# Der Rocky Mountain Rmx Thread



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2005)

So da es hier ja hier nur nen Switch Fred gibt hab ich mir gedacht auch mal einen fürs Rmx aufzumachen...
Also dann postet mal fleißig eure Karren.   

Als Anregung mal meins

vorher:







nachher:

















und jetzt seit ihr dran....


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. Oktober 2005)

hässlich   
wunderhibsches teil  ...sonst werd ich blind vor schönheit   
hmm...wenn ich mein bike jetzt unter deins poste....wird nur deins kommentiert und meins außer acht gelassen  ....egal  





wenn ich mal wieder eine digicam in die pfoten bekomme...mach ich mal ein update

und hier nochmal in action http://x502.putfile.com/videos/23212133340.wmv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2005)

Rmx ist Rmx also egal welche Ausstattung   
Will hier jedes Rmx sehen dass im Forum rumgeistert  

Achja wäre cool wenn jeder das Gewicht dazuschreiben könnte, das interessiert vielleicht auch... Meins hat 19 Kilo.


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. Oktober 2005)

21.3kg...und liegt trotzdem traumhaft in der luft  
werd ich aber wohl auf 20.5kg abspecken


----------



## derschotte (13. Oktober 2005)

schämt euch... ohne MEIN rm7 würds kein rmx geben  also bin ich so frei und setz mein rm7 hier mit rein, auch wenn die bilder bissle älter sind 






 danke danke 

gewicht um 22kg


----------



## Trickz (13. Oktober 2005)

nagut wollen wir mal nicht so sein   
ich dachte halt nen rm6, 7 thread gibts schon...naja egal


----------



## powerbiker88 (13. Oktober 2005)

sers, hier ist meins. hab jetzt aber gustls drann. und den fox dhx 4.0 hab ich gegen den 5.0 ausgetauscht. weiß nicht genau was es wiegt. mit den hayes und den 4.0 hat es glaub 21,5 kilo gewogen.


----------



## Sele666 (14. Oktober 2005)

^^ da ma mein altes rm7....

wie gut das ichs nimmer fahren muss....


----------



## Trickz (14. Oktober 2005)

Naja n besseres Bild hättste schon mal nehmen können oder? 
Werde mich auch den Winter mal nach was neuem umschauen, denn leider war mein Modell ja nicht so der Bringer...

Keine Rmx mehr?
Wo ist das Canuck usw


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Oktober 2005)

da.. 
Bilder von meinem aktuellen RMX folgen nächste Woche..


----------



## Trickz (15. Oktober 2005)

Das sollte eigentlich ein Thread für Forum-Bikes sein und nicht irgendwelche aus dem Netz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Oktober 2005)

..kommt ja noch! Das waren nur welche zum warm fahren


----------



## Tim Simmons (15. Oktober 2005)

theoretisch sinds ja seine bikes....er wird ja von rocky gesponsort


----------



## Trickz (15. Oktober 2005)

Ja ok, habs dann doch noch gerafft


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (15. Oktober 2005)

Meins 
am anfang:





aktuell und so:






kann man in meiner Gallerie auch noch bewerten


----------



## blaubaer (17. Oktober 2005)

vorher : 






gewicht damals an die 25kg. mit Rohloff und Monster T 


heute : 






mit 66er und nur noch 9-fach SRAM gewicht an die 21kg ( mit personenwaage gewogen ) 

irgendwann nächstes jahr kommt dann ein ein neuer Dämpfer rein


----------



## Trickz (18. Oktober 2005)

Genau sowas wollte ich sehen - verschiedene Setups am Rmx.

Ich nehme an du bist jetzt wesentlich schneller unterwegs oder, blaubär?   

Das ist echt mal ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht Monster vs 66...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Oktober 2005)

bergauf auf jeden fall, runter nur ein bisschen schneller  
masse mal neigung = geschwindikeit   

die 66er lässt von der steifikeit ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, da war die Monster bocksteif 

ev. kommt dann auch nächstes jahr doch noch eine 888 rein, schade nur dass die RC nur in Weiss gibt


----------



## Trickz (19. Oktober 2005)

Kommt also Einfachbrücke doch nicht so geil in der Kiste?
Ich mein ob ich jetzt ne Super T mit 170 fahre oder ne 66, da bin ich doch agiler mit der 66 unterwegs oder? Gewicht her gibt sichs ja nix.
Klar in Deinem Falle schon - Du kannst wieder vorne hochziehen und das mehrmals hintereinander


----------



## Trickz (19. Oktober 2005)

Wo bleibt das Canuck?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Oktober 2005)

da mal meins...











later, 
Mario


----------



## Homegrown (20. Oktober 2005)

Nabend

Oh man das ist ja nice...
Und auch schon die 06er 888 dran am bike sehr schön   


Gruss Homi


----------



## Tim Simmons (20. Oktober 2005)

alta...wattn poserschlitten...sowatt haben immer die typen die im bikepark am lift stehen und sich nicht dreckig machen wollen...  

kleiner spass am rande...nice sponsored-bike


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> alta...wattn poserschlitten...sowatt haben immer die typen die im bikepark am lift stehen und sich nicht dreckig machen wollen...
> 
> kleiner spass am rande...nice sponsored-bike



Ja ich kann auch nichts für's Design. Aber Sponsoring verpflichtet!!


----------



## pEju (20. Oktober 2005)

irgendwie is die geo von speziell dem rmx mal richtig pfui - sorry
is wohl des erste modelljahr...
die andern sin ja um einiges schicker.
oder is des nur ne große ramengröße und mir kommt
des nur so vor ?!?


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Oktober 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie is die geo von speziell dem rmx mal richtig pfui - sorry
> is wohl des erste modelljahr...
> die andern sin ja um einiges schicker.
> oder is des nur ne große ramengröße und mir kommt
> des nur so vor ?!?



Das sieht nur so komisch aus, weil es ein Large (19,5") Rahmen ist. Der sieht 2006 in der großen Größe genauso aus wie dieser 2004er..


----------



## blaubaer (21. Oktober 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie is die geo von speziell dem rmx mal richtig pfui - sorry
> is wohl des erste modelljahr...
> die andern sin ja um einiges schicker.
> oder is des nur ne große ramengröße und mir kommt
> des nur so vor ?!?




es ist die grösste rahmengrösse und die ist teilweise noch recht klein für mich, vorallem was das pedalieren im stand angeht, da komm ich teils mit den knien am lenker an 
aber die sonstiege geometrie wie lenkwinkel passt eigentlich recht gut, mit der einbauhöhe der 66er oder 888er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> es ist die grösste rahmengrösse und die ist teilweise noch recht klein für mich, vorallem was das pedalieren im stand angeht, da komm ich teils mit den knien am lenker an
> aber die sonstiege geometrie wie lenkwinkel passt eigentlich recht gut, mit der einbauhöhe der 66er oder 888er



Hast du schonmal einen längeren Vorbau ausprobiert? 70mm vielleicht, damit du nicht mehr mit den Knien hängen bleibst!? Weil so wie ich das sehe, hast du einen 50mm Diabolus drauf!?

Probiers mal aus!?!


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (21. Oktober 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> es ist die grösste rahmengrösse und die ist teilweise noch recht klein für mich, vorallem was das pedalieren im stand angeht, da komm ich teils mit den knien am lenker an
> aber die sonstiege geometrie wie lenkwinkel passt eigentlich recht gut, mit der einbauhöhe der 66er oder 888er




 wie groß bist du ???????


----------



## blaubaer (21. Oktober 2005)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du schonmal einen längeren Vorbau ausprobiert? 70mm vielleicht, damit du nicht mehr mit den Knien hängen bleibst!? Weil so wie ich das sehe, hast du einen 50mm Diabolus drauf!?
> 
> Probiers mal aus!?!



das mit der 50er länge stimmt, bei einem 70er würd sich aber wieder das fahr/lenkverhalten verändern, dann schon lieber den mit 50mm länge 



			
				milchbrötchen88 schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß bist du ???????



185cm gross / beinlänge 85cm


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Oktober 2005)

Hast du schonmal einen längeren probiert? Ich z.B. fahr auf meinem RMX auch einen 70mm Diabolus und finde es um einiges Handlicher und besser zum bewegen als letztes Jahr mit nem 50er.
Aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache!


----------



## Tim Simmons (22. Oktober 2005)

also mein rahmen ist größe "m"
bin 191cm groß und habe 87cm beinlänge..passt perfekt wie ich finde  

mfg timtable


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin 178cm und beinlänge ist relativ kurz ich bin ma eins in m gefahren aber ganz ehrlich gesagt bin ich da nich mit zurecht gekommen ich fahr jetzt halt s


----------



## Tim Simmons (22. Oktober 2005)

@milchbrödel88:hattest du mal ein rm7 wade simmons?


----------



## meth3434 (24. Oktober 2005)

Hi,


Ich fahr zur Zeit ein RM7 und überlege mir die umrüstung auf nen rmx rahmen, wobei ich meine aktuelle 66er gerne behalten würde und da du ja deins mit 66er gepostet hat würde mich interessieren wie du mit ihr zurecht kommst und ob sie gut ins bike passt? Ich weiss du hast schon teilweise die antwort gegeben, es wäre daher cool wenn du so ne art...
...vorteile:....
...nachteile:.... 
posten könntest!


Ich danke einfach schon mal im voraus!


----------



## blaubaer (24. Oktober 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich fahr zur Zeit ein RM7 und überlege mir die umrüstung auf nen rmx rahmen, wobei ich meine aktuelle 66er gerne behalten würde und da du ja deins mit 66er gepostet hat würde mich interessieren wie du mit ihr zurecht kommst und ob sie gut ins bike passt? Ich weiss du hast schon teilweise die antwort gegeben, es wäre daher cool wenn du so ne art...
> ...



meinst du mich ???

ich nehms mal an, bin ja der einzige mit einer 66er im RMX 

vorteile ?? wiso ich die 66er drinn hab, weils damals als ich die gabel wechseln wollte gerade das beste angebot war, das ich bekam 
vorteil, ist auch der lenkeinschlag auf sehr engen spitzkehren den ich nicht missen möchte 

nachteile ?? vieleicht die etwas fehlende steifikeit im unterschied zu einer doppelbrückengabel 

die 3cm federweg zu einer 888er fehlen mir hingegen nicht, 170mm reichen für meinen einsatzzweck meines RMX, bin eh kein Racer, brauchs nur um ab und zu mal im einem Bikepark zu rocken und hier in der umgebung zu FR`en


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2005)

So jetzt stell ich auch mal meins rein, weil ich gerade 2 Bilder im Puter gefunden hab  
Sogar noch in neu und unzerkratzt  

Ist ein 18 Zoll 
und wiegt so 20.4 Kg. (mit BB´s 20.2kg).
Ich bin 192cm und des Ding geht problemlos zum Tourenfahren.......wenn man nicht gerade die Maxxis 40a drauf hat.


G.


----------



## Trickz (25. Oktober 2005)

Saucoole Kettenführung


----------



## milchbrötchen88 (26. Oktober 2005)

Tim Simmons schrieb:
			
		

> @milchbrödel88:hattest du mal ein rm7 wade simmons?



Ja ich kenn dir du hattest nen Uzzi mit risse Trixy oder wie der heisst und so 
Und ich hatte glaube ich noch meine Monster oder vllt auch schon die 888 weis net mehr genau....
Hier mein ehemaliges aber gerissenes RM7 




^mit Monster




^^mit 888 und immernoch hässlichen sattel der dann aber auch geändert wurde 
Gruß
basti


----------



## Tim Simmons (29. Oktober 2005)

jo....  
meld dich mal pls per icq....können ja mal rollen gehen oder so  
269-668-725


----------



## lamerson (30. Oktober 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> Ich fahr zur Zeit ein RM7 und überlege mir die umrüstung auf nen rmx rahmen, wobei ich meine aktuelle 66er gerne behalten würde und da du ja deins mit 66er gepostet hat würde mich interessieren wie du mit ihr zurecht kommst und ob sie gut ins bike passt? Ich weiss du hast schon teilweise die antwort gegeben, es wäre daher cool wenn du so ne art...
> ...



kannst du getrost machen meth,
ich bin auch von einem rm7 auf ein rmx umgestiegen (allerdings nur wegen der lackierung (lol))
und ich finde das rmx besser (fährt sich leichter und ist agiler),
ich fahre dazu auch eine 2005'er 170 mm 66rc,
die combo ist nur zu empfehlen


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Oktober 2005)

Also ich denke auch dass es ne gute und auch sinnvolle Kombi ist. Mr. Schley rockt damit ja auch in NWD 5 ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (2. November 2005)

bin da ! war im urlaub   









greetz neikless


----------



## iNSANE! (2. November 2005)

Man Neikless, dein Rad ist SOOOOOOO Geil! Weist du das eigentlich?!
Habs sogar als Wallpaper


----------



## numinisflo (2. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> bin da ! war im urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ja Wahnsinn, ich dreh durch, was für ein geiles Bike!!!!!!!!!


Gruß

FLO


----------



## Tim Simmons (3. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> bin da ! war im urlaub
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Aggro Corn ausm Forum wollte mir erzählen das du ihm den rahmen für 1200..oder so...angeboten hättest...stimmt ja wohl nicht oder !?
mfg timtable


----------



## neikless (3. November 2005)

meinen RMX Rahmen ? werde ich niemals verkaufen !!!!


----------



## Tim Simmons (3. November 2005)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt, halte es in ehren  ....watt anderes außer lügen und kacke brabbeln kann der auch nicht


----------



## neikless (9. November 2005)

RMX mit neuem Sattel


----------



## Tim Simmons (9. November 2005)

watt is dat denn für ein ufo?


----------



## numinisflo (9. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> RMX mit neuem Sattel




Geiler Sattel - wie fährt er sich so?

Ist doch der Fizik Freek, oder?


Gruß.


FLO


----------



## meth3434 (10. November 2005)

Mein Gott is das Teil schön.... Weisst du eigentlich was manche Leute für sowas zahlen würden? sag bescheid wenn dus verkaufen willst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atömchen (11. November 2005)

@ neikless ->

dein canuck ist ein 16,5 , oder ?


----------



## neikless (11. November 2005)

danke ! danke !

ja Rahmengröße 16,5
ab diesem jahr gibt es ja nur noch 16" oder 18" kein 16,5"
find ich schade würde dann doch den 16"er nehmen 18 wäre
mir zu groß bin 180 cm groß  greetz n.


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. November 2005)

@neikless: Im Taunus scheint es ja eine ziemlich große RMX Canuck-Dichte zu geben   
Dann muss ich da auch noch mal was Feines hier reinstellen.















Und sobald ich weiss, wie das mit dem Link richtig funktioniert, gibt es das auch noch in passender Größe. Bis dahin schaut für große Bilder auf unser Fotoalbum.

Grüsse

bike-it-easy


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. November 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> danke ! danke !
> 
> ja Rahmengröße 16,5
> ab diesem jahr gibt es ja nur noch 16" oder 18" kein 16,5"
> ...



Wie kommst du darauf, dass es jetzt nur noch 16" und nicht mehr 16,5" gibt? Es hat sich nichts an der Geometrie des Rahmens verändert..


----------



## neikless (11. November 2005)

OH ! da war ich wohl falsch informiert dachte sowas gelesen zu haben
naja um so besser !

@ bike-it-easy  "....."  (sprachlos)

welche größe ist das ? 
ist ja ein hammer das beide im Taunus sind laut Dealer
gibt nur 2 canucks in ganz Deutschland

sollten unsere bikes mal paaren    = viele kleine RMX   

greetz n.


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. November 2005)

@neikless: Ist ein 18". 

Und wenn wir die beiden RMX (Achtung: Wortspiel!"  ) "zusammenstecken" , gibt's wohl ein neues Sondermodell: Flow Canuck in 12"  

Grüsse

bike-it-easy


----------



## FooFighter (13. November 2005)

Hallo 

ich hab mal ne Frage:

Woher (also welcher Dealer) vertreibt das RMX auch nur als Frameset ? 
Finde leider keinen wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

Gruss Dennis


----------



## neikless (13. November 2005)

jeder rocky dealer sollte dir einen rmx rahmen besorgen/bestellen können 

auf www.bikeaction.de gibts ein händler verzeichnis da würd ich einfach mal paar email an dealer in deiner region schicken


----------



## Heuner (13. November 2005)

@ Trickz wo haste denn die geilen goldenen Parts her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (13. November 2005)

FooFighter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...





Ich empfehle dir mal meinen Händler:

www.frorider.com

Da stimmt einfach alles.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (13. November 2005)

Nur 2RMX Canuck in Dt.?! Hu...schwer vorstellbar...aber gut...Pro und Messe Räder darf man ja nicht mirzählen...
Das wäre dann schon echt nen Ding...
Bin mal gespannt wieviel Stealth es geben wird...laut BikeAction nur 15 in Dt. - 8 in 18" - meiner Größe...


----------



## iNSANE! (13. November 2005)

Holt sich eigentlich keiner ein RMX X Fire?
Das ist doch so schön!


----------



## FooFighter (13. November 2005)

THX für die Hilfe !


----------



## Trickz (13. November 2005)

Heuner schrieb:
			
		

> @ Trickz wo haste denn die geilen goldenen Parts her?



Naja genauso bestellt wie andere Sachen...  
Zum Glück gibt es das Internet.


----------



## Heuner (13. November 2005)

Dachte ehr an die Angabe der Marken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trickz (13. November 2005)

Heuner schrieb:
			
		

> Dachte ehr an die Angabe der Marken.



Achso naja das ist was anderes.
Naben und Steuersatz sind von Chris King, Spanner und Bremsen von Hope (Hebel usw auch).


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. November 2005)

*sagt mal....wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit nem rmx oder rocky mountain treffen nächste saison in winterberg!?*


----------



## powerbiker88 (13. November 2005)

yeah, für ein treffen wär ich aber auch mal.    wann macht winterberg eigentlich wieder auf? chris


----------



## dorado666 (14. November 2005)

winterberg hört sich gut an. ic wohne ja nur 20 km von da weg    und wenn ich 20 km in die andere richtung fahre bin ich in willingen.
ich hoffe ich sehe einige von euch aufm BIKE Festival vor dem Rocky Stand.


----------



## FooFighter (14. November 2005)

Leider habe ich eben erfahren,dass es das schwarze RMX 06 nur als komplett beike geben wird     

Laut einer Anfrage bei www.frorider.com :

"Hi Dennis

Danke für Deine Anfrage

Das schwarze RMX gibts nur als kompl. Bike

Der weiße Rahmen gibts auch einzeln.  Preis diese Jahr 2400 Euro

Gruß Frank" 

So ein MIST


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2005)

2400 erscheinen mir reichlich günstig - ich hab hier 2690 auf der Preisliste.


----------



## blaubaer (14. November 2005)

auch 2690Euro ist noch günstig !!?? wenn ich bedenke was ich damls für meinen rahmen zahlte, 4990.- SFr. ( ca. 3200Euro )


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. November 2005)

Der reguläre Verkaufspreis für den weißen RMX Rahmen liegt bei 2.690,- Euro. Es scheint, als ob der Frank (www.frorider.com) schon bevor es die neuen Bikes eigentlich richtig gibt mit Sonderpreisen durchstartet!?


----------



## Fr0rider (15. November 2005)

So jetzt wende ich mich mal direkt an die RMX besitzer!

Welche Vor- und Nachteile hat der Rahmen. Ich poste es extra hier in das Forum da der Thread im Freeride Forum, wahrscheinlich eh nur wieder zugemüllt werden würde, da alle nur schreiben scheiß-Rahmen, viel zu schwer und instabil ohne jegliche Begründung bzw. ohne mal eins gehabt/gefahren zu haben/sein!

Also ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen. Will nämlich mal ne erhliche Meinung von Besitzern der Rahmens hören. Ihr könnt auch ruhig Schwächen aufzählen^^.Evtl. wäre es ja sogar möglich so eine Art Aufzählung zu machen, so z.b.

Vorteile: 
-.......
-.......

Nachteile:
-.......
-.......


Ride On!


----------



## Trickz (15. November 2005)

Bin bis vor kurzem auch eins gefahren, siehe erster Post.

Vorteile: 
Optik
Handling
Kultmarke
Ein echter Freerider

Nachteile: 
Hinterbau flext ganz schön
Teuer wie die Sau
Lagerproblem (gehen ständig freckt und sind sauteuer)
Ziemlich unruhig im DH (plus Bremsstempeln durch verhärten des Hinterbaus)

Mich haben die überwiegenden Nachteile dazu gebracht das Teil nach ner Saison wieder abzugeben. Leider. Fand ihn wirklich geil aber was bringt es mir wenn ich nach jedem mal Bikepark nen Satz neue Lager für ca 100  kaufen muss.  Muss wohl auch irgendwie am Hebelverhältnis liegen wie ich schon öfters jetzt gehört habe, also wohl nicht so richtig durchdacht das ganze. Und das bei so einem Rahmenpreis, ist schon ganz schön dreist finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fr0rider (15. November 2005)

Ja deswegen habe ich ja gefragt. Habe auch schon desöfteren von Lagerproblemen beim RMX gehört, soll aber auch schon bei den alten Rm 6/7 Rahmen aufgetreten sein, genauso wie das Hebelverhältnis. Das soll ja auch der Grund dafür sein, das dei Lager ständig platt sind. Aber wenn es der Fall wäre, Frage ich mich, wie man die selbe Konstruktion "weiterentwickeln" kann also jetzt vom Rm7 zum Rmx, wenn es eine Fehlkonstruktion ist. Wieso sieht/gesteht man den Fehler (sich) nicht ein und verkauft diese(fehlkonstruierten?) Rahmen weiterhin, und dann auch noch für so teuer Geld  ?


----------



## Trickz (15. November 2005)

Ärgert mich auch wie Sau, da ich nämlich eben auch davon ausgegangen bin dass die das verbessert haben.


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. November 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr macht, aber bei mir halten die Lager sogar über 2-Jahre im gleichen Rahmen und die meisten wissen wahrscheinlich, wie meine Bikes gebraucht werden!? Es kommt auch immer ein bisschen auf die Pflege der Bikes an..

So seh ich das.


----------



## blaubaer (16. November 2005)

meine lager halten sicher jetzt auch schon 1 1/2 jahre und bin nicht der leichteste und fahr auch einiges 

Vorteile : 
- hat ja @Trickz schon geschrieben 

Nachteile : 
- kommt noch das gewicht dazu, bei dem rahmen wirds schwer einen leichten FR/(DH)`d/ler aufzubauen 
- zu 


> Hinterbau flext ganz schön


würd ich nicht sagen, fahr noch andere bikes und das RMX ist am steifsten  


> Ziemlich unruhig im DH (plus Bremsstempeln durch verhärten des Hinterbaus)


der rahmen ist ja auch nicht wirklich ein DH`ler 
und wer bremst verliert


----------



## neikless (16. November 2005)

also ich fahr mein RMX jetzt seit diesem jahr
bin voll zufrieden ein wahr gewordener traum
hatte etwas bedenken wegen dem gewicht ca. 21 kg
aber das handling ist toll bisher habe ich auch null
probleme mit den serienmäßig verbauten lagern ...

wie gesagt ist es kein DH bike dafür aber ein echter Freerider !


----------



## P3 Killa (16. November 2005)

Also ich fahre mein RMX jetzt ca 2 wochen und bin voll zufrieden damit!
Das flexen des Hinterbaus finde ich minimal, hatte davor schon viele andre räder und jedes hat mehr gefelxt!
Ich bin jetzt mit Monster T auf 21,3 kg aber ich denke auf 20 lässt es sich bringen!
Also freerider und für fette aktionen der perfecte rahmen und vom style her die nummer 1!
Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2005)

Die Sache mit den kaputten Lagern kam durch eine maßlich ungenaue Fertigung des dicken Knochens. 
So das der Abstand der Auflagepunkte der Lager (bzw. der Lagersitze) unterschiedlich weit außernander lagen.
Was dazu geführt hat das die Lager unter Druck standen und geplatzt sind.
Hatte das selbe Problem.   Bis ich´s erkannte.
Wenn man Glück hatte hatte man eins wo´s gepaßt hat, wenn net dann net  
Bei den 2005ern hat man da dann genauer gearbeitet.
Hatte bisher kein Rad das im Endeffekt verschleißärmer war. Hört sich komisch an...ist aber wirklich so.
Und Pflege und nur bei gutem Wetter fahren ist auch net so meins  

Ach ja, zum Gewicht. Beim direkten Vergleich mt anderen Rahmen mit 200mm Federweg liegt es mittem im Durchschnit.

Der


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2005)

Ach ja und noch was. Des RMX wird jetzt des erste Rad seit langem das ich länger als ein Jahr fahre.  

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. November 2005)

Was die kaputten Lager anbetrifft: Ich habe mal bei einem Kumpel mitbekommen dass der Hinternbau eine Toleranz hatte - deswegen MUSSTEN die Lager platzen. Auf Rocky Rechnung hat er neue bekommen - UND einen neuen, perfekten Hinterbau. Seither keine Probleme mehr.
Der Flex im Hinterbau ist davon mal abgesehn auch durchaus gewollt. 
Das gieren nach immer mehr Steifigkeit treibt seltsame Blüten (Demo) aber es auch wichtig einen maximalen Steifigkeitswert festzulegen - denn - sinngemäß, wird auch im Motoradsport schon immer auf einen gewissen, konstruktiv gewollten Flex wert gelegt, da ein Federsystem keine Schläge in Fahrzeugschräglage aufnehmen kann - darum macht eben etwas Flex sinn. Wodurch sich ein agileres und subjektiv "angenehmeres" Verhalten ergibt, dass ja auch schon einige bestätigt haben. 
P.S. Ähnliches wird auch im neuen Rocky Katalog erwähnt.

Die Hebelbelastungen sind aber tatsächlich konstruktionsbedingt hoch - aber hier verweise ich auf Mario - wenn seine Rides halten - dann tun das auch unsere.

Letzlich kann ich nur nahelegen Dir ein eigenes Bild zu machen, zu überlegen was Du machst, usw - und dich nicht solchen Pauschaltönen hinzugeben. Kaputt geht ALLES - und wenn ich im Park so manche Räder (und Fahrer) seh wundert mich das auch nicht. Anscheinend reissen ja auch DEMOs "dauernd"...ja klar. Ich kenn keinen. 

Was auf jeden Fall bleibt ist der unantastbare Nimbus eines Rockies - es sind DIE Freerider schlechthin...was man natürlich auch fürstlich entlohnen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (17. November 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Was auf jeden Fall bleibt ist der unantastbare Nimbus eines Rockies - es sind DIE Freerider schlechthin...was man natürlich auch fürstlich entlohnen muss.


fürstlich entlohnen....  kann man so sagen...dem rest des textes kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## Trickz (17. November 2005)

19 Kilo sind übrigens durchaus drin hatte meins auch...

Klar hab ich halt Pech gehabt mit dem Rahmen wegen den Fertigungstoleranzen. An der Pflege oder der Fahrweise hats mit Sicherheit nicht gelegen.


----------



## P3 Killa (21. November 2005)

So hier mal mein RMX in aktueller Ausstattung!
Fährt sich echt geil!
Wiegt jetzt mit der neuen Gabel und den Kurbeln 20kg.
Kommt jetzt noch ein hone Schaltwerk dran, und lower crowns.
Also lasst hören was ihr davon haltet!


----------



## neikless (23. November 2005)

wie wäre denn ein *RMX Treffen im Winter in Winterberg * ?
weiß jemand ob man dort im winter (ohne lift) biss´l shredden kann?

wie siehts aus auf dem parcour /funride/northshore ?
ist das frei oder irgendwie abgesperrt ?

du bist deutschland !
Niclas


----------



## freeride-junkie (23. November 2005)

Hallo Community!


Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem RMX. Hab aber bislang nur 3 Angebote gefunden.
Eins bei e-bay um 2700 EUR, dann eins bei veloboerse.info um 3100 EUR und ein anderes hier im Forum in der selben Preisklasse.
Das erste Angebot ist wahrscheinlich bereits abgelaufen. Also bleiben nur noch die anderen beiden Angebote. Jedoch dauert es, bis ich das Geld zusammen hab.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Hab mittlerweile negatives über den Rahmen gehört und wollte wissen ob die Sachen stimmen die  hier  behauptet werden. Hab bis jetzt in verschiedenen Magazinen und von einigen Leuten nur postives gehört bzw. gelesen. Der Grund wieso ich hier meine Frage poste, ist der, dass hier einige Leute angemeldet sind, die bei bikeaction.de arbeiten und vielleicht einiges diesbezüglich wissen.

Lohnt sich die Anschaffung eines RMX?! Bin nähmlich auf der Suche nach einem echten Freerider. Dass die Lager platzen können hab ich hier mittlerweile gelesen und finde es nicht schlimm, da man diese von RockyMountain kostenlos austauschen kann. Ich kenne kein Rad bei dem man noch nie etwas hätte austauschen müssen, von daher find ich sowas nicht so schlimm.

Danke im Voraus,
freeride-junkie


----------



## Trickz (23. November 2005)

Also ich tät mir keins mehr holen.
Auch wenn viele hier das anders sehen...

Wenn doch dann achte unbedingt drauf ein 05er oder 06er Model zu kaufen - auf keinen Fall das 04er! Sonst hast du nur Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride-junkie (23. November 2005)

Trickz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich tät mir keins mehr holen.
> Auch wenn viele hier das anders sehen...
> 
> Wenn doch dann achte unbedingt drauf ein 05er oder 06er Model zu kaufen - auf keinen Fall das 04er! Sonst hast du nur Probleme...




Die 2005 und 2006er Modelle (16.5") sind mir vom Standover Height zu groß. Die 2005er sind 847 und die 2006er 830 hoch. Und die 2004er jedoch nur 789. Ich weiß, der unterschied ist vielleicht für die meisten minimal, für mich ist er doch ausschlaggebend.

Hab mir das 2004er beim Verkäufer mal angeschaut, von der Größe her wars perfekt. Ausserdem hat das Rad einen soliden Eindruck gemacht, um so überraschter war ich dann über die Aussagen bezüglich des Rahmens (hab auch niergends einen Rückruf finden können: Link) .

Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Monster T oder eine 888R mehr einbaun kann, weil das Rad dann noch höher ist.


freeride-junkie


----------



## P3 Killa (23. November 2005)

Hi,
was willst du denn für eine Gabel einbauen!
Ich hatte eine alte Monster T mit 175mm drin und das war schon sehr niedrig jetzt mit der 888 kommt die ganze sache viel höher...
Also denke eine alte Monster sollte auch in deinem fall noch drin sein!
Aber wenn du mich fragst gibts an dem rad nichts auszusetzen auch wenn ich meins selbst noch nicht lange habe...


----------



## freeride-junkie (23. November 2005)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> was willst du denn für eine Gabel einbauen!
> Ich hatte eine alte Monster T mit 175mm drin und das war schon sehr niedrig jetzt mit der 888 kommt die ganze sache viel höher...
> Also denke eine alte Monster sollte auch in deinem fall noch drin sein!



Hi,

Hab die Marzocchi Monster T 200mm rumliegen und wollte die auch verwenden, nur durch die 200mm ist das Rad noch höher. Aber ich denk, dass man mit der Junior T QR20 170mm genau so viel Spass hat.




			
				P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn du mich fragst gibts an dem rad nichts auszusetzen auch wenn ich meins selbst noch nicht lange habe...



War mal mit einem RMX im Bikepark unterwegs (leihweise), das Fahrverhalten hat mich echt beeindruckt  , hätte nie gedacht, dass sich so ein heavy bike so leicht fahren lässt, wobei das Handling in der Luft einfach traumhaft war. Jetzt bin ich süchtig nach dem Bike   , nur mit dem Geld dauerts noch. Tja, dass hat man eben davon, wenn man mit einem RMX fährt   .


----------



## LB Jörg (23. November 2005)

Mit geraden Gabelbrücken ist es mit 888 auch wieder Vertridiger  also beim 2004 Modell auf jedenfall.


G.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (26. November 2005)

Hey,

mein Senf zum Thema "RMX":
Ich fahre ein 2004'er RMX-Team und bin hochzufrieden.   Musste 2004'er Modell nehmen, da ich ne Speedhub im Bike habe und die is nich mit 150mm Achse  

Mir ist ein Lager quasi direkt nach dem Kauf kaputt gegangen, das von BikeAction sofort ersetzt wurde  , aber seitdem ist Ruhe. Allerdings gibt es pro RMX nur einen Lagersatz (2 Stück) ohne Berechnung. Danach ca 40 Euro pro Lager über jeden guten Rocky-Händler.
Ich kenne nen ganzen Haufen RMX'e und eigentlich machen nur 2 Bikes Probleme und die beiden können's halt einfach nicht.    Nur "Ins Flat hopsen" und von der Garage springen um dann einzuschlagen wie ein Sack Steine hält wohl kein Lager auf Dauer aus!?
Bremsstempeln is nicht so ein grosses Problem wie's hier teilweise dargestellt wird, find ich. Aber das ist wohl sehr individuell. 
Insgesamt hat das Bike ein sagenhaftes Fahrverhalten und ich würd's sofort wieder kaufen. Hab den Vergleich mit RM6 und RM7 und muss sagen das der neue Hinterbau und der tiefere Schwerpunkt des RMX deutliche Verbesserungen in Steifigkeit, Ansprechverhalten und Handling bringen.   Kein Bike vorher hat soviel Spass gemacht, denk jetzt schon an die ersten Runs auf'm 601'er im nächsten Jahr und es kribbelt in den Beinen.     
Das Gewicht 21,5kg (Dank Rohloff, Diabolus-Aufbau und 2,7 Schlappen) hemmt den Fahrspass kein bisschen ist aber unzerstörbar.  
Einziges Manko ist die Länge und der Radstand, auf Trails wie Innsbruck braucht's schon Druck in den Kehren um rum zukommen, aber das ist wohl kein RMX-Problem, sondern ein allgemeines BigBike-Problem.

zum Thema Limited Bikes: 
RMX Canuck 2005 -> 15 Stück in D
alle anderen (Switch Stealth'06 und Moko'05, RMX Crossfire'06, Flow Zero'06 und Bonandrini'05, Slayer Cult'06)  je 25 Stück in D
Rasouli gab's mehr. Ich glaub 2 Serien (Herbst 2003 und Sommer 2004) je 50 Stück.

So ride on


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2005)

Ne, es gab 4 Lager umsonst.

G.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (26. November 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, es gab 4 Lager umsonst.
> 
> G.



Klasse, ich hab nur 2 bekommen, aber die ham mir ja auch gereicht.


----------



## h4ribo (2. Dezember 2005)

hi,
ich fahre immoment ein Rocky Mountain Slayer 01..
bin aber ebenfalls auf der suche nach einem rmx 05 oder dem 
schicken weißen 06 rahmen =)
Wie verhält sich der rahmen eigentlich bei drops ?
und kann man mit diesem rahmen auf street noch schneller als 15kmh fahren   

Wer einen käufer für seinen rmx rahmen sucht soll sihc melden per pm !!!
nicht in den thread  sonst wird er noch verstoßen von den anderen als verräter   

Wer nen Rocky Mountain Slayer 01 sucht soll sich melden hab ihn leider
max 20 mal fahren können , danke vieler unfälle   

ROCKY MOUNTAIN Regiert der Rest kassiert !


----------



## neikless (2. Dezember 2005)

... wie es sich beim droppen anfühlt ?
dafür wurde es unter anderem gebaut

ich nenne es jetzt mal *"sanft" *  *"zärtlich" * 
habe sogar schon daran gedacht  bei einem drop (1,50 m)
einfach mal sitzen zu bleiben glaub das würd vielleicht funzen * joke   
ich meine mit dem RMX kannst du überall runter droppen
was du dir selbst zutraust das fahrwerk ist einfach der hammer !
 ... ich liebe es


----------



## h4ribo (2. Dezember 2005)

mensch hör auf ^^ 
da wird man ja eifersüchtig
also was findet ihr
Kona stab supreme vs Rmx 2.0 ???
Rmx ;P oda =)
also mensch hier wird soo super gepostet 
nur was abschreckend ist ist der preis..
ich bekomm den 06 für 1800 naja und den Stab für 1500
aber rmx rulez einfahc =/
Mensch ich muss nur den slayer loswerden und dann geht ab mit dem rmx...

Zu deinem thread also ich bin mal auf einem 
1,2 m drop sitzen geblieben und ich habe lediglich einen Slayer 01 xD
ging trotzdem also hab dich net so und runter mit hintern ;P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2005)

wenn du noch mal ein RMX mit einem
Kona Stab vergleichst bekommst du thread verbot   

aber ich sehe schon du bist auf dem richtigen weg
freu mich schon auf die ersten bilder vom
weißen RMX hier ... zb mit weißer RF Diabolus ausstattung und weißer MZ


----------



## Redking (3. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du noch mal ein RMX mit einem
> Kona Stab vergleichst bekommst du thread verbot
> 
> aber ich sehe schon du bist auf dem richtigen weg
> ...



Hi,
ich bin gestern und vorgestern schon mal mit dem weißen RMX 2.0 gefahren!  

Gruß


----------



## h4ribo (3. Dezember 2005)

hey wisst ihr vllt nen guten laden IN BERLIN der nen rmx 2.0 verkauft, zum guten preis oder wo man es TESTEN kann ?

ja ich liebe weiße bikes mit gelber oder Blauer schrift
wie z.b. Devinci Wilson ;P
problem ich hab immoment fast alles schwarz am bike.. aber ich werd
des schon auf weiß schaffen ^^
nur immer diese pflegen auf weiß, da sieht man ja jeden dreckklumpen ^^


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2005)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> mit weißer RF Diabolus ausstattung



Ist mir das was entgangen NEIKLESS?!


@ Topic - die Kona sind live schönes als sie in Katalogen und Videos aussehen - aber ich bin der Meinung dass der Thrust Link halt schon eine sehr einzigartige und "krasse" Optik erzeugt. Der Preisunterschied...klar...aber dazu hab ich ja schon mal gesagt dass man sich das exklusive eben erkaufen muss.


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Dezember 2005)

@iNSANE!

Ja, du hast was verpasst. Race Face hat eine kleine Berrecloth Signature Serie in *weiß* aufgelegt, so wie er sie in NWD6 fährt. Allerdings nur Diabolus-Kurbel und -Vorbauten, keine Lenker (sowas von schade  ). Allerdings haben sie es dann doch hingebracht, die Kurbeln nicht nur in 68/73mm, sondern auch in 83mm Achslänge zu produzieren  . Sollen wohl bis Weihnachten im Handel sein. Also beeilen, wer noch was haben will, soll wohl nicht so viele davon geben.
Preise: Vorbau (nur 31,8mm und in 30 / 50 / 70mm Länge) 119,90 . Kurbel in den beiden beschriebenen Achslängen und in wahlweise 170 oder 175mm Armlänge für 339,90 .

Also genau das richtige für unter den Weihnachtsbaum.

BIE


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Dezember 2005)

Now I'm speechless...  
Ich denke ich muss handeln.


----------



## h4ribo (3. Dezember 2005)

so ein komplett weißes rad muss auch stylor aussehen,
ich meine wirklich alles außer kette,kranz und kettenblätter ;P
wär ein traum naja erstmal geh ich mir den rmx kaufen,

Aber weiß wer wo man in BERLIN ein Rmx testen kann ???
oder kommt wer aus berlin ? wo ich probefahren könnte  
Dient ja zum guten zweck ;P


----------



## s.d (3. Dezember 2005)

schau mal bei Bikeaction im Händlerverzeichnis da gibts bestimmt was da das RMX 2.0 ja schwarze Schriftzüge hat könntest du natrülich auch komplette schwarze Teile hinmachen aber weiße Kurbeln und Vorbau ist natürlich schon extrem geil ich hab am rot-weißen Element auch weiße Kurbeln dran ist schon geil


----------



## Herr Fuguru (4. Dezember 2005)

bin auch ein sehr stolzer rmx besitzer  
hier isn bild:






mitlerweile isn neuer Sattel drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (4. Dezember 2005)

Super schön - ich finde das rote RMX ist eines der schönsten überahaupt!  
Allerdings find ich wie immer den roten Streifen am MAXXIS hässlich. Ganz schwarz wäre schöner...und evtl ne Weisse Gabel?!

Ansonsten RIDE ON!


----------



## s.d (4. Dezember 2005)

und zur weißen Gabel noch weiße Kurbeln dazu


----------



## h4ribo (4. Dezember 2005)

Komplett weißes Rmx   
weiße Race face teile   
weißer rahmen  
einzigst schwarze am bike der mantel   
und aufn rahmen blaue schrift   

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Rmx rahmen... aber kein geld  
ich geh anschaffen   

Alles für das Fahrrad, alles für das rad unser leben für den sport =)
hausmeister krauses bike welt


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2005)

hat mal jemand von euch nur mal die schwinge gewogen ??? da steckt ordentlich material drann !!! für 1465g   bekommt mann im "Leichtbauthread" schon teils einen ganzen rahmen   

noch was anderes zur schwinge, hab da eine unklarheit für den zusammenbau, der bolzen der die ganze schwinge hält, hat auf beiden seiten ein gewinde, für was nur ??? aussen waren links und rechts je eine schwarze alukappe drauf und in der mitte nur so ein schwarzer kunstoffpopel 


vieleicht bin ich ja der erste der das RMX soweit auseinander gebaut hat


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht bin ich ja der erste der das RMX soweit auseinander gebaut hat



Sicher nicht - aber ich denke dass und da der Ride-UnLTD einmal mehr weiterhelfen kann.  

Popel am Rad find ich aber doof...wozu gibts Taschentücher?!


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (6. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal jemand von euch nur mal die schwinge gewogen ??? da steckt ordentlich material drann !!! für 1465g   bekommt mann im "Leichtbauthread" schon teils einen ganzen rahmen
> 
> noch was anderes zur schwinge, hab da eine unklarheit für den zusammenbau, der bolzen der die ganze schwinge hält, hat auf beiden seiten ein gewinde, für was nur ??? aussen waren links und rechts je eine schwarze alukappe drauf und in der mitte nur so ein schwarzer kunstoffpopel
> 
> ...



Moin,

welches Baujahr ist denn der Rahmen? Beim 2004'er sollte auf der rechten Seite ein kleine Schraube statt des schwarzen "Steckers" montiert sein. Bei 2005'ern und 2006'ern sollten auf beiden Seiten Schrauben in den schwarzen Alu-Abdeckkappen stecken.    Das Gewinde auf der anderen Seite brauchst Du zum zusammenschrauben, wenn Du dort eine normale Schraube reinsteckst, hast Du einen Gegenhalter, sonst dreht sich der Bolzen  evtl mit.
Bei 05 + 06 werden beide Schrauben gleichmässig angezogen bis der Hinterbau Spielfrei läuft. Beachte: dann erst die Schwingenklemmschraube komplett festziehen!

Beachte bitte die Drehmomente (2005):

Rundkopfschraube (statt schwarzem Stöpsel): 6,7-7,9 Nm
Schwingenklemmschrauben: 9Nm
M8 Schrauben: 9Nm
M8 Schrauben am Dämpfer: 11,3 Nm

Überall einen leichten Fettfilm auftragen. Falls 05 oder 06'er Rahmen dann wird die M8 Schraube die Unten den Y-Link mit der Schwinge verschraubt, mit Loctite hochfest und 18-20 Nm festgezogen.

Die Schraube die Dir wohl fehlt is eine oder zwei Rundkopfschraube(n) M6x16mm. 

Ich hoffe das hilft...

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> hat mal jemand von euch nur mal die schwinge gewogen ??? da steckt ordentlich material drann !!! für 1465g   bekommt mann im "Leichtbauthread" schon teils einen ganzen rahmen
> 
> noch was anderes zur schwinge, hab da eine unklarheit für den zusammenbau, der bolzen der die ganze schwinge hält, hat auf beiden seiten ein gewinde, für was nur ??? aussen waren links und rechts je eine schwarze alukappe drauf und in der mitte nur so ein schwarzer kunstoffpopel
> 
> ...




Also der "Kunststoffpopel" ist nur zum Schutz der Gewinde vor Dreck angebracht.
Und die Gewinde sind dafür gedacht, daß man den Bolzen spielfrei an der Schwinge mit den Alukappen klemmen kann.
Du mußt dafür natürlich Schrauben eindrehen. 
Und der Schlitz der Alukappen muß an der Strelle sein wo der Schlitz der Schwinge ist, vor dem Klemmen......und nach dem Klemmen natürlich auch  
Außerdem scheint dein Bolzen an den Lagerstellen eingelaufen zu sein....ist aber nicht tragisch.


G.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2005)

Danke Euch für die Infos !!

bei mir war zwar auf keiner der seiten eine schraube, der rahmen ist ein 2004mod., hab jetzt auf linken seite die schraube drinn gelassen, rechts gehts nicht wegen der KeFü 


wenn das nicht liebe ist, was auch fürs auto gut ist kann fürs RM bike auch gut genug sein, zuerst mit Auotpolish den rahmen vorbehandeln und dan noch 2 schichten wachs     
jetzt ist wieder "fast" wie neu, auf jeden fall besser als vorher, wo sich das unterrohr wie ein schmirgelpapier anfühlte


----------



## s.d (6. Dezember 2005)

Ja Autopolitur ist nicht schlecht aber hast du schon mal WD 40 probiert da wird mattem Lack wieder zu neuem Glanz verholfen ist hald nicht so aufwendig und relativ günstig


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2005)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Autopolitur ist nicht schlecht aber hast du schon mal WD 40 probiert da wird mattem Lack wieder zu neuem Glanz verholfen ist hald nicht so aufwendig und relativ günstig




schon, aber hält nicht sehr lange   beim wachs ist immerhin noch zusätzlicher schutzfilm drauf


----------



## h4ribo (6. Dezember 2005)

Fahrradpflege ist ne feine sache =)
Wer sein Rmx liebt der schiebt  
Wer seins zum *icken gern hat, der springt den berg runter   
Wer sein rmx gern hat der poliert auch mal   

Wachs ist schon gut für den rahmen, nur aufpassen auf die gewinde, sonst sind sie verstobft etc   

Wenn das nicht liebe ist


----------



## s.d (6. Dezember 2005)

Ja es hält leider nicht lange hat jemand schon mal clean and polish von Motorex ausprobiert?


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Dezember 2005)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrradpflege ist ne feine sache =)
> Wer sein Rmx liebt der schiebt
> Wer seins zum *icken gern hat, der springt den berg runter
> Wer sein rmx gern hat der poliert auch mal



Und wer sein Rad ehrt - der FÄHRT!


----------



## h4ribo (7. Dezember 2005)

ein rmx ist nicht nicht eine ehre sondern eine vegötterung deiner liebe


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2005)

so fertig mit putzen und polieren


----------



## freeride-junkie (9. Dezember 2005)

was für ne gabel isn das?
ne Marzocchi 66 Light ETA mit 170mm?? 


wie fährt sich denn das bike mit ner 66er?
was für vorteile hat die 66er gegnüber der junior t?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

@Blaubär: schaut gut aus   ich hab meinen Speedbone auch noch poliert.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2005)

freeride-junkie schrieb:
			
		

> was für ne gabel isn das?
> ne Marzocchi 66 Light ETA mit 170mm??
> 
> 
> ...



Gabel ist eine 2005 66er, ohne diese ETA gemüse   braucht mann an so einem bike eh nicht 

mir reicht dies mit der 66er, 
vorteile bessere lenkeinschlag vorallem auf sehr engen trails 



			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Blaubär: schaut gut aus  ich hab meinen Speedbone auch noch poliert.



Danke, das bringt mich auf eine idee ... für die kalten schmutzigen tage   im keller


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, das bringt mich auf eine idee ... für die kalten schmutzigen tage   im keller



So jetzt bin ich daheim und kann auf meine Bilder zurrückgreifen  
Sieht dann so aus.
Macht egentlich kaum Arbeit. Hab alle meine polierten selbstgebastelten Teile danach zaponiert.
Glänzen immernoch wie am Jahresanfang  


G.


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Macht egentlich kaum Arbeit.




die kleinen teile schon    , meine rohloff war mal ROT   das war noch letzten winter   

ev. probier ich noch den kettenspanner und schnellspanner zu polieren


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Die Nabe war mal rot    Ok, du hast gewonnen  

Hab auch schon überlegt mein XT Bremse noch zu polieren.

Hier noch mein Kettenentrumschleuderer....in neu  


G.


----------



## blaubaer (9. Dezember 2005)

hast du auf der oberen seite der strebe keinen schutz ?? 
ich bin noch auf der suche nach was, was nicht die ganze schwinge verunstaltet, hatte vorher einen alten DH schlauch komplett drübergestülpt, dies ist aber zu schade für die schön polierte schwinge


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Doch natürlich.
Das Bild ist zwar nicht ganz aktuell, aber im großen und ganzen sieht es immernoch so aus.
VORSICHT WICHTIGER TIP: Du brauchst auch unten an der Schwinge einen Schutz wie oben.
Habs bei mir jetzt mittlerweile ziemlich super schepperfrei  


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2005)

Hier nommal  
Diesmal aktuell......superaktuell........ist ein wenig schmutzig. War nämlich heute Nachmittag fahren  

Oben einen so lange wie möglich Schutz.
Den unteren sieht man ja auch...zumindest die Noppen.
Und nach innen hab ich noch einen Schlauch rumgebogen.
Sieht auf den Bildern ein wenig verhaut aus. Ist aber im sauberen und funkelndem Zustand optisch kein Nachteil.
Aber wenn du kein geschäpper willst und keine zusammengehämmerte Schwinge rundum, dann ist das so, oder so ähnlich, sinnvoll.

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Dezember 2005)

Bzgl Klapperschutz kann ich euch nur mal den Tip geben euch an Meth3434 zu wenden - der hat da eine erstklassige Idee...

Ansonsten allen Respekt für die polish Teile. Eine detailierte Anleitung in einem extra Thread wie ihr das gemacht habt würde mich interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2005)

@Blaubär: Hast du an deiner Achsplatte etwas verändern müssen damit sie nicht auf der Schweißnaht der Schwinge aufliegt und alles etwas schief ist?!?
Fallst du nicht weiß was ich meine, dann schau gleich mal nach ob die Achsplatte wirklich Spaltferei mit der Schwinge verbunden ist.
Siehst du ja auch an den Druckstellen wenn das Rad demontiert ist.


G.  

PS: Und der Schnellspanner sieht auf der anderen Seite besser aus   
Paßt im geschlossenem Zustand genau zwischen Schaltbox und Rahmen


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2005)

ich hatte ja, als ich den rahmen neu hatte, schon mal die rohlooff drinn montiert und von dem her hat sich meine achsplatte schon richtig dem rahmen angepasst, ohne dass ich was machen musste

zum schnellspanner, hatte ihn auch zuerst auf der linken seite, mir gehts aber rechts besser zum einfädeln, links muss man ja immer noch auf bremse und speedbone achten 




			
				iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten allen Respekt für die polish Teile. Eine detailierte Anleitung in einem extra Thread wie ihr das gemacht habt würde mich interessieren!



ich mach alles mit dem Dremel, zuerst mit bürstenaufsatz farbe ab und nachher mit dem polieraufsatz und polierpaste polieren, 
mann braucht einfach etwas länger mit dem kleinen ding, aber kalte-verregnete-wintertage können auch lang sein


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2005)

Da ich net in kleine Kanten und Ritzen reinpolieren mußte, habe ich alles von Hand poliert.
Teilweise mit Polierpaste, aber großteils mit einer uralten Chrompolitur aus der Zeit wo die Autos noch verchromte Stoßstangen hatten  
Damit ging es ruckzuck  

Und die Achsplatte hat die Schweißnaht wirklich zusammengedrückt  

G.


----------



## blaubaer (10. Dezember 2005)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Achsplatte hat die Schweißnaht wirklich zusammengedrückt
> 
> G.



ne, die achsplatte hat sich der schweissnaht angepasst, die platte ist leicht gebogen


----------



## Herr Fuguru (12. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Super schön - ich finde das rote RMX ist eines der schönsten überahaupt!
> Allerdings find ich wie immer den roten Streifen am MAXXIS hässlich. Ganz schwarz wäre schöner...und evtl ne Weisse Gabel?!
> 
> Ansonsten RIDE ON!



THX! Also Mitlerweile isn neuer Sattel drauf und maxis reifan ohne Streifen natürlich schon lange. Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ne weiße 170er SC Gabel reinbauen soll...


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Dezember 2005)

Fabi1988 schrieb:
			
		

> THX! Also Mitlerweile isn neuer Sattel drauf und maxis reifan ohne Streifen natürlich schon lange. Bin grad am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht ne weiße 170er SC Gabel reinbauen soll...




FETT! Hab grad heut wieder gedacht wie Geil Dein Bike mit ner Weissen Gabel wäre - poste mal dann wieder Bilder! I'm keen on it!

P.S: Hoffe ich darf das Schmuckstück dann im Sommer mal in München beim Rocky Treff sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (13. Dezember 2005)

rmx review on nsmb.com

http://www.nsmb.com/gear/rocky_12_05.php


----------



## meth3434 (13. Dezember 2005)

naja wenn ich schon vom Insane so indirekt erwähnt werde:
Ich fahre ein Rm7 und kenne natürlich das thrustlink problem! Ich habe da eine optisch wie auch technisch sehr attraktive lösung gefunden die obendrein recht günstig ist: Stosstangenschützer für Autos! Das klingt zwar erstmal komisch ist aber eine Super Lösung!
Die Dinger sind genauso lang und breit wie der Thrustlink und sind selbstklebend. Eine Packung mit 2 Stück (oben und unten) kostet 6,90 bei ATU! Man findet solche teile bei beinahe jedem Autoteilehändler, ATU, Pit Stop etc. Google hilft im Notfall! 
Da die Dinger recht dick sind, schützen sie die Kettenstreben sehr effektiv und Dämpfen Schläge von der Kette "bis zur Unhörbarkeit", also sehr effektiv!
Ein anderer angenehmer Nebeneffekt ist, dass man den Thrustlink Aufkleber noch perfekt lesen kann und die Seitenflächen völlig frei bleiben, das Schafft eine aufgeräumte und unauffällige Optik bei maximalen Schutz und so gut wie keinen Geräuschen!
Bei weiteren Fragen zu den Dingern stehe ich gern zur Verfügung!


----------



## h4ribo (14. Dezember 2005)

hi, hast du bei dir auch lager probleme in deinem rm7 ????
mal ne allgemeien frage welche federgabel soll ich mir für mein 
Rmx 2.0 holen
a) Mz 888 Rc b) mz 888 rc2x(jg06) c)Rs Team d) Rs worldcup e)Super Monster (200-300mm Fw) d)Rs die neue 06 version mit luftfederung.

Viele fragen helft mir mal xD


----------



## blaubaer (14. Dezember 2005)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hi, hast du bei dir auch lager probleme in deinem rm7 ????
> mal ne allgemeien frage welche federgabel soll ich mir für mein
> Rmx 2.0 holen
> a) Mz 888 Rc b) mz 888 rc2x(jg06) c)Rs Team d) Rs worldcup e)Super Monster (200-300mm Fw) d)Rs die neue 06 version mit luftfederung.
> ...




a) oder b) 
ev. wenn zuviel geld d)  

aber auf keinen fall e)


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Dezember 2005)

Weder noch - eine 66 - die sicher beste Wahl für das Bike. Auch hier verweise ich mal auf Meth's Erfahrungen mit dem Wechsel von der Boxxer zur 66...  
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## meth3434 (14. Dezember 2005)

@friedenau-freer: Das mit den Lagern haben mich auch schon tausend leute gefragt, ist ja wirklich sehr verbreitet dass es da probleme gibt und die Lösung von Bike-action mit einem Lagerkit für 230 ist eine zeihmliche frechheit! Mein Rahmen ist gerade in der Lackierung und sobald er wieder da ist werden die Lager getauscht. Ich mache das allerdings bei meinem örtlichen Händler und nicht selbst, weil ich a) keine ahnung und b) keine lust habe das allein zu machen! Mein RM7 hatte aber auch nach einer recht intensiven saison, nur minimales beinahe unwahrnehmbares Spiel, hatte da anscheinend glück! Was für Erfahrungen hast du denn bis jetzt so gemacht? Kennst du vielleicht die genauen bezeichungen der einzelnen Lager? 

Zu der gabelfrage: bitte keine Super monster, warum solltest du sowas kaufen, bist du so ein hardcorevomhausrunterdropper? Ich rate auch zur 66, wobei die neuen Boxxer wenn man ne Doppelbrücke in Kauf nehmen will sicher gut sind und vor allem recht leicht, vor allem die WC! Hast schojn mal über ne fox 40 nachgedacht wenn du schon doppelbrücke willst?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst du vielleicht die genauen bezeichungen der einzelnen Lager?



Siehe Bild.


@Friedenau-Freer: Bei einem 2004 Rmx b und bei einem 2005 a. bei Doppekbrücke.


G.


----------



## Herr Fuguru (14. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> FETT! Hab grad heut wieder gedacht wie Geil Dein Bike mit ner Weissen Gabel wäre - poste mal dann wieder Bilder! I'm keen on it!
> 
> P.S: Hoffe ich darf das Schmuckstück dann im Sommer mal in München beim Rocky Treff sehen.



was meisnten du fürn Rocky Treff?


----------



## blaubaer (19. Dezember 2005)

mal ne frage an die Rohloff - RMX fahrer : welchen kettenspanner hinten verwendet ihr ?? den kurzen DH-spanner oder den originalen ??? 



das mit dem kettengebimmel auf der kettenstrebe ist inzwischen auch gelöst, hab da ein klebeband mit gewebe einsatz in "klar" gefunden und jetzt dieses auf und unten mit etwa 5 lagen auf die kettenstrebe geklebt und mit dem  heisluftföhneinsatz hält dies auch bomben fest und sieht erst noch sehr neutral aus


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an die Rohloff - RMX fahrer : welchen kettenspanner hinten verwendet ihr ?? den kurzen DH-spanner oder den originalen ??





Den Orginalen.


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (19. Dezember 2005)

hi, verkauft wer zufällig ne saint nabe passend für nen rmx ???
ich brauch ne 150mm nabe -.- hab mir aber grade nen hr speichen lassen mit 135 *grmlz


----------



## neikless (20. Dezember 2005)

würde dir zur DT Swiss 440 FR 150mm raten ...
die kannst du auch mit saint-achse-schaltwerk kombinieren


----------



## h4ribo (20. Dezember 2005)

gibs da garkeine möglichkeit ne 135mm auf ne 150mm rahmen zu klatschen   
man grade frisch eingespeicht die kacke *G* oder ich hol mir nen alten rmx rahmen mit 135mm


----------



## T to the OBI (21. Dezember 2005)

hi
ab nächster woche darf ich auch mein Rmx Rahmen begrüssen! und somit werd ich ein teil von euch!    Und wegen nem Treffen! Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei! Man muss mir nur sagen wann und wo! Bye


----------



## lamerson (21. Dezember 2005)

kannst auch die atomlab aircorp nehmen, ich hab die und find die empfehlenswert (150 mm einbaubreite, 12 mm steckachsversion)

http://www.atomlab.com/


----------



## powerbiker88 (22. Dezember 2005)

was denn für ein treffen? das hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen aber ich hab keine ahnung was und wann und wo. klärt mich bitte mal auf.
chris


----------



## meth3434 (22. Dezember 2005)

wenn ich das richtig weiss gibt es adapter damit man 135er naben in nen 150er hinterbau bekommt?! wie fährt der lenzen denn sonst seine rohloff in nem akutellen rmx???


----------



## h4ribo (22. Dezember 2005)

hi, vllt ist des ne spezielle rohloff 
muss ich meinen dad fragen *G*
Rohloff artikel liegen halt in der familie   "wortspiel"

hi man des muss doch einen adapter geben damit ich meine xt nabe in nen rmx klatschen kann -.-


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich das richtig weiss gibt es adapter damit man 135er naben in nen 150er hinterbau bekommt?! wie fährt der lenzen denn sonst seine rohloff in nem akutellen rmx???




Welcher Lenzen  


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pEju (22. Dezember 2005)

na mario lenzen alias freeridechecker

seine sponsoren list:

- Rocky Mountain Bikes
- Race Face
- Adidas Eyewear
- Rohloff Speedhub
- Dakine
- Vittel


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Dezember 2005)

Glaube der hat die nur im 2004er Rmx und im Switch.


G.


----------



## meth3434 (22. Dezember 2005)

wäre er noch immer so aktiv im forum wie früher könnte man ihn einfach direkt fragen   , aber soweit ich weiss hatte er auch ein 150er rmx und hatte da auch ne rohloff drin! ausserdem meine ich dass ich aus einem artikel über 150er hinterbauten etwas über adapter gelesen habe...vielleicht kann uns der herr ride unltd weiterhelfen....


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2005)

Also der SuperT hatte in seinem VP-Free mit 150er Hinterbau eine Rohloff drinn.
Aber ich hab gelesen das er sich die selber zusammenbastelln mußte da es nichts gab und er selbst keine Unterstützung von Rohloff dafür bekam.
Und irgendwer hier im Forum fährt ein Demo 9 mit Rohloff und der hat sich einen Adapter selbst gedreht.


G.


----------



## h4ribo (23. Dezember 2005)

Wie teuer sind eigentlich meine (rohloff) artikel, könnt irh mal ne liste machen ? und welche sind empfehlenswert und bei welcher sollt ich mal rummeckern *G* kann ja nicht sein das mein name in dreck gezogen wird


----------



## P3 Killa (23. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

der Mario müsste inzwischen ein neues mit na 150 er Nabe haben allerdings hat er mal gesagt das da keine Rohloff passt und die zur zeit am entwickeln für nen Adapter sind das das auch passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (26. Dezember 2005)

jetzt mal abgesehen von der rohloff, geht des auch bei z.b. xt naben ?????
Ich will mir keine rohloff nabe holen auch wenn ich sie billiger bekomme als sonst wer nur is mir immernoch zu teuer   
Macht sich halt bezahlt mit dem gleichen namen


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Dezember 2005)

Da lass ich doch auch mal wieder was von mir hören. Ich bin im Moment mit Rohloff am testen und entwickeln was den Adapter für 150mm Schwingen angeht. Da immer mehr Firmen bei ihren DH-bikes auf den großen Abstand gehen, muss Rohloff natürlich mitziehen. Ich hab die fertige Nabe leider noch nicht hier und kann euch nichts genaueres sagen. Müsste aber jetzt in den nächsten Wochen passieren. Dann sag ich euch auf jeden Fall bescheid..

so long, ride on..


----------



## T to the OBI (26. Dezember 2005)

hi
wollt nur mal sagen das ich morgen mein rmx bekomm! ich stell dann morgen gleich pics online wenn ich net zusehr mit fahren beschäftigt bin! Also bis denne!


----------



## Homegrown (26. Dezember 2005)

Hi 

Da sich zu meinem RMX Rahmen langsam alle Teile gesellen wollte ich schonmal  
ein paar Pics zeigen.








Und hier mit der 888RC die dran kommt..







Die anderen Teile werde ich in den nächsten paar Wochen besorgen..
Und dann kann ich auch endlich fahren...
Ein Traum wird wahr   

Gruss Homi


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. Dezember 2005)

watt ne hässliche möhre


scherz...find's schick =)


----------



## T to the OBI (26. Dezember 2005)

hi
is doch n 2004er oder? und welche Rahmen grösse?


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Dezember 2005)

Oh man, das rote RMX ist sowas von schön...das dezente Tribal, die leuchtende Farbe - echt SO NICE!
Aber ich würde meinen Rahmen nicht ohne was drunter auf den Boden Stellen - auch nicht für Fotos...  
Sonst aber


----------



## meth3434 (27. Dezember 2005)

der rote ist wirklich einer der schönsten rmx rahmen, bist wirklich zu beneiden...


----------



## Homegrown (27. Dezember 2005)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich würde meinen Rahmen nicht ohne was drunter auf den Boden Stellen - auch nicht für Fotos...



Wenn man aufpasst, passiert auch nix  

Ist Rahmengröße M !


----------



## h4ribo (27. Dezember 2005)

jungs,
ich hab ein problem    ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden

Devinci ollie vs rmx 2.0 ?????  
beide sehen einfach geil von beiden hört man gutes nur vom ollie einfach mehr 
z.b. 2004 26 bike magazine wählten es zum fr bike des jahres
und vom rmx die lagerprobleme die eigentlich behoben wurden dennoch eine angeblich nicht gute schwingung =/
mensch des rmx ist genauso geil wie das devinci, ich würd die beiden räder einfach mal gerne testfahren aber bis jetzt hat noch niemand seine vergötterung mal abgegeben   
Die welt ist unfair   
Helft mia xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (27. Dezember 2005)

du willst Rocky Mountain untreu werden ???


----------



## h4ribo (27. Dezember 2005)

nein =)
hab ja noch meinen slayer   
man aber der ollie ist einfach geil   
rmx    ollie


----------



## meth3434 (29. Dezember 2005)

RMX! keine frage...


----------



## meth3434 (29. Dezember 2005)

Will euch mein RM auch nicht vorenthalten, ist zwar kein RMX aber das RM7 war schliesslich sein Vorreiter:






Freue mich wenn ihr das Bild kommentiert oder eure Meinung einfach direkt postet!


----------



## Flowz (30. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Will euch mein RM auch nicht vorenthalten, ist zwar kein RMX aber das RM7 war schliesslich sein Vorreiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sehr geil nur 1. sattelstütze sofort absenkn udn kürzen! 2. anderer sattel drauf! dann ises top


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Dezember 2005)

Ja, der FREEK ist eh nen Problem - er nimmt quasi JEDES Schmutzpartikel auf und  Farbe von der Jeans...ziehmlich doof...


----------



## Tim Simmons (30. Dezember 2005)

und ist hässlich 

aber da lässt sich ja drüber streiten^^


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2005)

Aber des Rad sieht genial aus 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (30. Dezember 2005)

Hey Meth

Meine Meinung über dein Bike kennst du ja schon, aber um es noch öffentlich zu machen:



Genial, einfach nur schön, mir fehlen die Worte. Was würdest du von ner Dorado an deinem RM halten? 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T to the OBI (30. Dezember 2005)

so hier mal meins! endlich! kommen aba noch n paar andere parts dran! ich weiss net wie man des anders hochläd! ich hoffe mal des klappt so


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/210048/cat/2


----------



## blaubaer (30. Dezember 2005)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> so hier mal meins! endlich! kommen aba noch n paar andere parts dran! ich weiss net wie man des anders hochläd! ich hoffe mal des klappt so



 


nächstes mal einfach auf "Grafik einfügen" klicken und den UBB-Code eingeben den du bei den Fotodetails findest


----------



## meth3434 (30. Dezember 2005)

@numinisflo: die sache mit der Dorado ist weiter als du dir denkst....


----------



## h4ribo (30. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Will euch mein RM auch nicht vorenthalten, ist zwar kein RMX aber das RM7 war schliesslich sein Vorreiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi also ich würde, sattelstütze kürzen, anderen sattel und ganz besonders die rote kettenführung auf schwarz ;P
dann ist es 100% geil 

was für felgen sind das eigentlich ?


----------



## blaubaer (31. Dezember 2005)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> was für felgen sind das eigentlich ?



das komplett laufräder von spinergy


----------



## powerbiker88 (31. Dezember 2005)

@ T to the OBI: so komplett in schwarz siehts echt geil aus. die auflösung vom bild is halt nicht so toll aber das bike find ich echt geil. chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (31. Dezember 2005)

Die stütze ist nur weit rausgezogen, die kann man noch circa 10cm versenken! der sattel sieht, wenn man davor steht, auf dem bike echt gut aus, nur die funktion lässt stark zu wünschen übrig! Da bald noch eine gravierende änderung an dem Bike vorgenommen wird kommt bald ein neues foto, dann auch mit versenkter Stütze...


----------



## h4ribo (31. Dezember 2005)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> das komplett laufräder von spinergy




wie heißt den der deutsche vertreter dafür ? oder wo gibt es sie in De zu kaufen ?????
und halten sie auch was sie versprechen ?


----------



## meth3434 (31. Dezember 2005)

derzeit weiss niemand so genau ob es überhaupt einen importeur für spinergy in d-land gibt! Angeblich gibt es derzeit auch nur 2 Laufradsätze in Deutschland!  Dass die Laufräder einiges aushalten sieht man zum Beispiel in Kranked 5 in der vanderham Szene oder auf diversen bildern mit Wade Simmons! Spinergy war eine zeit lang Sponsor der Fros.
Die Laufräder kosten laut Mountainbike Rider Product Special 1250 im Set...


----------



## h4ribo (31. Dezember 2005)

aha, wo hast du die laufräder gekauft, mensch du musst aber auch geld *******n nen rm7 aber spinergy laufräder ^^
ach und meiner meinung nach,
andere kettenführung, jedenfalls keine rote und neuere gustav m.. die in rot passen einfach nicht ;P


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2005)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Da bald noch eine gravierende änderung an dem Bike vorgenommen wird




Willst die Gabel ändern 
Ist doch die pefekte Wahl für das Bike 
Und die MRP schaut auch opti aus....naja über des rote Röllchen kann man diskutieren...ist aber net schlimm.


G.


----------



## meth3434 (1. Januar 2006)

Die gabel is wahrscheinlich mehr perfektionionsdrang als tatsächliche Verbesserung des Fahrverhaltens, die Dorado is einfach das maß der Dinge! 

Die Mrp bekommt noch andersfarbige rollen, das beisst sich tatsächlich etwas, am liebsten wären mir weisse rollen, passend zum rest des bikes!


nur so: ich habe keine 1250 für laufräder und habe das auch nicht für die spins gezahlt.....das ist selbst mir, bei aller liebe, zu viel...


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Januar 2006)

Gut wenn man Freunde hat, was Meth?!


----------



## Homegrown (1. Januar 2006)

Mir gefällt dein Bike auch gut!

Haste den Rahmen selbst lackiert ?

Gruss Homi


----------



## meth3434 (1. Januar 2006)

die Lackierung is von der Firma Rockenstein (http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html), ging recht schnell und das finish is echt perfekt! Ich hab zwar noch keine rechnung, aber das ganze hat wohl mit zerlegen, ablacken, pulvern und versand nicht mehr als 100 gekostet!
Kann wirklich jedem nur empfehlen seinen rahmen auf diese weise und bei dieser firma lackieren zu lassen, man sieht ja wie gut das ergebnis sein kann!


----------



## blaubaer (1. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> die Lackierung is von der Firma Rockenstein (http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html), ging recht schnell und das finish is echt perfekt! Ich hab zwar noch keine rechnung, aber das ganze hat wohl mit zerlegen, ablacken, pulvern und versand nicht mehr als 100 gekostet!
> Kann wirklich jedem nur empfehlen seinen rahmen auf diese weise und bei dieser firma lackieren zu lassen, man sieht ja wie gut das ergebnis sein kann!



der link funzt nicht 


ich hab im anhang noch ein bildchen von meinem kettenstrebenschutz, bestehend aus etwa 5-6 lagen gewebeklebeband "ultra fest", das zeugs klebt wirklich überall und auch das klimppern der kette hört man nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (2. Januar 2006)

mal ne frage scheißt ihr alle das geld das ich euch alle nen rmx mit einer rohloff nabe leisten könnt ? -.-"
des is doch zum haare raufen


----------



## h4ribo (2. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> die Lackierung is von der Firma Rockenstein (http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html), ging recht schnell und das finish is echt perfekt! Ich hab zwar noch keine rechnung, aber das ganze hat wohl mit zerlegen, ablacken, pulvern und versand nicht mehr als 100 gekostet!
> Kann wirklich jedem nur empfehlen seinen rahmen auf diese weise und bei dieser firma lackieren zu lassen, man sieht ja wie gut das ergebnis sein kann!



link ist ok nur man hat keinen zugang zur lackiererei deren angebote etc, es gibt lediglich eine seite wo man sehen kann das es die lackiererei gibt


----------



## meth3434 (2. Januar 2006)

http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html
Das ist der richtige link, der erste ging nicht wegen der klammer hinter dem .html)!
Besteht bei einem von euch etwa ernstes interesse an einer Neulackierung seines RMX? Ich hatte mal kurz darüber nachgedacht meinen rahmen im "Fake" Canuck design zu lackieren, aber der Aufwand und die Kosten haben mich abgeschreckt!


----------



## Homegrown (2. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de/indexx.html
> Das ist der richtige link, der erste ging nicht wegen der klammer hinter dem .html)!
> Besteht bei einem von euch etwa ernstes interesse an einer Neulackierung seines RMX? Ich hatte mal kurz darüber nachgedacht meinen rahmen im "Fake" Canuck design zu lackieren, aber der Aufwand und die Kosten haben mich abgeschreckt!




Ich hatte auch mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt aber ich lasse es jetzt erstmal so..

Gruss HOmi


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage scheißt ihr alle das geld das ich euch alle nen rmx mit einer rohloff nabe leisten könnt ? -.-"
> des is doch zum haare raufen



Ich leiste mir zwar kein RMX aber "immerhin" nen SWITCH STEALTH - Geld verdient man mit Arbeit - und nebenbei studieren. Früher hab ich mir das auch nicht leisten können - aber nach Jahren auf einfachen Bikes finde ich hab ich mir das jetzt verdient. Darüberhinaus geb ich mein Geld nicht für Drogen, Parties, Autos und sonstiges aus - das fließt fast ausnahmslos in mein Bike. Sparen? Wozu...
Nachteil - jetzt wo ich alt genug bin um geile Bikes zu fahren kommen die ganzen young guns nach die dafür krass fahren - aber dafür auf "Schrott" Bikes...


----------



## h4ribo (2. Januar 2006)

hi ja so ist es bei mir ich lege jeden cent ins bike nun ja nur ich scheiß auch kein geld ich verdien ja keien millionen als fahrradkurier und im einzelhandelsgeschäft so nebenbei..
da muss ich dann schon ne weile arbeiten für nen rmx mit allem drum und dran.

naja wenn wer vllt sein rmx. abgeben will an jemanden der es gut behandelt und weiterhin pflegt dann schickt mir ne pm ;P hab immer interesse an nem rmx ^^


----------



## soederbohm (2. Januar 2006)

Ich kann INSANE nur zustimmen. Auch wenn mir jeder sagt, dass ich spinne, mir als Student ein Bike für fast  4.000,- zu kaufen.

Aber man muss sich ja für das ewige während der Semesterferien und auch sonst im Büro Rumsitzen belohnen. Und wie geht das besser, als mit einem neuen Rocky  

Gruß


----------



## T to the OBI (2. Januar 2006)

hi
also ich scheiss des geld a net! bin schüler! Und naja wenn mans richtig anstellt geht des scho! Mein RMX is gebraucht! Und man muss scho sparen aber net jeden cent!
Bye


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Januar 2006)

Klar geht das - man muss halt Prioritäten setzen! Aber allmählich wirds offtopic... 
BTW: Wenn man die Preise für Santas uns Rockies auf ebay.com sieht dann kann sich wirklich jeder eines leisten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (2. Januar 2006)

hi mal ne andere fragen
mir hat ein kumpel eine manitou dorado halbes jahr gebraucht für 600 verkaufne ist doch geiler preis oder was meint ihr ?
past es auch zum rmx  ???


----------



## meth3434 (3. Januar 2006)

günstiger bekommst du diese gabel nicht mehr, ganz zu schweigen davon dass du sie gar nicht mehr kaufen kannst!
Und ob sie zum RMX passt? Edelteile verstehen sich fast in jeder Kombination gut miteinander , ich hab mir auch ne dorado gekauft und bin der meinung dass man für Geld (und schon gar nicht für 600) keine bessere Gabel als die Dorado kaufen kann!


----------



## h4ribo (3. Januar 2006)

viele behaupten das sich die 888 rc besser zum springen eignet als die dorado stimmt das wirklich ???????
ich muss des fix wissen weil die is schnell weg, und welches modell jahr ist eigentlich die Rote dorado mit 180mm federweg?


----------



## Flowz (3. Januar 2006)

ein kumpl hat sich letztens auch ne rote dorado mit 180mm gekauft, die sieht ziemlich dünn aus, und ist sehr leicht und baut nicht sooo hoch, is halt ne race gabel, ob se hält weiß ich nicht, aba man kann se ja in filmen wie kranked5 oda so bewundern und da steckt sie schon ordentlich was weg!

die rote mit 180mm ist ne 2003er


----------



## h4ribo (3. Januar 2006)

hm, kann man sich dazu auch en andere brücke holen das sie eher zum droppen wieder ist  
was für "tuning" möglichkeiten gibt es denn überhaupt bei der dorado ???


----------



## h4ribo (3. Januar 2006)

wie heißt eigentlich die upsidedownfedergabel die auch im kranked5 vorkommt/ sie ist silber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (3. Januar 2006)

Ich nehm mal an Du meinst die Marzocchi Shiver - eine absolute Hardcore Gabel. Sehr robust, relativ schwer. Da findest aber viel im Federungsforum.
Zum Bodenklatschen sind Monster T, Shiver und 888 vll besser als eine Dorado - an deren Sex kommt aber keine Gabel ran - darum bekomm auch ich eine


----------



## h4ribo (3. Januar 2006)

seit wann ist die shiver dc bitte silber ?????
naja aber guck dir kranked5 an ;P
du da wird die dorado aber wirklich schon misshandelt, habs mir grade nochmal angesehen.
naja ich hoffe sie ist geil die gabel, sie komtm am donnerstag an und ich hab NUR 600 bezahlt *hehe 
dann noch bald den rmjx rahmen für 850 und der größte teil ist geschaft.. =)


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich bin gestern und vorgestern schon mal mit dem weißen RMX 2.0 gefahren!
> 
> Gruß



Finger weg vom Fahrrad, RED...   

Das Bike ist aber schon echt   , einfach zum  !

Im normalen Rocky-Thread ist schon ein Pic, hier nochmal eins fürs RMX-Thread..







: Wer sich wundert, dass das RMX so clean ist --> Es war noch vor der Fahrt  Hinterher musste ich den Dreck vom Gesicht wischen...


----------



## h4ribo (4. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg vom Fahrrad, RED...
> 
> Das Bike ist aber schon echt   , einfach zum  !
> 
> ...



hi aber die details machen es aus =)
guckt mal auf die schalthebel z.b. oder die gabel ist nur ne vf und all solche dinge, nenenene 
wenn meins endlich fertig ist ;P ist alles aufs detail gemacht ^^
normale schrauben durch blau eloxierte schraube ausgetauscht ;P
wenn dann xt usw. ^^
welches bike geil ist ist das komplett bike devinci wilson 05 oder das rmx 3.0 vom jahr 05


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hi aber die details machen es aus =)
> guckt mal auf die schalthebel z.b. oder die gabel ist nur ne vf und all solche dinge, nenenene
> wenn meins endlich fertig ist ;P ist alles aufs detail gemacht ^^
> normale schrauben durch blau eloxierte schraube ausgetauscht ;P
> ...



Für mich ist das ne rc2x! 
Und was soll mit den Schalthebeln nicht in Ordnung sein?
Ich finds perfekt bis auf eine fehlende Kefü!
Und das Schaltwerk dürfte doch ein XO oder X9 sein was ist denn daran schlecht?
Ja wenn dein Bike endlich fertig ist.... 
Ich hoffe das erleb ich noch! 

mfg Jannik


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Januar 2006)

Super schoenes Rad! Gratuliere Dir dazu...und allzeit ne Handbreit Matsch unterm Wheel!


----------



## blaubaer (4. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> seit wann ist die shiver dc bitte silber ?????
> naja aber guck dir kranked5 an ;P



die Shiver war von anfang an an Silber  Klick mich  , sie war glaub erst von 2004 an Schwarz


----------



## blaubaer (4. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg vom Fahrrad, RED...
> 
> Das Bike ist aber schon echt   , einfach zum  !
> 
> ...



   

so schön weis ist`s schon schön, aber auch nur wenns ganz sauber ist, da sieht man jeden noch so kleinsten dreckspritzer


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2006)

Muh, die Gabel ist weder eine RC2X noch eine VF...
Es ist eine RC2  
Zu diesem Thema hat sogar jemand (Scotty) von der Downhill-Community.de recheriert:


> 888 VF: interne Zugstufe am Boden (oben nix einzustellen)
> 
> 888 VF2: externe Zug- und Druckstufe am Boden (also oben au nix)
> 
> ...


Und wenn bei der Gabel 888 RC2, wieso soll es dann ne VF sein? (Schau mal genauer auf dem Bild, da kannst du sogar dann 888RC2 lesen!)

Und es ist so: Hinten X9 SRAM Schaltwerk, vorne (bei den Race-Face-Kurbeln) Shimano Saint Umwerfer. 

@Freer: Klar, man kann den RMX 2.0 auch noch weiter aufrüsten wie z.B. Chris King Steuersatz, Hope Mono 6ti oder Gator 8 Piston Bremse etc. etc. 
Aber diese Teile brauche ich erstmal nicht... das Bike wird erstmal in dieser Ausstattung gefahren, bis etwas kaputt geht. (Z.B. LRS oder so) Dann wird es gegen besseres ausgetauscht.
Bei den Hayes 9 brauch ich sowieso erstmal nix zu sagen, der Verschleiß wird sich schon melden (bestimmt spätestens Sommer, nach Potres du Soleil  ).
Den Chris King Steuerset.. da bin ich noch am Überlegen. Es kostet zwar viel, es hat aber den Vorteil, dass es 25 mm Einpresstiefe hat. Dadurch wird er dann für das Steuerrohr nicht so belastend, wie die 10 mm Steuersätze von z.B. FSA. Bei FSA kann man schnell ein ovales Steuerrohr bekommen, bei Chris King isses schon schwieriger.  
Aber die knapp 160,-  für son' Mini-Teil sind schon viel Holz. 

Zum Thema Saubermachen: Joar, nach jeder Schlammfahrt erstmal so 1/2-1 h Saubermachen... passt schon...  

Und eigentlich wollte ich ein Crossfire-Rahmen, aber das wäre auch schon wieder eine zu komplexe und teure Geschichte...


----------



## T to the OBI (4. Januar 2006)

hi
ja das weisse rmx gfällt mir schon! nur was mich richtig krass stören würde wäre der umwerfer! So könnte ich echt nicht fahren! Aber gut ich denke mal das wirst du noch ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2006)

Ja des weiße sieht schon echt toll aus.
Dafür gibts 3 von 3    (Mit Rohloff gäbs 4von 4 )


G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (4. Januar 2006)

Ich gratuliere dir auch zu deinem kauf!! Super schönes Teil und vorallem mit dem kleinen 16,5" Rahmen. TOP!!!!

Viel Spaß damit..


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2006)

Hihihi.. ja, du hast schon entdeckt, dass ich ein 16.5'' Rahmen habe. Das Bike stand beim Händler, habe es probiert und es war passend. 
Bei 18'' hätte ich mir die Eier beim Rahmen ausgeschlagen (sagt zumindest der Händler  )

@Jörg: Und was braucht man für 5 von 5? 
Ist aber auch eigentlich Geschmackssache. Es wird nie das perfekte Bike für alle Leute auf der ganzen Welt geben. Jeder hat andere Vorstellungen und Wünsche. 
Hauptsache ist: Man ist glücklich mit seinem Bike!  Und das bin ich...
Obwohl... in letzter Zeit konnte ich net fahren, da ich viel Arbeit hatte und es draußen Arschkalt ist...   Das muss ich ändern... hmm... am Besten morgen früh aufstehen, Frühstück rein und dann erstmal raus mit dem Bike. Mal schauen, ob ich es schaffe... 

Und danke für die netten Worte...


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Finger weg vom Fahrrad, RED...
> 
> Das Bike ist aber schon echt   , einfach zum  !
> 
> ...




Hi J  

Mist doch erwischt worden!  
Da war es aber noch nicht deins und meins ist immer noch nicht da! 

Am 16.Januar soll vielleicht das Switch erscheinen! 

Ich finde dein Bike  
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## h4ribo (5. Januar 2006)

wieviel haste fÃ¼r dein rmx 2.0 bezahlt ich wÃ¼rde es neu fÃ¼r 3300â¬ bekommen mit der gleichen ausstattung wie deins, sowohl mit garantie und kklar neu halt ;P.wie fÃ¤hrt sich eigentlich der 2.0 bessa als die alten oder merkt man da nicht viel mal ne frage fÃ¤hrt wer eine dorado im rmx ??? ich hab jetzt ja eine dorado bin aber am Ã¼berlegen entweder ich verkauf sie oder bau sie ein ins rmx. also wer interesse hat hab noch eine schicke manitou dorado zu verkaufen ;P.
postet mal bilder vom rm oder rmx oder switch mit dorado
gruÃ dose


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2006)

3300,-  für nen kompletten 06 RMX 2.0? Das ist recht wenig, meins hat 4000,-  gekostet... (hm.. da bekam der Händler aber echt glänzende Augen...   )
Hast du da nicht vielleicht etwas mit RMX 1.0 verwechselt? Das gibt es nämlich auch noch...  Hat eine schlechtere Ausstattung, kostet aber auch weniger...

Hey Klaus,

klar, wenn du dein Switch hast, dann machen wir den Rocky Treff Siegen...  
Darf ich es dann auch mal probieren, ja?  Werde auch schön vorsichtig damit fahren...   
Welche Farbe wird dein Switch haben? Und Ausstattung?
War heute mit dem RMX ~ne Stunde unterwegs, draussen 1,1°C, schöön warm...  Und Boden war schön feste..  

Leider ist das Bike bei Berghoch und geraden Strecken sehr anstrengend...   Leider kein All-In-One-Wonder-Bike... am Besten so: Per Knopfdruck zu einem Cruiser oder Rennrad, um den Rest bequem zurückzuradeln... 
Egal, dann werde ich später hübsche Waden haben...


----------



## h4ribo (5. Januar 2006)

nene wie gesagt rmx 2.0  
kann dir mal ne kleine liste von ihm nennen 
rmx 2.0 rahmen 1800
rmx 2.0 komplettrad 3300
mz rc2 700
mz vf 500
rs team 600
rs wc 900
usw... ^^


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Klaus,
> 
> klar, wenn du dein Switch hast, dann machen wir den Rocky Treff Siegen...
> Darf ich es dann auch mal probieren, ja?  Werde auch schön vorsichtig damit fahren...
> ...



Hi Julian,
wird das Switch 3,0 werden, das ist rot! 
Hast du den Katalog? Obwohl es in den anderen Thread gehört!
Hier die Technische Daten:

Steuersatz:  FSA PIG DH

Vorbau:  Race Face Diabolus - 31.8 mm

Lenker:  Race Face Diabolus FR Riser - 31.8 mm

Bremsen:  Hayes HFX 9

Bremshebel:  Hayes BFL

Schalthebel:  SRAM 7.0 Triggers

Schaltung Hi/Vo:  Sram 9.0 / Shimano LX

Kurbel & Kettenblätter:  Race Face Diabolus

Innenlager:  Race Face Diabolus DH X-Type

Pedale:  Weelgo nice flats

Naben Hi/Vo:  RMB 20 mm thru axle

Kassette:  SRAM PG-970

Kette:  SRAM PC-59

Speichen:  DT Champion

Felgen:  Mavic EX 729 Disc

Reifen Hi/Vo:  Marzocchi 2.6"

Sattelstütze:  Race Face Diabolus

Sattel:  SDG FRD


Klar darfst du mal damit fahren  und ich kann ja deins nochmal fahren. 

Die Waden trainiere ich an meinem 21,5 Kg schweren Yellow Cab. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2006)

Yep, ich habe noch die Massen von Bike-Kataloge hier. Da ist auch der von RM da. Inkl. Preisliste... 

Und ich muss mich eben korrigieren: Nicht "Rocky Treff Siegen" sondern "Rocky Treff (Rhein-)Sieg(-Kreis)" ... sorry, war da bissl verpeilt..  

Und Race Face Diabolus Parts? FIEEEES!  Wieso werde ich hier mit Evolve DH abgespeist?   *Sinflut* 

Am Besten nehme ich bei der Probefahrt Werkzeug mit und fahr in nen Busch...   
Rote Farbe... das ist echt  

Würdest du auch den Steuersatz auswechseln? 

Ich meine es jetzt speziell werden der Einpresstiefe...
Hier nochmal von mir eben vorhin:


> Den Chris King Steuerset.. da bin ich noch am Überlegen. Es kostet zwar viel, es hat aber den Vorteil, dass es 25 mm Einpresstiefe hat. Dadurch wird er dann für das Steuerrohr nicht so belastend, wie die 10 mm Steuersätze von z.B. FSA. Bei FSA kann man schnell ein ovales Steuerrohr bekommen, bei Chris King isses schon schwieriger.


Bei Nicolai ist scheinbar sogar 22 mm Einpresstiefe bei manchen Bikes vorgeschrieben, sonst gibs keine Garantie mehr auf den Rahmen.

Und was meint ihr, was wäre besser:
Ein pinkes Chris King PrettyAndStrong NoThreadSet oder eher ein SteelSet? 

@FRIEDENAU: Was sind das für Preise?  RS Boxxer Worldcup für 900,-  ?   Wenn es neu, unbenutzt, 200 mm Dämpfung hat und von 2006 ist, würde ich sie glatt nehmen... (Achja, wie siehts mit Service und Garantie aus?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (6. Januar 2006)

Neu mit garantie vom händler ;P
tja staunste ne ^^
oder willst ene mz rc für 700 *G* 
kansch auch billig was anderes von rm besogrn *FG*


----------



## lamerson (7. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Und was meint ihr, was wäre besser:
> Ein pinkes Chris King PrettyAndStrong NoThreadSet oder eher ein SteelSet?



SteelSet natürlich


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Januar 2006)

billiger isses wenn du's "StealSet" nimmst - Diebstahl ist fast so haltbar wie Kruppstahl LOL


----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

fährt wer eine dorado im rmx ?? 
des würde ich echt gerne mal sehen..
wieviel federweg fahrt ihr vorne und welche hinterradgröße ?
postet mal nen paar bilder dazu rein und nen text


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> fährt wer eine dorado im rmx ??
> des würde ich echt gerne mal sehen..
> wieviel federweg fahrt ihr vorne und welche hinterradgröße ?
> postet mal nen paar bilder dazu rein und nen text


glaub wenn einer ein RMX mit dorado fahren würde würdest du sicher auf den vergangen seiten sehen  

aus meiner sicht passt dies nicht zusammen, die dorado ist eine racegabel und  ein hardcore - FR - Rahmen 

zur hinterradgrösse, ich fuhr mal eine zeit lang mit 24" , mit 26" ist mann aber besser unterwegs rollt viel besser über die hinternisse und mann auch die grössere auswahl an reifen

im anhang mal das RMX aus einer anderen perspektive


----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

ganz ehrlich vllt bin ich da einfach dumm 
aber es ist doch schon ein großer unterschied ob man 170mm vorne fährt oder doch 200mm
kann man dadurch nicht die 170mm mit einer 24" etwas ausgleichen und wie gesagt ist ein hardcore fr rahmen ;P hardcore=groß 
ist bei einer 170mm der rahmen nicht LANGSAM zu frontlastig ???

wie gesagt bin noch kein rmx gefahrne deshalb frage ich ja ;P
ja die dorado ist eine dh gabel weil sie nicht so steif ist 
ich seh so viele mit upsidedowngabeln im fr rahmen ;P ich find die steifigkeit wird viel zu überwertet , ich find sogar von der optik die upside besser und vom ansprechverhalten, kleines negativ meistens nur 180mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

achja nochwas guck dir mal kranked 5 an ;P fahren fast alle fr rahmen mit einer dorado und machen sonst was für drops


----------



## T to the OBI (8. Januar 2006)

hi 
nimm auf jeden fall 26'' zoll hinten! ich fahr n rmx in M mit 66 und 24'' hinten! fährt sich nicht so toll! aber ich ab im moment kein geld für ne neue felge!


----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

hm naja aber wie macht sich das fahrbar bemerkbar die 24" außer das du langsamer bist...


----------



## T to the OBI (8. Januar 2006)

viel zu flacher lenkwinkel!


----------



## lamerson (8. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel federweg fahrt ihr vorne und welche hinterradgröße ?



 100 mm / 28 zoll


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> außer das du langsamer bist...



wiso langsamer ??? die radgrösse hat nichts mit der geschwindigkeit zu tun 



			
				Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> chja nochwas guck dir mal kranked 5 an ;P fahren fast alle fr rahmen mit einer dorado und machen sonst was für drops



das sind aber alles keine Rocky fahrer  auf jeden fall hab ich Schley oder Simmons noch nie auf Manitou unterwegs gesehen



			
				Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ist bei einer 170mm der rahmen nicht LANGSAM zu frontlastig



wiso frontlastiger ??? eine gabel beeinflusst mit weniger federweg nie das gewicht vorne, ich kenn jedenfalls keine solche gabel  und zudem kommts auch noch auf die einbauhöhe an, eine alte 66RC baut halt einfach genug hoch 



			
				Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> kann man dadurch nicht die 170mm mit einer 24" etwas ausgleichen



man sollte NIE vorne ein 24" rad reinhängen vorallem nicht bei einem Dh`ler , wer schon mal 24" hinten gefahren ist weiss wiso !!


----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

ich meine es mit hinten 24" um es auszugleichen
überleg mal du bist mit 
24" langsamer hinten als mit 26" und langsamer als mit 28"
;P denk mal genau und scharf nach
wills net erklären dauert zu lang und bin zu faul dafür...
ich meine mit frontlastiger der lenkerwinkel, das bike geht wieder mehr in die senkrechte als das es fast von alleine nach hinten fällt


----------



## blaubaer (8. Januar 2006)

dein problem ist, du denkst zuviel  im realen siehts meist anders aus 

mit dem lenkwinkel ist halt so sache, den langen für schnelle trails gut einen steilen gut für enge trails, kommt halt drauf an was mann liebt


----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

lool ;P
ne ich fahr nur 8000km im jahr mit einem mtb ;P
und man ist schneller mit 28" als 26" auf beton =)

naja beim runterfallbike sieht das ja anders aus


----------



## T to the OBI (8. Januar 2006)

hi
ich mein blaubär du hast sicher des pic von meim rad gesehen und mit der sache steiler/flacher lenkwinkel kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen! weil meiner is eindeutig zu flach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (8. Januar 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ich mein blaubär du hast sicher des pic von meim rad gesehen und mit der sache steiler/flacher lenkwinkel kann ich dir nicht ganz zustimmen! weil meiner is eindeutig zu flach!




danke genau des meine ich doch =) 
weil mit sowas kann man doch net mehr richtig fr fahren...


----------



## T to the OBI (9. Januar 2006)

naja ganz so krass würd ich es auch nun wieder nicht sagen! Es ist mehr so was dazwischen! Ich komm ganz gut damit klar FR is kein problem doch es ist mehr ein komisches Fahrgefühl das aufkommt wenn ich fahre! Ich weiss echt nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll! Naja zu der LR grössen geschichte! klar is man mit 28 schneller als mit 26 und mit 26 schneller als mit 24! Doch darauf bei einem Freeride bike zu achten is nicht gerade sinnvoll! Ausserdem hätte es eh nur nachteile 24'' zu fahren! 28 geht ja nicht rein! Was bleibt die guten alten 26''!  Mit 24'' bekommst du z.B. n 24x2,7 nicht grade gut rein! ein Stein im profil und der Lack zerkratzt! Naja also ich red etz mal nimma länger drum rum! Kauf dir 26'' und du wirst zufrieden sein! Oder wenn du unbedingt 24'' hinten willst dann nehm wenigstens mein hinteres LR!!!!!! 
Z


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Januar 2006)

Oh c'mon fellas...I got the 26 inch rims for years...and it's a blast.

Das denke ich mir zumindest immer wenn mal wieder bei "pimp my ride" mit 2x" rims von giovanna aufgeposed wird...LOL

Ganz klar - bigger is better. Sieht Xzibit sicher auch so! *g*


----------



## h4ribo (9. Januar 2006)

nenene war nur ne frage mit 24" da ich sie selbst noch nie gefahren bin ne kaufe mir eh das rmx 2.0 komplett neu


----------



## blaubaer (10. Januar 2006)

so sah mal mein RMX am anfang aus

da war ich noch mit 24" hinterad unterwegs, dank der Mz Shiver war ein guter lenkwinkel möglich, bei 190mm federweg !!


----------



## h4ribo (10. Januar 2006)

hi wie fuhr sich das bike mit der shiver ? war der lenkwinkel auch mit 26" noch ok oder wieder zu flach


----------



## tool (10. Januar 2006)

Mit 26" Zoll wird er wohl eher steiler gewesen sein...


----------



## h4ribo (10. Januar 2006)

man ja mein ich doch sry....
naja aber wie für sich des denn im allgemein ich brauch nen fahrbahren verlgeich zwischen
einer uspidedown und normaler gabel auf einem rmx ramen


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Januar 2006)

bei allem respekt jungs....hoert doch endlich auf wg dem einen oder anderen grad Lenkwinkel rumzu******* - fahrt die Kisten doch einfach und habt Spass...
Nicht falsch verstehen - ich will niemanden ans Bein pissen (wie ekelig) aber letztlich gehts jetzt schon ewig um 26"vs.24" und den Winkel und hin und her...seid ihr den Racer oder so?! Fahren tuts doch immer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (10. Januar 2006)

jup da hast du völlig recht nur es macht wirklich einen fahrbahren unterschied ob eine dorado die tief gebaut ist oder eine rc2 mit 2cm mehr federweg und nochmals höhrer gebaut ist das macht einfach einen fahrbaren unterschied und genau den will ich ja wissen 
denn es soll schon das optimale habe und wie mir trail attack erklärte baut rm ihre rahmen anhand der gabeln d.h. rm+mz ist die beste mischung.... =( leider ^^ und rmx ist ein fr bke dorado eine dh gabel und dann meckern se wieder alle des passt doch net bla bla bla  
is doch egal ich will halt einfach nur nicht das mein bike vorne zu flach ist


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> jup da hast du völlig recht nur es macht wirklich einen fahrbahren unterschied ob eine dorado die tief gebaut ist oder eine rc2 mit 2cm mehr federweg und nochmals höhrer gebaut ist


 

das kommt aber nicht mal auf den federweg an !!!!!!

sondern wie bei der 66er zusehen vom letzten und dieses jahr die *Einbauhöhe* !!!! ( von der nabe bis unterseite steuerrohr ) 
wenn du die einbauhöhe der Dorado herausfindest und mit der z.b. 66rc2 vergleichst siehts wieder ganz anders aus !!??


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

das stimmt  ich such einfach jemand der auf einem rmx damit schon erfahrung gemacht hat...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Januar 2006)

Leute mit Erfahrung gibts ja schon echt viele. Und mit Masse wird 26" und 66 oder 888 gefahren 
Frag mal den Pocahontas - der hat Ahnung vom RMX. Und der Neikless fährt ja auch diese Combi...


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

ok sry 1 satz vergessen ich meine  : ich suche jemanden der erfahrung mit der mischung dorado/rmx gemacht hat


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2006)

ja ich fahre also die 888 RC (2005) im RMX 16,5"
die baut noch höher als die 2006 aber mich juck
das gerade gar nicht da ich das bike nur im park
 zum shutteln und zum freeriden herreite ...
ich mag die hohe (relativ) front und das rmx ist ja auch
für gabel dieser art ausgelegt
weiß nicht ob eine niedrigere einbauhöhe sich 
positiv auswirken würde denke das wäre vielleicht
der fall wenn man dh-race fährt oder auch mal uphill
für mich und meinen einsatzzweck ist die 888rc 05 perfect !!!
über den lenkwinkel habe ich mir wenig gedanken
gemacht bisher passt alles prima !

man sieht ja auch RMX´es mit der 66 single crown
denke wenn´s zum einsatzzweck passt geht das klar
wer zb Xups machen will oder gar barspins etc.
ich finde den unterschied vom federweg hinten : vorn
zweifelhaft würde dafür eher ein switch + 66 rc2x dafür nehmen
ist auch etwas leichter aber das ist halt nur meine meinung ...

ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tool (11. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> kaufe mir eh das rmx 2.0 komplett neu



Wie denn nun? Da ist dann ja `ne 888 drin. Und da Du ja `ne Dorado hast  kannste dann ja ausprobieren, welche Gabel Dir besser gefällt...


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

stimmt eigentlich komplett würde ich es NEU&Garantie für 3300 ohne gabel für 2700 deshalb überlege ich ja ^^


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

überleg nicht nimm es mit der 888
ich denke damit wirst du glücklich !

auch optisch vieeeeel schöööner !


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2006)

Langsam wird des schon zu viel des ganze

Also 24Zoll Hinterrad ist entweder ein freiwillig gemachter Fehler oder einfach ein Splien.(bei dem letzten Wort weiß ich net genau wie man des schreibt)

Die Dorado ist halt eine super Racegabe.
Halt einfach keine Sorglosgabel, die braucht viel Fürsorge und muß auch mal schon vor beginn gestreichelt werden.
Mit der 888 bist immer perfekt dabei.

Und nur nommal zur Erinnerung.
Der 2004 und der 2005 RMX Rahmen sind unterschiedlich in der Geometrie.

Für den 2004 RMX Rahmen ist die 2006 888 die perfkte Wahl oder halt die 2004/2005er 888 mit anderen Brücken oder deine Vorliebe ist hauptsächlich schnelles Bergabfahren und Liften und möglichst net Vertriden.

Und für den 2005 RMX Rahmen Ist die perfekte Wahl die 2004 oder 2005 888 mit den normalen Brücken.

Die beiden Möglichkeiten oben ergeben das selbe Rad.

Das ist keine Theorie von mir, sondern direktes Praxiswissen....wollt ich nur mal dazuschreiben 


G.


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

mensch die dorado ist einfach des geilste nur ob es mitm rmx past ist die frage  naja aber optik wegen.. geh mal ***** dorado rulez


----------



## tool (11. Januar 2006)

Woher willste das denn wissen, ohne sie gefahren zu haben? Und erzähl jetzt nicht, Du hast sie ins Slayer gebaut...


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

nene net im slayer 
ne bekannter hat sie auch und ich find sie geil vona optik hab ich sie zuhause  und vom fahren bei dem bike bekannten...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

@ freidenau ...

also bevor du noch ausfallender wirst geh doch in einen
Federgabel thread und nerv die leute da passt wenigstens
das thema hier solls um RMX gehen und wie schon andere
sagten passt die 888 einfach perfekt die dorado kannst
du natürlich auch nehmen ist ja deine sache aber fotz doch
nicht die leute an die dir hilfestellung geben wollen
tut mir echt leid ein rocky rider das so deutlich sagen zu müssen


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

hi, des ist auch in keiner weise persönlich gemeitn oder angreifend ... deshalb ja auch "" außerdem wie gesagt rmx forum und hier geht es um einen rmx rahmen  naja egal jetzt. net zicken und dann ist gut..
aber es muss doch noch mehr rmx/rm biker geben als die 12bilder die hier drinne sind. so kommen wir mal wieder zum vllt eigentlichen.
Postet doch mal eure bikes / eure upgrades am bike etc


----------



## blaubaer (11. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> aber es muss doch noch mehr rmx/rm biker geben als die 12bilder die hier drinne sind.



es gibt ja noch andere Bike Foren !!! Google hilft dir 




			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dorado ...
> Halt einfach keine Sorglosgabel, die braucht viel Fürsorge und muß auch mal schon vor beginn gestreichelt werden.
> Mit der 888 bist immer perfekt dabei.



das stimmt !!! glaub eines der wenigen teile, fürs Bike, für die ich nie geld ausgeben würde 



			
				neikless schrieb:
			
		

> man sieht ja auch RMX´es mit der 66 single crown
> denke wenn´s zum einsatzzweck passt geht das klar
> wer zb Xups machen will oder gar barspins etc.



barspins pasierten bis jetzt immer ungewohlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2006)

Darf ich mal was kurz sagen? 

Menno, Friednau. Ich kann deine Zweifel verstehen, aber du scheinst ja regelrecht nach einem "Ja, die Dorado passt gut in einem RMX" aus. Wenn du die doch zu Hause hast, dann geh doch mal zu deinem Händler und frag, ob du es ausprobieren kannst. Wenn du gerne ein RMX mit Dorado haben möchtest, dann hol ihn dir doch. Und das mit dem "zu hoch bauen" halte ich fürn Witz. Ein RMX ist eher für DH/FRX gebaut und nicht für Touren oder Uphill. Dann hättest du dir lieber ein Slayer (den hast du ja) oder ESTX holen sollen. Oder einen Switch. 

Und das mit den 24'' Reifen... 
Lass den Scheiß! Ich würde die 24'' eher nur z.B. in Dirtbikes bauen, und selbst da dann BEIDE Räder mit 24'' ausstatten. 24'' hinten und 26'' vorne... was soll denn das? Gehst du auch jeden Morgen an deinen Kleiderschrank und holst jeweils eine Socke von zwei verschiedenen Sockenpaare? Pipi Langstrumpf? 
Ne ne, 26'' V&H ist eine bewährte Größe und man greift beim MTB gerne darauf zu. Eine Begründung muss es schon geben.
Mach dir mal keine Sorgen von wegen Fahrgefühl/Geo mit RMX. Wenn du mit dem RMX einmal auf ner DH/FR-Strecke bist, dann wirste nur so vor lauter Spaß sprühen. 
Rocky Mountain hat schon viel Wert auf eine gute Geo gelegt. 

Zu den Gabeln: (Sorry, muss sein  ) Viele sagen, die 888 ist super. Ist sie auch, ich bin begeistert von der 888 RC2 bei mir. Aber wie würde sich ne Boxxer Worldcup bei einem '06 RMX machen? Besser oder schlechter?

Und nochwas zum Chris King: Ist der NoThreadSet wirklich merklich unstabiler als der SteelSet? 
Und: Zum StealSet greife ich lieber nicht. Da würden andere Leute sich nur dann ärgern und Spaß beim Biken verlieren. Das mache ich net, Biker müssen zusammenhalten gegen Bikediebe...  Hell Angels Rocky-Bikerclub?  Mit Kette, Dolch, Revolver und Rocky-Bikes 

P.S.: Jetzt mal ne böse Anti-Rocky-Frage von mir: Wieso hat Rocky Mountain leider kein so vorzüglichen Service wie z.B. Nicolai?


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

endlich mal paar klaare worte =)
mensch geht doch ^^
ne aber ich würds mal so sagen rocky mountain hat so viel zu tun in den usa und co. das sie sich relativ wenig für europa interessieren
siehe devinci, die liefern erst garnicht mehr -.-" weil sie so eine starke anfrage in ihrem land haben.

mal ne stabilitätsfrage, is mir bei mir passiert durfte mir das schaltauge auswechseln, da es wirklich nach einem normalen sturz auf die rechte seite viel und total schief war naja irgendwann wars halt ab.. ist es beim rmx wegnins stabiler oder lieber gleich auf saint setzen ?


----------



## tool (11. Januar 2006)

Der hatse doch nicht alle, oder?


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

du meinst des mit devinci ^^ ohne scheiß war beim deutschland devinci vertreter " trail attack" in berlin.. von ihm hab ich doch die info darüber


----------



## meth3434 (11. Januar 2006)

In den USA und Canada so viel zu tun dass sie Deutschland nicht interessiert? Moment mal!!!!  Neben den oben gennanten Ländern bildet Deutschland mit absoluter Sicherheit den 3. grössten Markt für RM weltweit und mit BA haben wir hier einen der grössten und aktivsten Importeure für Rocky und Race Face weltweit, wenn auch manchmal sicher nicht den freundlichsten/zuverlässigsten.... aber das ist ein anders Thema...

zu der Gabelsache: wie kannst du es nur wagen den Doradogott zu beleidigen!? Bete sofort 5 Gabel-Unser, dann bist du wieder sündenfrei....aber Spass bei Seite:

Dorado: Race orientiert --> nicht so hoch --> mehr bewegung auf dem Rad möglich --> aktiveres Fahren möglich ----->>> DH Race Gabel, machst du das wirklich mit nem RMX??? (hey ich hab mir auch ne Dorado gekauft, aber in ein RM7 und mehr aus Optik als aus Funktionsgründen...)

888, 66 etc.: eben das typische Gegenteil --> hoch, schwer und mehr auf drops und sowas ausgelegt, besonderer Vorteil der 66 ist eben die agilität und der Lenkeinschlag, beides kann dem RMX sicher nicht schaden

Frag nicht uns sondern dich selbst was du mit dem Bike WIRKLICH hauptsächlich machst, dann beantwortest du dir die Frage quasi selbst....

In diesem Sinne...
meth3434


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

ey des mit saint ist ne ernsthafte frage >.<
ey bei dir da man nochnicht mal fragen 
langsam würd ich mich extra nur für dich dumm stellen


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

ich sagte bei rocky mountain es könnte sein, war eine vermutung weil ich mir es nicht wirklich erklären kann das habe ich nur anhand des beispieles "devinci" erklärt.
ja seh auch viele upsidedowngabeln im rm....
nur dh im fr bike ach mensch egal alles verwirrent will dazu aber nix mehr schreiben am ende bin ich es ja der entscheiden und was ich will, aber von daher trotzdem mal 
THX To all.. die halt mir geholfen haben


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Januar 2006)

ich denke schon das da was dran ist das der RM service in 
zb canada besser ist als hier , war schon da ist halt so.
aber versuch dort mal nen guten service für nicolai fusion rotwild
und oder andere deutsche hersteller zu bekommen ...
so ist die welt hart aber gerecht oder so oder auch nicht egal


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2006)

das SAINT schaltwerk kann ich dir gerade für ein RMX sehr an herz legen da wirst du ganz einfach
keine probleme haben mit schaltaugen auch schlägt es nicht am Rahmen an das bike kann mal drauffallen usw macht
einiges mit ist jetzt das zweite bike das ich mit SAINT fahre und bin völlig zufrieden ... wenn nur ein KB
kannst du das ganz kurze montieren
2 KB - mittel 
3KB  - lang   (3 KB im RMX ???)  

so sind wir jetzt endlich wieder beim richtigen thema RMX parts bilder usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

des stimmt leider und deutsche GUTE firmen gibbet im dh/fr bereich leider nicht. was soll man machen, direkt zu den schw**** nach canada ^^ aber ansonsten. ich seh es ja bei fox, die bekommen bei mir nix auf die reihe -.-"


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

so endlich mensch mal ganz ehrlich die kinnas antworten gehen mir aufn geist, neikless hat einfach meine frage beantwortet und wie ich merke war die frage doch nicht so schief von mir.
jup wieder beim alten bewerten thema so was fällt mir dazu jetzt noch ein
genau ^^ welche tretlager breite hat es eine stani größe oder wieder ne sonder größe wie bei der hinterachse von 150mm ^^
und umwerfer downpull oder ? seh ich des falsch


----------



## neikless (11. Januar 2006)

deine beträge sind nicht immer so einfach zu verstehen
zu viele gedankensprünge und durcheinander ...
RMX tretlagergehäuse 83mm sonst alle RM 73mm  soweit ich weiß
umwerfer habe ich keinen und 150mm hinterachse ist doch ein standart
ich habe eine DT Swiss 440 nabe (150mm) 12mm Saint Steckachse + Schaltwerk


----------



## h4ribo (11. Januar 2006)

wo ist eigentlich so der große unterschied zwischen steckachse und normaler , würd gerne eine steckachse habe nur mein billiger anbieter hat sie nur mit normalnem naja 150mm ist standart im fr bereich aber nicht allgemein... , oh ohne umwerfer haste aber auch was zu strampeln


----------



## tool (12. Januar 2006)

Was meinst Du mit "normaler" Achse? Schnellspanner? Gibt`s nicht bei 150er Einbaubreite...
Generell wird durch eine 150er Nabe mit Steckachse der Hinterbau steifer und die Kettenlinie eignet sich besser zum Fahren mit nur einem KB.
Ist aber langsam alles OT, TechTalk oder DDD wären die geeigneten Foren...


----------



## Dr.BONES (12. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ihr seid wirklich eine nervenstarke Truppe, Respekt!!
So langsam erinnert mich das an die Sesamstraße,
WER WIE WAS.. WIESO WESHALB WARUM..

Warum gibts eigentlich noch keinen Friedenau-Fred? 

@ Friedenau
sagt dir Autodidakt was?
Nimms mir nich krumm aber fällt dir NIX auf??

So jetzt könnt ihr mich fertig machen.... habs ja auch nicht anderst verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. Januar 2006)

Haderlump schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ihr seid wirklich eine nervenstarke Truppe, Respekt!!
> So langsam erinnert mich das an die Sesamstraße,
> ...


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2006)

Haderlump schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ihr seid wirklich eine nervenstarke Truppe, Respekt!!
> So langsam erinnert mich das an die Sesamstraße,
> ...



Mit einem RMX Thread hat das nix mehr zu tun...


----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2006)




----------



## Xexano (14. Januar 2006)

Ich weiß net, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ein paar "Neugier"-Fragen von mir durch die Posts von Friednau untergegangen sind.  Ich zitiere die mal kurz:



> Zu den Gabeln: (Sorry, muss sein ) Viele sagen, die 888 ist super. Ist sie auch, ich bin begeistert von der 888 RC2 bei mir. Aber wie würde sich ne Boxxer Worldcup bei einem '06 RMX machen? Besser oder schlechter?





> Und nochwas zum Chris King: Ist der NoThreadSet wirklich merklich unstabiler als der SteelSet?



Das wärs erstmal.  
Der Bikehändler meinte heute (RMX von einem Service-"Checkup" abgeholt  ), dass der FSA PIG DH-Pro scheinbar genügen sollte, um das Steuerrohr nicht zu verbiegen.  Komisch, warum soll dann Chris King angeblich besser und teurer sein? Und die Einpresstiefe hat auch normalerweise etwas mit der Stabilität zu tun, oder?  Naja, gehört aber eigentlich net mehr in den RMX-Forum. Wenn ihr aber eine Antwort wisst: Her damit! 

@Friednau: Mit der Saint vorne als Umwerfer bin ich zurfrieden. Die arbeitet super und sauber mit dem SRAM X.9 hinten zusammen. 
Hatte REDKING nicht mal pers. gesagt: "Die Saint ist eigentlich das Beste an einem Umwerfer, da bietet SRAM nur Mist an"? 

Mal ne andere Frage: 
Wo wohnt ihr RMX-Besitzer eigentlich?


----------



## meth3434 (14. Januar 2006)

zu der frage mit dem chris king: das steelset ist schon deutlich stabiler, da es ja (wie du richtig gesagt hast) mehr einpresstiefe hat und somit die kräftigen schläge die auf den schaft wirken und das steuerohr ovaliesieren auf eine grössere fläche verteilt und somit u.U. das steuerohr länger in seiner natürlich form lässt!

 Ob du das wirklich brauchst ist eine andere frage....wenn dir der preis von 189 und das mehrgewicht nichts ausmachen dann ist das steelset sicherlich eine wahl für die ewigkeit! 

Ob der fsa the pig da mithalten kann bezweifle ich stark. Wenn dieser qualitativ so ebenbürtig wäre dann würde man ihn doch nicht bei bikemailorder zu jeder bestellung dazu geschenk bekommen oder?


----------



## Flowz (15. Januar 2006)

jop klar ist der chris king luxus und edel!

aba schau mal biker an die du so au de rstrasse fahrnm siehst! ie habn fast alle en FSA pig dh pro 
und fahr selbs einen und der wird auch nicht grad soft behandelt, aber der hält und hält!   wenn man den jedes jahr 1mal fettet oder jedes halbe und imma richtig anzieht, sodass der kein spiel hat! so kann der FSA auch ein rahmen lebn oda mehere jahre haltn


----------



## h4ribo (15. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage:
> Wo wohnt ihr RMX-Besitzer eigentlich?



Chiller city berlin 
so und wie sieht es aus mit schaltwerk ?? wie macht sich das schaltwerk dnen so ist es wirklich deutlich besser als sram x.9 und shimano xt ???
ok stabiler ist es aber wie schauts aus mit dem schalten 

Wer fährt von euch denn diese jahr nach todtnau ??? und müggelberge ?


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

Frankfurt / a.M. (Taunus)

das Saint Schaltwerk schaltet ähnlich gut wie XT
sonst kenne ich keinen vergleich aber ich denke 
das es bei derr kombi saint/RMX weniger auf den
schaltkomfort ankommt ... wenn ich zb ein tag im
bikepark bin schalte ich ca 2 mal >>>


----------



## h4ribo (15. Januar 2006)

ich will ja nicht wissen wie oft ich auf 1std fahrrad fahren schalte^^
da kommt was zusammen  wenn man immer von 0kmh-46kmh usw ^^^
achja wie siehts eigentlich aus wenn man odch ne saint nabe hat brauch man doch os nen dummen center lock adapter oder ?


----------



## numinisflo (15. Januar 2006)

Für alle Beteiligten wäre zu hoffen, dass der Herr Friedenau erstens so schnell wie möglich ein RMX bekommt und zweitens ebenfalls schnellstmöglich die angeblichen Dorados aus der überdimensionierten Signatur verkauft. Daher sollten sich vielleicht die Forumsmitglieder überlegen zusammenzulegen um auch im RMX-Thread wieder seiner ursprüngliche Intention nachzukommen.

@Friedenau: Das ist nicht böse gemeint, nur eine Feststellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

ja ich vermisse auch den ürsprünglich RMX thread ... 
also herr friedenau an dem wink mit zaunpfahl vom flo
ist durchaus was drann für alle dinge gibt es lösungen
adapter usw klar alles möglich kauf dir doch endlich eins
am besten mit komplett saint ausstattung da pass alls zamm

 oder,wenn du keine saint bremse willst kauf dir halt ne andere nabe
oder adapter am besten aber nimm das komplett-bike RMX 2.0


----------



## Xexano (15. Januar 2006)

Ich komme aus dem Rhein-Sieg-Kreis (nähe Siegburg, siehe Signatur)

Und yep, nimm dir das RMX 2.0! Ich habe selber das Komplettbike und es reicht vorerstmal komplett aus.  Später kann man ja noch ein paar Sachen rauskloppen und austauschen.

Zu der Saint: Die Saint ist nur vorne als Umwerfer. Hinten agiert ein SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk. Beide arbeiten fast so wie Romeo und Julia... nunja... fast  Habe mit dem Bowl-Zug zum X.9 bissl Probleme, manchmal gibs dann son' Schlag. 
Beim Checkup kam ein Kabelbinder dazu, mal schauen, ob es jetzt besser ist...

Saint-Bremse?  Ich glaube, Shimano-Bremsen sind noch schlechter als Hayes?! Nimm dir eine Magura.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannste mir ja ne PM schreiben  

Dorado? Hm... hat denn keiner ne Fox 40 RC zum verschenken?


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

ja dein RMX also das 2.0 ist echt sehr schick und kaum was zu ändern
ne kefü würde dem teil gut stehen !
weiß nicht ob es ne fox 40 RC sein muss finde es gibt für RMX
nur eine erste wahl "888" in funktion und optik top
von der fox hört man ja viel gutes ist auch gut teuer
aber habe auch schon von weniger haltbarkeit und anfälligkeit gehört

bei den bremsen ist es eine ähnliche glaubensfrage
die saint ist sicher kein oberhammer aber was spricht
zb gegen hayes ? und magura naja also auser dem gustel alles ....
alternativ wäre noch formular oro oder hope ...


----------



## mingus (15. Januar 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Hm... hat denn keiner ne Fox 40 RC zum verschenken?



Ich habe 2 nagelneue RC2's zu verkaufen. 1300 -> PM


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

hier mal wieder paar bilder zum thema


----------



## Xexano (15. Januar 2006)

Ich hatte von verschenken geredet, nicht von kaufen!  
Ich weiß, dass die Fox 40 RC2's neu fast 2000,-  kosten. Das kann ich mir vorerst net leisten.
Ich habe auch eine Fox 40 RC2 kurz auf nem Kona Stab Supreme probiert (jedoch nicht unter FR/DH-Bedingungen  ) und fand die net mal so schlecht! 
Und ich glaub net, dass ne Fox 40 RC2 auf nem RMX fehl am Platze wäre. Das müsste man mal ausprobieren (Ok, ein Kontra: Optik! Grau auf Weiß passt net  ). 

@neikless: Darf ich dich schlagen? Willst du mich mit dem Crossfire ärgern? 
Wie gerne hätte ich statt dem RMX 2.0 ein Crossfire geholt, jedoch hätte man es dann zusammenschraube müssen. Es wäre um 800-1000,-  mehr gekommen.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Januar 2006)

WER sagt eine Forty passt nicht ins RMX?! Sieht doch super aus! Klar...weiss waere besser...und auch klar dass die gabel total von ihren 40mm lebt. Waeren dass nur 32 waere sie ne Gabel wie viele andere auch...


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2006)

will mich sicher nicht mit dir "insane" über geschmack streiten   
und auch der gabel will ich nichts absprechen 
aber optisch gefällt sie mir garnicht sieht aus wie playmobil 

aber schönes bike !!! 

xexano du willst mich schlagen ? will dich doch nicht ärgern nur eine freude machen


----------



## h4ribo (15. Januar 2006)

also wenn ich dazu auch noch was sagen darf ohne das es gleich megga gibt 
von aussehen find ich die fox 40 einfach nur häßllig sry aber alleine der zupfel unten an der gabel gefällt mir nicht, dieses grau alleine, nenene 
vom reinen aussehen find ich die dorado 05 am besten, aber des ist dann wieder ein anderes thema.
ich hatte mal des rot/weiß rmx mal mit einer rot umlackierten 888rc2x gesehen, das sah nicht shclecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (17. Januar 2006)

Diesen Canuck-RMX mit der Fox 40 würde ich gerne mal probefahren  

Beim Stab Supreme war die Fox 40 echt toll vom Gefühl her. Eigentlich nicht direkt mit der 888 zu vergleichen (die 888 erscheint mir irgendwie steifer). 

Wenn man Aussehen und Funktion kombinieren möchte, dann nehme man die neue Boxxer Worldcup  Schaut euch mal einfach die Boxxer WC beim VP10 von Peaty. Sie sieht echt lecker aus, würde glatt in jeden RMX 2.0 passen.
Wie sie sich anfühlt, weiß ich leider net, habe selbst noch nicht mal ne Boxxer WC in Real gesehen (nur auf Pics)  Scheint ne Rarität zu sein



> xexano du willst mich schlagen ? will dich doch nicht ärgern nur eine freude machen


Die Begründung habe ich ja geschrieben  
Das Crossfire sieht schon cool (isses auch) und teuer (isses auch) aus mit seiner Lackierung. Deswegen ärgere ich mich manchmal, ob ich net vielleicht was mit dem RMX 2.0 falsch gemacht habe... aber wenn ich es wieder bei mir sehe...  Da gibt es nichts zu bekritteln  Fehlt nur noch ein passender Helm dazu, meiner passt immo net zum White RMX


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2006)

Dein 2.0 ist definitiv mal ein sensationell geiles Bike - ich kann dich beruhigen, du hast definitiv nichts falsch gemacht! Das Canuck mit der Fox 40 ist halt ein absolutes Überbike und wohl kaum erschwinglich.


Mal was ganz anderes an alle rmx-er: Gerade stöbere ich bei Ebay rum, gebe wie immer zum Spaß rmx als Suchbegriff ein, und da kommen doch tatsächlich Bikes aus China!!! Mein erster Gedanke war: Fake, vielleicht bekommt man ja noch ne "echte" Rolex dazu!

LINK zu Ebay

Schon sehr seltsam die ganze Sache, wobei ich niemanden vorschnell mit irgendwelchen Beschuldigungen belasten möchte, war einfach ein Gedanke. Bei den ganzen Fakes die so vom asiatischen Markt rüberschwappen. Gab es ja unter anderem schon mit gefakten chris kings und auch anderen Produkten.


FLO


----------



## meth3434 (18. Januar 2006)

Das mit dem China bike is ja mehr als nur dubios: ebay gibt den Artikel mit der kategorie: Kategorie: 	??/??/????? > ???????? > ??/????? an, sowas schafft vertrauen!
ausserdem 600RMB als versand, was soll das denn heissen???? 
wer sowas kauft und per vorkasse zahlt ist wirklich selbst schuld!
Aber ein gefälschtes RMX? sowas perverses....


----------



## derschotte (18. Januar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem China bike is ja mehr als nur dubios: ebay gibt den Artikel mit der kategorie: Kategorie:     ??/??/????? > ???????? > ??/????? an, sowas schafft vertrauen!
> ausserdem 600RMB als versand, was soll das denn heissen????
> wer sowas kauft und per vorkasse zahlt ist wirklich selbst schuld!
> Aber ein gefälschtes RMX? sowas perverses....


_
_1 Euro = 9.75308742 Chinese yuan = rmb

das mit der kategorie erklär ich mir damit, das das chinesische ebay chinesische schriftzeichen verwendet, bei denen eine entsprechende darstellung/umsetzung ins englische net möglich ist?
denk nicht das das bike ne kopie ist. aber allein der parts wegen sollte man sich den spass machen und schauen, ob da wirklich ein rmx mit der post kommt, oder ein stück von der mauer


----------



## meth3434 (18. Januar 2006)

mit deinen erklärungen hast du wahrscheinlich recht, das mit der sprachenumsetzung klappt nicht!

Ich habe dem verkäufer gestern eine email geschrieben und eine antwort in einem sehr unverständlichen englisch erhalten, allerdings war der ton sehr höflich! 
er akzeptiert nur western union money transfer, was in ebay.com kreis recht verpöhnt ist, ich bin mir daher der seriösität nicht wirklich sicher.
Aber die Versuchung ist wie "derschotte" schon sagte echt da, schliesslich liegt das teil derzeit bei 122....


----------



## Lasse (18. Januar 2006)

LEUTE - der Typ hat NULL Bewertungen. Wenn er nicht mit PayPal arbeitet, ist das Beschiss mit Ansage. Finger weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (18. Januar 2006)

nicht nur in ebay kreisen. autogeschäfte wurden auch schon damit abgewickelt. am ende hatte man weder das auto noch die kohle.
hast auch gefragt wegen selbstabholung? würde sich beim derzeitigen preis noch super rechnen.


----------



## Xexano (18. Januar 2006)

Ich sage nur: Finger weg davon! 
Es gab schon mal solche Fälle, Leute haben Geld hingeschickt, das wars dann..
Verkäufer verschwand, kein Produkt.

Und .. China...?   Also nee...

Spart euch das Geld und kauft euch später etwas anderes, schönes! Das Geld werdet ihr sonst nie wieder sehen!


----------



## h4ribo (18. Januar 2006)

genzlich nur rmx aus deutschland/frankreich england kaufen ansonsten 
hast du mega probs !
wurden vor 2 tagen 3 rmx wegen betrug rausgenommen !!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2006)

Hab mal eine Mail an Ebay geschickt und Nachgefragt wie sicher bzw. unsicher das ganze ist.

G.


----------



## s.d (20. Januar 2006)

Ich hab vor kurzem irgendwo gelesen dass in china zur Zeit ziemlich viele Rahmen gefälscht werden wobei ich das glaub hier nicht der Fall ist sondern der stellt hald einfach das Bild rein kassiert die Kohle und das wars glaube kaum dass man dem soviel anhaben kann wenn der in China ist auf jeden Fall sehr ominös


----------



## T to the OBI (25. Januar 2006)

ist schon seltsam die geschichte! wobei ein typ der des bike verkauft, wohl kaum wenn es ein fake is es fÃ¼r 122â¬ reinsetzt! ich mein des macht einen ja echt schon stutzig! find ich zumindest! wenn n rmx fÃ¼r 1â¬ in deutschland drin steht is es wieder was anderes obwohl es des selbe is! die versuchung is gross doch ich lass es lieber!


----------



## h4ribo (25. Januar 2006)

die versuchung ist sehr groÃ.. nur die gefahr ist grÃ¶Ãer..
sei froh ich hab grade mal 2600â¬ und brauche aber 3300â¬ fÃ¼r 
mein rmx 2.0 und seh aber keine mÃ¶glichkeit mehr an weiteres geld zu kommen =(


----------



## h4ribo (25. Januar 2006)

ich bin einfach sooooo stark am grÃ¼bel.. lieber nich doch ein stinky fÃ¼r 2000â¬ aber rmx sieht geiler aus, oder doch ein devinci -.-" die welt ist so verrwirrent doch grÃ¶Ãtenteils schreckt ein doch nur der preis ab


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2006)

Das die Welt für dich (oder sollte ich sagen: Deine Welt???) verwirrend sein muss, ist deinen Posts hier und in den anderen Threads eindeutig zu entnehmen und glasklare Tatsache. 

Aber wie du für 3300 ein RMX 2.0 kaufen willst, ist mir vollkommen schleierhaft???

PS: Wenn man die "Shift-Taste" betätigt, entstehen Großbuchstaben.


FLO


----------



## h4ribo (26. Januar 2006)

hi,
ok ich sags dir nochmal wie ich ein NEUES&mit garantie rmx 2.0 bekomme.
Es gibt einen typen names "wischili" in ebay, dieser hat einen laden im allgäu und warum auch immer frag mic hnicht verkauft er rocky mountain,boxxer und marzocchi extreme billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2006)

DANN KAUF DIR DOCH ENDLICH EINS !!!! 

wenns für RMX nicht lang kauf dir ein Kona egal was aber bitte bald !
du solltest auch nicht dein geld bis zum letzen cent ausgeben ...
komme ja immer noch kleine folgekosten Rep./wartung/zubehör ...

ich habe noch niemanden so sehr ein neues rad gewünsch wie dir


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Januar 2006)

Also mir fehlen allmählich auch die Worte denn ich beobachte euch schon lange und eure Langmut...nur gut dass der Freer bei mir schon lange auf "ignore" steht...das ist ja wahnsinn, was der davor noch von sich gelassen hat! 
@ Flo und Neikless ihr rennt offene Türen bei mir ein: Das einzige wirre ist Freers Welt - und ich hoffe echt zu unser aller Wohl dass er sich bald IRGENDEIN Bike kauft.

@ Freer - Hast du auch irgendetwas anderes als bunte Knete im Kopf?


----------



## Xexano (26. Januar 2006)

Ich stimme den Usern davor nur zu...

Und wenn dir verdammmich mit 2600,-  kein RMX leistbar ist, DANN DENK MAL BITTE DARAN, dass die RMXs normalerweise ab 3.990,-  BEGINNEN! Das ist auch ein Grund, warum u.a. es wahrscheinlicher ist, ein Stinky auf der Straße zu sehen als ein RMX. 
Und du JAMMERST, dass du keine 3300,-  zusammenkratzen kannst? 
Vielleicht ist dir ein RMX 2.0 einfach ne Nummer zu teuer? 

Hol dir dann doch ein astreines Norco (A-Line z.B.) oder Kona-Bike. 
Dein "kriege ich es einen Cent billiger"-Wahn geht schon echt vielen Leute hier auf den Keks... 

Gib mir 2 neue Mavic Dee-Maxs 26'' für nur 200,-  PLUS Garantie und ich bin wieder lieb und zufrieden.


----------



## h4ribo (26. Januar 2006)

frag ihn doch einfach wie teuer bei ihm die deemax sind 
vllt hat er ja ein gutes angebot ebayname :wischili
auÃerdem mir geht es hier nicht um einen cent ,ich glaube
3300 bis 4200â¬ sind keine 2 cent  ondern 800â¬ denn soviel kostet es nach listenpreis eigentlich


----------



## s.d (26. Januar 2006)

in einem Punkt mus ich Freer rechtgeben ich wohne ja im allgäu und kenn den Laden der Haut vor allem Vorjahres modelle echt günstig raus 
ich war mal im Herbst dort und der hatte ein Switch sl mit RF Diabolus usw also keine schlechten Teile für 2200 neu


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> in einem Punkt mus ich Freer rechtgeben ich wohne ja im allgäu und kenn den Laden der Haut vor allem Vorjahres modelle echt günstig raus
> ich war mal im Herbst dort und der hatte ein Switch sl mit RF Diabolus usw also keine schlechten Teile für 2200 neu




Das mag sein - Vorjahresmodelle und -Parts bekommt man ja meist etwas günstiger, und von mir aus dort auch am günstigsten. Nur ist es mir wirklich ein Rätsel, wie der Friedenau sagen kann, dieser Mensch würde das RMX 2006 2.0 für 3300 anbieten. Dieses "Fahrrad" kostet Listenpreis 4490, was eine Preisdifferenz von exakt 1190 ergibt. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, wie dies funktionieren soll??? Da würde ja jeder RM-Dealer etwas falsch machen, da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dieses Bike dort für dieses Geld zu bekommen.

Wo liegt die Wahrheit - dies ist auch für mich momentan recht interessant, aufgrund der von mir geplanten Einkaufspolitik für dieses Jahr....

Was meint die Rocky Mountain Gemeinde dazu?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Dr.BONES (27. Januar 2006)

!Â°OFF TOPICÂ°!
Hallo zusammen,

wie sich herausstellte ist zufÃ¤llig dieser "wischili" mein StammhÃ¤ndler
und dort kaufen wirklich viele Leute ein, teilweise sogar
mit mehrstÃ¼ndiger Anfahrt, weil eben die Preise der Hammer sind.

Allerdings ist er kein reiner FahrradhÃ¤ndler sondern ein Sporthaus!
Soweit ich weis hat er seinen Standfuss auf Kleidung, Schuhe und versch.
Sportutensilien ausgelegt. Das heist, er lebt vom Kleidungsverkauf etc. nicht
vom reinen Fahrradhandel und deshalb bekommt man Bikes, Ski, FitnessgerÃ¤te
extrem gÃ¼nstig! Bei der Kleidung ist er nicht der Billigste und lÃ¤sst auch
ungern mit sich Handeln, evtl. ein wenig aber nicht viel.
Anscheinend geht die Rechnung auf, sonst hÃ¤tte er nicht die Preise.

Mein Switch 2.0 inkl. geÃ¤nderter Ausstattung (hochwertiger) kostet mich
1.100 â¬ weniger als der gerechnete LP aller Komponenten.

Also wer von euch in der NÃ¤he von MÃ¼nchen wohnt braucht sich ja nur mal
Zeit nehmen und ins AllgÃ¤u dÃ¼sen, dann kÃ¶nnt ihr euch davon Ã¼berzeugen.

Ich hÃ¤tte nie geglaubt mal in irgend nem Punkt mit F-Freer einer Meinung zu sein... Sachen gibts....

Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das dieses leidige Thema endlich ein Ende findet
und es wieder um RMX und nicht um Friedenau geht, sry Freer.

MfG


----------



## h4ribo (27. Januar 2006)

hi schon ok,
aber siehste mal endlich hatte ich mal recht 
ich verstehs auch nicht wie er des macht.
außerdem ist es eigentlich eine frechheit gegenüber jeden bikeladen.
jeder der den laden kennt geht doch da einkaufen und nicht bei seinem bike laden um die ecke.
Das zum thema deutsche preispolitik.
aber mir egal ^^ biker sind biker und die ******* nunmal auch kein geld

servus ^^
dose


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

Nein, die Frecheit liegt nicht darin solche Produkte so billig anzubieten, sonder sie so "zu" teuer zu verkaufe. 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (27. Januar 2006)

jup das haste auch recht.
im grunde ist beides ne frechheit ^^
in der realitÃ¤t gegen Ã¼ber den anderen hÃ¤ndler
und gegenÃ¼ber den kunden...
2700â¬ fÃ¼r nen frame ist doch bescheuert -.-"
vllt 300â¬ kosten... aber 27 verkaufen -.-"

Was man nicht alles fÃ¼r die bikerliebe tut


----------



## Xexano (27. Januar 2006)

Das kann sich aber für ihn trotzdem net lohnen. Verkauft er da nicht tlw. UNTER dem Einkaufspreis? 
Und wenn er dann noch zusätzlich Garantie übernehmen muss etc.? 

Also, ich finde es schon echt krass, dass dieser Händler es so billig anbietet. Da muss man sich dann fragen: Wieso machen andere Händler so etwas nicht? 
Na? Wird auch schon Gründe haben, ne? 

Aber ich bleibe trotzdem bei meinem Statement weiter oben...


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

Vielleicht ist sein Einkäufer der Typ aus China bei Ebay...............der mittlerweil komplett von Ebay entfernt wurde.


G.


----------



## meth3434 (27. Januar 2006)

Freuen wir uns lieber dass man ein RM auch günstig bekommen kann und keine abgekarteten preise zahlen muss die die händler monopolartig bestimmen, sowas nennt man freie marktwirtschaft.....
Ob man dort kauft oder seinem Local-Dealer treu bleibt, ihn unterstütz und im Notfall von ihm support bekommt, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Die genannten Punkte sind nämlich nicht wie viel glauben "gratis"...


----------



## Tim Simmons (27. Januar 2006)

Von dem China-Mann habe ich ja noch gar nichts gehört....hört sich aber interessant an...kann mir da jemand mehr drüber sagen?!
Hat er etwa Reisschüsseln unter EK verkauft?  

Mfg Tim


----------



## h4ribo (27. Januar 2006)

ne der typ wollte rmx bikes in ebay verkaufen, sein sitz war in china wie gesagt, und er kann auch kaum englisch, des weiteren lehnt der typ paypall und per nachname ab...

also is bissle auffÃ¤llig ;P achja und das rmx ging fÃ¼r ca 160â¬ weg ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (27. Januar 2006)

Den Typ haben sie komplett entfernt.
Einer hat sein Gebot zurrückgezogen und der andere Bieter war ein fangjang oder irgendsowas Chinesisches. 

Auch sämtliche anderen Angebote waren so Dubios und nachdem ich in bei Ebay gemeldet hatte hat man ihn rausgeschmissen.


G.


----------



## h4ribo (27. Januar 2006)

immer diese gefakten reisschüssel verkäufer  nenene...
immer vollen de japsen ein übers ohr ziehen xD
hat schon sein grund warum race face / rocky mountain / kona net im
japsen land hergestellt werden  oder in süd ost asien.. 

Bikes rulez.....
Ride to drink ? or drink to ride ? =)


----------



## mingus (27. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hat schon sein grund warum race face / rocky mountain / kona net im
> japsen land hergestellt werden  oder in süd ost asien..



Du bist und bleibst ein idiot, finger weg von der tastatur...


----------



## BergabHeizer (28. Januar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese gefakten reisschüssel verkäufer  nenene...
> immer vollen de japsen ein übers ohr ziehen xD
> hat schon sein grund warum race face / rocky mountain / kona net im
> japsen land hergestellt werden  oder in süd ost asien..
> ...


----------



## meth3434 (12. Februar 2006)

Mal eine generelle Frage vor allem an die Fahrer der RM Serie:

Da sich der RMX thread eben ausschliesslich auf dieses bike bezieht und mittlerweile selbst ein so seltenes bike wie das pipeline einen eigenen (durchaus berechtigten) thread hat, dachte ich mir man könnte ja wenn denn interesse besteht einen thread speziell für die glorreichen Vorgänger RM 6/7/9 erstellen!? 

Sagt doch einfach mal was ihr davon haltet und ob ihr Interesse daran hättet?!
freue mich auf das feedback


----------



## h4ribo (12. Februar 2006)

klingt gut  wenn er nicht so endet wie die rmx threads zum schluss, leider...


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Februar 2006)

Ja, Freer - wie isser denn geendet? Und was hat das alles mit Dir zu tun?! Jaja...Fragen ueber Fragen...

Ansonsten - eher kein Thread extra - denn das RMX ist ja aus der RM Reihe hervorgegangen...sollten die Vorgaenger somit auch hier drin sein.


----------



## h4ribo (13. Februar 2006)

hi, um auch zurück zum thema zu kommen
welche sattelstütze brauch man beim rmx 2006 ? (rmx 2.0) und beim rmx 04 ??
hat des 04er eigentlich irgendwelche kinderkrankheiten von denen ich wissen sollte , da mir eins angebot wird.


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hat des 04er eigentlich irgendwelche kinderkrankheiten von denen ich wissen sollte , da mir eins angebot wird.



KEINE! Sofort kaufen! Ganz schnell! Bevors weg ist!


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. Februar 2006)

Sattelstützendurchmesser beim RMX ist immer schon 30,9mm. Also auch schon beim 2004er.
Welches wir dir denn angeboten? Modell, Rahmen oder Komplett, Preis???

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (13. Februar 2006)

nen 04er rmx mehr weiß ich bis jetzt auch nicht, da er mir nur 1. email geschrieben hat.
wie siehts mit der innenlagerbreite aus kann ich mir da jede evolve x-type innenlager kaufen ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. Februar 2006)

Das 04er hat noch normale 73mm Innenlagerbreite. Kannst also jedes herkömmliche Innenlager verbauen.


----------



## h4ribo (13. Februar 2006)

jo des 06er is aber 83mm des is des prob...


----------



## h4ribo (13. Februar 2006)

der typ is zum auslachen
wischili verkafut : rmx 2.0 (06er) fÃ¼r 1800â¬ garantie neu
er will fÃ¼r einen nroamel
04er rahmen 2 jahre halt gebraucht 1500â¬ haben und meint:
ich wÃ¼sste schon uz welchem preis ich ihn loswerden wÃ¼rde >.< 

lustig der junge ^^


----------



## T to the OBI (13. Februar 2006)

Also Friedenau-Freer! Hätt auch n Rmx 04 zu verkaufen! Kannst dich ja melden! Wenn du interesse hast! Bis dann


----------



## rmx-bike (13. Februar 2006)

Verkauf auch grad mein RMX '04, aber die meisten kennen ja die Anzeige (Bikemarkt): Rocky Mountain RMX.

Verkaufe aber das RMX nur als Komplettbike.


Bei Interesse einfach ne Mail an [email protected]!


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Februar 2006)

Egal welches Freer...nur nimms GANZ schnell! Fahrs am besten mit BMX Innenlager - klingt wie RMX.


----------



## blaubaer (14. Februar 2006)

jetzt geht das schon wieder los mit dem   

@freer laber nicht ewig rum kauf dir endlich eins und fertig oder halt die klappe, langsam reichts auch mir


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hat des 04er eigentlich irgendwelche kinderkrankheiten von denen ich wissen sollte



hast du irgendwelche kinderkrankheiten ... außer denen die wir alle bisher
zu genüge hier kennenlernen durften ? 

ich verstehe nicht auf was du noch wartetst hast doch lauter 1a angebote
schlag endlich zu !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. Februar 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> schlag endlich zu !


Oder einer hier ausm Forum wirds tun - allerdings nicht bei nem Bike...


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Oder einer hier ausm Forum wirds tun - allerdings nicht bei nem Bike...


Spätestens wenn er beim Rocky Treffen auftaucht! 
Gruß
von einem nicht gewaltbereitem Biker der bei Friedenau-Freer  bald eine Ausnahme macht.


----------



## P3 Killa (14. Februar 2006)

Genau Freer kauf einfach eins!!!!

Andere Frage, neuerdings drückt es bei meinen Lagern den Kugelkäfig aus plastik immer wieder raus.
Dadurch zerfällt mein Lager und die Schmutzdichtung geht ab.
Konnte die Lager bisher zwar immer wieder zusammensetzten aber langsam wird das nervig....
Hatte einer von euch auch schon mal das Problem?

Cheers Tobi


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Februar 2006)

Was hast den fuer nen Jahrgang Tobi? Wieviel Kilometer?


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Februar 2006)

P3 Killa schrieb:
			
		

> Genau Freer kauf einfach eins!!!!
> 
> Andere Frage, neuerdings drückt es bei meinen Lagern den Kugelkäfig aus plastik immer wieder raus.
> Dadurch zerfällt mein Lager und die Schmutzdichtung geht ab.
> ...



Meinst du die so wie auf den Bildern 

Und dann erstmal die Fragen zu der oberen dazu, hast du irgendwas aufgeschraubt zum saubermachen oder vielleicht irgendwelche Lager gewechselt?


G. 

G.


----------



## Boogyman (15. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ja genauso wie auf deinen Bildern ist es bei mir auch!
Es war einmal und dann hab ich sie rausgebaut aber vorher hatte ich da nichts rumgeschraubt!

@ Insane

es ist ein 04 modell, das alte vom Mario....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2006)

Vll die relativ bekannte 04er Toleranz Problematik im Bereich Dogbone / Schwinge?
Normal war das ja ne Garantie Geschichte...mittlerweile wohl aber nicht mehr. Dann kanns teuer werden wenn man es _nachhaltig_ richten will...die kurzfristige Loesung sind halt neue Lager.


----------



## lamerson (15. Februar 2006)

meins


----------



## Homegrown (15. Februar 2006)

Warum sieht denn die Schwinge hinten so komisch aus ?

Hast du die abgeklebt ?

Damit hast du den ganzen Rahmen verunstaltet.


----------



## lamerson (15. Februar 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sieht denn die Schwinge hinten so komisch aus ?[/QUOTE=Homegrown]
> 
> die habe ich abgetaped damit der lack nicht beschädigt wird, unter dem tape ist noch so eine neoprensocke zur dämpfung.
> leider ist es ziemlich schwierig mit tape die orginallackierung nachzubilden.


----------



## lamerson (15. Februar 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hast du den ganzen Rahmen verunstaltet.



verunstaltet siehts aus wenn die kette den lack zerschlagen hat


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Februar 2006)

Boogyman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ja genauso wie auf deinen Bildern ist es bei mir auch!
> Es war einmal und dann hab ich sie rausgebaut aber vorher hatte ich da nichts rumgeschraubt!
> 
> ...




Bei den 04er Modellen sind bei vielen Rädern die Abstände der Lagersitze falsch gefräst.
Kann man aber relativ leicht nachprüfen.
Einfach Schraube raus, Achse raus, Lager rein und wenn die Specerringe links und rechts zwischen Lagerauflagefläche und der anderen Auflagefläche sich nicht berühren, dann paßt das Maß nicht.
Also entweder sie sitzen fest oder sie sollten auf jedenfall wenn du beide Lager mit der Hand leicht zusammendrückst fest werden, (also das was auch die Schraube macht) bzw. der Knochen sich nicht mehr hin und her bewegen lassen.

Wenn doch neues Teil besorgen, oder einfachere Lösung für selbstbastler (geht schneller) dementsprechende Spacerbreite nehmen.
Hab aber gehört das es das Teil jetzt kostenlos gibt.


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2006)

Gott, das Canuck ist ja ne Suende...was fuer ein Krapfen...lass Dich mal von Neikless anleiten...der hat Ahnung wie das geht...und das in Perfektion - was man von dem Ding oben nicht behaupten kann.

Sorry fuer die Haerte. Aber ein Canuck so zu entstellen wird mit CMP/Astrix/Solid fahren nicht unter 2 Saisons bestraft!

Aber gut dass Du's verkaufst somit hat jemand anders ne Chance auf nen Mustergueltigen Aufbau *g*

Achja...Sofortmassnahmen waeren - Klarsichttape zum abkleben der Schwinge. Diabolus Vorbau und Sattelstuetze und Weisse 66. Und - Nen anstaendiges Foto!!!


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2006)

Das CANUCK ist einfach DIE Lackierung schlechthin, da gibts nur noch zwei Lackierungen von Rocky, die mir genauso gut gefallen und sich den Platz eins meiner persönlichen Rangliste teilen: MOKO & STEALTH.

Die Schwingenabklebelösung ist zwar ein kunstvoller Ansatz, jedoch ist wohl Klarsichtfolie stressfreier, stilechter und optisch ansprechender.

FLO


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2006)

ich gebe dem canuck gern asyl !  
zur rangliste   RMX canuck 1.  stealth 1,1.   slayer cult 2.  (...)


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Du verkauft echt ein Canuck? Oh, Mann du bringst einen in Gewissenskonflikte...

Naja das Arme hat sich wahrscheinlich beschwert dass es eine stilistische taschenlampenkonstruktion herumfahren muss....sorry aber das sieht echt sowas von ******** aus !

Die Tape Konstruktion ist wahrscheinlich sinnvoll, aber ersten hast du den Farbton völlig verfehlt (sieht aus wie hässliches orange) und zweitens sieht es aus, als wäre der Hinterbau gefaket und du hättest ihn selbst lackiert (hast du wahrscheinlich beides selbst gemerkt)! 

Wo liegen denn deine Preisvorstellungen (wenn du sie denn hier öffentlich posten willst)? und wieso hast du den Schriftzug von den Diabolus weggemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (16. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Gott, das Canuck ist ja ne Suende...was fuer ein Krapfen...lass Dich mal von Neikless anleiten...der hat Ahnung wie das geht...und das in Perfektion - was man von dem Ding oben nicht behaupten kann.
> 
> Sorry fuer die Haerte. Aber ein Canuck so zu entstellen wird mit CMP/Astrix/Solid fahren nicht unter 2 Saisons bestraft!
> 
> ...





da du ja so viel ahnung hast müsste dir ja aufgefallen sein das das ein diabolus vorbau ist


----------



## Flowz (16. Februar 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> da du ja so viel ahnung hast müsste dir ja aufgefallen sein das das ein diabolus vorbau ist


wie soll man denn das bitteschön erkennen?? auf dem pic sieht der vorbau wie
ein schwarzer no name alu klotz aus  wer macht sich dne bei so edeln teilen die aufkleber ab??? vööige verschandlung, und dann noch an so nem rad street reifen??? gehn ma gar nicht!


----------



## el Lingo (16. Februar 2006)

Sagt mal, leidet IHr hier alle an Geschmacksverirrungen???
Was ist an der Stealth-Lackierung bitte schön oder was auch immer? Ne billige Mattlackierung hat nun wirklich nix im Vergleich zur Canuck oder jeder anderen von nem Rocky. Ich weiß bies heute nicht, wieso die so einen Mist machen. Also bitte...
Und was der da mit seiner Kettenstrebe gemacht hat, da muß man auch mal ein bisschen Respekt zollen, denn das ist ne echte Arbeit, sowas mit Tape zu machen, ganz sicher.
So sieht das nämlich aus...


----------



## Dr.BONES (16. Februar 2006)

Hi,



> So sieht das nämlich aus...


...ja genau du hast recht, so sieht DEINE Meinung aus.  

also die Arbeit die er damit hatte..., Hut ab!!!
Ich glaub net das ich es genauso hinbringe.

Allerdings etwas widersprüchlich,

Auf der einen Seite legt er sich hammermäßig ins Zeug um diese Lackierung
mit nem Tape darzustellen.
Auf der anderen hat er sich mit der Farbauswahl nicht wirklich Mühe gegeben,
es wirkt auf jedenfall so.

Und jetzt stellt sich die Frage,
ob das nachbilden der Lackierung mit nem Tape sinn macht,
wenn der Farbton nicht passt ?

Die Stealth-Lackierung ist Geschmackssache, muss ja nich jedem Gefallen.



> Sagt mal, leidet IHr hier alle an Geschmacksverirrungen???


Wieso? Gefällt dir diese Orange-Rote Kettenstrebe?

Grüßle


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

also: das switch stealth is eben eine "einfache" lackierung, für manche liegt der Reiz eben in der Reduktion und nicht im Aufschrei...und wem das gefällt findet im Stealth sicherlich ein super Rad. Mein rad is auch Matt-schwarz und tu mir den gefallen (SlayerunLTD) und schaus dir in meiner Gallery an und dann nenn es langweilig....  Auch wenn das Canuck sicher nicht schreit ist es auf jeden fall DIE schönste Lackierung die Rocky je gemacht hat.

zu der Tape sache: klar, Hut ab vor der Leistung SOWAS mit Tape nachzugestalten! dann kann man mich 5 Tage in nen Keller sperren und mein Ergebnis sieht nicht mal halb so gut aus... 

Aber: das macht das Bike auch nicht schöner! wieso nehme ich denn bei so viel Arbeit nen falschen (und obendrein so hässlichen) farbton? Macht das deiner Meinung nach etwa sinn? 
Obwohl bei dem Aufbau eh nix mehr zu retten is ( die taschenlampe is immer noch der totalhammer...zeig das mal dem Dirk von BA;-)).... Fühl dich bitte nicht durch unsere durchweg negativen postings persöhnlich angegriffen, sollte das am finanziellen oder an sonst was gescheitert sein is das ja völlig verständlich! trotzdem ne gute idee den Rahmen zu verkaufen...


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

das schlimmste fällt mir gerade erst auf: der linke und der rechte Arm der schwinge sehen dann ja unterschiedlich aus.... :kotz:


----------



## neikless (16. Februar 2006)

bikeaction oder rocky sollten für solche bikes neo.kettenstreben guards
anfertigen lassen un diese mit den passenden grafics verstehen
sollte möglich sein und bei den preisen der s.e. gerechtfertigt !
natürlich sollte das im preis incl. sein es gibt doch soviel an schnickschnack
trinkflaschen mützen ... das wäre echt mal sinnvoll !


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

So endlich ist es soweit und die US dorado ist angekommen, hier die dazugehörigen Bilder: 














Die Rollen der MRP werden noch gegen schwarze getauscht und die Decals der Dorado lass ich von einem Spezialbetrieb in Schwarz weiss nachdrucken. damit mir nicht wieder die meckereien an den Kopf fliegen... 
dann dürfte es langsam aber sicher perfekt sein... 
Freue mich über Feedback, danke


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Holy Sh*t, ich glaube ich werde ohnmächtig, meine Güte, unglaublich, ich drehe durch, ich werde verrückt.

Ich hatte zwar damit gerechnet, dass die Dorado gut aussieht an deinem Bike, aber das sie SO wahnsinnig geil aussieht, haut mich um.

Wirklich eines der schönsten Bikes, die ich jemals gesehen habe!!!!!

Wie passt die Dorado zur geometrie des Bikes? Wie fährt sich dein perfektes RM7 jetzt???

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2006)

Flo, ich denke mal fahren tut sichs gut - aber frag nicht wie es sich bremst...*g*


----------



## Bonzai1982 (16. Februar 2006)

****mandu...Alter Schwede.....
Mit der 66 war dein Bike schon ein Traum, jetzt ist es nur noch der helle Wahnsinn, absolute Oberklasse.
Da fehlen einem nur noch die Worte.
Glückwunsch Meth, zu diesem Hammerbike 


Alex


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Flo, ich denke mal fahren tut sichs gut - aber frag nicht wie es sich bremst...*g*




???
Ist die Gustav zu heftig für die Steifigkeitswerte der Dorado? Oder doch zu schwach?

Oder willst du damit sagen, dass wir beide einfach ein Händchen bei der Auswahl der Bremsen haben?


FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Februar 2006)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen! Hammer-sweeeetes Bike!!! Freut mich zu sehen, dass auch noch gute alte RM7 so nice gepimpt werden   Weiter so..

Vorallem die weiße Stahlfeder im Dämpfer ist der Hammer!! Wo gibts denn sowas zu kaufen? Wäre echt ne überlegung für mich  

later,


----------



## meth3434 (16. Februar 2006)

Dank einer gewissen Person hier im Forum (schau mal in Insane's sigantur...) habe ich derzeit leider keine vordderradbremse, also fährt sich das Bike auch nicht besonder , ausserdem zieht die hintere Luft, aber bald ist auch das gerichtet!

Sobald ich die Decals der Dorado und die MRP Rollen geändert hab, gibts nochmal ein kleines update.... 

Schön dass euch das Bike gefällt!

@mario: die feder ist handlackiert und das auch noch recht unprofessionell
, ich denke mit ner guten Sprühdose und ein bisschen geschick bekommt man das richtig gut hin!


----------



## T to the OBI (16. Februar 2006)

hi
will ja mein rmx verkaufen! Bild könnt ihr euch ja anguggn! Is etz aba mit 888 und 26'' hinten! Wollt ma wissen was ihr denkt was noch geht! Also wieviel ich bekomm! Freidenau Freer is von dieser Frage ausgeschlossen! Ok danke schonmal Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2006)

Das mit den Preisen für gebrauchte Bikes ist grundsätzlich schwer zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall würde ich bessere Bilder deines rmx machen, auch in der Ausstattung, in der du dann schlussendlich zu verkaufen denkst. Die Bilder sollten auch den Zustand des Bikes zeigen, wenn er im guten Zustand ist, hilft das sicher weiter.
Dann würde ich auch noch eine Auflistung der verbauten Parts machen.

Ich kann dir zumindest mal sagen, was ich in den letzten Monaten so bei Ebay beobachtet hatte. Da gab es beispielsweise das rmx wade simmons von Rob-J zu verkaufen, das ist für 2200 verkauft worden. Die Preise für den frame only beim rmx und bei ebay waren meist so knapp über 1000, ebenfalls für das 2004er wade simmons.

Was hattest du dir preislich vorgestellt?

FLO


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @mario: die feder ist handlackiert und das auch noch recht unprofessionell
> , ich denke mit ner guten Sprühdose und ein bisschen geschick bekommt man das richtig gut hin!



Hast du irgendwelche Probleme mit dem Lack, dass er abplatzt oder abgeht? Ich denke mir unter belastung der Feder, könnte sich das ganze doch lösen??

greets,


----------



## meth3434 (17. Februar 2006)

Ich habe den fehler gemacht die Feder nach dem lackieren der einen seite aus eine Platte zu legen und trocknen zu lassen um sie dann langsam weiterzudrehen und die restlichen Seiten zu lackieren! es wäre leichter gewesen die feder an einen dünnen faden zu hängen und dan drüber zu nebeln.

Es ist gar nicht so einfach die ganzen windungen und auch die Innenseite ordentlich zu lackieren! Die verbaute weisse Feder ist leider eine 500er und war nur ein experiment, ich muss mir noch eine 700er kaufen. Die werde ich allerdings auch sofort wieder weiss lackieren!

Generell ist das finish der weissen 500er echt gut, ich schicke dir bei interesse auch gern ein grosses Detailsfoto! oder noch besser: du hast nicht zufällig ne 700er für nen DHX 5.0 rumliegen und willst ne weisse 500er ? 

leider hat der flo recht, mehr als 1000 bekommt man leider selten für nen rmx frame auf ebay!


----------



## lamerson (17. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> also: das switch stealth is eben eine "einfache" lackierung, für manche liegt der Reiz eben in der Reduktion und nicht im Aufschrei...und wem das gefällt findet im Stealth sicherlich ein super Rad. Mein rad is auch Matt-schwarz und tu mir den gefallen (SlayerunLTD) und schaus dir in meiner Gallery an und dann nenn es langweilig....  Auch wenn das Canuck sicher nicht schreit ist es auf jeden fall DIE schönste Lackierung die Rocky je gemacht hat.
> 
> zu der Tape sache: klar, Hut ab vor der Leistung SOWAS mit Tape nachzugestalten! dann kann man mich 5 Tage in nen Keller sperren und mein Ergebnis sieht nicht mal halb so gut aus...
> 
> ...




amen


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Februar 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> amen



Wow. Beindruckender Beitrag. Warum sagst denn nichts zu den angesprochenen Punkten?


----------



## meth3434 (18. Februar 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> amen




Was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## demoscher (18. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich ist es soweit und die US dorado ist angekommen, hier die dazugehörigen Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lamerson (23. Februar 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> So endlich ist es soweit und die US dorado ist angekommen, hier die dazugehörigen Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schicke karre


----------



## h4ribo (23. Februar 2006)

hi,
mal ne eigentlich total blöde frage, dennoch recht interessant wie ich finde

wie putzt ihr euren fizik freek sattel und mit was ?
da er ja extrem schnell und nach jeder berührung eigentlich dreckig wird, 
jedenfalls bei mir


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (23. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mal ne eigentlich total blöde frage, dennoch recht interessant wie ich finde
> 
> wie putzt ihr euren fizik freek sattel und mit was ?
> ...





Das hat hier nix verloren, 0der?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (23. Februar 2006)

relativ nicht, nur da der thread eh einschlafen zu droth und wie gesagt nur eine nebenfrage am rande. ;P bei den meisten ja ein bestandteil ihres rmx *G*


----------



## iNSANE! (23. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> mal ne eigentlich total blöde frage



Komisch...irgendwie hab ich auch gar nix anderes erwartet...


----------



## soederbohm (23. Februar 2006)

OhMann, jetzt schau ich schon nicht oft hier rein, aber den Friedenau-Freer find sogar ich hohl


----------



## blaubaer (23. Februar 2006)

@friedenau noch so einen beitrag und ich meld bei einem mod  

*du nervst echt *


----------



## T to the OBI (26. Februar 2006)

so etz hab ich mal ne frage! kann ja sien das ich mich dumm anstelle! will aba nix kaputt machn! wollte mein rahmen auseinander nehmen kutzen und schmieren und so! Etz hab ich alle schrauben an den lagern aufgmacht und raus genommen, aba da rührt sich nix, d.h. da geht nix auseinander! Etz denk ich mal sollt ich als nächsten schritt diese bolzen raus nehmen( wie auf seite 5 zu bewundern) hoffe mal ihr wisst was ich mein! Aufjedenfall würd mich interessieren wie ich die raus bekomm! Hoffe mal mir kann jemand sowas wie ne anleitung zum auseinander nehmen posten! Wäre sehr nett! Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. Februar 2006)

Probier mal den link: http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=7
"RMX 2004" heißt die Datei

greetings,


----------



## T to the OBI (26. Februar 2006)

danke der tip is echt net! nur irgendwie spinnt mein pc und kann keine pdf dateien öffnen! also hats mir nich weiter geholfen! Naja trotzdem danke


----------



## h4ribo (26. Februar 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> danke der tip is echt net! nur irgendwie spinnt mein pc und kann keine pdf dateien öffnen! also hats mir nich weiter geholfen! Naja trotzdem danke




wie wärs mal mit nem acrobat reader update 
würde glaube ich das problem beheben


----------



## T to the OBI (26. Februar 2006)

jo genauso siehts aus! Hab ich etz auch und etz funktioniert es! Kenn mich da net so aus! Naja aufjedenfall wurde mir gesagt das jedes windows des automatisch drauf hat! und bei mir war net da! Naja etz gehts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (26. Februar 2006)

also das mit der rechtschreibung hier ist echt zum speien. muss man so schreiben, um ein bisschen hipper zu sein???
in dem fall kann ich nur sagen:" Tobi, alter chalo, bist wohl nablo im schero. chakker nicht so rum, sonst kur ich dich ab mit ner mofakette, wo die mofa noch dran hängt!"
alles klar? ;-)


----------



## iNSANE! (26. Februar 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> rechtschreibung


----------



## h4ribo (26. Februar 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> jo genauso siehts aus! Hab ich etz auch und etz funktioniert es! Kenn mich da net so aus! Naja aufjedenfall wurde mir gesagt das jedes windows des automatisch drauf hat! und bei mir war net da! Naja etz gehts!




stimmt schon die grundversion mit der kannste aber nix anfangen 
da die neuen pdf datei nicht mehr mit dem uhralt acrobat reader funktionieren

so aber wieder mal zurück zum thema rmx,
was für veränderungen nehmt ihr denn so an eurem rmx vor ??? in laufen der nächsten wochen/monate oder was habt ihr bereits geändert


----------



## lamerson (27. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hi ok danke
> hat sich denk ich dann erledigt
> da ich selber eden rmx 2.0 frame NEU+Garantie fÃ¼r 1800â¬ schon bekomme
> 
> dennoch schÃ¶nen freitag noch



jungs ich wollte mal wissen ob da was wahres dran ist, das man jedes rmx 2.0 fÃ¼r 1.800 euro neu + garantie bekommt


----------



## janos (27. Februar 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> jungs ich wollte mal wissen ob da was wahres dran ist, das man jedes rmx 2.0 für 1.800 euro neu + garantie bekommt



stimmt   (nur der rahmen halt)


mfg janos

ps: bei dem preis kann man echt schwach werden


----------



## meth3434 (27. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> uhralt




soviel zum thema rechtschreibung.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T to the OBI (27. Februar 2006)

slayer.... du vogel was willst du bitte von mir? Ich kann schreibn wie ich will! Wenn dus net checks is es net mei problem!


----------



## iNSANE! (27. Februar 2006)

Offtopic - Seltsamerweise habe ich das Gefuehl dass es wohl auch in der Rocky Community nicht mehr ganz so weit her ist mit der Geld/Intelligenz Schranke...so oder aehnlich hatte das der Numinisflo mal formuliert...

Topic - Ja die RMX Frames beginnen bei 1600â¬ - ein echter Kampfpreis.


----------



## numinisflo (27. Februar 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Offtopic - Seltsamerweise habe ich das Gefuehl dass es wohl auch in der Rocky Community nicht mehr ganz so weit her ist mit der Geld/Intelligenz Schranke...so oder aehnlich hatte das der Numinisflo mal formuliert...
> 
> Topic - Ja die RMX Frames beginnen bei 1600 - ein echter Kampfpreis.




Grausame, damals als utopisch anmutende Theorien über die Zukunft sind schneller zur Realität geworden, als man sich dies wünschen kann....

Zum Thema: Hoffentlich postet bald mal wieder jemand ein/sein RMX...

FLO


----------



## Homegrown (27. Februar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema: Hoffentlich postet bald mal wieder jemand ein/sein RMX...
> 
> FLO




Ja bald ist es bei mir soweit  

Ihr dürft gespannt sein...


----------



## T to the OBI (27. Februar 2006)

und von mir kommt bald n upgrade von meim rmx! N neues kann ich mir leider net leisten wobei ich gern des canuck hätte


----------



## demoscher (27. Februar 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bald ist es bei mir soweit
> 
> Ihr dürft gespannt sein...



ich bin gespannt


----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> jungs ich wollte mal wissen ob da was wahres dran ist, das man jedes rmx 2.0 für 1.800 euro neu + garantie bekommt



ja des kannst du mir ruhig glauben wenn ich es dir schon per pm schicke 

gibt einen händler im allgäu der macht die beste angebote deutschlands 
z.b. rmx 2.0 rahmen 1800 rmx 2.0 3300 usw.. halt in dem bereich einfach unschlagbar


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2006)

sorry tobi, wollte dich nicht anmaulen, aber ich schmunzel immer ein bisschen über die fehlenden buchstaben. ist schon klar, dass das mit absicht gemacht wird. ich mag es einfach "normal" lieber. das ist alles. und dass den anderen teil kaum jemand verstehen wird ist klar, ist ne schrottisprache hier aus der gegend. so ne mischung aus zigeunerisch und schaustellersprache. aber das gehört ja hier nicht rein. gebe aber gerne ein bisschen nachhilfe, weil die echt lustig ist! aber dann im community-thread, ok?!
und jetzt bitte wieder back to business und bilder posten!


----------



## lamerson (27. Februar 2006)

so,
meine kiste ist auseinandergebaut und steht zum verkauf bereit.
abgesehen davon finde ich den preis in meiner signatur gerechtfertigt,
da es sich um eins aus der special edition handelt und die kiste sehr wenig gefahren wurde und top zustand aufweist.

teile habe ich auch noch, als da wären 
1. schwarze diabolus kurbel 175 mm für 83' er bb-shell (@ Meth : der diabolus schriftzug ist wieder sichtbar), sprich für das RMX
2. 2005' er Marzocchi 66rc mit 170 mm federweg
3. schwarze atomlab aircorp hinterradnabe 150 mm breite 36 loch
4. schwarzer diabolus vorbau 30 mm länge mit oversided lenker klemmung



F-Freer kann sich ja gerne was anderes holen wenn es ihm nicht schmeckt, rmx 2.0 ist halt nicht rmx canuck 



aktuelle fotos


----------



## lamerson (27. Februar 2006)

noch mehr fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (27. Februar 2006)

Ach wie schoen ist das jetzt - traumhaft...


----------



## Homegrown (27. Februar 2006)

Da kann man echt schwach werden  

Nur der Preis....


----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann man echt schwach werden
> 
> Nur der Preis....



ja das canuk is schon echt heißes ding =)
aber ich finds rmx 2.0 auch geil  schlicht simpel, genial =)


warum willst du das gute stück überhaupt verkaufen , is ja schon sünde..


----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

so schnelle frage will mir morgen paar sachen fürs rmx kaufen.. da ich mir des einzeln zusammenkaufe.. wenn ich einen rmx rahmen ( 2.0) habe 180cm groß bin mit längeren armen.. welche vorbau bräuchte ich 50mm oder 30mm ????
oder sagt ihr jetzt muss man ausprobieren ^^
ja ich weiß ich hab das rmx noch nicht.. ich kauf mir aber bereits die teile dafür zusammen


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> so schnelle frage will mir morgen paar sachen fürs rmx kaufen.. da ich mir des einzeln zusammenkaufe.. wenn ich einen rmx rahmen ( 2.0) habe 180cm groß bin mit längeren armen.. welche vorbau bräuchte ich 50mm oder 30mm ????
> oder sagt ihr jetzt muss man ausprobieren ^^
> ja ich weiß ich hab das rmx noch nicht.. ich kauf mir aber bereits die teile dafür zusammen



Auf keinen Fall den 30mm. 50mm ist Ok. Du holst dir ein 18" RMX, oder??


----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Auf keinen Fall den 30mm. 50mm ist Ok. Du holst dir ein 18" RMX, oder??


ja 18" also is 50 ok und 30 cm zu kurz.. und 70 wieder zu lang ^^ ;P muss des halt wissen will morgen die bestellugn aufgeben


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Februar 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ja 18" also is 50 ok und 30 cm zu kurz.. und 70 wieder zu lang ^^ ;P muss des halt wissen will morgen die bestellugn aufgeben



30 ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz! 50 Genau mittendrin. 70 nicht unbedingt zu lang, wenn du auch bisschen uphill oder gerade Strecken in aussicht hast!? Aber für Freeride ist der 50er sicherlich Perfekt!!

Diabolus schätze ich mal!?


----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> 30 ist auf jeden Fall zu kurz! 50 Genau mittendrin. 70 nicht unbedingt zu lang, wenn du auch bisschen uphill oder gerade Strecken in aussicht hast!? Aber für Freeride ist der 50er sicherlich Perfekt!!
> 
> Diabolus schätze ich mal!?



ja 

so dann kommt noch ne hope m6 ti 200mm, ein vr mit weißer double track blau eloxierter hope pro II nabe und dt revolution speichen 
evolve dh lenker+sattelstange vllt reicht es noch für ne evolve dh kurbel wenn nicht muss ich sie später kaufen  
da ich nicht umbedingt 180 mehr bezahlen möchte


----------



## nuts (27. Februar 2006)

alles cool aber double track is der ultimative scheißdreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (27. Februar 2006)

nuts schrieb:
			
		

> alles cool aber double track is der ultimative scheißdreck



wieso die geschweiste version soll gut sein also ich hab die mavic ex 729cd und ich fahr nur bissle street leichten fr und hab bereits achten drinne also relativ unzufrieden mit dem teil....


----------



## el Lingo (27. Februar 2006)

das mit der stabilität kommt immer drauf an, wie gut aufgespeicht wurde. meine single-track, selber aufgespeicht, haben wirklich alles gehalten, dh, trial, street und was noch so kam. ich gebe dir gerne seine adresse, er hat mittlerweile ein paar bikeshops...


----------



## T to the OBI (1. März 2006)

hi wie war des rmx frame ab 1600??? wo denn? Dann kauf ich mia n neuen!


----------



## meth3434 (1. März 2006)

@t to the obi und noch ein paar andere: frag sowas doch lieber jemanden der es gepostet hat per pm! Wenn das jetzt noch 10 leute hier reinposten wirds erstens  langweilig und zweitens is es mit solchen angeboten bald vorbei wenn andere händler davon wind bekommen! Auch mein Dealer liest hier im forum die threads  und ich glaub nicht dass er besonders amused über solche offensichtlichen dumpingpreise ist, und das aus gutem grund...

is nicht böse gemeint und schon gar nicht gegen dich obi, das wollte ich echt schon lange mal schreiben ;-)!


----------



## T to the OBI (1. März 2006)

joa stimmt wohl! hast du recht! naja dann werd ich mir mal den jenigen raus suchen!


----------



## T to the OBI (2. März 2006)

hi jungs
muss euch leider schon wieder mit nem problem belästigen! Also hab ja vom freeridechecker die datei bekommen um zu sehen wie man den hinterbau auseinander baut! War auch kein problem! nur etz will ich die Kettenstrebe also den hinterbau am machen weil der zum lackierer muss! Wie bekomm ich das nun wieder hin? Is nämlich auf der zeichnung nicht ersichtlich! Is Bj.:04 falls es da unterschiede gibt! Danke schonmal! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (2. März 2006)

das sind immer die problem beim auseinander bauen, man bekommt es leicht auseinander aber schwer zusammen... da wünscht man sich in einigen momenten ein hardtail zu haben ^^


----------



## T to the OBI (2. März 2006)

nee ich bekomm es ja eben nicht auseinander! ^^ wobei ich dir recht geben muss! Gestern hab ich die schwinge und hebel poliert und wollts wieder zam bauen und des ging echt mal net grad leicht!


----------



## blaubaer (2. März 2006)

du musst diese schrauben auf beiden seiten lösen 






- danach kannst du die schwarzen deckel mit dem schlitz entfernen
- dann mit einem gummihammer und einem schmalen rohr den bolzen herausklopfen, aber immer mit gefühl


----------



## T to the OBI (2. März 2006)

klar mit gefühl! will ja mein baby net kaputt machn! Danke! Hilft mir echt weiter! Super!


----------



## Ale_Schmi (2. März 2006)

ich habe jetzt mal eine frage zu einen rm6!
welche rm hinterbauten passen überhaupt daran, also ich hab gehört, dass der rm7 hinterbau noch passen soll. aber wie sieht das mit den anderen hinterbauten aus...
nächste frage:
mit was für einem hauprahmen kann man den hauptrahmen des rm6 austauschen?

hört sich jetzt so an, als würde ich irgendwie einen ganzen rahmen austauschen, ist aber nicht so...


----------



## neikless (3. März 2006)

passt zum thema montageständer von park tool 90 funzt super auch mit 21 kg RMX


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch mein Dealer liest hier im forum die threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## T to the OBI (3. März 2006)

Blaubär nur noch eins! wieso hast du da ne schraube undich n plastikding???? also in dem schwarzen teil mit schlitz?


----------



## meth3434 (3. März 2006)

@neikless: danke dass du jede gelegenheit nutzt deinen traum auf zwei rädern hier zu präsentieren (das is ernstgemeint) ist jedesmal wieder schön dein bike zu sehen!
@ride unLtd: war ja auch so gedacht dass dus liest, ausserdem: so lange die monatliche abbuchung von Radsport Rösch auf meinen konto ist, sind wir doch alle freunde oder?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. März 2006)

na klar,

wir sitzen doch alle im gleichen Boot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> Blaubär nur noch eins! wieso hast du da ne schraube undich n plastikding???? also in dem schwarzen teil mit schlitz?



ich hatte auch son plastikstöpsel, nur für die montage  braucht mann 2 schrauben, um den bolzen gleichmässig auszurichten innendrinn und auch das ganze zusammen zu ziehen dass kein seitliches spiel herrscht 
bei den neuren modellen ist sind die schrauben schon original montiert


----------



## T to the OBI (3. März 2006)

das heisst also! ich kann es etz auseinander bauen muss mir aber um es wieder zusammen zu bauen eine schraube mit mutter besorgen und mit dieser schraube mit mutter das innenleben zusammen ziehen! Bzw. mit 2 schrauben! Naja! ich glaub ich lass es mal lieber jemanden machen der sowas schonmal gmacht hat! Trotzdem danke


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2006)

der bolzen ist innen mit einem gewinde versehen , also brauchst nur 2 passende schrauben


----------



## h4ribo (5. März 2006)

kommt man mit dem rmx überhaupt irgendeinen berg hoch ^^
ich weiß es ist ein extreme freeride rahmen zum runter "fahren".. denoch würde es mich interessieren, da beim stehen der dämpfer und die gabel ja sehr viel kraft abnehmen und man eigentlich so gut wie garnicht vorran kommen dürfte, ist das wirklich soo extreme ?
und nein ich will kein touren bike.. ^^ 
falls jemand auf die idee kommt...


----------



## meth3434 (5. März 2006)

willkommen auf meiner ignore liste fridenau-freer! 
du bist du der einzige und wohl berechtigste member auf dieser exklusiven auflistung von leuten die nur spamen und wahrscheinlich nie einen einzigen konstruktiven beitrag verfassen werden!

Dein maß an Inkompetenz ist nur noch von deinem laufenden roten vieh zu übertreffen! 

kauf dir ein CMP und schmeiss dich vom garagendach ins flat! Dann fleigst du mit deinem rad genauso tief wie mit deinem Geiste...


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2006)

...und da sprach Meth: Und was er sprach war die Wahrheit, nichts als die Wahrheit, die reine Wahrheit, so wahr im Gott helfe.

Dieser Friedenaumensch soll jetzt endlich ein Fahrrad kaufen und Ruhe geben, das hält ja langsam keiner mehr aus!


----------



## blaubaer (5. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> willkommen auf meiner ignore liste fridenau-freer!





			
				numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da sprach Meth: Und was er sprach war die Wahrheit, nichts als die Wahrheit, die reine Wahrheit, so wahr im Gott helfe.






der @Freer sitzt bei mir schonlange auf der IgnoreListe, der kommt vieleicht erst davon wieder weg wenn er sich wirklich ein RMX gekauft hat


----------



## Redking (5. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> kommt man mit dem rmx überhaupt irgendeinen berg hoch


 
Wenn du Trottel radfahren köntest würdest du nicht so einen Schrott von dir geben.
Klar kommst du mit dem RMX Berge hoch, habe ich gestern noch getestet.


----------



## Xexano (5. März 2006)

@ Redking...

Kommt nur drauf an, wie gut du trainiert bist. Nachdem ich auch deine Wadde gestern gesehen hatte, war mir schon alles klar! 

Aber immerhin bin ich auch damit bissl hochgekommen.  
Aber nur ein bissl....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. März 2006)

na die waden würde ich ja auch gerne mal sehen!


----------



## iNSANE! (6. März 2006)

Na gut, bin ja schon still!


----------



## el Lingo (6. März 2006)

ich dachte, du wolltest posen 
sind die etwa rasiert???


----------



## blaubaer (6. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Um mal nen bisschen OffTopic Rumzuposen, poste ich mal meine Wade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ist das alles an muckis ?  

nur weiter so mit offtopic und ein weiterer nimmt platz neben Freerer


----------



## nonamenic (6. März 2006)

Jetzt postet ihr schon Fotos von euren Körperteilen. Wird ja voll der Tuckenthread hier ;-)

Wenn schon, dann postet doch Bilder von euren Mädels. Da haben dann alle was von und es gibt mal wieder richtig viele Bewertungen. ;-)


----------



## lamerson (7. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @t to the obi und noch ein paar andere: frag sowas doch lieber jemanden der es gepostet hat per pm! Wenn das jetzt noch 10 leute hier reinposten wirds erstens  langweilig und zweitens is es mit solchen angeboten bald vorbei wenn andere händler davon wind bekommen! Auch mein Dealer liest hier im forum die threads  und ich glaub nicht dass er besonders amused über solche offensichtlichen dumpingpreise ist, und das aus gutem grund...





hoffentlich hat das bald ein ende, ist nämlich schon sehr armselig, das eine marke wie rocky mountain derartig verramscht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (7. März 2006)

alaska schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich hat das bald ein ende, ist nämlich schon sehr armselig, das eine marke wie rocky mountain derartig verramscht wird.



ja klar so schauts aus , es ist schon echt armselig ein rahmen aus alu für 1800 zu verkaufen.. so schauts aus.  
da ist die preispolitik schonmal realistischer als die traumpreise die sonst alle firmen u.a. auch rocky drauf haben
da so ein rahmen niemals 2700 wert ist ( herstellungskosten)

von daher is des schon sehr arm , einen rahmen für 1800 zu verkaufen  


*sakasmus lässt grüßen


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar so schauts aus , es ist schon echt armselig ein rahmen aus alu fÃ¼r 1800â¬ zu verkaufen.. so schauts aus.
> da ist die preispolitik schonmal realistischer als die traumpreise die sonst alle firmen u.a. auch rocky drauf haben
> da so ein rahmen niemals 2700â¬ wert ist ( herstellungskosten)
> 
> ...


Meinst du das ECHT ernst? ich kanns echt nicht glauben!
Oh Gott bist Du bloed   - bitte erloese uns. Du kannst echt GAR nix, hast NULL Ahnung von irgendwas - also bitte, zu unser aller Wohl, erspare uns deinen Misst!
Weist Du, ich koennte jetzt so viel dazu schreiben, aber es ist einfach so zwecklos.
Vll eines noch - auch wenn es Perlen vor die Saeue ist - Warst es nicht Du der neulich auf die Taiwanesischen Schweisser geschimpft hat (obwohl bspw das FLOW auch dort gemacht wird), und jetzt beschwerst Du Dich dass Handmade in Canada vll teurer ist???
(Ich finds cool zu wissen dass mein Frame von S.P. gemacht wurde (und mein alter von Ron)...)

Kauf Dir doch endlich nen Rocky, oder besser, wenns Dir zu teuer ist, hol Dir nen CMP (Meth's Vorschlag!) und NERVE andere Leute in irgendeinem anderem Forum anstatt nur ******** ueber ne Marke zu schreiben von der Du kein Ahnung hast und uns zu langweilen.

Und jetzt hab ich doch zu viel geschrieben...aber bei Dir bekomm ich einfach echt nen Blutrausch...


----------



## T to the OBI (7. März 2006)

da muss ich insane mal voll zustimmen! freer willst du dir nicht einfach n alutech(nix gegen alutech) holen? Dann kannst du denen ihren Thread voll mülln! Wär für uns alle das beste! Denn wenn du auf dem Rocky Treff erscheinst möcht ich nicht wissen, ob sich manche nicht mehr beherrschen können und du mit blauen flecken heim gehst! Mein ich jetzt nicht von mir aus! Aber ich kanns mir vorstellen! Abschließend! Jungs gewallt ist keine lösung!


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

sagt mal, bin ich der einzige, der die ironie in seinen worten erkennt? steht sogar unten was von sarkasmus, oder? also, wie hat er das jetzt wohl gemeint???
mal im ernst, ihr sollte mal einen gang runter schalten und ihn nicht dauernd nur anmaulen. er ist 17 und das ist jeder von euch auch mal gewesen. und er kommt aus berlin, da sind die leute etwas anders drauf als im süden deutschlands. vielleicht fehlt ihm auch das geld, aber das ist doch egal, jeder hat seine träume. ihr auch, vielleicht habt ihr nur von irgendwo her eine bessere finazielle ausstattung mit auf den weg bekommen...


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

Tut mir leid Slayer - aber ich glaube DU hast es nicht begriffen.
Desweiteren ist man auch mit 17 in der Lage zu denken.
Spedersen ist aus HH - na und? Da sind die Menschen auch anders als in Muenchen - na und?
Und zu guter letzt solltest Du mit Unterstellungen vorsichtig sein - denn zumindest hab ich das so gedeutet - aber ich arbeite SELBER. Mein Bike ist zu 0% Verdienst meiner Eltern.


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Spedersen ist aus HH - na und? Da sind die Menschen auch anders als in Muenchen - na und?



Kann nur zustimmen, so anders sind wir hier unten auch nicht. Und als in Berlin geborener und aufgewachsener Münchner möcht ich mal sagen, dass Freer schon ein ganz besonderes Exemplar ist. In Berlin sind weiß Gott nicht alle so!!!

Und ja, auch mein neues Slayer 100% selbst erarbeitet. Und das als Student!


----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

keine sorge, ich habe lediglich vielleicht gesagt, keine unterstellung. aber ich habe da eine menge ironie in seinem post gelesen und nicht jeder ist mit 17 gleich. einer so, einer so und in seinem post hat er schon ganz gut mitgedacht, muss ich zugeben. er hat zwar ein bisschen kritik an den listenpreisen für rahmen von rocky geübt, doch ist die unangemessen bei 2700,- für einen rahmen???
und in dem rahmen paßt sein kommentar zum preis von 1800,- zu seiner mit * versehenen Zeile.


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2006)

Aber wir wissen doch alle, dass sich ein Preis durch Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt und solang Leute soviel Geld für einen Rocky-Rahmen zahlen und die Produktion ausgelastet ist, warum sollte man mit dem Preis runtergehen?

Zudem vermittelt so ein Preis einen Hauch von Exklusivität. Wir sind doch alle stolz, ein Rocky zu fahren, oder? Auch wenn es keiner gern zugibt, das hat auch damit zu tun.


----------



## iNSANE! (7. März 2006)

Na wie dem auch sei, jetzt red ma hoffentlich bald wieder uebers RMX und rauchen so lange mal ne Friedenspfeife.

@ Soederbohm - Gut dass unser Arbeitgeber so fuerstlich zahlt - habe mein gesamtes letztes Jahresgehalt im SWITCH verbraten! LOL
Ausserdem geb ich Dir voll und ganz Recht! Dieser Nimbus kostet eben etwas - keine Frage. Aber diese Diskussion sollte dann im Community Talk gefuehrt werden - was ich aber stark befuerworten wuerde!


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2006)

Hm...also mein Slayer kostet mich nur 3 Monatsgehälter... 

Aber ich glaub, ich bin auch mehr im Büro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. März 2006)

klar kommt durch den preis ein gewisse exklusivität zustande, aber geht es darum? ich würde ein rocky auch dann fahren, wenn es günstiger wäre. es geht doch um den vielzitierten Ride, oder?
recht hast du, wenn du sagst, das ein preis durch angebot und nachfrage bestimmt wird, aber das sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob so ein preis dann auch tatsächlich gerechtfertigt ist. es besagt nur, dass leute bereit sind, diesen preis zu zahlen.
aber vielleicht sollte dieses in einen anderen thread verlegt werden?


----------



## h4ribo (7. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> klar kommt durch den preis ein gewisse exklusivität zustande, aber geht es darum? ich würde ein rocky auch dann fahren, wenn es günstiger wäre. es geht doch um den vielzitierten Ride, oder?
> recht hast du, wenn du sagst, das ein preis durch angebot und nachfrage bestimmt wird, aber das sagt noch nichts darüber aus, ob so ein preis dann auch tatsächlich gerechtfertigt ist. es besagt nur, dass leute bereit sind, diesen preis zu zahlen.
> aber vielleicht sollte dieses in einen anderen thread verlegt werden?




wegnins einer hat diese ironie verstanden,klar der preis ensteht halt aus nachfrage usw.. nur würde die nachfrage nicht noch weitersteigen wenn die preise tiefer währen ???
und  ich glaube auch wenn die preise um einiges tiefen gehen würden müsste man nicht an der qualität sparen udn auch ich hab mir mein slayer zu 100% alleine finanziert.. als schüler 
Ich glaube das viele leute bereit währen sich ein rocky bike zu kaufen wenn die preise nicht so hoch währen...Nur wiederum muss es ja auch was besonderes geben, etwas was nicht jeder hat, ansonsten währe es ja alltäglich und somit wohl für viele schonwieder langweilig oder ?
Und nur weil berlin bissle crazy ist  und auch mal apstrakte ideen bringt msus man nicht gleich meckern, wegnins slayer united hat mich verstanden  aber naja hier könnt selbst der gebildeste unter diesem namen was schreiben und trotzdem würde irgendeiner ankommen und rummeckern nur weils freerider war obwohl vltl auch öfters mal ne logig dahintersteck

aber ich glaube wir sollten wieder zum eigentlichen thema zurückkehren.. auch wenn dieses langsam einschläft...  

Love the ride ! and **** of the rest !

nimms gelassen, nimms wie ein berliner     

ps: ihr seit schon lustiges völkchen *nicht böse gemeint


----------



## h4ribo (7. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Kauf Dir doch endlich nen Rocky, oder besser, wenns Dir zu teuer ist, hol Dir nen CMP (Meth's Vorschlag!) und NERVE andere Leute in irgendeinem anderem Forum anstatt nur ******** ueber ne Marke zu schreiben von der Du kein Ahnung hast und uns zu langweilen.
> 
> :



bin nur seit 3 jahren rocky fahrer


----------



## TurboLenzen (7. März 2006)

..der Winter ist einfach viel zu lange!! Wird Zeit, dass ihr wieder auf eure Kisten kommt! Kannst ja selber kaum noch aushalten.. Wobei wir hier unten im tiefsten Süden es wirklich nicht einfach haben was das Wetter angeht im Vergleich zu anderen Gegenden. Aber auf was für Ideen ihr alle kommt und mit was für Sachen ihr euch beschäftigt ist ja faszinierend!! Wittmen wir uns lieber wieder den wahren Spirit um den es hier geht und die Leidenschaft die wir alle teilen!!  !!! R O C K Y !!!

Sobald meine neuen Schätzchen vorzeige bereit sind werde ich sie euch gerne hier präsentieren! Ihr könnt euch also freuen..

In diesem Sinne.. Rocky überalles, bis dann, peace out..

So long,


----------



## lamerson (8. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ja klar so schauts aus , es ist schon echt armselig ein rahmen aus alu für 1800 zu verkaufen.. so schauts aus.
> da ist die preispolitik schonmal realistischer als die traumpreise die sonst alle firmen u.a. auch rocky drauf haben
> da so ein rahmen niemals 2700 wert ist ( herstellungskosten)
> 
> ...



zuviel von der grünen matte geraucht


----------



## meth3434 (8. März 2006)

jaja so ist das wenn einem langweilig ist....

Der Thread ist wirklich gerade auf dem falschen weg und ich habe sicher mit meinen Ãusserungen gegen Fridenau auch dazu beigetragen, aber:

WorÃ¼ber sich hier manche so auslassen ist echt nicht zu ertragen! Klar kann man in einem Forum seine Meinung posten und sie mit anderen teilen, aber ich finde man sollte immer darauf achten  dass man etwas konstruktives sagt und dieses ziel verfehlen diverse personen mit einer belastenden nachhaltigkeit!

Ob der Fridenau jetzt 17 ist oder 25 is doch vÃ¶llig egal, seine postings sind ohne inhalt und meist schlechtweg falsch! Warum man einen "Rahmen aus Alu" (woraus denn sonst ) fÃ¼r 1800â¬ verkauft? Tja wer sich sowas fragt ist wirklich am falschen Platz! Das ist eben ein teures und exklusives Hobby und ob hier einer sich sein Bike selbst erarbeitet oder von Mami und Papi finanziert hat, ist mir doch egal ! 


Jetzt mal ein echt ernstgemeinter tipp an dich:
Wenn ein Rocky eine so grosse finanzielle Belastung fÃ¼r dich darstellt, dann kauf dir doch wirklich lieber einen Rahmen der 1300-1500â¬ kostet und steck das Geld in bessere Komponenten, leg etwas auf die Seite oder kauf dir einen guten Helm (oder steck es in einen Deutschkurs!)! Ein Rad ist ein einziges Verschleissteil, denk doch auch mal daran dass mal etwas kaputt geht und was machst du dann? schon mal drÃ¼ber nachgedacht dass du bei nem gebrauchten Rahmen keinen Garantieanspruch hast? Es wird bald FrÃ¼hling und bis dahin willst du doch sicher auch fahren. Schau doch echt mal bei Alutech, Proceed, Kona etc. nach einem gÃ¼nstigeren  Rahmen, aber bitte LASS UNS IN ZUKUNFT MIT DEINEN FRAGEN IN R U H E !!!

Das Wort heisst Sarkasmus und glaub mir du hast keine Ahnung wie man das zum Ausdruck bringt!


----------



## neikless (8. März 2006)

hi leute,
habe heute neue feder für mein rmx bekommen DHX 5.0
(550-2.9) ist gut 1 cm länger als meine alte (400-2.8)
((habe irgendwie keine in 550-2.8 bekommen))
habe sie eingebaut und funzt einwandfrei oder hat da
jemand bedenken ?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. März 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,
> habe heute neue feder für mein rmx bekommen DHX 5.0
> (550-2.9) ist gut 1 cm länger als meine alte (400-2.8)
> ((habe irgendwie keine in 550-2.8 bekommen))
> ...



Solange es nicht umgekehrt ist.
Ist das eine aus Titan? Wenn ja was für eine Marke und wie hoch war der Preis??


G.


----------



## neikless (8. März 2006)

ja titan ! hier noch ein bild noch jemand ne meinung dazu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (8. März 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> ja titan ! hier noch ein bild noch jemand ne meinung dazu ?


wie teuer war das hübsche teil denn ? spürst du einen unterschied zur alten ?


----------



## neikless (8. März 2006)

bitte einfach nur meine frage beantworten versuche gerade den thread wieder in eine sinnvollere richtung zu lenken dein beitrag beantwortet in keinster weise die fragestellung ....


----------



## meth3434 (8. März 2006)

Nein das ist definitv kein problem! solange der hub gleich ist wie bei der alten, is alles klar! dreh doch mal die druckstufe komplett raus und mach die bottom out kammer leer und versuch den dämpfer mit druck von oben möglichst weit einzufedern, wenn nix ansteht sehe ich kein problem!
Sieht sehr schick aus das titan und macht dein bike nur noch edler!


----------



## Xexano (8. März 2006)

@Neikless: Echt leckere Titan-Feder hast du da. Sie sieht im Vergleich zu der anderen, normalen Fox-Feder auch schon mächtiger aus.  
Wie federt sich die Titan-Feder?

Nochwas zu dem Thema Friednau: Naja, ich glaube net, dass ich ihn beim Rocky-Treff verdreschen würde o.ä., wie einige hier mit dem Gedanken spielen.  Ein wenig Anstand sollte es schon geben. 

Aber mein Anstand bleibt auch nur so lange, wie mein Gegenüber auch freundlich ist. Okay?  Und bis jetzt hat unserer Friednau eigentlich nichts böses gesagt, sondern nur ein paar (vielleicht sinnlose) Fragen gestellt.

Zum Thema Rocky: Das RMX war aus mehreren Gründen mein Traum, hier 3 Gründe davon: 1.) Die Geo/Form des RMX war für mich im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes ein TRAUM! 2.) Sagen wir mal: Die Exklusivität hat mich auch angemacht.  3.) Ich wollte ein Freeride-Bike, eins, womit man ein Traum-Freeride haben kann. 

Okay, der Preis hat mich schon abgeschreckt damals... aber nachdem Rocky ihre Preise einen Tick nach unten korrigiert hatten, war es für mich akzeptabel.

@freeride_checker: Du hast vollkommen Recht! Mich kotzt der Winter auch schon an: REGEN, SCHNEE, SCHNEEMATSCH, KÄLTE... ICH WILL FRÜHLING HABEN und tranieren... 

Ich denke immer: Ich muss mal raus, tranieren.. dann schaue ich raus und sehe den Regen... dann denke ich: *mmh, schön warm hier drin*


----------



## blaubaer (8. März 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> oder hat da
> jemand bedenken ?



ich irgendwie schon !! hatte dieses thema auch mit meinem händler letztens, die länge ( 2.8 ) darf nicht kürzer, das war logisch aber auch nicht länger sein, sagte er ?? obwohl dies mir nicht ganz logisch vorkam ??? 
aber eine anfrage bei einem Dämfervertrieb könnte sicher auch ganze klarheit schaffen 


mich würd noch eins interessieren bei der Titanfeder, der gewichtsunterschied, was spart mann da zur normalen stahlfeder und kosten und hersteller


----------



## neikless (8. März 2006)

die ist von fox gewicht ist nahezu gleich da etwas länger
gleiche länge gewichtsersparnis ca. 100 g (geschätzt)
wegen der länge werde ich wohl warten und testen
was soll schon passieren ? freue mich natürlich über weitere meinungen und tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (8. März 2006)

Hallo Neikless,

die Angabe 2,9" bezieht sich auf den Gesamthub, den die Feder bietet, also bevor die einzelnen Windungen "aneinanderstoßen". Dein Dämpfer hat 2,75" Hub (70mm), also geht die Feder bei einem angenommenen kompletten Durchschlagen des Dämpfers nicht auf Block (was in den meisten Fällen zu unschöner Verformung des Federtellers führt). Solange also der Hub der Feder gleich oder etwas größer ist als der Hub des Dämpfers, wird das funktionieren. Und die etwa 1 cm längere Einbaulänge der Feder ist auch kein Problem, solange man die Feder nicht schon vorkomprimiert einbauen muss. Aber da bietet der DHX ja ausreichend Platz.

Grüße nach Kronberg (und ja, ich warte immer noch  )

bike-it-easy


----------



## neikless (9. März 2006)

danke ...easy
Hub:
2.8 = 7,112 cm
2.9 = 7,366 cm
~ 0,254 cm unterschied

also der 1/4 cm unterschied ist dann wohl wirklich zu vernachlässigen

einbau problemlos noch paar cm platz siehe bild oben
wie weit sollte ich die feder spannen habe den federspannteller
auf kontakt und dann noch ein paar wenige gewindegänge gespannt ...

gruß in den taunus & die welt


----------



## LB Jörg (9. März 2006)

Bisher (vor DHX Zeiten) waren es bei Fox Dämpfer immer max. 2 Umdrehungen.
Steht aber in dem Fox Heftlein drinn das bei jedem Rahmen dabei ist.


G.


----------



## el Lingo (9. März 2006)

habt ihr das rm7 im bikemarkt schon gesehen? das ist mal ein richtig schönes ding!!! mit 26" hinten wäre es perfekt...


----------



## dhmoschen (10. März 2006)

> mich würd noch eins interessieren bei der Titanfeder, der gewichtsunterschied, was spart mann da zur normalen stahlfeder und kosten und hersteller



Hersteller müßte RCS sein, da diese die Titanfedern für Fox,Manitou etc. herstellen.


----------



## h4ribo (13. März 2006)

so eurer stundenlanges ausharen, eure vielen verzweiflungen, eure wutausbrüche mir gegenüber haben ein ende 
ne ich lösch mich nicht 
Ab ca donnerstag bin ich stolzer rmx besitzer


thx t to the...


----------



## neikless (13. März 2006)

oh herr gott ich danke dir !!! (hoffentlich nicht zu früh gefreut)

Friedenau-freer und an alle Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! welches denn ? poste dann bitte mal bilder ... vielleicht das ??? siehe bild unten 
hoffe jetzt wird einiges besser


----------



## el Lingo (13. März 2006)

friedel, ich gratulier dir!


----------



## T to the OBI (13. März 2006)

ja jungs ich werde euch erlösen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T to the OBI (13. März 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (13. März 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> oh herr gott ich danke dir !!! (hoffentlich nicht zu früh gefreut)
> 
> Friedenau-freer und an alle Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! welches denn ? poste dann bitte mal bilder ... vielleicht das ??? siehe bild unten
> hoffe jetzt wird einiges besser




ne erstmal geld überweisen und so nächste woche hab ich dann ob's rahmen
ist ein Rmx 04er in schwarz wie gewohnt halt...
muss ihn mir dann nur noch aufbaun, da fehlt mir noch fast die hälfte aber dies wird jetzt ja das geringste problem sein
1 frage zum rahmen welche dämpferfeder würdet ihr mir empfehlen
450,550,600 ? mit komplett klamotten wiege ich gerademal max 80


----------



## meth3434 (13. März 2006)

H A L L E L U J A 

t to the obi du bist mein held 


fridi: auch dir alles gute mit dem bike, aber tu uns allen einen gefallen (und das meine ich komplett ernst) frag uns nicht jedes details des bikes,ok? manche fragen lösen sich selbst mit etwas nachdenken und zur not hilft dir auch gern ein  Händler! 

Wenn du 80kg wiegst würde ich nicht unter 600 gehen is aber eigentlich ne geschmackssache...


----------



## h4ribo (13. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> H A L L E L U J A
> 
> t to the obi du bist mein held
> 
> ...




ja ne is klar  hab eh erstmal keine kohle für wat anderes, noch schnell arbeiten und dann klappt das alles


----------



## T to the OBI (13. März 2006)

joa kein problem! hab ich doch gerne getan! kann ja eh erstmal net fahren!


----------



## meth3434 (14. März 2006)

@t to the obi: das hast du wahrscheinlich schon mal hier beantwortet, wenn ich aber trotzdem fragen dürfte: was wird denn der nachfolger fürs RMX?


----------



## blaubaer (14. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> 1 frage zum rahmen welche dämpferfeder würdet ihr mir empfehlen
> 450,550,600 ? mit komplett klamotten wiege ich gerademal max 80





			
				meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du 80kg wiegst würde ich nicht unter 600 gehen is aber eigentlich ne geschmackssache...



ich fahr bei meinem eine 500er, bin mit komplett kampfausrüstung sicher um die 90kg, original war eine 600er verbaut, mit dieser ich aber nie den maximalen federweg rausholte


----------



## neikless (14. März 2006)

ich 73Kg (nackt) >>> 550lbs. härter denke ich nur sinnvoll wenn schwerer oder
man wirklich nur harte sachen macht wie der mario zb. aber manche stehe ja auf hart !


----------



## h4ribo (14. März 2006)

ok ich wiege gerade mal 68kg.. aber auf die 5kg  muss ich einfach mehr trainieren ^^
t to the obi, stimmt welchen nachfolger nach dem rmx ? wieder ein rmx oder switch oder vllt was ganz anderes z.b. ein devinci wilson/ollie ?


----------



## T to the OBI (14. März 2006)

wenn ich wieder fit bin kommt n Nox Startrack! *sabba* ja verabscheut mich! Und ja ich bekenne mcih, ich werde wohl der Marke mit dem ahornblatt untreu werden! Wobei wenn es sich ergibt nimm ich auch wieder n RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (14. März 2006)

Na, ich denke mal 'Freie Bike Wahl fuer Freie Buerger / Rider' - verstossen wird dich wohl keiner deswegen. Andere Muetter haben ja auch huebsche Toechter - und die Versuchung spuert man doch immer wieder an jeder Ecke.
Was mich aber mehr interessiert - wie kommst du aufs Startrack, das ist ja nen Waschechter Racing Abfahrtsdownhiller. 
Und aus welchen Gruenden magst Du das RMX nicht mehr? 
Irgendwelche unzufriedenheiten?


----------



## T to the OBI (14. März 2006)

so jungs muss euch enttäuschen! Freer bekommt doch kein RMX zumindest net meins! Da is was dawischen gekommen! Naja! Kann man nix machn ne! Sorry!


----------



## iNSANE! (14. März 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs muss euch enttäuschen! Freer bekommt doch kein RMX zumindest net meins! Da is was dawischen gekommen! Naja! Kann man nix machn ne! Sorry!



Typischer Fall von zu frueh gefreut - damit haben sich ja dann meine Fragen auch selbst geklaert.


----------



## T to the OBI (14. März 2006)

nee bin garnet unzufrieden damit! Aba ich will n Racer! Hat halt mehr bock auf racen im moment! Aba des steht eh alles noch in den sternen! von daher! Wir werden sehen!


----------



## h4ribo (14. März 2006)

T to the OBI schrieb:
			
		

> so jungs muss euch enttäuschen! Freer bekommt doch kein RMX zumindest net meins! Da is was dawischen gekommen! Naja! Kann man nix machn ne! Sorry!



ach mensch wissen die ja mehr als ich 
ne aber wer per vorkasse machen will mit vertrag und wo der vertrag dann per word datei geschrieben ist ohne handschriftliche unterschrift lediglich in buchstaben aufn pc von einem minderjährigen ^^, wo dann noch die mutter ein überreden will zur vorkasse usw und man kein vertrag abschließen wil das die wahre ok ist  brauchste dich nicht wundern wenn ich dann sage per nachname mit bestätigung das der rahmen ok ist.. denn wir reden hier nicht von 20 ^^

naja du bist ja gerade am grübeln, ich hab dir ein angebot gemacht wir werden schaun, enttäusch die member hier nicht.. ^^ sie drücken uns die daumen das es klabt, damit sie ihre "ruhe" haben *G*


----------



## el Lingo (14. März 2006)

oh oh, da gibt´s wohl probleme! ich mache euch mal einen vorschlag: 50% des kaufpreises als anzahlung, dann den rahmen zusenden, prüfen und wenn alles ok ist, gibt es den rest des geldes. das wäre doch ein kompromiss. so gehen beide prinzipiell das gleiche risiko ein. das ein kaufvertrag unterschrieben sein muss ist wohl klar, sonst ist er nicht gültig nach §433 HGB. Es sei denn ihr seid beide eingetragene kaufleute, was aber nicht der fall ist. den kann man per post im voraus senden. somit habt ihr auch beide einen gesetzlichen anspruch auf zahlung bzw die ware und könntet im ernstfall diesen auch per gericht geltend machen. wenn´s hilft, spiele ich auch gerne eine vermittlerrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (14. März 2006)

SlayerUnldt schrieb:
			
		

> oh oh, da gibtÂ´s wohl probleme! ich mache euch mal einen vorschlag: 50% des kaufpreises als anzahlung, dann den rahmen zusenden, prÃ¼fen und wenn alles ok ist, gibt es den rest des geldes. das wÃ¤re doch ein kompromiss. so gehen beide prinzipiell das gleiche risiko ein. das ein kaufvertrag unterschrieben sein muss ist wohl klar, sonst ist er nicht gÃ¼ltig nach Â§433 HGB. Es sei denn ihr seid beide eingetragene kaufleute, was aber nicht der fall ist. den kann man per post im voraus senden. somit habt ihr auch beide einen gesetzlichen anspruch auf zahlung bzw die ware und kÃ¶nntet im ernstfall diesen auch per gericht geltend machen. wennÂ´s hilft, spiele ich auch gerne eine vermittlerrolle.




Sry leute aber t to the obi isn witz
erstmal sein "vertrag" ohne unterschrift.. per word geschrieben und er ist minderjÃ¤hrig. 2. verhÃ¤rtete sich der verdacht bei vorkasse auf betrug, wil ich nicht weitereingehen habe es aber mein cousin (der is rechtsanwalt) gezeigt, sry der harten vorwÃ¼rfe aber da gab es schon starke zweifel 3. er lehnte per nachname ab dauert ihm alles zu lange 4. Vertraglich wollte er nicht bestÃ¤tige das der rahmen ok ist 5. redete er sich dabei immer wieder mit neuen grÃ¼ndne raus, erzÃ¤hlte die grÃ¶Ãten geschichten, wusstet ihr das man als minderjÃ¤hriger einen kredit bekommt ,weil man jemanden bei der bank kennt  also ich nicht ^^. Und wenn man schon nicht absichern will das der rhamen ok ist, ist das schon sehr fragwÃ¼rdig.Die mutter will einen weiÃ machen, da er ja in 2 monaten schon 18 wird kann er doch sowas bereits unterschreiben,und ihr sohn macht solche vertrÃ¤ge immer.dann wollt sie "uns" noch ein schlechtes gewissen einrede indirekt und uns zur vorkasse Ã¼berreden, der vertrag sei doch ebenfalls rechtlich gesehen richtig   Naja jetzt hat er angeblichen einen kumpel den er den rahmen verkauft hat.. aber ihr mÃ¼sstet den "vertrag" sehen :

mit diesem schreiben verpflichte ich mich die Ware (Rocky Mountain RMX Rahmen, grÃ¶Ãe M, in schwarz) nach Geld Eingang los zu schicken. Der Geld Betrag betrÃ¤gt 850â¬. Der Rahmen wird direkt nach Geld eingang per Versichertem Versand an die Obenstehende Adresse geschickt. Eine Kopie meines AusweiÃes ist beigefÃ¼gt.

erstmal die rechtschreibfehler ^^, dann die absicherung das der rahmen ok ist  die handschriftliche unterschrift fehlt vom erziehungsbgerichtigten sowie von ihm


so will euch net zumÃ¼llen, obwohl ich des gerade schon wieder tu
so sag ich mal gn8 all


----------



## cam zink (14. März 2006)

Hi 
ich bekomm jetzt hoffentlich auch bald mein 04er rmx WS. 
was hat das hinten für ne einbaubreite für die nabe? das müssten doch noch 135mm sein oder?? sry das ich hier dämliche fragen stell aber musste sein.

zu dem vertrag da über mir..lustige sache =)


----------



## el Lingo (14. März 2006)

also den zustand des rahmens muss er schon erklären, egal wie er ist. das muss geklärt werden. doch das mit dem betrug sollte man nicht gleich vorwerfen, egal, welchen gedanken man dabei bekommen kann. 
mit dem vertrag hast du recht, solange er noch 17 ist, egal wie viele tage es noch sind, muss die unterschrift eines erziehungsberechtigten darunter, da er nur bednigt geschäftsfähig ist. ein auf seiner unterschrift basierender kaufvertrag wäre somit nichtig. 
würde mich ja freuen, wenn ihr euch doch noch einigen könnt. doch sollte dafür schon alles geklärt sein. und die idee mit 50-50 ist doch gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## T to the OBI (14. März 2006)

135mm jo! die andere sache! Ehh also fangen wir mal an! finds zwar in diesen thread blöd! Aba wenn du mich hier schon dumm von der seite anmachen willst dann sag ich wenigstens was dazu! Erstmal die Rechtschreibfehler! Also Ware ohne H ok! Nur so n tip! Aba des ist mal die geringste sache! Ich hab dir auch keinen Vertrag geschrieben, sondern lediglich n schreiben damit du dich net so einscheisst was du und deine mutter aber immer noch tun! Naja! Also N-force oder forcer kp hat mir auch so ein schreiben zukommen lassen! Ohne unterschrift! mein gott wein nicht rum! War wie gesagt kein Vertrag! Als nächstes hat meine mom nicht deine angerufen um sie zu überreden sondern um desweiteren einfach etwas vertrauen zu schaffen! Am besten war ja ehh deine sarkasmusaktion aba gut! Als nächstes kommt hinzu das ich nie behauptet hab das ich n kredit bekomm du depp ich hab nur gesagt das ich mit n kumpel red der bei der bank arbeitet! echt lesen dann schreiben ok! Aufjedenfall ist es mir scheiss egal weil ich niemanden kenne der wenn er vorallem per nachname verschickt n ,,vertrag'' abschließt! Naja hab ich dir ja schon mehrmals gesagt! Genauso wenig kenn ich leute die Zustimmen und GARANTIEREN das ein Rahmen keine Risse oder Dellen hat! Ich hab dir gesagt ich kann schreiben das nach meinen kenntnissen keine risse vorhanden sind! und so ist es ja auch! Aber ich versichere dir net was was ich nicht weiss! Aba du musst ja die dinge wieder verdrehen! Naja is mir ja etz ach eig. egal! denn ich wollt eigentlich net das sowas hier kommt! Weil des geschäft geplatzt ist! Aba wenn du meinst das das ins Forum bringen musst und behaupten musst, das man das gefühl hat das ich Betrüge dann muss ich mich leider dazu äussern! auch wenn des warscheinlich vielen mich eingeschlossen hier nicht recht ist! Es kann jeder der was von mir kaufen will sich das zeug anschauen wen er vorbei kommt! Hab ich kein problem damit! Aba ich werd dir keinen Vertrag schreiben! Naja! Mr Misstrauisch! Wir wissen ja wie du bist! Zumindest einigermassen! Und ich kann immer noch zum schluss nur sagen, dass ich hoff das du noch n RMX bekommst! Nicht wegen den leuten hier, sondern weil du ja unbedingt eins willst! Also cheers! Nix für ungut wegen diesem post, aba man wird sich ja verteidigen dürfen ne!


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2006)

cam zink schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich bekomm jetzt hoffentlich auch bald mein 04er rmx WS.
> was hat das hinten für ne einbaubreite für die nabe? das müssten doch noch 135mm sein oder?? sry das ich hier dämliche fragen stell aber musste sein.
> 
> zu dem vertrag da über mir..lustige sache =)



..stimmt! Das 04er RMX hatte noch 135mm Einbaubreite, also Standart.
Viel Spaß mit dem Frame, wenn du ihn bekommst!!

cya,


----------



## h4ribo (14. März 2006)

cam zink schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> ich bekomm jetzt hoffentlich auch bald mein 04er rmx WS.
> was hat das hinten für ne einbaubreite für die nabe? das müssten doch noch 135mm sein oder?? sry das ich hier dämliche fragen stell aber musste sein.
> 
> zu dem vertrag da über mir..lustige sache =)




danke


----------



## iNSANE! (15. März 2006)

Jungs - Im ernst - ich will nicht rumflamen, aber tragt doch eure Differenzen nicht oeffentlich im RMX Forum aus. Sowas laesst sich doch auch ueber Emails etc. klaeren.


----------



## meth3434 (15. März 2006)

PENG!

Das war der Sound den mein Gehirn von sich gegeben hat als es diesen verbalen Ausfluss von Freer verarbeiten musste

Hast du sie eigentlich noch alle hier jemanden wegen RECHTSCHREIBUNG anzumachen? Du wohnst wohl zu nahe an Tschernobyl! 

Kauf dir ein Dreirad und geh in den Kindergarten zum Bauklötze-schmeissen! Was interessieren mich denn deine privaten Querelen deiner nicht enden wollenden Pubertät? 

Ich stimme jetzt hier auch in den Schimpf-Kanon mit ein, aber sowas wie du lässt einem keine andere Wahl! 

Bitte wieder Bilder, fragen, diskussionen zum Thema RMX!

ja alle jahrgänge unter 2005 haben 135mm hinterbauten...


----------



## el Lingo (15. März 2006)

ich denke, hier sollte einige sich mal über ihren ton und ihre art, mit anderen leuten zu sprechen, gedanken machen


----------



## Reaper84 (15. März 2006)

bis vor kruzem hab ich immer wieder gerne ins Rocky Mountain forum hier geschaut, da man Infos bekommen hat, die im ganzen internet nicht zu finden waren. doch leider hat es sich auch hier so entwickelt: je weiter es in den DDD-Bereich (hier RMX) geht, desto mehr wird das forum zugemüllt. zudem muss man sich echt an den kopf greifen. hier werden themen zwischen zwei personen aufgegriffen... da käme ich im leben net drauf hier sowas reinzuschreiben, von wegen betrug. sowas klärt man doch privat, Kinder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (15. März 2006)

so und einfach mal zurück zum thema:
Hat den schon jemand entdeckt?








Das Rot sieht auf den Bildern sehr komisch aus, dürfte aber an der Kamera liegen! 
Wäre doch super wenn sich das einer von usn unter den Nagel reissen würde, dann hätte man hier ein drittes Canuck vertreten ! schade dass ich 18" bräuchte und sehr zufrieden mit meinem bike bin!


----------



## h4ribo (15. März 2006)

naja manche möges es ja eine nummer kleiner als rahmen.
wobei wenn man wischili direkt fragt bekommt man die sachen billiger als wenn sie in ebay versteigert werden 
stimmt schon die farbe sieht etwas merkwürdig aus, was wie du bereits gesagt hat wohl kamera bedingt ist
ist trotzdem ein geiles teil ohne frage


----------



## s.d (15. März 2006)

Ja der wischili wird bei ebay auf jeden Fall mehr bekommen als wenn er ihn im Laden verkauft hätte


----------



## numinisflo (16. März 2006)

Da bin ich mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum und was muss ich jetzt hier im "RMX"-Thread seitenweise gegenseitige Vorwürfe bezüglich des Gebrauchtkaufs eines RMX lesen? Dieses persönliche Gestreite gehört DEFINITIV NICHT hier in das öffentliche Forum. Wenn ihr nicht in der Lage seit, den Verkauf bzw. Kauf zu vollziehen und eure Eltern da auch nicht befähigt sind, tut es mir leid. Man kann ja hier um Hilfe fragen und Antworten per pm anfordern, aber nicht so! Ich war auch mal vor sehr langer Zeit 17, aber habe mich trotzdem bemüht, etwas erwachsen zu sein. Dies kann ich euch auch raten! 
Entschuldigung, aber der Thread hier macht wirklich keinen Spaß mehr und ich glaube, da nicht nur für mich zu sprechen! Also bitte in Zukunft einfach mal etwas nachdenken vor dem posten, um den Rocky Mountain und Race Face Bereich des Forums auf einem gewissen Niveau zu halten und nicht weiter so verkommen zu lassen, wie es hier leider schon geschehen ist.

*BACK TO TOPIC

*@meth: Ja, so ein weiteres canuck würde sich hier wohl schon sehr gut machen...., mir gefällt das ja auch ganz gut
Ich habe mir auch gerade mal den Namen des Höchstbietenden angeschaut...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Arsen (16. März 2006)

Reaper84 schrieb:
			
		

> bis vor kruzem hab ich immer wieder gerne ins Rocky Mountain forum hier geschaut, da man Infos bekommen hat, die im ganzen internet nicht zu finden waren. doch leider hat es sich auch hier so entwickelt: je weiter es in den DDD-Bereich (hier RMX) geht, desto mehr wird das forum zugemüllt. zudem muss man sich echt an den kopf greifen. hier werden themen zwischen zwei personen aufgegriffen... da käme ich im leben net drauf hier sowas reinzuschreiben, von wegen betrug. sowas klärt man doch privat, Kinder!!!




Dem muss ich einfach zustimmen, 
ich schau gerne in das Rocky Mountain Forum auch wenn ich kein stolzer Rocky Besitzer bin, 
aber das ist wirklich wie im Kindergarten !!

Manche Mitglieder sollten dieses hier beachten:






dann bleibt es auch beim Thema!!
Gruss Arsen


----------



## s.d (17. März 2006)

Also Leute ich bin auch noch nicht so lange 17 und schaffe es auch das  RM Forum nicht mit solchen Beiträgen zuzumüllen. Wenn du viele Fragen hast ist das kein Problem man kann nicht alles wissen, aber alle hier im Forum an euren Verkaufsproblemen teilhaben zu lassen muss nicht sein es gehört einfach nicht hier her. Also versucht euch doch ein bisschen anzupassen. Ich hoffe für euch das es doch noch was wird.


----------



## Xexano (20. März 2006)

Hey Girlz and Boyz,

ich möchte jetzt im allgemeinen gerne ein paar mehr Infos zum RMX sammeln. 
Ich habe mir nämlich überlegt, eine "Collage" zum Thema "RMX - Eine Leidenschaft" zusammenzustellen. Dazu brauche ich eure tatkräftige Unterstützung, sonst wird nichts draus. Und nein, ich mache die Collage NICHT aus "schulischen Zwecke" o. sonstdergleichen, sondern einfach, um die Community hier bissl zu promoten. 

Also, was ich bräuchte:

Wann gab es den allerersten RMX (nein, nicht RM7 o.ä., sondern der richtige RMX)? Habt ihr Bilder dazu?  (P.S.: In dem RMX-Katalog steht nicht wirklich, wann der erste RMX aufgetaucht ist. Daher kommt auch meine Idee mit der Collage)
Sonst bräuchte ich noch: Fast jede "kleinste" Veränderung, die bedeutend beim RMX war inkl. Zeitangabe und was es war. (Bspw. "2004: Das RMX wird überarbeitet und bietet jetzt 200 mm Federweg an.")
Sonst würde ich mich über Bilder von allen RMXs freuen plus Jahr. Ich hatte auch geplant, zu jedem Jahr auch Bilder von den RMXs zu den entsprechenden Jahrgängen zu zeigen. Also eure RMXs sind auch gefordert.
Dann: Was gab es ALLES an Sondereditionen?  Canuck, Crossfire etc.

Zu guter Letzt: Die Väter und Großväter des RMXs: RM9, RM8, RM7 und RM6 ... dazu bräuchte ich auch Detailsinfos und Bilder. 

Also, wenn jemand etwas dazu beitragen kann, würde ich mich echt freuen! 
Wäre ne saubere Sache, wenn es klappen würde! Die Finale Collage würde ich dann auch hier hochladen! 
(Natürlich mit Verewigungen in den Credits, wenn ihr wollt!  )

Postet die Antworten entweder hier oder schickt sie an die (extra dafür  ) eingerichtete Mailadresse:
frolosophy(ätt)hotmail.de

Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

Auf dass das dahinseichende RMX-Thread gerettet werden kann.


----------



## s.d (20. März 2006)

Das ist doch mal ne gute Idee


----------



## h4ribo (20. März 2006)

jo find ich klasse, haste dir viel vorgenommen, aber du packst das hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cam zink (20. März 2006)

juhu meim rmx is jetzt da!!!  endlich. aber ich brauch jetzt leider noch en paar teile die mich 1300â¬ lÃ¶hne..wird also noch bissl dauern bis ich meins mal posten kann! aber dem rest schonmal viel spas beim biken !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ride on


----------



## P3 Killa (21. März 2006)

So ich hatte an den warmen Tagen auch mal wieder Spaß und hab gleich mal ein kleines Bild für euch,.
Ist zwar nichts großartiges und auch von der Qualität nicht so gut aber besser als nichts!





Jungs, endlich wird es Sommer!


----------



## iNSANE! (21. März 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=81681&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11 
Was fuer ein Alptraum!


----------



## h4ribo (22. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ategory=81681&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBUAA:DE:11
> Was fuer ein Alptraum!



du sagst es und der eine member hier will es gebraucht für 1800 verkaufen 
ok aber das es unter 1800 weg ging ist schon sehr arm


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2006)

..brauch ich nicht viel dazu schreiben, oder!?!  

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## iNSANE! (26. März 2006)

Hm...krass...
Aber ein paar Dinge musst Du vll doch schreiben.
Zb ist der Lack eine Lenzen Special Edition, warum faehrst Du keine Speedhub (oder besser - warum ist die 150mm Speedhub noch nicht fertig), seit wann faehrst Du Clickies (in Rot!) Und warum sind SAINT Teile dran statt RaceFace (Kurbel usw)
Danke, Gruss, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (26. März 2006)

ok des is echt hart ^^ naja wer drauf steht  aber mit klickern ??? wunder mich irgendwie naja und seit ich paar test berichte über shimano bremsen gelesen habe halte ich nicht mehr viel von denen.. auch von den saints nicht und wie insane bereits sagte paar race face teile würden schöner aussehen am bike 
 aber irgendwie hat das teil auch was, weiß auch nicht warum ^^


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2006)

Ich muss sagen, das ist leider nicht mein RMX! Wär zwar schon Geil, aber ich fahr dann doch lieber das weiße. Bilder kommen bald von meinem auch mit 150er Rohloff..


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

Scheint eine Stefaniespezialedition zu sein 
Aber was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Shimanoteile 
Fahr zwar auch an allen Bikes RF Parts. Aber nur der Optik wegen. 
Von der Grundkonzeption und der Oualität steht Shimano an erster Stelle und das obwohl des Zeug wesentlich billiger ist 
Und über die Bremsen hört man nur so wenig, weil man über was des funktioniert net redet 
Eine Hope kauft man sich nur der Optik wegen, bzw. weil man sich des einbildet haben zu müssen, wie halt bei RF-Teilen 

Aber nommal zu den rosa Bike....Pink ist ja wieder in 

G.


----------



## h4ribo (26. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint eine Stefaniespezialedition zu sein
> Aber was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Shimanoteile
> Fahr zwar auch an allen Bikes RF Parts. Aber nur der Optik wegen.
> Von der Grundkonzeption und der Oualität steht Shimano an erster Stelle und das obwohl des Zeug wesentlich billiger ist
> ...



doch zum beispiel wird bemängelt das der aufbau der bremsen bei der deore bis zur saint so gut wie nicht verändert ist die xt und saint komplett gleich sind.. und naja  brauch ich wohl nicht weiter erklären daher ist in bereich scheibenbremsen shimano nicht ganz das beste  da ist magura und co schon weiter vorne und im schaltwerksbereich find ich sram auch besser ok abr dafür die prise 10x so hoch, trotzdem race face parts machen einfach die optik am rmx


----------



## numinisflo (26. März 2006)

Das pinke RMX ist einfach viel zu heftig, mal was ganz anderes - aber auf Dauer würde mir die Farbe wohl eher nicht gefallen.
Aber wer bitte bekommt so eine Special-Lackierung für sein RMX? Weißt du da etwas drüber Mario?

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (26. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> schaltwerksbereich find ich sram auch besser o



So isses - X.0 ist der XTR weit ueberlegen! Der Rest...klar, schlecht ist Shimona nicht. Aber auch extrem unsexy.


----------



## h4ribo (26. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> So isses - X.0 ist der XTR weit ueberlegen! Der Rest...klar, schlecht ist Shimona nicht. Aber auch extrem unsexy.




danke meine rede.. shimano hat einfach kein style find ich...
und zu den party find ich eh rf am bestne so ein schickes rmx ist doch erst perfekt
wenn man nen schönen vorbau von diabolus sieht, diese elegante und schweinisch teuere kurbel ^^
aber diabolus und co sehen einfach geil aus 
saint hält sich da eher schlichter.. nicht mein fall, mal ne andere frage hat wer nen rmx mit dem dhx luftdämpfer mal gesehen ???


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> So isses - X.0 ist der XTR weit ueberlegen! Der Rest...klar, schlecht ist Shimona nicht. Aber auch extrem unsexy.



Insane du fährst doch nicht etwa XO, wenn dann fährt man X9 oder XT.
Alles andere ist ein wenig zu heftig, also ich mein man müßte zuviel aufpassen 
Der Eman ist wieder auf XT umgestiegen, weils billig ist und sich wieder zurrückbiegen läßt im Gegensatz zu Sram....also nach dem 3 gebrochenen beim Tourenfahren 

@Friedenau...: Ach und er hat übriegens auch ne Hope 6Kolben, man des geschimpfe die ganze Zeit. 
Also irgendwie gibt es zur 5 Jahre alten Shimano XT noch nicht wirklich Konkurrenz was die Belastbarkeit angeht. Da komm ich drauf weil 100000 Bergab Hm´s im Jahr Erfahrung bei weitem bei uns net ausreichen.(geht wohl eher Richtung 200000 )
Und die einzigen die immer Funktion haben waren bis jetzt nur die Shimano Bremsen....ausnahmslos.
Deswegen bin ich halt der Meinung die ich habe.

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (26. März 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Insane du fährst doch nicht etwa XO, wenn dann fährt man X9 oder XT.



Tut "man" das? Ich nicht. Nein, ich fahr X.0 weils geil ist. Short Cage. 
Ums aber nochmal zu sagen: Shimano ist gut und nicht so teuer - aber auch nicht so schoen.
Funktionell ist SRAM aber trotzdem ueberlegen: Trigger & das geringere Kettenschlagen sind echte Argumente.
Bei den Bremsen ist Shimano natuerlich nicht der Hammer wenn man viel DH faehrt, aber mit der SAINT kann man sich als FR Rider sicher arrangieren. Ich zieh meine edle HOPE trotzdem vor.

@ Freer - nen RMX mit DHX Air? Zweck?

Gruss, Felixxx


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Tut "man" das? Ich nicht. Nein, ich fahr X.0 weils geil ist. Short Cage.
> Ums aber nochmal zu sagen: Shimano ist gut und nicht so teuer - aber auch nicht so schoen.
> Funktionell ist SRAM aber trotzdem ueberlegen: Trigger & das geringere Kettenschlagen sind echte Argumente.
> Bei den Bremsen ist Shimano natuerlich nicht der Hammer wenn man viel DH faehrt, aber mit der SAINT kann man sich als FR Rider sicher arrangieren. Ich zieh meine edle HOPE trotzdem vor.
> ...



Ja, X0 und Trigger sind natürlich schon 1000000000mal schöner als Shimano.
Und wenn ich so ein Schaltwerk hätte, dann wohl auch ein so Triggerzeug.
Aber da sieht man mal wieder worauf es uns wirklich ankommt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (26. März 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Tut "man" das? Ich nicht. Nein, ich fahr X.0 weils geil ist. Short Cage.
> Ums aber nochmal zu sagen: Shimano ist gut und nicht so teuer - aber auch nicht so schoen.
> Funktionell ist SRAM aber trotzdem ueberlegen: Trigger & das geringere Kettenschlagen sind echte Argumente.
> Bei den Bremsen ist Shimano natuerlich nicht der Hammer wenn man viel DH faehrt, aber mit der SAINT kann man sich als FR Rider sicher arrangieren. Ich zieh meine edle HOPE trotzdem vor.
> ...



hi naja wie z.b. bei dem neuen devinci wilson der is jetzt ja auch mit dem dhx air und ich finde des sieht einfach mal ******* aus.., hoffe die verbaut rmx nicht in zukunft, denn ich find einfach dämpfer mit einer schönen feder sehen viel besser aus als die air dämpfer


----------



## iNSANE! (26. März 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> nen schönen vorbau von diabolus sieht





			
				Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe die verbaut rmx nicht in zukunft



Weder das eine noch das andere sind Hersteller - sondern Typenbezeichnungen...

Ansonsten wuerde ich mir wg der Air Sache kaum Gedanken machen - aber wenn schon - Du hast ja eh kein RMX oder wirst jemals eines kaufen, dass dann am Ende einen DHX Air hat  
Denke der DHX Air ist DH Race Bereich i.O. weil er weniger Gewicht mitbringt. Sonst natuerlich auch fuer Enduros, aber da gehoert das RMX ja definitiv nicht dazu.


----------



## h4ribo (27. März 2006)

ja also so stark bin ich nun auch nicht aufn kopfgefallen das das rmx kein endur/dh bike ist  nur naja vllt werden diese ja auch mal in einem freerider verbaut ich hoffe nur nicht in einem rmx, zwischenfrage auch wenn sie nicht zum thema gehört, nur die ibc seiten brauchen bei mir soo krass lange zum öffnen ist das nur bei mir so oder allgemeines server problem ? auf anderen seiten connecte ich wie gewohnt schnell nur hier dauert des jahre...

mfg


----------



## meth3434 (27. März 2006)

wie heisst es so schön: reden ist silber, schweigen hingegen ....
naja egal: ja das dauert bei uns allen lange, die server scheinen hier nicht besonders viel upstream zu haben oder es gitb wirklich sehr viele anfragen....


DHX Air in nem hardcore bike? wieso eigentlich nicht... (ausser die optikfrage...)


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2006)

Luftdämpfer im RMX? NEIN!! Ist im neuen Switch schon schlecht vorstellbar! An die sensibilität eines Stahlfederdämpfers kommt kein Luftdämpfer ran! Gwicht ist das eine. Langlebigkeit, ansprechverhalten, reaktion in schnellen Downhills,... das andere.
Hier ein kleines Update von meiner neuen Marzocchi Feder im DHX..





Fühlt sich Sehr nice an!

later,


----------



## blaubaer (28. März 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ein kleines Update von meiner neuen Marzocchi Feder im DHX..



was für eine Marzocchi feder ?? vom Rocco ???


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2006)

Genau - das ist ein ROCO Feder.


----------



## meth3434 (28. März 2006)

hey mario,
woher is das bild von dem rmx? _Deines_ steht ja beim rösch in München, oder irre ich da`?


----------



## iNSANE! (28. März 2006)

Was auch gegen einen Luftdaempfer spricht ist die Kennlinie.
Die Kennlinie einer Stahlfeder ist linear - deswegen progressive Hinterbauten wie sie beim SWITCH oder RMX zum Einsatz kommen
Wenn man nun die progressive Kennlinie eines Luftdaempfers in einem ebensolchen Hinterbau verwendet wird das nicht mehr zueinander passen.
Desweiteren glaube ich auch kaum dass bspw DeVinci seine Hinterbauten speziell mit einer Kennlinie ausstattet die dem Profil des DHX AIr entsprechen wuerden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> hey mario,
> woher is das bild von dem rmx? _Deines_ steht ja beim rösch in München, oder irre ich da`?



Hi, 
was soll mein RMX beim Rösch? Meins steht bei mir daheim einen Meter neben mir. Was ist das denn für eins, das beim Rösch steht? Auch ein weißes 2.0er? Oder wer hat behauptet, dass das meins ist?

greets,


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> was für eine Marzocchi feder ?? vom Rocco ???



..ja stimmt! Ist eine Feder vom ROCO Dämpfer. Macht einiges her!


----------



## Homegrown (29. März 2006)

Huhu

Wenn alles gut geht werde ich am WE endlich mein RMX als fahrtüchtig einstufen können  

Also bis dahin....


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. März 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> Wenn alles gut geht werde ich am WE endlich mein RMX als fahrtüchtig einstufen können
> 
> Also bis dahin....



..was fehlt denn noch an deinem RMX? Und welches hast du dir geholt?
Auf Bilder sind wir auch gespannt!
Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike (sobald es fährt)!!

Rock'n Roll,


----------



## demoscher (29. März 2006)

dann kann ja vielleicht am WE die einweihungsparty auf der strecke statt finden  
viel spass mit deinem rad


----------



## numinisflo (29. März 2006)

Hey Mario
Sieht klasse aus mit der Roco-Feder! Würde mich freuen, ein paar Bilder deines neuen RMX hier zu sehen!

Noch was anderes: Heute habe ich mir die neue Freeride gekauft - dort ist auf zwei Bildern Vanderhams RMX zu sehen, welches eindeutig in orange daherkommt - ich glaube, wir hatten vor einiger Zeit diese Diskussion schon einmal. Hier einfach mal das Bild:









FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (29. März 2006)

..Bilder kommen bald!
Das RMX vom Thomas ist momentan noch ein Einzelstück! Wird im neuen Bike-Film ROAM zu sehen sein. Mal auf die Rocky Farben für 2007 gespannt sein..

greets,


----------



## h4ribo (29. März 2006)

naja also ich find ja persönlich des weis am besten mit einer 888er weissen gabel und blauen parts und race face diabolus parts und dann is das teil perfekt ^^


----------



## meth3434 (30. März 2006)

@mario: sorry für die späte antwort! beim rösch meinte jemand das sei dein bike für die saison und stehe solange bei denen zum vorführen! war ein weisses 2.0 serienbike! aber schön wenn du deins schon hast und über bilder freuen wir uns natürlich sehr;-)!


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. März 2006)

(Serienbike)  Das wär ja noch schöner! Nein im Ernst, sorry euch entteuschen zu müssen, aber mein Big Bike steht wohl gehütet bei mir in der Wohnung! Und wird auch erst vor die Tür gelassen, wenn es das Wetter und die (noch salzigen) Straßenbedingungen zulassen.

Bilder sind bald unterwegs.. Ich brauch nur noch ein zwei Teile ums Perfekt zu machen, aber dann werde ich es euch nicht vorenthalten! Über eure Meinungen bin ich dann natürlich auch sehr gespannt!?

later, 
Mario


----------



## Homegrown (2. April 2006)

Mein Bike lässt leider noch auf sich warten  

Wird wohl doch erst nächste Woche fertig..


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Bike lässt leider noch auf sich warten
> 
> Wird wohl doch erst nächste Woche fertig..




Welches RMX werden wir denn zu sehen bekommen?

FLO


----------



## Homegrown (2. April 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Welches RMX werden wir denn zu sehen bekommen?
> 
> FLO




Ein schönes Rotes zu sehen in meiner Galerie


----------



## numinisflo (2. April 2006)

Sehr geil der Team-Rahmen! Mir gefällt das rot unheimlig gut.
Freue mich schon auf Fotos vom aufgebauten Bike.

FLO


----------



## Homegrown (9. April 2006)

So hiermit belebe ich wieder den Thread..

Mein Bike ist endlich fertig geworden..  
















PS: Einige Änderungen werden noch vorgenommen....

Und Bewerten PLZ


----------



## numinisflo (9. April 2006)

Wirklich ein sehr schönes RMX! Mir gefällt vor allem die Rahmenfarbe in Kombination mit den Deemax extrem gut.
Einfach geil das RMX!!!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booker (9. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mir jetzt endlich auch einen Traum erfüllt und mir einen RMX Rahmen zugelegt. Allerdings den '05er aber RMX ist RMX. Rad aber noch nicht aufgebaut, da ich ins Zweifeln kam was die Größe des Rahmens und meine Körpergröße angeht. Der Rahmen hat die Größe 16,5 und ich selber bin 1,75m. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Größe des Rahmens i.O. ist?

Alex


----------



## demoscher (9. April 2006)

sieht super aus, ich finde nur, dass sich lenker und felgen ein bisschen von den farben her beisen, aber ohne frage ein super schönes radel


----------



## s.d (9. April 2006)

Die Kombi rot-gelb passt echt gut - ist ja auch die alte RM-Teamfarbe 
aber der Goldene lenker passt nicht so gut würd nen schwarzen nehmen-


----------



## iNSANE! (9. April 2006)

SAU Geil! 
Das Rote RMX find ich richtig krass. Aber der Lenker...?!
Der Sattel ist Geschmackssache.
Bin mal gespannt was Du ueber dei Bremsen zu sagen weist - bin ja mit meinen nicht soooo happy bsiher.

Ich stell mir das grad mit ner Weissen 888 vor...ui ui ui...das Bike weckt Begehrlichkeiten


----------



## Tim Simmons (10. April 2006)

über die bremsen wirste positives hören...^^ der vorbesitzer war auch glücklich damit


----------



## neikless (10. April 2006)

schönes RMX bis auf Lenker und sattel naja der geht noch

@booker  1,75  + 16,5"  passt super kleiner gibt´s das rmx eh nicht
        ich 1,79 fahre mein RMX auch in 16,5"


----------



## Homegrown (10. April 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stell mir das grad mit ner Weissen 888 vor...ui ui ui...das Bike weckt Begehrlichkeiten




Also ich finde mit der Weissen 888 wäre es zuviel Farbspielchen.
Die Deemax verrichten von ihrem Glanz schon genug Arbeit  dann noch eine Weisse 888 wäre zuviel.
Die schwarze bringt da mehr Standfestigkeit mit ins Gesamtbild..


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde mit der Weissen 888 wäre es zuviel Farbspielchen.
> Die Deemax verrichten von ihrem Glanz schon genug Arbeit  dann noch eine Weisse 888 wäre zuviel.
> Die schwarze bringt da mehr Standfestigkeit mit ins Gesamtbild..



War auch nur nen Hirngespinst - das Rad ist Superschön! (Bis auf den Lenker)


----------



## Homegrown (10. April 2006)

Ja ja der Lenker  

Ich finde er passt gut vor allem wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt und das Rot mit dem Gold harmoniert perfekt...

So sieht man wieder mal das Geschmäcker verschieden sind und das ist auch gut so...

Aber es kommen noch ein paar Veränderungen das ist jetzt erstmal Grundlage mit der ich mich in diese Saison stürzen werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

Eins noch...Kein Bashguard?


----------



## Homegrown (10. April 2006)

Kommt evtl noch....

Immo ist erstmal wieder etwas sparen angesagt


----------



## LB Jörg (10. April 2006)

Ja, des Rote schaut schon voll gut aus.  
Der Sattel wäre jetzt net so meins.....aber die Stütze dazu reißt´s wieder raus 
Weiß jetzt net ob des schon jemand erwähnt hat, aber.......ähhhm......der Lenker ist so golden   


G.


----------



## iNSANE! (10. April 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jetzt net ob des schon jemand erwähnt hat, aber.......ähhhm......der Lenker ist so golden   G.



Kasperl


----------



## Booker (10. April 2006)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort und Deinen Rat "neikless"


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

@booker: mit 175 passt dir der 16,5" rahmen (wie es der neikless ja schon erwähnt hat) perfekt! stell doch mal bilder hier rein wenn du mit dem bike fertig bist und: willkommen im rocky forum! 

@homegrown: sehr geiles rmx, selbst mit dem lenker und Sattel! Das rote war schon immer neben dem,Canuck mein favorit! Viel spass mit dem Ding! Hast du lust damit zum Rocky Treffen nach München zu kommen (jaja immer die Werbetrommeln rühren!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homegrown (11. April 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> @homegrown: sehr geiles rmx, selbst mit dem lenker und Sattel! Das rote war schon immer neben dem,Canuck mein favorit! Viel spass mit dem Ding! Hast du lust damit zum Rocky Treffen nach München zu kommen (jaja immer die Werbetrommeln rühren!)



Im moment habe ich nicht soviel Geld...

Das nächste Geld wird erstmal in einen Trip in einen Bikepark investiert  

Bin kaum noch zu halten


----------



## meth3434 (11. April 2006)

zum thema geld siehe meine signatur....

das wochenende kostet dich effektiv etwas um die 60-90 je nach dem wo du schläfst etc.! Ausserdem fahren wir auch in den Bikepark und du erlebst sicher mehr mit uns als bei einem simplen wochenende im Bikepark! Überleg es dir, du wirst es sicher nicht bereuen und wir freuen uns sehr über jeden teilnehmer!


----------



## el Lingo (12. April 2006)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der tourentauglichkeit der RM7 bikes aus? interessiert mich gerade sehr...


----------



## neikless (12. April 2006)

am woe in boppard am rhein bei koblenz schöne freeride strecke ! gute 
aussicht ! pommes gut    handkäs´:kotz:


----------



## h4ribo (13. April 2006)

mal ne frage und jugns net gleich rummerckern, aber wie hällst du den sattel sauber ich putz ihn und dann setz ich mich einmal rauf und des ganze putzen war fürn müll, haste den eingeschweist ^^ xD oder mit was bestimmten eingecremt ?

die 05er boxxer in weiß gefällt mir irgendwie tausendmal mehr als die 06er, sieht einfach geil aus, und dickes lob an dein bike sieht einfach hamma aus ( ok ist auch cannuck) wieviel haste dafür bezahlt ?
würde an meiner stelle ja die bremsen austatuschen ^^ =) mag hayes nicht so, oder sind die von der leistung gut

mal ne frage an alle : ist bei euch schonmal die halterungschrauben die dämpfer an der wippe sowie am rahmen festhalten jemals gebrochen ???

meine sind am sonntag am slayer gebrochen xD wippe sieht jetzt schön aus 
-.-"


----------



## numinisflo (13. April 2006)

Neikless - das Bild über dem Rheintal ist wirklich sehr schön!
Und dein RMX für meinen Geschmack das schönste Bike im ganzen Thread, einfach nur göttlich!!!

FLO


----------



## neikless (13. April 2006)

danke flo  
freer deine beiträge werden "besser" schön zu sehen !
sattel habe ich noch nie werde ich nie sauber machen ! max gartenschlauch
wer boxxer mit marzocchi vergleichen will beweist nur fehlenden geschmack
bezahlt habe ich dieses bike auch ja !  
bevor an diesem bike was bricht brechen wohl eher meine knochen  (Nein)
hoffe deine fragen beantwortrt zu haben


----------



## h4ribo (13. April 2006)

ey ich versteh des echt nicht, oder ich hab nen polenimitat von bmo bekommen  einmal raufgesetzt und schon grau bis schwarz ist er =(

naja das du es bezahlt hsat ist ja klar, nur wieviel 
der offizelle gesamtpreis liegt ja bei 7500â¬ oder haste dir es in einzelstÃ¼cke zusammengebastelt ?

so oder so am sonntag bei t-berg contest hab ich die boxxer world cup gesehen und ich muss voller enttÃ¤uschung sagen, sie sieht wie eine kindergabel aus, d.h. fÃ¼r rmx kommt nur 888 oder 66 in frage =)

die hayes frage wurde nicht beantwortet 
welche rahmen grÃ¶Ãe ist das eigentlich 18" oder ?


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. April 2006)

Das RMX von neikless ist ein 16,5" Frame.
Beim Canuck bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als es selbst aufzubauen. Es gab keinen offiziellen Gesamtpreis für das Bike.
Was die Hayes angeht.. Ich bin super zufrieden mit den Bremsen! Ich fahre an all meinen Bikes ausschließlich Hayes! Ich mag den knallharten Druckpunkt und die einfache Handhabung.. Ist aber wie in allen Dingen Geschmacksache ich kann sie aber nur empfehlen!!

greets,


----------



## FunkyRay (13. April 2006)

Wahnsinn das RMX, neikless!!!
Dicken Glückwunsch...

Das ist doch die 888 vom letzten Jahr in der Limitierten auflage, oder? Du bist einer der Glücklichen 8? Ich wollt die auch haben, nur passte es mit der Kohle nicht, dieses Jahr hab ich die Kohle, allerdings gibts dir Dinger net mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. April 2006)

gabel ist von 2005 ja ! aber die 2006 ist ja auch nice und baut etwas tiefer ,wers braucht ...

16,5" und hayes bremse hat f.checker gut beantwortet

zum preis will ich nicht mehr sagen ! aber deutlich weniger als freer ahnung !
habe mir beim aufbau viel zeit genommen und versucht günstig einzukaufen
angebote/rabatte usw auch beim rahmen kauf hatte ich was sparen können ;-)


----------



## h4ribo (13. April 2006)

is mir klar das du keine 7500â¬ bezahlst 
wenn man sich genÃ¼gen zeit nimmt kann man eine menge sparen..
und wenn man Ã¼berlegt letztens is von wischili der rahmen fÃ¼r 1800â¬ weggegangen, tragischer weise..


----------



## Xexano (13. April 2006)

@Freer: Bei den Special-Editions kommst du schon gut auf etwas weniger als 5000,- . Wollte mir mal ein Crossfire zulegen, da kam ungefähr so ein Preis raus.... nunja, ich habe halt eben beim RMX 2.0 zugegriffen und gut isses.  
Deine 7500,- könnten gut für ein Nucleon TFT passen... (Ich habe übrigens sie gestern gesehen, echt nice! Aber fürn Frame 5900,-  bezahlen? Da hole ich mir lieber ein Crossfire und bau mir 1A Parts rein  )

@Brooker: Das mit der Größe ist kein Problem. Ich bin selber 186 cm groß und fahre ein RMX 2.0 mit 16.5''. Passt super. 
Auch wenn ich vielleicht das 18'' hätte nehmen können... der Händler hatte es mir aber abgeraten. (Er hat gesagt, dass er sie bestellen kann, wenn ich will, aber das er mir dazu nicht raten würde, da durch den Rahmen sehr schnell Eiersalat gibt...  )

Zu den Hayes: Ich bin mit denen zufrieden...  nur das sie quietschen stört mich...
Aber ich möchte gerne mal wissen, wie die Gustav M ist.. die Bremse wird ja auch als der "Wurfanker" beschrieben... 

@Friednau: Wann greifst du endlich zu? Als, wenn ich immer noch kein RMX gehabt hätte, hätte ich spätestens gestern ein Nicolai oder Specialized (oder ein Rocky, hatten sie aber keins da  ) geholt...

@all: Wer sich fragt, was gestern war: Ich wollte nur ein neues FF-Helm holen, war bei Bikebahnhof Breuer in Köln. Leider alle zu klein die FF und die hatten meine gewünschte Marke net auf Lager... schade!


----------



## Tim Simmons (13. April 2006)

mal ein update von meiner gurke...
neue pedale...schaltung neu und lackierte gabel(wo noch schwarze decals draufkommen)






mfg tim


----------



## Homegrown (13. April 2006)

Ja das Update kann sich sehen lassen..

Besonders das Resultat der Gabel sehr schön...
Jetzt nur noch Decals und abgehts


----------



## h4ribo (14. April 2006)

wieviel haste für die gabel umlackieren bezahlt ????

keine vorderrad bremse ? mutig im fr/dh bereich ^^
sieht schön schlicht aus ohne viel werbung usw


----------



## blaubaer (14. April 2006)

ich weiss ein bisschen offtopic, aber ich darf auch mal  



			
				Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Hayes: Ich bin mit denen zufrieden...  nur das sie quietschen stört mich...




schon mal was von swissstop belägen gehört ?? 

aus meiner sicht die besten dies für Hayes gibt, fahr die sicher seit die auf dem markt sind   kein quitschen, lange lebensdauer (auch im DH ), kein langes einfahren und wirklich gutes zupacken möglich  




aber zum alten RMX wie z.b. das von @Tim Simmons oder das selbe wie ichs auch habe, würd eine polierte oder verchromte gabel passen  
diese idee geistert mir schon eine zeit lang durch den kopf, aber keine ahnung ob dies möglich wäre sowas mit einer Mz zu machen ???


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. April 2006)

@ff:in meiner galerie triffste es auch mit vr bremse an...so dicker eier hab ich dann doch nicht^^ 
@blaubaer:ja da dachte ich auch mal dran...hatte die gabel hier auch ohne lack,was einer verchromt/polierten gabel schon etwas näher kommt. 

abgeschliffene gabel

wäre für meinen geschmack dann doch etwas zu viel des guten gewesen...

mfg tim


----------



## LB Jörg (14. April 2006)

Poh, eine polierte Gabel fänd ich eine gute Idee.
Wenn ich mein zerschundenes RMX mal wieder auf Hochglanz bringe faß ich das mal ins Auge. 


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (14. April 2006)

Hey blaubaer, danke für den Tipp mit den Hayes-Bremspads. Ich werde es mir mal merken, wenn ich dann die Beläge auswechseln will...
Wieviel kosten sie denn so in etwa? 

@Simmons: Die abgeschliffene Gabel sieht aber doch cool aus! Du hättest da noch polieren und ein Kratzschutz o.ä. draufmachen sollen und dann damit mit der Post abgehen. Es harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## h4ribo (14. April 2006)

also belÃ¤ge halt fÃ¼r eine bremse kosten so im schnitt um die 15â¬


----------



## blaubaer (14. April 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Hey blaubaer, danke für den Tipp mit den Hayes-Bremspads. Ich werde es mir mal merken, wenn ich dann die Beläge auswechseln will...
> Wieviel kosten sie denn so in etwa?



bei uns etwa 10.- CHF weniger als die originalen 

bei euch hab ich sie irgend wo mal für ca. 22.- Euro gesehen, schau mal beim D-Impoteur nach  

@Tim Simmons 
die gabel selber abgeschliffen ?? 






			
				LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich mein zerschundenes RMX mal wieder auf Hochglanz bringe faß ich das mal ins Auge.



meins hätte hochglanz auch bitter nötig 






und jetzt eine woche danach, wo alles eingetrocknet ist, wird auch nicht einfach das ding wieder sauber zu kriegen


----------



## h4ribo (14. April 2006)

dafür hab ich mir nen "hochdruckstrahler" gekauft 
einfach am gartenschlauch angestopfels , mit reinem wasser oder bissle mit glasreiniger oder anderen saubermach stoffen und schwups is des teil sauber  ich würdes es jedem empfehlen


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. April 2006)

@blaubaer: ja, hat ca. 2 1/2h gedauert


----------



## blaubaer (14. April 2006)

> dafür hab ich mir nen "hochdruckstrahler" gekauft
> einfach am gartenschlauch angestopfels , mit reinem wasser oder bissle mit glasreiniger oder anderen saubermach stoffen und schwups is des teil sauber ich würdes es jedem empfehlen




würd ich meinem baby aber nieeee antun 

ein hochdruckreiniger ist der tod für jedes lager und wenn du mir erzählst dass du nicht auf die lager zielst, wird dein bike damit auch nicht sauber 

ich putz meine bikes alle von hand, lappen und bikecleaner von motorex geht ein bisschen länger, dafür halten die teile auch länger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. April 2006)

gartenschlauch hilft auch ! wenn man rohloff fährt dachte ich nie mehr putzen zu müssen ... (blaubaer)


----------



## meth3434 (14. April 2006)

@xexano: die Gustav M ist die wohl beste bremse auf dem markt wenn du eine bremse willst die IMMER genug Kraft hat und bei 300° leise sagt: "hm schön warm hier"! War mit dem Ding grad 3 tage auf den teilweise sehr steilen und langen abfahrten von Bozen und da ist dir bremse einfach der absolute hammer! Jederzeit volle Leistung und völlig geräuschfrei! Aber billig ist sie eben auch nicht, besonders in verbindung mit ner Dorado (adapter kostet 155, gell fridenau freer ) 

@tim simmons: schönes update, die arbeit die du dir mit der gabel machst ist echt bewunderswert und glaub mir ich weiss wovon ich rede...


----------



## neikless (15. April 2006)

sorry ! ich muss einfach noch mal, ist auch ne´andere perspektive !


----------



## meth3434 (15. April 2006)

mach von mir aus die nächsten 20 seiten mit dem bike voll und es wird mir immer noch nicht langweilig!


----------



## iNSANE! (15. April 2006)

Seh ich auch so! Einfach immer wieder schoen! Freut mich auch dass es bald sein Homecountry befahren darf...


----------



## Homegrown (19. April 2006)

So hier ist meins auch mal in Action  

Es fährt sich einfach traumhaft, habe mich direkt wohlgefühlt und bin davor nur Hardtail gefahren.
Trotz des Gewichts ist es einfach der Wahnsinn wie leicht es sich bewegen lässt und wie schön es durch die Luft segelt


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. April 2006)

sieht nach spaß aus !


----------



## meth3434 (20. April 2006)

schönes pic! endlich mal jemand der den rmx thread wieder etwas belebt! wir wollen mehr davon...;-)!


----------



## Tim Simmons (21. April 2006)

ok...da habta mehr ^^


----------



## h4ribo (21. April 2006)

ach man irh seit doch so ne ärsche 
ich muss noch 1 woche warten dann sagt mir nen typ bescheid 
ob ich der "höhstbietende" bin... naja und vllt hab ich dann endlich ein
rmx... ist es zuviel verlangt einen rmx frame gebraucht für einen ordentlichen preis zu bekommen ? >.<

aber n1 pic vllt noch die aufkleber auf die mz =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2006)

The Godfather of Freeride 
Nein im Ernst - gelungenes Foto!


----------



## Booker (21. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin gerade dabei mir ein RMX aufzubauen. Bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einem passenden Innenlager und den dazu gehörigen Kurbeln. Müssen nicht unbedingt von der gleichen Firma sein. Allerdings gestaltet sich das ganze für mich schwieriger als ich dachte. Bei einem 83mm Einbaugehäuse. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was gut ist und nicht all zu teuer?


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2006)

Was ist nicht all zu teurer^^

Wenn du was über hast für ne geniale Komponente, dann hol dir die Diabolus Kurbel bei 100%Bike. Die haben eine im Restbestand, nur für 83er Gehäuse, in X-Type ausführung, sprich mit Innenlager.

Ansonsten noch 
- Evolve DH/FR X-Type
- Holzfeller mit den neuen Howitzer Team Lagern
- Shimano XT/Hone/Saint (Je nach Geldbeutel)

Solltest halt darauf achten, das die Lager am besten außen Liegen, da dies  die Lebenserwartung und Lebensdauer stark erhöht.


----------



## bike-it-easy (21. April 2006)

Hallo Booker,
83mm ist in der Tat etwas schwierig. Immer wieder gern genommen: Diabolus  . Ansonsten fällt mir auf die schnelle als normales ISIS-Innenlager das Truvativ Gigapipe DH 83 x 128mm ein. Allerdings habe ich mit dem Truvativ keinerlei Erfahrungen.

Gruß 

bike-it-easy


----------



## h4ribo (21. April 2006)

hi nur naja über ebay kann man dieses leider auhc nicht so ohne weiteres kaufen da ja ein 83er inlager nicht standart ist...
und mit dem rmx 2.0 kam auch noch die "nicht standart" hinterrad achse mit 150mm dazu...
das beste ist ja nicolai die bieten eine 162mm hinterrad nabe an für ihre rahmen.....
sollte sich irgendwie mal langsam auf ein standart im fr bereich einordnen


----------



## Tim Simmons (21. April 2006)

jo, 132mm und schnellspanner...reicht vollkommen^^


----------



## FunkyRay (21. April 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Booker,
> 83mm ist in der Tat etwas schwierig. Immer wieder gern genommen: Diabolus  . Ansonsten fällt mir auf die schnelle als normales ISIS-Innenlager das Truvativ Gigapipe DH 83 x 128mm ein. Allerdings habe ich mit dem Truvativ keinerlei Erfahrungen.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Kann ich nicht empfehlen, ich habe das 73er und es 1/2 Jahr gehalten und das über eine Zeit hinweg in der ich sehr wenig gefahren bin.

Deshalb schau ich mich auch gerade um und werde nur noch Innenlager mit außenliegenden Lagern nehmen.


----------



## h4ribo (25. April 2006)

mal ne zwischen frage, welche hinterrad befestigungen sind am rmx vom 04er bis zum 06er modell???

also 04/05 ist 135 breit und 06 150mm breit...

doch welche befestigungen haben sie, 10mm schraubachse ??? 9 mm schnellspanner ??

helft mir mal jungs, danke


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. April 2006)

04er RMX: 73mm Innenlagerbreite, 135mm Einbaubreite, 10mm Ausfallende (9mm Schnellspanner passt also auch!);
05er RMX: 83mm Innenlagerbreite, 150mm Einbaubreite, 10mm Ausfallende;
06er RMX: 83mm Innenlagerbreite, 150mm Einbaubreite, 12mm Ausfallende.

cya in Riva,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. April 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> 04er RMX: 73mm Innenlagerbreite, 135mm Einbaubreite, 10mm Ausfallende (9mm Schnellspanner passt also auch!);
> 05er RMX: 83mm Innenlagerbreite, 150mm Einbaubreite, 10mm Ausfallende;
> 06er RMX: 83mm Innenlagerbreite, 150mm Einbaubreite, 12mm Ausfallende.
> 
> cya in Riva,



05er RMX Canuck Special Edition : 83mm , 150mm , *12mm Ausfallende*


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. April 2006)

Rischtisch !!


----------



## h4ribo (26. April 2006)

danke jungs 
das 06er hat 12 mm steckachse ??? mir wurde damsl gesagt 10mm... >.< und das im bike laden ich bin verwirrt *G*


----------



## neikless (26. April 2006)

muss ja ein super bike-laden sein ! also die 06er haben definitiv 12mm


----------



## h4ribo (26. April 2006)

naja ich will jetzt hier keine namen nennen  aber eig. ist es ein guter und recht bekannter ^^


----------



## Tim Simmons (26. April 2006)

06 = 12mm schraubachse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Mal wieder was fuer die RM Rider




So gesehen auf dem Festival - 100% Handmade.


----------



## demoscher (2. Mai 2006)

ich bin zwar kein rm rider aber ich finds trotzdem super geil


----------



## h4ribo (2. Mai 2006)

joa sieht schon cool aus würde vorbau, dämpfer und kurbel ändern aber im grunde ein hübsches ding müsste ein rm7 sein oder ?


----------



## meth3434 (2. Mai 2006)

das ding sieht echt geil aus, was für eine arbeit sich manche mit ihren rädern machen


----------



## el Lingo (2. Mai 2006)

und schon vergreifen sich einige wieder im ton. wenn andere kritisieren, dann ist das ok, macht es der freer, kriegt er einen drauf. 
was sind das denn für sitten???


----------



## h4ribo (2. Mai 2006)

hey ich hab gesagtt es sieht gut auß nur halt der vorbau und kurbel soltle anders sein 

und ja danke slayerunidt =) andere dürfen und ich nicht =( pff

seeehr altes xtr schaltwerk 
meth3434  ich weiß wie ein gutes rmx oder rm aussieht


hab mir heute meine rmx parts bestellt 
diabolus und co *freu mich voll drauf


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> hab mir heute meine rmx parts bestellt
> diabolus und co *freu mich voll drauf




Sollte es nun echt passieren? Wow! Ich drueck die Daumen dass es tatsaechlich was wird!  
Welches hast bestellt?


----------



## h4ribo (2. Mai 2006)

ne nur die parts kein frame =(
hab z.z. kein gutes rmx angebot leider...
aber bestellt sind
diabolus  lenker,vorbau,kurbel,kettenführung,sattelstange...
wobei vorbau und kurbel ich vllt die weisse spezial edition bekommen
chris king no threadset in blau
hope mono m6ti, dt fr6.1d felgen,saint schaltwerk

joa das wars erstmal


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. Mai 2006)

wieso vllt !? wenn du es bestellt hast musste doch auch wissen was ankommen wird^^


----------



## h4ribo (2. Mai 2006)

naja es ist vorbestellt, heißt er checkt noch ob alles da ist und ob die spezial parts ( diabolus weiss) er bestellen kann , dann gib ich sogesagt die freigabe

ich hoffe mal niemand hat an den teilen was auszusetzen, wenn doch oder andere vorschläge bitte per pm  da wir noch beim rmx thema bleiben wollen

was is mit euch jungs ? habt ihr euer rmx schon saison fertig gemacht ? paar upgrades ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (2. Mai 2006)

du musst schon selber wissen was du fahren möchtest und was nicht...ist dein bike... 

joa...upgrades hin oder her...muss noch die schwinge polieren dann ists wieder fertig  







und der ratzfatz aufkleber kommt ab^^...


----------



## h4ribo (3. Mai 2006)

ja schonmal über mein bashguard nachgedacht ??
sieht schick aus =)
wobei nix gegen dein bike jetzt aber ich will mir halt ein "besonderes"
rmx aufbau was halt schon so zusammen past
d.h. keine orangen streifen , wenig werbung parts möglichst von
diabolus,hope,chris king, saint
also wenn meins mal fertig sein sollte dann wird rahmen und gabel weiss
naben,spacer,sattelklemme,bremsgriffe,abdeckdeckel,pedale,kettenblattschrauben,schnellspanner
und speichennipper blau.
ich hoff schon das sieht gut aus =)
aber bis dahin dauerts noch so 2-3 monate =(

bis dahin have fun all biker


----------



## Tim Simmons (3. Mai 2006)

ein besonderes...^^...jedes rocky ist etwas besonderes
irgendwie schaffste es nicht im rocky forum auf einen grünen zweig zu kommen  

so long...


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> j
> also wenn meins mal fertig sein sollte



Ja, wenn es denn mal sein SOLLTE. Baus doch lieber irgendwie auf, dann haste wenigstens nen Ride. Das ist besser als nur davon zu traeumen und es dann am Ende doch nicht auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Musst Du aber wissen. Mir waere es  wichtiger dass es steht.
Und:[KLUG********RMODUS/ON] Die Teile sind von RaceFace und nicht von Diabolus - so heisst die Linie [KLUG********RMODUS/OFF]
Was machste mim RMX eigentlich in Berlin? Ist das nicht Overkill?

@ Tim - irgendwie hast Du Recht


----------



## soederbohm (3. Mai 2006)

Da muss ich als gebürtiger Berliner ja fast mal in die Bresche springen. Berlin hat auch Berge! Naja, die sind zwar nicht sehr hoch, aber früher gabs am Teufelsberg sogar nen Skilift.

Aber im Ernst, ich frag mich auch, was man mit nem Switch im Ebersberger Forst macht  Man bastelt sich halt was, oder?

Gruß
martin


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Mai 2006)

So siehts aus! Ausserdem hab ich ja nur nen Katzensprung in die Alpen und in eine Hand voll cooler Bikeparks.
Regards, Felixxx


----------



## h4ribo (3. Mai 2006)

naja auch mit meienm umgebauten slayer war ich unterwegs
teufelsberg,müggelberge und co..

wenns bike fertig ist gehts z.b. nach todtnau und so.. also werd ich viel unterwegs sein

und ja ich weiß das diabolus eine serie von vielen ist ( prodigy xc/dh evolve xc/dh cadence usw ) 
also so aufn kopf gefallen bin ich nun auch nicht =)


----------



## numinisflo (5. Mai 2006)

Wenn du sagst, du hättest kein gutes RMX Angebot, frage ich mich schon, wieviel Wahrheit hinter deinen Plänen steckt???!!! Wieviele RMX habe ich schon z. B. bei ebay für verhältnismäßige Schleuderpreise rausgehen sehen....
Na ja, und die Wade Simmons Special Edition von Tim Simmons nichts besonderes zu nennen finde ich schon dreist!

a bientot...

FLO


----------



## s.d (5. Mai 2006)

> ich hoffe mal niemand hat an den teilen was auszusetzen, wenn doch oder andere vorschläge bitte per pm  da wir noch beim rmx thema bleiben wollen



Also du hoffst das niemand was auszusetzen hat das wird doch dein Bike bau es dir auf wie du es willst und wie es dir gefällt. Also wenn das Bike vom Tim Simmons nichts besonderes ist. Außerdem muss ich numinisflo recht geben das jedes RM etwas besonderes ist. Ich weiß zwar nicht auf was für ein super Angebot du wartest aber es kommt sicher niemand zu dir und verkauft dir nen neuen Frame für 500. Ich sag nur das RMX vom wischili. Was machst du eigentlich wenn dann die Farben nicht zum Frame passen? Bei den weißen Diabolus kann ich es ja noch verstehen die kriegst du nicht so leicht her aber die  anderen Parts. Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen für dein RMX und ich bin schon mal gespannt wie es dann wird und freu mich Pics. Das wird schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (6. Mai 2006)

jo hast schon recht jedes bike ist etwas besonderes weil es einzig artig ist.. denn nur die wenigsten lassen es unverÃ¤ndert.. nein ich warte nicht auf 500â¬ nur wenn mir wer ein 04er rmx fÃ¼r 1300â¬ verkaufen will , kauf ich es bestimmt nicht 
wir werden schaun ich hab meine plÃ¤ne.. fÃ¼r die parts geht alles klar muss nur noch der rahmen her.. und von den farben wird alles passen  hauptsÃ¤chlich weiss, dann schwarz und blaue "tuning teile"

ich bin gespannt auf diese saison.. wie das wetter wird, ich hoffe es is gut so das wir alle unbeschadet die saison bestehen kÃ¶nnen, auch wenn dies meist unmÃ¶glich ist denn irgendwie hat man ja immer was


----------



## cam zink (6. Mai 2006)

bin auch grad am warten auf meine teile. hab mir ne saint kurbel bestellt un die 66rc2x und die avids kommen auch noch.
hab mal ne frage. brauch ich bei nem 04er rmx für die HR bremse nen speziellen adapter oder geht das mit nem normalen adapter der bei der bremse immer dabei is?


----------



## Tim Simmons (6. Mai 2006)

kein adapter nötig 

mfg tim


----------



## Xexano (8. Mai 2006)

Freer... ich würd vielleicht die Chris King No Thread Set lassen. Jemand meinte mal: XC-Steuersätze...  
Der Steel Set ist schon stabiler..
oder Race Face..

Jemand meinte auch mal, dass ein CK nicht so gut wäre, da man beim RMX dann das Loch weiter ausfräsen muss... oder so ähnlich, habe es leider nicht mehr im Kopf.
Auch keine Garantie, dass die Aussagen wirklich stimmen.

Kannst aber natürlich nehmen, was du willst.  

Nur: Du kaufst dir so teure Parts, aber sparst am Rahmen?


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2006)

Der Meth hat das Klassische NoThreadSet im RM7 - no Probs. Die Ovalisierung kam vom schottigen, kurzen Vorgaengersteuersatz (The PIG)
Ich hab den DIABOLUS der ja auch nur 25mm (?) Einpresstiefe hat...der ist top und ich denke er bleibt es auch.
Den kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## h4ribo (8. Mai 2006)

naja ich Ã¼berlege halt zwischen diabolus oder ck.. nur ck sieht von der optik her besser aus, naja so teure parts wir sagen mal so ich komm billig ran  und nun suche ich einen rmx unter 1000â¬ und dann hab ich alles... aber bislang gibt es nur ein rmx in 18" und ads ist die team version von einem ami der auf seinen 1300â¬ behart naja schade =( muss ich halt noch warten.. steelset ist von der quali her super aber von der optik her mÃ¼ll finde ich jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cam zink (8. Mai 2006)

@tim: vielen Dank =)


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

FREER, das waere vll was fuer Dich. Ziehmlicher Minimalaufbau   

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/837155/

Gruss, Felix


----------



## meth3434 (9. Mai 2006)

tut mir echt leid euch so quälen zu müssen aber diesen lachkrampf wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/837155/

unfassbar.... :kotz:


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Mai 2006)

Cool Meht 

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/794302/   Das ist umso schoener!
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/794509/ Das auch, aber etwas ungluecklich fotografiert 
http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/747402/             OHNE Worte - wie geil ist das denn?! MIt Spinergys...


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Ja ja, richtig schöne Teile!!
Heut Abend stell ich vielleicht die Bilder von meinem rein.. Wenn ich die Zeit finde!?

Bis dahin,


----------



## h4ribo (9. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> FREER, das waere vll was fuer Dich. Ziehmlicher Minimalaufbau
> 
> ...




omg wasn das für eine drecksschüssel, is ja quälerei  wie kann man nur so eine forke da reinhaun ???


----------



## h4ribo (9. Mai 2006)

und noch eine frage, sind die oberrohre vom 04er bis zum 06er gleich ??? außer in der form.. denn irgendwie sheen die beim 06 er dicker aus oder hab ich nen optik fehler >.< ???


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Ich tipp mal auf Optik Fehler!
Die Oberrohre sind gleich..

CIAO


----------



## h4ribo (9. Mai 2006)

ok danke 
so nun  hab ich ein top angebot von meinem hÃ¤ndler ein rmx r.1 neu mit garantie fÃ¼r 1400â¬  muss nur noch des geld dafÃ¼r haben.. da er ihn mir nur verkauft wenn ich es komplett kaufe mit meinen parts..


----------



## Xexano (9. Mai 2006)

Mein RMX hat eine kleine Schönheitsänderung bekommen... aber ich habe keine CAM zur Hand. Es ist aber keine Hardware...  

Aber damit werde ich mein RMX immer aus 100 weißen RMXs fischen können... 

@Insane: Seit wann hat DAS http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/747402/ Bike Spinergys? Das sind doch stinknormale Mavic LRS, die ich bei meinem Bike auch habe. 
Bis auf Chris King, den Pedalen, der 66 und der KeFü (verflixt, habe immer noch keine) und den Bremsen (was sind das im Bild für welche?) isses meinem ziemlich gleich...  
Bis auf dieses besagtes Schmankerel, wie oben erwähnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (9. Mai 2006)

@xexano: er meinte wohl eher, dass es super aussähe wenn das super bike jetzt noch spinergys hätte....
Welche änderung hat dein rmx denn nun bekommen? cool dass du auch zum rocky meet kommst, dann seh ich auch mal ein weisses aus der nähe!


----------



## h4ribo (9. Mai 2006)

verkauft wer von euch jungs gerade ne 888er gabel fÃ¼r nen rmx ?? wenn joa bietet mir mal was an da ich keine 700â¬ fÃ¼r ne neue gabel zahlen will


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Mai 2006)

Ja, Xexano - so wie des Meth es gesagt hat meinte ich es...und, Xexano...
Zelebriert schreibt man so nicht Zelebiert. ZeleBIERt kann man auch machen. Muss man aber nicht 

Bin auf Dein Bike Update gespannt, wenn es keine Hardware ist?! Vll nen Soft Pluesch Sattel?


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Sodala! Endlich mal paar Bilder online von meinem Big Bike!!
..mehr in meiner Galerie..














later,


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

Geil    

Na, dann erzähl mal die genaue "wie bringe ich da funktionierend eine Rohloffnabe in den Hinterbau" Geschichte. 


G.


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Geil
> 
> Na, dann erzähl mal die genaue "wie bringe ich da funktionierend eine Rohloffnabe in den Hinterbau" Geschichte.
> 
> ...



GARNICHT!!



oder sagen wir mal, noch nicht. Das ist eine Prototyp-Nabe die an den Hinterbau angepasst wurde! Ich bin mit Rohloff noch am testen und am entwickeln. Vielleicht wird es in naher Zukunft eine Serien-reife Nabe von Rohloff geben!? Aber im Moment steht noch nichts fest!

greets,


----------



## TurboLenzen (9. Mai 2006)

Außerdem braucht man noch einen speziell angefertigten Bremsadapter. Hab ich extra fräsen lassen..





Macht aber einiges her!?


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Mai 2006)

Ja dann entwickelt mal fleißig 


G.


----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

einfach geil dieses rmx  hab mal noch ne frage (wie selten *G*) kann man felgen und speichen ohne extremen aufwand umlackieren ??? wenn ja würde ich mir die fr6.1d felgen holen und weiss lackieren ansonstne gleich die double track in weiss

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker, was ist denn das für eine bremse, eine louise fr ?? wenn ja warum hast du ausgerechnet diese dran, ich find sie nicht so dolle wie alle immer sagen.. war mit ihr nicht so zu frieden, hoffe die m6 wird besser


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Mai 2006)

ALutech macht seine Laufraeder zu guten Preisen in jeder RAL Farbe. www.wildsau.com Sind auch qualitativ gut.
Den Aufwand eine 6.1D zu lackieren wuerde ich nicht machen. 
Mit der M6 wirste SICHER Deine Freude haben


----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

ok ne ich bekomm meine sache von meinem hÃ¤ndler  der is zu 100% billiger  z.b. normale double tracks bekomme ich dort fÃ¼r 25â¬ *hehe  naja muss nur schaun das ich jetzt des geld noch bekomm dann kann ich mir den rm1 fÃ¼r 1300â¬ kaufen und meine parts.. dann fehlt mir nur noch die gabel *juhu


----------



## marc (10. Mai 2006)

@freeridechecker.   Mörderschönes RMX


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Danke Marc!
@Freer: Ich fahr keine Magura! Bin nur auf Hayes unterwegs. Die hintere Scheibe sieht zwar wie eine Magura aus, ist aber eine Rohloff Scheibe. Für die Nabe braucht man nämlich eine spezielle Scheibe, da kann man nicht die originalen 6-Loch Scheiben fahren!

greets,


----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

jo des weß ich auch noch  ok sah wie magura aus... trotzdem einfach geile bike  will garnet die kosten wissen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Die kosten brauchst du auch gar nicht zu wissen!!

later,


----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

sollte auch keine frage sein


----------



## Xexano (10. Mai 2006)

Dumdidum... war da mal ein Tippfehler?!? 

Danke Insane!  

@Mario: Mensch... dein Bike stiehlt jedem weissen RMX die Show... *schmoll* 
Und mit der Fahrkunst werde ich leider auch net Ã¼berzeugen kÃ¶nnen... 
    

Sind die Rohloffs besser als SRAM X.9? Wieviel wÃ¼rden sie kosten, wenn sie rauskommen wÃ¼rden? (Beeil dich mit der Forschung!  )

Aber HAMMERsweetes RMX. Die weissen DoubleTracks passen sehr gut dazu! 

Und dieses Schmankerl... nunja, ich habe jetzt das GefÃ¼hl, ich mache jetzt nur zuviel Tamtam drumherum...  so besonders extrem isses auch net, sieht aber (in meinen Augen) schÃ¶n aus!  Und wie gesagt: Macht sehr einzigartig..

PlÃ¼schsattel... klingt gut, muss ich mal suchen  Aber ist nicht... gehÃ¶rt immer noch zur "Hardware".
Ãbrigens: Zieht mal den Sattel plus SattelstÃ¼tze aus dem RMX und fahrt mal ohne Sattel und SattelstÃ¼tze... ungewohnter Anblick und Feeling... 
Musste aber mal fÃ¼r ne Zeit rausmachen, da ich bissl die "Statue of Liberty" probieren wollte (Yep, auf dem RMX  ). Daran Schuld ist das Buch zum Geburtstag von meinem Freund... von Hans "No Way" Rey... 

â¬dit: Mario.. eins stÃ¶rt mich an deinem Bike... die Griffe...


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Tja Xexano, mach mal paar Bilder von deinem neuen Update! Ich bin sehr gespannt!
Rohloff ist natürlich besser als SRAM X.9! Da fragst du aber auch den falschen
Was hast du gegen die Griffe? DIe guten Race Face Lock-Ons mit Rohloff shifter!? Aber ich weiß, GESCHMACKSACHE!!

trotzdem danke und Viel Spaß noch mit deinem 2.0er!!


----------



## Xexano (10. Mai 2006)

Das sind Race Face Lock On Griffe? Die sehen auf den Bildern aus wie Baumarktgriffe... sorry  
Dann plädiere ich mal für die RMB-Griffe...  

Aber gibt es Rohloff auch mit Triggern? Ich finde diese "Drehgriffe" beschissen...
Oder ich habe mal wieder auf dem Bild was verpeilt...
Und Bilder? 
Ach was... warten wir mal auf den Rocky Treff ab...  Und schaun mer mal, wem das auffällt... oder halt eben bei dem Meeting in Siegburg, wenn es klappt


----------



## h4ribo (10. Mai 2006)

hi leuts guckt euch den mal an : 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...807931432QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
wie kann man bitte so eine geo versauen... 30 cm federweg in einem rm7.. passt auch voll -.-"... die lock ons grips von race face finde ich richtig geil, einzigster nachteil, die schrauben sind sehr schnell durchgedreht (bekomm deshalb den griff nicht mehr vom lenker, bitte hilfe ^^ )  an jedem bike kann man immer was verändern , aber irgendwann ist es echt sinnlos wofür ??? um ein poser bike zu haben ? lieber mehr trainieren als immer nur ein halbes bike zu haben ( sagt der richtige >.< ) also ride hard and be cool


----------



## TurboLenzen (10. Mai 2006)

Nein, die Rohloff funktioniert nur mit Drehgriffen! Daran musste ich mich auch erst gewöhnen, aber nach 1, 2 x fahren hast man den "Dreh" raus!


----------



## h4ribo (11. Mai 2006)

sattelstützenmaß war doch 30,9mm oder irre ich mich ?


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

Rohloff funktioniert nur mit Drehgriffen? Baaah! 

Da ist eine Veränderung gefragt! Ich finde Drehgriffe einfach nur scheußlich und auch von der Handhabung nicht so gut... The one and only Triggern! 
Nachholbedarf also...  

Dieses RM7 bei Ebay ist wirklich sehr ungkücklich. Sieht nach einem Poserbike aus: Chris King, Gustav M, 300 mm Federweg (Super Monster), Double Wides, DH-Schläuche, Oversize Komponente etc.

Ich würde natürlich auch die Super Monster als erstens rausholen und diese gegen eine saubere 150-170 mm Fox oder 66-Gabel ersetzen
Schläuche RAUS und normale Schwalbe AV-Schläuche rein...
Double Wides? Äh?!? Weg damit... ich würde da etwas wesentlich leichteres reinbauen. S-Type oder CrossMax/DeeMax/DeeTrack oder etwas gutes von Mavic/DT Swiss. Je nachdem...
Und die Kurbeln würden auch bei mir rausfliegen. So wies auf den Bildern aussieht, isses eine Qual! Wahrscheinlich saubere Race Face Komponente mit einem Bashguard.
Der Rest wäre dann akzeptabel...


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Mai 2006)

Nachholbedarf?? Es funktioniert nicht anders! Die Rohloff wird ja mit zwei Schaltzügen bedient. Das heißt, indem man am Griff dreht, werden beide Seile gezogen. Einer halt immer in die andere Richtung als der andere. Mit Triggern kann man nicht beide Seile auf einmal ziehen! Das ist die ganze Sache..

later,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Mai 2006)

Die meisten denken das Drehgriff gleich Drehgriff ist.
Bei einer Kettenschaltung find ich es auch ungut, weil ja die Rasterung im Drehgriff sein muß.
Aber bei der Rohloff ist einfach nur gut so wie es ist...da braucht man nichts verändern.

G.


----------



## h4ribo (11. Mai 2006)

des rm7 ist wirklich das über poser bike... das ist ja nochnet einmal mehr zum fahren geeignet. Rohloff ist schon eine geile erfindung  freut mich immer wieder das mein nachname solch einen guten ruf beiträgt  und da freut man sich ja immer wieder auf gute bemerkungne. Klar währen shifter besser nur z.z. lässt es die technik noch nicht zu wie freeridechecker richtig erklärt hat. ist alles eine frage der gewöhnung, ich konnte mich bislang ddamit noch nicht einigen da ich immer irgendiwe was an den fingern brauch  und der bremshebel ist nur für looser


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Mai 2006)

@ Xexano - CrossMax waere wohl kaum eine gute Wahl im RM7 (auch nicht der XL)

@ Freer - Nimm Dir mal ein Beispiel an der Qualitaet Deines Namensvetters und versuche diese auf Deine Beitraege zu uebertragen   

P.S. Bin heut das erste mal seit langem mal wieder Drehgriff gefahren. X.0. So verkehrt fand ich das nicht.


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

@Insane: Kommt drauf an, wie du das Bike gestaltest. Sollte es eher ein Trail-Bike werden, sind CrossMaxs hier nicht verkehrt... und ich denke mal, man kann das RM7 auch sehr gut als Trail-Bike gestalten. 150 mm vorne, bessere Reifen blablubb... und schon könnte es Wunder wirken!?

Oder sollte das RM7 schwerer sein, als es aussieht?


----------



## h4ribo (11. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> @Insane: Kommt drauf an, wie du das Bike gestaltest. Sollte es eher ein Trail-Bike werden, sind CrossMaxs hier nicht verkehrt... und ich denke mal, man kann das RM7 auch sehr gut als Trail-Bike gestalten. 150 mm vorne, bessere Reifen blablubb... und schon könnte es Wunder wirken!?
> 
> Oder sollte das RM7 schwerer sein, als es aussieht?




ja los knall gleich ne dj 3 rein 
wie der eine idiot bei pinkbikes oder so ^^ sein rmx mit 130mm federweg vorne... 
am besten finde ich in einem rm ist immernoch eine usd gagel, die geo und die optik stimmt dabei einfach überein, nicht umsonst werden sie so oft mit shiver oder dorado gefahren  ich finde nicht das ein rmx ein touren/trail bike ist  rm/rmx bleiben freerider in meinen augen und da passt nix unter 170mm federweg


----------



## Jendo (11. Mai 2006)

Also ich fahr auch Drehgriffe am Bike! Hab damit überhaupt kein Problem und hab bis jetzt jedesmal von Shifter auf Drehgriff gewechselt. Es ist einfach eine kleine Gewöhnugssache. Aber viel Vorurteile stimmen meines erachtens einfach nicht. Zum Beispiel, das man im harten Gelände unabsichtlich schalten würde... Also bei mir geht das nicht! Naja, ich will ja nicht das Thema Gewicht anspielen, denn hier im RMX fred, spielen 45gramm sicherlich nicht die Rolle 

@Mario: es sollte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein eine Schalthebel zu konstruieren, der gleichzeitig zwei Seil benutzt! Ich würd eher sagen, das es da ein haufen Patent Probleme gibt, die der Entwicklung im Wege stehen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?
Gruß, Robert


----------



## Xexano (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo...? Wir sprechen hier vom RM7 und nicht RMX  

Und nein, DJ 3 ist schon bissl untertrieben... 

Jetzt aber bevor jetzt der Rest losknallt: "Ja RM7 ist Vorgänger von RMX blablubb..." will ich gerne mal erklären, wie ich auf die Idee kam, RM7 weniger FRX-lastig umzubauen:

Also: Wenn man die RM7 Rahmen mit z.B. dem Rahmen des Switches vergleicht, fallen einem kleine Ähnlichkeiten auf. (Ich sagte KLEINE, klar, ich vergleiche hier 2 versch. Bikes!). Und ein Switch lässt sich auch in beide Richtungen trimmen: Trail oder FRX.
Ich kenne das Gewicht des RM7-Bikes nicht, aber ich denke, es ist leichter als ein RMX. 
Gestaltet man den Aufbau vernünftig, könnte etwas daraus werden. Es muss nicht immer alles Richtung FRX/DH gebaut werden. 
Und: Eine 66 mit 150 mm könnte auch noch gut reinpassen. Ich habe nur keine 100%ige Ahnung, wie die Geo aussieht. Muss aber nicht gleich, nur weil es unter 170 mm ist, tiefbauend und blödaussehend sein. Außerdem: Die Profis fahren jetzt tlw. auch mit immer weniger Federweg. Heutzutage müssen es laut den Pros schon Einfachbrückengabeln in den Bikes sein. 

Und nenn mich nicht nocheinmal Idiot.


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fahr auch Drehgriffe am Bike! Hab damit überhaupt kein Problem und hab bis jetzt jedesmal von Shifter auf Drehgriff gewechselt. Es ist einfach eine kleine Gewöhnugssache. Aber viel Vorurteile stimmen meines erachtens einfach nicht. Zum Beispiel, das man im harten Gelände unabsichtlich schalten würde... Also bei mir geht das nicht! Naja, ich will ja nicht das Thema Gewicht anspielen, denn hier im RMX fred, spielen 45gramm sicherlich nicht die Rolle
> 
> @Mario: es sollte doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein eine Schalthebel zu konstruieren, der gleichzeitig zwei Seil benutzt! Ich würd eher sagen, das es da ein haufen Patent Probleme gibt, die der Entwicklung im Wege stehen, oder sehe ich das Falsch?
> Gruß, Robert



Ich glaube, dass es schon gehen würde einen Trigger zu entwerfen, der mit 2 Schaltseilen arbeitet. Aber, versuch dir einen normalen 9-Fach Trigger vorzustellen, der auf einmal mit 14-Gängen von der Rohloff geschalten wird!? Ich weiß nicht, ob so viele Gänge "waagerecht" überhaupt platz haben und die Spulen die in einem Trigger sitzen überhaupt ausreichend wären, für solche langen Wege?!? Und wenn alles Platz hätte, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich ein rießiger Klotz den man sich an den Lenker basteln müsste!?
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwann mal eine alternative!?

So long, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2006)

aha...
Naja, wie gesagt ich hab mit Drehgriffen keinen Probleme. Aber du hast schon Recht, das es bissl eng für einen moderaten Shiffter werden könnte.
Gruß
 Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

@ Xexano - doch, klar. Es ist ueberhaupt kein Problem ein RM7 etwas Richtung Tourer zu trimmen. Das faengt mit den Reifen an und hoert bei ner leichteren Gabel und Bremse auf. Aber lass Dich nicht taeuschen - der Rahmen ist trotzdem recht schwer...und vll geht dann auch ein CrossMax XL (kein normaler!) in dem Bike auf - warum eigentlich nicht?!
Auch Dein Vergleich zw altem Switch und RM7 ist durchaus erlaubt da die Hauptrahmen, je nach Jahrgang, fast idenisch waren.


----------



## h4ribo (12. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Und nenn mich nicht nocheinmal Idiot.



hab ich nie gesagt  ich sprach mit idiot den jenigen an der sein rmx eine 130er forke reingehaun hat


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

Mario - dein RMX ist einfach umwerfend schön. Bin normalerweiße nicht gerade ein Liebhaber von weißen Bikes, aber seit ich deines gesehen habe, könnte ich es mir vorstellen. Neben dem Canuck von Neikless meiner Geschmacksempfindung nach das schönste RMX im Thread! Und dann noch mit Rohloff! Deine drei RM`s auf einem Bild würden sicher einiges hermachen - nur so als Anregung 
Ich glaube, mein nächstes Bike wird auch ein Rohloffbike werden....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## h4ribo (12. Mai 2006)

mal eine allgemein frage an euch, wie groß seit ihr und welche rahmengröße fährt ihr ?? da ich nun vor der entscheidung stehe 18" oder 16,5" bin 180cm groß und lange arme hab heute unerwartet viel geld bekommen und nun will ich mir den rahmen bestellen nur die größe muss passen  kann leider kein rmx hier mal probe fahren.. und bestellen tu ich es mir ja auch bayern
kommt vllt jemand aus berlin von euch ?

danke schonmal, bin für jede hilfe dankbar


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Mai 2006)

1,88m / M (18") - bin aber auch schon RMX 16.5 gefahren - war sogar recht gut.
Ist aber immer Geschmackssache - und Einsatzbereich Sache.
Ich empfehle Dir aber eher 16.5


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab ja ein Switch und ein Rmx.
Und des Switch hab ich in 19,5 Zoll und des Rmx in 18. 
Bin selber 192cm groß.
Damit sind für mich beide Räder ungefähr identisch zum fahren...bei Touren.....
.....also was ich damit sagen will ist, daß das 18 Zoll Rmx länger ist als das 19.5 Zoll Switch.
Und was ich damit wiederum sagen will ist, kauf dir des Rmx net zu groß. 
Hoffe ich habe dich damit nicht durcheinander gebracht  

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (12. Mai 2006)

ne nur ich bin halt 180cm groß, lange arme und beine  also länger als normale leute ich hatte ein 16,5 01er slayer und der war mir definitiv zu klein nun die frage wieder 16,5 oder 18,0
soll auf keinen fall touren  also schon wie es gedacht ist als freerider
naja und auf 18er vllt nen 30er anstatt ein 50er vorbau ? hab nur angst das ich beim 16,5er wieder beinprobleme habe da mein lenker einschlag ziemlich gering war ( bin mit lenker gegen die beide geschlagen )


----------



## Jendo (12. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> bin mit lenker gegen die beide geschlagen


Aha. Was wollte uns der "Künstler" damit sagen?

Es wird doch sicherlich in Deutschlands Hauptstadt einen RM Vertragshändler geben! Wenn du so einen schlacksigen Körperbau hast, dann solltest du 18" nehmen, andernfalls hör auf die genannten Tipps lieber 16,5" zu nehmen...

Laut BA gibt es in Berlin 4 Rocky Händler (klick hier!)


----------



## Xexano (12. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre mit meinen 186 cm ein 16.5'' RMX. Und habe auch mit den Beinen/Füßen eigentlich keine Probleme. Das Bike ansich ist super!

Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne (aus Neugier) mal ein 18'' RMX zum Vergleich fahren, ob der Unterschied so sehr auffällt und WIE der Unterschied sich bemerkbar macht... 
Und ich schließe mich an Jendo an: Geh mal zu einem Rocky Mountain Händler und probiers selber aus. Es können auch noch 1000 Leute sagen, welche Größe gut wäre, letztendlich kommt es auf dein Geschmack an. 
Und sicherlich kommt der TourBus auch nach Berlin vorbei?!?

Die Überlegung mit den 30er und 50er Vorbau halte ich erstmals für unnötig! 

----

Hmm... Biken ist ein teures Hobby. Mein Konto ist heute schon etwas leichter geworden... und demnächst kommt noch eine neue Hardware ans RMX...  *versucht, euch neugierig zu machen*


----------



## numinisflo (12. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> *versucht, euch neugierig zu machen*




Es hat funktioniert - ich bin neugierig. Also, lass raus die Info.....
Was für Hard- und Software kommt an dein RMX?

FLO


----------



## h4ribo (12. Mai 2006)

jo problem hab 3 läden gefragt die rocky mountain betreibne keiner der leute hat ein rmx... alle vllt ein blizzard und so aber rmx/switch immer nur auf bestellung, ich fühl mich wie aufn dorf ( sry ) aber des kanns irgendwie net sein und nur 1 laden bekommt ein rmx aber erst nächsten monat


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Mai 2006)

Oh man...Freer - eigentlich dachte ich eh (oder hoffte) dass die Frage mittlerweile laengst geklaert sei so lange wie du schon am RMX rumdoktorst. Wie hast Du ueberhaupt Angebote bewertet wenn Du nichtmal den Elementarpunkt schlechthin geklaert hast?
MIttlerweile hab ich fast das gefuehl Du machst Dir nen Spass daraus uns hier in Atem zu halten.
Oder macht Dir die Vorfreude einfach so unglaublich viel Spass dass Du das Bike immer nur vor Dir her schiebst? Oder scheitert es seit Monaten an den finaziellen Moeglichkeiten?
Andere Leute sagen sie kaufen ein Bike, kaufen es und gut ist. Nur bei Dir ist das seit jeher anders.
Fakt ist: Fuer Dich waere es besser einfach Rad zu fahren statt drueber zu reden.


Ich moechte nun mal anmerken dass ich erwaege mir in etwa 20 Jahren (wenn ich das Geld dann hab) einen Ferrari (vll aber auch nen Porsche) zu kaufen. Weis zwar nicht welchen und so, aber vll koennt ihr  mir schon mal nen Tipp geben welche Ausstattung ich nehmen soll...


----------



## blaubaer (13. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich moechte nun mal anmerken dass ich erwaege mir in etwa 20 Jahren (wenn ich das Geld dann hab) einen Ferrari (vll aber auch nen Porsche) zu kaufen. Weis zwar nicht welchen und so, aber vll koennt ihr  mir schon mal nen Tipp geben welche Ausstattung ich nehmen soll...


----------



## h4ribo (13. Mai 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

>


unterschied nur ich hab die kohle dafür  also fürs rmx jetzt ^^ und nicht erst in 20 jahren
bestellt wirds nächste woche... und dann dauersts nochmal ca 1-3 wochen, da er u.a. die diabolus kurble/vorbau in weiss bestellt und bestimmte hope parts


----------



## Homegrown (13. Mai 2006)

Nach den ganze Diskussionen hier mal wieder ein RMX in Bewegung


----------



## blaubaer (13. Mai 2006)

das kann ja fliegen  

muss ich meinem auch mal beibringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (13. Mai 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Es hat funktioniert - ich bin neugierig. Also, lass raus die Info.....
> Was für Hard- und Software kommt an dein RMX?
> 
> FLO



 *weiterquäl*

Naja, bei der Hardware posaune ich noch nichts, da die noch nicht am RMX dran ist. Ich habe sie erst bestellt und Einbau ist wahrscheinlich dann am 22. Mai in Siegburg. In der Zwischenzeit werde ich halt eben mit den Testbikes vom Rocky-Tour-Bus meine Zeit verbringen...  

Und bei der Software... ist es eigentlich nicht schon ZU offensichtlich? Redking hatte es gestern schon richtig erraten 
Ich liste mal die Punkte auf:
--> Software... also kein richtiger Bike-Part
--> macht mein RMX einmalig... (was kann es nur sein)
--> kein Plüschsattel (Gruß an Insane und du hast mir ne bekloppte Idee gegeben! Danke!  )
--> Gewichtzunahme wäre nur bestimmt 1 Gramm oder so...  

Jetzt müsste es jedem klar sein... 

Ach... und soll ich noch ne dritte "-ware" erwähnen? Nen Bodyware? 
Ist aber nur ein richtiger FF-Helm für den Rocky Treff. Vorher hatte ich eh nur den Casco Viper MX, also Kinnschutz so "lala"-stabil. Da TLD und Jaehnproducts ne richtig miese Servicewüste sind, habe ich halt eben bei meinem "Händler des Vertrauens" den Axo G-Force-Helm in Weiß geholt. Passt gut zum RMX. 

Und zum Bild: Nice... aber nass...


----------



## demoscher (14. Mai 2006)

@homegrown 
schöner sprung, du (sau) hast stuyle


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Mai 2006)

Geil Homegrown! Da hat der Tim ja perfekt fotografiert!


----------



## Homegrown (14. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Geil Homegrown! Da hat der Tim ja perfekt fotografiert!



War nicht Tim  

Der war an diesem Tag nicht gut drauf.


----------



## lamerson (15. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ne nur ich bin halt 180cm groß, lange arme und beine  also länger als normale leute ich hatte ein 16,5 01er slayer und der war mir definitiv zu klein nun die frage wieder 16,5 oder 18,0
> soll auf keinen fall touren  also schon wie es gedacht ist als freerider
> naja und auf 18er vllt nen 30er anstatt ein 50er vorbau ? hab nur angst das ich beim 16,5er wieder beinprobleme habe da mein lenker einschlag ziemlich gering war ( bin mit lenker gegen die beide geschlagen )



ich bin 177 cm lang, und mein ehemaliges rmx canuck war größe m also 18 zoll.
du solltest nur ein 16,5 zoll rahmen nehmen wenn du kurze beine hast
(dann ist die gefahr gering das du mit den knien an den lenker stösst)

mfg


----------



## lamerson (15. Mai 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Ich moechte nun mal anmerken dass ich erwaege mir in etwa 20 Jahren (wenn ich das Geld dann hab) einen Ferrari (vll aber auch nen Porsche) zu kaufen. Weis zwar nicht welchen und so, aber vll koennt ihr  mir schon mal nen Tipp geben welche Ausstattung ich nehmen soll...



kauf dir nen ferrari, am besten stealth black


----------



## MB-Customs (18. Mai 2006)

ich hab ma ne frage und zwar eröffne ich im moment einen bike-shop wo auch rocky mountain gefürhrt wird!!!!!
Ist das RMX 2.0 in der grund ausstadung wohl gut genug oder wird dort vom käufer nach dem kauf noch viel verändert?????

MfG
MB-Customs


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Mai 2006)

Hi MB Customs,

die Frage erscheint mir ein wenig seltsam. Sicherlich wird sie aber nicht mit einem J"A ist gut genug" oder "NEIN ist es nicht" zu beantworten sein, da die Geschmaecker total unterschiedlich sind.
Gegenfrage: Was ist die Alternative zum 2.0? Eben.
Wenn man hier im Forum oder auf Festivals schaut fahren in dieser Preisklasse nur noch wenige wirkliche Komplettraeder.
Frueher oder spaeter tunt dann aber auch der Komplettradfahrer einzelne Komponenten.
Funktionell sind mit der 2.0er Ausstattung aber sicher keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## Xexano (18. Mai 2006)

Ich habe mir pers. z.B. das RMX 2.0 als Komplettfahrrad besorgt. Und fahre es immo auch so. Jedoch ist jetzt inzwischen auch schon noch einigens neues geplant fürs RMX. 

Aber ich kann mich nur an Insane anschließen: Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Manche möchten gerne selbst bestimmen, wie die Ausstattung auszusehen hat, manche wechseln Komponente wie ... Schuhe?  
Andere wiederum fahren lange mit der Custom-Ausstattung (glaube ich jedoch weniger) oder mit ihrem Custom-Aufbau. 

Also: Man kann mit allem rechnen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sms (18. Mai 2006)

MB-Customs schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ma ne frage und zwar eröffne ich im moment einen bike-shop wo auch rocky mountain gefürhrt wird!!!!!
> Ist das RMX 2.0 in der grund ausstadung wohl gut genug oder wird dort vom käufer nach dem kauf noch viel verändert?????
> 
> MfG
> MB-Customs


ääähm,
wenn man selbst *keine* Ahnung von Rädern hat, dann sollte man vielleicht lieber *keinen* Bike-Shop eröffnen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Jendo (18. Mai 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> ääähm,
> wenn man selbst *keine* Ahnung von Rädern hat, dann sollte man vielleicht lieber *keinen* Bike-Shop eröffnen, oder was meint ihr?


Was sollte denn das jetzt heißen??
Das ein zukünftiger Bikehändler sich keine Informationen aus erster hand zulegen sollte?
Wenn man eine ordentliche Frage stellt dann kann man jawohl auf eine vernünftige Antwort hoffen!


----------



## meth3434 (18. Mai 2006)

sms schrieb:
			
		

> ääähm,
> wenn man selbst *keine* Ahnung von Rädern hat, dann sollte man vielleicht lieber *keinen* Bike-Shop eröffnen, oder was meint ihr?




ziehmlich freche und unfreundliche antwort für jemanden der hier noch keinen einzigen beitrag verfasst hat! da mächte man fast in fussballfanmanier anstimmen: du kannst nach hause fahrn...   

Er hat eine ganz normale Frage gestellt und uns als Rocky fahrer (und ganz sicher nicht dich) gefragt was wir dazu denken...

erst denken dann posten, das war mal üblich im Rocky forum...aber du kommst ja auch von ausserhalb!


----------



## h4ribo (20. Mai 2006)

Eure größte wünsche gehen in erfüllung, eure täglichen gebete wurden erhört, eure genervten tage hoffentlich vorbei 
Rmx R1 frame ist bestellt  und kommt ca übernächsten montag an 
parts werden in 2-3 wochen bestellt, werde euch bilder nicht vorenthalten
wenn dazwischen noch luft ist will ich den rahmen umlackieren lassen, kann mir dort jemand einen laden empfehlen ???


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Erst freude - doch dann wieder fassungsloses an den Kopf fassen.

Du bestellst nen neuen Rahmen und willst ihn dann umlackieren? Warum zum Teufel das denn? Warte mal eine Saison - dann ist der Lack eh so niederge****t dass man vll ueber eine neue Beschichtung nachdenken kann. www.brandes-speckesser.de oder http://www.rockenstein-gmbh.de

Das mit den Parts wundert mich - hast Du nicht kuerzlich erzaehlt Du haettest  sie schon bestellt?

Naja wie auch immer - es scheint der Tag kommt naeher an dem auch Du endlich ein Bike hast...

Gratulation an Deinen Haendler auch...


----------



## Homegrown (20. Mai 2006)

HI

Da du ja nun "anscheinend" den Rahmen bestellt hast,
kannst du ja mal deine nervige Signature ändern bitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (20. Mai 2006)

jo...und deinen account auch bitte beseitigen.
einen neuen rahmen umlackieren^^ ich glaub du tickst net mehr ganz sauber freundchen^^
stornier den angeblichen rmx kauf^^ und bau dir von dem geld ne gummizelle um deine hohle birne

Mfg der der einen rahmen aus waschechtem easton vorweisen kann....^^


----------



## meth3434 (20. Mai 2006)

ok freer, herzlichen glückwunsch zum rahmen aber dann... oh gott was muss ich lesen?

ich spare es mir dir jetzt unfreundlichkeiten an den kopf zu werfen, das bringt erstens nix und zweitens würde das wohl endlos werden! 
Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und bau einfach dein Rad auf!!!!!! Jetzt mal ganz ohne Beleidigung und Verteufelungen, bau es einfach auf! Dann setz dich drauf und geh fahren und du wirst merken am radfahren ist mehr dran als darüber zu reden....

Langsam kann ich darüber nicht mal mehr lachen....


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Mai 2006)

Freer, vll denkst Du weil es ein paar Detailverliebte Spinner hier gibt (fast wir alle) dass Du nun auch jedes Detail schon im Vorfeld klaeren musst und jedes Teil was besonderes sein muss. Du musst uns da aber nicht nacheiffern.
Denn es gibt einen feinen Unterschied - Wir haben unsere Raeder bereits. Und wie Meth sagt: Bau es einfach auf, ja, vll sogar ohne Weisse Diabolus Teile (ich glaub eh nicht dass Du die jemals haben wirst) und FAHR Dein Bike. Du wirst schnell merken - es geht ums fahren. 
Ich verweise mal wieder auf meine Signatur. 
Parts sind sekundaer - meine DOOFEN XT Kurbeln gehen auch besser als KEINE Kurbeln. Deswegen sollte man sein Bike lieber aufbauen statt auf einzelne Teile zu warten - haette ich das geamcht waere mir schon zuviel entgangen diese Saison.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Mai 2006)

@Freer: Ein neues Bike umlackieren ist keine gute Idee...nene.    

@Insane: Hab mich mal mit der Fotogalerie auseinandergesetzt und jetzt zumindest meine Räder drinn


G.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Mai 2006)

Super Bilder Jörg! 

Aber gottverdammt Freer, jetzt ist dann echt Sense hier! Zu der Umlackierungsaktion wurde weiter oben ^^ alles gesagt!!!!

Shut the f*** up and ride your bike!


FLO


----------



## blaubaer (20. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> Eure größte wünsche gehen in erfüllung, eure täglichen gebete wurden erhört, eure genervten tage hoffentlich vorbei
> Rmx R1 frame ist bestellt  und kommt ca übernächsten montag an



das hiess es doch schon mal ???? 




ich glaubs erst wenn ichs seh  

und ein rocky lackiert mann nicht um, dass fährt mann bis es tot ist


----------



## h4ribo (21. Mai 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> das hiess es doch schon mal ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja sry aber mir gefällt persönlich das rot nicht so gut, das rmx 2.0 umso mehr. deshalb will ich mir erstmal das rmx in dem 2.0 look  umlackieren


sry : gerade unter 1 liter wodka einfluss


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> ja sry aber mir gefällt persönlich das rot nicht so gut, das rmx 2.0 umso mehr. deshalb will ich mir erstmal das rmx in dem 2.0 look  umlackieren
> 
> 
> sry : gerade unter 1 liter wodka einfluss


Hey Jung, du weißst das du dann bestimmt deine Garantie verlierst! 
Das RMX 2.0 konntest du dann wohl nicht bestellen oder war dies dir dann zu teuer??
Sorry, ich habe hier nichts verloren da ich nur ein rotes Switch fahre aber mir platzt langsam bei dem Friedenauer der Kragen!
Fahr mehr Rad und poste weniger Scheiß!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## h4ribo (21. Mai 2006)

rad fahren tu ich die ganze zeit  nur nicht im fr bereich
ja und ich weiß das ich deshalb auch die garantie verlieren kan es is bislang auch kein fester entschluss sondern lediglich die frage im raum gestellt ob wer einge gut lackier firma kennt.


----------



## iNSANE! (21. Mai 2006)

Diese Frage habe ich dir ja beantwortet - bezogen auch Pulver. Nasslackiere gibts immer lokale. (Nein, nicht da wo man zum essen hingeht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rider93 (23. Mai 2006)

Ihr seit alle solche Bonzen !!!!!!!!!!!! Mir sind die zu teuer !!!!


----------



## cam zink (23. Mai 2006)

fahr halt baumarktbikes  geh arbeiten und verdien dir eins...ich bin noch schüler aber arbeite nebenbei und finanzier es mir so. meins ist hoffentlich nächste woche fertig.


----------



## soederbohm (23. Mai 2006)

Oh Mann, immer diese Kinder die sich hier rumtreiben. Aber wir wollen mit der Diskussion ja nciht von vorn anfangen, oder?


----------



## el Lingo (23. Mai 2006)

Oh oh, schon wieder dieses Thema! Aber keine Sorge, ich hakte mich jetzt auch mal zurück, trotz meiner sozialen Ader. Ich bin jetzt also auch wieder "Bonze", sogar ein ganz bonziger , aber dieses mal ist es Canadier kein Rocky. Jungs, ich habe nen Steifen


----------



## meth3434 (23. Mai 2006)

rider93 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr seit alle solche Bonzen !!!!!!!!!!!! Mir sind die zu teuer !!!!




wenn 93 dein geburtsjahr ist, dann aber gute nacht bei dem kommentar...

BITTE VERSCHONT UNS VON EUREM GEISTIGEN DÜNNSCHISS!!!! DAS INTERESSIERT HIER KEINE SAU!!!!

wutanfall vorüber...


----------



## Xexano (23. Mai 2006)

Ich mache mir nichts draus! Und das solltet ihr auch net!

Rocky ist Rocky, seid stolz drauf, es gibt immer Neider. Leider nur zuviele!


----------



## Jendo (23. Mai 2006)

im Gegensatz zu Bildern im RMX fred...
Also postet doch lieber ein paar coole Bildchen, sodas wir uns daran ergötzen können auch andere "nichtbonzen User" 
!niveau!


----------



## cam zink (28. Mai 2006)

sodale meins ist jetzt fast fertig. jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die kurbel, hab aber solang noch ne alte specialized kurbel von nem kumpel drin. aber wie ist das mim schaltwerk?? ich hab noch nie so lang gebraucht um die schaltung einzustellen. ist das normal? 
und es is net normal wenn der steuersatz ein bissl spiel mit der gabel hat oder?
danke jungs =) wenn meins fertig ist poste ich mal ein paar bildchen


----------



## Xexano (28. Mai 2006)

Nein, das mit dem Steuersatz ist nicht gut... aber vielleicht musst du nur das Steuersatz etwas festdrehen? Bei meinem RMX hatte es kurzzeitig auch bissl Freiraum gehabt (es hatte gewackelt), nachdem ich aber das Steuersatz fester geschraubt hatte (4-6 Schrauben an der Gabel aufdrehen, dann Steuersatz festdrehen, dann die 4-6 Schrauben wieder festmachen!) isses jetzt eigentlich wieder i.O.! 
Beim Schaltwerk.. ehrlich gesagt k.A...  aber wenn du den Umwerfer meinst: Ja, der Umwerfer ist echt bissl schwierig, da immer ein Stück Rahmen vom RMX im Weg ist, so dass man kaum mit dem Schraubenzieher an den Umwerfer rankommt... 
Bin aber echt neugierig auf dein RMX Simmons!

@Jendo: Haben wir jetzt nicht genug Bilder dank Rocky-Treff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (29. Mai 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn du den Umwerfer meinst: Ja, der Umwerfer ist echt bissl schwierig, da immer ein Stück Rahmen vom RMX im Weg ist, so dass man kaum mit dem Schraubenzieher an den Umwerfer rankommt...
> Bin aber echt neugierig auf dein RMX Simmons!



beim RMX Wade Simmons kann man keinen umwerfer montieren  

@cam zink : hatte leider nur ganz am anfang mal noermale schaltung bei meinem montiert, aber kann mich nicht erinneren dass es länger gedauert hätte sie einzustellen, fahr jetzt Rohloff, da hat mann noch weniger probs 

zum steuersatz, Neu oder gebraucht übernommen vom vorherigen bike ??? und gabel ?? SC od. DC ???


----------



## cam zink (29. Mai 2006)

der typ hatte unten einen fsa the pig dh pro drin (aber einen alten) den hab ich durch den gleichen in neu ersetzt aber mit industrielagern, was vorher nich war. der obere ist so wie es aussieht ein race face disbolus. ich hab noch die obere schale von dem neuen steuersatz da. sollte ich dann lieber den reinmachen? und ich fahr SC gabel


----------



## blaubaer (29. Mai 2006)

ich würd auch die obere lagerschalen wechseln und bei SC ist das anziehen ja kein problem, da die obere brücke wegfällt 

ich hatte bis letztens auch einen Diabolus montiert, jetzt aber nach 2 jahren  hat er er die ersten ermüdungserrscheinungen von sich gegeben  , neu ist jetzt ein ChrisKing montiert


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

.


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/255909

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/255909

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/255908


hier ein paar rmx bilder und unglaublicher weise aber ja es ist meins 
es kam gestern an. Auch wenn ich eine sehr sehr anstrengende person hier bin, dank ich euch trotzdem für die antworten und die vielen hilfen und natührlich für die viele geduld
Nun rück das riden näher 

mein pc blockt des wohl wenn ichn ur bilder anzeigen will, sry, deshalb nur der link auf das bild


----------



## Stiftsquelle (29. Mai 2006)

Was machen denn die schon bestellten Parts?
Und wieso nicht mal die Dorado zur Probe einbauen, wo du sie sowieso noch hast?
mfg Jannik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

die liegen nicht bei mir die dorados
die teile konnten wegen einem guten kumpel den ich fianziell aushelfen musste erst in 2 tagen wieder bestellt werden
dann fehlt mir nur noch meine gabel und bike ist komplett


----------



## s.d (29. Mai 2006)

Also in welcher Farbe willst du es nun lackieren (lassen)? Ich würde den Lack nur anschleifen damit der neue dann gut hält würde so ne 50er Körnung empfehlen weil dann dauert es nicht so lang wie mit ner feinen Körnung und ein paar Kratzer bekommt es sowieso. Farbe würd ich Neongelb nehmen kauf dir einfach ein paar Textmarker und das Beste du kannst bei Bedarf immer wieder ausbessern. Das hat dann bestimmt Niemand. 
Also ich wünsch dir ernsthaft viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und Fahren.


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

ne ich lass den lack erstmal so frühstens über weihnachten würde ich ihn von einer firma in style von rmx 2.0 umlackieren lassen. aber dies ist bislang nur eine vision ^^ da ich noch nicht weiß wie farblich der rahmen zu den parts past.


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

komischer Teppich


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

nich meiner  bin erst seit 2 wochen in dem zimmer , aber ich glaube des is bissle oftopic


----------



## Tim Simmons (29. Mai 2006)

wenns denn wirklich deiner ist^^....herzlichen glühstrumpf


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Nur so nebenbei. Der Sattelschnellspanner ist falsch rum montiert! Also nicht bloß nach hinten gedreht, sondern auf dem Kopf stehend!?
Schau mal, ob du den überhaupt ab bekommst..

Die Farbe finde ich übrigens Super Geil! Wer diese klassische Farbe ändern möchte hat den Rahmen nicht verdient!! (Meine Meinung!)

Mario


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

freeridechecker schrieb:
			
		

> Nur so nebenbei. Der Sattelschnellspanner ist falsch rum montiert! Also nicht bloß nach hinten gedreht, sondern auf dem Kopf stehend!?
> Schau mal, ob du den überhaupt ab bekommst..
> 
> Die Farbe finde ich übrigens Super Geil! Wer diese klassische Farbe ändern möchte hat den Rahmen nicht verdient!! (Meine Meinung!)
> ...




nene sattelklemme ist richtig gerade nachgeschaut 
naja das r2 hätte am besten gepasst von der farbe her oder das 2.0 aber egal ich bleib erstmal bei rot und schlecht sieht es ja auch nciht aus nur irgendwie wird das bike dann ganschön bunt  weiss,schwarz,blau,rot
aber hauptsache es wird erstmal komplett


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

die Spalte des Spanners muss aber auf alle Fälle nach vorne schauen, da wo auch die Spalte im Rahmen ist. Sonst kann es beim Klemmen der Stütze probleme geben!!


----------



## cam zink (29. Mai 2006)

also wenn du das echt umlackieren willst dann könnten wir vll rahmen tauschen?? ich wollte eigentlich erst den roten, hab ihn aber nirgendwo bekommen und nun hab ich ein wade simmons. also wenn du es sowieso tauschen willst =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

Das Rote RMX ist neben dem Canuck DAS RMX fuer mich - hab grad Thomas' Szene in NWD5 geschaut - genial. Weisse Felgen - und dann eine Weisse 66 oder 888 - Das waere was.


----------



## Xexano (29. Mai 2006)

@Freer: 

Na, herzlichen Glückwunsch... es geht jetz' etwas weiter...

Und seid ihr alle meschugge? Dieser Rahmen ist absolut neu, hat kaum/keine Kratzer etc. und es wird über lackieren diskutiert?
Mein RMX 2.0 hat schon von BMais etwas stärkere Kratzer am Oberrohr. Aber ich denke, ich lackiere das Bike erst in 1-2 Jahren um, wenn es richtig deftig aussieht. Und nicht früher!!! 

UND:
Rot ist eindeutig eine sehr sehr schöne Farbe!  Ich hätte das RMX auch gerne in Rot genommen. Canuck sowieso!  

Darf ich mal nach der Rahmengrösse fragen? 

Und nochwas: Mein RMX ist jetzt heute in Siegburg in der Werkstatt. Die Kettenführung wird hoffentlich morgen bei Markus/DirtMetals ankommen und drangebaut....
Bremsen werden wahrscheinlich entlüftet. Ich spiele aber schon mit den Gedanken, in 1-2 Monaten vielleicht die Gustav M zu holen?!?
Ist doch nämlich echt schwach von der Hayes, nach dem DH in BMais komplett durchgeprügelt (nur ein paar Sec. Pause wegen Pedalenabrutschen  ) schon mit der Bremskraft schlapp zu machen... wie sähe es dann in Pontres du Soleil aus? Nene... 
Oder gibt es hier Einwände?


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Julian, 

der Rahmen sieht nach nem 18" aus.
Was die Bremsen angeht.. Geschmacksache! Ich mag bei der Hayes den direkten und knallharten Druckpunkt. Für die Gustav spricht die unglaubliche Bremskraft. Dafür hat die Magura durch den Schwimmsattel einen sehr weichen Druckpunkt. Vor und Nachteile haben sicherlich alle Bremsen. Ich persönlich schwöre allerdings auf die Hayes oder evtl. auf die Avid Juicy Seven (die du auch schon auf dem Slayer 90 gefahren bist, allerdings mit 185mm Scheiben). Denk mal drüber nach was dir wichtig ist, oder was die Bremse haben sollte und entscheide dann welche du nimmst, oder ob du bei der Hayes bleibst..

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## Jendo (29. Mai 2006)

warte erstmal die entlüftung der Bremse ab, bevor du denkst das die Hayes nicht bremsen können! Meini zieht im Gegensatz zu deiner sehr gut und wenn du wirklich luft im Öl hast, dann dürfte das auch der Grund für das schlechte Bremsverhaltne sein.

@ Freer: lass das Rot so wie es ist oder wir starten eine Kampagne für deine Ausbürgerung!


----------



## meth3434 (29. Mai 2006)

Also Freer jetzt mal nen versöhnlichen Post, nach deiner kleinen selbstreflektion kann man ja kaum anders als dir zum Rahmen gratulieren! ich hab mein Rm7 auch umlackiert, aber das war auch uvausgebleichtblau und altsilber, der rote rmx rahmen is doch wunderschön und der lack sieht mehr als gut aus, also lass ihn erstmal so! hast es ja richtig erkannt übern winter kann man dann so nen quatsch wie umlackieren machen! 

Lass mal bilder sehn wenn dein ominöses rmx endlich fertig ist und dann geh verdammt nochmal mit dem ding riden...

@xexano: also ich hab auch von der hayes auf die gustav gewechselt, vor allem weil die bremse wenig handkraft braucht und ich immer brutale krämpfe bei langen abfahrten ohne Pause (bozen) hatte... Sicher ist die bremse geschmackssache (design, gewicht, preis...) aber ich kann sie dir ohne einschränkung empfehlen! bei der Sache mit dem Druckpunkt geb ich dem Mario aber recht, der ist nicht der knackigste... aber wie er schon richtig gesagt hat: geschmackssache! fahr die Gustav lieber irgendwo mal Probe, und wenns nur auf asphalt ist, dann weisst du worauf du dich da einlässt...


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Mai 2006)

Hey Julian,

dass Du die Hayes "abgekocht" hast ist sicherlich nicht nur ein Problem der Bremse  Ich bin die Hayes HFX ja auch schon lange Zeit gefahren und fading war nie ein Problem, nur die gundsaetzlich etwas hoehere Handkraft (wo mein Gewicht auch mit reinspielt!) Wichtig ist eben auch dass man die Bremse nicht schleifen laesst, ich hab das ja mitbekommen. Dass dann speziell die hintere ans Limit gekommen ist, ist irgendwann klar. Da wird sicher NUR die Gustl "ueberleben" (frag mal Meth3434). Deine Hayes hat ja nicht nur "etwas nachgelassen" sondern schon Oel gespuckt also musst deutlich punktueller (haerter) bremsen und v.a. das Vorderrad mit einbeziehen. Wenn Du das beachtest wirst Du auch in Portes du Soleil keine Probleme haben.
Der Druckpunkt der Gustl ist uebrigens schon i.O. - wenn sie gut entlueftet ist (aber sicher nicht wie bei der Hayes). Schleifen kann sie bauart bedingt etwas mehr, was man aber auch mit einer sorgfaeltigen Justage auf Null bringen kann. Erfahrungsgemaess schleift ja eh jede Disc mal etwas (mal mehr mal weniger) egal welcher Bauart.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen,

Viele Gruesse, Felix


----------



## h4ribo (29. Mai 2006)

wie gesagt es ist nur ein gedanke.. und jetzt lass ich ihn eh nicht umlackieren.. und nein ich werde ihn nicht gegen ein wade simmons tauschen, denn mein rmx ist neu . Muss leider auf meine parts etwas warten da u.a. die diabolus in weiss  mein händler erst anfang-> mitte juni erhält. Brauch ich nur noch eine 888er die ich ebenfalls in weiss bekomme  dann ist es vollbracht. eine einzigste überlegung hab ich z.z. nur was bisschen oftopic ist double track in weiss oder spank in weiss..

Jede bremse schleift muste ich stark an meinen louise fr feststellen dennoch nach einiger zeit hab ich es auch fast auf 0 gebracht. hab es auch nie geschaft bei einer abfahrt bislang sie so zu quälen das sie einen aussetzer hatte, was schon für sich spricht. Hoffe mit den m6ti hab ich keine probleme  hauptsache sie greifen schön...


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2006)

Friedenau-Freer schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe mit den m6ti hab ich keine probleme


   Sicher nicht  

Ich wuerde Weisse Double Tracks nehmen - sind bewaehrt. Von der Idee her wirds nen schoenes Rad - und gratuliere - dann hast Du vll Ende Juni auch schon mal nen Bike und wir sind alle gluecklich  - bin gespannt was Du dann noch postest


----------



## TurboLenzen (30. Mai 2006)

Ach ja, die guten alten Double Tracks. Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!! Es gibt zwar bestimmt Leute hier im Forum oder wo auch immer, die dir die Felgen ausreden möchten, aber ich find sie Super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. Mai 2006)

ich zum Beispiel 
Mir sind die DoubleTracks einfach zu schwer. Aber das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung da ich sehr Leicht bin und auch sicherlich nicht vom Hochhausdroppe, sodas ich die dicken Dinger brauche. Aber in Weiß sind die teile echt heiß!


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2006)

Jendo schrieb:
			
		

> nicht vom Hochhausdroppe



Na toll! Loser


----------



## h4ribo (30. Mai 2006)

vorteil auch noch die doubletrack kosten mich die hälfte  und solange sie halten ist die welt inordnung ja ende mitte juni ist es dann vollbracht 

danach werden u.a. bremsgriffe/ausgleichsbehälter ausgetauscht in blau...
dann muss es erstmal mit dem bike reichen  leg dann lieber das geld in alkohol an denn nirgends gibt es 40% oder mehr


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2006)

Rot, Weiss, BlAU, sCHWARZ, Silber - sieht sicher toll aus. Aber das Rad sagt ja auch immer viel ueber seinen Besitzer aus - chaotisch in Deinem Falle. Und, ja, das mit dem Alkohol passt zu Dir - haettest vll frueher damit aufhoeren sollen...oder eher damit anfangen - dann haetten wiruns hier viel erspart 
Na ich bin dann mal auf Mitte Ende Juni gespannt - vll verkuendest Du dann vorher noch - ich hab jetzt doch keinen Rahmen oder so?
"Impossible is nothing"


----------



## h4ribo (30. Mai 2006)

lol also silber ist nix am bike außer die schwinge und kurzzeitig die bremsgriffe
ansonsten nix
also bleibt blau ,weiß , schwarz ,rot 
was noch akzeptabel ist 
den rahmen werde ich auf alle fälle behalten außer ein tausch gegen einen r2 / 2.0 wird da garnix passieren


----------



## Xexano (30. Mai 2006)

Also, mein Bike ist ungefähr so, wenn man es genau nimmt:

Weiß, schwarz, blau, silber, rot und braun....

Weiß ist klar...
Schwarz auch...
Blau: Fox DHX 5.0
Silber: Schräubchen, DHX 5.0 etc.
Rot: 888 RC2
Braun: Der Dreck, den ich nicht abgekriegt habe... 

Zufrieden?  

Und mit der Gustav: Ich lasse mir erstmal die Hayes erneuern... und fahre erstmal damit, dann sehen wir weiter... wenn sie nochmal nachlassen, dann erwäge ich mir eine andere Bremse..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (30. Mai 2006)

gut die schrauben werden bei mir zu 70% durch blau eloxierte ersetzt außer die an der wippe, die lass ich dann doch lieber 
schwarz ehm ist bei mir nur der lenker,griffe,schalthebel rechts,schaltwerk,schaltzüge
der rest weiß oder blau 
auch wenns offtopic ist und ihr vllt wieder jammert aber wer von euch fährt denn eine m6ti ?? den ich dazu vltl ein paar fragen in einer pm stellen darf ??


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2006)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem RMX - der Neid sei mit dir! Endlich mal ein Post von dir, der wirklichen Inhalt mit sich brachte - der mit den RMX Bildern....
Nee im Ernst, eine der geilsten Farben, in denen man das Bike kaufen kann, natürlich nach der Canuck S.E.  
Ansonsten fahre ich seit fast nem Jahr die M6ti, kannst mir ruhig ne pm schicken. Der einzige Mo'fo, welchen ich kenne und welcher die Bremse noch fährt, ist der iNSANE!-Felix - allerdings fährt er sie mit Pizzablechen und hat auch ne komplett andere Meinung von den Dingern wie ich (vielleicht ist er ja einfach zu dick für die Teile )

Offtopic: Ich finde es wirklich erbärmlich, dass der Jendo nicht vom Hochhaus droppen will. So eine Memme.....

FLO


----------



## Jendo (31. Mai 2006)

ja, gut, nach der harten Kritik hier, hab ich den nächst besten Flug nach Malaysia gebucht und werde mich morgen Abend von den Petronastowern stürtzen !


----------



## s.d (31. Mai 2006)

JA sehr gut aber bitte nimm deine Filmcrew mit. Wer vom Hochhaus dropt beweist echt jede Menge Style und das er es  Fahrtechnisch voll drauf hat.


----------



## h4ribo (31. Mai 2006)

wie habt ihr euren dämpfer eingestellt ??
hab natührlich den fox dhx 4 drinne mit einer 500er feder
nun beginnt die einstellungs sache, klar sollte man es selber sehen und erst wenns komplett ist nur leider muss ich zugeben hab ich von der dämpfer einstellung keine ahnung


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Sag wie du es brauchst, Pro Pedal raus, Zugstufe je nach belieben oder Einsatzzweck und im Allgemeinen einfach testen, einstellen, weitertesten, verstellen, immer wieder testen, feintunen. 

FLO


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

wie sollen wir dir denn sagen wie du deinen dämpfer einstellen sollst? du hast weder gesagt für welchen einsatzzweck, was du wiegst, was deine persöhnlichen vorlieben sind und... und... und... Hast du keinen Händler der dir bei solchen wichtigen sachen helfen kann? 

Weisst du Freer man kann auch nicht einfach ALLES fragen, manchmal muss man auch sachen selbst machen.... 

dieser thread ist soooo langweilig..... und dabei liebe ich das rmx und würde so gern mehr bilder in action oder auch in der garage stehend sehen.... und nicht dauernd irgendwelche unteressanten sachen "wie gross ist der sattelstützendurchmesser...blablabla..." lesen....

sorry wenn ich schon wieder ausfallend werde aber du bist echt die pest dieses threads....


----------



## blaubaer (1. Juni 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> und dabei liebe ich das rmx und würde so gern mehr bilder in action oder auch in der garage stehend sehen....




hab da was in meinem archiv gefunden  , sind halt schon etwas älterebilder aber da sieht mein werdegang meines RMX`s

anno juni 2004 da war es noch fast jungfräulich  




dann kam das mit der Monster  




flugversuche 




vll. kommen am WE ein paar neue dazu, je nach wetter


----------



## -riot- (1. Juni 2006)

wtf?
freer was wird das denn jetzt?
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=16801

grüsse Peter


----------



## meth3434 (1. Juni 2006)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll? langsam wird es echt lächerlich, du hälst uns doch hier alle nur zum Narren!

An Eloquenz hat es mir bis jetzt nur selten gemangelt, aber du raubst einem die Worte! Noch nicht mal für wüste Beschimpfungen hab ich noch Reserven.... 

Du hast einfach nicht verstanden worum es beim Biken wirklich geht und das ist eigentlich sehr schade....

Einfach nur unfassbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Geh doch einfach nach Hause und verschone die Menschheit. Bitte Blaubär und alle anderen RMX-Rider postet Bilder von euren Rides und lenkt uns ab von so viel geballtem Irrsinn!

FLO


----------



## Redking (1. Juni 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr mehr Rad und poste weniger Scheiß


*H4ribo(Friedenau),* also ich wiederhole mich sehr ungern!

Kauf dir irgendein Rad das du dir leisten kannst,
aber lass uns alle mit deinem Blödsinn in Ruhe!
Wenn du mal eine intelligente Frage hast und ein Rocky wirklich fährst, darfst du uns wohl mal wieder befragen ansonsten überlege erstmal bevor du wieder mal etwas schreibst!

Am Besten handelst du nach der Grafik!







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Tim Simmons (1. Juni 2006)

verkauf es...bitteeee!!!!!!!!!

du bist einfach nicht würdig ein rocky fahren zu dürfen^^


----------



## h4ribo (1. Juni 2006)

sry für des geld würd ich mir nen 2,0er holen oder ich behalte es. Da hast du wohl noch nicht langgenug gebetet ^^


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juni 2006)

@freer alias h4ribo

das man sein RM als Wertanlage betrachtet ist ja voll o.k.! aber dass man sich eins holt um damit zu spekulieren ist einfach nur ARM!


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Freer, hast du deinen Benutzernamen geändert oder was ist das mit dem Post da oben???

FLO


----------



## Xexano (1. Juni 2006)

Sorry, Freer/h4ribo... ab jetzt bist du in meinen Augen noch tiefer gefallen, als es möglich war...

Du hast meiner Meinung nach genug Schaden angerichtet und ich sage dir klipp und klar die Sachlage direkt geradeaus:

Wir User von der Rocky Mountain Community sind eigentlich sehr tolerante, gedulige und freundliche Menschen und ich muss sagen, die Posts hier haben im Vergleich zu anderen Subforen noch Niveau. Auch beim Community-Treffen habe ich bemerkt, dass die Leute, die normalerweise hinter den Usernamen stecken, echt nette Leute sind, mit denen man super biken gehen kann! Es war bis jetzt die beste Community von einem Forum o.ä., die ich je kennengelernt habe!

Aber hier hört bei deinem Irrsinn die Geduld schon längs auf. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass viele User mir übereinstimmen und ich hätte es schon längst aussprechen sollen... 
Ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen, aber ich denke, das ist jetzt mal Zeit, dass man auch hier direkt geradeaus mal sagt: Freer/h4ribo, du bist hier unerwünscht! 
Es klingt hart, isses auch. Es ist aber nunmal so, dass du es mit den meisten Usern verdorben hast und wir möchten gerne NICHTS mehr davon hören! 
Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall genug von diesem MIST!
 


Okay, das waren meine 2 Cents dazu...

Jetzt back to topic:

Endlich ist die KeFü von meinem RMX gekommen (hat echt lange gedauert). Die Bremsen sind auch wieder repariert... das Ergebnis ist wie immer... superlecker...  Und mir wird abermals bewusst, was für [ein] schöne Bike(s) ich da fahre...  

Hier Bilder von heute mit der KeFü...






Links am Rand ist noch eine Überraschung zu sehen...  aber dazu in ~15 min mehr...  






Und ich habe mich bewusst für diese KeFü entschieden, da ich nicht auf meinen Umwerfer vorne verzichten will... ich fahre ja mit meinem RMX auch schon mal ab und zu nach oben...  Und da ist es notwendig... fährt sich aber super, ich habe das Gefühl, der Umwerfer arbeitet noch besser als vorher...


----------



## Jendo (1. Juni 2006)

Einfach heiß Julian!
Die Kefü ist sicherlich der Hammer und ich ahne schon was es mit dem stückchen Nokian auf sich hat! Bitte schnellst möglich um Bilder 

Und danke für deinen ehrlich Beitrag  mit den einführenden Worten 
Robert


----------



## numinisflo (1. Juni 2006)

Sehr geil die e.thirteen!

Aber gib es zu, du hast dir ein Rasouli gekauft!!!!!!!!

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (1. Juni 2006)

Julian deine Meinung zum Herrn Freer/h4ribo Teilen wir wohl alle.
Ich will Bilder sehn du weißt ja von was...


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2006)

Glickt halt mal auf seine Fotos 

Des RMX in weiß wäre jetzt meine Wahl wenn ich net schon ein schwarzes hätte 

G.


----------



## Xexano (2. Juni 2006)

Da hatte ich die Bilder noch hochgeladen! 

Jetzt findet ihr die Pics unter Special Edition.. 






Und ja ich gebe es zu!  Mit Stolz!!!


----------



## lamerson (2. Juni 2006)

für fans: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-Rocky-Mou...ryZ81681QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tim Simmons (2. Juni 2006)

sexy...xexano


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juni 2006)

Hier mal quasi der Urahn der heutigen RMX, mein auf 7" Reartravel aufgerüstetes RM6 in der für mich passenden Ausstattungs-Variante





Und gefahren wird das auch (Bikepark Bad Wildbad, kurz vor dem Rocky-Treffen in München. Weswegen ich in München ja nicht mehr so fit war  )









Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
ein RMX in Action! 
Mal sehen was der Akteur dazu sagt!






Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Booker (5. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute,
hat jemand von Euch Ahnung was die Montage einer `03er Louise an einer 888 VF´05 angeht? Ich bekomme den Bremssattel nicht montiert. Der Abstand von der Gabel zur Nabe ist wesentlich zu groß. Tech-Fragen gehen Euch warscheinlich schon voll auf die Nerven, aber ich hatte keine Lust in ein anderes Forum zu gehen, da ich ja nächste Woche ein Rocky-Fahrer bin. Hoffentlich ist es dann fertig. Dann kommen auch Bilder!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo Booker,
ich geh mal davon aus, dass dir der Spacer (je nach Gabel/Bremsenkombi von 3 bis manchmal sogar 5mm) zwischen Nabe und Scheibe (gibt von Magura so 3mm Zwischenscheiben für 6-Lochaufnahme) oder halt zwischen Bremssattel und Gabel fehlt (zumindest diese beiden 3mm-Hülsen liegen bei jeder neuen Marzocchi-Gabel bei). Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Booker (5. Juni 2006)

Hallo bike-it-easy,
diese Hülsen waren glaube ich bei meiner Gabel nicht dabei. Ich denke ich werde mir mal die Zwischenscheibe von Magura besorgen.
Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!!!!


----------



## numinisflo (5. Juni 2006)

Das sind wirklich sehr schöne Northshore Bilder, Siggi! Aber nächstes Mal fahren wir zusammen auf den Shores und ihr nehmt etwas Tempo zurück in den Tagen vor dem Rockytreffen...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. Juni 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber nächstes Mal fahren wir zusammen auf den Shores und ihr nehmt etwas Tempo zurück in den Tagen vor dem Rockytreffen...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO




Versprochen  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Xexano (7. Juni 2006)

@Klaus: Der Akteur sagt nur: 

Und gestern hatte ich auch nochmal so richtig Spaß gehabt:






Ein Rockyrider halt eben...


----------



## h4ribo (7. Juni 2006)

schickes foto, nur ob der helm was bringt wenn man eine gesichtsbremse macht


----------



## meth3434 (8. Juni 2006)

Ich tu dem thread jetzt einfach mal was gutes und poste ein rmx, aber nicht irgendeines.....


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Juni 2006)

Du kennst meine Meinung - ne Weisse 66 (evtl die 180mm 2007er) oder 888 waere die bessere Wahl! Das Grau stoert die Gesamtoptik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cam zink (8. Juni 2006)

ich finds geil! die felgen passen sau gut sind aber leider bissl zu teuer...
ich fahr mein rmx mit ner weissen 66 aber von 06. is bis jetzt ziemlich geil. warte aber noch auf die neue kurbel =(


----------



## h4ribo (8. Juni 2006)

stimmt die fox past einfach nicht ins bild, finde die allgemein auch meistens sehr unpassend. Anstatt ein xtr schaltwerk vllt noch ein sram x.0 und dann is es top. Obwohl ja gesagt wird das die spinergy nicht alszuviel halten sollen. Ich weiß es nicht aber von der optik sind sie die geilsten


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Juni 2006)

Wer sagt, dass die nicht halten?
Gib mir doch bitte mal einen Namen oder e-Mail Adresse von dem, der behauptet die halten nichts?????


----------



## h4ribo (8. Juni 2006)

naja oft genug auch in anderen foren gelesen, ich kanns eig. auch nicht glauben da sie ja double track änlich sind und diese auch sehr gut halten. 
offtopic : nur die bestellung einzelner teile ist wohl sehr sehr schwierig dauert wohl lange, kann man auch hier im ibc nachlesen
glaube da stand auch ein artikel dabei das die nicht halten sollen , also nur poser felgen..


----------



## TurboLenzen (8. Juni 2006)

Naja, belassen wir es dabei!!

Hier noch was für jemanden der ein RMX sucht. Also nichts für dich Haribo Kinder Froh:

http://www.sport-conrad.de/2A_00_Detail.asp?ArtNummer=56003301

Ist denke ich kein schlechter Deal!? Also zuschlagen!!!!


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tu dem thread jetzt einfach mal was gutes und poste ein rmx, aber nicht irgendeines.....




bei dem bike hat mann aber nicht wirklich eine gute bremswirkung vorne


----------



## h4ribo (9. Juni 2006)

würde mir eh kein komplettbike kaufen  da ich zuviel wert auf meien parts lege die ich dranne haben will aber der deal ist gut


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Juni 2006)

Du bist einfach nur ein sau-blöder Schwätzer!


----------



## soederbohm (9. Juni 2006)

h4ribo schrieb:
			
		

> würde mir eh kein komplettbike kaufen ...



Wie wir sehen kaufst Du Dir gar kein Bike! Oder verkaufst es wieder, wenn Du eins hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (9. Juni 2006)

Weisst du vielleicht hättest du dir einfach wirklich ein komplettbike kaufen sollen, denn wie man sieht bekommst du deins ja nicht auf die reihe...

Und, Ja! Meine Spinergy reissen am laufenden Band, nur, andauernd! Ich muss immer extra Bambussprossen beim Chinesen mitgehen lassen, sonst hab ich keine Ersatzspeichen! Und da läuft der Countdown weiter bis er seinen ersten sinnvollen Beitrag verfasst....

Weisst du, aus deinem Mund das Wort Poser im Bezug auf andere zu hören, ist fast schon Blasphemie (erklärung: gotteslästerung)!


----------



## Homegrown (9. Juni 2006)

Hi

So um mal wieder von dem kleinen Bub abzulenken mal wieder ein paar Bilder.
Tim und ich waren am Dienstag in WB. Es wär einfach wunderschön herrlich  











Und zu guter letzt Tyler Klassen Style beim Droppen  






Ein paar Bilder sind noch in der Galerie


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder aus Winterberg! 

Und das RMX am Seitenanfang mit den Spinergy-Wheels und der Fox 40 ist das definitiv schönste Bike der Welt. Mir gefällt das grau gut....

Zu dem Haribo Freer sage ich nichts mehr, der spinnt einfach und will uns hier wohl zum Narren halten. Just get tha f*** outta here!

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2006)

Geil, kann es auch kaum erwarten endlich "irgendwann" mal wieder nach WB zu kommen.
Ist der Sixcross jetzt auch für Normalsterbliche 

G.


----------



## Homegrown (9. Juni 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Sixcross jetzt auch für Normalsterbliche
> 
> G.



Jo ist er wirst deinen Spass haben denke ich


----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2006)

Was heißt denn hier "Sixcross für Normalsterbliche"? Letztes Jahr war meiner Meinung nach der Sixcross bereits voll i.O.! Und mit inzwischen mehr Übung muss es doch jetzt noch mehr Spaß machen! Oder habe ich da etwas verpasst?

@Homegrown: Kommst du auch am 25ten zum Rocky Mtn. Nebentreffen in Winterberg?  

Zum Canuck: Das Canuck gefällt mir schon mit der Fox 40 recht gut, auch wenn die 40 ein wenig sehr überdimensioniert aus. Eine weisse 888 RC2(X) würde sich auch sehr gut machen, da sie auch 200 mm hat, die Farbe weiss besitzt und auch darüber hinaus nicht zu fett erscheint. Eine 66 ins RMX... nunja, ist sie dann nicht ein wenig zu klein?  Wenn schon, dann in 170 mm bitte!

@h4ribo/Freer: Einfach mal Schnauze halten, wenn du keine Ahnung hast!!! 
1.) Werde ich wohl selber entscheiden können, wann ich mein FF-Helm und wann meine Halbschale trage. Und an diesem Tag war eher eine Tour angesagt, also hat eine Halbschale mehr Sinn.
2.) Spinergy LRS sind nicht nur leicht und extrem teuer, sondern scheinen auch sehr stabil zu sein. Meth's Fahrweise müsste schon eigentlich der Beweis genug sein (Meth erwähnt dies auch ein paar Posts weiter oben!)
3.) Plapperst du einfach nur irgendwelchen Leute nach!
4.) Kriegst du kein Bike jemals komplett und zusammengebaut. Dazu bist du einfach zu unfähig! Vor ein paar Tagen heulst du hier rum, du kriegst den Dämpfer nicht hin, kurze Zeit später steht das RMX zum Verkauf! 
Kauf dir am besten ein Komplett-Kinderfahrrad und verschwinde von hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4ribo (10. Juni 2006)

sry man aber bobicar gibbet nicht in meiner größe 
und ja mein händler hat meien parts bestellt und manche teile brauchen etwas u.a. die diabolus kurbel in weiss mit 83er achsen breite. ungefähr in 20-21 tagen ist es fertig und ja dann hab ich es geschafft, obwohl ich unfähig dazu bin. Tut mir leid wenn ich manchmal die gleiche meinung vertrete wie manch anderer und ICH sage nicht das die spinergys nicht halte ich habe ledigilich gesagt das es im thread im ibc forum gepostet wurde. Alpha telefon münster. Und welchen helm du trägst ist doch deine entscheidung 

@ Homegrown, schöne fotos, wie hoch ist denn eig. der 2. und 3. drop ?
anlage ( holz ) sieht schön neu und gepflegt aus, macht einen direkt lust zum droppen


----------



## Jendo (10. Juni 2006)

h4ribo LÖSCH BITTE DEINEN ACCOUNT! BITTE!


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juni 2006)

manchmal fällt es mir schwer zu glauben dass du es schaffst dich immer wieder selbst zu toppen! 

Verstehst du nicht dass es hier keinen mehr interessiert ob du weisse, schwarze, lilane diabolus oder holzfeller parts hast?! Ich sag es dir in aller deutlichkeit: Uns interessiert dein Bike und dein hirnloses geposte nicht! Bitte lass es einfach gut sein und geh zu downhillpages oder stumjumper und poste da! Die bist die Krankheit des RMX threads und langsam wird klar dass man dich mit verbalattacken nicht kurieren kann, also bitte ich dich ganz einfach uns in frieden zu lassen! in Anklang an deine saudumme signatur: wenn du glaubst jeden interessiert dein gequatsche, bist du noch zu blöd! 

noch nie hat der Spruch "Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold" besser gepasst als bei Dir: also einfach mal Schnauze halten!


----------



## soederbohm (10. Juni 2006)

Beim Thema h4ribo Freer fällt mir nur Dieter Nuhr ein:

"Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2006)

jungs setzt den typ auf eure ignorier-liste und fertig  

der sitzt bei mir schon ewig da und wirds auch bleiben


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juni 2006)

Um ehrlich zu sein sollten wir wirklich jede Art von Beitraegen und Fragen und sonstige posts einfach ignorieren - ich rufe hiermit wirklich *alle* auf, das konsequent durchzuziehen. Wenn alle mitmachen ist uns allen geholfen.


----------



## Flowz (11. Juni 2006)

jop dieser meinung stimm ich zu!!!!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Felix hat recht - ich schließe mich an und fordere hiermit alle wirklichen Rocky Mountain Rider auf, einfach auf den lange fälligen Ignoriermodus zu schalten, um den Thread zu retten. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch in absehbarer Zeit mal neu aufgebaute RMX zu bestaunen...

FLO


----------



## soederbohm (11. Juni 2006)

Schließe mich an!


----------



## Homegrown (11. Juni 2006)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Juni 2006)

Wow, endlich sind im Forum alle mal einer Meinung 

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. Juni 2006)

Friedenau-H4ribo ? Zeitverschwendung. Ignorieren und gut isses. Mach ich schon die ganze Zeit.

Stressfreien Sonntag wünscht

bike-it-easy


----------



## meth3434 (11. Juni 2006)

wird wohl das effektivste sein um den sinn dieses threads aufrecht zu erhalten! 

Bin hiermit auch dabei!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2006)

Wunderbar diese Einigkeit! 
Dann lasst doch einfach mal wieder eure RMX sehen, um den Thread wieder mit Bildern der schönsten Bikes zu beleben!
Schönen Sonntag & schöne WM wünscht...

FLO


----------



## Redking (11. Juni 2006)

Bin auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## meth3434 (20. Juni 2006)

da wir uns gerade drauf geeinigt haben ihn zu ignorieren muss ich mich für den post fast ein bisschen entschuldigen, wollte nur mal zeigen dass er das mit dem frame ernst meinst :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...250458367QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## s.d (20. Juni 2006)

Da verkauft er ihn besser als dass er es umlackiert


----------



## lamerson (20. Juni 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:
			
		

> da wir uns gerade drauf geeinigt haben ihn zu ignorieren muss ich mich für den post fast ein bisschen entschuldigen, wollte nur mal zeigen dass er das mit dem frame ernst meinst :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...250458367QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




mann freer,
und da schriebst du mir, mein preis für das canuck sei zu teuer.

ROFL


----------



## janos (20. Juni 2006)

wow dieses rmx ist aber unglaublich flexibel! von der 10m schraubachse bis zum 9mm schnellspanner passt alles rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cam zink (20. Juni 2006)

alter du bist so dumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn weiter oben ein ling is zu dem bike auch in rot aber komplettbike (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) fÃ¼r 1999â¬ dann wird keiner deinen rahmen kaufen du pfosten

so das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2006)

Bitte, Bitte, Bitte posted wieder ein paar schöne Pics von euren RMX - ich will einfach mal wieder Bilder des schönsten Fahrrads des Planeten sehen...

FLO


----------



## Der Yeti (23. Juni 2006)

cam zink schrieb:
			
		

> alter du bist so dumm!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wenn weiter oben ein ling is zu dem bike auch in rot aber komplettbike (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) für 1999 dann wird keiner deinen rahmen kaufen du pfosten
> 
> so das musste mal gesagt werden



   
ABER ECHT!


----------



## Flowz (23. Juni 2006)

jap aba echt he her mit den leckeren rmx=P hab in winterberg schon ein paar rumfahrn sehn..... edel edel


----------



## fastmike (23. Juni 2006)

meins


----------



## cam zink (24. Juni 2006)

wow schönes teil =) aber wo steht das??? schwarzer strand und palmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2006)

Wahrscheilich irgendwas Canarisches.

G.


----------



## fastmike (24. Juni 2006)

ist auf teneriffa,und die abfahrt von 2500hm endet halt am strand,genial


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juni 2006)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> ist auf teneriffa,und die abfahrt von 2500hm endet halt am strand,genial



Hab ich mir doch gedacht.
Seit ihr da vom Teidehuggl runter.....in welche Himmelsrichtung und vor allem wie seit ihr da hochkekommen.
Ist ja das ideale Winterziel.

Änderung: Kannst auch mir ne PM schicken ist ja Offtropik.

G.


----------



## fastmike (25. Juni 2006)

net ganz,die bergbahn nimmt leider keine bikes mit,aber kurz davor,und auf jeden fall ein gutes winterziel mit ca.25grad


----------



## T to the OBI (27. Juni 2006)

hi leute, etz schau ich mal nach einiger zeit wieder in den thread und muss leider immanoch zum bedauern aller feststellen, das dieses thread-geschwühr freer/haribo imma noch hier rum geistert! Ich hoffe ihr haltet alle mit dem ignorieren durch! hätte uns damals schon einfallen solln!  Naja aber nun wo die sache durch is, postet ma wieder eure edlen schönen bikes, brauch was zum guggn! Bis dann leutzz......wünsch euch ne schöne, und vorallem Sturzfreie Session.


----------



## Redking (27. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ist zwar nicht mein Bike sondern das von Neikless!




Aber ich finde es sehr gelungen! 






Bilder sind am Samstag in Winterberg entstanden! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

So, endlich fertig und fahrbereit  . 














Mehr Bilder dazu in meiner Galerie. Ich geh jetzt mal proberollern 

dauergrinsend

bike-it-easy


----------



## neikless (1. Juli 2006)

wenn fahrbereit dann lass es von der leine !
damit der rocky himmel wieder mit neuen seelen bestückt wird
hier mein beitrag ...


----------



## maple leaf (1. Juli 2006)

Nur krass Alta! Echt sehr heftige action mein Lieber!

respect bas


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. Juli 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> wenn fahrbereit dann lass es von der leine !
> damit der rocky himmel wieder mit neuen seelen bestückt wird
> .....
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> So, endlich fertig und fahrbereit  .




Einfach nur der Wahnsinn, Sigi!!!
Wir sitzen hier vor dem Bildschirm und können es nicht fassen! Ein Traumbike, perfekt durchgestyled. Und dann noch mit den weißen Ahornblättern auf den Felgen - unfassbar. Glückwunsch.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Flowz (1. Juli 2006)

ähm warum fahrn viele canuck fahrer vorne n schutzblech... des gehört doch ned an so ein bike  ansonstn echt pornös..


----------



## Lipoly (2. Juli 2006)

wo hast die weiße diabolus crank her? mein dealer meint die is immernochnet lieferbar der schlumpf! ich warte da seit dezember drauf


----------



## blaubaer (2. Juli 2006)

meins auf dem hometrail, mit kandischem touch


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Juli 2006)

droper schrieb:
			
		

> ähm warum fahrn viele canuck fahrer vorne n schutzblech... des gehört doch ned an so ein bike  ansonstn echt pornös..


Bei mir war der fürs Foto mit drauf. Ansonsten nur bei wirklichem Sauwetter, ich steh nicht so auf Schlammpackung und Matschsabber im Gesicht und vor allem auf der Brille. Bei gutem Wetter und im Bikepark kommt der Fender eh ab. Die gehen da immer kaputt (weiß auch nicht warum  )

bike-it-easy


----------



## s.d (2. Juli 2006)

Blaubaer sieht nach viel Spaß aus.

Sigi es ist einfach nur perfekt 

@Lipoly die weißen Kurblen sind schon länger lieferbar


----------



## rfgs (3. Juli 2006)

was dem ganzen die überkrone aufsetzen würde wäre ein farblich passender roco.ich könnt son kunstwerk nicht einmal durchn dreck schieben!


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Juli 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> was dem ganzen die überkrone aufsetzen würde wäre ein farblich passender roco.ich könnt son kunstwerk nicht einmal durchn dreck schieben!



Bin ich noch am überlegen. Man müsste mal ein Vergleichsstück dranhalten wegen der Farbe. Wobei ich mit meinen bisherigen DHX 5.0 top zufrieden bin und weiß, wie ich die abstimmen muss.

Schaun mer mal....

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juli 2006)

Sigi, ich denke dass es gut aussaehe die KeFue schwarz zu lackieren - hab ich auch gemacht. Gruss, Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Juli 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Sigi, ich denke dass es gut aussaehe die KeFue schwarz zu lackieren - hab ich auch gemacht. Gruss, Felix



Was hält denn auf diesem Kunststoff so gut, dass auch einige "Feindberührungen" oder Kettengerassel den Lack nicht gleich wieder abschabt?

Wie hast du das gemacht?

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## meth3434 (3. Juli 2006)

soweit ich weiss der hat der felix einfach mit der spraydose drübergenebelt und es hält wirklich perfekt! klar ist der Lack dort wo die Kette entlang geht weg, aber das wird eben (irgendwie logisch ) von der kette verdeckt! 

Ich denke wenn man sich die arbeit macht und dasplastik etwas anschleift, das ganze ordentlich entfettet und dann noch doppelt lackiert, dann hält das absolut perfekt! und: ich geb dem felix recht, es sähe wirklich viel besser aus wenn die kefü schwarz wäre, was heisst viel besser... eher noch besser! echt ein krasses teil...


----------



## luxuzz (4. Juli 2006)

hi, sehr schönes cannuck muss  ich erstmal sagen, ich hab da nur eine frage, woher hast du den rmx carbon schutz für die schwinge her ?
War der damals bei dir dabei oder hast du ihn direkt bei rm bestellt ( bikeaction) ???

mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Juli 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> hi, sehr schönes cannuck muss  ich erstmal sagen, ich hab da nur eine frage, woher hast du den rmx carbon schutz für die schwinge her ?
> War der damals bei dir dabei oder hast du ihn direkt bei rm bestellt ( bikeaction) ???
> 
> mfg



Servus luxuzz,

die Carbonschützer waren 2005 standardmäßig dabei, 2006 habe ich gesehen, ist es nur noch eine dickere Kunststofffolie. Und einzeln erhältlich sind die Carbonschützer laut Aussage von bikeaction vor ein paar Tagen auch nicht. Gab da schon ein paar Anfragen  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (5. Juli 2006)

dankeschön
dann werde ich mich mal weiterumsehen nach einem optisch passenden kettenschutz. Eig. schrott das diese nicht mehr verkauft werden denn durch die besonders großen Kettenstreben findet man eig. keine ordentlichen und optisch schönen schützer


gruß luxuzz


----------



## der muede joe (9. Juli 2006)

hi !! brauche dringend hilfe!! mir sind heute mein lager an der schwige geplatzt!
wo bekomme ich so schnell wie moeglich neue her!! brauche sie bis ende der woche da ich in mein bike fuer den urlaub brauche!! bitte um hilfe!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der muede joe (9. Juli 2006)

kleine info noch! ist ein rmx pro 04!! die tolle 2004er reihe halt!!


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2006)

ruf am besten bei bikeaction.de an !


----------



## der muede joe (10. Juli 2006)

thx danke fuer die schnelle antwort! werd da mal schnell anrufen!! und hoffen! 

kann mir einer noch zu den lager schaeden sagen??? hat oder hatte noch einer das pro?


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> So, endlich fertig und fahrbereit  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sind das für Felgen?
selbst lackiert?
Sind die Kurbeln die Race Face Diabolus in weiß?
Das Bike ist echt der Ober-Hammer


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juli 2006)

Dazu fällt mir echt nichts mehr ein!
Sorry wegen doppelpoast aber kannst du mal eine Teile-Liste reinstellen?


----------



## luxuzz (12. Juli 2006)

die diabolus kurbel ist eine spezial edition die es z.Z in weiss gibt. 
bei den felgen würde ich auf umlackierte Spank felgen tippen
und die ahornblätter ist ein aufklebesatz den man auch direkt bei bikeaction bekommt, oder sich in anderen läden machen kann

(bei fehlern bitte korrigieren)
und was sagt der hälter, bike-it-easy ? welche felgen ist es ?


----------



## Der Yeti (12. Juli 2006)

Gibt's das Canuck eigentlich 2006 immer noch? Ist doch ein 05er ,oder


----------



## neikless (12. Juli 2006)

das RMX canuck  ist von 2005 ! hat sich 2006 aber nichts am rahmen verändert, doch ich glaube die haben jetzt alle 12mm ausfallende (achse)
die 2005 canucks hatten dies auch bereits , sonst alles beim alten, guten, besten !
dieses jahr gibts ein canuck aber in anderer farbe hab ich leider live oder im forum bisher
nie gesehen ... sehr schade !


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juli 2006)




----------



## s.d (12. Juli 2006)

Live kommts noch viel besser rüber auf dem Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Juli 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> die diabolus kurbel ist eine spezial edition die es z.Z in weiss gibt.
> bei den felgen würde ich auf umlackierte Spank felgen tippen
> und die ahornblätter ist ein aufklebesatz den man auch direkt bei bikeaction bekommt, oder sich in anderen läden machen kann
> 
> ...



Servus luxuzz,
Leider falsch getippt. Es sind Mavic CD321 Disc (jetzt heißen die EX729 Disc), die wir haben pulverbeschichten lassen. Aufkleber hat uns uns eine grafische Werkstätte für eben diese Zwecke geplottert. Von den Diabolus Kurbeln gab es insgesamt nur 50 Stck. (wobei es die 83mm-Version fürs RMX laut Bike Action weniger als 10mal gab).
Teileliste ist schnell gemacht:
Rahmen RMX Canuck S.E. 2005 in 18" mit DHX 5.0. Baulich, also auch Schwinge und Einbauabmessungen HR-Nabe, keinerlei Änderungen zum 2006er
Gabel Marzocchi 888RC 2005 (limitierte Serie - 10 Stck.)
Bremsen Gustav M 210/190mm
Steuersatz, Sattelstütze, Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Griffe: Race Face Good'n Evil Grips
Vorbau, Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus Limited Edition, weiß
Sattel: fizik Atlas Customized (Fertigung nach Bestellung)
Kettenblatt: TA 36Z.
Kettenführung: Race Face Diabolus Chainguide mit Race Face Bash Guard
Pedale: DMR V12
Kette: SRAM PC-990
Kassette: SRAM PG990 
Schaltgriff: X.0 Trigger
Schaltwerk X.0
Naben DT FR440 36L. (vorne 20mm Steckachse, hinten 12 x 150mm)
Speichen Sapim Race 
Felgen: Mavic CD321 Disc pulverbeschichtet
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller DH 40SR in 26 x 2,7" 

Felgen werden irgendwann demnächst noch getauscht gegen ebenfalls Canuck-rot gepulverte Double Tracks, diesmal mit schwarzen Speichen eingespeicht (für die Mavic Felgen hat sich schon ein anderer Verwendungszweck ergeben )

Das sollte es eigentlich gewesen sein

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## blaubaer (12. Juli 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

>



ist das RMX für einen mit nem Holzbein ??


----------



## luxuzz (13. Juli 2006)

hmm naja die ex729cd hatte ich auch mal haben mir aber nicht besonders gefallen  mal sehen wie es jetzt mit den weissen doubletracks ist..

hmm nur 10 stück in 83mm ?? geht irgendwie nicht da mein händler alleien von denen schon 5 stück hat ^^ und eine weitere an mich verkauft hat 
was mir eig. immer besonders gefällt ist die ltd 888 rc  ich muss mich jetzt "leider" mit einer 888 rc2x "zufrieden geben"


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Juli 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> hmm naja die ex729cd hatte ich auch mal haben mir aber nicht besonders gefallen  mal sehen wie es jetzt mit den weissen doubletracks ist..
> 
> hmm nur 10 stück in 83mm ?? geht irgendwie nicht da mein händler alleien von denen schon 5 stück hat ^^ und eine weitere an mich verkauft hat
> was mir eig. immer besonders gefällt ist die ltd 888 rc  ich muss mich jetzt "leider" mit einer 888 rc2x "zufrieden geben"


Moin luxuzz oder h4ribo oder Friedenau-Freer (oder wie auch immer du dich zukünftig nennen wirst),
ob dir eine Felge gefällt, ist hier nicht relevant. Mir müssen sie gefallen und sie müssen halten. Bei mir halten die Teile - Thema erledigt.

Nun zum Thema, was sein kann oder nicht sein kann, hier als Beispiel des hypothetischen Threadverschmutzers. Die Angabe 10 Stck. habe ich nur so weitergegeben, wie es Bike Action als Information seinen Händlern mitgeteilt hat. Alles weitere werte ich nicht, kann ich auch nicht werten, da von mir nicht mehr persönlich überprüfbar (werde ich aber nachholen - versprochen). Und wenn ich was nicht ganz sicher weiß, schreibe ich halt: "habe ich gehört" ; oder "glaube ich" und nicht "weil ich der Freer bin, ist das so". Das würde ich dir auch nahe legen wollen. In einem anderen Post (da gings um ein gerissenes Switch) habe ich genau dazu einen etwas längeren Beitrag über GLAUBEN und WISSEN geschrieben. Das solltest du dir mal zu Gemüte führen, wobei ich jetzt mal GLAUBE, dass du den Hintergrund und die Aussage dieser Information (leider wieder mal) nicht für dein eigenes Auftreten hier umzusetzen im Stande bist. Wobei - auch hier stirbt die Hoffnung bekanntlich zuletzt. Wobei - in diesem speziellen Fall ist die Hoffnung wahrscheinlich schon lange tot.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Der Yeti (13. Juli 2006)

Kannst du mir sagen, wie viel dein Schmuckstück insgesamt gekostet hat?
Wenn nicht willst, brauchst es auch nicht. Und dann wüsst ich noch gern, wie lange es gedauert hat, bis es so aussah wie jetzt.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Juli 2006)

Kann man diese dämlichen Fragen nach den Preisen von Bikes nicht schlicht und einfach unterlassen??? Das kann man sich erstens ungefähr selbst ausrechnen und zweitens ist es sowas von egal.

Dann zum Thema Luxuzz: Definitiv dein schlechtester Username, Freer!
Bei ebay gab es just auch ein rotes RMX auf dem bekannten Teppich....
Die Ignore-Liste wächst und wächst.

Mal was produktives: Das RMX Crossfire, welches insane gepostet hat finde ich auch extrem geil, nur nicht ganz so schön wie das Canuck....
Allerdings habe ich es ausser auf Messen und beim Rösch noch nirgends live gesehen.

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Juli 2006)

@ h4ribo:
So, und hier nun die versprochenen Daten. An dieser Stelle erstmal Danke an Bike Action für die Bereitstellung der Daten - alles im Dienste der Aufklärung  

In Deutschland wurden von den Diabolus-Kurbeln folgende Mengen über den offiziellen Importeur verkauft:

Mit Achslänge 83mm: 5x Kurbellänge 170mm und 3x Kurbellänge 175mm
Mit Achslänge 68/73mm: 16x Kurbellänge 170mm und 10x Kurbellänge 175mm

Macht also insgesamt 34 Kurbelsätze (und keine 50, wie irrtümlich von mir angenommen). Diese Zahlen würde ich jetzt mal als ziemlich bombproof bezeichnen  
Also ist meine Aussage von weniger als 10 Kurbeln belegt. Theoretisch könntest du es aber noch schaffen. Wir hatten 2 Sätze mit 83mm im Laden - wenn dein Händler also alle restlichen in 83mm hatte, könnte es noch  hinkommen. Ich will Beweise sehen !!! Wie sieht es mit dir aus, Friedenau? Und Fakten, Fakten, Fakten - kein Gelaber!

@funjumper: Preis werde ich dir keinen nennen, da schließe ich mich dem Flo an. Gedauert hat der Aufbau ein eigentlich nur ein wenig länger, weil die weißen Diabolus-Parts etwas verzögert geliefert wurden. Der Sattel war etwas aufwendig zu besorgen, und die Felgen haben auch etwas Zeit gebraucht, bis unser Pulverbeschichter (die ja auch nicht rumstehen und warten, bis wir mit unseren Sonderwünschen kommen) die Sachen fertig hatte. 

In diesem Sinne

bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (14. Juli 2006)

@bike-it-easy
soll ich wegen sowas meinem händler vollabern ? ich meitne zu mir er hat 5 stück fürs rmx bekommen, ich hab eine und ein kumpel von mir hat ebenfalls eine, alles andere it mir doch vollig egal ?
Ob der nun wirklich 5 hatte oder doch nur 2 hauptsache man hat selber eine 

ander frage an dich, wie teuer ist denn solch eine pulverbeschichtung für eine felge und wie lange hat es gedauert bis die pulverbeschichter deine fertig hatten ?


mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. Juli 2006)

Freer, du verstehst wirklich nicht, was ich dir sagen will, oder?????
Die Hoffnung ist wirklich und absolut mausetot.
Es geht darum, dass du hier irgendwas behauptest, was völliger Hirnriss ist. Ich stehe auf Fakten und fundierte Inhalte. Und wenn ich die nicht habe, halt ich meine Fresse und laber nicht so irgendwas daher, nur damit ich was gesagt habe. Und wenn du merkst, dass du (wieder mal) danebengelegen hast, ruderst du zurück, wie in obigem Post. 



			
				luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 
> Ob der nun wirklich 5 hatte oder doch nur 2 hauptsache man hat selber eine
> .....



Also, zum mitschreiben: 

*KOMMUNIKATION DIENT DER WEITERGABE VON INFORMATIONEN UND NICHT DER SELBSTDARSTELLUNG !!!   WENN MAN KEINE INFORMATIONEN ZUM WEITERGEBEN HAT, HÄLT MAN EINFACH DIE KLAPPE !!!
*

Das sagst du jetzt jeden morgen 10mal vor dem Spiegel auf und dann klappt das auch mit'm Forum  

Die restlichen Fragen beantworte ich dir am Wochenende per Mail, auch deine erste Anfrage zur Pulverbeschichtung. 


Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lamerson (15. Juli 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> soll ich wegen sowas meinem händler vollabern ? ich meitne zu mir er hat 5 stück fürs rmx bekommen, ich hab eine und ein kumpel von mir hat ebenfalls eine, alles andere it mir doch vollig egal ?
> Ob der nun wirklich 5 hatte oder doch nur 2 hauptsache man hat selber eine



mich würde mal interessieren wer dein händler ist!
(bei dem du (laut deiner aussage) ja auch alles fast zum EK bekommst, löl)
ich kenne nur einen laden der eine weiße 83 mm diabolus bekommen hat.

talk minus action equols zero


----------



## luxuzz (15. Juli 2006)

malfunction schrieb:
			
		

> mich würde mal interessieren wer dein händler ist!
> (bei dem du (laut deiner aussage) ja auch alles fast zum EK bekommst, löl)
> ich kenne nur einen laden der eine weiße 83 mm diabolus bekommen hat.
> 
> talk minus action equols zero



nicht direkt ek  er will ja nicht pleite gehen aber schon wesendlich billiger als die meisten händler  z.b. diabolus kurbel weis mit 1 kettenblatt 270


----------



## Xexano (16. Juli 2006)

Leute, ihr müsst mir jetzt ein wenig helfen...  Ich habe hier eine überlebenswichtige Frage...   *jokle*

Und zwar... fährt denn hier niemand mit einem Slate Blue RMX von 2005? Ich habe hier zumindest kein Slate Blue RMX gesehen oder das leider übersehen. Ich würde nämlich gerne mal ein cooles Bild von einem Slate Blue RMX sehen. Zufälligerweise habe ich nämlich hier ein cooles Bild von den Frorider, jeder fährt mit einem RMX in anderer Farbe... (kommt natürlich cool!  ) Vanderham in Weiß, Schley in Rot, Simmons in Schwarz und Rob J in Blau. Auf dem Bild sieht das blaue RMX recht hübsch aus, man sieht leider nur nicht viel. Deswegen meine Frage  

Und mit dem Bild auf Bikeaction.de bin ich nicht zufrieden *grins* Also, fährt hier jemand ein blaues RMX?


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2006)

Hab zwar kein State Blue RMX, aber werd trotzdem mal den Thraed wieder nach oben rücken und Hauptsache RMX
Von uns fährt aber auch einer ein Blaues, aber ob des jetzt State Blue ist ??? 

Und wenn ich schon mal Bilder hab wo mein RMX und ich drauf sind. 
Kann ich auch gleich mal Werbung für unsere sehr granitige Strecke am Oko, die jetzt fertig ist, machen 
Sind von der gestrigen "offiziellen" Eröffnung.

Ach und ja, beim dritten Bild geht es über die Steine im Hintergrund runter.
Ach ach und nommal ja, ich hab einen Tacho an meinem RMX  

G.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Juli 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ach und nommal ja, ich hab einen Tacho an meinem RMX
> 
> G.




dann bin ich ja schon mal nicht mehr der einzige 
immerhin will mann ja wissen wieviele tiefenkilometer vernichtet wurden !!


----------



## Flowz (25. Juli 2006)

yeah rmx wieder in action! ich mach mir auch an meinem freerider mal n tacho dran.. zum zeitstopn aufn dh..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. Juli 2006)

Jörg - sehr geile Bilder deines schönen RMX - und eure neue Strecke scheint ja echt extrem geil zu sein!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (26. Juli 2006)

kurze rede 
mein bike, vllt will es doch wer mal sehen z.Z :





disk werden noch getauscht ( mit blauen spidern )
lrs kommt noch


----------



## RattleHead (28. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht bruache jemand noch fur RM6/7:
Habe zum kaufen:

- Diabolous sattelstutz - DH lange
- Prodigy sattelstutz - Tour lange
- Fox Vanilla RC 190 mm dampfer, mit 950 lbs fox feder, sabma/toxohollics tuned fur RM7 rahmen (sims gegen excesiven bob)
- RM7 hinterbau (TrustLink) schwartz (2003), 
- RM6 hinterbau (TrustLink) silber (2000)
- RM7 Dogbone, ganz neu
- RM7 Dogbone, gebraucht, aber mit neuen lager
- RM6 Dogbone (mit gleitlagern)
- RM7 Linkplatte (machts auf RM6 ein RM7, 190 mm dampfer einbau)
- RM6 Linkplatte (fur 165 mm dampfer)
- Achse, nadeln lager, gleit lager auf wunch

Auch RM7 vorder Rahmen, aber der brauche schweiss arbeit, sind kleinen rissen rund die dampfer befestigung un das "mannertje". 

mail: [email protected]


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Juli 2006)

War heute mal mit meinem RMX die Todesplatte fahren.
Im Gegensatz zum Switchbild, bei meinen Fotos, sieht man hier mal den Auslauf...also den keinen Auslauf. 
Und mit 40a gehts schon besser wie mit ORC. Wobei trotzdem erstmal wieder die Knie beim Reinfahren weich geworden sind. 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (28. Juli 2006)

Das ist wohl eines der geilsten Bilder, die ich jemals gesehen habe! Todesplatte ist definitiv auch der richtige Name für das Ungetüm!!! Wie steil ist das ungefähr - sieht auf jeden Fall besorgniserregend aus...
Wenn du das Bild als Querformat hättest, würde ich einen Desktophintergrund für die nächsten Jahre haben...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## rfgs (29. Juli 2006)

@LB Jörg
du glücklicher mensch,so was in reichweite zu haben,tja glück hat man halt im leben,wenn man ein rocky fährt.is des in der fränkischen schweiz?

grüsse


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2006)

Also die Platte hat ab der Mitte eine Steilheit von bis zu gut über 100 Prozent.
Hatte gestern die Möglichkeit das zu messen, weil ein Vermesser da war.
Und der hat sich net da runtergehen/klettern trauen und dann hab ich des für ihn gemacht.


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> @LB Jörg
> du glücklicher mensch,so was in reichweite zu haben,tja glück hat man halt im leben,wenn man ein rocky fährt.is des in der fränkischen schweiz?
> 
> grüsse



Fichtelgebirge.
Und gibt dieses Jahr noch ein Video von allen Platten hier und da.


G.


----------



## Xexano (30. Juli 2006)

Jörg, wo ist denn dieses "Oko"? Sieht einfach nur geil aus... die Strecke sieht sehr spaßig und nach echtem Freeriden aus... ich würde da gerne mal fahren...


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Juli 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Jörg, wo ist denn dieses "Oko"? Sieht einfach nur geil aus... die Strecke sieht sehr spaßig und nach echtem Freeriden aus... ich würde da gerne mal fahren...



Oko ist der Ochsenkopf...einfach Fichtlride.de unten anklicken 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (1. August 2006)

Vielleicht bruache jemand noch fur RM6/7:
Habe zum kaufen:

- Diabolous sattelstutz - DH lange
- Prodigy sattelstutz - Tour lange
- Fox Vanilla RC 190 mm dampfer, mit 950 lbs fox feder, sabma/toxohollics tuned fur RM7 rahmen (sims gegen excesiven bob) VERKAUFT
- RM7 hinterbau (TrustLink) schwartz (2003), 
- RM6 hinterbau (TrustLink) silber (2000)
- RM7 Dogbone, ganz neu
- RM7 Dogbone, gebraucht, aber mit neuen lager
- RM6 Dogbone (mit gleitlagern)
- RM7 Linkplatte (machts auf RM6 ein RM7, 190 mm dampfer einbau) VERKAUFT
- RM6 Linkplatte (fur 165 mm dampfer)
- Achse, nadeln lager, gleit lager auf wunch

Auch RM7 vorder Rahmen, aber der brauche schweiss arbeit, sind kleinen rissen rund die dampfer befestigung un das "mannertje". 

mail: [email protected]


----------



## numinisflo (5. August 2006)

So, jetzt ist es endlich soweit! Nach langem warten, einigem hin und her und noch einigen Startproblemen ist es nun endlich, endlich, endlich fertig!

Mein RMX!!!









Man beachte das lachende Gesicht....








Das ist der vorläufige Aufbau. Aufgrund großer Probleme sowohl beim Spinergy Hinterrad als auch bei der vorderen Gustav M (gruß an Magura...) ist es noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ready to race!

Cheers

FLO


----------



## neikless (5. August 2006)

da hast du wirklich gut lachen ! glueckwunsch super bike !


----------



## janos (5. August 2006)

sers,
wie macht sich den die 66 im rmx? passt sie unterm rahmen durch? 
welchen steuersatz verwendest du und welche grösse hat der rahmen?

mfg janos

ps: geiles bike


----------



## bike-it-easy (5. August 2006)

Na endlich  , 
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu einem weiteren geilen Canuck hier im RMX-Thread. Kriegst du denn das 135er HR irgendwie in den 150er Hinterbau ?  Wäre schade, wenn nicht, die Optik ist einfach klasse.
Kommst du mit dem Sattel klar ? Einmal draufgefallen und die Tapete ist wahrscheinlich ab. 

PS: Weißer Lenker auf weißen Vorbau kommt noch viel besser!! Hab mal einen von Spank probehalber auf mein Canuck draufgetan, mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich ihn gleich draufgelassen hab .   Bilder dazu kommen irgendwann mal.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß am Lago


bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (5. August 2006)

Danke Niclas, Janos und Sigi! 
Die 66 passt natürlich nicht unter dem Rahmen durch - da muss sich Marzocchi schon fragen, ob die Brücke richtig designt ist, denn es gibt ja mittlerweile haufenweise Bikes mit dem selben Problem (wobei das für mich nicht relevant ist, da ich nicht plane, in naher Zukunft einen Tailwhip mit dem RMX zu veranstalten...dafür wäre mir das Bike wohl auch zu schwer: Laut Personenwaage 20,5 Kilogramm bei 18" Rahmengröße. Ziel sind die 19 vor dem Komma!)

Aber ich denke, die 66 würde durch den Rahmen gerade so durchpassen, wären nicht genau an der Stelle die angeschweißten Zugbefestigungen am Rahmen. Ach ja, Steuersatz ist ein Diabolus.

Sigi, bin mal gespannt auf dein Bild mit dem weißen Lenker! Und der Sattel wird mich hoffentlich aushalten, zum sitzen ist er sowieso viel zu unbequem - zumindest auf längere Dauer!

Am Montag wird das RMX gleich an den Lago mitgenommen und wird sich dort auch mal einige tausend Höhenmeter aufwärts bewegen müssen (bzw. ich werde es aufwärts bewegen müssen...) bevor der große Spaß mit 8" beginnt!!!


Cheers

FLO


----------



## janos (5. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Die 66 passt natürlich nicht unter dem Rahmen durch - da muss sich Marzocchi schon fragen, ob die Brücke richtig designt ist, denn es gibt ja mittlerweile haufenweise Bikes mit dem selben Problem (wobei das für mich nicht relevant ist, da ich nicht plane, in naher Zukunft einen Tailwhip mit dem RMX zu veranstalten...



ich denke die tailwip tauglichkeit ist das kleinste problem mich quält vielmehr die frage was bei einem ordentlichen sturtz passiert?! 
der race face steuersatz baut ja nicht sonderlich hoch und wenn du sagst es fehlt nich viel könnte man es ja vielleicht mit nem pig dh pro oder einem anderen hoch bauendem schaffen  die zugbefestigung könnte man ja schweren herzens auch opfern 
20,5 kilo find ich aber mit den reifen und dem ganzen schweren raceface zeugs echt ok

mfg janos


----------



## s.d (5. August 2006)

Glückwunsch Flo echt wunderschön 
Zum "Gabelproblem" bei diesem RMX klappt es: http://www.jetis-bike-shop.de/127410.html?cc=0.02626558011421798&mode=image&img=6#gallery
ist ein NC-17 Steuersatz. Bei einem Sturz würd ich mir da auch leichte Sorgen machen, aber hoffen wir mal das es nie vorkommen wird. Viel Spaß am Lago.


----------



## numinisflo (6. August 2006)

Danke Stefan. Dieses Problem werde ich irgendwann mal angehen.....

Wegen dem Gewicht: Für mich ist es einfach heftig, ich muss mich wirklich erstmal an das Gewicht gewöhnen - aber das wird bei den hefitgen Uphills am Lago sicher schnell gehen....

Und auf langfristige Sicht wird mein absolutes Traumbike sicher noch ein Kilo leichter werden! Momentan streikt die Studentengeldbörse allerdings völlig!

Danke auch nochmal an Frank Kimmerle für den genialen Service - wir sehen uns.....

Cheers 

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (6. August 2006)

Sehr schick dein neues Bike Flo! 
Viel Spaß am Lago.
An das Gewicht wirst du dich gewöhnen.
Komme mit meinem 20,6 Kg Switch fast überallhoch.

Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Xexano (6. August 2006)

Hallo Flo, 

herzlichen GlÃ¼ckwunsch zu dem wirklich absolut genialen RMX.  

Und das alles plÃ¶tzlich aus dem heiteren Himmel! Wirklich nicht schlecht! 

Flo, eins wÃ¼rde ich dir empfehlen: Lass das RMX am Lago vielleicht lieber zu Hause!  Ich hatte mit meinem schon genug Probleme mit den bisschen HÃ¶henmeter... 
Ich bin mir sicher... du wirst da schnell streiken...  Aber nach den erstem Zusammenbruch kanns eigentlich nur noch besser werden  Das habe ich selber erfahren mÃ¼ssen! 

Welcome to the Big Bike-Group!  Ab jetzt wirst du immer mit Vorurteilen im Bikepark zu kÃ¤mpfen haben... 

â¬dit:

Hier mal ein schÃ¶nes Bild von meinem RMX...






Hier die maximale AuflÃ¶sung (Passt garantiert in jeden Desktop!  )


----------



## blaubaer (6. August 2006)

nach 2tagen regen endlich wieder biken 









sind nicht ganz so geworden wie ichs wollte, hatte auch nur die kleine cam dabei


----------



## RattleHead (9. August 2006)

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/960/pbpic960058.jpg


----------



## blaubaer (9. August 2006)

RattleHead schrieb:
			
		

> http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/960/pbpic960058.jpg



wie fährt sich der Mz Rocco Dämpfer im RMX ???


----------



## RattleHead (9. August 2006)

so far sehr schon, aber ist da nur 5 tagen ins rahmen. Echter test habe ich noch zu machen...........aber schon ist er : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. August 2006)

Muß mal sagen das die meisten Räder hier viel zu schade sind um sie zu benutzen 

Aber so ein normal weißes mit weißer 888 würde mir auch besonders gut gefallen 


G.


----------



## voodooisland (11. August 2006)

hi leute,hab mir am wochende endlich mein rmx geholt!!
ein nagelneues team 2004-ja das mit dem dualcontrolscheiss,der gleich mal rausgeflogen ist!!!!ein traum wird wahr-yeah!!!!!
weiss einer von euch zufällig,was die karre so wiegt???ist schon 'n echt schwerer brocken im vergleich zu meinem demo 8!
bin schon auf den vergleichsrun am montag am o-kopf gespannt-das demo war da schon der hammer grip & speedmässig!!!
aber das rmx hab ich halt schon von anfang gewollt,seit ich ein rm7 für nen monat geliehen hatte-das war auch 'n echter bringer-linie suchen & drüber,das rocky machts schon!!
naja,wir werden sehen......


----------



## LB Jörg (11. August 2006)

voodooisland schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute,hab mir am wochende endlich mein rmx geholt!!
> ein nagelneues team 2004-ja das mit dem dualcontrolscheiss,der gleich mal rausgeflogen ist!!!!ein traum wird wahr-yeah!!!!!
> weiss einer von euch zufällig,was die karre so wiegt???ist schon 'n echt schwerer brocken im vergleich zu meinem demo 8!
> bin schon auf den vergleichsrun am montag am o-kopf gespannt-das demo war da schon der hammer grip & speedmässig!!!
> ...



Ja, dann hoff ich mal das du gutes Wetter und vorallem Trockenheit hast.
Net daste mit dem Demo nur Supertrockenheit dort kennst und dann jetzt mit dem RMX diese (gefährlichen)1min langsamer Bedingungen wie sie gerade herschen vorfindest.
Hab eben wieder ein neues kleines Rämpchen dort aufgestellt 

G.


----------



## voodooisland (11. August 2006)

nö,nö,bin dort schon öfter im feuchten/nassen gefahren-da war die strecke noch nich fertig -oder an pfingsten,wo's auch gut nass war!!
wo steht denn das neue teil???kenn die strecke eigentlich ganz gut-bin fast jeden montag da!!!


----------



## demoscher (11. August 2006)

geil, ohne worte


----------



## P3 Killa (12. August 2006)

Hallo liebe Rocky Mountain Gemeinde,

ich war jetzt eine woche zum Freeriden in Frankreich und hab euch davon ein paar Bilder mitgebracht!
Wenn ihr lust habt könnt ihr euch daran erfreuen und ich hoffe das der Thread neues Leben bekommt!

Ride on


----------



## demoscher (12. August 2006)

sehr schöne bilder freeride bilder frankreich scheit zu rocken jedenfalls 
lets gets muss da auch mal hin


----------



## luxuzz (15. August 2006)

so nun ist mein auch erstmal fertig

@ dermoscher  hast ein sehr schönes bike aufgebaut


----------



## Stiftsquelle (15. August 2006)

Ich finde die blauen Bremshebel+Sattelklemme passen gar nicht...

Ansonsten sehr schön!


----------



## demoscher (15. August 2006)

danke @ luxuzz (das einzige was dir nicht so gefallen dürte ist das es kein rmx ist )
dein bike ist auch der knaller ich finde die lackierung des rahmens besonders geil, aber die kombination blau und rot ist echt gewöhnungs bedürftig, aber gut es muss ja nicht immer das gleiche sein, ein schöner kontrast kann auch einiges
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (15. August 2006)

ich wollte extra kein gold z.b. da es irgendwie schon zuviele haben und deshalb habe ich auch blau genommen hinzu ist es ja auch immer wieder alles geschmackssache
allerdings wird an dem bike das schaltwerk umgetauscht , zu einem saintschaltwerk mit blaune röllchen, der sattel, die kolbendeckel von gold auf blau und die floating discs auf blau

@numinusflo, welche probleme hast du denn z.Z mit spinergy und magura , das dein bike noch nicht fertig ist ?



mfg


----------



## demoscher (15. August 2006)

@dermoscher, welche probleme hast du denn z.Z mit spinergy und magura , das dein bike noch nicht fertig ist ?


hä? wat wie?, das peil ich jetzt nicht, ich will nichts von spinergy und magura und habe auch keine probleme mit denen, falls das ein scherz war hab ich den nicht verstanden


----------



## rfgs (16. August 2006)

luxuzz,dein boike sind goil aus.wenns auf dem foto keine täuschung ist,gebe ich dir einen DRINGENDEN rat:sieh zu,dass deine VORDERE BREMSLEITUNG nie und nimmer kontakt mit den stanrohren deiner gabel hat.

grüsse


----------



## luxuzz (16. August 2006)

danke, hab ich auch schon gesehen, sie hat auch eigentlich keinen kontakt damit, naja wie das wort schon sagt, eigentlich habe es aber allerdings besser befästigt und nun dürfte es nicht passieren


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Schönes Bike Friedenau Freer! Die blauen Eloxalteile sind Geschmacksache, aber sonst wirklich sehr schön!


Hier mal ein paar Bilder von mir und dem RMX in Action:




































Ich war jetzt zwei Wochen mit dem Bike am Lago und es war einfach nur ein Traum! Einfach genial mit soviel Federweg den Berg runterzufahren - ein Heidenspaß.
Aber den Berg hoch ist es so ziemlich das Gegenteil - ein absolute Zumutung. 1500 Höhenmeter mit dem RMX sind die absolute Folter, trotzdem konnte ich in kompletter Montur einen CCler mit leichtem Bike den Berg hoch demütigen!

Cheers

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (22. August 2006)

hmm taucht schön ein die gabel und die kurbel hat auch nicht mehr viel bodenfreiheit


----------



## Reflex_fan (22. August 2006)

@numisflo

geiles bike ^^


----------



## blaubaer (22. August 2006)

actionbilder 

cc`ler mit dem RMX verheizen bergauf macht echt spass, kenn ich 


hab da auch noch eins


----------



## Bikeaddict (22. August 2006)

@numinisflo:

nette Bilder, ziemlich heftig, wie das rmx auf dem zweiten Foto in die Knie geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (22. August 2006)

Flo dein RMX ist wirklich so wunderschön, das glaub ich dir das dir das Spaß gemacht hat mit dem RMX nen CCler zu versägen das war sicher ganauso geil wie bei mir wo ich mit meinem alten Hammer mit Badeschlappen und nem fetten Rucksack vom See nach Hause gefahren bin. Da hat mich so ein Type mit nem nagelneuen Carbonbike und in voller Profi-Montur in ner Kurve ganz hochnäsig überholt. Ich blieb so ca 5km hinter ihm am nächsten Anstieg wurde er dann mal ganz dezent von nem alten Stahlhardtail überholt und ich sah ihn nie wieder. 
Das war einfach herrlich


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

Hab auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Actionsbild 
Ist übrigens die Moosbewachsene Platte von der Seite gesehen ein paar Meter weiter oben.


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=115866&d=1156097538


Hmmh..eigentlich wollte ich ja das des Bild da ist. Ich und meine Fähigkeiten 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Wieder einmal ein heftiges Bild! Sehr geil!

Du solltest deinen Benutzernamen in Todesplattensteilheitskönig oder so umändern! 

 (Rechte Maustaste aufs Bild, Grafikadresse kopieren, dann auf den Button "Grafik einfügen" drücken und wiederrum mit der rechten Maustaste einfügen) - sieht doch viel schöner aus, als nur der Link...


Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder einmal ein heftiges Bild! Sehr geil!
> 
> Du solltest deinen Benutzernamen in Todesplattensteilheitskönig oder so umändern!
> 
> ...




Des funktioniert bei dem Bild irgendwie net so , aber egal.
Des ist eh nur eine Halbtodesplatte


G.


----------



## Stiftsquelle (22. August 2006)

Ich bekomms auch nicht hin....


Aber wirklich ein hammergeiles Pic


----------



## Sw!tch (22. August 2006)

uuh das war bestimmt hammergeil da oder?? 
schöne bilder, und erst das vom lb jörg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (22. August 2006)

mein ich das nur, oder ist das bild nicht gerade gemacht worden 
oder wachsen bei euch alle tannen nach links


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> mein ich das nur, oder ist das bild nicht gerade gemacht worden
> oder wachsen bei euch alle tannen nach links



Des paßt schon so ziemlich, also des bissle schief war wohl keine Absicht weil des ganze noch in so 15 Meter Höhe auf einer schiefen Platte stehend fotografiert ist...da kann das schon vorkommen...und es sind ja auch net alle Bäume schief 

Kann man dann auch auf der Eurobike jetzt demnächst in einem Videotrailer sehen...glaube ich 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2006)

Hier nommal der Felsen.
Des Foto ist ziemlich genau da gemacht worden, wenn ihr 25mm von meinem Rad nach unten und 15 mm dann nach rechts geht.

Leider ist es net so möglich solche Anhänge direkt abzubilden 








G.


----------



## numinisflo (23. August 2006)

Jörg, deine Bilder sind einfach immer einen neuen Desktophintergrund wert, also kannst du ruhig in regelmäßigen Abständen neue posten, damit ich da ein wenig Abwechslung habe!

Ansonsten mal eine Reifenfrage an die RMX-Fraktion: Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit in einer recht blinden Nacht-und-Nebel-Aktion einen (relativ) günstigen Syncros Reifen bei Ebay gekauft. Es ist der Big Huckin' Tire. Vor lauter Begeisterung über einen erschwinglichen Syncrosreifen habe ich einfach falsch gelesen und statt 2.7 wie es tatsächlich dort stand mir eine 2.5 eingebildet. Heute habe ich das Ding hinten auf meine momentane Mavic 729 draufgezogen und habe feststellen müssen, dass der Reifen ungefähr so breit baut wie ein Motocrossreifen und daher tatsächlich nicht in den Hinterbau des RMX passt!!! 
Da mein bisheriger Hinterreifen (Maxxis Minion 2.5 super tacky und 2-ply) komplett runter ist und mir diese recht weiche Mischung einfach aufgrund des Verschleiß doch zu teuer ist wollte ich euch mal fragen, was ihr so empfehlen würdet. 

Meine bisherigen Gedankenspiele dahingehend waren:

1.) Minion Hinterreifen wieder in 2.5 aber dieses Mal 60a
2.) Den bisherigen Minion Front nach hinten setzen und entweder nochmal nen Minion Front oder mal nen Highroller für vorne zu kaufen
3.) Schwalbe Al Mighty

Dazu kann ich noch sagen, dass ich bis jetzt von der Performance des Minion eigentlich relativ überzeugt bin, zumindest im trockenen. Sobald es nass wird, habe ich den subjektiven Eindruck, ich würde mit dem Minion einen enormen Gripverlust haben!
Bin mal auf eure Vorschläge und Erfahrungen gespannt - auch wie weit sich das mit meinen Überlegungen deckt.

Danke schonmal 

Cheers

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2006)

Also ich fahre am Rmx einen HighRoller 2.5 vorne in 40a und hinten 60a.
Aber habe mir jetzt Minions bestellt auch in 2.5 vorne in 42a und hinten auch wieder 60a weil ich in 3 1/2 Wochen dieses Rennen (CaiDom) in Brixen mitfahre und der Minion etwas besser rollert.

Aber die HighRoller sind schon geil ........bergab

Zu den Al Mightys sag ich jetzt lieber nichts, weil mein letzter Beitrag schon bis zu den Schwalbeleuten vorgedrungen ist 


G.


PS: Werden morgen, am einzigen schönen Tag bei uns, wohl eine kleine Fotorunde drehen.


----------



## luxuzz (23. August 2006)

ich fahre z.Z ebenfalls die Minion in 2,5 60a und ich muss sagen der verschleiß auch mal in der stadt ist relativ gering und wenn du sagst das deine immer so schnell runter gehen würdeich dir erstmal ein paar mit der mischung 60a empfehlen.


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2006)

ich hätt da noch 2 weitere vorschläge, kommt natürlich ein bisschen auf den einsatzzweck an  ???

zum einten Maxxis Hansventure 2.4" mit den 2 verschieden gummimischungen, in der mitte 60a und die aussenstollen 42a, ein guter roller wie auch sehr guten kurvenhalt, im nassen oder schnee ist er nicht ganz perfekt, er verklebt sehr schnell und man braucht eine recht hohe geschwindikeit dass er wieder sauber wird 

zum anderen den Maxxis ADvantage 2.4" , obwohl diese angabe nicht wirklich stimmt, denn mit 6cm breite und 6cm höhe ein voluminöser reifen, sehr gute rolleigenschaften, endlos gripp im trocken und wie auch im nassen schotter /fels, genauso im weichen boden sehr guten  gripp, einer der besten pneus die je gafahren bin, im vergleich zum Minion der bessere pneu 


bitte wechsle nicht zu schwalbe, nur des gewichtes halber, spätestens wenn nass wird, wirst du es bereuen  hab da auch meine erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Xexano (23. August 2006)

Dass die Minions bei Schlamm und Matsch Grip verlieren ist nichts neues. Sie sind eher "Schönwetter"-Reifen. Und das mit dem Thema "Abnutzen" kenne ich zwar, jedoch empfinde ich es als nicht so extrem. Und ich fahre ja auch die Dinger mit der 42a Super-Tracky-Mischung. 

Ich habe mir darüber hinaus auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir Matschreifen für den Winter besorgen soll, jedoch sind mir noch keine passende Dinger ins Auge gesprungen und die Wetscreams finde ich schon ein bisschen zu krass.

Ich habe hier auch noch einen Reifennamen rumfliegen. Nennt sich 909 und ist von Intense, kennt jemand diese Dinger und sind die gut?

Achja.. und wegen dem starken "Verbiegen" von Flo's Bike... ich schlage mal vor, vielleicht den Luftdruck im Dämpfer zu überprüfen und/oder vielleicht eine härtere Feder reinschrauben. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass mein "White Dragon" auch bei dem einen oder anderen Sprung so in die "Knie" geht... 

@LB Jörg: Respekt wegen dieser Todesklippe... das ist schon heftig


----------



## rfgs (23. August 2006)

@LB Jörg ich beneide dich.diese art des fahrens ist genau die meinige.kann ich bei dir ein zelt aufschlagen?hähä
es weckt die sehnsucht,deine buidln
saugeil


----------



## blaubaer (23. August 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir darüber hinaus auch schon überlegt, ob ich mir Matschreifen für den Winter besorgen soll, jedoch sind mir noch keine passende Dinger ins Auge gesprungen und die Wetscreams finde ich schon ein bisschen zu krass.



für den winter und die matschige zeit reicht mir der Maxxis Swampthing, ist zwar noch relativ breit für einen matschreifen mit 2.5" 
und hab ihn auch nur vorne montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. August 2006)

Nommal zu den Reifen..also mein 60a hinten nutzt sich etwas stärker ab als der 40er vorne.
Deswegen würde ich hinten auf jedenfall 60a nehmen. Ist auf jedenfall ein guter Abnutzungskompromiss 

@rfgs: Heute waren nur kleinere Felsen auf dem Programm. 


G.


----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2006)

bei mir haben wieder umbauarbeiten am RMX stattgefunden, glaub schon zum 3.mal dass ich die Rohloff rausgenommen hab. 
grund war wiedermal ein ölleck auf der schaltboxseite und auf einer DH-abfahrt will ich dies nicht mehr erleben






und da ich eh am knippsen war ein


----------



## luxuzz (24. August 2006)

hey ich hab ein problem und vllt könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen, man sieht es auch recht gut am letzten bild.
ich habe den Diabolus chainguide und mein problem dabei ist da die untererolle die kette ja nach oben drückt. ist zwischen schwinge und kette nur ca 5mm platz und wenn ich nun bergabfahre knallt meine kette gegendie schwinge, habt ihr eine lösung für mein problem, da ich nicht umbedingt möchte das ich nach 3 monaten an der stelle kein lack mehr habe


danke


----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2006)

ich hab Tesa Gewebeklebeband Extrafest in Klar etwa 5-6 schichten aufgetragen, oben auf der kettestrebe auch, hilft sehr gut auch gegen das kettenklimpern


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

Ich hab bei mir oben und unten die klasische Variante, einen Streifen Fahrradmantel, drangekabelbindert.
Unten auch bis vorne (sieht man ein wenig). So ist alles schön leise

Und nommel ein relativ schönes Wurzelbild mit RMX.


@Blaubär: Der Baum direkt hinter mir ist auch kerzengerade und die anderen in den klassischen Fluchtlinien  


G.


----------



## luxuzz (24. August 2006)

hmm also muss ich die kefü verschieben und dann was runterhaun , diese geklappere geht mir auf den nerv und fürn rahmen ist es auch nicht gerade gut.Ich glaube ich werde für unten die klebeband version nehmen
und für oben hab ich noch ein zerschnittenes sitzkissen ( kleine isomatte)


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Sehr schöne Bilder Blaubär und einfach ein verdammt geiles Bike. Mir gefällt das RMX mit der 66 einfach extrem gut...(sind wir wohl die einzigsten SC Fahrer am RMX).
Das die Rohloff solche Probleme macht, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dies sei die absolute Sorglosvariante!

Zum Thema Kettenanschlagen von unten am Hinterbau: Dieses Problem habe ich auch und ich würde auch vermuten, dass dies wohl ein Konstruktionsbedingtes Problem des RMX Hinterbaus ist (Meines Wissens hatte meth ähnliche Probleme am RM7). Ich werde da eine richtig dicke, klare Folie drübermachen, damit nicht der komplette Lack hinüber geht....

@Jörg: Wieder mal ein schönes Bild!

Wegen den Reifen werde ich wohl jetzt bei Maxxis bleiben, mir wie angedacht einen Minion in 60a für hinten holen. Danke an alle für die Empfehlungen. Die Tipps von Blaubär mit dem Advantage bzw. Hansventure werde ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann einen der beiden wohl mal am Switch probieren.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2006)

@Blaubär: Dieser Kreis bei der Dmpferaufnahme am Rahmen um die Schraube rum......was is´sn des 
Hoffentlich nur Dreck.

Meine Rohloff geht seit fast 4 Jahren ohne Probleme und ganz ohne Wartung 

G.


----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Rohloff solche Probleme macht, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin bisher immer davon ausgegangen, dies sei die absolute Sorglosvariante!
> 
> 
> Die Tipps von Blaubär mit dem Advantage bzw. Hansventure werde ich mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann einen der beiden wohl mal am Switch probieren.
> ...



na ja die rohloff ist ja auch nicht zum DH`len gebaut, leider 

den ADvantage 2.4 kriegst Du nicht ins Switch  , wir hatten dies auch schon probiert 
sogar beim RMX herscht platzmangel, werd ev. morgen mal ein bild liefern, wie kanpp es aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (24. August 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> @Blaubär: Dieser Kreis bei der Dmpferaufnahme am Rahmen um die Schraube rum......was is´sn des
> Hoffentlich nur Dreck.
> 
> Meine Rohloff geht seit fast 4 Jahren ohne Probleme und ganz ohne Wartung
> ...


ist ein krazer im lack, vom anziehen der schraube mit dem Engländer 

meine rohloff wird jetzt schon dann das 3.mal eingeschickt und jedes mal wegen der selben dichtung


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:
			
		

> den ADvantage 2.4 kriegst Du nicht ins Switch  , wir hatten dies auch schon probiert
> sogar beim RMX herscht platzmangel, werd ev. morgen mal ein bild liefern, wie kanpp es aussieht




Das gibts doch gar nicht! Baut der so breit u. hoch oder wie??? Normalerweise bauen die Maxxisreifen ja nicht sonderlich breit, wenn ich den 2.5er Minion mit dem 2.4er Big Betty vergleiche beispielsweise. 
Bei der Betty habe ich noch ordentlich Platz im Switch, beim Minion noch mehr. 
Auch auf der Megabreiten Spinergyfelge will der Minion nicht wirklich breit werden. 
Dafür ist der 2.7er Syncros (der auf einer Mavic 729 aussieht wie ein Traktorreifen...) um ein wesentliches Stück zu dick für den RMX Hinterbau, der vordere hatte aber wiederrum in die Z1 am Switch gepasst. 
Sehr verwirrend....daher würde ich mich über ein Bild freuen. Danke schonmal....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Hoschiii (24. August 2006)

Hi... da das hier ja der "Rmx-Thread" ist und ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte stelle ich einfach hier mal meine Frage...

Ich werde mir im laufe der nächsten Tage ein Rmx bestellen nur weiß nicht in welcher Größe. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit eins probe zu sitzen/fahren. ich bin 1,92m groß ... kann mir vllt jemand sagen ob 18" oder doch lieber 19,5" ... ich will NICHT nur bergab fahren...


----------



## numinisflo (24. August 2006)

Ist immer schwer zu sagen und hängt natürlich auch von den persönlichen Preferenzen ab. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ca. 185cm groß bin, mein RMX 18" misst und größer nicht sein sollte!

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (25. August 2006)

Ich bin auch 192cm groß.
Würde dir auf jedenfall zum 18Zoll raten.
Hab auch das 18 Zoll und fahre auch damit Touren.
Man sitzt am 18 Zoll Rmx bei ausgefahrenem Sattel so wie auf einem 19.5Zoll Switch.
Hab davon nämlich auch eins 

G.


----------



## blaubaer (25. August 2006)

hier die versprochene bilder zur reifenfreiheit

zwischen knochen und pneu 





von unten sieht manns am besten 





nachtrag, der reifen baut 6cm breit und auch 6cm hoch von der felgenflanke bis oberkant Pneu !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. August 2006)

Herzlichen Dank für die Bilder. Sieht wirklich verdammt breit und hoch aus der Advantage, da muss ich nächste Woche mal schauen, ob das beim Switch möglich ist oder nicht...

Gruß in die Schweiz

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (1. September 2006)

Kurze neben frage, suchst z.Z noch jemand einen Rmx frame ??
mein vertrauter hÃ¤ndler schmeist jetzt die rmx 2.0er frames raus da die 07er jetz ja langsam vor der tÃ¼r stehen,
ohne dÃ¤mpfer 1200â¬ mit dÃ¤mpfer weiÃ ich es nicht.
fÃ¼r weitere interesse einfach Pm schicken

Danke fÃ¼r die aufmerksamkeit ^^
and ride hard


----------



## Sw!tch (3. September 2006)

oh mein gott luxxus ... jetzt verkauft der sein frame ich könnt sowas von kotzen!!!

du bist so ein vollidiot und eine schande für alle rm fahrer!!!!!!


----------



## luxuzz (3. September 2006)

ehm nur mal so das da oben ist nicht mein rahmen sondern ein 2.0er neu vom händler


----------



## Sw!tch (5. September 2006)

und was stand da noch vor kurzer zeit im bikemarkt???


----------



## schlumpfkiller (12. September 2006)

nachdem wohl jeder an den neuen rockys interessiert ist (speziell hier im rmx-forum), dachte ich, ich zeig euch mal eine ltd-edition 2007, die mir mein händler freundlicherweise zu einer testfahrt zur verfügung gestellt hat.

pedale sind nur als reserve gedacht gewesen. ich war froh, überhaupt die chance zur fahrt bekommen zu haben.

obschon der preis gepasst hätte, ist mir das rmx jedoch leider einfach "zu gut"  

wenn es auch leider nicht jeder von uns haben kann, so dürfen wir dennoch den anblick genießen


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2006)

Boh, blau weiß gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Aber des ist doch ein 2006 Modell, oder?
Die 2007 habe doch eine ganz andere Schwinge?
Aber ich würds trotzdem nehmen 


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2006)

Ich weiß jetzt net ob des funktioniert....hab des net so drauf 
Aber hier (wenns geht) mal ein Link zu einem Video (18MB) bzw. zu einem Teaser (Vorschau) zu einem Video des es mal irgendwann komplett gibt.
Da knapp vier Minuten RMX drauf sind(meins mit mir), dachte ich, ich versuch es mal reinzustellen.
Eine der Felsplatten ist auch in dem Teaser zu sehen. 
Leider erkennt man des alles am Puter net so, wie der Stein so aufschlägt unten im steilen Bereich.
Der Dh Teil ist bei uns am Oko.


http://esnips.com/doc/9b0c97a0-f640-44f5-abed-7429ffc5a8fa/Spoked-Preview-web-128.wmv


Hoffe ich bekomm des hin.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2006)

Wirklich ein sehr geiler Teaser Jörg! Sag sofort Bescheid, wenn das Video komplett fertig ist! Ich werde mir erlauben, deinen Link hier im Mediabereich des Forums auch für andere zugänglich zu machen, um auch vielen Nichtrockymountainfahrer dieses Erlebnis zu ermöglichen...


Das blau/weiße Canuck-RMX sieht sehr geil aus. Ist auf jeden Fall ein 2006er Rahmen, zumindest deuten die Dämpferaufnahme, der Hinterbau sowie die knochigen Elemente darauf hin...
Leider ist der Hinterbau nicht im Canuckdesign gehalten, wie bei manch anderen Bikes....


FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß jetzt net ob des funktioniert....hab des net so drauf
> Aber hier (wenns geht) mal ein Link zu einem Video (18MB) bzw. zu einem Teaser (Vorschau) zu einem Video des es mal irgendwann komplett gibt.
> Da knapp vier Minuten RMX drauf sind(meins mit mir), dachte ich, ich versuch es mal reinzustellen.
> Eine der Felsplatten ist auch in dem Teaser zu sehen.
> ...



Bei so einem guten Video muss ich jetzt auch mal was sagen.
Das ist mit Abstand eines der geilsten Videos das ich in letzter Zeit hier im Forum gesehen habe.
Es passt einfach alles, von der Auswahl der Location, der Musik und dem Schnitt über die verschiedenen Bereiche des Bikens bis hin zu den schönen Bikes und der Action ...

Die Felsplattenaktion ist auf den Bildern schon heftig anzuschaun, aber in dem Video kommt sie noch besser rüber.

An Material wird einem da ja alles gezeigt.
Das ist nicht zufällig der Sebastian, mit dem gelb-grauen Fritzz und der Boxxer?

Bin auch mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt. Gib bitte sofort bescheid, das will ich sehen 

Gruss

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlumpfkiller (12. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auf jeden Fall ein 2006er Rahmen, zumindest deuten die Dämpferaufnahme, der Hinterbau sowie die knochigen Elemente darauf hin...
> 
> 
> FLO



gabel ist ja definitiv 2007, aber rahmen 2006? hinterbau fiel mir auch auf, aber ich kannte die lackierung nicht bzw. hab sie nur auf einem einzigen foto bei der vorstellung der neuen marzocchis gesehen. gibt es ja für alle modelle, aber ich hab sie sonst nie auf fotos gesehen ...

hab zwar selbst ein modell, das nirgends angeführt war bzw. ist, aber dennoch ist das verwunderlich.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2006)

Bonzai1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht zufällig der Sebastian, mit dem gelb-grauen Fritzz und der Boxxer?
> 
> Alex



Doch, ist schon der Sebastian 

Im fertigen Video ist auch die Felsplatte mit dem Moos drauf, von ziemlich weit oben.


G.


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2006)

Es ist ja so, dass die 2007er RMX 


 Eine etwas veränderte Hinterbauschwinge
Das neue Steckachsensystem
Ein etwas ausgegfrästeres Knöchlein
Eine veränderte bzw. verstärkte Dämpferaufnahme (mit Ausnahme des 1.0)
Ein onepointfive Steuerrohr (mit Ausnahme des 1.0)
Andere Schriftzüge (beispielsweise steht nicht mehr Thrust Link auf dem Hinterbau, sondern das "Ahornblatt im Kreis"; man beachte auch die Position der "Rocky Mountain" und "RMX" Schriftzüge)
besitzen.

Zu der Lackierung: Dieselbe gabs ja beispielsweise bei der Präsentation der Marzocchigabeln am Switch - ausserdem ist es ja auch Rockytypisch, immer noch irgendwelche kleinen, speziellen Lackierungen aufzulegen (siehe Switch 2007 in Canucklackierung, Switch SL 2005 in rot/weißer Triballackierung usw....)


FLO


----------



## Bonzai1982 (12. September 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, ist schon der Sebastian
> 
> Im fertigen Video ist auch die Felsplatte mit dem Moos drauf, von ziemlich weit oben.
> 
> ...



Dachte ich es mir doch, so ein markanter Aufbau mit dieser Signalfarbe ... kann ja nur der "alte Pappenheimer" sein 

Ich bin gespannt.

Alex


----------



## schlumpfkiller (12. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Switch SL 2005 in rot/weißer Triballackierung usw....)
> 
> 
> FLO



jo, genau das hab ich  wobei mir die blaue lackierung auch ausgesprochen gut gefällt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. September 2006)

Servus,

zur Aufklärung: Das ist ein 2006er Rahmen mit 2007er Marzocchi Parts, aufgelegt in der riesigen Menge von immerhin 3 Stück (genau wie die Switchs in blau/weiß Canuck) mit dem speziellen Paintjob anlässlich der Präsentation der 2007er Gabeln und Dämpfer von Marzocchi. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## schlumpfkiller (12. September 2006)

3 stück - und dafür malt sich einer nen wolf  

doch spass beiseite, ich finde es wirklich schade, eine derart schöne optik zu "vergeuden". wenn ich mir das kackbraun des neuen rmx bzw. das giftgrün des switch anschaue ... aber gut, rocky mtn´s wege sind unergründlich  

ich hoffe dennoch, ein switch in der gleichen farbe erstehen zu können.

ps: puncto optik stylt ihr immer noch die schönsten räder. muß man schon sagen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. September 2006)

schlumpfkiller schrieb:
			
		

> 3 stück - und dafür malt sich einer nen wolf
> 
> ........
> 
> ich hoffe dennoch, ein switch in der gleichen farbe erstehen zu können.



Hallo Schlumpfkiller,

du solltest dich sputen, die Auswahl wird knapp. Denn eins von den dreien steht hier bei mir   , und das geb ich bestimmt nicht her. Vor allem jetzt, wo es bald fertig ist. Ich warte nur noch auf die Laufräder und die weißen Goodrigde Hydraulikleitungen (ich weiß, alter Poser und so  ...). Und erst dann gibts auch Bilder (aber im Switch Thread)

...Also bleiben noch zwei...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## RattleHead (12. September 2006)

Sind er schon foto's von RMX 2007 zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2006)

Ja, gibt es...und zwar in meiner Galerie

LINK


Sigi, ich will Bilder sehen...


FLO


----------



## RattleHead (12. September 2006)

Vielen Dank. 

http://photo.pinkbike.com/photo/960/pbpic960058.jpg


----------



## schlumpfkiller (13. September 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schlumpfkiller,
> 
> du solltest dich sputen, die Auswahl wird knapp. Denn eins von den dreien steht hier bei mir   , ...Also bleiben noch zwei...
> 
> ...



aaarrrrghhh! mir blieb schon der weiße diabolus von euch verwehrt. gottseidank bekam ich ihn trotzdem noch   und jetzt das. schmach und schande. aber ihr macht ja derart schöne aufbauten, dass ich euch zumindest eines davon vergönne  ich möcht dann noch die 1750 dtswiss in weiß dazu und ... es wäre sooo schön


----------



## Bonzai1982 (13. September 2006)

Hi Rockygemeinde,

ich wollte nur kurz drauf hingewiesen haben, dass in der aktuellen Stund Folge ( LINK ) Vanderham wiedermal ein Whippfeuerwerk entzündet, aber auf einem gelben RMX !!!

Gruss

Alex


----------



## RattleHead (15. September 2006)

http://video2.nsmb.com/grub/cbcrip.wmv   Right mouse to safe.starts withe an pink RMX


----------



## Homegrown (16. September 2006)

So hier mal 2 Bilder von mir von heute...

Kicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (16. September 2006)

das gelbe RMX habe ich in whistler gesehen diesen sommer
könnte ja ein einzelstück sein wie auch das orange in roam aber wer weiß
vll irgendwann ... ich finde übrigens das kackbraun ganz toll !
schöne action homi!


----------



## Mozart-only (17. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
Da ich mein High Octane geschrottet habe bin sehr an ein RMX interresiert.
Bei der Rahmengröße habe ich noch keine Idee.
Ich bin 1,78 üblicherweise hätte ich dann ein 18" durch das relative lange Oberrohr überlege ich auch für 16,5" RMX.
Wäre Super Ihr mir eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich mitteilt.

LG
Mozart


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. September 2006)

was hast du denn vor mit dem RMX? Möchtest du viel Bikepark, Sprünge und verspielte Sachen machen? Oder eher normales Freeriden?
Also ich selber bin 1,77 und fahr beim RMX ein 16,5". Allerdings mit 70mm Vorbau. Passt für mich super. 18" könnte ich auch fahren wobei das dann nicht so verspielt wäre!!

later, 
Mario


----------



## Mozart-only (17. September 2006)

Hi Mario,

möchte das RMX vorallem für Bike Parks und sonstige Shuttle Parks (Grande Ligurien, ....).
Für´s sonstige Biken hab ich noch ein Rotwild.

LG
Mozart


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. September 2006)

Das einfachste wäre natürlich beide Größen mal gefahren zu sein. Dann kannst du selbst entscheiden, auf welchem du dich wohler fühlst. Weil es gibt ja noch so etwas wie "Geschmacksache". Der eine nimmts lieber etwas größer, der andere etwas kleiner usw...
Drum wäre ne Testfahrt sicherlich nicht verkehrt!!
Aber generell, so wie sich das anhört, bist du mit nem 16,5" schon gut bedient..

Oder gibt es jemanden der Einspruch hat??


----------



## numinisflo (17. September 2006)

Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen.
Am Besten testen, jeder hat andere Vorlieben.
Grundsätzlich würde ich dir auch zu nem 16,5er raten.

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Flowz (17. September 2006)

weil im anderen fred mir keiner was schreibt frag ich mal hier nochmal.... was fahrt ihr für naben im 06er rmx? und welche könnt ihr noch empfehlen ??(hat ja 150mm einbaubreite)


----------



## luxuzz (17. September 2006)

hi ich fahre z.Z die Hope pro II naben und ich kann sie bislang bestens empfehlen, besonders weil sie preisleistungmäßig akzeptabel ist, sie in verschiedenen farben wählbar ist und die verarbeitung sowie die qualität recht gut ist meiner meinung nach


----------



## LB Jörg (18. September 2006)

So wieder richtig gerädert aber ohne Defekte zurrück aus Brixen. (RMX halt )
Lade mir gerade den Dings runter und bin schon auf den Vanderham gespannt.

@Homegcrown: Toller Ort und tolle Bilder

@Mozart...: Bei nur Bikepark würde ich für deine Größe eher zum 16.5er raten.

G.


----------



## olimtbfully (18. September 2006)

Hi Rmx-er,
steh immer noch vor einer schwierigen Entscheidung,
RMX oder Switch, will Ende des Jahres zuschlagen wenn die Kohle passt.
verfolge eigentlich beide Beiträge, kann mich trotzdem net Entscheiden.
Hab mir vorhin noch mal ein RMX angeschaut, schon heftig. Fahre
Bikepark 4-5mal im Jahr, aber sonst Hometrails, also auch bergauf pedalieren.
Geht das mit dem RMX?? oder doch ein Switch?? Da ich halt net sooo sauber fahr und Drop/Spring möcht ich halt die Stabilität vom RMX, oder ist das Switch auch so stabil??
Will ja keine Toren fahren, hab nur Angst 4 oder 5 Scheine für ein RMX
auszugeben und dann steht mir das Teil nur rum.
Was fahrt Ihr so mit euren RMX, wirklich nur Beg runter shredden???
Wäre net für einige Infos,
Danke im Voraus
Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2006)

He Oli, 

ich glaub für deinen Einsatzzweck ist das Switch genau richtig!? Was die Stabilität angeht, kann man sagen, dass beide Räder ziemlich identisch satbil sind. Ich wüsste jetzt nichts, dass mein Switch nicht genau so mitmachen würde wie mein RMX. Klar du hast beim RMX noch 2cm mehr reserven im Heck, aber mit ein wenig Fahrtechnik gleichst du das aus.
Ich würd dir raten, vielleicht einfach mal ne Testrunde mit beiden Rädern zu unternehmen. Dann sieht du ja auf welchem Hobel du dich wohler fühlst..

Aber egal wie du dich entscheidest, es ist auf alle Fälle die richtige Wahl

peace, love und Rock'n Roll.. 
Mario


----------



## olimtbfully (18. September 2006)

Hi TurboLenzen,
erst mal vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort,
fahren werde ich beide mal, wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu kriege.
Hast mir aber schon viel weiter geholfen mit der Aussage zur Stabilität,
das war mir eigentlich am wichtigsten und nach deinen Bildern zu Urteilen
werden deine Bikes schon richtig gefahren, so wie es sich gehört. 
Tendiere jetzt eigentl. mehr zum Switch, das RMX werde ich wohl kaum
an seine Grenzen bringen wenn ich mir da deine Bilder so anschau, da fehlen mir eindeutig die Eier für solche Aktionen.
Denke da reicht das Switch!
Also Danke nochmals,
Gruss Oli


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. September 2006)

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte! Und mit dem Switch wirst du sicherlich viel Spaß haben!! Garantiert..

Wir sind natürlich dann auch auf Bilder gespannt sobald du dir eins zugelegt hast.

Bis dann und Happy trails, 
da Lenzen


----------



## olimtbfully (18. September 2006)

Logisch,
wenn ich dann zur Gemeinde gehöre, stell ich ein paar Bildchen rein.
Gruss Oli


----------



## b12k3 (18. September 2006)

Hi zusammen,
hab ma ne frage zu dem hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...saslcZ0QQsaslopZ1QQsasltZ2QQsofocusZbsQQfviZ1

ist das n RMX Canuck von 2005?

Übers Canuck weis ich bisher nur.. 15st. für DE auf 3 größen verteilt mit 83mm Tretlagergehäuse 150mm HR Einbaumaß und 12mm Achse.
Wär super wenn ihr mir helfen und evtl. falsches korrigiren könntet. Mal Schauen was er mir auf meine Fragen bezüglich dieser Maße berichtet.
Gruß

Till


----------



## luxuzz (18. September 2006)

rahmen super austattung geht nur eine frage seit wann hat eine mz junior triple bitte 200mm vorne ? die hat doch 170mm wenn ich mich nicht irre und die angaben mit dem 2mal fahren brauch man glaube ich nix zu sagen 

gruß


----------



## neikless (18. September 2006)

stück gab es glaub ich 15 oder 25
ja ist das 2005er 150mm/12mm 83mm tretlagergehäuse
hatte normal aber den dhx 5.0
bissel seltsame angaben


----------



## b12k3 (19. September 2006)

hm.. joa, find ich auch komisch mitn Dämpfer
Was ist denn die vierte Rahmenhöhe.. 21"? *G*
Auch das mit dem 2x gefahren, weis noch nicht ganz was ich von halten soll. Gewerblicher Verkäufer hin oder her.
Gruß

Till


----------



## bike-it-easy (19. September 2006)

Moin zusammen,

es waren 15 Stück für Deutschland.

Ansonsten schon a bisserl seltsam, die Angaben.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXx Xander xXx (22. September 2006)

So binn jetzt seit 2 monaten stolzer besitzer eines neuen RMX (2005) und bin super zufrieden - bild folgt noch!

Aber seit anfang an stört mich trotzt 0% spiel in den lagern ein klappern am hinterbau. 
meine frage deswegen: ist das normal??? 


hab bereits einige foren durchforscht und binn nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Homegrown (22. September 2006)

xXx Xander xXx schrieb:


> So binn jetzt seit 2 monaten stolzer besitzer eines neuen RMX (2005) und bin super zufrieden - bild folgt noch!
> 
> Aber seit anfang an stört mich trotzt 0% spiel in den lagern ein klappern am hinterbau.
> meine frage deswegen: ist das normal???
> ...




Was fürn Dämpfer hast drin ?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. September 2006)

zieh mal die schraube nach mit der der dämpfer am rahmen
befestigt ist !


----------



## blaubaer (25. September 2006)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Was fürn Dämpfer hast drin ?



Fox Vanilla RC ProPedal ?? 



schleyer schrieb:


> zieh mal die schraube nach mit der der dämpfer am rahmen
> befestigt ist !



wenns der obenganannte dämpfer ist, liegts daran !!, hab das selbe problem seit anfang, ist das ProPedal ventil das klappert !!!


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2006)

hi,
ich hab ein änliches problem und dies ist wie folgt
wenn ich einen treppen gab springe/fahre klappert es auch
kette) kann nicht sein auf der schwinge sind oben und unten gummistreifen
schaltwerk) saint , sollte eigentlich nicht klappern und finde auch nix
dämpfer) habe einen fox dhx 4.0

so und schrauben sind auch alle fest also was klappert nun ??
währe froh über jede idee


----------



## Homegrown (25. September 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Fox Vanilla RC ProPedal ??
> 
> 
> 
> wenns der obenganannte dämpfer ist, liegts daran !!, hab das selbe problem seit anfang, ist das ProPedal ventil das klappert !!!




Dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (25. September 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> so und schrauben sind auch alle fest also was klappert nun ??
> währe froh über jede idee



das schaltwerk an die schwinge ??!!


----------



## Homegrown (25. September 2006)

blaubaer schrieb:


> das schaltwerk an die schwinge ??!!



Würde ich auch sagen Shimano halt


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2006)

ne ebend nicht, das saint schaltwerk hat eine deampfung drinne und ich hab schon geschaut es schleag nicht an
deshalb bin ich einfach ratlos


----------



## P3 Killa (25. September 2006)

Ich fahre ein Hone was im Prinzip genauso funktioniert und auch die dämpfung hat!
Du musst die dämpfung dann schons ehr extrem einstellen und ständig nachjustieren sonst stößt es eben an der schwinge an...
Ich habe mir Mossgummi streifen dran geklebt etz funzt des auch!


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2006)

also ich hab ja schon geschaut, bike umgedreht und in jedem gang wirklich noch aus schaltwerk raufgedrückt.. da kommt nix gegen man ich verzfeifel langsam =( ansich kanns nur die schaltung sein
hmm...
eine andere frage an die leute die die diaboluskettenführung fahren, denn bei mir macht das zahnrat immer geräusche aber NUR! beim vorwärts fahren beim rückwärts treten der pedale nicht mehr  hab röllchen auch schon umgedreht lager gecheckt ist nix ist das normal ?


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. September 2006)

Hi,
Hab mal ne Frage:
Hat hier jemand ein RMX Crossfire zu verkaufen, oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft?


----------



## numinisflo (25. September 2006)

Ich habe hier noch nie ein aufgebautes RMX Crossfire gesehen und würde somit bezweifeln, das es jemanden gibt, der es verkaufen möchte. Ansonsten hilft dir sicher der ein oder andere Rocky-Dealer weiter...

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (25. September 2006)

also jungs ihr enttäuscht mich 
geh mal in bikemarket da wird gerade eins verkauft so als nebeninfo ^^

aber ja es stimmt ein crossfire ist echt unauffindbar außer die messebikes


----------



## Soulbrother (25. September 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Hat hier jemand ein RMX Crossfire zu verkaufen, oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft?



Ich meine momentan wird eins in 16,5 bei ebay angeboten,mit 888 !Schau mal nach.


----------



## Soulbrother (25. September 2006)

...habs wieder gefunden

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...40034145128&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (25. September 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hab mal ne Frage:
> Hat hier jemand ein RMX Crossfire zu verkaufen, oder kennt jemand einen der eins verkauft?



Also ich hab bis jetzt nur am Lago am BA-Stand eins aufgebaut gesehen.


Für Insider: Hey Kohlemendle ko des sei das du duttezua bisch? Der Typ vom Geißkopf hat angerufen und hat sich über die Blutflecken beschwert.


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (26. September 2006)

sorry dass ich in letzter zeit nicht antworten konnte, war in italien.

also wegen meinen klapper problem: es war nicht das schaltwerk kette oder etc..

Am samstag wurde das klappern plötzlich immer lauter währen der fahrt. und wie ich wieder auf den weg nach oben war, sah ich dass ich öl von dem dämpfer verliere.

Also mehr oder weniger-problem gelöst.

war ein fox dhx 4.

trotzdem danke.


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2006)

gibt es hier keine diabolus kettenführer fahrer die mir helfen können ? warum meine kefü beim normale tretten immer geräusche macht aber im leerlauf nicht


----------



## neikless (26. September 2006)

wahrscheilich hakt oder schleift die kette irgendwo
oder die kefü rolle ist zu fest abgezogen
kontrollier auch kettenblatt bash schrauben !


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2006)

Ich fahre die Diabolus Kettenführung, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich gerade nicht ob ich da eine Geräuschkulisse habe. Werde da nachher mal genauer hinhören. Allerdings weiß ich wirklich nicht, ob das Teil Geräusche macht wenn ich nicht trete, denn da höre ich nur das Ringléknattern!

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. September 2006)

das sie beim nicht pedalieren keine geräusche macht ist ja nicht verwunderlich ! sollte nichts schleifen oder so würde ich mal ohne kette
versuchen könnte KB oder lager sein ...


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2006)

hab bereits alles kontrolliert und so
und es ist nur beim treten .. wenn ich nciht trete höre ich zwar meine hinterrad nabe allerdings nicht das röllchen auch wenn ich mein ohr ranhalte deshalb bin ich so fraglos
es schleift nix und hackt nix nur das röllchen gibt geräusche von sich


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. September 2006)

s.d schrieb:


> Für Insider: Hey Kohlemendle ko des sei das du duttezua bisch? Der Typ vom Geißkopf hat angerufen und hat sich über die Blutflecken beschwert.




Da kann i doch nix dafür dasses den Jürgen immer legt!


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. September 2006)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Ich meine momentan wird eins in 16,5 bei ebay angeboten,mit 888 !Schau mal nach.



Ach des is also deins! Sehr geil muss ich sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2006)

Nein,das ist NICHT meins!Und ich bin auch nicht der,der es versteigert!
Mir war nur zufällig das Auktionsangebot aufgefallen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (26. September 2006)

Oh shit sorry. War so enthusiastisch, dass ich des übersehen hab.


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2006)

...was ich sehr gut verstehen kann


----------



## s.d (26. September 2006)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Oh shit sorry. War so enthusiastisch, dass ich des übersehen hab.



du warst einfach bloß total zua und it enthusiastisch


----------



## s.d (26. September 2006)

aber des wär schon sehr schick so ein Crossfire vor allem weil ich bis auf das am Lago noch nie eins gesehen habe also im Auge behalten


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (26. September 2006)

will hier auch mal mein RMX präsentieren!!!!

und Meinungen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2006)

leider sind die bilder etwas klein aber soweit man es erkennen kann ganz hübsch 
schwarze sattelstange noch und dann ist es farblich sehr gelungen.
Ist das eine big ego ? Usd mit Rmx frame.. hmm sicherlich geschmackssache, wie fährt es sich denn des hübsche bike ?


----------



## neikless (26. September 2006)

ein rmx ist immer geil ! gabel sattelstütze wären zwar nicht so mein ding
und die selfmade rahmen gabel protection wirkt sorry etwas ranzig 
aber es bleibt ein rmx und das lieben wir ja alle super bike


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2006)

Sehr schön - allerdings musst du mal bessere Bilder machen und sie reinstellen, ich sehe fast nichts.

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (26. September 2006)

xXx Xander xXx schrieb:


> will hier auch mal mein RMX präsentieren!!!!
> 
> und Meinungen???



egal wie man ein Rmx aufbaut es sieht eigentlich immer schön aus  
Wo mir gerade der R1 frame auffällt hier ein update meins bikes,
nun mit fender/ vorne,hinten, neuen bremsscheiben,schaltwerk
 und leider mit neuem sattel/sattelstange


----------



## Soulbrother (26. September 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> leider sind die bilder etwas klein aber soweit man es erkennen kann ganz hübsch
> schwarze sattelstange noch und dann ist es farblich sehr gelungen.
> Ist das eine big ego ? Usd mit Rmx frame.. hmm sicherlich geschmackssache, wie fährt es sich denn des hübsche bike ?




Das ist die erste Version der Shiver von 2001!Hatte ich damals auch im RM6.
Ich finde die baut ein bissl flach im RMX,sieht zumindest so aus.

Aber ansonsten,sehr schön


----------



## LB Jörg (27. September 2006)

Ja, der Vorteil an der Shiver an dem Rad ist auf jedenfall der das man sein Rad mit wenig Aufwand (Shiver in 888 Wechseln) richtig gut leichter bringt 

Aber wie schon gesagt rotes RMX schaut sowieso immer gut aus und wenn´s mit der Gabel und die Gabel funktioniert, warum was anderes reintun.


G.


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (27. September 2006)

find mein rad eigentlich ganz ok. bis auf die gabel die ich jede woche entlüften muss. (Will wenn das geld mal reicht eine 888 in weiß)

Wegen der Kettenführung: ist bereits eine Boxguide angebracht.





> ein rmx ist immer geil ! gabel sattelstütze wären zwar nicht so mein ding
> und die selfmade rahmen gabel protection wirkt sorry etwas ranzig
> aber es bleibt ein rmx und das lieben wir ja alle super bike




was fürne rahmen gabel protection???


----------



## Bayer (27. September 2006)

der mantel mit den kabelbindern ist gemeint


----------



## luxuzz (27. September 2006)

oK ist meins z.Z auch nicht besser, denn ich bin zu faul ins bauhaus zu fahren und schönes klebeband zu kaufen, hat wer z.Z eine idee wegen des Kefü geräusches `?


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (27. September 2006)

na bitte das is wohl klasse aus einen alten reifen und schlauch noch sinnvolle sachen zu machen . (ok ist ja wirklich nicht schön aber will mir die schwige nicht voll zerkratzen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (11. Oktober 2006)

ich hab mal eine frage,
Welche waxxe oder der gleichen benutzt ihr für euren kostbaren Rahmen ?
Hab leider schon gute Kratzer drinne und wollte fragen mit welchen mitteln man diese am besten rausbekommt ?

MfG


----------



## numinisflo (11. Oktober 2006)

Richtig tiefe Lackkratzer rauszupolieren wird sehr schwierig werden. Aber mein Wundermittel um den Lack wieder auf Hochglanz zu bringen ist definitiv "bike lust". Absolut empfehlenswert und riecht auch noch gut.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (11. Oktober 2006)

am besten hilft ne schlamm-packung da siehst du keine kratzer mehr !
also geh fahren und nicht soviel putzen ! bike-lust ist oberschaise ... !


----------



## luxuzz (11. Oktober 2006)

sind keien tiefen kratzer sind halt lackkratzer auf der obersten lackierugnsschicht, die extra aufgesprüht wird
hast du vllt einen link oder so damit ich mir das mal angucken kann ?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2006)

Mein Rad besthet nur noch aus Kratzern 
Besonders am Oberrohr wo die RF Knieschoner dran reiben 

G.


----------



## luxuzz (11. Oktober 2006)

ich brauch einfach ein zeuch was die lackkratzer wegbekommt und obs gut riecht oder mein fahrrad danach glänzt ist egal..


----------



## Jendo (12. Oktober 2006)

Nimm doch Sandpapier oder die Flex oder doch gleich den Vorschlaghammer! Damit sind die kleinen Kratzer sofort weg und keiner beschwert sich über diese.
Ansonsten hätt ich noch einen Kollega der sich über ein verkratztes Bike freuen würde!
Wenn Du daran nun gar keinen gefallen findest nimm das Bike Lust Zeug und poliere die Alustange bis sie glänzt.
Tschö mit Ö,
Jay


----------



## luxuzz (12. Oktober 2006)

Nix da bike bleibt noch meins und glänzen tuts auch nur kratzer sollen weg ^^


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Oktober 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ...nur kratzer sollen weg ^^



zum Ausprobieren:

- Nagellack
- Aufkleber drauf
- Bremsleitung/Schaltzug über den Kratzer verlegen
- nur im dunkeln fahren

wenn das net hilft, dann...

ne coole Heldenstory um den Kratzer ausdenken und damit angeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (12. Oktober 2006)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> zum Ausprobieren:
> 
> - Nagellack
> - Aufkleber drauf
> ...





Nagellack


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Oktober 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Nagellack



natürlich...aber auf die Farbe achten


----------



## s.d (12. Oktober 2006)

Du wolltest den Rahmen ja sowieso umlackieren lassen also können dir die Krazer doch egal sein ansonsten probier mal never dull vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## Hoschiii (16. Oktober 2006)

hier mal mein 3 Wochen altes RMX .... ich weiß es ist noch fast original... aber es wird sich in den nächsten Monaten noch Einiges ändern







allerdings hat es schon eine böse Verletzung  scheiss Doppelbrückengabeln


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. Oktober 2006)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> hier mal mein 3 Wochen altes RMX .... ich weiß es ist noch fast original...



Trotzdem schön


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. Oktober 2006)

Schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes RMX! Was willst Du denn noch ändern?
Außer dem Sattel und eventuell den Reifen fällt mir nicht wirklich ein Kritikpunkt ein. 
GRuß JEndo


----------



## Hoschiii (16. Oktober 2006)

die Reifen sind provisorisch. Hatte sie noch vom alten Rad und die Minions in superweich rollen mir zu schwer und verschleißen so schnell. Sie zieh ich nurnoch im Park auf.

Sattel wird bleiben.

Werde mir wohl die neue 888 sl ata kaufen weil ich halt auch Touren fahre (Kettenführung kommt auch nur im Park dran) und irgendwann andere Laufräder.

sonstige Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gerne erwünscht.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2006)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes RMX! Was willst Du denn noch ändern?
> Außer dem Sattel und eventuell den Reifen fällt mir nicht wirklich ein Kritikpunkt ein.
> GRuß JEndo



Wie ich mir des Bild angesehen hab, hab ich mir genau des gleich wie der Jendo gedacht. 
Würde lediglich des eventuell weglassen 
Aber sonst ist es doch Supa 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Oktober 2006)

Schön. Wie wär's mit Weissen SYNCROS Wheels?


----------



## Hoschiii (16. Oktober 2006)

Hatte eher an FR 2350 gedacht.

Was habt ihr alle gegen den Diesel ? Ich bin damit echt zufrieden... dafÃ¼r das 2 StÃ¼ck 20 â¬uronen gekostet haben


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2006)

Das ist im gesametn Forum so die unterschwellige Meinung wenn man sich zum Thema Conti Diesel umhört.
Bin sie selber noch nicht gefahren, daher habe ich auch "eventuelle" geschrieben. Irgendwas kann da ja auch nicht sooo normal sein wenn man selbst hört das zum Conti-Cup (diese DH Nicolai Serie gesaponsert von Conti) viele mit Maxxis Reifen fahren und diese als Conti getarnt haben....

Vielleicht wissen ja da andere mehr 
GRuß Robert


----------



## olimtbfully (17. Oktober 2006)

hätte mal ne Frage zu der Verletzung von Hoschiss weißen RMX.(s. Bild oben)
Ist der Rahmen in diesem Bereich wirklich so weich? haben diese
Beschädigung schon mehrere von euch an Ihren Bikes, sowas passiert
doch bloß bei einem extremen Sturz oder?
Will mir ja auch demnächst eines zulegen und wenn man im Voraus
schon eine bessere Lösung hat um so eine Beschädigung zu vermeiden, wäre net schlecht was von euch zu erfahren,
Gruss Oli


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Oktober 2006)

Also, bei sowas muss schon grobe Gewalt wirken. Weich ist der Rahmen da sicher nicht. Jeder würde eine Delle bekommen wenn man die Bumper der Gabel nicht sauber auusrichtet. Alternativ kann man auch den ganzen oberen Teil des Standrohrs mit Neopren umhüllen (SpeedStuff). Hab erst einen mit Delle gesehen und der ist aber EXTREM heftig gestürzt - gegen ein Auto...
Oder eben SingleCrown


----------



## luxuzz (17. Oktober 2006)

hmm ich hab auf beiden seiten leider auch 2 dellen drinne zwar nicht so stark wie bei dem weissen aber dennoch leicht sichtbar also denke der tiefste punkt ist ca 2 mm eingedrückt
wo sollte der bumper am besten liegen das es nicht solche dellen gibt ?


----------



## soederbohm (17. Oktober 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> wo sollte der bumper am besten liegen das es nicht solche dellen gibt ?



Nur so ne Idee, aber vielleicht da, wo die Standrohre den Rahmen berühren würden?  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschiii (17. Oktober 2006)

Die Bumper waren/sind so wie sie ab Werk ausgerichtet waren. Die flache Seite kommt ganz genau aufs Oberrohr (mittig) ...

Und so heftig war der Sturz nicht. Bin bei ca 30 beim bremse in einer Rechtskurve vorne weggerutscht.


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. Oktober 2006)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> ...Die flache Seite kommt ganz genau aufs Oberrohr (mittig) ...



Die dicke Seite wäre besser gewesen, sollte auch so sein, und ist, wenn man drüber nachdenkt, eigentlich auch logisch. Ab Werk ausgerichtet wird da gar nix, die steckt irgendjemand halt drauf und gut ist (oder in diesem Fall halt eher nicht...). Die flache Seite hilft nix, gibt nur eine Sache, die besser ist als Gummi: noch mehr Gummi.

Ansonsten zur Beruhigung an olimtbfully: Ich schmeiß mein RM6 schon seit 5 Jahren durch die Gegend. Viele, viele Einschläge, noch keine Delle von der Doppelbrücke. Mein RMX, seit diesem Sommer in Betrieb hat von den Standrohren auch noch nix abgekriegt. 

bike-it-easy


----------



## olimtbfully (17. Oktober 2006)

Alles klar bike-it-easy, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, bin auch schon DC gefahren,
und habe auch die Puffer mit der dicken Seite anschlagen lassen.
Das war ein handgelutschter Taiwan-Rahmen und selbst der hat einige
Abflüge ohne Dellen überstanden.
Also muß doch der RMX-Rahmen das locker wegstecken können.
Gruss Oli


----------



## neikless (17. Oktober 2006)

ich habe seit meinem schlüsselbeinbruchsturz auch rechts an dieser stelle eine sehr leichte beule  ärgerlich und so aber ohne auswirkungen wurde mir bestätigt ... dabei war es auch schon ein recht heftiger sturz laut augenzeugen einer der besten die sie totz NWD3-6 usw gesehen haben ...
kaputt bekommt man alles nur beim RMX muss man sich schon wirklich mühe geben ... da macht man eher sich selbst kaputt leider musste ich dies auch kürzlich erleben  

bei diesem thema wie könntet ihr euch ein RS TOTEM im RMX vorstellen ?

bild : schmerzhafte begleiterscheinung


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Oktober 2006)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> bei diesem thema wie könntet ihr euch ein RS TOTEM im RMX vorstellen ?



  GANZ gut!


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Oktober 2006)

Wenn ich mir eine Totem zulegen würde dann nur an einem RMX.


----------



## Hoschiii (17. Oktober 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Die dicke Seite wäre besser gewesen



ja hab mich etwas dumm ausgedrückt. Ich mein natürlich die dicke Seite. Aber halt die flache "Stelle" ...die liegt bündig am Rohr an.


----------



## neikless (24. Oktober 2006)

erst mal ein schnappschuss vom update bald weitere bilder ...


----------



## el Lingo (25. Oktober 2006)

Sehr schönes Bike! Mein Switch war am Sonntag auch mit so einem unterwegs. Aber ich hätte Dir diesen Einrichtungsgeschmack der Wohnung nicht zugetraut. Oder ist alles Geld für´s Bike weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Oktober 2006)

Super schönes Ding!! Ein passender Roco Dämpfer würde die Optik noch ein wenig anheben Und die Funktion meiner Meinung auch.


----------



## neikless (25. Oktober 2006)

über den rocco denke ich auch immer wieder nach denke aber doch das das in sachen funktion ein rückschritt sein könnte (?)
hey meine neue Wg ist doch klasse holzfußboden usw nur vom feinsten ! 
hier noch ein pic vom ersten ausritt bin extra schon vor sonnenaufgang los
*Wild Horses*


----------



## numinisflo (25. Oktober 2006)

Einfach nur geil Niclas - schade das es mir gestern nicht mehr gereicht hat, sonst hätten wir ein kleines Canucktreffen machen können.
Vielleicht nächstes mal.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## luxuzz (25. Oktober 2006)

Zuviel geld 
Schickes Schickes bike... 
Ich find die gabel klasse außer das sie ab jetzt silberne tauchrohre haben


----------



## maple leaf (25. Oktober 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich find die gabel klasse außer das sie ab jetzt silberne tauchrohre haben



silber? Also entweder bin ich oder Du blind!

@neikless

krass geiler Bock! Und mir gefällt sogar der Sattel! 

bas


----------



## soederbohm (25. Oktober 2006)

klar silber, sind doch Nickel-beschichtet, oder? Bei der 2007er Gabel?

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (25. Oktober 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> klar silber, sind doch Nickel-beschichtet, oder? Bei der 2007er Gabel?
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



o.k! aber auf dem Bild sehen die Tauchrohre nicht wirklich silbern aus!


----------



## cam zink (25. Oktober 2006)

echt geiles bike!!!!!!!!! die gabel fand ich am anfang nich schön aber so gefällt sir mir doch schon sehr gut =)

@die anderen: vll solltet ihr klarstellen welcher teil der gabel tauchrohre sind...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Oktober 2006)

Die Standrohre sind auf jedenfall net silber. 

G.


----------



## soederbohm (26. Oktober 2006)

cam zink schrieb:


> @die anderen: vll solltet ihr klarstellen welcher teil der gabel tauchrohre sind...



Hm...good point. Also die STANDrohre sind Nickelbeschichtet, die TAUCHrohre weiß.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## maple leaf (26. Oktober 2006)

@cam zink, LB Jörg and soederbohm,

ja ja Asche auf mein Haupt! Aber man lernt eben nie aus!

merci bas


----------



## dhmoschen (27. Oktober 2006)

Nur bei der Worldcup sind die Standrohre Silber bzw. Nickelbeschichtet bei den anderen Modellen bleiben sie schwarz.


----------



## Xexano (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, mich gibt es hier auch noch 

Naja, ich wurde und werde leider durch schulische Belangen und mehr ziemlich stark vom Biken abgehalten. Bis jetzt müsste ich ca. 1 1/2 Monate Bike-Entzug haben. Das macht sich bei meinem nun etwas depressiven Gemüt etwas bemerkbar  

Jetzt aber leg ich mal zu: Neben neuen Bremsen möchte ich mir vielleicht noch fürs RMX ein neues Reifenset bestellen.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Maxxis Wetscreams 42a 26x2.5'' für matschige Angelegenheiten im Herbst und Winter oder eher etwas anderes? (Ne Frage: 42a ist doch härter als 60a, oder?  Meine Bike-Kenntnisse verlassen mich auch!) 

Aktuell fahre ich die Maxxis Minion DH mit der Super Tracky Mischung, bin ganz zufrieden mit den Reifen, nur bei Matsch rutschen sie leider. Inzwischen sind sie jedoch etwas "abgefahren" und ich wollte nebenbei einfach mal ein anderes Set ausprobieren (Wechselreifen).

Ich überlege halt eben, ob die Wetscreams nicht einfach zu überdimensioniert sind.... gebt mir mal Rat!

Achja, wenn jetzt irgendwas wichtiges zum Thema DH/FR/Biken im Rhein-Sieg-Kreis und nähere Umgebung passiert, schickt mir ne PM, aber dalli!


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Oktober 2006)

42a (ST SuperTracky) ist wesentlich weicher als 60a !


----------



## s.d (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja da hat der Herr Schleyer Recht also mit dem matischig ect. kann ich nur sagen ab einer gewissen Grenze rutscht du sowieso ob du jetzt Minions oder Wetscreams drauf hast. Bei meinem Logride im Garten zb wenn der nass ist rutscht man mit HighRollern in 42a eigentlich genauso schnell wie mit dem Larsen also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die Wetscreams so viel bessernen Grip haben als die Minions in 42a aber ich bin die Wetscreams noch nicht gefahren also kann ichs auch schlecht sagen. Nur für das was du im Sommer schätzungweise fährst also Lagotrails und ähnliches da reicht mir der normale harte Minon auch locker aus bzw da reicht mir auch schon der Larsen. Aber das war jetz nur meine Meinung ich fahr ja eigentlich immer ein bisschen unterdimensioniert. Aber überleg dir das mal ob du wirklich so nen extremen Reifen brauchst.

Goodn8 ich geh jetz  wobei ich eigentlich jetzt schon gut dabei bin ich hoff ich habe nicht zu viele Rechtschreibfehler gemacht.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (31. Oktober 2006)

ich habe noch jeweils 2 Stück
Maxxis HighRoller in 40a (SlowReezaay)
Maxxis HighRoller in 42a (SuperTracky)
  beide *NEU!!! zu verkaufen    PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (31. Oktober 2006)

Xexano schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Maxxis Wetscreams 42a 26x2.5'' für matschige Angelegenheiten im Herbst und Winter oder eher etwas anderes? (Ne Frage: 42a ist doch härter als 60a, oder?  Meine Bike-Kenntnisse verlassen mich auch!)
> Ich überlege halt eben, ob die Wetscreams nicht einfach zu überdimensioniert sind.... gebt mir mal Rat!
> 
> @ Xexano:
> ...


----------



## iNSANE! (1. November 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> (Ne Frage: 42a ist doch härter als 60a, oder?  Meine Bike-Kenntnisse verlassen mich auch!)



Das merke ich  Also, 60A ist natürlich härter als 42A und 40A. Die Messmethode hängt damit zusammen dass ein Gummiball der entsprechenden härte aus einer definierten Höhe fallen gelassen wird und sich aus der Höhe die er zurückspringt der Wert ergibt.
Zu Maxxis - die Annahme 40A "Slow Reezay" wäre noch weicher als 42A "Supertacky" stimmt nur bedingt. Der Hauptunterschied ist, dass die "Slow Reezay" die Stollen viel langsamer zurückstellt. Das bedeutet dass der Reifen in entsprechenden Passagen weniger "springt" also träger reagiert und damit ruhiger läuft - was aber allenfalls für Racer relevant sein dürfte.

Für echte Nässe mein Tipp: Swampthing  Wetscream ist eher ein Intermediate.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2006)

@Insane:
habs oben nochmal richtiggestellt,denn die Frage kam vom Xexano


----------



## Jendo (1. November 2006)

Ist es aber nicht eigentlich so das Regen und Matschreifen nur Sinnn ergeben wenn sie nicht so breit sind wie die nromalen Reifen??
Klar ist das Profil entscheidend aber sicherlich auch die Auflagefläche. Und da bin ich der Meinung das die Wetterreifen selbst an einem DH Bike in 2,35"sein sollte, jedenfalls nicht 2,5".
Korrigiert mich falls ich jetzt theorie und praxis verarscht habe.
mfg Jendo


----------



## Soulbrother (1. November 2006)

Robert, du hast vollkommen Recht!
Allerdings war ich bei meiner Empfehlung der Reifenbreite von meinem Gewicht von 95Kg ausgegangen und da habe ich bei 2,35 Bedenken bzgl. der Pannensicherheit. 

Also wenn Xexano sich deutlich darunter bewegt,dann sollte 2,35 auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl für ihn sein.


----------



## Xexano (1. November 2006)

Ich und 95 kg? Nein, soviel wiege ich nicht mal, wenn ich Winterspeck hätte. Ich wiege fast 20 kg weniger: 76 kg. Also wären dann 2.35'' Swampy's gut. 
Jendo's Theorie ist vollkommen richtig. Schließlich nimmt man bei Auto-Winterreifen auch dünnere Reifen als im Sommer.

Neben meiner jetzt großen Frage, ob die 42a Mischung wesentlich vernünftiger fürs Herbst- und Winterwetter ist, als 60a weiß ich jetzt nicht, was der Unterschied zwischen Dual Ply und Single Ply ist. Habe so etwas noch nie gehört. (Und Wikipedia ist leider nicht für solche Begriffe gerüstet  )

Ich meine, irgendwo schon mal eine Erklärung gelesen zu haben, ich finde jedoch dieses Magazin nicht mehr und ich kann mich auch net mehr so gut daran erinnern... 
Kann es vielleicht sein, dass beim Dual Ply verschiedene Gummifestigkeiten auf dem Reifen sind, damit es entsprechend gut gript, jedoch nicht unnötig verlangsamt?


Und nochwas wichtiges:

DANKE für eure zahlreiche Hilfe!!


----------



## iNSANE! (1. November 2006)

Single Ply - einfache Karkasse / Dual Ply doppelte Karkasse. Das ist auch der Unterschied zw MINION DH und MINION FR - Dass das einen massiven Gewichtsunterschied zur Folge hat ist klar - der Durchschlagschutz ist mit DualPly natürlich auch besser.
Ob 42A oder 60A im Herbst besser ist - auf nassen Wurzeln rutscht beides. Dafür lebt der 60A länger. Auf (nassem) Stein ist der 42A schon deutlich griffiger. Mein Tipp: 42A fürs VR, 60A fürs HR - ist immer ein guter Kompromiss, da die Meissten doch hinten Bremser sind und damit der Reifen länger lebt - 42A ist geil für das VR zur besseren Führung.
Ansonsten: Testet den SYNCROS BHT - die intelligente Mischung, das erträgliche Gewicht und der okaye Preis sprechen für sich wenn es mal nicht Maxxis sein soll.
http://www.syncros.com/tires.htm
Da erfärst Du auch mehr zum Thema Karkasse, Gummmimischung usw.
Gruß, Felix

P.S. Hab noch ein neues Paar FLT daheim - wer will: PM.


----------



## neikless (1. November 2006)

Dual Ply und Single Ply 

das ist die wandstärke also dicke des mantels
single ply ist dünner eher ein cc allround reifen
dual ply = dickere wandstärke(mantel) sind eingentlich alle DH reifen(Maxxis)
auch großer gewichtsdifferenz zb holyroller single ply ca. 800g dual ply ca. 1300g
aber auf dem freeride dh bike bitte keine single ply ! schon gar nicht auf einem RMX


----------



## neikless (1. November 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (1. November 2006)

@neikless

und im MC Drive gewesen? Tausche RMX gegen 500.000 Chicken mc nuggets!


----------



## Xexano (2. November 2006)

Hey, scharf Neikless, mit der neuen 888! Ist das die WC Ausführung? Mit Luft-federung?


----------



## neikless (3. November 2006)

WC ja hat aber keine luft sondern federn


----------



## Sw!tch (6. November 2006)

titan-federn sollte man noch dazu sagen


----------



## luxuzz (6. November 2006)

fehlt nur noch die neue hope moto v2 und der absolute neuheitsgrad ist perfekt, schickes bike


----------



## luxuzz (10. November 2006)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine Frage an alle Rmx fahrer.
Hat einer schonmal mit dem Gedanken gespielt einen Fox dhx air einzubauen ? Ich weiß es ist ein Freerider und die Air Dämpfer eher fürs Dh, nur immer mehr Fr bikes bauen auf einen Luftdämpfer. Persönlich mag ich sie allein schon rein optisch nicht, aber vielleicht hat damit ja jemand erfahrungen gesammelt, würde mich interesse

Grüß dose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. November 2006)

Ist sicherlich ne Überlegung wert den DHX air einzubauen, aber ich finde das man ein RMX nicht wirklich "leicht" aufbauen kann. Dazu ist der Rahmen einfach zuschwer. Es ist einfach ein dicker Freerider und da kann man tunen und tunen aber das meiste Gewicht liegt einfach im Frame. Macht es dann noch was aus ob das Gesamtgewicht des Bikes bei 21,7 oder dann bei 21kg liegt? Und wenn jemand richtig derbe die Drops nimmt hält der Luftdämpfer sicherlich nicht so lange wie es ein Stahldämpfer tut.


----------



## Xexano (10. November 2006)

Jendo hat recht: Bei einem anderen Rahmen wie z.B. das SC VP Free oder bei einem Morewood Izumi wären ein Luftdämpfer eventuell sinnvoll. 

Alternativ kann man auch statt eine Stahlfeder eine Titanfeder einbauen. Da spart man auch Gewicht, die Funktion leidet auch nicht darunter. Nur der Verschleiß wird höher. 
Aber ein RMX ist nun mal ein Big Hucker und kein "einfaches" Bike. Es soll ja auch keine DH-Rennen bestehen, sondern harte Action aushalten.  

Aber wie gesagt: Titanfedern wärn auch ne Möglichkeit. Luftdämpfer wären eher beim Switch [SL] oder beim Slayer sinnvoll.


----------



## luxuzz (10. November 2006)

Da habt ihr recht nur viele meinen halt, das er sensibler einstellbar ist. So vom reinen einstellen usw hat er schon vorteile. Nur die Optik bringt es auch nicht und wer sich an einem dicken Freeride Bike aus Gewichtsgründen einen Dhx air holt ist ja eh am falschen platz. Würde nur gerne mal sehen wie ein Rmx mit nem air dämpfer aussieht. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Fahrer damit


----------



## neikless (10. November 2006)

meiner meinung nach ist das gegeteil der fall der DHX 5.0 coil sollte
dem DHX Air gerade im ansprechverhalten überlegen sein
einstellungen sind soweit gleich nur kannst du die "federhärte" mehr/weniger luft einfach verändern beim Air beim DHX5.0coil müsstest du die feder
tauschen aber wenn man die richtige hat ... tauscht man wohl kaum wieder
titanfeder bringt bissel gewicht ist aber (teuer) und macht optisch was her
ich habe bei 75-80 kg eine 550x2.90 titanfeder


----------



## iNSANE! (10. November 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Verschleiß wird höher.



Aha. Warum das denn?




			
				luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich an einem dicken Freeride Bike aus Gewichtsgründen einen Dhx air holt ist ja eh am falschen platz.




Aha. Warum das denn? Darf ein RMX nicht auch leicht(er) sein? 

Auch Jendos Punkt dass es keinen "Sinn mehr macht" ein RMX zu tunen kann ich nur bedingt folgen -  Was spricht gegen ein RMX mit TiFeder, Luftgabel (66SL1ATA), Carbon Sattelstütz und auch sonst ein paar Teilen bei denen man auf das Gewicht achtet. Sicher, der Rahmen ist schwer, aber sich dann aufzugeben und eine 22Kilo Bombe zu bauen obwohl man es mit etwas Bewusstsein auf 19.5 bekommt find ich schon nen Unterschied.


----------



## blaubaer (10. November 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Da habt ihr recht nur viele meinen halt, das er sensibler einstellbar ist.



stimmt leider nicht  

ich bin schon beide gefahren, zwar nicht im RMX, aber im nachhinein hab ich mir wieder den normalen stahlfederdämpfer montiert strotz der 400gr. mehr an gewicht, aber das hat das ansprechverhalten und die sensiblität längst gut gemacht


----------



## LB Jörg (10. November 2006)

@Neikless: Wieviel wiegt den die Titanfeder, bzw. wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied zur normalen?

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung das ein Kilo weniger schon schöner ist vom Händling her gesehen und 2 sind natürlich noch besser.
Der Rahmen selber hat ansich garnet, im Vergleich zu anderen, ein überhötes Gewicht und wenn man viel aufpaßt (und Geld investiert) kommt man da auch auf unter 20 haltbare Kilo Gesamtgewicht......oder fast zumindest.
Und weniger bei 200mm Federweg ist denke ich bei entsprechender Fahrweise sehr verschleißträchtig.


G.


----------



## luxuzz (10. November 2006)

Klar Titanfedern, sind optisch sowie technisch einfach der Hit 
Würde nur gerne mal einfach eine Testfahrt mit solch einem Luftdämpfer im Rmx machen. ABer wie ihr schon sagt. Ein Rmx ist für die harten sachen und ein Air Dämpfer hat da seine vor wie Nachteile. 
Eine 550er Feder ? Ich habe z.Z eine Fox Feder mit 700 drinne, da die 550er klar zu wenig war , obwohl ihc selber nur 71Kg wiege...

Ich muss auch bald mein Fahrrad mal wiegen, geschätzt wird es auf 21KG , nur ich will sehen was die Wage sagt .


----------



## Jendo (11. November 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Auch Jendos Punkt dass es keinen "Sinn mehr macht" ein RMX zu tunen kann ich nur bedingt folgen -  Was spricht gegen ein RMX mit TiFeder, Luftgabel (66SL1ATA), Carbon Sattelstütz und auch sonst ein paar Teilen bei denen man auf das Gewicht achtet. Sicher, der Rahmen ist schwer, aber sich dann aufzugeben und eine 22Kilo Bombe zu bauen obwohl man es mit etwas Bewusstsein auf 19.5 bekommt find ich schon nen Unterschied.



Jetzt bitte nicht komplett falsch verstehen. Meine Meinung ist einfach das man ein RMX sicherlich nicht so einfach auf 18,...kg runter tunen kann, da der Rahmen nicht grad der leichteste ist! Das tunen lohnt natürlich aber es sollte dann auch im Sinne des Bikes sein. So finde ich zB hat Neikless sein RMX fast vollständig ausgereizt, was das tunen angeht, ohne dabei dann teile zu verbauen, die dem Sport Freeriden nicht vertragen. 
Fazit das RMX ist natürlich sehr wohl tunebar, nur meine Aussage sollte nur nochmal unterstreichen das man damit sicherlich nicht den leichtesten  FR oder DHlern konukrenz macht.

Das die 400g Gewichtsersparnis wegen Luftdämpfer sinnlos meineserachtens sind, bezog sich auf die Nachteile wie ansprechverhalten oder Lebensdauer!

Rob


----------



## Xexano (11. November 2006)

@Insane: Ich zitiere jetzt einfach mal aus einer MRM-Zeitung über Titanfedern im Bezug zum Verschleiß:

"Dämpfer mit Titanfeder, die im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder deutlich leichter sind. Aber: Titanfedern sind teuer, nicht so langlebig wie Stahl und immer noch schwerer als Luftdämpfer" (MRM Juli 2006, S. 36 (wenn jemand genau nachlesen möchte!  ) )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. November 2006)

die titan feder spart zu wenig max 100-200g fühlt sich gleich an


----------



## luxuzz (11. November 2006)

Ach da hab ich ja ein Thema ins rollen gebracht. Dennoch sieht die Titanfeder einfach gut aus. Sie macht obtisch was her und wenn du mit 80Kg eine 550er Feder fährst, macht sie auch was technisch her. Somit würde ich diese Feder vorziehen, wenn sie nicht so teuer währe.
Dennoch die optik und die Geringe Gewichtsersparniss lohnen sich nicht bei einem harten Freeride auf Dhx Air umzusteigen.
Aber am ende bleibt es doch jedem selbst überlassen, denn die wenigsten springen von uns damit 8 Meter oder mehr in die Tiefe


----------



## LB Jörg (11. November 2006)

Da die Park -und Durchschlagsaison ja jetzt richtig rum ist habe ich mein Rmx gerade wieder Gewichts -und Rollergetunt von 21.37kg mit High Roller auf 20.69kg mit BB´s....so ist es wieder tourentauglich.
Die 21.37kg (mit geichter Waage) sind bei einer Größe von 18Zoll und mit einer Rohloffnabe + so gut wie net auf´s Gewicht geschaut.
Soll heißen da ist noch einiges unkompliziertes möglich.
Da ich letzten Winter mein Switch über 1kg leichter gemacht habe wüßte ich auch wie.
Hier mal ein Beispiel was sattel + sattelstützentechnisch so drinn ist.
Alles in Tourentauglichlänge für meine Körpergröße (192cm).
Leider brauche ich fürs Rmx auf Touren die mit Verlängerung  aber im normalgebrauch reicht dann auch eine gekürtzte andere.

G. 

PS: Und der SDG Sattel ist echt net unbequemer als der Flite in Normalfahrposition.


----------



## meth3434 (11. November 2006)

@xexano: Im vergleich zu einer Stahlfeder setzt sich eine Titanfeder materialbedingt "schneller", das ist wohl mit Verschleiss gemeint! ist aber wohl eher eine hypothetische Sache, ich kenne keinen der seine Titanfeder tauschen musste weil sie unbrauchbar "verschlissen" war...


----------



## iNSANE! (11. November 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> nicht so langlebig wie Stahl (*MRM* Juli 2006, S. 36 (wenn jemand genau nachlesen möchte!  ) )



Achso...ich dachte es geht um Fakten...

Mit Verlaub - man sollte nicht alles nachplappern was die Blätter so behaupten zumal da ja nichtmal ein HAUCH einer Begründung zu erkennen ist. Ich denke man sollte sich also selber auch erst Gedanken machen, weil ja hier wirklich nur behauptet wird, ohne Grundlage.
Man sagt Titan Federn setzen sich - bisher hat das noch kein Rider den ich kenne bestätigen können.

Hey - nicht falsch verstehen ja?!


----------



## Jendo (11. November 2006)

was wiegt denn eigentlich so eine HR Vollstahlachse. Beim Flo am Canuck sieht das Teil so mächtig nach einem halben Kilo Altschrott aus oder täuscht das nur.
Würde da der umstieg auf Titan etwas bringen oder sind das wieder nur ein paar klitzekleine gramm die sich sparen lassen?


----------



## Xexano (14. November 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Achso...ich dachte es geht um Fakten...
> 
> Mit Verlaub - man sollte nicht alles nachplappern was die Blätter so behaupten zumal da ja nichtmal ein HAUCH einer Begründung zu erkennen ist. Ich denke man sollte sich also selber auch erst Gedanken machen, weil ja hier wirklich nur behauptet wird, ohne Grundlage.
> Man sagt Titan Federn setzen sich - bisher hat das noch kein Rider den ich kenne bestätigen können.
> ...




Ich dachte es mir schon, dass so etwas kommt. Ist auch okay und gerechtfertigt. 

Nur: Bin leider mehr oder weniger auf diese "Fakten" und Meinungen von Magazinen oder was man hier halt eben so hört angewiesen, da ich nicht unendlich viel Geld und Zeit habe, alles durchzutesten. 

Und selbst dann würde immer noch ein differenziertes Bild geben: Bei dem Einen funktioniert das Teil besser als bei dem Anderen. Liegt auch an der Fahrweise etc. 

Ich sagte halt eben, was ich über Titanfedern gehört hatte. 
 

Außerdem: Könnte mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass der Verschleiss höher wäre. Oder: Warum sind Stahlfedern immer noch so beliebt? Nur wegen den Kosten?


----------



## iNSANE! (14. November 2006)

Xexano schrieb:
			
		

> Warum sind Stahlfedern immer noch so beliebt? Nur wegen den Kosten?



Exact! Preis und Gewichtsvorteil stehen in einem lächerlichen Verhältnis. Wo denkst Du soll der Verschleiss liegen?
Gruss!


----------



## Xexano (14. November 2006)

> Wo denkst Du soll der Verschleiss liegen?


Stärkere Gefahr zur Verbiegung; Verlust der Elastizität? 
Bricht vielleicht sogar schneller? 
_Man bemerke bitte die Fragezeichen am Ende dieser Sätze..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (16. November 2006)

Naja wenn sie bei einem 16 meter drop bislang noch nicht gebrochen ist, kann es nur an sehr sehr schlechter behandlung und mangelnder pflege liegen aber ansonstne ist ein bruch aus meiner sicht nicht relevant. Wohl eher die elastizitÃ¤t, dies merke ich bei meiner wenn ich sie eine lÃ¤ngere zeit in der Vorspannung habe, deshalb wenn ich das bike mal 2-3 Tage stehen lassen, nehm ich die vorspannung wieder raus und dann ist sie nach 2-3 Tagen wie neu . Der Vorteil liegt einfach am Preis , da man mit guten HÃ¤ndlern sie fÃ¼r 40â¬bekommt, bei den Titanfedern weiÃ ich leider nur den Uvp von 280â¬


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. November 2006)

wie krass ist das denn  gerade in der galerie gefunden


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. November 2006)

2 RMXs? Hm... Ich denke eins würde mir reichen. Und zwar das rechte


----------



## luxuzz (19. November 2006)

guck doch mal hin da sind gebrauchte und neue teile würde sagen hälfte von ihm selber und der rest halt händler oder vom kumpel...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (19. November 2006)

egal wie ist ein krasses bild so alles auf einem haufen 
mal keinen faschen neid herr luxuzz in deiner galerie siehts ja ählich aus


----------



## luxuzz (20. November 2006)

ach aber nicht mit 2  Naja hätte damals ein geschäft geklapt hätte ich ein sehr schöne kurzzeitsammlung zusammen bekommen für 10 biker  wäre bestimmt ein gutes foto. Auch wenn der Kolege nur wenig über sein bild verrät in den Kommentaren, ist es dennoch ein schönes bild  besonders des Canuck und die neue 888 , lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F.W.Specialized (20. November 2006)

irgendwie sehn alle RMX bikes geil aus!!


----------



## RattleHead (20. November 2006)

http://www.alpinestars.com/moto/protection_reflexkneeguard.html

Wade Simmons Knee protectors........I stick to RaceFace/Roach


----------



## xXx Xander xXx (23. November 2006)

Wegen dem BILD:

ist von mir und einen Freund in der Werkstadt.

haben unsre RMX mal zerlegt und geputzt. haben aber auch einige neue teile vor einiger zeit bestellt.
und als jux haben wir uns gedacht nehmen wir mal alle teile die wir zwei so besitzen und legen sie mal auf einen haufen.

ach ja das euch der neid so richtig frisst:  die 4 laufräder die am boden liegen sind alles hügi (440 Naben)  

wenn ihr noch mehr bilder sehne wollt schaut doch mal auf TD-racing.net.

bitte noch nicht nörgeln über bilder..... usw., denn wir sind erst beim aufbaue der seite.

aja bilder sind noch unter 
http://td-racing.net/pro-bikers/gallery/main.php?PHPKITSID=38ccb9612028249f789fc3d286f31b79
also pro-bikers gallery


----------



## luxuzz (23. November 2006)

war ne gute idee  bin auch bereits darauf mal so gekommen allerdings sinds bei mir dann der größte teile der in den tourenbereich geht... aber schickes bild  und zur nabe  ich fahr lieber meine hübsche Hope auch wenn jetzt viele protestieren aber ich find sie optisch schöner  
Aber ihr seit gesegnet vom Specialized biker zum Rocky mountain biker so gehört es sich


----------



## ducfighter (24. November 2006)

Hi Jungs! Bin neu hier und seit dieser Woche stolzer Besitzer eines RMX!
Meine anfängliche Freude wurde durch etwas surfen im Net etwas gedämpft. Da gibt es so einige Freaks die des RMX voll durch den Dreck ziehen. Da wird von leicht brechenden Trust-Links, dauer Lagerschäden sowie veraltete Technik gesprochen. Is da was drann? 
Möcht bald mal des bike testn, wenn geht ohne Hintergedanken....


----------



## Jendo (24. November 2006)

Servus in der Rocky Gemeinde.
Ich selbst Fahre kein RMX, aber die Karre würde selbst den dritten WK überleben! Ich habe noch nie hier im Forum irgendwas von gebrochenen Schwingen gehört oder gelesen, NIE! 
Aber Klar, irgendwann braucht jedes Bike ein paar neue Lager im Hinterbau, aber so wie es manche darstellen, das man jeden 2.monat das bräuchte...quatsch.
Gerade die neuen RMXe sind da sicherlich noch präziser gefertigt sodas es keine Probleme bei den Lagern oder sonst irgendwelchen Teilen geben wird.
Also freu Dich mit deinem Bike, es wird dich nicht im Stich lassen 
mfg Jendo


----------



## ducfighter (24. November 2006)

Thanx! Sind doch alle nur neider...
Dann werd i mal das Gelände unsicher machen...

Mfg, Ducfighter


----------



## Jendo (24. November 2006)

ducfighter schrieb:


> Thanx! Sind doch alle nur neider...
> Dann werd i mal das Gelände unsicher machen...
> 
> Mfg, Ducfighter



Rock on.
Du kannst ja auch mal beim TurboLenzen in die Galerie schauen, dann weißt Du was das Teil aushält 
Jendo


----------



## luxuzz (24. November 2006)

was du auch gehört hast mit den lager , ist auschließlich beim Rmx von baujahr 04. Hab mir mal den Hinterbau angeguckt und an der stelle wo die lager vom 04er kaputtgehen gibt es einen gravierenden unterschied der ab 05 behoben wurde . beim 04er ist an der schwinge beim lager eine klemmung, diese erzeugte druck auf den lagern, dies gibs nicht mehr sondern nun werden die lager (sogesagt von außen in die mitte gedrückt). Dies ist lagerschonend und somit gibt es auch kaum mehr lagerprobleme, jedenfalls nicht mehr als bei einer vergleichbaren firma

aber was ganz anderes, was ich hier noch gefunden habe, leider muss man dazu sagen :


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

Des ist net ganz richtig.
Es ist bei den 04ern der mittlere Knochen einfach mit falschen Maßen gefräst worden, bzw. mit zu großen Toleranzen. (Ist ja dann umsonst ausgetauscht worden)
Ein Fehler mit der Klemmung war nur dann der Fall wenn die falschen Leute was versuchen was sie net so verstehen (zwei linke Hände und so  )

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (24. November 2006)

Ok mit der klemmung ist bischen falsch erklärt ich muss des bild mal hochladen. aber ich probier es zu erklären. 
Bei dem 04er ist um dem Lager ein art "Ring" was den unteren silbernen teil des hinterbaus darstellt. Bei den 04ern wird dieser Ring gehalten in dem eine schraube diesen zusammendrück (äußerer Ring drückt auf die lager)
Bei den 05er usw. gibt es diese klemmung nicht mehr, diese ist lagerschonender. ICh lade nachher mal das passende bild dazu hoch. Denn es ist sehr schwer dies zu erklären


----------



## LB Jörg (24. November 2006)

Ich hab doch ein 04er 
Aber die Klemmung hat echt nichts mit den Lagerschäden zu tun. Hab ja immernoch des Klemmungsteil bei mir drinn.
Das hatte damals 2 andere Gründe.
Zum einen die falschen Lager (mit Kunststoffkügelchen drinn, die blauen)
Und zum anderen (der Hauptgrund)waren die Lagersitze zu weit auseinander, ca 2 bis 3 Zehntel.
Und um diese 2 bis 3 Zehntel wurde die äußere Lagerschale des Lagers zur Inneren zusammengedrückt.
Und das hat kein Lager auf dauer ausgehalten.
Die Klemmung hatte halt den Vorteil des schnelleren wechselns

Hatte das Problem ja selbst (siehe Bilder), hab aber auch eine Drehmaschine im Keller.....
....und deswegen seit 1.5 Jahren jetzt keinen Lagerdefekt mehr  

G.


----------



## b12k3 (25. November 2006)

Das Teil in Camo gefällt mir


----------



## Soulbrother (25. November 2006)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab doch ein 04er
> Aber die Klemmung hat echt nichts mit den Lagerschäden zu tun. Hab ja immernoch des Klemmungsteil bei mir drinn.
> Das hatte damals 2 andere Gründe.
> Zum einen die falschen Lager (mit Kunststoffkügelchen drinn, die blauen)
> ...



Ich meine mich auch zu erinnern,daß genau das der Fehler gewesen ist!


----------



## ducfighter (25. November 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> was du auch gehört hast mit den lager , ist auschließlich beim Rmx von baujahr 04. Hab mir mal den Hinterbau angeguckt und an der stelle wo die lager vom 04er kaputtgehen gibt es einen gravierenden unterschied der ab 05 behoben wurde . beim 04er ist an der schwinge beim lager eine klemmung, diese erzeugte druck auf den lagern, dies gibs nicht mehr sondern nun werden die lager (sogesagt von außen in die mitte gedrückt). Dies ist lagerschonend und somit gibt es auch kaum mehr lagerprobleme, jedenfalls nicht mehr als bei einer vergleichbaren firma
> 
> aber was ganz anderes, was ich hier noch gefunden habe, leider muss man dazu sagen :




Das sieht ja schlimm aus! Was is da kaputt gegangen? Lager oder Rahmen, Schwinge? Steht ja ziemlich schief...


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (25. November 2006)

kaputt geht nun mal alles ... bei einem anderen bike wäre vielleicht der ganze 
hinterbau abgerissen ... maybe ... who knows ???


----------



## P3 Killa (26. November 2006)

So, will auch mal wieder was posten.

Hier mal mein neuer Rmx Rahmen.  

Leider passt die Schaltung und das Hintere Laufrad von meinem alten nicht mehr deshalb sind die teile nur provisorisch.

Es kommen noch weiße Syncros Felgen mit roten hope naben, ne Diabolus kettenführung, sram x9 schaltung und Juicy 7.


----------



## luxuzz (26. November 2006)

och man hübsches bike, hat denn keiner ein 2.0er frame für mich  Der einen R1 frame will.... weiss sieht immernoch so schön aus.


----------



## neikless (26. November 2006)

fett !!! die RF diabolus kefü geht so für das geld gibt bessere zb e.13, MRP ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (26. November 2006)

Geiles RMX und tolle Idee mit den Syncros


----------



## iNSANE! (26. November 2006)

maple leaf schrieb:
			
		

> Geiles RMX und tolle Idee mit den Syncros


Dem schließ ich mich an.


----------



## Jendo (26. November 2006)

Warum willst du denn die Kefü wechseln?-
Meine Blackspire funktioniert wunderbar, daher sehe ich da kein handlungsbedarf!
Aber was hast du denn da für eine Sattelstütze?


----------



## P3 Killa (26. November 2006)

Sattelstütze kommt auch noch eine Race Face, da ist nur so ne billige no name dran.

Die Kettenführung ist leider schon ziemlich kaputt und die kette springt trotzdem raus...

Da sind schon die ganzen gewinde ausgerissen und sie lässt sich nicht mehr richtig einstellen....


----------



## luxuzz (26. November 2006)

hol dir aber keine Diabolus kefü, ich habe sie selber und bin leider nicht so von überzeugt . Wie ich finde besteht da noch handlungsbedarf, ich finde persönlich die Rollercoaster recht gelungen.

Behältst du die silberne brücke ?


----------



## Xexano (30. November 2006)

Na, dann mal Gratulation zu deinem neuen weißen RMX. 
Das einzige, was mich stört, ist, dass die weiße Gabel ohne irgendwelche Decos oder Schriftzüge irgendwie billig wirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (30. November 2006)

ja haste recht irgendwie wirkt das immer bissle Drop Off like find


----------



## RattleHead (30. November 2006)

Schley zum Rotwild! Sollte doch furs leben bei RM bleiben.......


----------



## cam zink (1. Dezember 2006)

finds auch blöd...der fährt für ne klasse marke. mir kommts jetzt so vor als würd er von nem aston martin aufn lada umsteigen...
naja jedem seine sache =(


----------



## luxuzz (3. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
ich habe nun die Qual der Wahl und weiß nicht wirklich zu welchen ich mich entscheiden soll, deshalb die Frage an euch. Welchen Sattel fahrt ihr auf eurem Hobel ? Bin damals den Specialized Avatar Gel gefahren, er hat zwar eine starke Touren optik, ist aber in der bequemlichkeit sehr gut.
Der Sattel sollte wenn möglichst weiss oder schwarz sein, was könnt ihr empfehlen ?


Ich freu mich schön wie ein kleines Kind auf Mittwoch, dann kommt mein schöner weisser Rmx Rahmen


----------



## cam zink (3. Dezember 2006)

also ich fahr nen selle italia flite. der is ganz ok könnt aber ab un zu ein bissl weicher sein.

ich hab da auch ne frage..wie groß isn die einbaulänge vom dämpfer beim rmx...ich weis wie man sie misst aber da kommt bei mir nix vernünftiges raus.. danke schonmal


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. Dezember 2006)

einbau maß ist 222mm


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Dezember 2006)

Und die Buchsen sind 22mm x 8mm


----------



## Xexano (4. Dezember 2006)

Immo fahr ich den SDG-Sattel im RMX, der ist recht robust und relativ bequem (hab keine Probs damit). Alternativ würde ich selber gerne mal den WTB Pure V Sattel probieren, den kenne ich selber noch nicht. Der sieht recht gut aus und ich denke mal, dass dieser Sattel sicherlich auch nicht grad unbequem ist, oder?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (5. Dezember 2006)

ja der ist gut ! (WTB PureV)


----------



## luxuzz (5. Dezember 2006)

Hmm weiß nicht aber irgendwie macht der auch so eine Touren Optik 
Nebenfrage, hat wer noch einen schönen sattel rumzuliegen den er verkaufen mag, kann er sich ja bei mir per Pm melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demoscher (5. Dezember 2006)

@ LB jörg
du hast abundzu mal schöne bilder von trails hier drin, wo wohnst du denn wenn man fragen darf. die region reicht damit ich das ungefähr abschätzen kann, es scheint echt bei dir in der nähe nen paar mega geile wälder zugeben.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2006)

demoscher schrieb:


> @ LB jörg
> du hast abundzu mal schöne bilder von trails hier drin, wo wohnst du denn wenn man fragen darf. die region reicht damit ich das ungefähr abschätzen kann, es scheint echt bei dir in der nähe nen paar mega geile wälder zugeben.




Fichtelgebirge.

G.


----------



## Xexano (6. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hmm weiß nicht aber irgendwie macht der auch so eine Touren Optik



 Ich glaube, da liegen wirklich Welten zwischen unseren Style-Definitionen... 

Pure V und Touren? 

Willst du dir etwa ein Sofa kaufen und dranschrauben? 
So etwas find ich auch nicht mehr unbedingt stylisch! Elegante Sattel, aber stabil und bequem! Das braucht die Welt heutzutage! 
Bis jetzt bin ich mit meinem SDG-Sattel sehr zufrieden. Hat bis jetzt alle meine Crashes ausgehalten, ist bequem genug (bequemer als der DaBomb-Sattel, der an meinem Rasouli dran WAR, wenn mir jemand nen zerschlissenen DaBomb-Sattel abkaufen will, bitte melden!) und sieht nicht hässlich aus.


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2006)

hier der WTB Pure ... Tourenoptik  ist für mich was anderes


----------



## Jendo (6. Dezember 2006)

Nimm den Azonic LoveSeat 
Da hast Du ein bequemes Sofa


----------



## s.d (6. Dezember 2006)

Der WTB Sattel ist sauschick


----------



## luxuzz (6. Dezember 2006)

ja ich hatte ein bild angeguckt das war etwas komisch. Doch sieht sehr schick aus  bin am Ã¼berlegen ob ich mir den hole oder den specialized avater. Wobei der wtb schon sehr schick so aussieht und er auch weisse ansÃ¤tze hat. Welche version ist das eigentlich die fÃ¼r 47â¬ oder die fÃ¼r 99â¬ ??

Kannst du mir vltl die breite des sattels nennen ? 
ich kann leider nicht jeden sattel fahren, da meine HÃ¼ftknochen irgendwie weiblich veranlagt sind etwas breiter sind als normal


----------



## iNSANE! (6. Dezember 2006)

Neikless ist eh ein blöder Touren Fahrer - der Sattel sagt echt alles über ihn aus!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Dezember 2006)

Der Sattel paßt doch 
Auch wenn´s leichtere gibt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2006)

@ insane - tourenbike ? eigentlich ist das mein DIRT- Bike  
@ jörg - ist doch schon relativ leicht
@ lux breit ca 13,5 cm


----------



## luxuzz (6. Dezember 2006)

So nun ist es endlich wieder aufgebaut 
Heute kam mein neuer Frame.






[/IMG]


----------



## maple leaf (6. Dezember 2006)

Echt weiss äh nice Dein RMX! 

Ist das erste bike was ich sehe, wo mir die weissen diabolus Teile wirklich gefallen! Nur die blauen Parts sind nicht ganz so mein fall! Welche Größe ist das? 18"?

ride on bas


----------



## luxuzz (7. Dezember 2006)

Sind beide 18". Die blauen Parts sind und bleiben auch geschmackssache .
Bald kommen noch weisse Double Tracks ran


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Dezember 2006)

Mach ma die roten Decals von der 888, nen Weissen Lenker, und blaue Kappen in die Hope Kolben.


----------



## meth3434 (7. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ... da meine Hüftknochen irgendwie weiblich veranlagt sind etwas breiter sind als normal



na das erklärt ja einiges! Frauen können sich ja auch selten auf eine gewisse Farbe festlegen und reden gerne unsinn... 

Schöner frame und wohl einer der weissesten aufbauten überhaupt (mit weissen felgen)! Freut mich dass du letztlich doch den Frame deiner, hoffentlich nicht feuchten, träume hast! jetzt solltest du nur noch damit fahren!

meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (7. Dezember 2006)

gefahren wurde er sofort und festgelegt hatte ich mich seit anfang an und zwar für die farbe weiss.

achja ab ende nächster woche sind noch weisse spank griffe dranne, allerdings den diabolus lenker lasse ich dran (also kein spank lenker)


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Dezember 2006)

NC 17 hat auch nen Weissen Lenker! Kauf den - BITTE...es wäre nur konsequent.


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. Dezember 2006)

...und außerdem muss an den Sattel noch was blaues. Und nimm, wie iNSANE! schon sagte, einen weißen Lenker. Griffe in weiß sind porno, allerdings nur ungefähr 20 sec. Dann sehen sie sch...e aus. Da du ja deine blaue Periode    (Achtung - Witz um drei Ecken) hast, schlage ich zum weißen Lenker  blaue Griffe vor. Gibt's von Lizard Skins, Profile, usw.


----------



## luxuzz (7. Dezember 2006)

nene der diabolus bleibt dranne 
Was ich leider noch nicht gesehen habe, was glaube ich damit zusammenhängt das man auf den mm es genau lackieren muss ist eine weisse Sattelstütze.
Sattel wird dann wohl auch der Wtb Purve V ist schwarz und weiss dranne und ist bequem. Der hauptteil soll ja weiss ausmachen und blau nur ein sekundäres "tuning"

Man könnte auch 90% des Bikes weiss bekommen, aber weiß nicht so genau wäre dan schon wieder zu viel, obwohl ich bislang so ein Bike noch nicht gesehen habe. Ist ja auch irgendwie unnsinnig.


----------



## meth3434 (7. Dezember 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> .... . Da du ja deine blaue Periode    (Achtung - Witz um drei Ecken) hast, ...




 
das kapieren hier leider Gottes nicht mal 3 leute....

danke, sigi
meth


p.s.: weisser lenker und eigentlich auch weisse wheels sind bei dem bike pflicht... danke im voraus für die antwort dass der diabolus lenker dran bleibt...


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Dezember 2006)

meth3434 schrieb:


> das kapieren hier leider Gottes nicht mal 3 leute....



Ich glaub ich habs schon kapiert....wegen der post mit der Veranlagung...und so 
Mehr will jetzt dazu auch net sagen 

Dann wären wir ja aber die einzigen Zwei.

G.


----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Man könnte auch 90% des Bikes weiss bekommen, aber weiß nicht so genau wäre dan schon wieder zu viel, obwohl ich bislang so ein Bike noch nicht gesehen habe. Ist ja auch irgendwie unnsinnig.



ich hab da schon was in die richtig gesehen hier das bike von Mario Lenzen


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Dezember 2006)

Luxxuzz braucht diese Griffe
http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/handle.htm   Weiss mit den blauen Klemmringen.
Was mal wieder 100% DU bist ist dass Du Dich mit Deinem Lenker schon so "verbohrt" hast...


----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2006)

hey freaks
ich will meinem RMX vielleicht zu X-mas einen Mz Roco schenken 
das einbaumaß meim FOX DHX 5.0 war 222 
beim roco ist 220 angegeben (MTB-Rider Übersicht)

meint ihr passt ? 
und bin noch etwas am zweifeln ob die farbe wirklich in mein RMX Canuck passt ...


----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2006)

ok maß hat sich geklärt
aber die farbe ????

http://marzocchi.com/spa/mtb/products/popUp-shock-hi-res.asp?IDFolder=565&IDOggetto=30970&IDFolderFor=552&IDOggettoFor=30881&LN=UKhttp://marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAShocksMTB.asp?IDFolder=552&IDAnno=30710&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&mCO=Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%23GHVF%2F%23QrphDppruwl%7D%7Ddwruh&mCW=DQG%23%26DP%26%23%40%234%23DQG%23%26Prgho%5Chdu%26%23%40%2363%3A43&mCJ=&IDOggetto=30881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Dezember 2006)

Macht doch nix. Wenn die Farbe nicht passt, kleb halt ein paar Aufkleber drüber 

PS: Möchte mich noch im gleichen Beitrag für obigen Kommentar entschuldigen. Das war absolut sinnfrei und hat zur Beantwortung deiner Frage nichts beigetragen (außer zur Erheiterung einiger Leute vielleicht). 

bike-it-easy


----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2006)

schwanz drüber


----------



## meth3434 (8. Dezember 2006)

also neikless, sich auf die rider zu verlassen... da kannst du dich auch gleich erhängen...;-)
ich find die farbe passt besser als das recht greissliche blau vom dhx, manche hier sollen ja blau mögen... kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen;-)!

macht dein bike noch ein stück schöner, also: gute entscheidung!


meth


----------



## neikless (8. Dezember 2006)

auf der Mz website sieht Roco irgendwie bronze/gold/rot aus
und zwei verschiedene rottöne find ich schrecklich
da gab es mal ein slayer canuck mit (rosa) roter Magura daran :kotz:


----------



## luxuzz (8. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Luxxuzz braucht diese Griffe
> http://www.bellacoola-cycles.com/handle.htm   Weiss mit den blauen Klemmringen.
> Was mal wieder 100% DU bist ist dass Du Dich mit Deinem Lenker schon so "verbohrt" hast...



Warum sollte ich denn den Lenker tauschen ? er hält und ich find die Optik gut. Aber Danke für den Tipp mit den Griffe


----------



## blaubaer (8. Dezember 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> hey freaks
> ich will meinem RMX vielleicht zu X-mas einen Mz Roco schenken



mit dem gedanken spiel ich auch, ich muss mich nur noch entscheiden welchen der der beiden ?? Roco RC WC oder den TST R

zur farbe, die ist, bei deinem 2.Link, wie er oben Links abgebildet ist


----------



## maple leaf (8. Dezember 2006)

neikless schrieb:


> schwanz drüber



Du Träumer!


----------



## luxuzz (9. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich des Lacks. Mir ist aufgefallen das bei meinem 2.0er ich schneller Kratzer bekomme, die die Farbe wegkratzen als bei meienm R1. Bei dem R1 ging immer alles nur auf die Glanzlackschicht die da drüber war. Ist es bei euch auch so ? Mich wundert es einwenig.

MfG


----------



## luxuzz (12. Dezember 2006)

Keiner Lust seinen Senf dazu zu geben ? Bin leider immernoch nicht weiter in der Hinsicht und werde deshalb etwas steinschlagschutzfolie verwenden.
Eine andere frage, wie habt ihr euren Dämpfer eingestellt (druck,zug-stufe, psi , federvorspannung ,welche Federhärte und dazu das körpergewicht)
Würde mich interessieren und ja ich weiß das sowas alles Geschmackssache ist  Nur würde ganz gerne mal einen Vergleich ziehen können.
Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2006)

rider 75 - 80 kg (1,79)
bike RMX 16.5" 205mmm FW
Fox DHX 5.0 / 550*2.90   ((alles weitere nach gefühl schön proggresiv , bottom out voll drin,  nicht zu schnell))
Mz 888 200mm FW


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

weißt du vielleicht auch die psi oder bar zahl in dem ausgleichsbehälter ?


----------



## blaubaer (13. Dezember 2006)

mach einfach 13bar rein und es passt, 
aber vorsicht !!! bei mir funktionierts nur wenn ich ein zwischenstück montier, zwischen pumpe und dämpfer 





sonst geht bei mir die luft immer flöten, beim abschrauben der pume vom dämpfer und beim DHX darfst du nicht unter 8bar fahren


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. Dezember 2006)

13-15 bar !


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

jo ich fahr auch 13 bar aufgepumpt am anfang 14,5 und durchs abdrehen gings dann auf 13,2 oder so.


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Ich war super zufrieden mit dem Lack von meinem R1. Er hat hösten kratzer in der Klarlackschicht bekommen. Nun habe ich den 2.0er und mir ist aufgefallen auch kleinste Kratzer gehen direkt auf den Lack. Es hat den anschein als hätte er keine Klarlackschicht. Nun wollte ich den "Rmx" Kettenstrebenschutz abmachen. Ich zieh ihn ab und auf einmal klebt an dem Streifen ein ca 5cm lange und 3 cm breite Lackschicht dranne. Der Lack hatte sich von dem Rahmen gelöst und klebt nun an dem Klebestreifen.
Das ist doch nicht mehr normal ?!
Ich habe nun den Support von Bikeaction geschrieben. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Rat geben was ich tun kann.
Wie habt ihr erfahrungen gemacht mit der Garantie bei Bikeaction ?
Ich besitze eigentlich den letzten Rmx 2.0 Frame in 18" Somit frage ich mich wie sie es mit der Garantie hand haben wollen
Ich bin schwer enttäuscht das sowas bei einem RM-Lackierung vor kommt

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

So hier noch ein Bild dazu :


----------



## Jendo (13. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hi, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.
> Ich war super zufrieden mit dem Lack von meinem R1. Er hat hösten kratzer in der Klarlackschicht bekommen. Nun habe ich den 2.0er und mir ist aufgefallen auch kleinste Kratzer gehen direkt auf den Lack. Es hat den anschein als hätte er keine Klarlackschicht. Nun wollte ich den "Rmx" Kettenstrebenschutz abmachen. Ich zieh ihn ab und auf einmal klebt an dem Streifen ein ca 5cm lange und 3 cm breite Lackschicht dranne. Der Lack hatte sich von dem Rahmen gelöst und klebt nun an dem Klebestreifen.
> Das ist doch nicht mehr normal ?!
> Ich habe nun den Support von Bikeaction geschrieben. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch einen Rat geben was ich tun kann.
> ...



Ist das RMX nun neu Lackiert worden oder ist das ein komplett neuer Frame??


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

Ist ein Komplett neuer Frame  Rmx  2.0


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2006)

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Dezember 2006)

Neverending story
Für dein Problem ist nicht der Importeur, sondern der Händler zuständig, bei dem du den Frame gekauft hast, da du noch innerhalb der Gewährleistungsfrist bist (ich geh mal davon aus, dass du eine Originalrechnung von einem deutschen Händler hast, welche nicht noch nicht älter als 2 Jahre ist  ). Der setzt sich dann mit BikeAction in Verbindung. Bei Garantie kannst du dir es aussuchen, ob du direkt mit BikeAction sprichst, oder ob dein Händler das für dich tut. Aber bei einer Gewährleistung ist ausschließlich der Händler dein Vertragspartner, also muss der das regeln.
Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber so.

Viel Erfolg

PS: Der letzte 2006er 18" Frame in weiß war das definitiv nicht


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

Nein nicht wirklich der letzte aber einer der letzten sagen wir es so 
Ja ich weiÃ ihr habt noch einen da wollt aber Ã¼ber 2000â¬ dafÃ¼r. Und ich habe meinen fÃ¼r ehm naja etwas weniger gekauft 
Hmm werde morgen die Rechnung rauskramen und meinem HÃ¤ndler Kontaktieren. Nur wie kann sowas passieren ? Ich mein ich hab das GefÃ¼hl als wenn die komplette Klarlackschicht fehlt, ist jedenfalls keien vorhanden.


----------



## luxuzz (13. Dezember 2006)

Problem nur wie soll der Garantiefall ablaufen ? Bikeaction meinte zu mir damals sie haben keinen mehr. In Kanada solls wohl auch keinen 2.0er mehr geben und wenn mein Händler keinen mehr hat. Sitz ich wohl ohne da oder wie ?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (13. Dezember 2006)

entweder deinen behalten und damit leben oder vielleicht bekommst du ein 2007er das braune/bronze find ich megageil egal wie ersatz wirst du sicher 
bekommen


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ... wollt aber über 2000 dafür. ...



Stimmt, total unverschämt und verbrecherisch, meine Waren nicht zum Einkaufspreis (oder sogar noch darunter) rauszurücken. Böser Händler, ich!! 

Aber mein PostScriptum war auch nur ein rhetorischer Einwurf von mir, denn unser RMX würden wir dir niemals verkaufen. Unter keinen Umständen. Du weisst das nämlich garnicht zu würdigen  . 

Und deswegen nimmst du auch brav deine Rechnung und trabst zu deinem Händler, bei dem du deinen Rahmen



luxuzz schrieb:


> ...   für ehm naja etwas weniger gekauft



hast. 
Der ist bestimmt total motiviert und freut sich ohne Ende, sofort alles stehen und liegen zu lassen, um sich ausschließlich deinem Problem zu widmen, weil er ja bei dem Geschäft mit dem RMX voll die fette Gewinnspanne eingestrichen hat.

Ich habe mit keinem von euch beiden Mitleid. So, dass musste mal raus. 


Quidquid agis, prudenter agas, et respice finem !


----------



## Jendo (13. Dezember 2006)

Amen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (14. Dezember 2006)

@bike-it-easy: Danke, danke und nochmals danke!

@luxuzz: Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass es dich wirklich gibt, würde ich behaupten jemand hat dich erfunden um uns auf den sack zu gehen und über jeden, aber auch wirklich jeden kleinen scheissdreck einen post zu verfassen....

Wenn ich BA wäre würde meine Antwortemail etwas mit einer Spraydose beinhalten....

meth

übrigens: Was du auch tust, tue es klug und bedenke das Ende!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Dezember 2006)

Es war so schön ruhig um den kleinen und jetzt sollte niemand wieder damit anfangen, ihn zu beleidigen, sowas ist stillos. Ich hoffe, es fühlt sich damit nicht gleich JEDER angesprochen.
Egal für welchen Preis er den Rahmen gekauft habenmag, einen Garantie-Anspruch hat er auf jeden Fall, so muss sich sein Händler mit ihm beschäftigen und das wird er auch tun, denn Rocky Händler sind ja eigentlich alle ziemlich nett und stets um die Zufriedenheit ihrer Kunden bemüht...


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. Dezember 2006)

Problematisch wird es nur, wenn er den Rahmen gebraucht von irgend jemanden gekauft hat. Denn die Garantie Ansprüche gelten NUR für den Erstbesitzer!!


----------



## luxuzz (21. Dezember 2006)

Hmm zu guter letzt, warum auch immer hat der Dämpfer seinen Geist aufgegeben. Erst machte er knartschende geräusche und wenig später war dann Schluss. Nun liegt wieder alles in Einzelteilen. Passend zu weihnachten, alles schön verpackt in Paketen zur Garantie. Da auch hier mal gerätselt wurde ob eine pulverbeschichtung auf eine Speiche halten könnte, habe ich nun mit einem guten Pulverbeschichter einen kleinen Test gemacht. Er hatte eine schwarze Dt Comp Speiche in weiss umgepulvert und diese im Trockenofen trocknen lassen. Voila es hält, man konnte sie biegen und spannen. Es zeigte keine Risse oder der gleichen. Da eh alles in Einzelteilen liegt werden nun passend zum Bike die Speichen/Dämpferfeder Lackiert.

Wie schaut es bei euch aus ? Liegt unterm Weihnachtsbaum bei dem ein oder anderen was neues für sein bestes Stück ?


----------



## neikless (21. Dezember 2006)

deine liebe zum detail in eher aber fahr dein bike doch einfach mal
ich meine mann kann alles übertreiben und so wir kennen aber sicher
alle diesen (positiven) wahnsinn ... stimmts !? in diesem sinne ...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (21. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hmm zu guter letzt, warum auch immer hat der Dämpfer seinen Geist aufgegeben. Erst machte er knartschende geräusche und wenig später war dann Schluss. Nun liegt wieder alles in Einzelteilen. Passend zu weihnachten, alles schön verpackt in Paketen zur Garantie.



Wie war das nochmal? 
Du kaufst bei nem Händler, der alles viel billiger verkauft, als jeder andere?


----------



## luxuzz (22. Dezember 2006)

JO stimmt auch und ???

Naja wie fahren wenn der Dämpfer kaputt ist ? wenn das Bike ganz ist , wird auch keine "reperatur" vor genommen, die das biken verhindern würde. Somit nutze ich jede zeit um zu biken.

nicht alles aber u.a. der Rmx frame


----------



## Masterambrosius (23. Dezember 2006)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hmm zu guter letzt, warum auch immer hat der Dämpfer seinen Geist aufgegeben. Erst machte er knartschende geräusche und wenig später war dann Schluss. Nun liegt wieder alles in Einzelteilen. Passend zu weihnachten, alles schön verpackt in Paketen zur Garantie. Da auch hier mal gerätselt wurde ob eine pulverbeschichtung auf eine Speiche halten könnte, habe ich nun mit einem guten Pulverbeschichter einen kleinen Test gemacht. Er hatte eine schwarze Dt Comp Speiche in weiss umgepulvert und diese im Trockenofen trocknen lassen. Voila es hält, man konnte sie biegen und spannen. Es zeigte keine Risse oder der gleichen. Da eh alles in Einzelteilen liegt werden nun passend zum Bike die Speichen/Dämpferfeder Lackiert.
> 
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus ? Liegt unterm Weihnachtsbaum bei dem ein oder anderen was neues für sein bestes Stück ?



Ist bei dir etwa auch die vordere Dämpferbefestigung versetzt eingeschweißt?
bei mir waren die um 2mm versetzt, darum hats mir den DHX 5 gekillt!

Schau mal nach bei dir! Nimm den vorderen Dämpferschrauben raus und schau dir das Loch genau an. Geht der Schrauben leicht durch? oder ist es bei dir auch versetzt?


----------



## soederbohm (23. Dezember 2006)

Bei 2mm Versatz dürfte es aber arg zach gehen, die Schraube hindurchzuschieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (23. Dezember 2006)

Nein ist alles ok kam locker durch. Ich weiß auch nicht warum der dhx 4.0 gekillt wurde nach 5 monaten


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2007)

ein neues teilchen für mein RMX 





zwar 170gr schwerer als der alte Vanilla RC PP dafür sicher einiges leiser 
einziger nachteil beim neuen ist die einstellbarkeit wenn er verbaut ist, vorallem die zugstufeneinstellung ist fast unereichbar  

bilder vom kompl. bike folgen sobald es wieder einsatzfähig und fertig nachgerüstet ist


----------



## -RMX- (6. Januar 2007)

ich will auch ein RMX haben! Habe aber leider nich genug Geld!
Aber ich bin ja zufrieden mit meinem Kona Scrap!^^
Naja RMX wär halt mein Traumrad. Nur beim Dirtjumpen gibts ein Problem^^


----------



## RattleHead (6. Januar 2007)

Die Rocco wirkt super in der RMX, kein problem mit ereichbarheid van zug und druck stuffeneinstellung,

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/960058/


----------



## blaubaer (6. Januar 2007)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Die Rocco wirkt super in der RMX, kein problem mit ereichbarheid van zug und druck stuffeneinstellung,
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/960058/



ja ich weiss, einfach die den schwingenteil um 180° drehen, bin erst nachher drauf gekommen


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2007)

Sehr schöner Dämpfer! Den wollte ich auch für mein nächstes Switch haben, gerade weil er kein Plattform-System hat. Aber da ich DHX5.0 und DHX Air doch ein ganzes Stück günstiger bekomme, wird es wohl einer der Fox Dämpfer werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -RMX- (6. Januar 2007)

ey! das RMX hat doch das geilste design überhaupt! hab zwar keins aber mein favourite bike is es trotzdem!^^


----------



## luxuzz (6. Januar 2007)

Überhaupt nicht, find ich sogar recht ödee.
Da sind die Canuck versionen hier um einiges besser oder die Meth switch version. Auch wenns iwi eingebildet klingt, aber auch meins finde ich dabei um längen besser als das von Pinkbike


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube, hier hat niemand darüber gesprochen, welches Bike schöner ist. Es ging um Dämpfer!


----------



## luxuzz (6. Januar 2007)

Sry habe im ersten Moment, die Aussage von -RMX- falsch interpretiert. Da ich dachte, dass seine Aussage speziell auf dieses Rmx gerichtet war und nicht auf das allgemeine Design vom Rmx


----------



## -RMX- (9. Januar 2007)

Hi leude! wollt euch nicht aus der dämpfer sache rausbringen, war nur ne allgemeine aussage über das RMX


----------



## luxuzz (9. Januar 2007)

Zum Thema Dämpfer : 
So sieht mein Dämpfer aus, ausgebaut, kaputt und voller Öl.
Dichtung hat versagt und das Ding fällt in zwei teile wenn ich es nicht festhalte


----------



## Thoracal (10. Januar 2007)

Für nen Daily Driver ganz brauchbar:


----------



## el Lingo (10. Januar 2007)

Ganz sicher brauchbar! nur warum hast du den sattel vorne so weit hoch? ich dachte, das wäre nur eine mode-erscheinung so um 2002/2003. Jeder der auch mal auf dem Sattel sitzt, der stellt ihn schnell normal ein...


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Januar 2007)

Hä? Kann es sein dass dieses RMX in Amerika bei ebay angeboten wurde?
Ja, ich glaub schon, der weiße Syncros Steuersatz ist Beweis genug für mich .


----------



## luxuzz (10. Januar 2007)

Jungs schaut mal bitte das Video an. Handelt zwar nicht von einem Rmx ist aber auch nur 5 sekunden kurz und es sieht echt übel aus *aua 

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/203025


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (11. Januar 2007)

Danke luxuzz! das video is 1 1/2 jahre alt, der fahrer ist Gee Atherton und er fährt ein Giant (mittlerweile ein commencal), obendrein ist es nicht mal winter.... 

das ist nicht dein Privatforum....

meth


----------



## luxuzz (11. Januar 2007)

Ok danke für die Info, ich wusste es nicht, dann tuts mir leid

MfG


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2007)

Mal wieder nen RMX
Soll ichs auch noch in den Special Editions Fred stellen?!


----------



## Flow.Zero (12. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch insane! 
Auf jeden Fall ein Fetter Karren! Wo hast den das Crossfire herbekommen?


----------



## numinisflo (12. Januar 2007)

Sehr geil Felix.
Ich habs irgendwie gewußt das du dir ein RMX holst. Aber wunderbare Wahl.
Wie geht die Totem?

FLO


----------



## maple leaf (12. Januar 2007)

einfach nur GROSSARTIG! was ist das für ne bremsanlage?

ein wahres Freeride Märchen!


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Januar 2007)

Danke danke! 

Woher? "Rocky Connection" würde ich mal sagen.
TOTEM: Soft, vielfältig einstellbar, leicht, schön, aber noch ohne echte Erfahrungen.
Bremse: Juicy 2007 mit schwarzen Hebeln


----------



## luxuzz (12. Januar 2007)

Hast du dir die Kefü selbst umgesprüht ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Januar 2007)

Das wurd' ja auch langsam Zeit... Fette Karre  



Gruß

Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2007)

Echt schön mit der Totem 
Des Rosa wirste wohl noch abkratzen  , wenn die Gabel funktioniert.
Will mir ja dieses Jahr auch eine Totem, aber ne Coil, in mein Rmx bastelln.
Und jetzt will ich sie noch mehr 

G.


----------



## Xexano (13. Januar 2007)

Mein Kommentar haste schon in der Gallery, du Schw...  

Wie gesagt, ich finde das so derbe gut! So ein RMX hatte ich mir, bevor ich das Weiße geholt habe, eigentlich gewünscht... 

Die DeeMaxs stechen das Bike noch extremer hervor. 
Und was heißt denn hier "Rocky Connection"? Das musst du mir mal bitte näher erläutern. (Notfalls bitte per PM!)


----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2007)

Es stehen z.Z immernoch Crossfires in Deutschland zum verkauf, von daher ist es nicht als zu schwer ein zu bekommen. Wie Insane halt sagte.  Rocky Connection 

Viel spaß mit deinem hübschen Hobel


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

Luxuzz klärt auf... *danke* 

Dein SPECIAL SUPER DUPER Händler hat sicher noch 25 X Fires...*blawarmeluft*

KeFü ist lackiert - wie auch schon am Switch.
Rosa abkratzen? Das sind Sticker die ich selber hingemacht hab  Zur Performance kann ich noch nicx sagen.
Rocky Connection? Siehe Signatur


----------



## Homegrown (13. Januar 2007)

Sehr schön INSANE ist wirklich richtig nice der Schlitten...

Wenn ich das so sehe muss ich glaube ich auch mal was an meiner karre machen...

Aber ich fahre lieber als das Dingen zu tunen =)
Solange alles hält reicht es ja sind ja zum fahren gebaut ne... nicht zum rumstehen...

Will dann auch mal paar nette Action Pics sehen wenn das Teil durch die Lüfte segelt.....


----------



## luxuzz (13. Januar 2007)

Nein nur als ich mir den weissen von ihm gekauft habe, meinte er er hätte noch 1 oder 2 Crossfire, aber wie gesagt trotzdem ein sehr schöner hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

@ Danke Homegrown - Dein RMX ist für mich BIS auf die 888 eh der Maßstab! Fahren statt furzen - da haste Recht! Fotos folgen sicher!

@ Luxuzz...hmhm...jaja...
Ich finde dich echt so geil und toll und bete dich an weil du so einen so tollen Händler und den totalen Duchblick  hast. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass wir die gleiche connection haben...

P.S. Wer interesse hat, ich hab glaub ich auch noch so 2,3 X Fire, 5 Canucks, 3 2.0er und noch nen paar weitere RMX in der Hosentasche - also einfach mal anfragen...ist alles nicht so selten. Ich habe JEDE Menge


----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2007)

> P.S. Wer interesse hat, ich hab glaub ich auch noch so 2,3 X Fire, 5 Canucks, 3 2.0er und noch nen paar weitere RMX in der Hosentasche - also einfach mal anfragen...ist alles nicht so selten. Ich habe JEDE Menge



ja ja die einten habens im überfluss  

tauscht du auch  


ne lieber nicht, bin mit meinem inzwischen wieder seeeehr zufrieden  
heute erste längere fahrt mit dem neuen Dämpfer und es ist ein traum zum fahren 





da liegen welten zwischen einem Vanilla RC PP und einem Mz Roco WC RC, einfach grandios, bis auf die stahlfeder, welche wieder mal vom schweizer Mz impoteur momentan nicht lieferbar ist, in meiner gewünschten härte


----------



## iNSANE! (13. Januar 2007)

Interessant: Soll ich Dir was sagen? ES GIBT KEINE FEDER DIE HÃRTER IST ALS DIE 550er!!! Glaub es oder nicht - ich weis das aus aller erster Hand!
Habe meine 650er auch von Manitou - die war dann aber fast zu lang - Ein Gewaltakt die reinzubringen. Die Manitou sind recht billig (20â¬)
Bestell Dir bei ebay schon mal Federspanner zur Montage.
2es Ei: Die Buchsen waren auch nicht in 20mmx8mm zu bekommen. Musste die Original Zocchis um 2/10mm abdrehen...da kam Freude auf. Welche Buchsen hast du?


----------



## blaubaer (13. Januar 2007)

ich hab die alten Buchsen von dem Vanilla RC übernommen 

bei der feder will ich ja nur die 550er, fahre jetzt einfach noch ca. 2wochen mit alten vom Fox, eine 500er, hab zwar einfach 40% SAG 
hätt zwar noch eine 600er Fox rumliegen, aber die ist mir zu hart und dies mit der länge stimmt !! auch die passt nur knapp rein


----------



## Xexano (14. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> @ Luxuzz...hmhm...jaja...
> Ich finde dich echt so geil und toll und bete dich an weil du so einen so tollen Händler und den totalen Duchblick  hast. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht dass wir die gleiche connection haben...
> 
> P.S. Wer interesse hat, ich hab glaub ich auch noch so 2,3 X Fire, 5 Canucks, 3 2.0er und noch nen paar weitere RMX in der Hosentasche - also einfach mal anfragen...ist alles nicht so selten. Ich habe JEDE Menge



Aha.. und wer von euch kann ein blau-weißes RMX-Canuck präsentieren?


----------



## iNSANE! (14. Januar 2007)

Xexano, wende Dich mal vertrauensvoll an Luxuzz seinen Händler, der weiss zwar nicht sooo genau welche Rahmen er noch am Lager hat (Sind ja nicht so teuer) aber ich glaube er meinte so 2,3 Weiss Blaue Canucks oxidieren bei dem noch rum


----------



## s.d (14. Januar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja ja die einten habens im überfluss
> 
> tauscht du auch
> 
> ...



Blaubär das RMX WS gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den schönsten RMXs überhaupt   Die polierten Kettenstreben


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Blaubär das RMX WS gehört meiner Meinung nach zu den schönsten RMXs überhaupt   Die polierten Kettenstreben



Oh ja, das WS und das Crossfire sind meiner Meinung auch die schönsten


----------



## luxuzz (16. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an alle die ein Rmx 2.0 Frame haben. Denn mir ist aufgefallen, das ich garkeine klarlackschicht mehr auf dem Rahmen habe. Nun weiß ich nicht ob dies normal ist oder nicht, denn auf meinem alten R1 war noch eine Klarlackschicht vorhanden. Wie ist es bei euch ? Fällt bei mir deshalb ins Negative, da dadurch sehr leicht lackkratzer entstehen und nicht wie beim alten, das der Klarlack nur zerkratzte 

MfG


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


>



Ich stells nochmal rein.. Das muss man einfach nochmal anschauen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (16. Januar 2007)

Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht!

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...9QQihZ017QQcategoryZ81681QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

wird das Dein neues Geschoss?


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Januar 2007)

Also genau das bestimmt nicht! Aber wer weiß.. überraschen lassen


----------



## maple leaf (16. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Also genau das bestimmt nicht! Aber wer weiß.. überraschen lassen



Schon klar das es nicht genau das wird! Bin echt mal gespannt wie es im Endeffekt ausschaut! Aber ich glaube so schlecht liege ich nicht mit meiner Vermutung!


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Januar 2007)

Danke Mario  Nicht nur fürs posten!


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Januar 2007)

der herr lenzen bekommt bestimmt das blaue 

mit den weißen parts sehe das ja so was von geil aus....


----------



## rsu (16. Januar 2007)

iNSANE!: Wow, da könnte man ja fast schwach werden und sich doch wieder ein Rocky kaufen  aber nur fast


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Januar 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> der herr lenzen bekommt bestimmt das blaue
> 
> mit den weißen parts sehe das ja so was von geil aus....



Ruhig bleiben.. Lass mal die Socken im Trockner!
Die ersten Bilder werden es erst verraten.. Bis dahin müsst ihr euch noch gedulden!!


----------



## iNSANE! (17. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:
			
		

> Lass mal die Socken im Trockner!


 Und trotzdem stinken die hinterher...   
*kleiner Insider*


----------



## voodooisland (23. Januar 2007)

hi,
hat der lenzen sich doch genau mein crossfire aufgebaut,das ich grad fertigstelle-mit deemax!!nur ich bau evtl. ne boxxer wc 07 rein-hat schon mal jemand gesehen wie eins damit aussieht,so rein optisch???gelbe deemax & ne weisse gabel,da bin ich mir nämlich nich so sicher!!
falls jemand weiss wo's ein foto eines dergleichen gibt,bitte posten
grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (23. Januar 2007)

bin weder fan von boxxer noch von deemax farblich/optisch kommts aber sicher nicht schlecht ...
hoffe das herr lenzen nicht das blaue RMX bekommt :kotz:
das braune oder bronze dagegen ist echt zum


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Januar 2007)

@voodooisland: Das Crossfire ist gar nicht meins. Gehört dem Felix aka iNSANE! Hat er aber wirklich gut aufgebaut!
Deine Frage, ob das passt mit ner weißen Boxxer. Farblich auf jeden Fall! Weiß und Gelb machen sich gut!
Aber Boxxer im RMX wird ein großes Streitthema werden! Ich persönlich würde davon abraten, da die Gabel doch eher im DH-Race genutzt wird und das RMX ein reinrassiger Freerider (Hardcore-Freerider) ist. Also das heißt, dass sich Gabel und Hinterbau nicht ganz so gut verstehen.
Aber wenn du es unbedingt so machen willst, dann bin ich auf deine Fahreindrücke gespannt!?
@Ohlenschleyer: Ganz ruhig!! Ich kanns selber kaum abwarten! Ich weiß zwar was ich bekomme, aber damit spanne ich euch noch ein wenig auf die Folter!!

peace out, 
Mario


----------



## voodooisland (23. Januar 2007)

@turbolenzen:bin mir mit der boxxer eh nich so sicher-hätte als alternative meine gute,alte 888r noch rumliegen!aber die is schwer wie blei. & butterweich-die boxxer kann man zumindest etwas straffer abstimmen(luft)!möchte das teil halt a bisserl leichter haben als mein altes team.
möchte aber gerne 200mm vorne & dual crown-was bleibt da noch viel übrig ausser ne neuere 888?????


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Januar 2007)

Du sagst es. Was bleibt übrig außer ne neuere 888!? Nicht viel, aber das wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen. Wenn du eine leichtere DC Gabel, also Luft bevorzugst, dann kann ich dir nur die 888 SL ATA ans Herz legen. Ist ganze 700 Gramm leichter als deine jetzige 888.
Wenn es aber auch nicht Marzocchi sein soll, dann vielleicht eine Manitou Travis mit 200mm FW!?

Die Entscheidung liegt bei dir!
..Ob du wirklich richtig stehst, siehst du wenn das Licht angeht..


----------



## neikless (23. Januar 2007)

ja die 888 ata ist fein leicht
und sollte sich via luft straff abstimmen lassen
allerding denke ich ist das ansprechverhalten nicht ganz 
so gut wie bei rc2x oder wc 
oder wie wäre also die 888 WC ?
hab ich auch bin hoch zufrieden 
habe mich gleich für die härteren (titanium) Federn entschieden 
(hast du möglichkeit zw hart und weich zu entscheiden)
vom gewicht liegt die zw der 888 rcx2 und der ata (luft)

wenn du es straff magt rate ich ab 75-80 kg zu den harten federn

hier ein bild (gerne bewertbar)


----------



## luxuzz (23. Januar 2007)

Vielen dank an dich nochmals Neikless für die Infos über den Wtb Pure V. Der Sattel ist heute angekommen und ich muss sagen er ist wirklich gut . Wie du bereits sagtest, stabil und bequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooisland (23. Januar 2007)

luft ist die gretchenfrage??!!kennt jemand das ansprechverhalten der 888sl ata??
bin sonst eher kein luftfan,ausser bei der boxxer,wo's ganz gut funktioniert.
sonst wirds wohl doch ne 888rc2 oder so,wobei die sich wahrscheinlich nicht so gross von der 888r/rc unterscheidet??!!dann könnte ich gleich die kohle sparen & damit nen trip finanzieren!!!!wenn jetzt hier niemand sagt,dass das ansprechverhalten ner neuen 888 wesentlich besser ist,als das meiner 2004er,werde ich das crossfire im mai ne woche mit der kohle durch ösiland scheuchen!!


----------



## luxuzz (23. Januar 2007)

Oder wie wäre es anstatt eine 888rc2 eine 888rc2x ?? Diese kann man sehr gut einstellen, somit findet jeder sein Setup wie es haben möchte. Die Preise sind durch die neuen Modelle auch stark gefallen. Währe eine gute Alternative, aber da du es unbedingt leicht haben möchtest währe die sl ata natührlich auch sehr gut. Der Einstellungsbereich der Gabel ist umfangreicher, was sich wiederum auf das Ansprechverhalten ausübt, soweit ich es beurteilen kann.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> ... @Ohlenschleyer: Ganz ruhig!! Ich kanns selber kaum abwarten! Ich weiß zwar was ich bekomme, aber damit spanne ich euch noch ein wenig auf die Folter!!
> 
> peace out,
> Mario



Ich bleibe mal,diesbezüglich,bei meiner bereits an anderer Stelle geäußerten Vermutung und die ist weder bronze noch schwuchtelblau.
Sollte ich recht behalten,fände ich das sehr,sehr


----------



## s.d (23. Januar 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Vielen dank an dich nochmals Neikless für die Infos über den Wtb Pure V. Der Sattel ist heute angekommen und ich muss sagen er ist wirklich gut . Wie du bereits sagtest, stabil und bequem



Ja der Pure V ist echt sehr geil stabil, bequem, sieht gut aus and wade rides it too


----------



## luxuzz (27. Januar 2007)

da geb ich dir vÃ¶llig recht  und fÃ¼r ~50â¬ war es ein echtes schÃ¤pchem im laden 
wer fÃ¤hrt den noch von euch eigentlich auÃer neikless, auf seinem pimp-mobil ?


----------



## s.d (27. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ihn auch am Switch


----------



## el Lingo (27. Januar 2007)

Ich fahre auhc den Pure V und finde ihn einfach klasse!


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2007)

mohoin!

ich frag mich das jetzt schon länger! kann mir einer sagen wieso ABSOLUT NIRGENDWO  ein rmx 1.0 von 05 zu sehen ist?! 

ich glaub ich hab noch kein einziges gesehen!


----------



## soederbohm (1. Februar 2007)

Weils 05 kein 1.0 gab? Es gab nur R1, R2 und R3.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## luxuzz (1. Februar 2007)

R1 ist rot, r2 ist blau und r3 ist grau , ich hoffe ich habe jetzt grau nicht mit blau verwechselt. Dann findest du auch ein paar aus dem 05er Jahrgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2007)

Ne, des Blaue ist des R3.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (2. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ne, des Blaue ist des R3.
> 
> G.



 

ist doch ganz einfach


----------



## voodooisland (2. Februar 2007)

bin grad bei mein crossfire aufzubaun & hab mal so probeweise den swinger 6way aus meinem rmx team eingebaut,weil mein dhx noch nicht da ist.der 6way hat im 2004er team ne 300er feder & fühlt sich relativ straff an-im crossfire allerdings hab ich bei gleicher einstellung ca. 60 % sag???????hat sich da die hinterbauanlenkung etwa so drastisch geändert?????ich dachte immer das rmx hat sich in den jahren nicht grundlegend geändert!!??
grüsse


----------



## Bonzai1982 (3. Februar 2007)

Edit: Sorry, ich habe mich im Thread geirrt ... 

Aber generell dürfte sich die Anlenkung beim RMX nicht geändert haben, wie du schon gesagt hast.


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Februar 2007)

mein natürlich 06!!... vertippt 

das schwarze


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2007)

voodooisland schrieb:


> bin grad bei mein crossfire aufzubaun & hab mal so probeweise den swinger 6way aus meinem rmx team eingebaut,weil mein dhx noch nicht da ist.der 6way hat im 2004er team ne 300er feder & fühlt sich relativ straff an-im crossfire allerdings hab ich bei gleicher einstellung ca. 60 % sag???????hat sich da die hinterbauanlenkung etwa so drastisch geändert?????ich dachte immer das rmx hat sich in den jahren nicht grundlegend geändert!!??
> grüsse



Wußte bisher immer nur das sich die Geometrie des Hauptrahmens ab 05 verändert hat.

G.


----------



## RattleHead (3. Februar 2007)

Die hohe des anlenkungbevestigung an rahmen hat sich von 04 nach 05 geandert um fur ein umwerfer platz zu geben. Vieleicht hat sich dabei die umlenkung auch etwas geandert!


----------



## voodooisland (7. Februar 2007)

@lb jörg:weisst du was sich am hauptrahmen genau getan hat??
an rattlehead:da hast du recht,sieht tatsächlich so aus!da umlenkverhältnis muss jetzt ein anderes sein,brauche jetzt ne 500er feder(am team 2004 ne originale 300er) für ein ähnliches anprechverhalten,wobei ich das auch erstmal er-fahren muss!
weiss jemand,ob sich durch veränderungen an der umlenkung auch die progression ändert?
danke & grüsse


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2007)

Was sich genau geändert hat weiß ich nicht.
Hab es nur mitbekommen, weil ein Kumpel des blaue O5er hat und ich halt des 04erWS.
Und bei den 05er wurde die Geometrie so verändert das man die normale 888 mit den normalen gebogenen Brücken fahren kann.
Was bei meinem 04er net so der Fall war. Ich habe mir da die Ariel Brücken besorgt um auf den gleichen Lenkwinkel zu kommen.
Also der Unterschied ist schon aufgefallen bei gleicher Gabel ohne das man da drauf achten mußte.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (17. Februar 2007)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe mir heute nen exkulusiven Wellness S.P.A. genommen. Im Programm stand erneute Eingewöhnung, Auspowerung und Schlammbad. 

Ich habe auch ein paar exkulusive Bilder gemacht... 

Hier seht ihr die Packung Schlamm... 







Ja, so dick ist die E13... (wurde in einem anderen Rocky-Thread diskutiert)






Ich muss sagen: 
ENDLICH!!! konnte ich mal wieder nach MEHR als 8 Wochen Abstinenz fahren. 
Und so sieht die fast artsgerechte Haltung aus... Aber leider nur fast: Die Lenkergriffe haben ihren Geist aufgegeben (die waren schon bissl angeknackst nach einem Winterberg-Drop) und auch die Sattelklemme zerbröselt langsam aber sicher... 
Der Sattel ist auch nur deswegen so hoch, weil ich den Rest nach Hause hochradeln musste...





Ein Muss für alle Rocky Fans  :




Noch ein letztes Bild:






(Jaah, den Aufkleber muss ich auch noch erneuern.... und die Maples fehlen immer noch..  )



Und ja, diese Art von Wellness S.P.A. hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin gut ausgepowert, aber glücklich... 
Man muss bitte bedenken, dass ich *MEHR* als 8 Wochen nicht im Sattel war! Das tut weh!


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Februar 2007)

aha


----------



## blaubaer (17. Februar 2007)

war heute auch unterwegs, da war die welt noch in ordnung 












bis 









Xexano schrieb:


> Das tut weh!



genau Du sagst es


----------



## numinisflo (18. Februar 2007)

Top Swing Schaltwerk!


----------



## Human 2.0 (18. Februar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Top Swing Schaltwerk!



    der war gut!


----------



## luxuzz (18. Februar 2007)

hmm lecker und das mundstück von der Trinkblase im schlamm 
Ist aber sehr ärgerlich, was hast du denn gemacht mit dem armen Ding ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (18. Februar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Top Swing Schaltwerk!



+ einfach gerdehte kette = 9.8 Haltungsnote  



			
				luxuzz schrieb:
			
		

> hmm lecker und das mundstück von der Trinkblase im schlamm
> Ist aber sehr ärgerlich, was hast du denn gemacht mit dem armen Ding ???



na klar ist das lecker, von irgendwas ernährt sich ja ein richtiger biker  

den grund wegen der kaltverformung gibts hier  und hier


----------



## b12k3 (20. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> zu kurz war sie nur, wenn ich mich aufs bike gesetzt und eingefedert (DH`ler mit 20cm federweg) hätte,  gewesen



Moins,
wie bestimmt man denn da sinnvoller weise die Kettenlänge?
Gruß

Till


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

@Xexano: Weiß wäre zur Zeit auch mein Favorit wenn ich mir ein neues kaufen müßte ......
.....und es eins in weiß mit normalen Hinterbau geben würde

@Blaubär: Bin jetzt auch bald wieder Einfachbrückenfahrer 

G.


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2007)

b12k3 schrieb:


> Moins,
> wie bestimmt man denn da sinnvoller weise die Kettenlänge?
> Gruß
> 
> Till



die komplitzierteste version, Dämpfer raus, erster gang rein, voll einfedern, schaltwerk komplett auseinandergezogen und dann kette vernieten 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Blaubär: Bin jetzt auch bald wieder Einfachbrückenfahrer
> 
> G.



ich werd warscheinlich bald wieder doppelbrückenfahrer  ist zwar noch nichts sicher, hab da letztens eine neue 2007 66er angeschaut mit 180mm fw, aber da wäre halt immer noch das problem mit dem lenker verdehen und kabelausreissen, welches ich letztes jahr 2 mal hatte


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Ja, das ist der Vorteil bei Doppelbrückengaben 
Ich hab ja Winkelabschlüsse dran und deswegen suche ich gerade die orginal Shimano Stahlflexleitung, weil die echt des Problem von abknickenden Leitungen so gut wie wettmachen.

G.


----------



## RM peter (20. Februar 2007)

schau grad mal da rein und wem sieht man da den jörg ! servus 
willst in den rmx rahmen ne einfachbrücke reinbauen ? war grad mit nem rm7 mit neuer fox 40 unterwegs ! wollt ja erst ne totem haben , bin aber froh das i wieder doppelt seh  muß halt noch weng eingefahren werden . geht aber zur zeit nur im flachland , waldnaabtal zum beispiel . waren dicke spuren zu sehn . könnten von euch sein . im steinwald komst net mal bis zum weißenstein ! so schön des wetter is , müßt halt doch nochmal regnen das der schnee weggeht . mal schaun ..
gruß peter


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Ja eine Totem Coil kommt rein 
Ins 04er paßt die perfekt von der Einbauhöhe, also ist identisch mit 888 und Arielbrücken.
Und nommal ja, waren unsere Spuren nach Windischeschenbach.
Fox 40 ist schon auch was feines......
...... und Püttner ist schon Schneefrei.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (20. Februar 2007)

wenn wir`s schon vom umbauen haben  

gerade erst montiert


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2007)

Hübsche Bremse. 
Ich hab übriegens auch einen LX Schnellspanner bei mir drin 

G.


----------



## b12k3 (20. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> die komplitzierteste version, Dämpfer raus, erster gang rein, voll einfedern, schaltwerk komplett auseinandergezogen und dann kette vernieten..



Zum glück ist der Wechselinterval doch etwas größer, danke für die Info.
Gruß

Till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (21. Februar 2007)

blaubaer schrieb:


> wenn wir`s schon vom umbauen haben
> 
> gerade erst montiert



 

Bitte as soon as possible (asap) einen Fahrbericht liefern! 

Vielleicht überzeugt mich die Code noch, bevor ich mir 2 Gustls hole... (ich stehe zw. Code und Gustav; Oro, Hope u. The Cleg sind wg. ein "paar" neg. Punkten aus der Auswahlsliste rausgeflogen; die Code hat noch zu wenige Berichte und darum ist die Gustl bei mir bisher am Überzeugsten) u. (die Hayes wechseln das Bike vorerst mal)


----------



## luxuzz (21. Februar 2007)

Xenano, was findest du denn an den Hopes sind so gut ???


----------



## blaubaer (21. Februar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Bitte as soon as possible (asap) einen Fahrbericht liefern!



werde ich liefern  

nur was vorweg, das ding muss extrem giftig sein, nur schon beim rollout aus dem keller war fast ein nosewheelie möglich  
muss mich leider noch etwas gedulden bis ich sie fahren darf, da mir das schaltwerk noch fehlt


----------



## meth3434 (21. Februar 2007)

Fahrbericht zu CODE:

Die erste Bremse die ohne einfahrzeit volle Bremskraft hat! einfachste Montage und Wartung, wie alle avids und umfangreiches ZubehÃ¶r! Allerdings fÃ¼r den ichkaufeaufmdemdeutschenmarktzuuvppreisen KÃ¤ufer (ja den gibt es noch, und das ist gut so) recht teuer...400â¬ pro satz musst du rechnen! aber wenn du schon Ã¼ber ne gustel nachdenkst....Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber gustel: leichter, schÃ¶ner, gelagerter hebel ist unglaublich leichtgÃ¤ngig, adapter werden mitgeliefert und kosten nicht 239â¬....

Fahrbericht aus Bozen: 

giftig=ja, schlecht zu dosieren=nein ! Ich hatte selbst, gustel, juicy 7, hayes und louise und das ist echt die beste von allen! Etwas bissiger und besser zu dosieren als ne 8" juicy, aber eben vor allem auf langen downhills mit wenig handkraft und quasi ohne bremskaftverlust zu fahren! Die bremse ist von der charakteristik Ã¤hnlich wie die juicy, aber hat einfach etwas mehr durchhaltevermÃ¶gen (sollte bei dir echt ein kriterium sein) und maximalkraft! 

Wenn's dir das geld wert ist, go for it! 

meth


----------



## neikless (21. Februar 2007)

habe bisher keine ehrfahrung mit avid/code usw aber hoert sich aber gut an
vielleicht mache ich einestages den test bisdahin bleib ich hochzufrieden bei Hope ! 
hayes,formula,shimano war nix fuer mich  und magura kommt mir nicht ans bike ! 
das einzige was mich persoenlich etwas abturned ist die
playmobiloptik bei avid sowie bei fox ...


----------



## RM peter (21. Februar 2007)

püttner is schneefrei ? hört sich gut an , da weiß i wo i am wochenend fahr . zuckerhut langt jetze langsam und waldnaabtal muß auch net mehr sein ! zum thema bremse , gustav is die beste ! hab jetze vorn ne 210 scheibe , die knallt richtig rein ! adapter gibt es bei www.bikeparts-online.de recht günstig , jedenfalls wen man ne gustav fährt . für die fox 40 : 75,- statt über 200 ,- eu !     

rm peter


----------



## voodooisland (23. Februar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Fahrbericht zu CODE:
> 
> Die erste Bremse die ohne einfahrzeit volle Bremskraft hat! einfachste Montage und Wartung, wie alle avids und umfangreiches Zubehör! Allerdings für den ichkaufeaufmdemdeutschenmarktzuuvppreisen Käufer (ja den gibt es noch, und das ist gut so) recht teuer...400 pro satz musst du rechnen! aber wenn du schon über ne gustel nachdenkst....Vorteil gegenüber gustel: leichter, schöner, gelagerter hebel ist unglaublich leichtgängig, adapter werden mitgeliefert und kosten nicht 239....
> 
> ...



bei bikeparts online zur zeit für 350 euro mit 200er scheiben & adaptern!!
grüsse


----------



## P3 Killa (25. Februar 2007)

Hey Jungs,

so mein RMX wurde mal wieder etwas verbessert und hat ein paar neue Teile bekommen!

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro2 auf Syncros DPS 32

Bremsen: Juicy 7

Schaltung: Komplett die 07er X9

Jetz kommt noch eine schwarze Race Face Sattelstütze ein anderer Sattel und flache gerfäste Gabelbrücken.









 

Ride On
Tobi


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Februar 2007)

Sehr fein! RESPECT!!
Aber tu vielleicht die Bremskabel am Bremssattel ein wenig drehen, dass sie schöner am Rahmen und an der Gabel liegen.. Ist vielleicht vorteilhaft!? Einfach mit nem 8er Schlüssel leicht aufdrehen und schön verlegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2007)

Schon wieder ein weißes 
Könntest auch noch so einen Reifenstift kaufen und den orangen Streifen auf den Maxxis nachziehen  
Werden die Gabelbrücken auch weiß oder eher schwarz...glaube schwarz wie bei Blaubär würde dennoch besser aussehen.

Hab meins heute auf Totem Coil umgebaut.
Hat zur 888 mit Ariel Ultra Brücken doch sage und schreibe 890g Erleichterung gebracht.  
Trotz wachsendem Scheibendurchmesser. 

Der Gabelschaft ist noch auf Sicherheit abgesägt. Bin da eher vorsichtig, weil net das es nimmer so funktioniert wie vorher.
Da ich ja doch auch oft sehr langsam und verblockt unterwegs bin. 

Und ich kann euch sagen eine Tunenabe mit Maxelspannsystem und gleichzeitig 8Zoll PM mit IS2000 Bremse funktionabel zu machen ist echt eine nervenaufreibende Sache  
Aber eine geile Nabe und eine mich nie im Stich gelassen habende Bremse will man halt net aufgeben 

Jetzt hoff ich bloß das des Gabelding jetzt auch toll geht 

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Februar 2007)

Geiles Bike!!!! 
Aber wenn ich Kritik ausüben darf?! Verleg bitte die vordere Bremsleitung auf der Innenseite der Gabel! Versteh nicht warum das viele so aussen verlegen???


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

sehr goil! 
rmx+ totem is guuuuut.
hätt aber glaub cih ne silberne totem genommen, pasts besser zum hinterbau!
aber die gabel selbst sieht so besser aus...


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

achja das weiße da oben ist auch der hammer....


----------



## voodooisland (25. Februar 2007)

hi leute,hier endlich mein neues baby!!!!
so ne art billigaufbau-nur mit gebrauchten oder neuen teilen vom letzten jahr!
19,3 gewogene kilo mit allem!!!
und bitte nich über die holzfellerkurbeln meckern-raceface hin oder her-die teile funktionieren auch!!
na dann mal her mit euren meinungen/kritiken!
grüsse & bleibt bunt


----------



## iNSANE! (25. Februar 2007)

Erinnert mich an was  Find ich's deshalb so gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (25. Februar 2007)

Des Bike macht sogar die miese Bildquallität wieder gut  

@Dr. Hannibal: Ich verleg die Leitung schon immer außen, paßt dann einfach besser.
Ist an der Gabel auch so gedacht. Hab es auch mal testweise innenrum gelegt, aber dann kommt man garnicht richtig in die extra Führungen die an der Gabel drann sind.
Das sich da eher was verfangen kann, Äste usw, oder bei einem Sturz was wegreißt ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


G.


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Februar 2007)

ja. änder erstmal was an dem billigaufbau. so kann man sich das ja echt nicht anguggen
und überhaupt, wieso wiegt das 19,3 klio? mein switch wiegt laut personenwage 20


----------



## blaubaer (25. Februar 2007)

@LB Jörg : was hast du denn silbernes an der schaltbox ? ölauslaufschutz ?? aufschlagschutz ??? 
sieht gut aus mit der Totem, schau ich mir glaub auch mal an, vorallem preislich


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Februar 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Des Bike macht sogar die miese Bildquallität wieder gut
> 
> @Dr. Hannibal: Ich verleg die Leitung schon immer außen, paßt dann einfach besser.
> Ist an der Gabel auch so gedacht. Hab es auch mal testweise innenrum gelegt, aber dann kommt man garnicht richtig in die extra Führungen die an der Gabel drann sind.
> ...



Meinte nicht dein Bike, das ist die Bremsleitung ja perfekt verlegt! Sondern das Weiße, da ist es aussen verlegt! Wir haben fast zur selben Zeit geschrieben und du bist mir zuvor gekommen!


----------



## meth3434 (26. Februar 2007)

einen tag nicht reingeschaut und schon 3 neue rmx bilder! 
Lbjörg: mit totem wirklich tausendmal geiler! gute entscheidung, und wie schlecht sich manche komponenten vertragen davon kann ich auch ein lied singen! könntest du mir das (anscheinend nachgewogene) gewicht der totem mal per pm schicken oder einfach hier reinschreiben!danke!
wenn das xfire aus alten teilen gebaut ist, will ich nicht wissen wie deine neuen guten teile aussehen.... sehr schick, erinnert mich auch an ein gewisses bike...
das weisse find ich auch sehr schick, ich würd die brücken in schwarz dranbauen, die untere sieht wirklich greisslich aus! 

viel spass mit den neuen rides/teilen!

meth


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Februar 2007)

@Blaubär: Ja ist ein Steinrumpelschutz. Muß ich auch ab und zu wieder gerade biegen 
Haben so viele Steine bei uns auf den Wegen, bzw die bestehen nur aus Steinen 
Und mußte die Box so montieren, da ich des Hinterad auch noch am Switch verwende.

@Dr. Hannibal: Ahhhh, ja das ist mir auch schon öfters hier im Forum passiert.

@Meth3434: Logisch hab ich gewogen 
Wog genau 2950g (ungenauigkeit max. +10g) mit Steckachse und ungekürztem Schaftrohr.
Und in Verbingung mit Syntace Lenker/Vorbau und kleinerem Adapter waren es dann 890g Komplettrad weniger. 

@Nommal Voodooislnd: Des mit den Billigteilen ist mir auch durch den Kopf gegangen  

G.


----------



## neikless (27. Februar 2007)

neues update vom flo


----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2007)

sehr schick nur wollte nicht eigentlic hdas hinterrad gegen ein spinergy getauscht werden. War doch usprünglich wegen "problemen" nicht machbar, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Sehr schöner hobel 
Die Fox macht immer irgendwie was her an einem Rmx, nur leider ist das Grau nicht soo stimmig


----------



## blaubaer (28. Februar 2007)

Wer Sucht, der Findet. 

Dacht ich mir und durchsuchte die 55seiten  hier drinn und wurde mit nur einem Bild fündig  

bei Pinkbike gibts die möglichkeit zwar auch nicht zuhauf, aber ich konnte mir schon mal einen kleinen eindruck reinziehen wie meins wird  

was ich suchte, lass ich euch noch ein bisschen rätseln bis Samstag  

achja und wenn mann was sucht, findet man auch meist ausergewöhliches, wie z.b. den hier 







  würd ich glaub auch noch nehmen


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Februar 2007)

Boa wie geil! Warum schafft Rocky sowas funky nicht mal in Serie? Specialized machts ja vor...hoffentlich zieht Rocky mal nach. Stattdessen - STEALTH...Hurra!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooisland (28. Februar 2007)

hi,
nochmal zu den sogenannten 'billigteilen':hab einfach versucht das meiste im guten zustand gebraucht oder als günstiges auslaufmodell zu kriegen,was doch einiges an kohle spart!das ganze kam so auf knapp 3000euro!
noch was:kann mir jemand verraten,wie ich meine bilder in guter quali hier rein krieg???


----------



## s.d (28. Februar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Boa wie geil! Warum schafft Rocky sowas funky nicht mal in Serie? Specialized machts ja vor...hoffentlich zieht Rocky mal nach. Stattdessen - STEALTH...Hurra!



Naja ich mochte das STEALTH am Anfang auch nicht mittlerweile gefällt mir das schlichte, dezete und edle Schwarz echt gut, außerdem ist da ja genug Platz um es selber zu gestalten. Aber ich glaube deine "Begeisterung" bzgl. STEALTH war auf das neue RMX bezogen find ich auch einfallslos so kanns nicht weitergehen. Das Tartn ist schon auch ganz lustig nur das ist hald übernächstes Jahr wieder out und mir gefallen hald eher  zeitlos schöne Lackierungen. Das lilane flow dj find ich ne killa Farbe. Klar ist es nicht so auffällig wie das komische Demo mit der Kriegsbemalung die ja schon echt ausgefallen ist, wems gefällt aber nicht in Serie (oder ist das limitiert) wenn da jedes individuell (ja weiß das ist Wunschdenken) wäre aber so? Wo kannst du dich auf dem Ding noch selber kreativ austoben?


----------



## Homegrown (1. März 2007)

Hi

wollte mir evtl auch eine SC Gabel ans RMX bauen..
Wie sieht es mit der Brücke aus geht die unterm Unterrohr her ohne Probleme ?
Wollte mir eine holen für X ups und das es ein bissel leichter ist 

Also testet mal bei euch


----------



## s.d (1. März 2007)

kommt drauf an was für ne Gabel und Steuersatz du hast. Mit nen Diabolus hast dann wirds eng weil der nicht so hoch baut.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. März 2007)

Ausserdem kommts auf die Zugführungen an: An denen die man oben sieht bleibt die eine oder andere Gabel hängen, an denen mit der Schwalbenschwanzführung (ab 05 soweit ich weiss) isses Problemlos.

Wenn Du Dir jetzt endlich ne SC rein machst, dann trifft DEIN Bike bald meinen Geschmack als Traum RMX - mach eine 180mm 66 oder eben eine schwarze TOTEM Solo Air rein.

Geil! Freu mich schon auf die Pornos, öhh Photos!


----------



## Homegrown (1. März 2007)

Es soll eigentlich eine 66 RC2X rein nur wie gesagt mein RMX ist von 04 sprich zugführung bis oben


----------



## iNSANE! (1. März 2007)

Also wenn alle Stricke reissen gibts auch von CaneCreek nen Steuersatz der so hoch baut dass 100% geht! Machbar ist es also!


----------



## LB Jörg (1. März 2007)

Also bei meinem 04er RMX, allerdings mit Totem, geht nichts an (es seiden man drückt den Flootgateknopf raus, dann wirds knapp)....habe einen Diabolussteuersatz.

G.


----------



## Homegrown (1. März 2007)

Ich will ja die 66  

Naja wenn es mit dem Steuersatz nicht passt kommt halt der Cane Creek dran und dann läuft das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (2. März 2007)

Hey Homi

Ich kann dir sagen, dass in meinem RMX Frame kombiniert mit dem Diabolus Steuersatz die 66rc2x (Jahrgang 2006) mit den Zuganschlägen am Frame kollidiert - somit ist der Cane Creek wohl die beste Lösung.

Nachdem der Niklas mein halbfertiges Bike eine Seite vorher gepostet hat gibt es hier mal den vorläufigen Zwischenstand.
Mittlerweile bin ich im Besitz eines Adapters für die 40 und die Gustl und das zu einem humanen Preis, die Gustl vorne ist auch montiert, ich muss nur noch die Leitung um ca. 2 Meter kürzen.

Ansonsten fahre ich gerade Roberts Schaltwerk kombiniert mit Alex' Triggern - allerdings habe ich bereits ein neues Schaltwerk, neue Züge, eine neue Kassette und Drehgriff bestellt, somit wird das Bike wohl nächste Woche endgültig fertig werden.
Sattelstüztenvariationen sind auch erdacht.





Cheers

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (2. März 2007)

Hat irgendwas John Wayne mäßiges mit dem Lass....ähh, zu langem Bremsseil vorne drann am Stahl.....nommal ähh, Aluroß 
Felge im Wasser stehen lassen ist voll übel.
Weil des eindringende Wasser da drinnen net trocknet und dann beim nächsten Platten des ganze innen voll müffelt (Eigenerfahrung )

G.


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. März 2007)

verdammt geiles bild und bike ! und ab damit ins porno regal !


----------



## s.d (2. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hat irgendwas John Wayne mäßiges mit dem Lass....ähh, zu langem Bremsseil vorne drann am Stahl.....nommal ähh, Aluroß
> Felge im Wasser stehen lassen ist voll übel.
> Weil des eindringende Wasser da drinnen net trocknet und dann beim nächsten Platten des ganze innen voll müffelt (Eigenerfahrung )
> 
> G.



Das stimmt wiederlich ist das :kotz:  hatte mal auch mal ziemlich viel Wasser drin


----------



## Homegrown (2. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hey Homi
> 
> Ich kann dir sagen, dass in meinem RMX Frame kombiniert mit dem Diabolus Steuersatz die 66rc2x (Jahrgang 2006) mit den Zuganschlägen am Frame kollidiert - somit ist der Cane Creek wohl die beste Lösung.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip dann bestelle ich den Steuersatz direkt mit wenn ich die Gabel order..

Und nun zu deinem Bike hast es ja perfekt da positioniert richtig geiles Teil vor allem mit Fox 40 aussergewöhnlich  
Dann erzähl mal wie sich so die 40 mit dem Hinterbau macht ?


----------



## iNSANE! (2. März 2007)

Gut gut! Machst Du die 40 Weiss? Bitte! Frag mal den Meth...ist echt kein act und die Aufkleber sind so sticky die gehen hinterher immernoch!
Gibts schon nen Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (2. März 2007)

Mach die Fork bitte nicht weiß!  Das ist keine Farbe. 

Ich schlage dir aber keine Farbe vor! Denn es ist dein Bike und mit welchen Parts in welcher Farbe das ist dein Wille. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (2. März 2007)

Schön wenn euch mein Radl gefällt, mir gefällt es mittlerweile auch recht gut. Zur 40 bzw. der Interaktion ebenjener mit dem RMX Hinterbau kann ich noch viel zu wenig sagen, da ich erst zwei Mal recht kurz riden war seit die Gabel eingebaut ist. Das Verhalten unterscheidet sich auf jeden Fall sehr stark von meiner ehemaligen 66, mir kommt es bis jetzt so vor als würde die 40 wesentlich mehr Federweg ausnützen, auch bei kleineren Schlägen. 
Fühlt sich insgesamt einfach gut an und ich werde in nächster Zeit wieder richtig viel riden gehen - dann kann ich auch mehr dazu sagen.

Felix, vorläufig werde ich an der Farbe nichts ändern, mir gefällt das gerade so wie es ist. Und ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich an weiß völlig sattgesehen habe. Das einzige weiße Teil welches mir noch ans Bike dürfte ist das Schaltwerk vom VoPo Jendo.

Ansonsten würde mich mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von den Totembesitzern interessieren.

FLO


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. März 2007)

@felix&flo you know what i'm talking about ! 
weiss als modefarbe find ich langsam auch etwas too much allerding finde ich  weiss nach wie vor erste wahl fuer ein canuck !!! nichts passt optisch besser (mein geschmack) da wuerde ich lieber auf andere weisse teile verzichten wenn ich ein canuck aufbauen duerfte  egal welche farbe welcher style man muss es im rahmen halten damit es harmonisch wirkt und nicht zum overkill wird ! gibt ja leider traurige beispiele  however eure RMXxxes sind auf jedenfall in meiner top 5 list !


----------



## maple leaf (2. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Cheers
> 
> FLO




Geiles Pic und absolutes Traumbike! 

NEID bas


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ansonsten würde mich mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht von den Totembesitzern interessieren.
> 
> FLO




Bei dem Schmuddelwetter kommt man net wirklich zum testen 
Aber eins ist schon bei der ersten Fahrt klar geworden, der Gebelwechsel von der 888 zur Totem macht das Rad von downhilllastig zu freeridelastig.
Wie 2 verschiedene Räder.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Geiles Pic und absolutes Traumbike!
> 
> NEID bas




Danke Bas, freut mich das es dir gefällt.

@Jörg: Das mit dem Schmuddelwetter ist hier bei uns genauso - ich hätte lust fahren zu gehen und es stürmt und regnet....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2007)

Ja, bei uns stürmt es auch gerade  
Bleibt aber dafür mehr Bastelzeit. Bin gerade am experimentieren mit einer Titanfeder am RMX.
Bzw. mit 2 gleichzeitig in verschiedenen Härtegraden.
Bringt ja auch wieder 150g 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2007)

Wenn du zwei hast kannst du mir ja direkt eine schenken...

By the way - ich würde mich über ein schönes großes Bild deines RMX mit der Totem und Titanfeder freuen! Das letzte Bild von dir war etwas klein.

Wo liegt dein Bike jetzt gewichtsmäßig? Ich bin mittlerweile bei sagenhaften 21700g angelangt, allerdings mit den ultraschweren Nokian DH Schläuchen, dem übergangsweise montierten Longcage Schaltwerk und dem sauschwerenn Traktorreifen vorne.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## LB Jörg (3. März 2007)

Mit 2 Federn meinte ich 2 gleichzeitig auf einem Dämpfer.
In dem Fall waren es eine 550er und eine 650er mit jeweils 38mm Hub.
Und es gab noch kein gutes Wetter um ein helles schönes Bild zu machen
Mein Gewicht ohne Titanfeder und mit 920g Reifen (im Schnitt) liegt gerade bei 19.56kg und des mit Rohloffnabe.....jhuhh 
Mein Ziel ist in stabil und mit 2.5ern Maxxis HighRollern ca.19.99kg.

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. März 2007)

numinisflo

Der Rahmen ist ja ein Hammer! Aber ich muss leider kritik anbringen!
Die Gabel passt wirklich nicht von der farbe. Bei uns in Österreich gibt es einen support für Fox Gabeln Farbe nach wunsch mit Original Aufkleber und der normalen Garantie. Auch für schon gefahrene Fox Gabeln!
Die Laufräder sollten eigendlich auch gleich sein, die Sinnergy schaut zwar super aus und würde auch perfeckt passen. Gibt es keine für 150mm einbaubreite???
Das schlimmste aber ist die Bremssleitung, zu lang und falsch verlegt!
So würd es mich gar nicht freuen mit dem Geilen Bike zu fahren bzw. dann noch ins Forum stellen! Oder kommen die Fotos noch wenn es perfeckt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. März 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich keine RM7 mehr??? 
Oder gibt es da einen eigenen Thread?


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2007)

sodele, meins ist für diese Saison auch fertig 

und ja nicht mehr einzige mit einer Fox 40er





macht sich nicht nur an CC-bikes gut, Sram Matchmaker 





absolut verzweiflung, Vorderbremse an Fox montieren ohne Handbuch  





das geniale, keine gewichtszuname, im vergleich mit vorher 2005 Mz 66er RC 
(was das gewicht der Gabeln angeht !!!)


----------



## Mr.Fork (3. März 2007)

Möchte nicht jemand sein RMX, gegen mein switch tauschen 




Das vordere


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2007)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> numinisflo
> 
> Der Rahmen ist ja ein Hammer! Aber ich muss leider kritik anbringen!
> Die Gabel passt wirklich nicht von der farbe. Bei uns in Ãsterreich gibt es einen support fÃ¼r Fox Gabeln Farbe nach wunsch mit Original Aufkleber und der normalen Garantie. Auch fÃ¼r schon gefahrene Fox Gabeln!
> ...




Ja da hast du recht, der Rahmen ist der Hammer, und nicht nur der!
Freut mich wenn dir das Bike wenigstens einigermaÃen gefÃ¤llt.
Deine Kritik ist teilweise auch berechtigt, allerdings ist ja wie von mir mehrfach erwÃ¤hnt nicht das Endstadium der Evolution an meinem Canuck erreicht, sondern nur der erste fahrbereite Zwischenstand nach den winterlichen UmbaumaÃnahmen.

Das die LaufrÃ¤der gleich sein sollen kann ich zwar aus optischen GrÃ¼nden nachvollziehen, aber rein funktional betrachtet ist es vÃ¶llig zu vernachlÃ¤ssigen. Vor allem, wenn man finanziell auch noch in einem gewissen Rahmen bleiben mÃ¶chte und sich nicht einfach mal kurz noch ein Spinergy Hinterrad kaufen kann. Ausserdem ist die Mavic 729 mit der Ringle Nabe sicher funktional absolut top. Aber man muss abwarten was die Zukunft bringt....

NatÃ¼rlich kann man bei Fox fÃ¼r einen vÃ¶llig idiotisch-Ã¼berzogenen Preis seine Gabel in der Wunschfarbe lackieren lassen, aber mit Verlaub, ganz so be.....gnadet, fÃ¼r eine fabrikneue Gabel auch noch mal 180â¬ fÃ¼r die Farbe der Wahl auszugeben, bin ich nicht. Zudem finde ich das grau nicht stÃ¶rend. Hierbei steht einfach auch vÃ¶llig die FunktionalitÃ¤t im Vordergrund, ich wollte die Fox 40 und nicht eine optisch perfekte Farbkombination mit meinem Rahmen. Auch wenn ich natÃ¼rlich in gewisser Weise ebenfalls durch optische Komponenten beeinflusst bin steht fÃ¼r mich doch einfach das RIDEN im Vordergrund, alles andere muss hinten anstehen. 
Form follows function!
Wenn die Gabel mal irgendwann verkratzt und gebraucht ist wird sich die Farbe sicher mal Ã¤ndern, allerdings dann nicht von Fox sondern von meiner professionellen Hand gefertigt.

Zur Bremsleitung muss ich ja wohl nichts mehr sagen, habe bereits erwÃ¤hnt das ich dies nur als vorlÃ¤ufige LÃ¶sung gewÃ¤hlt habe, um Ã¼berhaupt mal wieder riden zu kÃ¶nnen, dieses Manko wird bei der Endmontage, wenn mein neues Schaltwerk, meine neue Kassette, die neuen Leitungen und ZÃ¼ge und mein Drehgriff montiert werden dann auch behoben.


BlaubÃ¤r - schÃ¶ne Gabel hast du da! Vor allem das grau gefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut.
WÃ¼rde mich da auch Ã¼ber schÃ¶ne Bilder des kompletten Bikes freuen!


Cheers

FLO


----------



## blaubaer (3. März 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Blaubär - schöne Gabel hast du da! Vor allem das grau gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Würde mich da auch über schöne Bilder des kompletten Bikes freuen!



ja mir auch  

Bild ist wieder da wo es hingehört, hatte den ordner gewechselt und weg war das komplette


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2007)

Sehr schön, das Wade Simmons ist immer noch eines der schönsten RMX!
Auch die Lösung mit dem Matchmaker finde ich genial. Passt das ausschließlich in der Avid/Sram Kombination?


----------



## Dropdead (4. März 2007)

Formula/Sram geht auch. Es gibt auch einen Adapter von Formula.


----------



## 2sixguy (4. März 2007)

Killer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wie lässig, so kann man nen alten karren wieder zum glitzern bringen!!!!


----------



## s.d (4. März 2007)

Das WS RMX rockt sowieso derbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RM peter (4. März 2007)

abend 

natürlich gibt es noch rm 7 ! und das schönste wade simmons is immer noch das erste , siehe bild .  

gruß peter


----------



## RM peter (4. März 2007)

auch mit ner grauen fox gabel !    paßt übrigens super zum hinterbau und is auch leichter wie die gute alte super t ! sehr steif die gabel , nutzt den federweg gut aus und hat ne super optik ! 

gut nacht..


----------



## Homegrown (5. März 2007)

So hier nochmal ein Bild vom roten Agenten vor der Op


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (6. März 2007)

gorgoeus ! ganz klein wenig zu viele sticker 
bin ja bekanntlich kein deemax fan... optisch
wuerden fuer mich schwarze oder weisse felber richtig abgehen !
sery nice !


----------



## Homegrown (6. März 2007)

Ohlenschleyer schrieb:


> gorgoeus ! ganz klein wenig zu viele sticker
> bin ja bekanntlich kein deemax fan... optisch
> wuerden fuer mich schwarze oder weisse felber richtig abgehen !
> sery nice !



Ich habe ja schon geliebäugelt mit anderen Felgen aber ich als armer Student kann mir immer nur einen Wunsch realisieren


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2007)

Mir gefällts auch echt gut, wobei ich kein Fan des goldenen Lenkers bin.
Aber ich kann dir den Tip geben. Fürs 04er Modell andere Gabelbrücken zu besorgen und des Rad geht 1000 mal besser vom Handling her.
....und vielleicht diese Griffe von ODI die es jetzt von Spank (glaube ich) mit goldenen Schellen gibt......
.....aber dann müßte glaube ich der Lenker schwarz sein  
Die passen gut zu den Bremsen und den Einstellknöpfen der Gabel.
Dann gäbe es ja noch die goldenen Lagerschalen 
Aber dann wäre es ja perfekt (bei schwarzem Lenker )


G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (6. März 2007)

Etwas so?





Sorry...off topic.


"But I'm a gold digger"


----------



## LB Jörg (6. März 2007)

Von der anderen Seite kommt es besser rüber 

G.


----------



## Booker (11. März 2007)

Moin Leute! Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich fahre ein RMX '05 mit einem '05er Fox DHX 5.0 Dämpfer. Zur Zeit ist standardmäßig noch eine 400er Feder drin. Möchte aber eine fahren ab 600 aufwärts. Ich habe jetzt schon zweimal die falsche Feder bekommen, da sie von der Länge her viel zu lang ist. Oder muss ich sie beim einbauen stauchen? Die Einbaulänge beträgt wie bei euren Bikes sicherlich auch 241mm, aber die Feder darf meiner Meinung nach max. 155mm lang sein. Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine solche Feder mit der Stärke in seinem Dämpfer sitzen und kann mir sagen welche Bezeichnung diese Feder hat?


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. März 2007)

Einbaulänge Dämpfer '05er RMX ist 222mm.
Hub dieses Dämpfers ist 70mm (2,75"). Also solltest du Federn mit mindestens 2,75" Hub verbauen. Federn mit Bezeichnung 3,0 dürften allein schon von der Einbaulänge der Feder nicht in einen 222mm Dämpfer passen. Und die Federkraft hängt allein vom Fahrergewicht und dazu noch etwas vom entsprechenden Einsatzzweck ab (hier: kleine bis mittlere Sprünge oder Big Air und Bender-Drops ).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Booker (11. März 2007)

Der Dämpfer hat die Einbaulänge 241mm und 76mm Hub und der Innendurchmesser beträgt 35mm. Die falsche Feder die ich hier liegen habe, hat eine Länge von 180mm und ist zu lang...
Gewicht von mir beträgt 80 Kg.


----------



## bike-it-easy (11. März 2007)

Dass ein 241er Dämpfer für das RMX nicht vorgesehen ist, ist dir aber schon bewusst, oder? Mal abgesehen von der Geometrieänderung, die das ganze mit sich bringt.
Hast du den da selbst implantiert, oder das so in diesem Setup gekauft?

bike-it-easy


----------



## Booker (11. März 2007)

Den Rahmen habe ich so gekauft. Anfang 2006. Wie nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2007)

hast du mal ein foto von dem ding ??

eigentlich unmöglich einen 241mm dämpfer dort zu verbauen !!! gemessen wird im fall lochmitte bis lochmitte


----------



## Booker (11. März 2007)

Vergesst bitte meinen übelst peinlichen Beitrag. Von Loch zu Loch beträgt die Länge 222mm. Gesamtlänge beträgt 241mm. Kann mir jetzt jemand die Daten für eine härtere Feder ab 550 Stärke aufwärts geben?


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2007)

auf der Feder muss 2.8" stehen 

z.B. 550 x 2.8" oder eben die gewünschte ferderhärte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booker (11. März 2007)

Danke für den Tipp. Weisst Du zufällig auch wie lang die Feder dann ist?

Gruß
Alex


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2007)

Länge ist unterschiedlich, je nach härte


----------



## numinisflo (11. März 2007)

Genauso ist es. Du solltest dich bei der Federhärte grundsätzlich schon am Körpergewicht orientieren, aber auch hier spielt das subjektive Empfinden eine große Rolle - wichtig ist, dass dir das Federverhalten des Dämpfers (richtige Einstellung vorausgesetzt) zusagt.
Ich fahre beispielsweise eine 550er Feder (da muss dann auf der Feder 550x2.8 stehen) bei ca. 70kg Körpermasse. Passt mir ganz gut.


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2007)

Die Problematik bei solchen Fragen ist eigentlich das zB. auch eine 550 mal 2.8 unterschiedlich lang sein kann.
Des hängt vom Durchmesser des Rundmaterials, und deswegen von der unterschiedlichen Wicklungszahl ab, wie lang die Feder dann wird.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2007)

jeder mag es anders, wenn bei ...



numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich fahre beispielsweise eine 550er Feder (da muss dann auf der Feder 550x2.8 stehen) bei ca. 70kg Körpermasse. Passt mir ganz gut.



für gut entpfunden wird, ist bei mir bei gleicher härte aber einges mehr an masse sogar immer noch perfekt, 90kg. 
wobei ich immer noch auf die 550er feder warte seit 3monaten und im moment mit einer 500er unterwegs bin


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. März 2007)

Wieder mal ein RM7. Die sieht man schon sehr selten!


----------



## numinisflo (11. März 2007)

Sehr schön. Ich finde die Lackierung einfach nur genial. Und die Kombination mit der Shiver ebenfalls.


@Booker: Du könntest mal ein Bild deines Canucks hier einstellen.


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2007)

Hey Booker, Du jetzt auch mal hier!? 
Sollten mal wieder ne Runde fahren...


----------



## Booker (13. März 2007)

@numinisflo: Bild kommt und dann wirst Du auch sofort die Ahnlichkeit unserer Bikes feststellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Booker (13. März 2007)

@El Lingo: Moin, wir könnten uns eigentlich mal wieder im Deister treffen. Allerdings warte ich ja noch auf meine richtige Feder.


----------



## el Lingo (13. März 2007)

Auf jeden Fall, war die letzten 4 Wochen schon bei Euch unterwegs.


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2007)

...dumm di dumm...

Mein Winterprojekt!









peace,


----------



## Homegrown (13. März 2007)

Oh man das ist sowas von Geil der hammer    

Welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut und sind Xups ohne weiteres möglich ?


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. März 2007)

Willkommen im Club!

Warum ist da keine weiße Rohloff drin?

PS: Schön, dass du doch noch weiße Kurbeln ergattern konntest  

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## neikless (13. März 2007)

Wow !!! man sollte ein *RMX Canuck Treffen*  ins leben rufen ...
und einen *RMX Canuck e.V.* der posten des Mr.President duerfte hart umkaempft sein 
mario das ist eicht ein hammer bike freu mich schon auf meinen roco 
wie ware ein RMX canuck treffen anfang juni
Winterberg/ B'maus/O'gau ???



hier noch mal mein bescheidener beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (13. März 2007)

Darf ich mim X Fire auch kommen  ? Ist ja immerhin der Nachfolger...nur in dreckigeren Farbtönen 





P.S. Gewogene 20.1 Kilo


----------



## numinisflo (13. März 2007)

Alle Ahornblattgelackten allesamt absolutely awesome! Alle Achtung!


----------



## neikless (13. März 2007)

ja felix du darfst ! das mit dem treffen war durchaus ernst gemeint , wie siehts aus jungs 1. juni woe ???
ich kann leider zu keinen anderem termin , sorry !


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> ...dumm di dumm...
> 
> Mein Winterprojekt!
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Felgen???


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2007)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Oh man das ist sowas von Geil der hammer
> 
> Welchen Steuersatz hast du verbaut und sind Xups ohne weiteres möglich ?



Hey Homi, 

verbaut ist der Cane Creek Tank Steuersatz. Ist recht stabil und die untere Lagerschale baut etwas höher. X-ups sind möglich, nur die Bremskabel müssen noch schöner verlegt werden..

gruß,


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!
> 
> Warum ist da keine weiße Rohloff drin?
> 
> ...



Hey, 

ich muss sagen dein RMX hab ich bisschen als Vorbild genommen. Ich hoffe ich habs ganz gut hin bekommen!?
Meine weiße Rohloff mit 150mm Einbaubreite kommt in ein sehr ähnliches Bike  
nicht nur ein Paar, sondern Zwei!


----------



## TurboLenzen (13. März 2007)

@Dr. Hannibal: Die Felgen, sowie die Naben sind von Bellacoola.
Kucks du hier: www.bellacoola-cycles.com

gruß,


----------



## LB Jörg (13. März 2007)

@Turbolenzen: Echt erste Sahne  

G.


----------



## numinisflo (14. März 2007)

Wirklich ein saugeiles Bike Mario!


----------



## MTsports (14. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> ...dumm di dumm...
> 
> Mein Winterprojekt!
> 
> ...




Einfach nur ohne Worte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2007)

Kleine ergänzung noch zu dem Canuck. Es ist noch nicht die endgültige Version. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert...
Momentan liegt es übrigens bei 19,20 Kilo.


----------



## luxuzz (14. März 2007)

Ich will die Speichen  einfach schön dein bike herr lenzen


----------



## TurboLenzen (14. März 2007)

Ja danke. Wie gesagt, die kompletten Laufräder sind von Bellacoola. Speichen wird es bald hoffentlich in vielen verschiedenen Farben geben.. Einfach mal abwarten. Ihr werdet dann bald sehen, was es alles geben wird!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. März 2007)

Sehr schön Herr Lenzen! Dein RMX erinnert an mein Switch


----------



## IZTHEWIZ (17. März 2007)

@ TurboLenzen: Was hast du da für einen Sattel montiert?? Noch nie gesehen das Ding!


----------



## iNSANE! (18. März 2007)

IZTHEWIZ schrieb:
			
		

> @ TurboLenzen: Was hast du da für einen Sattel montiert?? Noch nie gesehen das Ding!



Genau, sach mal!







 

Ist ein SDG BelAir! Gruß!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2007)

Gibt es auch mit I-Beam und in schwarz....superbequem und nur 200g schwer.

G.


----------



## P3 Killa (18. März 2007)

Hi Leute,

brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Und zwar glaube ich das bei meinem RMX die Schwinge verzogen ist!  
Normalerweise waren der dämpfer und das Hinterrad immer in einer geraden Linie zueinander, jetzt steht der dämpfer nach links und das Hinterrad nach rechts.
Denke das sollte man auf dem Bild erkennen können...
Hab schon alle Schrauben und sonstiges überprüft aber wüsste nicht was es sonst noch sein sollte....





Gruß Tobi


----------



## LB Jörg (18. März 2007)

Schraub mal den Dämpfer jeweils vorne und hinten ab und schau ob des dann vorne, bzw. hinten noch fluchtet.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P3 Killa (18. März 2007)

Also hab den Dämpfer mal ausgebaut und nachgesehen.
Die Umlenkhebel fluchten noch also der Dämpfer ist gerade drin und da ist nichts verbogen aber jetzt sieht man ganz deutlich das das hinterrad ca 1cm nach rechts versetzt ist...


----------



## Xexano (19. März 2007)

Vielleicht...

1.) ... ist das Hinterrad schief und sollte nachzentriert werden?!
2.) ... ist das Hinterrad vielleicht nicht ganz gerade eingebaut?! 
3.) Ist denn da nicht an der linken Seite 1 mm Luft am Gelenk der Schwinge und an der rechten Seite liegt das völlig plan?! Dann hätte sich die Schwinge tatsächlich verzogen...


----------



## luxuzz (19. März 2007)

auf dem foto macht der reifen aber auch eine sehr schief optik, oder irre ich mich ?
Wir hoffen mal für dich das die schwinge nicht verzogen ist.

Gruß


----------



## blaubaer (19. März 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> 3.) Ist denn da nicht an der linken Seite 1 mm Luft am Gelenk der Schwinge und an der rechten Seite liegt das völlig plan?! Dann hätte sich die Schwinge tatsächlich verzogen...



das könnte auch täuschen, da das foto doch nicht ganz mittig aufgenommen ist, zu sehen oben am rahmen  

@P3 Killa : Sattelstützenschnellspanner um 180° nach vorne drehen, so klemmt er besser  

was hat der rahmen für einen jahrgang ??? könnt je nachdem am knochen liegen ??!!


----------



## luxuzz (19. März 2007)

Wie man an der schwinge/sattelstützenrohr erkennen kann doch ein Rmx 2.0 oder ?

p3 killa mach mal noch 2,3 Fotos von dem Hinterbau. Vielleicht auch mal mit ausgebautem Hinterrad, dann kann man es vielleicht besser sehen

Gruß


----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2007)

Frage : Wie oft checkt ihr euren Hinterbau ? und Lager ?? 1x im jahr oder öfter ??? 

hatte am sonntag so ein komisches knirschen im hinterbau, heute hab ichs lokalisiert, und müssen festellen das wieder mal 2 lager hoops gingen  
es waren jene 2 welche Rahmen und Umlenkhebel verbinden, zum glück hatte ich noch ersatz in reserve. montiert waren die ca. 1 1/2 bis 2jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homegrown (21. März 2007)

Huhu 

also meine Lager sind noch einigermaßen ok aber wollte mir auch mal neue holen.
Wisst ihr wo ich gute Lager fürs RMX 2004 herbekomme ? Vor allem auch die genauen Bezeichungen (Größe) da ich die zum ersten mal tausche und ich darin ein Laie bin.
Müssen doch nicht die von Rocky sein gibt doch bestimmt auch noch bessere oder ?


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2007)

Eigentlich muß man nur die hier und da mal wechseln wenn einem des Spiel zuviel wird.
Weil auf die der meiste Druck kommt und die meiste Suppe reinläuft.
Hab ich aber seit einem Jahr auch nimmer gemacht.
Sind 608 RS2 oder 608 R2S oder (die doppeltgedichteten halt)....je nach Hersteller etwas verdreht.
Wobei für die innern 3 auch 608 Z2( die ganz silbernen) reichen.

G.


----------



## Homegrown (21. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Eigentlich muß man nur die hier und da mal wechseln wenn einem des Spiel zuviel wird.
> Weil auf die der meiste Druck kommt und die meiste Suppe reinläuft.
> Hab ich aber seit einem Jahr auch nimmer gemacht.
> Sind 608 RS2 oder 608 R2S oder (die doppeltgedichteten halt)....je nach Hersteller etwas verdreht.
> ...



So habe jetzt mal gesucht und welche von denen sind die richtigen ?
Sonst kaufe ich da noch die falschen sicher ist sicher  

http://www.ekugellager.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=608


----------



## blaubaer (21. März 2007)

Homegrown schrieb:


> So habe jetzt mal gesucht und welche von denen sind die richtigen ?
> Sonst kaufe ich da noch die falschen sicher ist sicher
> 
> http://www.ekugellager.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=608



po ehh, günstiger anbieter, ich hab für den letzten satz (9Stk. grosse und kleine) ca. an die 150.--SFr .gezahlt, waren halt auch SKF Lager


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2007)

Die 608 RSR von FAG würde ich dir vorschlagen. 
Für die inneren 3 würden auch die Z reichen, aber sind ja net soviel billiger das sich des rentiert.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (22. März 2007)

Aber gleich vorweg...ausschlagen ist da net drinn.
Du brauchst auf jedenfall eine Presse oder einen richtigen Schraubstock und ein passendes Rund um die Dinger rein und raus zu bekommen.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (22. März 2007)

ausser sie rollen von alleine raus  wie ich es beim ersten knochen erlebte   


wenn wieder mal schön wetter herrscht gibts vllcht ein bildchen vom RMX mit meinen neuen eigens handpolierten Diabolus Kurbeln


----------



## neikless (24. März 2007)




----------



## blaubaer (24. März 2007)

pervers  

bis auf den bomber schriftzug an der gabel


----------



## Sw!tch (24. März 2007)

OMFG is das geil.................. 
jetzt noch nen roco...

das abr nciht deins, oder neikless?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Echt schön.
Glaube aber ohne Bomberaufkleber fehlt was...vielleicht mal die silbernen hinhalten...oder einfach so lassen 

G.


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Hui schönes Bike   

Wenn das jetzt auch noch deins ist Neikles dann weiss ich auch nicht was ich falsch mache 

Und danke Jörg werde die Lager dann mal bestellen..


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. März 2007)

Das gestalterische Niveau in diesem Thread steigt und steigt. Sehr schön  

Sigi


----------



## Xexano (24. März 2007)

Super tolles RMX! Wie hast du die Gabel lackiert?! Oder hast du sie dir machen lassen?

Und was ist mit dem Canuck passiert?! Das war doch auch ein echt schönes Bike!


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Hi 

Ich habe ein Problem habe gerade meine neue Gabel eingebaut und als sie dann drin war ist mir aufgefallen das der untere Sockel vom PM Adapter für die Scheibenbremse leicht an der Scheibe schleift.  Der Obere ist eigentlich perfekt so 1mm von der Scheibe entfernt.

Was meint ihr Fertigungsfehler ?

Wäre schon ein starkes Stück

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Ist des eine 2007er Gabel?
Und eine Hopescheibe?
Weil der Aluspider ist ja bei der schon 4mm stark und die Verbindung zur Schleiffläche ist ja noch stärker.
Wenn Hope jetzt dann 2007 nimmer mit 888 und 66 kompatibel wäre, dann fände ich des schon übel. 

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Nachtrag: War ja bei der Totem schon im 3-4/10 bereich 

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (24. März 2007)

neikless schrieb:


>



Hey Niklas, ein kleiner Kommentar würde helfen die Konfusion zu lösen!
Deines? Wenn ja, warum? Wie kams, was ist mim Canuck? Fragen über Fragen...

Krasse Gabel. - von sowas (als 66) habe ich immer geträumt, denn Canuck und Weisse Gabel ist ja einfach...aber das! Wow.
Warum ist das Bike so shiny? Mit Firschhaltefolie eingewickelt?

Das mit der 66 und der HOPE ist krass - da ********n die sich ja nen Eigentor. Mein Tipp: TOTEM und Juicy oder CODE - PM, easy montierbar, schleiffrei, kein Adapters!


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Hi also ich glaub eher dran das es ein Fertigungsfehler ist.
Weil ja der obere Sockel des PM Adpaters perfekt passt und auch noch so 1-2mm Platz ist. Beim unteren Sockel kann man mit dem blossen Auge erkenn wenn man davor steht das dieser nicht genau identisch ausgerichtet ist wie mit dem oberen. Ausserdem fahren ja hier noch ein paar andere 07er Marzocchi Gabeln mit Hope Bremsen dran. 
Kann mir das einfach nur so erklären das es ein Fertigungsfehler ist.
Heute war auch ein Kollege da mit einer 06er 66 und da hätte eine Floating Disc locker drangepasst.
Am Montag gehe ich zum Händler der soll die mal schnell einschicken damit ich bald wieder eine normale Gabel habe =(.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (24. März 2007)

Es MUSS schlicht und ergreifend ein Fertigungsfehler bzw. viel zu große Toleranz bei MZ sein, ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Unternehmen wie Hope ihre "dicke" Bremse nicht kompatibel für die marktführenden Gabeln macht. 

Das X-Fire sieht sehr geil aus mit der Gabel - das ist doch mal eine Evolutionsstufe für alle Fanatiker des farblichen durchstylens! 
Finde auch das es sehr glänzend aussieht, was mir beim Crossfire nicht so in der Erinnerung liegt. Das Canuck hatte zu Anfangs schön geglänzt, allerdings liegt da die Betonung auf hatte....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Kann man nur hoffen das es ein Fehler der Gabel ist.
Aber geht jetzt die Scheibe an oder der Stern innen?

G.


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Nur der Alu Spider aber man sieht ja das nicht beide Sockel glecih ausgerichtet sind. Ansonsten muss ich erstmal mit einer anderen Scheibe fahren. Naja schaun wir mal...


----------



## neikless (24. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Hey Niklas, ein kleiner Kommentar würde helfen die Konfusion zu lösen!
> Deines? Wenn ja, warum? Wie kams, was ist mim Canuck? Fragen über Fragen...
> 
> Krasse Gabel. - von sowas (als 66) habe ich immer geträumt, denn Canuck und Weisse Gabel ist ja einfach...aber das! Wow.
> ...



*KEINE ANGST Jungs das ist nicht meins ! mich und mein RMX canuck kann nur der tod trennen  
aber das fand ich sehr stylish und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten ... sorry fuer die verwirrung  *


----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Nur der Alu Spider aber man sieht ja das nicht beide Sockel glecih ausgerichtet sind. Ansonsten muss ich erstmal mit einer anderen Scheibe fahren. Naja schaun wir mal...



Kann mir aber net vorstellen das an so einer einfachen Gußform wie den Tauchrohren an den Bremssockeldomen der Form etwas veränderbar ist 
Hatte ja auch mehr oder weniger des Problem bei der Totem und mußte den Adapter komplett nach außenschieben um dafür wieder eine Scheibe unterzulegen.
Sonst hätte es an dem Aluspider bzw. der Verbindungsnietung am unteren Dom geschliffen.
Oben ist ja Platz ohne Ende.
Und die Dome von MZ sind ja doch ein ganzes Stück breiter.

Mal noch eine Frage. Ist das eigentlich ein 8 oder 6Zoll Postmount an den 07er Gabeln und hast du die ATA oder die RC2X?

G.


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Ist eine 66 RC2X 07..
Ich war gerade nochmal unten im Keller und habe nochmal geguckt...
Es schleift halt nur minimal aber sie berÃ¼hren sich..
Es fahren ja auch ein paar andere hier im Forum 07er Gabeln mit Hope Floating Discs und die haben ja anscheinend keine Probleme sonst wÃ¼rden die bestimmt auch schon einen Thread aufmachen. 
Aber nehmen wir an es ist kein Fertigungsfehler das ist ja echt dolle kaufe mir eine Gabel und die ist nicht kompatibel mit allen Scheibenbremsen.
HÃ¤tten sie ja dann mal vermerken kÃ¶nnen =)

Edit:

6â Post Mount (Max Disc 8â)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. März 2007)

Du sagst des einen Tune Steckachsnabenfahrer der am Switch eine Sherman fährt und am RMX Maxle System 
Beide Fälle normalerweise nicht kompatibel 

Die Gabel schaut aber dann bestimmt gut an deinem RMX aus
Und zumindest kannst du auf eine normale Scheibe zurrückgreifen 

G.


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die Gabel schaut aber dann bestimmt gut an deinem RMX aus
> Und zumindest kannst du auf eine normale Scheibe zurrückgreifen
> 
> G.



Ja sieht hammer aus aber da kann ich mich immo auch nicht dran freuen  
Regt mich einfach auf weil ich mittlerweile denke das ist wirklich so, dass man anscheinend keine Floating Discs an 07er Marzocchi Gabeln mit PM Adaptern fahren kann.
Bin mal gespannt auf Montag was die bei Cosmic sagen.


----------



## luxuzz (24. März 2007)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Ja sieht hammer aus aber da kann ich mich immo auch nicht dran freuen
> Regt mich einfach auf weil ich mittlerweile denke das ist wirklich so, dass man anscheinend keine Floating Discs an 07er Marzocchi Gabeln mit PM Adaptern fahren kann.
> Bin mal gespannt auf Montag was die bei Cosmic sagen.



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein, denn ich habe auch bereits eine 66 mit Floating disc gesehen. Wir hoffen jedenfalls für dich das es sich schnell aufklärt. 
Dann möchten wir aber auch schöne bilder


----------



## Homegrown (24. März 2007)

Habe mal ein bissel überlegt könnte auch an der Nabe liegen...
Werde morgen mal eine Hügi einsetzen zum testen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. März 2007)

He Leute! Mal ne Frage zur Größe eines RMXes! Würde eines recht günstig in 16 Zoll bekommen. Bin aber 180 groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 84,5cm. Ist das Bike mir zu klein oder passt das noch? Wenn ich oben sitze kommt es mir nicht so klein vor, bin aber noch nicht damit gefahren. Also was meint ihr dazu?!


----------



## blaubaer (26. März 2007)

je nach einsatzzweck ?? wenns auch öfters mal bergauf geht, wäre es ev. zu klein, nur Bikepark und runter damit, geht sicher


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. März 2007)

Genau, also wenn du es eher auf Bergab abgesehen hast, dann könnte der 16,5er schon passen. Ich würde dir dann zu nem 70er Vorbau raten! Ich bin 1,77 und fahr auch den 16,5" Rahmen mit 70mm Diabolus Vorbau. Passt mir Perfekt, wobei ich auch mit nem 18" keine Probleme hätte. Der kleinere ist halt verspielter...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. März 2007)

Jo der wäre nur für Bikepark gedacht! Muss wirklich mal ne Probefahrt machen! 
Ist schon saugeiles teil! !


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (28. März 2007)

16,5" fuer bikepark perfect !!! (bis ~1,80)


----------



## Homegrown (28. März 2007)

So melde mich nochmal zu Wort bin 1,86 und fahre 18" und komme auch bestens zurecht. Wobei ich auch mal gerne 16,6" ausprobieren würde für den nächsten RMX Rahmen  

PS: Gabel habe ich jetzt mal eingeschickt. Wenn die nix finden kommen andere Scheiben dran. Schreibe dann aber mal direkt Marzocchi ne Email und mache die mal auf das Problem aufmerksam vielleicht ändern die das ja mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (28. März 2007)

16.5'' passen für den Bikepark locker!
Ich bin 186 groß und fahre ja ein 16.5er. Mit dem Teil hat  man im Bikepark gute Kontrolle, das Teil ist recht verspielt etc.
Die 18''er kamen mir schon etwas träge (und bissl groß!?) vor... 
Ist aber Geschmacksache bei meiner Größe!

Bei unter 180 finde ich jedoch, dass die 16.5er sehr gut geeignet sind...


----------



## blaubaer (29. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Interessant: Soll ich Dir was sagen? ES GIBT KEINE FEDER DIE HÄRTER IST ALS DIE 550er!!! Glaub es oder nicht - ich weis das aus aller erster Hand!
> Habe meine 650er auch von Manitou - die war dann aber fast zu lang - Ein Gewaltakt die reinzubringen.



Stimmt  
hab endlich nach 12wochen wartezeit meine feder bekommen, warscheinlich musste die erst noch gewickelt werden , 
und als ich die länge sah wusste ich was mir bevor stand , aber mann hat so seine ideen


----------



## iNSANE! (29. März 2007)

Wow - Spanngurt ist clever! Werde ich auch mal machen nachdem meine ebay Federspanner doch eher für PKW Federn sind  Da hättest Dir auch die Wartezeit sparen können und eine Manitou kaufen können.
Was für eine Härte hast Du jetzt? Wieviel ist die Feder jetzt "automatisch" vorgespannt.
Bei mir gings nur darum die 650er reinzubringen. Als die dann unter Teller war, war sie so gut wie gar nicht vorgespannt.
Die 600er Manitou ist aber etwas länger (!) und würde deswegen den Dämpfer permanent unter Druck halten - nicht sehr gut!
Eine fettes Dankeschön an unsere Südeuropäischen Freunde die sich bei der Entwicklung dieses Dämpfers scheinbar ECHT Gedanken gemacht haben...
In den DHX passt alles rein...


----------



## blaubaer (29. März 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Was für eine Härte hast Du jetzt?



550er 



iNSANE! schrieb:


> Bei mir gings nur darum die 650er reinzubringen. Als die dann unter Teller war, war sie so gut wie gar nicht vorgespannt.



war bei mir genau gleich


----------



## blaubaer (31. März 2007)

ein schönes im grüünen  





endlich perfekt, noch mit neuem antrieb, medium schaltwerk und Sram PC-991 Kasette mit passendem rot zum Dämpfer und den eigens handpolierten Diabolus Kurbeln


----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2007)

Einfach ein wunderschönes Bike, aufgebaut mit sehr schönen Parts und auch das Foto ist schön.


----------



## Homegrown (1. April 2007)

Sehr schön siehts jetzt aus  

Meins wird hoffentlich dann nächste Woche fertig sein.
Problem ist hoffentlich gelöst. Dann kommen auch mal wieder ein paar Pics von mir.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. April 2007)

Noch eine Frage? Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite beim RMX? Die Schwinge sollte doch breiter sein als beim RM7?


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. April 2007)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage? Was ist die maximale Reifenbreite beim RMX? Die Schwinge sollte doch breiter sein als beim RM7?



In meinem 2005er steckt ein Maxxis High Roller 26 x 2,7" drin. Und ringsherum ist noch deutlich Platz. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. April 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> In meinem 2005er steckt ein Maxxis High Roller 26 x 2,7" drin. Und ringsherum ist noch deutlich Platz.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> bike-it-easy



Meinst du das ein 3,0ler auch rein passt?


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. April 2007)

3,0" ??
Keine Ahnung. Habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. Werde ich auch nicht, obwohl hier noch irgendwo 3,0er Gazzaloddis rumliegen (will die jemand? - günstig abzugeben ). Das ist Strafarbeit. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (1. April 2007)

Die Beiden werden sich jedenfalls kräftig freuen bei 3,0"


----------



## Sw!tch (1. April 2007)

du wirst da ganz sicher keinen gazza reinhaun!


----------



## meth3434 (1. April 2007)

Nimm doch gleich 24"x3.0", dann geht es sicher da der hinterbau ja nach hinten breiter wird....

Oh man 3.0" is kein Reifen das ist ein Geisteszustand....

meth


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> du wirst da ganz sicher keinen gazza reinhaun!



Warum nicht???
Sind doch voll geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ohlenschleyer (2. April 2007)

genau *gazza G *oder der *shuttle* sind prima reifen
der *gazza G swa *ebenso fuer enduro freeride (~800g)
muss ja nicht gleich ein 3.0 sein ...


----------



## luxuzz (5. April 2007)

hier mal ein schönes foto.
Hab ich im Porno-Thread gefunden


----------



## wheelie willy (5. April 2007)

hallo,
ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen rm6 rahmen zu kaufen und den dann zusammen mit einer rs pike zu einem spass-gerät zu vereinen. Unter spass versteht ich den berg selbst hochzufahren und dann möglichst viel spass bergab zu haben, durch singletrails surfen und solche sachen eben. Neu-deutsch nennt man sowas glaub ich enduro. Führer war ein rm6 ja ein absoluter hardcore freerider aber die grenzen haben sich bekanntlicherweise verschoben. Was haltet ihr von der idee? Ich bin 1,78m groß, welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Grüße vom basti


----------



## luxuzz (5. April 2007)

Wäre dann nicht vielleicht ein Switch eher angebracht ?


----------



## Flow.Zero (5. April 2007)

wheelie willy schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich spiele mit dem gedanken mir einen rm6 rahmen zu kaufen und den dann zusammen mit einer rs pike zu einem spass-gerät zu vereinen. Unter spass versteht ich den berg selbst hochzufahren und dann möglichst viel spass bergab zu haben, durch singletrails surfen und solche sachen eben. Neu-deutsch nennt man sowas glaub ich enduro. Führer war ein rm6 ja ein absoluter hardcore freerider aber die grenzen haben sich bekanntlicherweise verschoben. Was haltet ihr von der idee? Ich bin 1,78m groß, welche rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
> 
> Grüße vom basti



18 Zoll dürfte für einen der auch noch bergauffährt  wohl ok sein!
Ansonsten keine schlechte idee mit der pike, da uturn!


----------



## Homegrown (5. April 2007)

So endlich ist das letzte Problem gelöst und das Bike steht...  
Geändert wird noch Lenker und Sattel bleibt der ist gut zum klemmen


----------



## wheelie willy (5. April 2007)

An ein switch hat ich auch schon gedacht, aber find das rm6 einfach hammer geil. Der hinterbau ist doch bei dem rm6 135mm breit oder täusch ich mich da? Wie lang ist das steuerrohr? Das sind zwei maße zu denen find ich keine angaben. An einen einen 18" rahmen hab ich auch gedacht.


----------



## meth3434 (5. April 2007)

@homegrown:  Jetzt hab ich so gehofft dass ich endlich mal ein bild seh von meinem persönlichen Traumaufbau! Vll schaffst dus die Tage ja mal welche reinzustellen... das wär föt!

meth


<-- drauf geschissen! Geiles bike und danke für die bilder;-)! ******** sieht das geil aus... bin mal kurz im keller!
meth


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

@Homegrow: Noch ein schwarzer Lenker und ich nehms 
Was war den jetzt mit der Gabel/Bremsscheibensache??

G.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. April 2007)

Echt geil geworden! So habe ich mir das vorgestellt! Gratuliere - sehr stylo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (5. April 2007)

Bzgl. wg. der ganzen Diskussion mit den RM6 und RM7:
Im Moment wird im Bikemarkt ein cooles RM7 angeboten...

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=47129


----------



## Homegrown (5. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Homegrow: Noch ein schwarzer Lenker und ich nehms
> Was war den jetzt mit der Gabel/Bremsscheibensache??
> 
> G.



Der schwarze Lenker kommt passt jetzt einfach nicht mehr dran der güldene  

Also nachdem ich die Gabel weggeschickt habe, habe ich bei Gocycle.de angerufen der hat ja das komplette Hope Sortiment.
Habe ihm mein Problem geschildert und er kannte es. Hat mir son Spacer zugeschickt 2mm breit knapp der kommt zwischen Gabel und Nabe.
Wird einfach mit auf die Steckachse gesteckt, total simpel  .
Mache morgen oder so dann mal ein Detail Foto davon.

Und danke Jungs..


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2007)

Oh ja ein Foto wäre net schlecht. 

G.


----------



## luxuzz (5. April 2007)

wo wir gerade beim thema sind
Gerade gefunden :


----------



## Homegrown (6. April 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh ja ein Foto wäre net schlecht.
> 
> G.



Hier das Bild...


----------



## LB Jörg (7. April 2007)

War jetzt dann die Nabe zu schmal oder kann man die 66 einfach so auseinander biegen? 

G.


----------



## Tim Simmons (7. April 2007)

auseinander biegen...ist aber nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## Homegrown (14. April 2007)

*Thread wiederbeleb


----------



## Xexano (14. April 2007)

Sehr schöne Wiederbelebung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (14. April 2007)

da hab ich doch auch eins von heute


----------



## numinisflo (15. April 2007)

Beides schöne Bilder!


----------



## luxuzz (16. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage und ich hoffe jemand kann sie beantworten.
Es geht um die Schraube die den Knochen mit dem Hinterbau verbindet. Löse ich an dieser Stelle die Mutter hat mein Hinterbau spiel. 
Aber es kann doch nciht sein das Lager auf dem Schraube egal ob angezogen oder nicht spiel haben ? Denn wenn ich die Schraube festziehe hat zwar im ersten Moment der Hinterbau kein Spiel, weil man nicht genügend Kraft aufwendet, wenn man allerdings beim Drop landet entsteht wiederum mehr Kraft die ausreicht um die Schraube inerhalb der Lager zu bewegen.

Hab ich das richtig überlegt ? Bin halt nur am Grübeln.
Hoffe ihr Versteht es und habt vielleicht eine Lösung warum die Lager vom Knochen auf der Schraube Spiel haben

Danke


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2007)

Warum läßt Du die Schraube dann nicht einfach fest??? Dann scheint doch alles in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## luxuzz (16. April 2007)

Wie gesagt es scheint.. nur wenn es wirklich mein bedänken bestätigt werden dadurch nicht lange die Lager halten da dann die schraube gegen die Lager vom knochen knallen und das Jeder größeren Bordsteinkannte....
Eigentlich darf nichts wackeln wenn die Schraube drin ist auch ohne Mutter


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Bin halt nur am Grübeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (16. April 2007)

lass es einfach so... drück die schraube in die position, in die sie auch bei entstehenden kräften gedrückt wird und schraub fest


----------



## meth3434 (16. April 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt es scheint.. nur wenn es wirklich mein bedänken bestätigt werden dadurch nicht lange die Lager halten da dann die schraube gegen die Lager vom knochen knallen und das Jeder größeren Bordsteinkannte....



? 

vielen dank für die klarstellung deiner bedÄÄÄÄnken!

meth


----------



## el Lingo (16. April 2007)

Wie lange fährst Du Dein Rad schon? Hast Du es schon mal richtig gefahren? Hat es dabei irgend welche Probleme gegeben??? Wie viele andere RMX-Fahrer haben dieses Problem nicht? 
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## luxuzz (16. April 2007)

Ich wollt einfach nur wissen ob es standartmäßig auch so ist mehr nicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. April 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Ich wollt einfach nur wissen ob es standartmäßig auch so ist mehr nicht...



Ja, ist standartmäßig so.
Ein Jahr (glaube05) war anstelle der Mutter ein Gewinde im Rahmen....schwerer Fehler....drum war es auch nur ein Jahr so.
Hat zwar weniger gewackelt, aber durch die ständig permanente leichte Biegebelastung sind die Schrauben gebrochen.

G.


----------



## luxuzz (16. April 2007)

Vielen Dank


----------



## iNSANE! (16. April 2007)

Standard wird standardmäßig immer mit d geschrieben 

Mit "art" hat's nichts zu tun - Luxuzz sein Bike eh nicht.


----------



## blaubaer (16. April 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wie viele andere RMX-Fahrer haben dieses Problem nicht?



Ich 



luxuzz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal eine Frage und ich hoffe jemand kann sie beantworten.
> Es geht um die Schraube die den Knochen mit dem Hinterbau verbindet. Löse ich an dieser Stelle die Mutter hat mein Hinterbau spiel.



habs auch, machte mir einfach noch nie mehr gedanken darüber, solange es hält  fahr ich, natürlich mit fest angezogener schraube, sind ja immerhin 5lager im knochen


----------



## LB Jörg (17. April 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Standard wird standardmäßig immer mit d geschrieben
> 
> Mit "art" hat's nichts zu tun - Luxuzz sein Bike eh nicht.



Echt...hmmh... ich bin ja schon so alt...bestimmt ist des vor der Rechtschreibreform die vor der letzten Rechtschreibreform war mal anders geschrieben worden 


G.


----------



## numinisflo (22. April 2007)

Hier mal die fast endgültige Version meines RMX - hier jetzt in der Canuck Playboy Team Edition:

Neu verbaut wurden:

Sram PG 990
X9 short cage
X0 Drehgriff
Thomson X4 Vorbau
Mrp System 3

Fehlen nur noch meine Syncros Reifen.
Heute bereits zum dritten Mal ausgiebig in Bad Wildbad getestet.





FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (26. April 2007)

moin jungs...

der '05er RMX frame (canuck) hat doch bereits ein 83 mm gewinde und einen 150 mm hinterbau oder nicht?

edit: achja flo, zum waseißichwievielstemmal : absolutes traumbike.... wobei ich finde das es von mrp schönere bashguards gibt!


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> moin jungs...
> 
> der '05er RMX frame (canuck) hat doch bereits ein 83 mm gewinde und einen 150 mm hinterbau oder nicht?



Ja.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (26. April 2007)

... und 12 mm achse


----------



## Sw!tch (26. April 2007)

könnt ihr mir dann erklären WIE ZUR HÖLLE bikeaction meinem kumpel versichert dass das nicht zutrifft?!?!?!


----------



## luxuzz (26. April 2007)

Mit wem von Bikeaction hast du denn geschrieben ? 
Ich kann dir nur den Kontakt mit jürgen liebe empfehlen, äußerst sympathisch und bietet einen top support. Jedenfalls hat er mir bei meinen zwei Problemen sehr schnell und gut geholfen.


----------



## el Lingo (26. April 2007)

Das liegt daran, dass Herr LIebe den TechSupport macht. Da hat man also immer mit ihm zu tun.


----------



## Soulbrother (28. April 2007)

Einer euerer  Vorgänger  







​


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2007)

ja moin....
so jungs ich bin endlich drin....es war nicht ganz einfach ;-)
Bin jetzt endlich im Besitz meines Traumrahmens RMX Spezial Edition ´05
Erste Bilder gibt es bald. Und der erste Auftritt wird in Winterberg beim Rocky Treffen sein. Bin ja mal gespannt wie es sich im gegensatz zu meinem Kona Stinky fährt.

MfG


----------



## bike-it-easy (3. Mai 2007)

Na denn,
willkommen im Club . Einige wenige fehlen noch, dann haben wir die komplette Limited Edition hier versammelt. Man sollte eigentlich mal einen Zählappell veranstalten  


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (7. Mai 2007)

das gibt aufs maul; is kla ne.... 

grusse qus frankreich......


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Mai 2007)

Jahaha!
N hoffentlich ist das Wetter bis dahin wieder gut, was?
cu


----------



## Daniel12 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Mein erster Post hier, deshalb mal ganz kleinlaut nachgefragt:
Ich trage mich mit dem ernsten Gedanken, mir ein RMX zu kaufen. Momentan gibt es die 05´er Modelle ja recht günstig...;-)
Ich könnte ein R1 für recht kleines Geld bekommen, das hat dann aber "nur" die Junior T mit 170mm drin. Für 200 mehr bekomme ich eine 888 VF mit rein, und für weitere 200 eine 888 RC2X. Was meint Ihr? Reicht die einfachere 888?
Des weiteren würde ich gerne wissen, ob ein 18" für mich in Ordnung wäre, bin 1,80m groß, normale Schrittlänge. das Bike hat nach Angaben ein 590´er Oberrohr, das wäre ok denke ich. Ich wollte hauptsächlich DH und harten FR fahren, auch im Bikepark. Passt das?
Würde mich über rege Tips freuen, kenne mich nämlich mit Rocky (noch) überhaupt nicht aus.
Danke und Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Daniel,

bei 1,80 mtr. Körpergröße und Einsatzzweck DH und harten FR und Bikepark (gerade da macht es am meisten Spass!) solltest du da unter Umständen eher zu 16,5" greifen. Mit 1,90 mtr. fahre ich meins in 18". Ich denke, die restliche RMX-Crew hier wird ebenfalls noch posten, dann wird man sehen, wohin die Empfehlung geht. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Mai 2007)

servus,
also ich bin 1,93 und bekomme ja demnächst mein 19,5 Zoll RMX.... ich werde gleich die Erfahrung weitergeben wenn ich welche habe ;-)


----------



## neikless (9. Mai 2007)

hi gute gelegenheit meine baby mal wieder zu posten 
16,5" (ich 179cm) macht richtig laube passt perfect !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Mai 2007)

Hi

Ich fahre 18" bei 184cm. Kleinere Rahmengröße wäre bei meinem Fahrstil unangebracht. Aber variiert je nach persönlichem Geschmack wie man sieht.

FLO


----------



## Xexano (10. Mai 2007)

Für Bikepark eindeutig 16.5'', besonders, wenn man viel Freeride macht! 

Ich bin selber 186 cm groß und fahre ein 16.5'' RMX. Ich bin damit glücklich. 18'' wäre mir irgendwie ein bisschen zu groß (ich saß mal auf einem 18er und fühlte mich bei dieser Sitzprobe nicht ganz so wohl dadrauf... ist aber Geschmackssache)


----------



## numinisflo (10. Mai 2007)

Kurze Frage: Wie geht viel Freeride machen?

Nochmal zur Info: Ich fahre viel Bikepark, dort aber fast ausschließlich Downhill, keine seltsamen Tricksereien oder ähnliches, daher ist 18" für mich gerade richtig!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Mai 2007)

So, ich auch mal wieder.
Bin 1,92m und fahre 18Zoll.
Für mich der perfekte Kompromiß für alles...Tour+Bikepark.

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Mai 2007)

Wenn ich darf, vergleiche ich das ma eben mit meinem Kona Stinky 06 ;-)
Ich habe mal eben nachgeschaut.
Beim Kona (XXL) ist das Oberrohr und die Kettenstrebe ein klein Tick länger
als beim 19,5 RMX. Und ich bin so super mit dem Kona klar gekommen. Da müsste das RMX ja noch wendiger sein?
Ich stehe für  Freeride und Downhills heher mehr auf größere Rahmen.


----------



## Daniel12 (10. Mai 2007)

Hm, die Größe scheint da auch vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig zu sein...
Würde gerne mal auf einem 18" RMX sitzen, um es beurteilen zu können. Mein Norco hat auch eine Oberrohrlänge von 596mm, bei Größe M = 17". Das ist auch recht lang, gibt aber Sicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, dazu dann ein kurzer Vorbau (40mm), dann geht das. Habe Bedenken dass 16,5" zu "eng" werden könnte, wenn man auch mal treten muss...
Dazu würde ich gerne wissen, wie es mit der Schrittfreiheit aussieht, also ich das RMX eher hochbeinig oder eher flach? Das wäre ein wichtiges Kriterium für mich!
Danke für Euren Input,
Daniel


----------



## neikless (10. Mai 2007)

also kann mich nur wiederholen und halte nach wie vor an meinem rat fest !16,5" ist bei deiner groesse und dem einsatzzweck sicher das beste (meiner meinung) ein 59er oberrohr ist schon recht lang auch mit kurzem vorbau
vielleicht fuer downhill racing aber auch wenn der flo seins dafuer herreitet ein downhillbike ist das RMX einfach nicht und in 16,5" ist es einfach perfect... super handlich verspielt ...
schrittfreiheit geht fuer mich bei 179 und 16,5" gut klar wie du sagtest ist das rmx durch den relativ grossen federweg etwas hochbeinig was man beim fahren jedoch nicht bemerkt ist einfach verspielt und agil !
groesser und vor allem laenger wollte ich es nicht haben !
das erste bild weiter oben habe ich eingefueht darauf kann man die groessenverhaeltnisse gut erkennen denke ich RMX 16,5 ich 1,79m


----------



## P3 Killa (11. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch ganz klar sagen ein 16.5"er!
Ich bin 1.83m groß und fahre es auch in 16.5" mit einem 50mm Vorbau, genau richtig für den Bikepark.
Bin auch schon ein 18" gefahren, das liegt stabiler in der Luft lässt sich meiner meinung nach aber nicht so schön fahren.
Ist weniger verspielt und agil!
16.5" sollte genau das richtige sein!


----------



## steep_deep (11. Mai 2007)

Gruss in die Runde, Männer..

Wollte Euch mein neues Sahneschnittchen präsentieren..any comments?


----------



## numinisflo (11. Mai 2007)

Wirklich sehr schön.
Einziger Kritikpunkt ist dein Bild. Etwas dunkel geraten, ein Foto von der Antriebsseite wäre auch nicht schlecht und man muss hier wirklich keine Bilder im pdf Format reinstellen, da gibt es wirklich bessere Varianten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Wolllt nur kurz bescheid geben, hab mir nun ein RMX R1 mit 888 RCV Gabel bestellt, soll am Mittwoch nächste Woche ankommen 
Bin schon sehr gespannt wie es ist, das Radl...
Habe dafür mein Norco Six abgegeben, hoffe das sich das Rocky mind. genauso gut schlägt...
Werde mal ein Bild einstellen, wenn es angekommen ist.
Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. Mai 2007)

Ja Servus....
mein Canuck ist jetzt aufgebaut! Boah ey ist das der Hammer.
Dagegen sieht mein Stinky ja richtig alt aus.
Fährt sich ja hammer geil. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Werden wir beim Rocky treffen mal ein bisschen ausreizen ;-)
Bilder kommen auch noch

cu


----------



## Sw!tch (20. Mai 2007)

ja echt ja?


----------



## Daniel12 (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe eine Frage an die "erfahrenen" RMX Fahrer:
Mein neues RMX hat einen Fox Dämpfer mit 500x2,8 Feder drin. Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl das sit ein bisschen weich für mich, ich wiege ca. 86kg, ohne Ausrüstung. Mag es eher etwas weicher, sollte jedoch bei harten Sachen nicht direkt durchschlagen. 
Welche Feder fahrt Ihr bei welchem Gewicht?
Wieviel Sag fahrt Ihr an Euren RMX?

Danke für Eure Hilfe! 
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## iNSANE! (24. Mai 2007)

Bei etwa 88-90kg ohne Ausrüstung fahre ich die 650er Feder - macht ca. 30% sag - 550 dürfte wohl schon etwas sehr weich sein. Gegen das Durchschlagen kannst Du aber bis zu 12bar in den FOX Dämpfer reinpumpen - wenn es denn ein DHX ist. Ideal ist diese Lösung aber eigentlich nicht.
Wenn Du eine NEUE 600er für DHX brauchst - schreib mir!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2007)

Hab auch die 500x2.8 am Vanilla RC drinn.
Bin aber nur 72kg schwer und da paßt sie. 

G.


----------



## blaubaer (24. Mai 2007)

Dämpfer : Marzocchi Roco / Feder : 550 x 2.8 / Sag : an die 40% / gewicht : ohne ausrüstung, 86kg  und past perfekto, noch nie wirklich deftig durchgeschlagen


----------



## Xexano (24. Mai 2007)

Das X-fire von Steep_Deep ist ja richtig heftig! Gefällt mir echt gut! Vor allerdem der braune Akzent passt gut (schmeckt es wirklich nach Schokolade?   ) 

Zum Dämpfer: Soweit ich mich richtig erinnere (die Beschriftung ist durch die ständige Benutzung schon abgerieben), fahre ich bei meinem RMX eine 450x2.8 Feder; Sag müsste ich nachprüfen, wenn ich mich aber richtig erinnere liegt es irgendwo bei 7.5 bis 10 Bar. Mein Gewicht variiert zwischen 76 bis 82 kg (Leergewicht).

Ich bin zufrieden: Es ist recht weich und spricht gut an. Drops gingen letztes Jahr auch ganz gut. Eine härtere Feder habe ich jedoch noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Mai 2007)

Feedback der ersten Probefahrt gestern in Winterberg:
Das Bike bügelt alles weg, auch bei hohen Drops keine Durchschläge. Die 500´er Feder scheint gut zu passen, der Dämpfer arbeitete sehr unauffällig, also gut 
Werde es jetzt noch ein paarmal mit der Feder fahrenund mal sehen, denke ich lasse es so.
Nicht so toll war ich mit der Gabel zufrieden, es ist eine 888 RV. Sie ist zwar sehr sensibel und fühlte sich beim fahren gut an, sie ist mir jedoch 3 mal bei großen Drops durchgeschlagen. Leider kann man bei diesem Modell die Druckstufe nicht verstellen. Eine härtere Feder würde die Gabel ja insgesamt straffer machen. Könnte ich es mit etwas zäherem Öl versuchen? Entsinne ich mich richitg dass im originalen 7,5 Öl in der Gabel ist? Sollte ich es dann mit 5 Öl versuchen?
Danke für Tips,
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (26. Mai 2007)

Mal eine Frage, da die meißten hier mit einer 500er Feder fahren, wie weit spannt ihr diese eigentlich auch vor ?? und mit wieviel Bar fahrt ihr ?

Gruß


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Mai 2007)

....


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. Mai 2007)

Hi Daniel 12,

für die 888 gibt es drei Federhärten: weich (rot markiert) , Standard (unmarkiert - ist in den allermeisten Fällen auch im Originalzustand verbaut) und hart (grün markiert). Über die Gewichtseinteilung habe ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, das dürfte aber so im Bereich 55-70 kg für weich, 70-90 kg für Standard und >90 kg für grün liegen. Wer eine genaue Tabelle hat, poste sie bitte noch. 
Jetzt zu deinem Problem: Du fängst an der falschen Stelle mit deiner Überlegung an
1. passende Feder fürs eigene Körpergewicht einbauen. Und immer dran denken: Du fährst nicht nackt Fahrrad - außer du willst im Bikepark verprügelt werden  .
2. Anmerkung: Druckstufe zudrehen wäre keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit, die Gabel härter zu bekommen. Genug zugedreht, würde es dir wahrscheinlich irgendwann im Parkeinsatz deinem Druckstufenventil (Shims) den Garaus machen. Und außerdem wäre die ganze feinfühlige Performance der 888 mit dieser Maßnahme völlig dahin.
3. Härteres Öl hat eine größere SAE-Zahl. Das könnte unter Umständen nötig werden, wenn du sehr harte Federn einbaust und mit der Zugstufe nicht mehr hinkommst. Heißt: komplett zugedreht und immer noch zu schnell beim Ausfedern -> 7,5er gegen 10er Öl austauschen.
4. Ein beliebter Trick ist, wenn du ansonsten mit der Federperformance der Gabel zufrieden bist und dich nur das Durchschlagen bei großen Drops stört, die Ölmenge in jedem Holm minimal zu erhöhen. Das steigert etwas die Progression der Gabel, da die darüberliegende Luft beim Einfedern weniger Platz zum Komprimieren hat und deswegen schneller verhärtet -> Kennlinie wird etwas progressiver. Aber nicht übertreiben, sondern in minimalen Schritten (ich mache das immer in ~5mm Schritten) und danach erst ausprobieren. Federungsabstimmung dauert halt seine Zeit!

Viel Spaß beim Tüfteln

bike-it-easy


----------



## Daniel12 (28. Mai 2007)

Hey Bike-it-...,
genau das waren dann auch meine nachfolgenden Überlegungen 
Die Performance der gabel ist sehr gut, es geht mir nur um den Durchschlagschutz. Habe mittlerweile auch wo gelesen, dass ich die Ölmenge geringfügig erhöhen kann, damit die Endprogression (DAS brauche ich ja) steigt. Das ist doch auch noch die einfachste Methode!!!
Ich werds direkt mal versuchen, denke das klappt.
Gruß, Daniel   

PS: wenn ich nackt im Bikepark fahre, dann werde ich nicht verprügelt bzw. von den Dudes, derenFreundinnen mir schmachtend hinterher rennen


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Mai 2007)

Hey Guys,

das is mein RMX mit nem kleinen Update!
Neuer sattel, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich nicht wieder den F-Style drauf baue...
Und die 66Sl ATA!!!
Fährt sich echt genial!
Wie findet ihr es?


----------



## JOKI93 (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich fahre ein RMX 06er Modell mit einem Marzocchi Roco rc Dämpfer mit der Federhärte 550x2.75 und mit ca. 11 bar. Ich wiege in etwa 65 kg. Habe mir den Dämpfer vor ca. einer Woche gekauft. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass er mir ständig durchschlägt. Bin noch keine höheren Sachen wie 2 Meter gesprungen. Brauch ich vllt. doch eine härtere Feder oder könnt ihr mir einen anderen Rat geben?!
Gruß JOKI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2007)

Falls Du eine Feder brauchst - 600 - ich hab da eine! Einfach PM!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. Mai 2007)

So...hier also meine neues Baby!  
Konnte es diese Woche ja in Winterberg ein wenig testen...der Hammer!
Gebe ich nicht wieder her





Ein paar Parts werden wohl noch ausgetauscht.

MfG
Niko


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2007)

@P3....: Nachdem ich meine Sonnenbrille aufgesetzt hab und mir weiß sowieso gefällt, gefällt es mir echt gut 

G.


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Mai 2007)

Na du hast es doch am we am Geißkopf schon Live gesehen  
Bekomme leider nie fotos hin ohne das die überbelichtet sind  
Das Babe strahlt einfach zu sehr


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2007)

Also Deine Kombi RMX und Darkangel find ich gut  Schönes Bike!


----------



## P3 Killa (30. Mai 2007)

Ja find ich auch!  
Beides schöne Räder!
Du warst doch vor 2 oder 3 wochen mit meth am Geißkopf?
Hab euch glaub ich mal vom Lift aus den Downhill fahren sehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2007)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Na du hast es doch am we am Geißkopf schon Live gesehen
> Bekomme leider nie fotos hin ohne das die überbelichtet sind
> Das Babe strahlt einfach zu sehr



Jajaja, ich hab einmal ein weißes vom Lift aus gesehen......ahh, des warst du.
Glaube des war Sonntag erst.
Hab mir da noch gedacht wenn ich kein Schwarzes hät, dann hät ich auch ein Weißes.
Des war da mein erstes richtiges Fahradfahren wieder nach 2 Monaten Kreuz -und Rippenpause.
Oh, mann hätte gerne mal deine Gabel ausprobiert wie sich die im RMX anfühlt.

@Mr.Freeride: Schön...wäre sogar meine Größe 

G.


----------



## Homegrown (30. Mai 2007)

@ P3 sehr schön jetzt haben ja alle eine 66 =) oder wenigstens eine SC Gabel hehe
Also ich kann nicht klagen über meine 66 habe sie schon hart getestet und das eingestellte Setup gefällt bissel straffer aber trotzdem feinfühlig einfach genial...


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Mai 2007)

Ja stimmt! Ich war mim Meth dort - du auch? Meine mich sogar an ein Weisses RMX erinnern zu können - aber vll verwechsel ich da grad was. Achja...da war noch nen andere Dude mit nem Crossfire...also ich hoffe Du verwechselst mich nicht mit dem  

Heisse Rides Jungs (Gibt's Frauen auf RMX) ?! Auch das Canuck - keine Frage!


----------



## P3 Killa (31. Mai 2007)

Das warst schon du habe euch zusammen fahren sehen, und mit der Totem bist du unverwechselbar!
Ich war nur mit dem Kona meiner freundin dort weil mein Rmx nicht fahrbereit war....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (31. Mai 2007)

P3 Killa schrieb:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> das is mein RMX mit nem kleinen Update!
> Neuer sattel, bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob ich nicht wieder den F-Style drauf baue...
> ...




Hey sieht super aus dein Bike. nur warum an einem Rmx die Ata version


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2007)

Weil LEICHT Du Honk. Ich hab auch ne 2Step Air - noch nie benutzt - na und? Aber leicht isses halt. V.a. bei MZ.


----------



## numinisflo (31. Mai 2007)

Ich bin ja echt kein Freund von weiß, aber das hier ist so weiß das es mir schon wieder extrem gut gefällt. Und das Canuck ist natürlich auch geil, fast so schön wie meins 

FLO


PS: In der aktuellen rider ist auch ein "Test" des RMX.


----------



## iNSANE! (31. Mai 2007)

Geil, was schreibe se? Das RMX ist schwer, soft, und eignet sich toll zu droppen. Ein echtes Freeride Geschoss...*bla* Weis schon warum ich den Kack nimmer kauf


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2007)

RMX Team 2007:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-Rocky-Moun...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2007)

Hey Flo, Du Lude, tu mal des was die MBR übers RMX geschrieben hat posten BÜTTE!
Sind doch sicher eh nur 5 Sätze


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2007)

Ah stimmt, völlig vergessen. Hier mal ein paar Auszüge - der Test und zugehörige Text sind für deren Verhältnisse recht lang. Es wurde übrigens gegen bzw. mit einem Demo 7 verglichen.

"Rockys RMX vermittelt deutlich intensiveres DH-Bike-Feeling: Die Federung spricht seidenweich an u hat DH-mäßigen Negativfederweg. Und sie reagiert direkt auf Verlagerungen des Fahrergewichts. Das heißt: Beim Aufstehen und beherzt in die Pedale treten bleibt das Fahrwerk keineswegs ruhig, sondern gerht bei jedem Tritt spürbar in die Knie. Dadurch fühlt sich die Federung sehr soft an, typsch Long Travel-DH--Bike eben. Im Gegensatz zum Specialized sind die DH-Federelemente des Rocky auch nicht wirklich darauf ausgerichtet solche Einflüsse zu eliminieren. Und 20,5kg Bike-Gewicht wollen auch est mal bewegt werden. Das Rocky ist absolut keine supersofte Energie-Schluck-Maschine, aber benötigt im Vergleich zum Specialized schon etwas mehr Aufwand, um beschleunigt zu werden.

......

Reden wir von technisch im Sinne von kurvenreich und eher eng, kommen wir mit beiden Bikes auf ihre Weise sehr gut zurecht. Das Rocky kann uns hierbei mit seiner sehr kompkten Geometrie überzeugen. Auch wenn sich das Komplettbike etwas behäbiger anfühlt, in engen Sektionen geht das RMX echt gut ab! Es lässt sich sehr gut in Kurven drücken u ist auch auf Sprüngen im DH-Style optimal kontrollierbar. Die Flugphase ist ein wenig Hecklastig, so dass man die Front bewusst in die Landung drücken muss - eine Sache der Gewöhnung.

....

Das RMX Team ist in der Welt des Slopestyle nicht ganz zu Hause. Zumindest nicht, was technische Tricks angeht. Das leistungsfähige Fahrwerk bietet viel Federweg, sorgt aber auch dafür, dass das Bike relativ hoch und weniger verspielt ist. Wer mehr in Richtung Slopestyle abgeht, braucht nicht traurig zu sein: Der sehr kurze u handliche Rahmen kann auch das. Allerdings sollte man dann lieber auf ein straffes Fahrwerk u eine Single-Crown-Gabel zurückgreifen, wie dies ja bereits der allseits bekannte Anzinger Street Cowboy Felix W. getan hat.!"

....

Thema Vollbremsung:

"Genau in dieser Situation wird das RM etwas unruhiger und man beginnt eher durch die Kurve zu sliden. Ansonsten weiß die sehr feinfühlige Federung absolut zu überzeugen. Der Hinterbau schmiegt sich förmlich dem Untergrund an, was sich besonders in lang gezogenen Anliegerkurven bemerkbar macht. Wenn es richtig rüttelt, bleibt man auf dem Rocky einfach länger entspannt. Dazu trägt auch die sehr gute, selbst nach langen Abfahrten noch richtig bissige Bremse bei [Code, Anm. d. Abschreibers]. Auf anspruchsvollen Strecken, wo man es einfach laufen lassen kann, ist das RMX Team absolut zu Hause.

.....

Fazit: 

RMs RMX Team konnte vor allem mit seinem agilen Fahreigenschaften u seiner extrrem sensiblen Federung überzeugen. DH-Racer finden das Komplett-Bike etwas zu schwer, für alle anderen, die es bergab gern richtig krachen lassen, ist das Rocky ein sehr agiles u absolut haltbares Bike, das richtig Spaß macht. Sein schluckfreudiges Fahrwerk steckt so ziemlich alles weg, bietet aber dennoch ein sehr gutes Feelinjg für den Untergrund. Für den Slopestyle und Big-Air-Einsatz ist der kurze Rahmen eigentlich sehr gut, der downhill-orientierte Aufbau schränkt seine Fähigkeiten in diesem Bereich allerdings etwas ein."

Die mbr nennt das RMX immer "Team", auf den Fotos ist aber der Stealth Rahmen. Ausstattung mit Roco TST R, 888rc2xva, DeeMax, komplett Diabolus, X.9 und der Code.


----------



## Jendo (3. Juni 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> der allseits bekannte Anzinger Street Cowboy Felix W. getan hat.!"
> 
> ....



Der hat doch auch bei brokeback mountain mitgespielt


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Juni 2007)

Kuhle Sache! Danke Flo(w)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2007)

Nochmal zu der Geschichte mit dem Namen des RMX. Ist zwar völlig unwichtig aber interessiert mich. 
Laut meinem Kenntnisstand heißt das braune 2.0er RMX auch irgendwie noch Team. Warum eigentlich? 
Dann hatte die Rider wohl einen Fehler drin, denn auf den Bildern ist definitiv das schwarze Stealth ohne Decals zu sehen.

Die komische, mir bis dato nicht bekannte Ausführung im oben von mir geposteten Link nennt sich ja auch noch Team.


----------



## luxuzz (3. Juni 2007)

Hey, soweit ich es bereits im Internet nachlesen konnte gibt es die Bezeichnung 1.0 und 2.0 seit 2007 nicht mehr . So heißt die untere Version nur Rmx die Braune Version Team(warum auch immer), dann das schwarze Rmx ,bezeichnet als Stealth und die Canuck Version.
Ich denke mal nicht, dass das Canuck offitiel als Team bezeichnet wird, auch wenns die Teamfarben von Rockymountain sind. Wobei ich glaube die meißten es sehr schade finden,dass das Canuck für 2007 nicht die offizielle Sonderedition ist.

Würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren, am besten mal von Bikeaction und co

Lg


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
kurze Frage aus dem Büro, auch wenn ich es heute abend zu hause nachmessen könnte: hat das RMX eine 30.9 Stütze? Schaue gerade nach einer neuen und will ich da nicht vergreifen... 
Danke und Gruß, Daniel


----------



## neikless (6. Juni 2007)

richtig ! 30,9


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Juni 2007)

spitze! 
vielen Dank!


----------



## santacruzer71 (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute,
hab mir vor kurzem auch ein RMX angeschafft und es nun mal am Ochsenkopf
getestet. Ist ja echt der Hammer das Teil. Nun bin ich am überlegen von einer 66RC2X auf eine 888RC2X zu wechseln. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob bei eiem 19,5er Rahmen die Flachen Brücken fahrbar sind. Wegen dem langen Steuerrohr.
Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hab mir vor kurzem auch ein RMX angeschafft und es nun mal am Ochsenkopf
> getestet. Ist ja echt der Hammer das Teil. Nun bin ich am überlegen von einer 66RC2X auf eine 888RC2X zu wechseln. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob bei eiem 19,5er Rahmen die Flachen Brücken fahrbar sind. Wegen dem langen Steuerrohr.
> Könnt ihr mir weiter helfen?



Beim 04er brauchste flache Brücken damits richtig paßt.
Beim 05er gehen auch die alten Serienmäßigen nicht flachen und bei den neueren passen ja eh die flachen Serienmäßigen.
Hast ja auch einen guten Verstellbereich an den Brücken.
Können natürlich auch ein paar Serienhohebrücken mit mit niedrigen tauschen 

Und sag mal bescheid wennste wieder am Oko bist.


G.


----------



## Booker (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich fahre eine Fox 40R an meinem Rocky. Nun habe ich mir die Avid Code gegönnt und finde aber keinen Adapter. Mir wurde einer geliefert, allerdings von einer anderen Firma, da er eigentlich passen sollte. Dies ist nicht der Fall. Kann mir jemand von Euch einen Tipp geben, welchen Adapter ich nehmen muss?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## blaubaer (9. Juni 2007)

@Booker 

Du brauchst einen Avid 160mm Adapter !! Die 40er Gabel ist mit einer CC-Scheibenbremsaufnahme ausgerüstet

hatte damals das selbe problem, und erst noch keine bedienungsanleitung, in welcher es stehen würde


----------



## santacruzer71 (9. Juni 2007)

@LB Jörg
Werde es nächste Woche mal mit flachen Brücken versuchen. Wenn die obere Brücke die Standrohre nicht mehr richtig greift,versuch ich noch nen facheren Steuersatz. Oder kauf dir ne obere gekröpfte ab. Wenn du eine rumliegen hast. Tausch ist schlecht. Cu


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Juni 2007)

santacruzer71 schrieb:


> @LB Jörg
> Werde es nächste Woche mal mit flachen Brücken versuchen. Wenn die obere Brücke die Standrohre nicht mehr richtig greift,versuch ich noch nen facheren Steuersatz. Oder kauf dir ne obere gekröpfte ab. Wenn du eine rumliegen hast. Tausch ist schlecht. Cu



Wenn du unten eine flache Brücke hast müßte es oben locker ausgehen.
Hab ja selber eine Ariel und die ist noch wesentlich breiter unten und oben wie die Marzocci.
Und eigentlich hab ich eine gekröpfte rumliegen.

G.


----------



## neikless (9. Juni 2007)

kleines update
die wohl beste + leichte kefü
jetzt auch mit bash
habe dazu einen bash zersägt funzt prima !


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2007)

reifen (gazza shuttle) dämpfer (roco wc) kefü (e13 lg1) neu


----------



## numinisflo (10. Juni 2007)

Wirklich wunderschön Niclas!
Kannst du schon einen Vergleich vom Roco WC zum DHX liefern?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juni 2007)

was für ein geiles bike.... alles nur vom feinsten! totaler wahnsinn!

@ flo: bei mir hat der umbau welten bewegt. ich glaub aber das mit mein dhx 5 irgendwas nicht in ordnung war so schlecht wie der angesprochen hat.

der dämpfer macht seine arbeit absolut top... würd kein anderen mehr fahren wollen. lediglich die der einsteller für die druckstufe bewirkt nicht so viel.

titanfeder steht bei mir auch aufm plan! was das für eine?


----------



## Booker (10. Juni 2007)

@blaubaer

..danke für deinen Tipp! Fährst Du denn vorne auch ne 203er Scheibe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (10. Juni 2007)

ja


----------



## dem888 (10. Juni 2007)

wieviel haste ausgegeben so grob geschätzt?


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Juni 2007)




----------



## Xexano (10. Juni 2007)

Hier mal eine (vielleicht dumme?) Frage von mir:

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, ein Laufrad mit 135 mm Nabenbreite als Hinterrad beim '06er RMX (das Teil hat ja 150mm Standartbreite) möglichst ohne Stabilitätsverluste etc. einzubauen?


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2007)

nein !


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo Xexano,
Neikless hat nicht ganz recht  : Auf jeder Seite einen Spacer (falls das 135er Hinterrad eine 12mm Steckachse hat), dann geht das schon. Du müsstest dafür allerdings auf Bremse und Antrieb verzichten   .
Nein, im Ernst: Das geht nicht, denn selbst wenn du dir das aufspacern würdest, wäre immer noch das Problem mit deiner Scheibenbremse auf der einen Seite (wobei der Mario ja schonmal so einen gefrästen Custom-Bremsadapter an seinem weißen RMX mit der Rohloff dranhatte, um seinen Bremssattel weiter reinzubekommen), und mit deiner Kettenlinie, sowie dem Schwenkbereich deines Schaltwerks auf der anderen Seite (da hilft dann auch kein Spacer mehr!).

Also eher: No Chance !

bike-it-easy


----------



## Xexano (11. Juni 2007)

Okay, schade! 

Auf jeden Fall: Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## DerSteff (12. Juni 2007)

Nabend,

ich brache dringend die mittleren Lager der Schwinge

Es sind 6804RS Lager, aber jeder Händler und jeder Teilekatalog wirft mir unter dieser Nummer ein 32x20x7 mm Lager raus.

Ich brauche aber ein 32x20x10 mm Lager

Wäre wirklich dankbar wenn mir jemand sagen könnte wo ich das herbekomme
(vorzugsweise USA)

Danke,

MFG Der Steff


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Juni 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230142237866&indexURL=0#ebayphotohosting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juni 2007)

oh weia... bei dem euro kurs wird der bestimmt richtig günstig


----------



## bestmove (14. Juni 2007)

Nicht vergessen, der Zoll geht nochmal richtig ran ... so um die 25% Aufpreis kommen da schon bei rum


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juni 2007)

hmm.... ich hab mir grad ne gabel aus den USA gekauft.... muss ich jetzt angst kriegen??????

edit: oh mein gott. das haut mich vollkommen pleite und noch mehr ... ich idiot 

dabei war sie so unglaublich günstig...


----------



## luxuzz (14. Juni 2007)

Wieviel wiegen eigentlich die 07er Rmx Frames ohne Dämpfer ??


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juni 2007)

Ich bin mir sicher das die 07er Frames nicht wirklich leichter geworden sind.


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2007)

mal eine frage, ein kollege baut ein 06 RMX auf und hat probleme mit der hinterradnabe, die breite ist ja 150mm, das haben wir inzwischen herausgefunden, aber welche nabe verbaut man da am besten ? Schraubachse ?? Steckachse und die ist von Rocky ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2007)

Ich hab meine Schraubachse (Stecken geht ja schlecht) von Alutech. Auf der Website find ich die aber nicht mehr. Mal anrufen da!
Ansonsten kannst Du jede 150x12 Nabe drin fahren.


----------



## Xexano (15. Juni 2007)

Kann man denn für hinten nicht auch eine Maxle 150x12 mm verwenden? Ich versuche mich ja gerade darüber zu informieren, jedoch gibt SRAM nur wenige Infos darüber. 

Ansonsten isses klar: Schraubachse 150x12mm, meine war mit dem Bike dabei. Alles genauso wie Insane schon sagte. 150x12mm HR-Naben etc.


----------



## meth3434 (15. Juni 2007)

Wie soll man eine Maxle achse denn verbauen? Dafür bräuchte man auf der Schaltwerksseite ein Gewinde, da ist aber keins! Schön wärs bleibt aber ein Wunschtraum!

meth


----------



## blaubaer (15. Juni 2007)

ja stimmt steckachse ist`s nicht, war ein überlegungsfehler 

das problem ist/war, der rahmen war occasion und die achse nicht im lieferumfang dabei   




> Dafür bräuchte man auf der Schaltwerksseite ein Gewinde, da ist aber keins! Schön wärs bleibt aber ein Wunschtraum!



Shimano Saint schaltwerk ?? die haben doch so system, oder irre ich mich ?? würd das gehen ??? bin ein NO Shimano fahrer !!!


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. Juni 2007)

ja Saint geht, allerdings brauchst du dann dementsprechend das 12mm Schaltwerk. RD-M806 heißt das.

greets,


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Juni 2007)

In meinem RMX verwende ich die Azonic "Recoil Axle". Hat auf mich damals aus dem noch recht knappen Angebot an 12x150mm Schraubachsen den besten Eindruck gemacht, mit den in die Muttern integrierten Fächerunterlegscheiben, die sich beim Festziehen nicht mitdrehen und den ganzen Lack runterhobeln. Nur zu empfehlen 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute! Bin gerade draufgekommen das die Lager an meinen 04er RMX ausgeschlagen sind. Nun zur Frage sind das spezielle oder bekommt man diese normal in einer Lager-Bude?
Lg


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Juni 2007)

Diese Achse die Bike-it-easy erwähnt ist wohl die gleiche wie meine Alutech - das mit den Scheiben fand ich auch ganz dufte 

Die Lager kannste Dir ja von BA bestellen - oder viel besser: Beim Händler Deines Vertrauens. Bei der Aktion wäre auch der Umbau auf den 05er Dogbone (nicht mehr geschlitzt) ne Maßnahme.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Juni 2007)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Hi Leute! Bin gerade draufgekommen das die Lager an meinen 04er RMX ausgeschlagen sind. Nun zur Frage sind das spezielle oder bekommt man diese normal in einer Lager-Bude?
> Lg



Welche?

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Juni 2007)

Guckst du selber!  
Lager ausgebaut! 
Denke das sind eh die am meisten kaputt werden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2007)

So, dass sich hier im RMX Thread auch mal wieder was rührt.. Seit einem Monat kein Eintrag mehr!!! Schämt euch!!









..mehr in meiner Gallery

Und jetzt her mit Feedback, Kritik und sonstigen Meinungen. Zwei kleine Sachen werden noch geändert. Updates kommen dann natürlich in kürze!

later,


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

@Turbolenzen:  sonst fällt mir jetzt gerade nichts ein 

@Dr. Hannibal: Hab irgendwie deinen Beitrag nie gelesen, bzw. erst jetzt.
Die blauen Lager die da noch vorne drinn sind sind die falschen Lager.
Hat man ja aber gleich zum Rahmen die richtigen dazubekommen.
Und wenn die kaputt gehen die auf dem Bild fehlen, dann ist der Knochen fehlerhaft gefräst gewesen.
Man hat aber auch den, wenn man sich net selber zu helfen wußte, kostenlos mit richtig gefrästen Maßen nachträglich bekommen.
Und es wird Jahre lang keines mehr dieser teuren Lager kaputt gehen. 

@Ohl: Nach 3Jahren massiven gebrauchst läuft meine Hauptschwingenlagerachse an den Laufflächen der Nadellager langsam ein.
Weiß jemand wo man die bestellen kann? 

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. Juli 2007)

Gehe ich Recht in der Annahme, dass Lenker und Laufräder von BellaCoola sind?
Auf den Fotos kommt das Blau ein bisserl kräftiger als das vom Rahmen rüber. Ich hoffe, das ist im Original nicht auch so (könnte ja auch am Foto liegen)?
Aber trotzdem hammergeiles Bike, vor allem die Custom-Rohloff.

bike-it-easy


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. Juli 2007)

Danke erstmal. Freut mich natürlich!!

Die Laufräder sind von Bellacoola stimmt. Lenker und Pedalplatten sind selbst gepulvert, haben aber den gleichen Farbton wie die Laufräder. Der Rahmen ist etwas heller gibt aber einen schönen dezenten Kontrast!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Juli 2007)

@Turbolenzen: Man des mit der Rohloff fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf     
Wie hast du denn die in den Hinterbau gebracht????
Bzw. des mit der Scheibe gelöst????
Hats du ein paar Detailfotos????
Des wäre ja ein Grund mir den 1.5 RMX Rahmen doch anzuschaffen.

G.


----------



## MTsports (21. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Turbolenzen: Man des mit der Rohloff fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf
> Wie hast du denn die in den Hinterbau gebracht????
> Bzw. des mit der Scheibe gelöst????
> Hats du ein paar Detailfotos????
> ...



@ LB Jörg
Ist eine Sonderanfertigung, speziel für den Turbo  

@ Turbo


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. Juli 2007)

@ LB Jörg: Ja ist erstmal ein Prototyp. Wird wohl noch etwas dauern, bis sie mit 150mm Einbaubreite in Serie geht! Für die Scheibe hab ich mir einfach nen Adapter gefräst der weiter rein geht.

Hier nochmal ein Foto aus meiner Gallerie falls du es noch nicht gesehen hast. Speicher dir das Bild vielleicht aus meiner Gallerie und zoom ran. Auflösung ist eigentlich schon recht hoch!?!





Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Juli 2007)

Ja, des Bild hatte ich mir in der Zwischenzeit auch schon angesehen.

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> @Turbolenzen:  sonst fällt mir jetzt gerade nichts ein
> 
> @Dr. Hannibal: Hab irgendwie deinen Beitrag nie gelesen, bzw. erst jetzt.
> Die blauen Lager die da noch vorne drinn sind sind die falschen Lager.
> ...



Ich hab jetzt neue Lager drinn mit schwarzer Dichtung, gleich alle 4 ausgetauscht! 
Was heißt das jetzt mit dem Knochen? Werden die neuen auch wieder kaputt, was war da falsch oder was wurde geändert? 
Ich habe mein Rad gebraucht gekauft , gibt es da ersatz für den Knochen bei Rocky bzw. den muss ich wohl selber bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juli 2007)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt neue Lager drinn mit schwarzer Dichtung, gleich alle 4 ausgetauscht!
> Was heißt das jetzt mit dem Knochen? Werden die neuen auch wieder kaputt, was war da falsch oder was wurde geändert?
> Ich habe mein Rad gebraucht gekauft , gibt es da ersatz für den Knochen bei Rocky bzw. den muss ich wohl selber bezahlen?



Der Lagersitzabstand der beiden Lager war damals net so wirklich maßhaltig.
Bei mir waren es knapp über 3 zehntel Millilmeter.
Und 3Zehntel ein Lager zusammendrücken sind einfach zuviel 
Ich habe mir damals als Abhlilfe die 2mm Spacer (die Aluringe) neu gedreht, einen in 2.1 und einen in 2.2mm.
So das es montiert eben genau mittig war.
Kann man ja ausprobieren wenn man die Schraube herausnimmt und und den Knochen hin und herbewegt ob da Spiel vorhanden ist.
Aber wie gesagt nachdem das Problem "offiziell" erkann worden ist hat man ja umsonst einen neuen, maßlich perfekten, Knochen bekommen.
Ich hab mir aber nie einen geben lassen, war zu faul da ja eigentlich des Problem für mich gelöst war.

Probiers einfach mal aus und nimm die Schraube und diese Aluwelle raus und dann müssen diese Aluringspacer am Lager und innen an dem Aluteil an beiden Seiten sich zumindest berühren.
Wenn net wird dir des immer wieder aufplatzen.

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Juli 2007)

Danke LB Jörg, das werde ich mal überprüfen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2007)

hui hui.....oh ja ja ein schönes Bike  
aber auch mit traumhaftem Hintergrund.


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Juli 2007)

.. ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du meins meinst?? (komischer Satz)
ein kleines Update ist bereits verändert. Bilder folgen..

danke nochmal an alle!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juli 2007)

ganz recht.

Kurze Rundfrage:
Ist es im Bereich des Möglichen das ich vom 16-19.8 ein paar schicke RMX in Bischofsmais treffe? 
Schön im RMX-Train den Berg runter stylen  

Cu


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht auch ein Switch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. Juli 2007)

aber immer.....
Hab eh Sw!tch mit seinem Switch dabei  

wir werden schön auf dem Parkplatz zelten und riden, riden, riden.....


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Juli 2007)

huhahuhäöääääääääääääääääääääääääääääää


----------



## Flow.Zero (24. Juli 2007)

Gute idee! Apropos Updates... Ich hätte schon lange mal neue bilder von meinen Kärren reinmachen sollen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Juli 2007)

LB Jörg!
Hast recht gehabt das lagerspiel hat nicht gepasst! Hab das jetzt mit einer Unterlegscheibe gelöst! Auf jeden fall, Danke nochmal!


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2007)

G.


----------



## Christian Sterl (30. Juli 2007)

Ich will hier eigentlich nich das topic von dem 'rm 08' threat aufgreifen, aber weiß zufällig jemand darüber bescheid, ob die es im nächsten jahr noch ein rmx geben wird?.. wollte mir nämlich umbedingt noch eines zulegen, bis ich entsetzt gelesen hab dass es ersetzt werden soll..(doch irgendwie kann meiner meinung nach kein rad dieses bike ersetzen  )
Falls jemand 'sichere' infos hat und nicht nur spekulieren kann, wäre ich seeehr dankbar (wenn sie denn auch positiv sind  )
lg chris


----------



## Xexano (2. August 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ganz recht.
> 
> Kurze Rundfrage:
> Ist es im Bereich des Möglichen das ich vom 16-19.8 ein paar schicke RMX in Bischofsmais treffe?
> ...



Bin vielleicht dabei, schick mir eine PM mit mehr Details, plz

@Mario:
Wundere dich nich, dass hier keiner reinschreibt... schließlich muss man doch riden gehen!  Ich zumindest war recht viel unterwegs... (gerade mal 2 Tage jetzt zu Hause)
Geiles Bike, schon fast zu pevers dieses Babyblau! Ich habe dieses RMX auch live gesehen (nicht deins, aber ein blaues), in echt sieht es noch mal cooler aus (so mal nebenbei: Wurde von einer Frau gefahren....)


Ich muss mal auch wieder Bilder von meinem RMX posten. Das hat ja schon ein paar kleine Updates hinter sich (neue Bremsen etc.)

Vielleicht genügt ja erstma das hier!  (Zweiter von hinten)


----------



## Xexano (4. August 2007)

Okay, hier das versprochende Update-Bild(er) von meinem RMX:
_(Für noch größere Auflösung bitte auf die Bilder klicken)_









Neue Upgrades: Gustav M-Scheibenbremsen (210/190), lila Pedalen von Shadow Conspiracy, "weisse" Griffe von Spank... (und - nicht auf dem Bild - bei Schlammabfahrten: Michelin DH Mud 3-Reifen)


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. August 2007)

Christian Sterl schrieb:


> Ich will hier eigentlich nich das topic von dem 'rm 08' threat aufgreifen, aber weiß zufällig jemand darüber bescheid, ob die es im nächsten jahr noch ein rmx geben wird?.. wollte mir nämlich umbedingt noch eines zulegen, bis ich entsetzt gelesen hab dass es ersetzt werden soll..(doch irgendwie kann meiner meinung nach kein rad dieses bike ersetzen  )
> Falls jemand 'sichere' infos hat und nicht nur spekulieren kann, wäre ich seeehr dankbar (wenn sie denn auch positiv sind  )
> lg chris




RMX wird es nicht mehr geben.


----------



## rumpf (16. August 2007)

Hey Partypeople,

ich habe neulich gehoert, dass das beste Rocky der Welt das RMX vom localheld luxuzz sein soll...
Hier mal ein Bild davon





Jetzt stellt sich die Frage......stimmt das eigentlich?

schoene Gruesse
euer Rumpfy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (16. August 2007)

noch ne blau eloxierte titanfeder und dann BAM BAM BUMM !


----------



## studentx600 (16. August 2007)

...zu sauber...


----------



## tokessa (16. August 2007)

Sehr schön, zu schön zum fahren. Würd es mir ins Wohnzimmer stellen.


----------



## Dome_2001 (16. August 2007)

Ich sag mal so, alle Rocky's sind geil !!!! Sind halt einfach geile Bikes !!!

Da gemschmäcker unterschiedlich sind denke ich das man dies so gar nicht festlegen kann. 

Natürlich  ist das Teil vom luxuzz schick .... keine  Frage ... gibt aber noch tonnenweise mehr geile Rocky's


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2007)

studentx600 schrieb:


> ...zu sauber...



  genau, hat das ding je schon mal dreck gesehen ?? 

und der vorderreifen sieht mehr als fehlplatziert aus,
bei der Sattelstütze wär auch noch was drinn ...


----------



## Sw!tch (16. August 2007)

das ist es!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2007)

Hübsch hübsch alle 2
Beim weißen denke ich würde aber ein schwarzer Vorbau besser aussehen.

@Sw!tch: Was hast du denn für eine Feder in der Gobel. Die harte oder die weiche?

G.


----------



## Flow.Zero (16. August 2007)

Oh ja, schön dezent und edel aufgebaut!

Ach ja, wieso heißt dass hier "Bestes Rocky der Welt" wenn hier nur Leute aus Europa am Start sind?


----------



## luxuzz (16. August 2007)

Hi, also vielen Dank erstmal.
Allerdings würde ich nicht behaupten das es das beste ist. Ich denke mal das beste wird es auch nie geben, da die Geschmäcker unterschiedlich sind.
Aber es gibt genug geile Rockys die wirklich extrem geil aussehen !
Z.B von Turbolenzen oder Bike-it-easy oder neikless u.v.m...

Mit der sauberkeit. Ich muss mein Bike nur jedesmal saubermachen, da ich nur die möglichkeit habe es in meiner Wohnung zu stellen und ich nicht gerade lust habe jeden Tag zu saugen, somit hält der Schlauch vom Hof her.Hinzu auf einem Foto sollte das Bike schon clean sein, solange man nicht gerade im Bikepark steht oder an einem anderen Trail

Zum Bike ansich. Ich hab die persönliche Erfahrung gemacht, das der Vorderreifen so mehr halt hat und ja ich hab nen Rear Reifen vorne drauf, dies kommt daher, da mein Händler damals den falschen verschickt hat. Was aber noch lange nicht heißt,dass es nicht fahrbar ist.
Die Sattelstütze ist wirklich shit, nur hab ich z.Z kein Geld mehr um mir *wieder* eine Diabolus zu kaufen, kommt irgendwann wieder. Z.Z gibs andere Pläne. Der schwarze Wtb wurde montiert, da mir die Streben beim Wtb Pure V Stealth gerissen sind :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (16. August 2007)

Zu sauber? Hmm nene... das Ding hat einfach nur zuwenig Gebrauchsspuren... 

Wenn ich mal dazu meinen daneben stelle, dann kann ich sagen: Wenigstens benutze ich meinen...  (Man sieht es zumindest, selbst wenn man es 100% sauber putzt!)


----------



## luxuzz (16. August 2007)

Kratzer sind genug vorhanden,allerdings kann man wenn man will auch aus diesen den Dreck holen, somit sind zwar die Kratzer noch da, aber nicht wirklich von weitem Sichtbar.
Ich bins aber auch noch nicht wirklich viel gefahren. Ist halt immer eine Frage der Zeit und des Wetters...


----------



## blaubaer (16. August 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal dazu meinen daneben stelle, dann kann ich sagen: Wenigstens benutze ich meinen...



wusst isch`s doch ich bin nicht der einizge

naja 100% sauber iss er nicht  





dafür strahlt das bild halt in anderer form


----------



## iNSANE! (16. August 2007)

Ey wasn los? Wird jetzt geposed wer die meisten Kratzer hat?!Mir geht keiner ab wenn ich ne Schramme drin hab. Ich glaub ich spinn.


Kratzer sind nicht immer ein Zeichen von "viel Gefahren" sondern auch von "schlecht gefahren"


----------



## luxuzz (19. August 2007)

Hab ich gerade in Ebay gefunden, sieht etwas komisch aus


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. August 2007)

und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaary (28. August 2007)

@ luxuzz

genau DAS rad hole ich mir evtl.^^
Die Farbe ist kacke, aber das ist das kleinste Problem, habe bei nem Rahmenhersteller noch 400 frei, und da kann ich den dann auch gleich noch lackieren lassen...

mein Problem is, das es ein 04'er Rahmen ist. und Da ich schon hundertmal gelesen hab, das der knochen unpräzise gefräst ist und das die lagerklemmung nicht gerade lagerfreundlich ist, habe ich mal nachgefragt. In der Beschreibung steht 04'er un das stimmt auch, und nach einer Nachfrage hat der verkäufer auch gesagt das er das Problem mit den Lagern hat...

MEINE FRAGE ist eigetlich nur, WIE VIEL das kosten wird?? 

neuer lagersatz kostet 40, das hab ich hier schon gefunden, aber was kostet der knochen?? ich weiss nicht ob da noch garantie drauf ist, da die garantie ja normal nur 2 jahre hält...

also wär froh übe rne antwort!!

Beste Grüße
Felix



P.S.:
Falls ich das Rad hole, werd ich natürlich die Gabel etc. ersetzen^^


----------



## iNSANE! (29. August 2007)

So jetzt mal wieder was von mir, bevor das Flatline ab Morgen die Show übernimmt - Facelift: mit Lexan Bashguard, Roten Klemmringen an den Griffen, Avid Codes, und Maxxis Wetscreams.

Wetscreams rollen zwar quasi GAR nicht, aber dafür sind die wohl die richtige Wahl für das ewig nasse/feuchte Oberammergau. Man muss ja mit den Herausforderungen mitgehen! Sam Hill fährt den Reifen ja auch im trockenen.
Ein Experimant isses allemal - mal sehen wies so geht.

Leider kann ich Xexano und allen anderen Kratzer-Geil-Findern hiermit nicht dienen. 
Sorry.










P.S. Mit unkomprimierten Fotos isses schöner...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. August 2007)

Sehr geiles Bike!!!
Aber wie sellt ihr die Fotos ein das man sie gleich so groß sieht? Bei mir geht das irgendwie nicht?


----------



## Kaary (30. August 2007)

danke fürs ignorieren^^


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. August 2007)

Kaary schrieb:


> danke fürs ignorieren^^



Oh, tut mir leid. Das Rmx war so schön!
Hier meine Antwort: Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## Kaary (31. August 2007)

okay, kein ding  
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Xexano (1. September 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Leider kann ich Xexano und allen anderen Kratzer-Geil-Findern hiermit nicht dienen.
> Sorry.



Stell mich nicht so als Kratzer-Fetisch hin!  Ich habe nur mokiert, dass das Bike vom Luxuzz einfach nur zu unbenutzt aussieht. Mehr nicht...  Mir gefallen Kratzer auch nicht so gut, aber das zeigt, dass das Bike BENUTZT wird.  (Meistens...)

Ich kenne die Wetscreams noch nicht und kann keinen Vergleich anstellen, aber vielleicht solltest du mal die Michelin DH Mud III probieren. Da hatte ich nicht unbedingt das Gefühl gehabt, nicht mehr vorwärst zu kommen und dieser Reifen hatte verdammt Grip. 

@Kaary: Frag doch mal einfach bei Bikeaction nach. Bestimmt ist es mögl. einen Knochen gegen Aufpreis zu bekommen.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2007)

@Kaary: Eigentlich müßte es einen umsonst geben, wenn der jetzige Besitzer darauf besteht.
Auch dann wenn es schon älter als 2 Jahre ist.

G.


----------



## Kaary (2. September 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> @Kaary: Frag doch mal einfach bei Bikeaction nach. Bestimmt ist es mögl. einen Knochen gegen Aufpreis zu bekommen.



hab ich shcon angerufen...
aber da war nur eine aushilfe, weil se alle aufer eurobike sind^^
aber den knochen müsste man noch bekommen? habs rad nämlich schon bezahlt jetze.... is es dann möglich das ich den bekomme?


----------



## decolocsta (2. September 2007)

so ein käse wenn ich hör, da kommt jemand stellt sein liebling hier rein, seinen ganzen stolz und es müssen immer leute kommen die meinen, wenn jemand sein Bike pflegt und schrammen möglichst vermeidet das dieses Bike dann nur in der vitrine steht...

ich hab auch kaum macken in meinen Bikes, und es passiert selten, deshalb werden die Dinger trotzdem jeden tag bewegt,
ein kumpl macht sein bike nach jeder fahrt so sauber das es aussieht wie vom rollband, deshalb fährt er trotzdem, aber jeder hat eine andere mentalität und bezug zu der sache, warum kann man das nicht einfach tollerieren und sich erfreuen an schönen rädern...

und die Bikes die es hier zu sehen gibt sind allesamt schön, mit oder ohne kratzern und matsch an allen ecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (2. September 2007)

word


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2007)

Servus,

ich brauche jetzt auch mal Rat......
Und zwar eine Frage an alle die, die einen Roco im RMX fahren.
Ich habe eigentlich vor meinen DHX 5 gegen einen Roco zu tauschen.
Nun bin ich aber ein bisschen mistrauisch. Beim Roco fehlt ja nun die schöne Pro Pedal Funktion. Momentan läst sich mein RMX noch richtig schön kraftvoll beschleunigen, ohne das der Hinterbau in die Knie geht.
Wie ist das beim Roco?

MfG
Niko


----------



## Sw!tch (10. September 2007)

...


----------



## blaubaer (10. September 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich vor meinen DHX 5 gegen einen Roco zu tauschen.
> Nun bin ich aber ein bisschen mistrauisch. Beim Roco fehlt ja nun die schöne Pro Pedal Funktion. Momentan läst sich mein RMX noch richtig schön kraftvoll beschleunigen, ohne das der Hinterbau in die Knie geht.
> Wie ist das beim Roco?
> 
> ...



da frag ich aber wiso du tauschen willst ?? 

ich kann mein RMX auch kraftvoll beschleunigen, die fahrtechnik machts halt


----------



## iNSANE! (10. September 2007)

Ich hab ja auch den ROCO - mei, klar isser gut, aber ich würd nicht nochmal vom DHX wegtauschen.
Erstens gabs keine passenden Buchsen und Federn, zweitens kann man die Zugstufe nur zwischen "zuviel" und "zuwenig" einstellen. Ziemlicher Mist.
Propedal an einem Bigbike find ich eh affig - dachte die Zeiten sind endlich vorbei, selbst Manitou macht nix mehr mit SPV - da spricht der Rahmen fein an, und dann wirds durch den Dämpfer künsltich verbockt. Bin alle meine Bikes  mit offenem PPD gefahren.
Mein Tipp: Lass den DHX drin - ist ne solide Bank, speziell wenn DU eben auf PPD wert legst. Wegsacken tut mein RMX aber auch mit ROCO nicht zu sehr.


----------



## tokessa (12. September 2007)

Mal ne frage am rande was würdet ihr mir für eine rahmengrösse empfehlen bei 1,72.Bike soll ein RMX werden.


----------



## numinisflo (12. September 2007)

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 16,5"!

Trotzdem hat der Selbstversuch noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit 16,5"!
> 
> Trotzdem hat der Selbstversuch noch keinem geschadet.


----------



## Kaary (12. September 2007)

ok
an alle versierten RMX-Schrauber und speziell 
@LB Jörg:

Hab jetz bei Bikeaction jemanden erreicht. Die haben mir gesagt, das der Knochen um die 120 kostet!! und da ich zweitbesitzer bin hab ich keine garantie mehr ;(

und durch die SUCHFUNKTION   hab ich rausgefunden das der Herr LB jörg sich gewisse spacer neu gedreht hat und das dann sehr gut funktioniert(e)!

jetz wollt ich mich nochma erkundigen welche spacer das sind, könntet ihr mir  ja vll grad auf dem bild sagen:







seh ich des richtig das die spacer die lager in ungefähr die richtung verschieben? und das grüne is dieser aluring den man neu anfertigen muss? 

hab da noch was von unterlegscheiben gelesen... am besten erklärungen direkt zum bild 

vielen dank schon ma im voraus!!
endlich RMX  




hier nochn bild, damit ihr mir besser antworten könnt, ist von bikeaction.de:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tokessa (13. September 2007)

Danke erstmal das man am besten selber testet ist schon klar aber bei uns gibt es kaum Rocky Händler , und schon gar keine die RMX in allen grössen stehen haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. September 2007)

@Carry: Mal von vorne. Also wenn du sie verklagst bekommste des Teil auch als Zweitbesitzer umsonst
Aber wir sind ja hier in der Bikebranche. Da denkt mancher net bis zum Ende von  den Vertreibern. 
Genauso einen Satz dieser Lager gabs ja eh gleich zum Rahmen dazu.
Da die blauen Lager nur Kunststoffkügelchen drinn hatten....anstelle von Stahl

Aber zum Problem.
Die Spacer die ich meine sind die am Bild mit den Pfeilen gekennzeichneten.
Und diese müssen so breit sein, daß die Lager mit dem Innenring an den Spacern anliegen und gleichzeitig der Außenring des Lagers im Lagersitz innen ansteht.
Und da sie diese beiben Lagersitze im falschen Abstand ausgespindelt haben paßt des net genau.
Und den Versatz kann man aber durch unterschiedlich breite Spacer (bei mir 2,2mm und 2.1mm) ausgleichen.
Weil ein Lager das man 3 zehntel auf Spannung   festschraubt kann net lange halten.
Aber wenn es paßt, dann hälts ewig.

G.


----------



## Kaary (13. September 2007)

@LB Jörg:

SO also zu meinem verständnis:


Die Achse durchmesser X (z.b. 1cm), hier Schwarz, ist der "Drehpunkt" der beiden Lager, hier Blau. aber der innendurchmesser der Lager beträgt X+0,3mm  (also z.B. 1,03cm).

Und dieser Abstand von 0,3mm muss also "gefüllt" werden, damit da kein spiel ist; also wird das Lager mithilfe der Schraube 
um genau diese 0,3mm zusammengedrückt? und das hält das lager eben nicht aus auf dauer? die rosa pfeile sollen die kraft darstellen die auf das lager einwirkt wenn man die schraube nachzieht!
 stimmt das so??

also mach ich solche spacer mit nem innendurchmesser der so gross is wie der aussendurchmesser der achse, und eben eine breite/einen außendurchmesser von 2,1 und 2,2mm??


keine angst das was da oben steht ergibt sinn^^ am besten mehrmals lesen...

aber ich glaube ich habs jetz gecheckt und das kommt billiger als der neue knochen, und ich hab auch keinen bock die zu verklagen...

is jetz alles etwas übertrieben groß dargestellt und der maßstab is auch alles andere als realistisch, aber man müsste es verstehen wenn man etwas ahnung hat


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

Ähhhhh...ne, es geht um keine Durchmesser, sondern nur um die Breite der Spacer auf dem Bild.
Die eben den falschen Abstand der beiden Lagersitze links und rechts korrigieren sollten.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

Ist Niederkirchen weit weg, weil sonst komm einfach vorbei und ich mache dir neu Spacer die genau passen.

G.


----------



## blaubaer (14. September 2007)

eeehhmm, ihr schreibt da glaub an euch vorbei, jeder meint etwas anderes so wie ich das versteh  

@LB jörg meint die spacer mit der N° 10 auf der teileliste von BikeAction  auf seite 3


und die einfachste lösung für @Kaary wäre neue lager zu verwenden, vorallem da du noch die blauen montiert hast, welche bei uns am anfang ziemlich schnell hopps gingen.
die lager sind ja genormt, am besten Lager und Bolzen ausbauen, mitnehmen und in ein nahegelegenes geschäft gehen welches Lager vertreibt gehen, und Dir neue besorgen, kommt günstiger als über BikeAction  

kann sein das die abweichungen zustandekommen dass sie schon kaputt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (14. September 2007)

Hehe, das er net des meint was ich geschreiben hab steht außer zweifel 
Aber neue Lager sind ja net des Problem bei ihm.
Also zumindest geh ich mal davon aus.
Er kann ja erstmal die richtigen reinmachen und dann schauen ob es hält.
Sollte auf jedenfall alle 4 tauschen.
Sind zwar net billig, ist aber notwendig und gabs ja auch einen Satz UMSONST.
Dumm nur wenn es dann doch net paßt
Wobei ja erstmal sich die Abdichtungen lösen und des Lager ansich noch funktionert.
Sollte dann nur aufhören weiterzufahren. 


G.


----------



## Kaary (14. September 2007)

waaah

des rmx foto das ich gepostet hab is nich von meinem, aber in meinem sind bereits de schwarzen lager inside!

aber jetz weiss ich wies is^^ keine angst 

dankeschön nochma, werde mich jetz auf PM wege mit LB Jörg in Verbindung setzen!


----------



## NoOb-ryder (17. September 2007)

hy!
ich bin großer fan der rm bikes!
am liebsten wäre mir ein rmx, würde ich einen 2004er rahmen um zirka 800 euro bekommen?
suche einen rmx rahmen, also wenn wer seinen loswerden will um 800 euro kaufe ich ihn.
MFG
Simon


----------



## tokessa (24. September 2007)

Meint ihr ein 18ner Rahmen wäre zu gross bei 1.72 oder passt noch.


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2007)

Zum Touren sicherlich die richtige Grösse,aber warum mit einem Freerider um die 20 Kg touren.
Da hat Gazelle einen wesentlich günstigeren Rahmen im Angebot!!
Tu dir einen Gefallen und nehm einen 16,5 Zoll Rahmen....


----------



## LB Jörg (24. September 2007)

Bei 1,72 ist 18 Zoll schon richtig groß.
Würde dir zum 16.5Zoll raten. Selbst zum touren.

G.


----------



## tokessa (25. September 2007)

Danke werd ich dann auch machen gut das ich gefragt hab.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

hab mein rmx auch fertig....

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/419970

gruß


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

suche noch eine 888 ab 2005, in einem guten technischen zustand. muss 200mm haben. wer noch was hat bitte melden. preis ca. 350 euro.


----------



## Jendo (29. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> hab mein rmx auch fertig....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/419970
> 
> gruß



Ich bin so frei













Ein sehr interessanter Aufbau! Kannst Du sachon was zur Stroker sagen? UNd warum nur SingleSpeed?

mfg
JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (29. September 2007)

Ja,wirklich sehr interresant,auch mit nur einer Disc...RMX in DJ-Version  
Aber schick ist es schon


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


>



ja wie jetzt ?? Rocky Mountain oder Cannondale ???


----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2007)

Sieht aber echt cool aus. !

Der Sattel sieht zwar etwas klobig aus, aber der ist ja auch immer geschmackssache.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

also, ich freue mich dass ihr so viele fragen auf einmal habt.

erstens zu der hayes stroker... 
die bremse ist ein hammer!!! die habe ich jetzt seid einer woche, und hab sie bereits eingefahren, die hat einen schönen druckpunkt, und packt echt bombig. eins stört mich aber... ich hab ja eine 203er scheibe, und sie wurde mir etwas verbogen geliefert... schleift ein wenig. sehr minimal, aber bei 140 euro kann man wohl verlangen, dass sie ohne schäden geliefert wird. 
aber so bin ich mehr als zufrieden mit dieser bremse, durch diese blaue drehschraube, lässt sich der hebel leich verstellen. und zu der optik brauche ich ja nix sagen, außer, dass es kein richtiges weiß ist, sondern so ein glitzerndes blau-weiß ist. sieht aber geil aus. 

zum single speed... 
ich fahre seid anfang an freeride und bin irgendwan aus lust und laune mal auf single speed umgestiegen, und dran hängen geblieben. ich fahre damit keinen berg hoch... oder hat einer von euch schon mal probiert 20 kg berghochzubewegen.   für unsere strecken hab ich mir genau das richtige kettenblatt ausgesucht. das bike ist somit viel leiser und die kette kommt nicht an die strebe dran. wenn ich aber dringend gänge brauche, baue ich es schnell um...

und dazu, dass ich eine bremse fahre....
ich fahre schon lange mit einer bremse. ich finde eine vorderradbremse oft
(nicht immer) überflüssig, und ich komme auch mit einer zum stehen...
außerdem fahre ich nicht oft richtige downhillstrecken, vondaher brauche ich keine gänge und auch keine vr bremse.

wer bremst verliert


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (29. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> und dazu, dass ich eine bremse fahre....
> ich fahre schon lange mit einer bremse. ich finde eine vorderradbremse oft
> ...



schon mal mit dem Bike in den Bergen unterwegs gewesen?  (kleiner Scherz aus dem Schwarzwald)

das nenne ich mal ne Einstellung. Auf das Du gesund bleibst

MfG


----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2007)

Jeder wie er will, aber vom Bikespringen will ich nicht umbedingt damit ich ne Vollbremsungshinlegen kann....

Auf das Du gesund bleibst


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> oder hat einer von euch schon mal probiert 20 kg berghochzubewegen.



ja   geht auch mit nur 9gängen bei 10% steigung  



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> schon mal mit dem Bike in den Bergen unterwegs gewesen?  (kleiner Scherz aus dem Schwarzwald)



 


musst warscheinlich eine aufgummierungsmaschiene im keller haben, fürs profil hinten
ich brems ja 70% vorne 30% hinten, und ohne vorderbrems könnt ich nicht fahren ...


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

ist es nicht meine sache, wie ich fahre... in den berg fahre ich eig. nur, und da kann mann auch mit 21 gängen NICHT hochkommen... ich fahre kein cross country oder so... bergrunter komme ich auch mit einem gang und mit einer bremse. fahre schon seid 6 jahren und ca 4 davon ohne vorderbremmse und komme bestens damit aus. ich werde mein bike jetzt nicht umbauen, weil ihr so darüber urteilt. ich komme damit besser aus und das ist die hauptsache...  an euren bikes habt ihr auch teile die ich nicht schön oder gar hässlich finde. und... ich baue mit sogar noch eine quitscheente an mein lenker und das meine ich ernst  
das hat keinen zu interessieren, deswegen finde ich alle diese kommentare über die bremse und das singlespeed sinnlos.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

@ blaubear und thebikelebowski

für crosscountry würde ich mir auch eine 2 bremse dranbauen, ist ja viel gefährlicher  als freeride... ich komme die gaps schon heile runter da macht ihr euch mal keine sorgen.

schönen gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..FR-DH.. (29. September 2007)

und wofür braucht man für sowas ein RMX 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/36620

ich darf euch bitten....

also ich weiß wofür mein RMX da ist. und ich nutze es auch dem entsprechend. man man man und über mich sowas reden. ich glaub es nicht.


----------



## blaubaer (29. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ist es nicht meine sache, wie ich fahre... in den berg fahre ich eig. nur, und da kann mann auch mit 21 gängen NICHT hochkommen... ich fahre kein cross country oder so... bergrunter komme ich auch mit einem gang und mit einer bremse. fahre schon seid 6 jahren und ca 4 davon ohne vorderbremmse und komme bestens damit aus. ich werde mein bike jetzt nicht umbauen, weil ihr so darüber urteilt. ich komme damit besser aus und das ist die hauptsache...  an euren bikes habt ihr auch teile die ich nicht schön oder gar hässlich finde. und... ich baue mit sogar noch eine quitscheente an mein lenker und das meine ich ernst
> das hat keinen zu interessieren, deswegen finde ich alle diese kommentare über die bremse und das singlespeed sinnlos.





..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> @ blaubear und thebikelebowski
> 
> für crosscountry würde ich mir auch eine 2 bremse dranbauen, ist ja viel gefährlicher  als freeride... ich komme die gaps schon heile runter da macht ihr euch mal keine sorgen.
> 
> schönen gruß





..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> und wofür braucht man für sowas ein RMX
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/36620
> 
> ...



 

sorry wollte dich nicht beleidigen, wenns so rüberkam  


schönes bildchen dass du da ausgegraben hast, dass waren noch zeiten 2004 ...


----------



## Sw!tch (29. September 2007)

sorry aber das Ä±st absolut laecherlÄ±ch! wenn du keÄ±ne vorderbremse brauchst brauchst du auch defÄ±ntÄ±v keÄ±n rmx ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. September 2007)

ist mir wieder ein tick zu viel gewolltes Weiß
und die Lenkerzone ist verdammt hoch oder?

ich verstehe es auch nicht.......


----------



## Der Yeti (30. September 2007)

I mog den Sattel net, und dass da nur eine Bremse dran ist.
N bissl zu viel weiß isses, das stimmt.
Ich hätt an deiner Stelle ENTWEDER Pedalen ODER Kurbeln in weiß genommen und ENTWEDER den Lenker ODER den Vorbau.

Singlespeed find ich ebenfalls, naja sagen wir mal, gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## Human 2.0 (30. September 2007)

is doch wurscht. Jeder wie er will.... und er sagt ja er fährt schon 4 Jahre ohne Vorderbremse. Scheint für ihn zu funktionieren, das ist doch die Hauptsache....

Schönen Sonntach noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (30. September 2007)

Der Yeti schrieb:


> ....
> Ich hätt an deiner Stelle ENTWEDER Pedalen ODER Kurbeln in weiß genommen .....



Stimmt, rote Pedale würden gut passen


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (30. September 2007)

ich finde manche schreiben hier nur unbrauchbaren müll. ich finde es gut, dass ihr vorschläge macht, wie mein bike besser wäre... doch habt ihr nicht zu entscheiden, ob ich mit einer oder 2 bremsen fahre oder nicht. und wer ein swich fährt, träumt nur von einem rmx. und hat nicht zu bestimmen, ob ich ein rmx brauch oder nicht.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (30. September 2007)

és ist lächerlich zu behaupten, dass ich kein rmx brauche, obwohl du nicht weißt was ich damit anstelle. und ich finde dich lächerlich, weil du ein swich fährst und über mich urteilst.


----------



## soederbohm (30. September 2007)

He Spezl, komm mal wieder runter. Wenn Du keine Kritik zu Deinem Bike hören willst, dann darfst Du es hier nicht reinstellen.
Und Du musst doch zugeben: Wenn man sich anschaut, was "normalerweise" mit einem RMX angestellt wird, dann fragt man sich, wie das ohne Vo-Bremse gehen soll.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## iNSANE! (30. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> swich






..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> swich




Hehe...voll krass was hier abgeht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. September 2007)

wer ein Switch fährt träumt nur von einem RMX????? Gehts noch?
und was machen die, die beides haben?

naja ich klinke mich hier aus.....jeder wie er meint hihi


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (30. September 2007)

ok, fragen kann man sich sowas, doch da braucht man es nicht so frech sagen... ich habe nix gegen kritik, finde ich sogar gut, doch die muss vernünftig und ohne unterstellungen rüberkommen.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ... und wer ein swi*T*ch fährt, träumt nur von einem rmx...



...mh,danke für den Hinweis,das war mir ja bisher noch gar nicht bewußt


----------



## blaubaer (30. September 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> obwohl du nicht weißt was ich damit anstelle.



posen ??





so siehts für mich aus


----------



## Flow.Zero (30. September 2007)

Also ich finds cool und mal was anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..FR-DH.. (30. September 2007)

war nicht gegen alle switchfahrer.. nur gegen den einen bestimmten.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (30. September 2007)

@ blaubear: wer solche fotos bei sich ins album stellt... 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/176802

muhahahahahahaaaaa

haha


oh mann

....

und diese harte aktion muss ja auch noch gefilmt werden....

bis dann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. September 2007)

sach ma Junge, ist noch alles frisch?
Kannst mal aufhören hier andere Mitglieder auszulachen und fertig zu machen.

du machst dich hier ganz schön unbeliebt.
und wenn du Sw!tch mit dem einen Bestimmten meinst...dann rate ich dir : "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal F**** halten!"


----------



## Nofaith (30. September 2007)

Kommt mal wieder runter Jungs!

Wer sein Bike im entsprechend Fred postet muss damit rechnen das auch mal Fragen, Kritik oder Anregungen kommen. Klar nerven manche gut gemeinten Tipps, schliesslich baut man sein Bike ja so auf, wie man sich *sein Traumbike* vorstellt!

Find's auch manchmal öde das jeder meint, RM-Rahmen müssten komplett mit SRAM und Race Face bewaffnet sein.

Trotzdem macht der Ton die Musik und man sollte damit vernünftig umgehen, man muss sich hier nicht gegenseitig dizzen!

So long,

NoFaith


----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2007)

NoFaith hat Recht. Trotzdem zeugt es von nicht viel Ahnung, ein Bike wie das RMX mit Singlespeed und einer Bremse aufzubauen. So entsteht sehr schnell ein Poserimage. 
Denn: Einen Freeride mit einer Bremse zu fahren ist völlig dumm, wenn man das Bike auch zum Freeriden nutzen will. Ich habe heute drei Jungs auf den Trails getroffen, die zum 1. Mal dort waren und nicht wußten, was sie dort erwartet. Alle gute Dirtjumper, einer nur mit VR und einer nur mit HR Bremse. Beim dirten kein Problem, aber sie haben ganz schön das Kotzen bekommen, als es bergab im richtigen Trail ging. Die waren nicht wirklich fahrbar, vor allem wenn es nass wird. Schnell bricht mal das HR aus. Absolut unmöglich, so wirklich gut zu fahren. Also hier eine dumme Entscheidung!
Anders sieht es beim dirten aus, da ist das alles kein Problem, wäre da nicht das RMX, das mit seiner Doppelbrücke eben nicht für X-Ups und ähnliches geschaffen ist. Zudem ist ein 200mm Bike mit dem Gewicht nicht sp spaßig. Also auch hier eher eine dumme Entscheidung. Stellt sich die Frage, was DU mit DEINEM RMX so machst! Fotos von Dir in Action gibt es ja nicht hier zu sehen.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (1. Oktober 2007)

ich bin ein poser, ja. ich gebe es zu. ich bin noch nie gefahren und habe es auch nicht vor. ich hab es mir nur aufgebaut um cool zu sein... ihr wisst schon so richtig coooool.... und hatte kein geld mehr für eine vorderradbremse. tzzzzzz

ich mach mich unbeliebt.... oh mann 

wenn einer mein bike kritisiert, hab ich damit kein problem, doch ich lasse nicht mit mir so reden ... ok.

ICH BIN EIN POSER!!!!!!! was ist dieses x-ups


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (1. Oktober 2007)

ich bin so nett und nehme meine fotos wieder raus, damit ihr euch nicht mehr weiter über mich aufregt...  ich bin ja ein poser und habe hier nix verloren in diesem thread für profi-freerider...  

bis dann


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Oktober 2007)

..... 

G.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (1. Oktober 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ich bin so nett und nehme meine fotos wieder raus, damit ihr euch nicht mehr weiter über mich aufregt...  ich bin ja ein poser und habe hier nix verloren in diesem thread für profi-freerider...
> 
> bis dann



Schade.Grad, wo es lustig wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..FR-DH.. (1. Oktober 2007)

ihr affen....


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Oktober 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> doch ich lasse nicht mit mir so reden ... ok.



Jaja, wie man in den Wald reinruft...



..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ICH BIN EIN POSER!!!!!!! *was ist dieses x-ups*



Geil - _DER_ Beleg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Oktober 2007)

schon wieder eine Beleidigung. Du lernst wohl nicht dazu.
ab wenn du das so siehst, können wir da nischt machen......bye bye.


----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2007)

Felix, das habe ich auch gedacht! Aber das sehe ich dann doch eher als Joke. Ändert aber nichts an der Sache.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Oktober 2007)

Meik, ich traue dem guten nicht so viel feinen Humor zu...Du etwa? Na, gut...wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.
Die Sache scheint aber eh geflickt zu sein, da das RMX anders als ein DEMO zum dirten oder mit einer Bremse fahren halt nicht so gut geht...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71390&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## luxuzz (1. Oktober 2007)

So gehts auch.. das arme Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (1. Oktober 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> Ã©s ist lÃ¤cherlich zu behaupten, dass ich kein rmx brauche, obwohl du nicht weiÃt was ich damit anstelle. und ich finde dich lÃ¤cherlich, weil du ein swich fÃ¤hrst und Ã¼ber mich urteilst.



hey bleÄ±b ma ganz ruhÄ±g! Ä±ch wÄ±ll hÄ±er nÄ±emanden anzÄ±cken und auch defÄ±ntÄ±v nÄ±cht angezÄ±ckt werden....

FAKT Ä±st jedoch das du ohne vorderradbremse Ä±n anstaendÄ±gem,steÄ±lem gelaende(eÄ±n rmx gehoert nunmal nÄ±cht auf forstwege) zÄ±emlÄ±ch schnell am ende bÄ±st...bzw deÄ±ne hr bremse
 mr. freerÄ±de kann wohl bezeugen dass Ä±ch das am besten wÄ±ssen muss 

und es Ä±st ncÄ±ht so dass Ä±ch von eÄ±nem rmx traume.. glaub mÄ±r das swÄ±tch Ä±st verdammt geÄ±l... nur fÃ¼r meÄ±nen eÄ±nsatzbereÄ±ch(DH, fette drops) Ä±st das rmx eÄ±nfach besser... Ä±ch mach trptzdem alles mÄ±tm swÄ±tch!


----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2007)

Felix, so dumm kann man doch eigentlich gar nicht sein, dass man "dieses X-Ups" schreibt, oder? Deshalb habe ich das als Scherz gewertet. Wie auch immer, das Bike wird sicher bald von ihm erlöst werden...


----------



## blaubaer (1. Oktober 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71390&sort=1&cat=all&page=1



 

also so fies waren wir jetzt auch wieder nicht ...



Sw!tch schrieb:


> ... bleÄ±b ... ruhÄ±g ... Ä±ch wÄ±ll hÄ±er nÄ±emanden anzÄ±cken ...



verrÃ¤tst du mir wie dass mit den i`s machst ohne punkt oben drauf    oder seh ich da ne anomalie in meinem bildschirm ...


----------



## Kaary (2. Oktober 2007)

Jau...

nochmal wegen den lagern  

wer sich ein 04er rmx zulegt/noch hat, bei dem die lager dauern kaputtgehen, muss satte 141 für den neuen knochen zahlen, plus mindestens 2-3 wochen lieferzeit (bei mir, weil aus kanada), die lager kann mann so wie es aussieht NICHT in deutschland direkt kaufn, hab in nem lagershop im internet gekuckt, und die haben so geschätze 20000 versch. lager, aber keine mit den maßßen fürs RMX (32x20x10). Und der Original-Rocky Lagersatz kostet so weit ich weiss 40, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher. 

also sagen wir grob geschätzt
180, plus die zeit die man darin investiert mit nachforschen, bestelle, etc...

aber erster eindruck vom RMX:
absoulut Genial!!! die erste ausfahrt damit war einfach ein traum, obwohl ich nur ne hinterradbremse hatte, die dann auch fast ihren dienst quittierte  
ein richtig geiler downhiller!! bin sehr zufrieden, vor allem weil ich fürs komplettbike nur ca. 1250 bezahöt habe... klasse


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2007)

Dann ist ja nochmal alles gut ausgegangen.
Wenn denn jetzt alles paßt.
Ja, die Lager sind in Deutschland echt schwer zu bekommen.
Mußte mir ja damals auch selber welche besorgen, nachdem die Ersatzlager auch hops gingen wegen dem Knochen 
Kosteten stolze 18 Euro pro Stück im Kugelagershop.

G.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Oktober 2007)

Lol, hier hat sich ja einiges getan.....

Naja, der nette Herr war ja anscheinend nur kurz teil der RM Community.... 
Das RMX war ansich sehr hübsch, vllt. bekommt es ja einen Besitzer der
das Baby zu nutzen weiß, weil was bringt es wenn man vorne keine
Bremse hat aber dafür ne DC, ist doch total für die Katz, das Bike wurde def.
nicht für das hergenommen wofür es gedacht ist.....

Naja, werde falls es mein Knie zulässt später eine runde auf meinem Switch drehen und davon träumen ein RMX zu
haben......


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2007)

aber versuch moeglÄ±chst ncÄ±ht auf den schrÄ±ftzug auf dem oberrohr zu achten!
nÄ±cht dass du dann Ä±n eÄ±ne tÄ±efe depressÄ±on verfaellst, weÄ±l nÄ±cht das draufsteht was dÄ±r deÄ±ne traeume, und dÄ±e ALLER swÄ±tchfahrer zuflÃ¼sternn...



@ blaubaaaer.... Ä±ch sÄ±tz hÄ±er grad Ä±n Ä±stanbul und auf meÄ±ner tastatur Ä±s dÄ±e farbe vom Ä±-punkt auf der tastatur schon agerÄ±eben ...deshalb sÄ±eht man den glaub Ä±ch ncÄ±ht mehr


----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2007)

fuer alle switchfahrer und andere die davon traeumen ein RMX zu fahren 
hier eines der schoensten teile alles zeiten neu im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71573


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Oktober 2007)

hmm Ä±ch weÄ±ss nÄ±cht mehr wers war aber Ä±rgednjemand hat ma gesgat er wÃ¼rde sÄ±en rmx eher an dÄ±e wand haengen als das er es verkauft


----------



## blaubaer (2. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> fuer alle switchfahrer und andere die davon traeumen ein RMX zu fahren
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=71573




nicht das einzige  ... 




Sw!tch schrieb:


> hmm Ä±ch weÄ±ss nÄ±cht mehr wers war aber Ä±rgednjemand hat ma gesgat er wÃ¼rde sÄ±en rmx eher an dÄ±e wand haengen als das er es verkauft



kÃ¶nnte von mir sein, aber man weiss ja nie ...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=69387&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (2. Oktober 2007)

Und so schrumpfen sie dahin.
Was holt ihr euch eigentlich statt den Rmx Frame ?


----------



## neikless (2. Oktober 2007)

tja luxsissi wollte dich ja eigentlich nicht neidisch machen
aber ich denke da an ein HT vielleicht hellblaues dirt street bike
ne blau eloxierte fox 40 oder ne super mega monster mit 300 mm FW
dazu ne naturlich blaueloxierte rohloff mit rueckwaertsgang und single speed
vorn 20 zoll hinten 28 zoll mit 3.0 racing ralphs (weisse speichen und so versteht sich von selbaer)

so in diese richtung wird gehen ...

wieso fragst du suchst wohl auch ne neue herrausvorderung


----------



## luxuzz (3. Oktober 2007)

Nein ich suche nichts neues.
Eigentlich war es eine ernstgemeinte Frage an euch, da es mich und ich denke auch andere Interessiert.
Aber stattdessen bekommt man ja eher solch eine antwort


----------



## blaubaer (3. Oktober 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> aber ich denke da an ein HT vielleicht hellblaues dirt street bike
> ne blau eloxierte fox 40 oder ne super mega monster mit 300 mm FW
> dazu ne naturlich blaueloxierte rohloff mit rueckwaertsgang und single speed
> vorn 20 zoll hinten 28 zoll mit 3.0 racing ralphs (weisse speichen und so versteht sich von selbaer)
> ...



geil, will ich sehen  




luxuzz schrieb:


> Und so schrumpfen sie dahin.
> Was holt ihr euch eigentlich statt den Rmx Frame ?



den hier


----------



## decolocsta (3. Oktober 2007)

lol....


----------



## neikless (10. Oktober 2007)

Kamloops BC/Canada


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2007)

Wo steht das doch gleich!?


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2007)

Sieht nach einem genialem Sprung aus. 

Aber wo zum Teufel hast du diese Noenröhrenstandrohreinheit her 


G.


----------



## rumpf (11. Oktober 2007)

Sieht fein aus  Was ist mit den restlichen BC Bildern hast du deine Cam wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2007)

ne meine cam ist leider gestohlen/verloren das ist soweit leider alles (album)


----------



## bordo (13. Oktober 2007)

Rmx forever.... ich fahr meins mit 24" räder und singelspeed.... gewicht; 18kg
es ist einfach ein hammer bike, bin vor dem rmx das iron horse 7point7 gefahren aber wahr nie so geil in der luft wie das rmx..


----------



## decolocsta (13. Oktober 2007)

ach komm, ist schon wieder der typ der nur 1 Bremse fährt-.....

Hallo!!! das RMX ist kein Streetbike...


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2007)

24" beim RMX = Totsünde


----------



## decolocsta (15. Oktober 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> 24" beim RMX = Totsünde



aber Singlespeed ist ok


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2007)

naja Singelspeed is nicht ganz soo schlimm wie 24"... aber ich versuchs nochma:

für f(RMX) gilt: 
(24" x SS): nur HR Bremse = Totsünde

ist beliebig umformbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (15. Oktober 2007)

So, jetzt stell die Formel mal nach "nur HR Bremse" um


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2007)




----------



## bordo (16. Oktober 2007)

wow.... ihr seit doch nicht ganz 100%... warum soll 24zoll am rmx eine todsünde sein? hab ihr schon mal ein rmx mir 24" räder gsehen? könnt ja mal fragen warum ich das überhaupt so habe, statt nur beurteilen wie man sein rmx fahren sollte... ich habe beide bremsen dran und mein rmx fahr ich in den real mountain`s nicht solche hügel wie ihr in doitschland habt (nichts gegen doitschland) ist ja scheiss egal.... wie schwer ist ein rmx rahmen mit dämpfer wollte ich noch wissen?


----------



## neikless (16. Oktober 2007)

wo sind den die real mountains ?
ich fahr mein RMX uebrigens in canada was nicht bedeutet
das das RMX nicht auch in Deutschland artgerecht gehalten/gefahren
werden kann ... unter anderem div. bikeparks DH trax und die dt.alpen sind schon
ziemlich hohe anspruchsvolle huegel ...
wobei auch ich 24" als nicht artgerecht empfinde
also klaer uns auf was haste mit dem bike vor ?
wenn du ein rmx hast wieso wiegst du es nicht einfach ?
(5,9 kg)


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Oktober 2007)

bordo schrieb:


> wow.... ihr seit doch nicht ganz 100%... warum soll 24zoll am rmx eine todsünde sein? hab ihr schon mal ein rmx mir 24" räder gsehen? könnt ja mal fragen warum ich das überhaupt so habe, statt nur beurteilen wie man sein rmx fahren sollte...



Vermutlich,weil du erst 12 Jahre alt bist und mit den Füßen nicht auf den Boden kommst ?!



> ich habe beide bremsen dran und mein rmx fahr ich in den real mountain`s nicht solche hügel wie ihr in doitschland habt (nichts gegen doitschland) ist ja scheiss egal....



Von dem Land habe ich noch nie gehört


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2007)

G.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (16. Oktober 2007)

ihr seid HELDEN...

das hier ist ein affen-thread... jeder soll fahren wie er will. sei es mit einer bremse oder mit 24zollern. kümmert euch um euren scheiß... und urteilt nicht über andere.


----------



## ..FR-DH.. (16. Oktober 2007)

ach ... und ich fahre noch immer NUR EINE bremse... 

dass es so ne bauern gibt wie euch... DAS ist eine TOTSÜNDE...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Oktober 2007)

Ist "Bauern" ein Schimpfwort oder was positives??

Ansonsten hat jeder hier eigentlich nur seine Meinung gesagt. Das zB. nur eine Bremse oder 24Zoll unzweckmäßig sind.
Was ja beim Standartgebrauch eines solchen Rades ohne Zweifel der Fall ist.
Und manche verkraften scheinbar Meinungen andere die ansich Fakten sind net ganz.
So kommt des bei mir jetzt ein wenig rüber.
Und anstelle die Gründe für solche Spezialzusammenstellungen zu nennen wird man nur ausfällig.

G.


----------



## neikless (17. Oktober 2007)

..FR-DH.. schrieb:


> ihr seid HELDEN...
> 
> das hier ist ein affen-thread



zu den affen steht ja was in meiner signatur

zu dir passt noch weiteres aus meiner signatur !

klar kann jeder fahren aber auch jeder sagen was er will !

also lass nicht gleich die sicherungen durchknallen und relax ein wenig

bei solch einen setup muss man halt mit kritik rechnen und das ist doch

nichts negatives ... wenn du von deinem setup so ueberzeugt bist

sollte dich diese kritik wenig kuemmern ...

klappe zu - affe tot !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr_Protektor (26. Oktober 2007)

Hey Ho, wollte mal mein frisch gepimptes RMX posten. Hab jetzt die 2008 888 ATA eingebaut.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Oktober 2007)

oha, sieht ja richtig dick aus  
gefällt mir, muss mich nur erst noch richtig an die neuen Decals gewöhnen...bisher finde ich die alten noch besser.

Wie funktioniert die ALA denn so? Hast sie schon ausprobiert?

cu

PS: Von mir gibt es demnächst auch ein Update...meine neuen Laufräder sind fertig


----------



## decolocsta (26. Oktober 2007)

gibts eig von den neuen zocchis nur weiße Gabeln?


----------



## Mr_Protektor (26. Oktober 2007)

Das ATA funzt einwandfrei! Wovon ich aber noch viel mehr begeistert bin, ist die Federperformance. Ich war erst skeptisch, weil ich mit Luftfedergabeln nie so richtig glücklich war, aber diese Gabel federt ungelogen wie eine Stahlfedergabel. Einfach der Hammer
Muss aber gestehen, dass ich erst einen Ausritt hinter mir habe und deshlab nicht viel mehr berichten kann...


----------



## Homegrown (27. Oktober 2007)

Huhu gefällt mir auch richtig gut das Bike so langsam würde ich mir auch mal wieder eine DC im RMX wünschen bei mir ^^....


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

Hab mir für mein RMX auch noch schnell eine neue Gabel besorgt, weil meine mittlerweile fast 4Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.
Aber eine 07ner, wegen dem blöden 8" PM ab 08.

Hätte mir auch fast noch einen roten Rahmen ersteigert, weil des so gut zur weißen Gabel paßt. 

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2007)

hui hui...ein bisschen beneide ich dich ja wegen der Gabel  

Aber am Wade Simmons sieht sie bestimmt auch richtig gut aus.
Noch mal schnell den Hinterbau aufpolieren und schon passt es mit den Standrohren noch besser zusammen


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hui hui...ein bisschen beneide ich dich ja wegen der Gabel
> 
> Aber am Wade Simmons sieht sie bestimmt auch richtig gut aus.
> Noch mal schnell den Hinterbau aufpolieren und schon passt es mit den Standrohren noch besser zusammen



Hmmh....eigentlich war des Aussehen mein einziger Grund warum ich solange gezögert hab mir die weiße Gabel zu kaufen.
Weil ich noch auf eine schwarze WC gehofft hatte. (also im Prinzip ein Einzelstück).
Aber da war ich dann etwas zu spät drann. 

  Aber des mit der Schwinge und dem neu Aufpolieren ist mir genau deswegen auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen  

Hab zur Zeit aber so wenig Zeit da ich gerade mit Streckenbau beschäftigt bin......um auch mal wieder ein Bild in Rockys in Aktion zusammenzubringen.
Ich bau auch so das es optisch zum RMX paßt 

G.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2007)

Schick, Deister-Format. Aber da gibt es keine Tables. Das hier ist einer, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2007)

ooohh ja, einen schwarze WC (mit den Polierten Standrohren) wäre an deinem RMX der absolute Hammer.

Sehr geil, ne schöne saubere Landung. Richtig professionel


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schick, Deister-Format. Aber da gibt es keine Tables. Das hier ist einer, oder?



Ja, ich muß Tableformen bauen....aus Sicherheitsgründen.
Die 7.5m schauen halt dann net so spektakulär aus, da es "relativ" flache Sprünge werden.
Aber der Fahrspaß ist der gleiche 
.....und ich muß ja die ganzen Lastwagenfahrten und Baggerstunden net bezahlen 

@Mr. Protektor: Hast du dir die Titanfeder selber besorgt oder war die schon drann.
Und wievil Sag mußt du denn damit fahren.

G.


----------



## Mr_Protektor (1. November 2007)

@LB_Jörg: Ich habe mir die Titanfeder selber besorgt. Die ist leider einen ticken zu weich. Musst sie ziemlich stark vorspannen um einen sack von 30% zu bekommen.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. November 2007)

Mach doch mal alternativ mehr Luft in den Dämpfer - das ist besser als Vorspannen.


----------



## Mr_Protektor (1. November 2007)

@iNSANE!:Jo, habe ich auch schon gemacht. Ich habe mir ne 400er Feder geholt, weil mir der FOX-Spring-Calculater die Federsteifigkeit empfohlen hat. die ist aber doch etwas zu weich. Aber passt schon, ich nehme eh gerade ab


----------



## Sw!tch (11. November 2007)

tach jungs!

hab mal ne frage zum '04er RMX! nachdem mir neulich aufgefallen ist, dass das ja garkeine iscq aufnahme hat(wtf?!), wollt ich mal fragen ob sich ne kettenführung problemlos montieren lässt? zwischen haupt- und tretlager ist ja nicht sonderlich viel platz. 
musstet ihr da was wegfräsen oder passts auch so?

dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (11. November 2007)

Das ist mit ein 04 RMX kein problem. Kans met lagerhaus oder mit adapter zum iscg darauf machen. (Ich habe in mein fuhrung platte ein 8 mm loch gemacht auf die platz wo das schraube des swinger haubtlager sitzt)


----------



## Sw!tch (11. November 2007)

aha ja, okay


----------



## iNSANE! (11. November 2007)

Was geht?


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2007)

Hey, könnt Ihr in etwa abschätzen, was man für ein 5 Monate altes RMX (2005) bekommen kann?


----------



## iNSANE! (22. November 2007)

Rahmen oder Bike? Zustand?!


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2007)

NUr der Rahmen, wie gesagt, erst im Mai-07 gekauft. Zustand weiß ich nicht, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der noch sehr gut sein dürfte.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. November 2007)

Um ehrlich zu sein: NIX - schau mal was NEUE 07er Frames auf ebay.com kosten...*traurig*
Ansonsten - 1200â¬?! Dann dÃ¼rftest aber schon alles beinander ham.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. November 2007)

hey,
für 800,- nimmt ihn dir Alex (Sw!tch) sicherlich ab. Wenn es ein 18 Zoll ist.
ich habe mein nagelneues Canuck ja für 1500 bekommen.


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2007)

ich habe es ja nicht mal, es will nur jemand gegen das 2006er Switch tauschen. Da überlege ich halt, was ich dafür bekommen kann.
Für 1050 würde ich es ihm dann geben. Ist aber ein 16,5er


----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2007)

Noch schlimmer ist es in Canada.. dort sind die Preise wirklich sehr gering.
Zum glück bin ich nächstes Jahr in Whistler für 2 Monate 
Weiß eigl jemand von euch wie es ausschaut mit dem Transport von Bikes in Flugzeugen ? Das man es als Hobby deklarieren kann usw. Am besten ne kurze Pm

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meth3434 (22. November 2007)

oh gott wann bist du dort?

.....

meth


----------



## Soulbrother (22. November 2007)




----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2007)

Warscheinlich Juli bis August....


----------



## numinisflo (22. November 2007)

Frag doch mal den Jendo, der wollte glaube ich zur selben Zeit nach Canada, evtl. könnt ihr da ja was zusammen starten. Der ist ja momentan auch in Berlin, wäre ja also problemfrei zu realisieren.


----------



## iNSANE! (22. November 2007)

Puh...ist ja gerade nochmal gut gegangen, Meth


----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2007)

Jendo wohnt eine Straße weiter von mir ^^ Hab ihn letztens aus zufall getroffen. Nur leider kommt er sehr selten in ibc online


----------



## rumpf (22. November 2007)

Luxuzz..zz!
Bei Condor kostet`s 50 & es ist egal wie schwer .Bei Air Transat kostet`s nix darf aber auch nur 20 KG wiegen sonst zahlst du für jedes Kilo 5 Euro extra.
Frag am besten den neikless der gammelt ja da ab und kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen .Vielleicht lässt er dich ja als Rockyler auch bei sich pennen


----------



## Jendo (22. November 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Jendo wohnt eine Straße weiter von mir ^^ Hab ihn letztens aus zufall getroffen. Nur leider kommt er sehr selten in ibc online





numinisflo schrieb:


> Frag doch mal den Jendo, der wollte glaube ich zur selben Zeit nach Canada, evtl. könnt ihr da ja was zusammen starten. Der ist ja momentan auch in Berlin, wäre ja also problemfrei zu realisieren.



Zwei riesige Lügen die hier verbreitet werden!!!


----------



## luxuzz (22. November 2007)

Naja wohnen ist übertrieben.. aber du hast mir doch erzählt das du ana kirche "wohnst".. bis februar glaube ich war des... 
Also warum denn bitte Lüge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (22. November 2007)

:d .....


----------



## Jendo (22. November 2007)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Naja wohnen ist übertrieben.. aber du hast mir doch erzählt das du ana kirche "wohnst".. bis februar glaube ich war des...
> Also warum denn bitte Lüge



war nur auf "online" bezogen! Der Rest stimmt noch


----------



## neikless (23. November 2007)

muessen eigentlich alle threads so zugemuellt werden ?
fuer sowas gibts den dies und das thread ...
ich verkaufe mein RMX doch nicht habe mich zu alten werten
bekannt "lieber nagel ich es an die wand" auserdem waere es cool damit in einigen jahren noch im bikepark den kiddies zu zeigen wie cool
mtbiking einmal wirklich war ...


----------



## iNSANE! (23. November 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> waere es cool damit in einigen jahren noch im bikepark den kiddies zu zeigen wie cool
> mtbiking einmal wirklich war ...



  Word!

Ansonsten viel Spass wenn der Luxuzz nächstes Jahr dann bei Dir pennt


----------



## santacruza (23. November 2007)

hier nu meins...noch ohne kette und die passende stütze...bin grad erst am basteln


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2007)

Haste das vom bekanntesten Online-Aktionshaus der Welt?
Wenn ja, hab ich dich 200 Euro ärmer gemacht. 

MUHAHAHAA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (23. November 2007)

Bingo! des isses. solange du nicht zum preistreiben engagiert wurdest bin ich mit dem endpreis trotz bastelrahmen zufrieden


----------



## Sw!tch (23. November 2007)

denke auch, dass man sich über den preis definitiv nicht beschweren kann!
aber wieso bastelrahmen?
und auf deinem foto siehts eher aus wie ein 19"er...


----------



## santacruza (24. November 2007)

umwerfermontage ist selbstgebastelt, dh. der rahmen etwas angeschliffen und der zughalter eingeschraubt....aber da ist soviel alu an der stelle, das sollte kein problem sein wenn da ein paar gramm fehlen ;-)))

das bild ist etwas verunglückt- schlechte perspektive. aber wenns fertig ist mach ich ein besserers. ist definitiv 18 zoll


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. November 2007)




----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Huiuiuiuiiiiii, noch Pedale drauf und ab damit in den Porno Thread


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

ahrg...

ist das das aus dem rider test?


----------



## blaubaer (28. November 2007)

@TurboLenzen :   schigges teil  
falls es bei dir in der nähe steht, könntest du nicht mal die vordere Bremsleitung   messen ?? 
bin gerade am Basteln; Avid Code - Mz 888 - Goodrigde leitung. und könnt da eine vergleichslänge gut gebrauchen; Danke im Vorraus


----------



## luxuzz (28. November 2007)

Cooles Bike, allerdings waren deine vorrigen Bikes optisch deutlich schöner.
Die Qualität der Parts ist aber wie immer erste Sahne


----------



## santacruza (28. November 2007)

heute kleine cc ausfahrt an der isar gemacht...es geht wunderbar


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2007)

*es hat mit mir, ich mit ihm, viel durchgemacht, etliche Kilometer, Bikeparks und Umbauten 

Adieu RMX   

und zum gedenken ein kleiner rückblick ... mit teils krassen umbauten ...*

*2004 * *nigelnagelneu ...*





*aufgebaut mit Mz Shiver / Rohloff und 24" hinten  ...*  





*Gewichtstuning der anderen art ...*





*2005* *umbau auf 26" hinten und Rohloff selbst handpoliert* 





*genug von den zuvielen pfunden, abgespeckt mit Mz 66RC und 9fach Schaltung ...*





*kurz vor ende jahr, wieder zurück zur Rohloff ...*





*2006* *nur sehr wenig an veränderung, aber wieder umbau der Schaltung ...*  





*2007* *schon fast Race mässiger umbau, Mz Roco WC RC, Fox 40RC2 und Avid Code *





*ausgeschlachtet und wartet auf die letzte ölung, ev. wird noch der knochen getauscht (futsch), und bereit für die Wand oder anderen Besitzer ... *




*
Das wars, ein ehrenhafter abschied sei ihm gegönnt ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Dezember 2007)

Wann kommt denn dein Flatline?
PS: Kann ich dein RMX haben?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Dezember 2007)

finde persönlich......ne, ich sage nichts.... :x in der Größe sieht das Rad nicht wirklich schön aus


----------



## b12k3 (3. Dezember 2007)

Nimms an die Wand.


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Dezember 2007)

Wie groß ist denn der Rahmen?


----------



## s.d (3. Dezember 2007)

Naja als Tourenrad würds dir sicher passen


----------



## luxuzz (3. Dezember 2007)

Warum hast du eigl deine Schaltung so oft gewechselt ?
Mit was bist du letztlich am glücklichsten gewesen ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2007)

hat sich die Höhe des RMX Rahmens von 2004 auf 2005 mal geändert???
dein Rahmen sieht viel größer aus

hier noch mal zum vergleich meiner in 19,5


----------



## blaubaer (3. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> finde persönlich......ne, ich sage nichts.... :x in der Größe sieht das Rad nicht wirklich schön aus


   

ich weiss, dass war der grösste fehler den ich immer bereute, 18" hätte gereicht, vorallem jetzt gegen schluss kam es mir immer zu gross vor. 
deshalb ist das Flatline in M bestellt ... 



Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn der Rahmen?



19.5"

Flatline soll so gegen März/April kommen  




luxuzz schrieb:


> Warum hast du eigl deine Schaltung so oft gewechselt ?
> Mit was bist du letztlich am glücklichsten gewesen ?



langeweile  ne keine ahnung wiso das hin und her gebastle, zufrieden mit beidem gleich, Rohloff + 14gänge + 0schaltaugen gekillt -gewicht / 9fach schaltung + gewicht +weniger rotierende masse - 4schaltaugen in einem jahr futsch ... 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> hat sich die Höhe des RMX Rahmens von 2004 auf 2005 mal geändert???
> dein Rahmen sieht viel größer aus
> 
> hier noch mal zum vergleich meiner in 19,5



schigg mit der roten Nabe vorn  Wasn dass für welche ??

Rahmenhöhe; kommt ja immer ein bisschen auf die gabel an, meine meinung, aber geo wurde glaub auch geändert ?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Dezember 2007)

ja ich meine das Loch bei der Sitzstrebe ist bei mir ein wenig kleiner.

ja das ist eine Hope Pro 2. Die habe ich aber nicht mehr. Ich habe sie eingetauscht gegen Gunsmoke.   Sieht meiner meinung nach noch viel besser aus. Bilder davon kommen auch demnächst wenn endlich mal die neue Kettenführung und die passende Hope Sattelklemme da sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (3. Dezember 2007)

Die rahme hat sich ein bischen geandert von 04 zum 05. Ausen 150 hinterrad achse und 80 bb gehause war das um platz zu machen fur ein front derailler. Die lager des dampfer hebel ist etwas hoher gebaut. Die dampfer steht ein wenig horizontaler.


----------



## tokessa (4. Dezember 2007)

Finde es schade war ein geiles Bike.


----------



## fusi85 (6. Dezember 2007)

Habe mir auch ein RMX1 von 06 zuglegt (Fotos folgen).
Jetz hab ich die Lager gewechselt und hätte ne Frage.
Beim zusammenbau hat mich etwas stutzige gemacht und zwar
beim Hinterbau ist ja die lange Welle drin und um die rum
ist ja wie ein schwarzes Rohr. Sind vor und hinter dem "Rohr" noch 
Abstandhalter (Ringe)???. Da ich lange auf die Lager warten musste bin ich mir jetzt unsicher und es geht schwer zum zusammenbauen wenn ich die Ringe dazubaue.


----------



## blaubaer (6. Dezember 2007)

nein, die ringe gehören zwischen lager und umlenkhebel  das rohr kommt zwischen die umlenkhebel


----------



## fusi85 (6. Dezember 2007)

jop danke für die schnelle hilfe  hat super geklappt.

Ach ja wenn wir schon bei den Thema sind woher bekommt "ihr"
die Lager (3804 RS) und was bezahlt ihr?


----------



## neikless (6. Dezember 2007)

aus'm rocky bike shop (summit whistler)
 50can$ ca 35euro 2 stueck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusi85 (7. Dezember 2007)

najo da whistler nicht grad um die Ecke ist ...
oder kan man die auch bestellen.


----------



## santacruza (11. Dezember 2007)

mein rmx will auch in schnee: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9fbxArI7c4


----------



## Homegrown (11. Dezember 2007)

Sehr schön  

Bei mir gibbet zwar kein Schnee aber werde versuchen am WE auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder zu machen....
Oder eher gesagt machen lassen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2007)

Mit vollem Stolz präsentiere ich nun endlich das fertige Update von meinem RMX Canuck  

Heute kam endlich die neue KeFü.

Was hat sich sonst geändert?
Hope Naben und Sattelklemme in gunsmoke
schwarze Mavic 729
WTB Pure V Sattel
RF Diabolus KeFü, Sattelstütze
Saint Kurbeln

Das einzige was ich vielleicht irgendwann noch mal ändern möchte sind die Bremsen.

Der nächste große Einsatz des RMX wird unser neu gebautes Gap werden, das unerwartet alle vorherigen Gaps und Drops übertrifft  








LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## fusi85 (18. Dezember 2007)

traum


----------



## luxuzz (18. Dezember 2007)

Echt geil  
Ich hoffe das die neue Kefü besser ist als die alte.


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Dezember 2007)

na das hoffe ich auch.. aber nicht für mich


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2007)

danke,
die Diabolus war definitiv eine gute Entscheidung.....wenn da die Kette noch mal runterfliegt fresse ich einen Besen  
und sieht auch noch verdammt hüpsch aus finde ich


----------



## cam zink (18. Dezember 2007)

hey
ich hatte vor mein rmx ws edition jetzt auch zu verkaufen..es hat die üblichen gebrauchsspuren und leider ist ein bremskabelhaken am unterroht ist abgerissen..jetzt die frage:
was denkt ihr denn was ich dafür noch verlangen könnte??
danke schonmal. 
ride on


----------



## luxuzz (19. Dezember 2007)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> danke,
> die Diabolus war definitiv eine gute Entscheidung.....wenn da die Kette noch mal runterfliegt fresse ich einen Besen
> und sieht auch noch verdammt hüpsch aus finde ich



stimmt die neue Führung oben ist vielversprechender als die alte.
Bei mir flog sie oben immer raus und das Führungsrölchen machte immer schön Geräusche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (19. Dezember 2007)

cam zink schrieb:


> hey
> ich hatte vor mein rmx ws edition jetzt auch zu verkaufen..es hat die üblichen gebrauchsspuren und leider ist ein bremskabelhaken am unterroht ist abgerissen..jetzt die frage:
> was denkt ihr denn was ich dafür noch verlangen könnte??
> danke schonmal.
> ride on



ich hab meinen für 1000.--SFr. (ca.600 Euro) verkauft
und hatte das gleiche, mit der abgerissenen kabelführung, hab zwar meinen rahmen relativ gut aufgefrischt, lack aufpoliert und auch hinterbau etwas nachpoliert, beides mit Autozubehör


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Dezember 2007)

@ cam zink:

naja vllt 500...
aber ich geb dir 550!


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2007)

ich 555....!


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Dezember 2007)

560?
immer n' Fünfer mehr als du


----------



## decolocsta (19. Dezember 2007)

ich geh bis 610>!


----------



## cam zink (19. Dezember 2007)

mtb-news go eBay oder wie? 
joa ok ich schau dann mal für wie viel ich den los krieg. hätte gedacht da würds noch mehr für geben..gibts ja immerhin nur 100 mal..aber nuja
danke. und werd wirklich interesse hat kann mir mailen..steht ja alles in der anzeige


----------



## luxuzz (19. Dezember 2007)

Ist aber auch zualt der Rahmen, max 600â¬ ist ein fairer Preis.
Setz ihn in Ebay rein und drÃ¼ck die daumen oder probiere es vorher bei mtb-news Bikemarket


----------



## santacruza (21. Dezember 2007)

hab mir mein simmons bei ebay ersteigert für 800. aber da war ne saint kurbel, tretlager, umwerfer und pedale dabei- für die hab ich 140 euro bekommen: rmx für 660  halt ich für okay


----------



## fusi85 (2. Januar 2008)

So so hier ist mein süsses Rmx

http://www.bilder-space.de/upload/rowCFgnpi5NsZfm.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=dyuvJvRYjlsdpZ0.JPG

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=ZayvT4yjxDuOKjD.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Januar 2008)

edit


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Januar 2008)

wozu haben wir so ein schönes fotoalbum? wieso hast du ein rmx und ich nicht? und wieso sind da doublewides?


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Januar 2008)

Das sind Singlewide´s!


----------



## decolocsta (2. Januar 2008)

schlimm genug


----------



## blaubaer (2. Januar 2008)

fusi85 schrieb:


> So so hier ist mein süsses Rmx
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/upload/rowCFgnpi5NsZfm.JPG



fährst du immer mit offenen Lager rum ???


----------



## neikless (3. Januar 2008)

suess isses und das mit den lagern ist halb so wild kann man schon noch paar tage so fahren bis neue lagen da sind !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusi85 (3. Januar 2008)

got seit ihr nötgler,.... neu Lager sind schon bestell.
Gebt ihr Karosariebeilagscheiben drauf das der Plastikdeckel
nicht runter fliegt?

es sind single wide!!!


----------



## decolocsta (3. Januar 2008)

ja, wir sind nörgler, und rockyfahrer da sieht man dinge ein wenig genauer und mit herz, was manche nicht verstehen die ihr rocky günstig in ebay gekauft haben und null seele mit einbrignen, will nicht sagen das du so bist, aber nörgeln und genau hinsehen gehört dazu.


----------



## RattleHead (3. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/7326/


----------



## decolocsta (3. Januar 2008)

Hammer, gibt es sowas auch fürs Old Switch?


----------



## Jendo (4. Januar 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/7326/



Sehr geil!°


----------



## fusi85 (4. Januar 2008)

ja ich hab mein RMX gebraucht gekauft und jetzt bin ich ein Verbrecher....
Ich hab mich mit dem Besitzer unterhalten und er konnte sich nur schwer vom Bike trennen, aber es musste sein. Umso glücklicher bin ich, und da ich erst den ersten Sommer in dieser Szene bin geb ich mir auch Mühne. Allso Lager werden ende Winter getauscht versprochen 

Sonst noch Wünsche?


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2008)

lad dir ein Avatarbild hoch


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Januar 2008)




----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2008)

DAS gehört sicher auch hierher!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/7326/
Aber ich glaube es ist noch zu früh für einen Nachruf...allein das alte Switch hat sich noch lange gehalten - trotzdem ehrenwertes Video - und Bike.


----------



## blaubaer (5. Januar 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> DAS gehört sicher auch hierher!
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/7326/



aaalt    




RattleHead schrieb:


> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/7326/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (6. Januar 2008)

Das Tribute ist gut und auch echt schön anzuschauen. Zum Glück muss ich meinem RMX noch keinen Nachruf gestalten und das Teil bleibt auch erstmal schön in meinem Besitz... Das RMX war, ist und bleibt immer ein legendäres Bike. Es ist einfach die beste Verkörperung, was "Frolosphy" heisst... 

Sei zwischen Hairspray und Wahnsinn!


----------



## santacruza (11. Januar 2008)

stimmt...allerdings wars auch mit rm6 vor 6 jahren lustig sich am tremalzoaufstieg zwischen die ganzen hardtailfahrer zu mischen  das rmx ist zwar günstig von ebay...aber ich liebe es dennoch. heute kleine ausfahrt statt arbeiten gemacht.


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2008)

Das Bild ist leider ein wenig zu klein.


----------



## santacruza (12. Januar 2008)

ja is saublöd--handycam    demnächst wirds mit ner gescheiten spiegelreflex geknipst.dann auch größer


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Januar 2008)

@numinisflo: Erstmal ein großes Doppel-Pfui wegen des geplanten Canuck-Verkaufs. Das geht ja mal garnicht. Nachher kommt das in falsche Hände...und dann? Das hätte es nicht verdient.  

Und deswegen nochmal mein Canuck mit leichten Änderungen:





Straitline Pedale, MRP Kettenführung, Spinergy FallLine Laufradsatz. Mehr Detailaufnahmen in meiner Galerie.

bike-it-easy


----------



## decolocsta (13. Januar 2008)

Der Flo sollte sich mal hier äussern was ihn dazu bewegt seine Seele ähhm ich meinte sein RMX zu verkaufen.


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2008)

Der Flo der spinnt sich da wieder irgendwelche Dinge zusammen.
Er weiß noch nicht wirklich zu 100% ob er das geliebte Objekt tatsächlich verkaufen soll/wird, darüber muss er sich noch einige Gedanken machen.
Ich werde es euch wissen lassen.

Sigi, mit dem Spinergy-LRS triffst du ja bekanntermaßen eine meiner alten Wunden....
Wie sind die Straitline-Pedale? 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## bike-it-easy (13. Januar 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ....
> Wie sind die Straitline-Pedale? ...


Servus Flo,
Die Straitlines hatte ich zuerst an meinem BMXTB aus dem "Fremdgeh-Thread" montiert (weils die halt in weiß gab  ). Da haben sie mich als bisherigen Clickie-Fahrer doch sehr überzeugt, was den Grip angeht. Die haben die größte Aufstandsfläche, die ich bei Platformpedalen bisher hatte. Und das ist bei meinen großen und breiten Latschen nicht gerade unwichtig. Auch gefielen mir im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Pedalen die Pins sehr gut. Keine inbusmadenschrauben, sondern Kegel mit Gewinde, die mit einem Steckschlüssel wirklich gut verschraubt werden können. UNd da es sie auch in passendem Rot fürs Canuck gab, hab ich da auch welche drangeschraubt.
Ansonsten ist die Verarbeitung wirklich top, über Lagerung kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, da noch nicht wirklich lange und auch noch nicht heftig im Einsatz befindlich.

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## bestmove (14. Januar 2008)

Hört sich vielversprechend an  wo gibs die Straitline in rot? By the way, sehr geiles RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dropdead (14. Januar 2008)

Das RMX von bike-it-easy ist ein Traum! Die farbliche Abstimmung ist sehr, sehr geil

Einzig der Sattel wäre mir zu klobig.


----------



## neikless (14. Januar 2008)

hey sigi extrem geiles showbike
fahr es doch bitte mal richtig in den dreck
wetter dafuer muesste in deutschland gerade richtig dafuer sein !
und poste dann ein bild davon ... das waere eine freude !


----------



## bike-it-easy (14. Januar 2008)

Servus Niklas,

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: Nur weil ich meine Bikes vor dem Schrauben und Fotografieren putze, bedeutet das nicht automatisch Showbike, welches nicht gefahren wird (sogar im Fotoalbum gibts da inzwischen was dazu. Nicht obertoll, ich weiß). Und wenn ich das nächste Mal mit dem Teil so richtig im Dreck gewühlt habe, wie z.B. im letzten September in Lac Blanc nach zwei Tagen Dauerregen, mach ich extra für dich und deinen Seelenfrieden ein Foto. Obwohl ich keinen großen Sinn drin sehe, einen Dreckklumpen zu fotografieren, wo man aber auch rein gar nichts drauf erkennen kann. Aber wenns dir hilft mach ich das doch gerne. Dauert allerdings noch eine Weile, momentan ist Skisaison.

Sigi


----------



## decolocsta (14. Januar 2008)

finde das auch iwi fürn Arssch, ich mein man will ja das Bike sehen und dann noch von seiner besten Seite, was bringt es wenn es total dreckig ist und man nix mehr erkennen kann.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Januar 2008)

Naja, ein dreckiges Bike kann auch schon mal schön sein.
Wenn ich morgen daheim bin such ich mal ein schönes Bild für neilkless raus.
Und ihr müßt erkennen was es für ein Rmx ist 

G.


----------



## luxuzz (15. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> finde das auch iwi fürn Arssch, ich mein man will ja das Bike sehen und dann noch von seiner besten Seite, was bringt es wenn es total dreckig ist und man nix mehr erkennen kann.



.word

Wobei gegen ein Bike im Einsatz hat auch niemand etwas. 
Dennoch will man doch das es auf dem Foto blitze blank aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (15. Januar 2008)

Ihr Drecks-Fetischen...  

Als ich mein eingesautes RMX hier gezeigt habe, sprang keiner darauf an, nun lechzt jeder nach Dreck und Schlamm...


----------



## decolocsta (15. Januar 2008)

isch nüsch


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

Let's get dirty.... 

eLingo und Kairo können sich bestimmt dran erinnern


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Die paar Spritzer sind doch noch net dreckig.....da lohnt es doch noch garnet zum Putzen anzufangen. 

Bin leider heute früh net dazugekommen auch mal ein Bild reinzustellen 

G.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

aber es ist ein Anfang  

hatse auch so ein nettes?


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Werd schaun das ich morgen bevor es in den Skiurlaub geht noch dazukomm 

G.


----------



## neikless (15. Januar 2008)

freu mich schon auf die bilder von euch es geht ja weniger
um den dreck finds nur einfach schoen zu sehen wenn die schaetzchen
auch gefahren werden ... nichts fuer ungut sigi&co.

keep the dirt clean


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

und wie es gerockt wird hehe....
dieses Jahr wird auf jeden Fall ein Canuck im Downhill bei den DirtMasters in Winterberg und in Willingen mitfahren  

Je nach dem ob es 2009 eine Canuck Version vom Flatline gibt, wird das RMX ein bisschen weniger bewegt


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Januar 2008)

juchu, darauf wartet die welt, ein taiwan-rahmen mit canucklackierung ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

gibts doch schon.......
vertex wird doch drüben geschweißt und so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (15. Januar 2008)

achso, na dann is ja okay


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Januar 2008)

Also wenn einer anfängt mit Spinergy, da hab ich den Gegenpol zum Canuck!


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Januar 2008)

wow!.. noch nen roco und n anderen sattel..


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

hui....sehr schön.
Besonders die Gabel....ich will die unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Ich finde die so geil in der Farbe.... 
Würde sich an meinem bestimmt auch gut machen


----------



## decolocsta (15. Januar 2008)

16,5? sieht so gestaucht aus....


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Des schwarzweißschwarzweißschwarzweiß ist schon irgendwie grass.
Und soweit ich des erkenn mit einer genialen Bremse 

G.


----------



## bike-it-easy (15. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Also wenn einer anfängt mit Spinergy, da hab ich den Gegenpol zum Canuck!



Jaaa, sehr geil.  Vor allem die 05er Shiver passt perfekt dazu.  
Aber bitte keinen Roco, der stört das Gesamtbild (außer den gibt es mal in schwarz). Und klobige Sättel finde ich nicht unbedingt schlecht. Wir alle wissen ja: Je größer der Sattel, desto weniger AUA bei missglückter Landung    .

PS: Da die Pedale noch fehlen... vielleicht was in weiß??

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Januar 2008)

Roco geht nicht wirklich besser als der Fox (meine mutmaßung)!

Bremse Hope M6 vorne 225iger Rotor und hinten 205er.


----------



## LB Jörg (15. Januar 2008)

Was, des ist eine Hope, dann hab ich mich verschaut 


So hier.
2mal Saalbach, 2mal die gleichen Bedingungen.
Aber wenn man schon unten ist fährt man ja auch 
Hatte aber den Vorteil einer freien Strecke 
Einmal sieht man von meinem Rad aber nur Reifen und Gabel rechts liegen. (ist ne schwarze 888 unterm Schmutz)
Beim 2ten mal hat sogar der Rohloffdrehgriff unter den Matsche versagt, wobei man eh gerade noch den Lenker bei der Glitsche halten konnte.

Was aber irgendwie schon weh getan hat war, das man bei jeder Fahrt des Rad mit dem Dampfstrahler abstrahlen mußte damit man wieder in die Gondel durfte 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

oh ja auch geil Jörg  

wollen wir mal hoffen das dieses Jahr hauptsächlich nur Staub unsere Lieblinge bedeckt  
obwohl im Matsch wühlen ja auch mal spaß machte und es die Fahrtechniken übt


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Januar 2008)

He Jörg, wart ihr letztes Jahr Lenzerheide in der Jugendherberge? 

Noch was, welche Bremse hast du geglaubt das es ist?


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

XT 4-Kolben hat er gedacht! @Jörg


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> und wie es gerockt wird hehe....
> dieses Jahr wird auf jeden Fall ein Canuck im Downhill bei den DirtMasters in Winterberg .........mitfahren



Ohoooooo.....das freut mich aber zu hören Niko!Schön,dann bin ich ja dieses Jahr nicht wieder der einzigste von uns hier  ,so wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Januar 2008)

jaha ab geht er der Peter. Mal sehen was man reißen kann  

Willingen muss ich allerdings noch ein paar mal fahren und sie Gaps springen.

Ich werde bei beiden Festivals logischerweise das ganze Wochenende bleiben


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Januar 2008)

In Winterberg werde ich auch schon ab Donnerstags (Feiertag) da sein und den Tag fürs Training nutzen bevor es dann ab Freitag voll wird.
Aber wir sehen uns ja vorher schon mal zum Saisonopening in O´gau (wie ich doch hoffe  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> He Jörg, wart ihr letztes Jahr Lenzerheide in der Jugendherberge?
> 
> Noch was, welche Bremse hast du geglaubt das es ist?



Ja .....dieses Jahr fahr ich aber nur noch des 11 km Dh Rennen mit und im Marathon hör ich in Lenzerheide auf, trink eine Halbe und fahr dann nochmal eine schöne RMX taugliche Lifttour.

Und zu den Bremsen...wie Soulbrother schon meinte ...dachte des sind 4Kolben XT.

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2008)

Na passt! Dann sehen wir uns eh wieder. Hoffe du hast deinen Tarnhose auch wieder an! 
Gruß an die Fichtelmoutain


----------



## Flow.Zero (17. Januar 2008)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1212152/

Roulettestyle


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

nice 1....jetzt auch im porn thread zu bewundern


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Januar 2008)

aaaaalt


----------



## decolocsta (17. Januar 2008)

ein guter Wein ist auch alt, das macht ihn aber erst so richtig begehrenswert


----------



## numinisflo (17. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt das schwarze RMX vom Dr. Hannibal bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten sehr gut, vor allem mit dem Spinergy-LRS. Wunderbar, und die Shiver ist optisch einfach kaum zu schlagen, wenn sie nur nicht so schwer wäre...





decolocsta schrieb:


> 16,5? sieht so gestaucht aus....



Ist auf jeden Fall ein 16,5" Frame!


----------



## luxuzz (17. Januar 2008)

Lb Jörg.
Wann hast du denn die Fotos in Saalbach gemacht ?
Denn ich war bis vor 1 Woche noch in Hinterglemm und es waren nicht gerade die besten bedingungen zum Biken. 
Davon abgesehen lag zu dem Zeitpunkt dort noch Schnee


----------



## Kaary (18. Januar 2008)

so hier ma mein rmx, so eins hat garantiert niemand  

wird aber evtl. noch komplett schwarz







AABER ich hab auch ein Problem

zur zeit fahre ich hinten ne Schnellspannerachse, normal sind ja 10mm schraubachsen.... is das evtl. sogar gefährlich für meinen rahmen? Ist auch spürbar "unsteifer", also der hinterbau.

Greetz 
Felix


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (18. Januar 2008)

geiles mopped ! ja besorg dir mal ne achse 10mm oder 12 mm (z.B. 2005 special edition hat 12mm ) kommt auf baujahr an ...
mein tip shimano schaltwerk saint incl achse short cage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Januar 2008)

das ist das von Ebay oder? Ja ist doch schon geil geworden. 
Rahmen schwarz? oh ja auf jeden Fall, mach das mal...

Am Samstag werde ich mit einem Kumpel für ihn sein RMX abholen.
War auch im Bikemarkt drin. Das Weiße 
Juchuuu dann haben wir 3 RMX im Umkreis von nicht mal 5 Km.

@ Soulbrother
Ja eigentlich auf jeden Fall. Wann war das noch mal geplant? Ende April?
Ich glaube ich werde mal ein neuen Thread öffnen


----------



## decolocsta (18. Januar 2008)

was, ein 2004er RMX, das nur 2 Monate gefahren wurde und schon umlackiert ist.... hm......da ist einer nicht besonders ehrlich hab ich das gefühl....


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Januar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Lb Jörg.
> Wann hast du denn die Fotos in Saalbach gemacht ?
> Denn ich war bis vor 1 Woche noch in Hinterglemm und es waren nicht gerade die besten bedingungen zum Biken.
> Davon abgesehen lag zu dem Zeitpunkt dort noch Schnee



Die Bilder sind schon älter...also netmal von 2007.
War die letzten paar Tage in Österreich drum die Antwort erst jetzt.

G.


----------



## Kaary (20. Januar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> was, ein 2004er RMX, das nur 2 Monate gefahren wurde und schon umlackiert ist.... hm......da ist einer nicht besonders ehrlich hab ich das gefühl....



oh, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt sorry  ich wollt hinschreiben das ICH das rad nur 2 monate gefahren habe


JA, is das ausm ebay, und rahmen wird definitiv schwarz!!  

btw, würde gerne meine ringlé nabe behalten!! gibts da ne möglichkeit?? greetz felix


----------



## luxuzz (21. Januar 2008)

Es ist zwar nicht so voller Schlamm wie die anderen Bikes, nur durch den starken Regen hier bleibt auch nichts hängen.
Mein kleines Update nachdem meine Gabel von Cosmic Sports endlich wieder kam.
Nc-17 Griffe, Maxxis Minion 1ply , Diabolus Sattelstütze, Pins und weissen Pedalenplattformen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Januar 2008)

ich weiß ich weiß...falsches Bike, aber es passt hier gerade so gut zum Thema.
Deswegen wollte ich es euch nicht vorenthalten.

Mein Flow während unserm Jump 'n Fly Festival
Es war leicht nass  

Ein 2tes Bild exestiert auch auf der Homepage


----------



## numinisflo (22. Januar 2008)

Hast du dein Schaltwerk blau eloxieren lassen?
Was war mit der Gabel los?
Sind das Alu-Schrauben im Vorbau?
Was ist das für ein Sattel? Ist der neu?


----------



## luxuzz (22. Januar 2008)

Schaltwerk ist lackiert,bislang *noch* nicht eloxiert.
Die Gabel hatte zwischen Stand- und Tauchrohr sehr starkes Spiel und klapperte sogar. Laut Garantieschein wurden die Führungsbuchsen ausgetauscht. Allerdings ist das Spiel fast gleich geblieben, allerdings klappert nichts mehr.
Da Cosmic Sport meine Rechnung verschlampt hatte hat dies 3 1/2 woche länger  gedauert.
Der Sattel ist notgedrungen da meine beiden Wtb's gecrashed sind. Ich selber hab keine Ahnung von welcher Firma dieser ist, aber er ist leicht und bequem.
Die Schrauben sind Stahlschrauben am Vorbau.
Da man keine Aluschrauben im Vorbau benutzen soll, allerdings durch die Bauart des Diabolus denke ich auch das die Schraubenbelastung allg. nicht so hoch ist wie bei manch anderen.

Gruß


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2008)

er hat wohl eher gefragt weil sich stahlschrauben scheinbar nicht eloxieren lassen...
wie hast du die wtbs gecrasht`?
... wenn du nciht so krampfhaft versuchen würdest alles blau zu machen ( sattelstreben, lagerschrauben etc) würdes alles toller sein

das flow hat hier nichts zu suchen, keine ahnung was das soll, gibt schließlich auch nen flowthread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (22. Januar 2008)

Der Sattel ist von einem alten Rad. Bei den Wtb's waren diese auch nicht blau.
Bei dem Wtb Pure V Stealth sind die Streben durchgerissen, leider weiß ich auch nicht warum, da dies nicht Unfallbedingt war.
Der andere Wtb (weiß leider nicht die bezeichnung) ist durch einen zusammenstoß deformiert worden (die Sattelstreben)

Gruß


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2008)

es ist vollbracht.. ich hab tatsächlich ein RMX... nach so langer zeit

An dieser Stelle nochmal einen *dicken fetten* DANKESCHÖN-knutscher an niko!  ohne ihn wäre die ganze geschichte nicht realisirbar geworden 
von ihm kommt das hintere laufrad, die kurbelgeschichte, n haufen auf die fresse sowie seelischen beistand und all that sh.... 
is vllt n bisschen untergegangen im eifer des gefechts, deswegen hier nochmal vielen vielen dank!
diese saison wird gerockt! sweeteeheeer

achja, den preis vom rahmen( in nagelneu + garantie) bis er bei mir zuhause gelegen hat verrat ich euch wohl lieber nicht     

i'm happy

achja, hinten links könnt ihr noch mein drittfahrrad sehen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2008)

Toll  
Ist des einer von den AmylandEbay Rahmen.
Wolllte mir nämlich letztes Monat auch fast den 1.5 ersteigern, weil er gar so billig war 

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (1. Februar 2008)

jaaaaaa

danke


----------



## bansheenr1 (1. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht.. ich hab tatsächlich ein RMX... nach so langer zeit
> 
> An dieser Stelle nochmal einen *dicken fetten* DANKESCHÖN-knutscher an niko!  ohne ihn wäre die ganze geschichte nicht realisirbar geworden
> von ihm kommt das hintere laufrad, die kurbelgeschichte, n haufen auf die fresse sowie seelischen beistand und all that sh....
> ...



hey...das sieht super aus...ist das ein 18" Rahmen? wie gross bist du?
kannst viellecht noch paar Fotos davon in deine Galerie posten....bidde bidde


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Februar 2008)

Alter Schwede......ich rutsche hier gleich aus!
Nein....
Dankee, habe ich doch gerne gemacht. 

und wie gerockt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grüner Hulk (2. Februar 2008)

bansheenr1 schrieb:


> hey...das sieht super aus...ist das ein 18" Rahmen? wie gross bist du?
> kannst viellecht noch paar Fotos davon in deine Galerie posten....bidde bidde



Sollte jemand die Powerpointpräsentation brauchen um den Marzocchi Roco zu warten einfach kurze email dann schick ich sie.

Glückwunsch noch zum RMX


----------



## Flow.Zero (2. Februar 2008)

Mann Mann Mann ich hätt auch gern son Kübel!
Ich glaub bei dir is des RMX echt gut aufgehoben...


----------



## RattleHead (2. Februar 2008)

Der letzte rmx ist der schonste, keine frage. Gratulierung Sw!tch. Doch die andereunegn gegen meine 04 simmons ist nicht so das ich ihm fur was das an $$ mitbringen mus tauschen wohlen. Fur 0 aber doch. Noch mal gratuliert, aber denke doch sie sollen ein 666, o sorry ein 888 ein stecken.

black black black black number one ....................................o ohoho............(Type-0- Negative)


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

danke an alle, besonders an flow zero 

ja ist ein 18" rahmen. ich bin 1,83 und ich finds perfekt. bin alle größen gefahren, wenn würde ich den 16,5" dem 19" klar vorziehen aber beim kleinen hab ich mir die ganze zeit die knie an der 888 aufgehauen.
die 66 bleibt definitiv erst mal ne ganze weile, 
 bin auch nicht sicher ob ich mir dann irgendwann ne 888 einbauen würde, die neuen sind so unglaublich schwer und die luftvariante möchte ich glaub ich nich... wenn dann ne leicht gebrauchte '07er 888 WC in dem gleichen grau aus amiland. aber das is alles erstma blödsinn, von der funktion her tut sich da nich wirklich was und mir gefällts mit der singlecrown auch ziemlich gut. die funzt auch super


----------



## bansheenr1 (2. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> danke an alle, besonders an flow zero
> 
> ja ist ein 18" rahmen. ich bin 1,83 und ich finds perfekt. bin alle größen gefahren, wenn würde ich den 16,5" dem 19" klar vorziehen aber beim kleinen hab ich mir die ganze zeit die knie an der 888 aufgehauen.
> die 66 bleibt definitiv erst mal ne ganze weile,
> bin auch nicht sicher ob ich mir dann irgendwann ne 888 einbauen würde, die neuen sind so unglaublich schwer und die luftvariante möchte ich glaub ich nich... wenn dann ne leicht gebrauchte '07er 888 WC in dem gleichen grau aus amiland. aber das is alles erstma blödsinn, von der funktion her tut sich da nich wirklich was und mir gefällts mit der singlecrown auch ziemlich gut. die funzt auch super



hab mir auch ein 1.5 Rahmen gekauft ud zwar in 16.5", bin 178....denkt ihr das passt?
werde es ja nur für bike parks und shuttle rides brauchen....zum treten habe ich was anderes

@Switch: ich hab dir ne PM geschickt!


----------



## luxuzz (2. Februar 2008)

Ist Geschmackssache.
Wenn du es eher etwas verspielter haben möchtest und wendiger ist ein 16,5" besser. Wenn du eher heizen willst dann eher ein 18".

Aber du wirst bei deiner Größe schon das richtige genommen haben.


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Wenn du es eher etwas verspielter haben möchtest und wendiger ist ein 16,5" besser. Wenn du eher heizen willst dann eher ein 18".



Blub


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2008)

Glückwunsch zu deinem RMX. Schönes Ding.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

vielen dank


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2. Februar 2008)

Geiles Bike un dazu noch in Schwarz. Hoffe mein  RMX wird auch in den nächsten Wochen endlich fertig.
Black is beutiful


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)




----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen, ob das 07er RMX eine ketteführungsaufnahme nach dem alten oder nach dem 05er standard besitzt? danke!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (2. Februar 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Sollte jemand die Powerpointpräsentation brauchen um den Marzocchi Roco zu warten einfach kurze email dann schick ich sie.
> 
> Glückwunsch noch zum RMX



Powerpoint Service Manual für den Marzocchi Roco ist hier zu finden:

http://www.windwave.co.uk/documents/techinfo/rearshocks.html

Hat 20 mb war wohl nix mit email.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2. Februar 2008)

Ich meine nach dem alten  ISCG!


----------



## lamerson (2. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> es ist vollbracht.. ich hab tatsächlich ein RMX... nach so langer zeit
> 
> An dieser Stelle nochmal einen *dicken fetten* DANKESCHÖN-knutscher an niko!  ohne ihn wäre die ganze geschichte nicht realisirbar geworden
> von ihm kommt das hintere laufrad, die kurbelgeschichte, n haufen auf die fresse sowie seelischen beistand und all that sh....
> ...



toll wie du über deine neue karre freuen kannst,
viel spass in der neuen saison


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Februar 2008)

bansheenr1 schrieb:


> hab mir auch ein 1.5 Rahmen gekauft ud zwar in 16.5", bin 178....denkt ihr das passt?
> werde es ja nur für bike parks und shuttle rides brauchen....zum treten habe ich was anderes
> 
> @Switch: ich hab dir ne PM geschickt!



Denke schon das dir das passen wird! Ich hab auch einen 16,5er und bin 1,81groß. Am anfang war ich mir auch unsicher und hab im Forum gefragt, alle haben mir dazu geraten. Im Bikepark ist er perfekt. Bin voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Februar 2008)

ich setz eins drauf, ich bin 1,86 und fahre ein 16,5er...aber nur ein switch


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

lamerson schrieb:


> toll wie du über deine neue karre freuen kannst,
> viel spass in der neuen saison



danke, den meisten hier geht das wohl eher auf die eier


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2008)

Mich freuts wenns dich freut, ich hab mich auch so gefreut über mein RMX, jedoch würde es mich auch freuen ein paar bessere Bilder deines Bikes zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2008)

Genau 

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Februar 2008)

hier mal noch eins, is jetzt mehr oder weniger gut, aber hatte lust nach euren comments einfach noch ma schnell eins zu machen 
mehr und hoffentlich auch richtig gute kommen bald noch... mal sehen ob nikos bruder mal zeit hat und was die kleine digicam in freier natur noch so her gibt.


----------



## luxuzz (2. Februar 2008)

Schick schick. 
Aber warum zwei verschiedene Felgen ?
Zeit/Geld-mangel oder beabsichtigt ??


----------



## Red Dragon (2. Februar 2008)

Verdammt, ist dieser Stealth-Frame geil....

Ich glaub ich muss mein Slayer verkaufen, ich bin verliebt.  



> Aber warum zwei verschiedene Felgen ?



150mm Hinterbau und erstmal noch kein neues?

Gratulation Sw!tch, herrlich das Bike.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Februar 2008)

@ Luxuzz

geldmangel. Das ist mein altes Laufrad vom RMX
Switch- 135mm RMX-150mm is klar ......

Aber wird sich mit der zeit noch ändern   huhuhähä


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Februar 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Verdammt, ist dieser Stealth-Frame geil....
> 
> Ich glaub ich muss mein Slayer verkaufen, ich bin verliebt.
> 
> ...



Stealth-Frame kannst du ja ganz leicht mit einer Spraydose selber machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (3. Februar 2008)

Ja aber mach mal aus 'nem Slayer 'n RMX. 

Ich tausch auch gerne mein Slayer gegen ein RMX...


----------



## luxuzz (7. Februar 2008)

Hi,
es ist doch nicht möglich eine Fox Feder von einem 241mm Dämpfer in einen 222mm Dämpfer zu verbauen oder liege ich da falsch ?

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Soulbrother (7. Februar 2008)

*Ja!*


@Alex,
Glückwunsch,ein echt geiles Bike !


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Februar 2008)

Und wenn die Feder eine ganz normale lineare Kennlinie hat passen auch die Angaben die draufstehen.
Aber Vorsicht, net reinpressen und mit zu hoher Vorspannung der Feder fahren.

G.


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2008)

Schaut euch mal an wie man ein rmx mit aller Gewalt verunstalten kann:


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2008)

der Rahmen ansicht ist geil in diesem grün, der Rest....hm, sag da mal lieber nix zu


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

hey immerhin sind es keine Double Wide  
die Gabel ist schon fast Frorider-Oldschool

und wenn das grün noch ein Kryptonit-Grün wäre wärs geil


----------



## luxuzz (8. Februar 2008)

24" die Laufräder und die Gabel.. oh man das arme Ding =(

Das Bike hat aber keine orriginalfarbe ?? Oder gibt es dann wirklich, mal wieder als sonderlackierung, von denen man nichts mitbekommt ??

Sieht echt schick aus


----------



## neikless (8. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> oh man das arme Ding =([/IMG]



 das kommt irgendwie lustig rüber von dir


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

nein ist keine originalfarbe

aber das Blau sieht cool aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (8. Februar 2008)

Wie soll ich das denn verstehen Neikless  ???

Die Farbe find ich echt porno.. aber nein es wurden ja lieber braun töne verwendet...


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


>



Wow, das ist es wert gequoted zu werden. Find ich SEHR geil! Endlich mal ein blaues RMX...und ein schönes dazu!


----------



## santacruza (8. Februar 2008)

geniale farbe! nur ich mag des 1.5 steurrohr rgendwie nicht gut, sieht wie ne angeklebte dose aus


----------



## luxuzz (8. Februar 2008)

Ja das stimmt, aber die Farbe ist echt der Hammer...
Genauso wollte ich damals haben.. wurde dann aber das rote draus..


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2008)

holla die waldfee, der grüne und vorallem den blauen frame find ich echt wunderschön! die monster geht am rmx klar mMn... hardcore bike schlecht hin und so.. 24" dagegen is wie ne sid da reinzuknallen, da könnt ich ausrasten....


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Februar 2008)

Das Ding ist aber echt mal* FETT*...ich seh´s gerade aufgebaut vor meinem geistigen Auge da stehen...


----------



## luxuzz (8. Februar 2008)

Die Farbe ist einfach mal oberporno.. genau so wollte ich die Farbe damals haben.. Blau metallic.
Schade das so etwas nicht in serie gegangen ist 
Wäre bestimmt wesentlich mehr verkauft worden als des Rmx Team in braun


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2008)

Also ich fand ja dieses Lilane 2007er absolut supergenial. 
Hätte ich mir beinahe ganz knapp gekauft....harperte nur an dieser Steckachse. 

G.


----------



## numinisflo (8. Februar 2008)

Jetzt machst du mich aber stutzig. Ein lilanes RMX?
2007 war doch braun und hellblau?

Das einzigste lilane Rocky welches mir in den Sinn kommt war das Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2008)

In Amyland gabs ein Lilanes...auch irgendwie metallic.
Hab dummerweise die Bilder net gespeichert.
Habt ihr des net gesehen in einem EbayShop.
Rahmen 18Zoll nagelneu sofortkauf, umgerechnet vom Dollar ca860Euro.
War 2mal drinn, weil er es beim ersten mal net losgebracht hat.
Hatte zur gleichen Zeit ein Staelth 18Zoll nagelneu sofortkauf umgerechnet 780Euro drinn.
Plus 19% verschmerzbaren Zoll. Wäre voll der Hammer gewesen.
Aber hätte mich zuviel Arbeit wegen der Steckachse gekostet....wegen Rohloff und so.

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2008)

okay, jetzt können meine fragen auch wieder weg


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> okay, jetzt können meine fragen auch wieder weg



Ich war schneller 

G.

Edit: man hast du des schnell geändert.


----------



## Sw!tch (8. Februar 2008)

hm der smile funzt nicht wenn er alleine steht


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. Februar 2008)

das ist das Team in Braun.
das kommt nur auf dem Foto lila rüber


----------



## Xexano (9. Februar 2008)

Lila, Braun? Ich sehe auf dieser Seite nur einen BLAUEN Rahmen und den gab es sehr wohl, 2005er Frame, Serie! Follow me!
Den hellblauen 07er brauche ich sicherlich nicht mehr zu erwähnen...

Was mich nur verwirrt sind die modernen Sticker. Die gab es eigentlich erst ab 2006... 


Übrigens: Es gab auch Serienmässig ein grünes RMX. Wurde halt eben nur sehr selten gesichtet: 2004, Serie, RMX Pro
Follow me...

Hat aber wahrscheinlich nichts mit dem grünen RMX hier zu tun. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Februar 2008)

Die Links von dir haben mit beiden Bikes überhaupt nichts zu tun!
Das von mir gepostete und mit schrecklichem Aufbau gesegnete grüne RMX hat nichts mit dem anderen grünen von deinem Link zu tun (2004er RMX Pro). Noch viel weniger Gemeinsamkeiten bei den beiden blauen. In deinem Link sieht man ein 2005er RMX R3, welches es serienmäßig zu kaufen gab. Das andere, hier zu sehende blaue RMX ist erstens eine ganz andere Farbe und zweitens ein 2007er Frame, zu erkennen auch am 1.5"er Steuerrohr (und am Hinterbau usw...).


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Februar 2008)

ich meine das bei ebay aus Canada. Das kommt lilia rüber, ist aber das braune Team.

und das grüne was hier mit Monster gepostet wurde ist das gleiche grün wie beim 2006er Flo....jedenfalls ähnlich


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

Des grün hat man ja schon öfters gesehen.

Hats du ein Foto wo des braun lila rüberkommt.
Weil so lila kann doch kein braun rüberkommen. 
War ja auf allen Fotos und Detailansichten so schön lila.

G.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Februar 2008)

jo xex, thema verfehlt, 6, setzen.


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2008)

Der Niko hat schon recht,auf den Bildern sah es sehr stark nach lila aus,war aber bei ganz genauem Betrachten als braun auszumachen.Allerdings konnte man das nur an wenigen Ecken des Rahmens erkennen.Das Foto war wohl total überblitzt gewesen.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht wollte er auch nur das es sich vom braunen Laub besser abhebt 
Aber ist dann schon krass wie die Farbe verfälscht war.

G.


----------



## Jendo (9. Februar 2008)

Ich hab die Bilder auch gesehen und es sah tatsächlich nicht ganz nach Braun aus 

Aber für mich steht fest das das Braune RMX mit Abstand eines der besten Lackierungen von Rocky für das RMX war und ist! Inklusive OnePointFive ein warer Traum.
Wenn der Bock nicht so irrsinnig schwer wäre 

mfg und schönes WE,
Jendo


----------



## luxuzz (10. Februar 2008)

Määääp

Ich find im gegensatz zu Jendo das das Braun eine absolute Kathastrophe darstellt... lieber hätten sie solch ein traumhaftes blau metallic herstellen sollen....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. Februar 2008)

Braun und Erdfarben sind auch nicht mein Ding! Darum finde ich die meisten Farben der gänigen Bikehersteller zum kotzen. Ich steh mehr auf kräftige Farben wie sie mitte der 90iger waren. Meine Hoffnung, sie werden wieder kommen.


----------



## Condor (10. Februar 2008)

Die grünen RMX gibts in Whistler haufenweise als Leihbikes... sind allesamt die letzten Schrottmühlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. Februar 2008)

Leute, bevor Ihr jetzt alle meine Aussagen als falsch abstempelt, bitte ich euch, meine Posts bisschen genauer zu lesen:



Xexano schrieb:


> Ich sehe auf dieser Seite nur einen BLAUEN Rahmen und den gab es sehr wohl, 2005er Frame, Serie! Follow me!
> Den hellblauen 07er brauche ich sicherlich nicht mehr zu erwähnen... Hier erwähnte ich, dass es bei der ganzen RMX-Serie offizielle blaue Frames gab! Hier sabbern die Leute wegen einem blauen Frame ihre T-Shirts, Pullover und Hemden voll. Warum forschen sie einfach dann nicht nach einem 2005er Frame und kaufen den?
> 
> Was mich nur verwirrt sind die modernen Sticker. Die gab es eigentlich erst ab 2006...  Hier differenziere ich schon, dass das gepostete blaue Frame doch relativ modern ist und vermutlich erst nach 2006 gefertigt wurde. Das einzige, was ich jetzt nicht mit berücksichtigt habe war das 1.5 Steuerrohr, denn sonst hätte ich sagen können: Definitiv ein 2007er Frame, jedoch komischerweise in DunkelBlau...
> ...



Vielen Dank für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## Sw!tch (13. Februar 2008)

behauptet ja niemand dass sie falsch sind, hatten nur nix mitm thema zu tun...


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2008)

ääähm, hust, vllt interessierts ja jemanden....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-R...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bansheenr1 (14. Februar 2008)

verdammt....warst schneller


----------



## luxuzz (14. Februar 2008)

Porno Lackierung, aber ich find der Aufbau passt nicht zum Frame..


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Februar 2008)

stimmt, supermonster, gazzas und 24" doublewides wären besser gewesen 
wo passt da irgendwas im aufbau nich zum rahmen?


----------



## neikless (14. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Porno Lackierung, aber ich find der Aufbau passt nicht zum Frame..


 

immer wenn ich denke das selbst du nicht noch dümmer sein kannst,
beweisst du ganz deutlich das dies doch möglich ist  ... 
 

oder wer im glaushaus sitzt sollte nicht mit steinen werfen

*nice ride !!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (14. Februar 2008)

Stimmt, wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht mir Feuer spielen!
Aufbau is doch süperb! 
Aber ich glaub nicht dass des bei dem Startpreis so schnell weggeht!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2008)

hm...also ich finde die Frabe nicht sooo toll. Kann es sein das es das Blau vom Slayer SS ist, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (15. Februar 2008)

Jeder darf doch seine eigene Meinung haben Mr.Freeride !?
Und mir sagt ebend der aufbau nicht so zu. Dennoch habe ich nicht gesagt das er schlecht ist oder sogar technisch schlecht. Nur jeder hat bei dem Aufbau eines Rades andere Vorzüge.

Mal sehen ob sich ein Käufer bei dem Preis finden wird.


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> ebend


 eben_d_? Wieso eben_d_?

Eben_d _gibts gar nicht http://www.duden.de/suche/index.php?begriff=ebend&bereich=mixed&pneu= 

"Meinten sie vielleicht Abend?" 

Das blau könnte tatsächlich das vom Slayer sein, aber mir erscheint es etwas dunkler. Aber beim Rob würd ich eh nie nen Rad kaufen - mal abgesehen davon dass ers für den Kurs eh nicht wegbringt. Der Aufbau ist halt "Fro" - da gibts nichts zu mäkeln. Trotzdem wunder ich mich über den Ton hier teilweise?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2008)

@luxuzz

hä? habe ich was verpasst? Habe ich dich angemacht?
richtig, und meine meinung ist, das ich das blau nicht soo toll finde. Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## luxuzz (15. Februar 2008)

Entschuldigung. Ich hatte mich vertippt. 
Ich meinte damit Neikless und seine Aussage.
Das "Wort" ebend gibt es nicht, richtig. Es ist lediglich eine Dialektform von eben.


----------



## Homegrown (15. Februar 2008)

So nun ist mal wieder gut hier... 


Wart ihr denn alle dieses Jahr schon wieder schön heizen mit euren Bikes ?
Ich werde morgen das erste mal wieder losdüsen.. 
Wie ich mich freue


----------



## santacruza (15. Februar 2008)

ich denke mal diejenigen die hier den dicken machen oder sich schnell im ton vergreifen sind im wahren leben zahm...nicht immer gleich  aufregen  


klar, sobald es taut darf das rocky raus zum spielen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (15. Februar 2008)

Schleichwerbung für Xt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Februar 2008)

jo kein ding  

ja ich wollte letzten Sonntag es wieder so richtig krachen lassen im Deister....aber nö kurz vorm losfahren habe ich in ein Messer gegriffen und wurde mit 5 Stichen genäht.
Sind dann trotzdem gefahren. Ich habe dann nur zugeschaut.

Zuschauen kann sogar auch spaß machen.....besonders wenn Sw!tch mit seinem Stealth runtergeballert kommt, oder El lingo und Kairo  

aber jungs....am 23.2 bin ich wieder voll dabei denke ich ..


----------



## neikless (15. Februar 2008)

sehr schoenes RMX mit dem matsch
klar also ich bin fast hand zahm

das wort ebent gibts auf hessisch nur mit t hinten
am woe gehts nach willinger juhuu

da ich mich ja bald aus dem RMX forum verabschiede  muss ich ja noch 
mal richtig auf die kacke hauen  , werde einige und einiges hier vermissen aber
maches auch nicht ...


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Februar 2008)

Da ich bald nach Malaysia gehe (Kuala Lumpur) muss ich mich zwar nicht vom RMX verabschieden, aber zumindest vom aktuellen Aufbau.
Deswegen nochmal meins - Updates folgen bald!




Freu mich schon so mal neue Wege zu erkunden - auch wenn ich nicht bei euren Treffen dabei bin - gefahren wird trotzdem, nur eben mal woanders.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2008)

Was hast du für Änderungen geplant?
Nimmst du das RMX dann mit nach Asien?


----------



## santacruza (15. Februar 2008)

heute friert es....alternative für daheim:
http://fr2db.free.fr/play.php?track=5603


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2008)

Geplant habe ich: Titan Feder, 2008er 66SL ATA, Atlas Lenker & Vorbau, Carbonsattelstütze, Fizik Flash in Beige und evtl nen King Steuersatz - der Diabolus bringts nicht mehr.
Jo, Bike kommt mir nach K.L. - die haben da ne sehr racelastige Szene, das werd ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## numinisflo (16. Februar 2008)

Hört sich sehr gut an Felix.
Wechselst du die Totem aus Performancegründen oder aufgrund der Qualitätsprobleme oder willlst du einfach was neues haben?


----------



## iNSANE! (16. Februar 2008)

Aus Performance Gründen die aus Qualitätsproblemen resultieren...Ausserdem hab ich ja ne Zocchi Connection und ich mag einheitliche Fahrwerke - so herstellermäßig.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2008)

Prima "Asia Set Up"   ...kann ich mir gut vorstellen,so!Welche Carbonstütze kommt denn rein?Next?

Um die Strecken dort bist du echt zu beneiden,die Bilder haben mir saugut gefallen,die sind eine schöne Abwechslung zu unseren heimatlichen Strecken 



iNSANE! schrieb:


> ...und ich mag einheitliche Fahrwerke - so herstellermäßig.



 *!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansheenr1 (18. Februar 2008)

Hey!

Wollt nur fragen wo Ihr die 12mm achse bekommt. Selber machen oder gekauft...
Ich hab mir ein 07er rmx stealth frame gegönt und jetzt sehe ich das beim Ausfalende so eine komische ausfräsung ist???

soll ich mir meine selbstgemachte achse so ausfräsen das sie genau in das Ausfalende passt oder kann die rund sein?

danke

M


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2008)

brauchst ne ganz normale achse. ich selbst werd jetzt allerdings auf shimano saint schaltwerk/achse umrüsten, weils dann nicht mehr ganz so fummelig ist.

was für eine ausfräsung meinst du genau?


----------



## luxuzz (18. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich hab mal ne kurze Frage.
Es geht um die Lackierung der Frames von 06.
Diese sind doch gepulvert oder irre ich mich und sind doch lackiert ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus 

Gruß


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Februar 2008)

Wie immer schon bei Rocky sind die mit Wasserfarbe angemalt. Lang lebe also die individuelle Gestaltung


----------



## bansheenr1 (18. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> brauchst ne ganz normale achse. ich selbst werd jetzt allerdings auf shimano saint schaltwerk/achse umrüsten, weils dann nicht mehr ganz so fummelig ist.
> 
> was für eine ausfräsung meinst du genau?




kannst du mir vielleicht ein foto machen vom Ausfallende?


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2008)

die achse wird ganz normal festgeschraubt, dann klemmst du sie noch ma zusätzlich mit den beiden schellen. für die rechte seite werden zwei verschiede schellen mitgeliefert, einma eine mit schaltwerksaufnahme und einma eben für saint


----------



## bansheenr1 (18. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> die achse wird ganz normal festgeschraubt, dann klemmst du sie noch ma zusätzlich mit den beiden schellen. für die rechte seite werden zwei verschiede schellen mitgeliefert, einma eine mit schaltwerksaufnahme und einma eben für saint



Hey danke Switch!

jenau...die achse kann ich ja festschrauben, das Problem bekomme ich mit den beiden Schellen!
Wenn ich die Achse drinn habe lassen sich die Schellen nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag festschrauben wie bei dir...
Die Schellen sind an der Stelle die die Achse festklemmt ja flach, und wenn ich  die ganz festschraube ist das Durchmesser des Lochs kleiner als 12mm???


----------



## Sw!tch (18. Februar 2008)

klar, du sollst sie ja auch nicht ganz festschrauben, das ganze soll nur auf spannnung gehalten werden! ich glaub aber ich versteh nicht ganz was du genau meinst... kannst du sie ganz festschrauben wenn die achse drinnen ist?


----------



## woodracer (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Da es hir grad um die Steckachse und so geht wollte ich fragen ob wär in sachen umrüsten von einer ABBA SOS Nabe von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse helfen kann....
Da ich jetzt ein RMX habe ist der Schnellspanner nicht mehr so angebracht!!!  

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansheenr1 (18. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> klar, du sollst sie ja auch nicht ganz festschrauben, das ganze soll nur auf spannnung gehalten werden! ich glaub aber ich versteh nicht ganz was du genau meinst... kannst du sie ganz festschrauben wenn die achse drinnen ist?



wenn die achse drinnen ist kann ich die schellen nicht ganz festschrauben...da sind mind. 3-4mm Luft dazwischen...wenn ich mir aber dein foto anschaue sieht es so aus als wären die Schellen ganz festgeschraubt...

ich mach noch ein Foto morgen um es klarer darzustellen...


----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

Hey! So sieht es aus...die Achse ist ja drin, aber die Schellen lassen sich nicht weiter festschrauben...





und so siehts zur zeit aus:


----------



## luxuzz (19. Februar 2008)

immer diese orangenen Rollen 
Schonmal nachgeschaut ob die Gewinde lang genug sind oder die Schrauben zu lang sind


----------



## Sw!tch (19. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil die Saint+Mrp! Die Kombo is bei mir auch geplant, allerdings die G2.
Schwarze Rollen wären natürlich noch sehr schön.
Der Rahmen ist hässlich.

Ist die Geschichte denn lose oder fest? Wenn fest, dann passt das schon so. Bei mir sitzt es auch nur n kleines Stück weiter dran, liegt vllt am Foto.


----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

ja ja ja....schwarze rollen kommen noch!

Nein, die Sache ist schon ziemlich fest zugeschraubt! Ich dachte halt das die Schellen genau in diesen Sitz passen mussen...

@Switch: dein Rahmen ist auch nicht grad schöner


----------



## santacruza (19. Februar 2008)

nur so ne frage: gibts bei dir keinen rm fachhändler der davon ne ahnung haben muss? hier gibts sonst unter umständen 5 meinungen von 4 leuten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> nur so ne frage: gibts bei dir keinen rm fachhändler der davon ne ahnung haben muss? hier gibts sonst unter umständen 5 meinungen von 4 leuten



nein, leider nein...bin aus Slowenien und wir haben keinen RM händler


----------



## Flow.Zero (19. Februar 2008)

Haste aber dafür zwei Transitions


----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

Nur noch einen! 
Preston rahmen wartet auf nen neuen Besitzer...


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2008)

Wo wir schon beim Thema Stealth sind...





greets, 
Mario


----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

beeyoootch....sieht das geil aus!!!!!!

Hey Mario, kannst du mir vielleicht nen guten Rat geben was das Achsenproblem angeht?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. Februar 2008)

Hi, 
kann es sein, dass du versuchst eine 10mm Achse in den 12mm Hinterbau zu bekommen? Da kann es eben vorkommen, dass die Schelle gar keinen Kontakt bekommt. Die Schrauben kann man nämlich normalerweise nicht bis zum Anschlag anziehen. Die würden sonst oben aus der Schwinge kommen..
Verwende ansonsten mal kürzere Schrauben und probier es dann. Vorausgesetzt deine Achse hat wirklich 12mm!


----------



## bansheenr1 (19. Februar 2008)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann es sein, dass du versuchst eine 10mm Achse in den 12mm Hinterbau zu bekommen? Da kann es eben vorkommen, dass die Schelle gar keinen Kontakt bekommt. Die Schrauben kann man nämlich normalerweise nicht bis zum Anschlag anziehen. Die würden sonst oben aus der Schwinge kommen..
> Verwende ansonsten mal kürzere Schrauben und probier es dann. Vorausgesetzt deine Achse hat wirklich 12mm!




Klar habe ich eine 12mm Achse ich will ja nur wissen ob es normal ist das die Schellen nicht in Kontakt mit der Schwinge kommen. Aufm Foto oben kannste sehen das da cca 3-4mm luft zwischen der Schelle und der Schwinge ist! Ich dachte immer das sich die Schellen richtig gut in die Schwinge einpassen mussen!

Naja, ich mach das schon....


----------



## Xexano (20. Februar 2008)

Kann es sein, dass die untere Schelle an der Achse nicht richtig ausgefräst ist? 

Bei Sw!tch sehe ich das leider nicht genau wegen der großen Mutter, bei dir sieht jedoch das ganze so "plan" aus...

@Mario: Sind diese "Schellen-Schaltaugen" stabiler als die normalen Schaltaugen beim RMX? 
Wenn ja: Ist es möglich, so eine Schelle auch an ein 06er RMX dranzubauen? (Ich vermute mal, dass das leider nicht geht wegen den Schrauben!?)


----------



## bansheenr1 (20. Februar 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die untere Schelle an der Achse nicht richtig ausgefräst ist?
> 
> Bei Sw!tch sehe ich das leider nicht genau wegen der großen Mutter, bei dir sieht jedoch das ganze so "plan" aus...



Genau das frag ich mich auch! Meine Schelle ist ja plan und kann die runde 12mm achse garnicht richtig umfangen. Da gucken cca 3mm Achse aus dieser ausfräsung an der Schwinge heraus! 
Ich dachte nun ich fräse mir die Achse an der Stelle auch plan und dann sitzt das alles n bissel schöner!


----------



## Red Dragon (20. Februar 2008)

Da ich wohl bald ein RMX besitzen werde, hab ich da noch eine Frage:

Ich bräuchte eine für mein Gewicht passende Feder für 'nen Roco WC. Momentan ist eine 550er verbaut, allerdings wird die wohl für mich mit zarten 65 Kg doch zu stark sein.

Hat einer eine Idee welche Feder da passen sollte? 400er o. 450er?

Steckachse kann ich jede beliebige in 150x12mm nehmen, oder?

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. Februar 2008)

Hi Dragon,
bei der Federhärte kann ich helfen, klick mich gehst du auf "Federhärte bei Dämpfern" ...  Bei der Steckachse musst du natürlich auch das passende Laufrad/Nabe berücksichtigen.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21. Februar 2008)

Mein RMX ist auch endlich fertig. Die Saisoneröffnung kann kommen.


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Februar 2008)

Sehr edel!


----------



## numinisflo (21. Februar 2008)

Bis auf einige Details echt gut.

Stealth scheint das neue Canuck zu sein.


----------



## luxuzz (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finds schick, besonders mit der dezenten roten Farbe.
Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Vorbau posten.
Hab den bislang noch nie am Rad montiert gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Februar 2008)

Taugt 

Kannst ja noch einen der beiden Spacer unter die erste Brücke stecken, dann kommen die Abstände optisch besser.

G.


----------



## Grüner Hulk (21. Februar 2008)

Rein vom Foto aus betrachtet scheint es nicht gehen zu können. 
Runde Achse trifft auf gerade Schelle.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. Februar 2008)

hui jui jui
mein respekt

für mich eines der top 5 unter den schönsten RMX   
finde ich sehr sehr geil


----------



## bansheenr1 (22. Februar 2008)

Grüner Hulk schrieb:


> Rein vom Foto aus betrachtet scheint es nicht gehen zu können.
> Runde Achse trifft auf gerade Schelle.




...deswegen will ich wissen ob das bei allen so ist, oder ist das nur bei meinem Rahmen so...beim Switch's RMX schaut es ganz anders aus, zumindest aufm Foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (27. Februar 2008)

"im actualy not happy about it. i broke it by going of a small jump on to flat landing, and it snapped right when i landed, wierd!!!"


----------



## luxuzz (27. Februar 2008)

Das erste gebrochene Rmx was ich gesehen habe  (ab bj 05)
Das arme arme Ding.
Das der Typ noch lachen kann


----------



## TurboLenzen (27. Februar 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> "im actualy not happy about it. i broke it by going of a small jump on to *flat landing*, and it snapped right when i landed, wierd!!!"



"Garagendachdroppen"


----------



## RattleHead (27. Februar 2008)

My Worst Nichtmare..............But he can still smile!


----------



## Grüner Hulk (27. Februar 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Das erste gebrochene Rmx was ich gesehen habe  (ab bj 05)
> Das arme arme Ding.
> Das der Typ noch lachen kann



Ruhig bleiben. Es war sicherlich nicht sein Bike und falls doch, hat er es nicht bezahlt. Schau mal sein Gesicht an, der kann selbst wenn er ab dem Tag an dem ihn seine Mama auf die Welt gepresst hat gearbeitet hat gar nicht soviel Geld verdient haben, dass er sich auch nur den Rahmen SELBER kaufen konnte. Auf solche kleinen Sch..sser steh ich voll. Papi bezahlt, Bürschle schrottet und ist stolz drauf was er für Eier hat.


----------



## neikless (28. Februar 2008)

wie lange gibt rocky eigentlich garantie auf rahmen bruch
ich könnte mir vorstellen das dies ersetz wird ...

vielleicht handelt es sich auch schlicht einfach um einen materialfeher, kommt halt vor.
habe so einen bruch bzw gerissene scheissnaht nur einmal noch gesehen in whistler
und der rider sah nicht gut aus sowas ist nicht schön der bubi hier hat wohl mehr glück als sonstwas
und oder aber besser bike kaputt fahren als gar nicht fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

Würde mal sagen bei den Dellen in den Rohren vorne durch die Doppelbrückeneinschläge (zumindest sieht es so aus) war er schon ein wenig vorbelastet.
Des Bild  seh ich jetzt net als kritisch an.
Bei entsprechender Behandlung hält kein Ramen wirklich lange 

G.


----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2008)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es damals nur 2 Jahre waren, dies aber vor einiger zeit auf 4 oder Mehr angehoben wurde.
Berichtigt mich, wenn es falsch ist.

Ach ich bin ganz ruhig  Ich find es nur schade für den Rahmen...

Das Alter hat weniger damit zu tun, ob man sich das Bike selber leisten kann oder nicht. Sondern ob man dafür arbeiten geht oder von Beruf pappas Sohn spielt.
Gruß


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

also ansich ist es doch total piep wie sich jemand ein Bike finanziert der 10000 km von uns weg wohnt, und das nur anhand einens Fotos zu analysieren finde ich ein wenig vorschnell


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Februar 2008)

Garantie ist nur 1 Jahr.

G.


----------



## luxuzz (28. Februar 2008)

Hab ich auch nie gesagt. Sondern lediglich den Unterschied erklärt. 
Wie er es gemacht hat weiß wohl nur er selbst.

Garantie echt nur 1 Jahr ?? oh man...


----------



## decolocsta (28. Februar 2008)

Hey nur 1 Jahr, naja, dafür kosten ja Rockys nicht die Welt, da kann man so knappe Garantiezeiten verkraften


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. März 2008)

Garantie 1 Jahr??? Bei uns in Österreich ist vom Gesetz her 2 Jahre vorgeschrieben. Egal was man kauft.


----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2008)

Mal ne frage an euch.
Ich fahre z.Z ne 700er Feder bei einem dhx 4.0 was schon ziemlich viel ist, da ich gerade mal mit ausrüstung an die 80-85kg heran komme.(allerdings auch nur die Luftkammer "halb voll")
Da ich mir nächste Woche den 08er Dhx 5.0 hole, bin ich am überlegen ob ich eine weichere Feder nehmen soll.
Welche Federn habt ihr denn verbaut und wieviel wiegt ihr ??

Klar muss jeder es selbst wissen und sie auf sein Fahrstil anpassen.Ich wäre euch aber dennoch dankbar für ein kurzes Feedback


----------



## neikless (1. März 2008)

700 ist viel zu hart für dich ! versuch mal ne 450 bis 500
wenn du es butter weich haben willst auch weniger !
hab vielleicht noch eine müsste mal schauen ...

die angabe "halb voll" find ich putzig aber bist du dir sicher vielleicht ja auch "halb leer"


----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2008)

Vielen Dank schonmal.
Die Bezeichnung war wirklich etwas ungünstig ausgewählt. Der Dämpfer wurde damals auf 50% des maixmal Druckes aufgepumpt.

Damals war die 500er Feder zu weich gewesen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr woran es genau lag. 
Vielen Dank schonmal werde mir dieses mal wieder eine 500er wohl nehmen

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (10. März 2008)

Hey,

da ich mal wieder in Deutschland heimgekommen bin, mache ich auch mal eben ein RMX-Checkup. Mir kamen dazu ein paar Fragen auf:

1.) Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wieviel Bar ich im Dämpfer ursprünglich drauf hatte. Ich schraube zwar gleich mal die Dämpferpumpe ran und checke mal, aber dabei wird wahrscheinlich leider Luft entweichen, so dass ich nicht unbedingt diese Zahl als "Ursprungsversion" ernstnehmen sollte. Das letzte Mal hatte ich den Dämpfer im Sommer mit Elmar von SRAM eingestellt. Mit wieviel BAR/psi fahrt ihr bei eurem RMX (Fox DHX 5.0-Dämpfer) bei welcher Feder? Ich habe eine 400er Feder und wiege zw. 79-82 kg (wechselt ständig). Könnte sein, dass ich ca. 11 Bar drin habe... Was empfehlt ihr?
(Wer meint, die 400er Feder sei zu weich: Nein, sie ist eigentlich sehr gut. Dämpft sehr gut und Durchschläge hatte ich nur vllt. 3 mal, wo man es aber wirklich auch nicht verhindern konnte (Gegenhanglandung, Landung überflogen (Flat) o.ä.)) (Nebenfrage: Die hinteren Zahlen der Federstärke sind leider schon etwas abgerubbelt, deswegen nochmals zum Check: Es müsste eine 400 x _?2.8?_er sein, richtig?) 

2.)  Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die 888-Gabel, wenn man sie hebt und normal wieder absetzt, sich ca. 1.5 mm - 2 mm hoch und runterbewegt (bzw. einfedert)? Fällt mir irgendwie erst jetzt so krass auf, ich habe deswegen irgendwie das Gefühl, das ist nicht in Ordnung so!  

3.) Lager-Sache... schon seit 2 Jahren laufen die Lager sehr smooth und haben keine Zicken gemacht (toitoitoi!). Wie checke u. pflege ich sie jetzt am besten? Ausbauen und fetten?


Ich würde mich auf euer Feedback freuen. Es macht immer wieder Spaß zu wissen, dass das Bike für die nächste Ausfahrt einsatzbereit ist!


----------



## luxuzz (10. März 2008)

1.)Also zu deiner Feder die zweite Bennenung ist 2,80.
Ich hab zwar nur den Dhx 4.0 fahre ihn allerdings mit ca 11Bar, dafür aber auch eine zu harte Feder.

2)War bei meiner 888 damals auch so (Baujahr 06). Wenn nicht erhöhe doch mal die Vorspannung der Gabel

3.)Muss dir wer anderes helfen, da ich meine noch nicht gewartet habe.

Gruß


----------



## bansheenr1 (10. März 2008)

fast fertig....


----------



## Jendo (10. März 2008)

Sehr schick!
Die orangene Rollen wollen mir nicht so ganz gefallen


----------



## Homegrown (10. März 2008)

Also mir gefällt es richtig gut...
So komplett schwarz...


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. März 2008)

Woho! Richtig schön geworden! Der Vorbau und die Saint Kurbeln ergänzt sich gut mit dem Rahmen!


----------



## Red Dragon (10. März 2008)

WOW, sehr schönes RMX!  

Naja, auch wenns wahrscheinlich Haue gibt, mir gefallen die orangenen Rollen. Nur der Vorbau sollte noch erstzt werden, evtl. 'n Sunline oder Thomson.

Und bitte lass die 66 dran, mit SC siehts echt schick aus.


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. März 2008)

Ja sehr fein!
Das Stealth ist doch immer wieder schön, egal wie es aufgebaut ist.

Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## Xexano (11. März 2008)

Wenn ihr mit dem Sabbern des tatsächlich schick aufgebautem RMX (P.S.: Das Draht am Schaltwerk KÜRZEN!!! Die Spacer-Geschichte ist auch noch gerade so ok...) fertig seid, könnt ihr gerne meine Fragen beantworten... (Sorry, 1 Meinung reicht mir noch nicht aus  ) 

1.) Mit wieviel Bar/psi im DHX 5.0 Dämpfer fahrt ihr (mit welcher Federstärke)?

2.) Ist Spiel in der 888-Gabel wirklich normal?

3.) Lager-Check u. Pflege wie am Besten? (Dazu habe ich ja noch gar keine Antwort bekommen!)



Xexano schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da ich mal wieder in Deutschland heimgekommen bin, mache ich auch mal eben ein RMX-Checkup. Mir kamen dazu ein paar Fragen auf:
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TurboLenzen (11. März 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit dem Sabbern des tatsächlich schick aufgebautem RMX (P.S.: Das Draht am Schaltwerk KÜRZEN!!! Die Spacer-Geschichte ist auch noch gerade so ok...) fertig seid, könnt ihr gerne meine Fragen beantworten... (Sorry, 1 Meinung reicht mir noch nicht aus  )
> 
> 1.) Mit wieviel Bar/psi im DHX 5.0 Dämpfer fahrt ihr (mit welcher Federstärke)?
> 
> ...




1: Ich würde an deiner Stelle mit mindestens 13 BAR fahren. Bei deinem Gewicht (nicht falsch verstehen)  und der 400er Feder macht das sicher mehr Sinn als 11 BAR. Der Hinerbau würde dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr durchschlagen. Soll er auch nicht! Zur Not versuch einfach mal ne 500er Feder. Würde genau so feinfühlig ansprechen aber zum Ende des Federwegas macht sie dann schneller zu und rasselt nicht durch.

2: Teilweise ja. Bei deinem Modell kann das schonmal vorkommen. Versuch sie noch etwas vor zu spannen dann müsste es weg sein.

3: Ich empfehle die Achsen auszubauen, die Lager reinigen, neu Fetten und dann wieder zusammen setzen. Fang aber nicht an die Lager aus den Umlenkhebeln raus zu klopfen esseidenn sie sind Defekt. Aber wenn sie sich leichtgängig drehen lassen und alles in Ordnung ist, dann lass sie drin und fette sie nur neu.

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## LB Jörg (11. März 2008)

@Bansheen: Echt fein   

@Xexano:Zu 2: Ist bei fast allen so, bzw. ist bei all meinen Freunden so und jetzt bei meiner nagelneuen WC auch. 
Bei 2mm brauchst dir da keine Gedanken zu machen.
Die einzige wo es net so war, war meine 05er RC.

Zu 3: Never change a running System


G.


----------



## Xexano (11. März 2008)

Danke für die tollen Tipps!  
Der Dämpfer ist nur bis jetzt 2-3x durchgeschlagen als ich z.B. wie gesagt in den Gegenhang geklatscht bin. Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal eine 500er Feder ausprobieren. Ist die Federstärke wirklich 500x*2.80''*(eben dieser Teil ist bei meiner Feder jetzt unleserlich) wie luxuzz sagte? Laut der Tabelle wäre das dann für 216/222 mm Dämpfer, das RMX besitzt jedoch einen 203 mm Dämpfer, es gibt z.B. auch noch die 500x2.35'' Feder für 190/200 mm Dämpfer (bin mir selber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich eine 400x2.80'' oder 400x2.45'' Feder habe).

Mein Gewicht ist doch okay. Ist ja alles nur Muskelmasse!   Ihr wiegt doch alle viel zu wenig! 


Die anderen Tipps mache ich gleich. Soll ich irgendein spezielles Fett nehmen oder reicht einfaches Maschinenfett aus dem Baumarkt aus?

@LBJörg: Ich will die Lager ja auch nicht wechseln, sondern einfach nur checken und pflegen, damit sie weiterhin smooth laufen. Ich höre ständig, dass irgendwelche Leute die Lagern pflegen, ich hingegen ziehe nur die Schrauben mal nach, das wars. Nach 2 Jahren kommt das einem schon mal komisch vor und man hat das Gefühl, man vernachlässigt das Bike schändlich! 

Ich schaue einfach mal, ob ich die 888 perfekt hinkriege, ansonsten lasse ich es halt so. Fiel mir irgendwie vorher nicht so extrem auf... (da hat eher mal ein etwas lockerer Vorbau genervt oder so, aber kein Spiel in der Gabel)


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2008)

Die Einbaulänge beim Rmx ist allerdings 222mm  
Eine 2,45 Feder wäre doch sehr kurz und zu klein


----------



## TurboLenzen (11. März 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> wie luxuzz sagte? Laut der Tabelle wäre das dann für 216/222 mm Dämpfer, das RMX besitzt jedoch einen 203 mm Dämpfer,



Das RMX hat einen Federweg von 203mm! Die Einbaulänge ist allerdings 222mm! Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. Die Federlänge muss immer zu der Einbaulänge des Dämpfers passen und nicht zum Federweg. Die Einbaulänge misst man Mittelpunkt von Auge zu Auge (also da wo die Schrauben durch kommen).
Wenn du eine 500er fahren möchtest, dann brauchst du eine 500x2,80" Feder. Ganz sicher!

greets,


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt auch einen neuen dhx 5.0 von 08 bestellt mit einer 500er Feder. Mal sehen wie der Dämpfer ist 
Gabs hier nicht sogar jemanden der mit einer 350iger Feder fährt oder gefahren ist ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2008)

ich fahre bei meinen 86kg ohne Ausrüstung/mit ca. 92kg eine 400´er Feder, finde es perfekt. Es ist zwar vom ersten Eindruck her recht weich, habe aber mal den SAG gemessen, komme auf ca. 25-28%, das ist genau richtig, ist mir noch nie durchgeschlagen. Meine Gabel (888) ist genauso weich, passt gut zusammen.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. März 2008)

Meine neue 66SL ATA 2008 hat auch minimal Spiel. Das war aber bei Marzocchi irgendwie schon immer so (bei denen die ich hatte). Das erklärt auch das gute Ansprechverhalten (ist jetzt keine Ironie). Solange sie nicht wackelt wie doof. Ansonsten...das sind halt Toleranzen, und die muss man wie der Name schon sagt, tolerrieren


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. März 2008)

eine 400'er bei 92 kg? Hui, wäre mir glaube ich viel zu weich. Aber ist ja geschmackssache nä  

ich wiege 88, mit Klamotten vielleicht auch so 92kg und ich fahre ein 600'er. Perfekt...für einige DH Strecke würde wohl auch ne 500'er gehen. 

@bansheenr1
das Stealth finde ich auch sehr schick. Ich finde die 66 macht sich auch richtig gut am RMX.
Ich glaube ich werde die Gabel auch mal spaßeshalber von meinem Slayer da reinbauen.


----------



## Sw!tch (20. März 2008)

Hier mal zwei neue Bilder von meinem RMX:












Die Saint-Kurbeln müssten eigentlich schon lange da sein  aber wie auch immer... neu ist bis dato das Schaltwerk. Zu denen neuen Kurbeln kommt dann auch noch irgendwann ne MRP G2, sowie ne SDG-Sattelstütze.


----------



## numinisflo (20. März 2008)

Das wird auf jeden Fall ein heißes Eisen! Freut mich für dich!


----------



## Sw!tch (20. März 2008)

Vielen Dank 
Wie gehts mit dem neuen CrossCountry Bike voran?


----------



## santacruza (22. März 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


schöner ostersamstag....neuer vorbau und lenker von syntace angebaut und ab auf hasenjagd!


----------



## Jan1210 (26. März 2008)

@sw!tch:
echt super schönes RMX  sieht echt klasse aus; vorallem der stealth frame 
ich find die single crown gabel macht sich super am rmx gefällt mir fast besser wie eine doppelbrücke!

@santacruza:
auch ein sehr schönes RMX 

greez jan


----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2008)

Dankö! 
Wenn die Saint nicht bald kommt fahr ich persönlich zu den Briten und hinterlass' meine Kritik... 
natürlich mit meinem Waffenträger...


----------



## Homegrown (26. März 2008)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> Dankö!
> Wenn die Saint nicht bald kommt fahr ich persönlich zu den Briten und hinterlass' meine Kritik...
> natürlich mit meinem Waffenträger...




Wo haste bestellt ?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2008)

Ã¼ber Mr.freeride bei ChainReactionCycles... auf Empfehlung hin.
Die 30â¬ die sie bei mailorder.de teuerer sind hÃ¤tten sich wohl auf jedenfall rentiert.


----------



## Homegrown (26. März 2008)

Wollte mir auch bald dort welche bestellen =)
Also muss man bissel warten alles klar...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. März 2008)

nachdem keine Reaktion auf die E-Mails zurückkam, bin ich heute doch tatsächlich mal durchgekommen.
Sie haben ausversehen verplant es loszuschicken.
Nun sollte es kommen


----------



## Sw!tch (26. März 2008)

Ja wurde da bestellt nachdem Bachmayeah mir hier das Angebot geshcickt hat und gesagt hat dass sie innerhalb von 10 tagen da waren. Ohne Versandkosten und zu dem Preis klingt das natürlich echt gut...
Aktueller Stand: Haben da wohl irgendwas verplant und schicken sie jetzt los.


----------



## luxuzz (26. März 2008)

Der Laden ist zwar billig und recht nett, allerdings als ich mein Sattel zudenen geschickt habe, meinte ein Verkäufer das er da ist.
Als ich dann später mit einem anderen Sprach meinte er der ist nie angekommen bla bla bla und somit war er am Ende weg, genauso wie mein Geld.

Dafür sind die Preise bei denen echt geil


----------



## Xexano (26. März 2008)

Naja, selber habe ich von ChainReactions nichts positives erlebt. Ich wollte damals die weiÃen Diabolus Teilen bestellen (Vorbau plus Kurbel), die gab es sogar im Winterangebot. Bestellt, ins Warenkorb gelegt und MasterCard Nummber etc. alles angegeben. Ein paar Tage spÃ¤ter kommt eine Mail in mein Postfach: Kartennummer falsch etc., bitte nochmals angeben. Also nochmals bei ChainReaction eingeloggt und alles nochmals Ã¼berprÃ¼ft und neu eingegeben. Wieder 3 Tage spÃ¤ter ne Meckermail, dann habe ich ne andere Karte genommen. Nach 3 Tagen kommt plÃ¶tzlich eine Stornierung und ich solle bitte alles nochmals neu bestellen: Die Preise waren dann plÃ¶tzlich Ã¼ber 100 â¬ teurer...

Jajaja... alles immer schÃ¶n hinauszÃ¶gern und Kunden auf Strich und Faden verarschen und dann einfach die Preise hochdrehen.

Seitdem bestelle ich da nie mehr etwas. Ich kriege immer noch Werbemails, dank dem Junk-Filter werde ich aber nicht mehr damit belÃ¤stigt!

Meine pers. Empfehlung: Kauft euch da nichts!


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)

Da lob ich mir doch den Händler bei mir um die Ecke! Da ist Service im Preis inbegriffen!

later,


----------



## luxuzz (26. März 2008)

Das stimmt.. nur leider hat nicht immer der persönliche Händler immer alles.


----------



## santacruza (27. März 2008)

chainreactioncycles: sonntag bestellt mit paypal, montag im versand und donnerstag am radl...und der preis lag bei jedem teil unter !!!! dem deutschen händlereinkaufspreis ( dank ferienjob im bikeshop kenn ich die ). mein tip also: kauft da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1210 (27. März 2008)

Ach Leute ich weiß auch nicht, aber wenn ich das Flatline so anschau, ist das gute alte RMX doch viiiiiiiiel schöner!!  
Es sind vielleicht nicht alle meiner Meinung... das versteh ich auch, aber der direkte Vergleich der Rocky Mountain BigBikes geht für mich ganz klar ans RMX! (ist jetzt aber nur designmäßig gemeint)  
greez jan


----------



## TurboLenzen (28. März 2008)

Hey Jan, 

das geht vielen so. Aber ich kann dir sagen. Alle mit denen ich bis jetzt fahren war und die das Flatline live gesehen haben, mussten im Endeffekt doch zugeben, dass es "LIVE" richtig geil aussieht. Mal abgesehen davon, dass das Design nicht nur ein "Design" ist, sondern 99% der Geometrie und des Fahrverhaltens ausmacht. Also jedes Rohr bzw. jede Verformung trägt Buchstäblich zur agilität und dem tiefen Schwerpunkt des Bikes bei.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat, besucht die Festivals oder kommt in die Bikeparks zu den jeweiligen Terminen vorbei. Ihr müsst das Bike einfach mal fahren. Das ist Ausschlaggebend. Traut euch 

Aber weiteres im Flatline Thread..


----------



## RattleHead (28. März 2008)

Wan ins 2004 das RMX die RM7 erzetste dachte ich auch die alte sei schoner..........die erste bilder der flatline wahren denke ich meistens grosse L, wodurch das nicht optimal aussah. Die neusten bilder in flatline thread sind aber sehr schon.........und ich habe ihm noch nicht life gesehen........


----------



## Osmaniac449 (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

mal ein paar Fragen an die RMX Fahrer. Was würdet Ihr für ein Rahmengröße bei 1,85 empfehlen? Ich dachte da an S. Und ist ab den 06er Rahmen die Lagerproblematik behoben worden? Kriegt man ein RMX "sinnvoll" mit 18-19 Kilo aufgebaut?


----------



## RattleHead (31. März 2008)

18 inch braucht dir; ich habe met ein 04 nimmer lager probleme gehabt auser normale "wear".
18-19 kg mus moglich sein met luft gabel, (und dampfer) leichte lrs, leichte reifen. 
Indestructable er komt auf 20/21 (doppel brucke gabel/ DH reifen/ lrs) 

16,5 ist meine meinung nur sinvoll fur slopestyle wen du 1,85 bist. Aber dan ist ein Switch denke ich besser. 
Da sind aber keine regeln fur! Wen sie es gut achten dan es ist gut!!


----------



## santacruza (31. März 2008)

was soll denn bitte sinnvoll sein  und wo willst du es nutzen??

ich bin 1,79 und fahre 18 zoll, das sollte auf jeden fall etwas für dich sein. 16,5 wäre bei dir wie ein kinderrad, also lieber finger weg. mein 04er ist ohne lagerprobleme und für mich!! sinnvoll aufgebaut:leichte 66 gabel, chris king, syntace, x0 und andere leichtteile, die aber immer noch etwas aushalten. ich komme auf knapp 17 kilo und fahre damit im bikepark und auf alpentouren. aber das finde viele wiederum dumm, weil dafür zu schwer oder keine hardcore teile etc schwätzschwätz....jeder hat nunmal seine eigenen vorlieben    

-> also einsatzzweck definieren und dann abwägen welche teile du möchtest/ brauchst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. März 2008)

bei 1,85 würde ich auf jeden Fall 18 Zoll nehmen. Selbst beim Slopstyleeinsatz. Und 19 Kilo bekommste auf jeden Fall hin.


----------



## Xexano (1. April 2008)

Es kommt eher auf die eigene Vorliebe an. Ich bin 1.86 groß und fahre ein 16.5'' RMX in "Indestructable"-Ausführung. Mir passt das Bike super. Ich saß mal auf einem 18'' Canuck, die Geo war irgendwie nicht mehr ganz so mein Ding. Ich mag es halt eben irgendwie kleiner und kompakter und ich habe ein sichereres Gefühl. Die "Exit-Option" bei kleineren Rahmen ist darüber hinaus auch besser.  

Daher meine Meinung: Ein 16.5''er ist nicht unbedingt ein Kinderrad.


----------



## Hell_Rider (2. April 2008)

Hi, ich bräuchte mal neue Lager... oder eher gesagt ich will sie mal wechseln.
Weiß einer von euch wo ich die Lager gut und günstig herbekomme?

dankeschön für eure Antworten schon im vorraus.


----------



## Red Dragon (2. April 2008)

@ Santacruza

Dein Aufbau würde mich intressieren, überlege aktuell auch ob ich mir ein RMX für Freeride-Touren und Local DH-Tracks aufzubauen.

Mach doch bitte mal 'ne Part-Liste und stell mal ein Bild rein. Schonmal danke.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. April 2008)

Ich denke sowas laesst sich schon allein mit SinglePly Reifen, und einer Teleskopsattelstuetze realisieren. 
Shiftguide vorne ist sicher nicht mehr so optimal dann. Und klar, am Gewicht kann man feilen - aber da wirds schnell sehr teuer im Vergleich zum nutzen.
Wie gesagt - die richtige Sitzhoehe macht schon so viel aus - und wenn die Reifen rollen


----------



## santacruza (7. April 2008)

@ red dragon: 




rahmen rmx wade simmons 18 zoll
schaltung sram x0, xt umwerfer und kassette, xtr kette
xt kurbel
laufräder chris king naben mit single wide felgen
intense 909 reifen
dmr v12 magnesium pedale mit titanachsen
race face deus stütze
flite sattel
syntace superforce vorbau mit syntace vector dh lenker
chris king steuersatz
Marzocchi 66 rc2x gabel
hope mono mini scheibenbremse
intense lock on griffe
salsa sattelklemme


----------



## Homegrown (8. April 2008)

Schick jetzt nur noch ein größeres Bild wo man mehr erkennen kann.

Habe auch noch eine Frage die 2006er RMX Rahmen was haben die für eine ISCG Aufnahme ?


----------



## Homegrown (9. April 2008)

Homegrown schrieb:


> Schick jetzt nur noch ein größeres Bild wo man mehr erkennen kann.
> 
> Habe auch noch eine Frage die 2006er RMX Rahmen was haben die für eine ISCG Aufnahme ?



Wäre echt klasse wenn jemand die Frage beantworten könnte.....


----------



## Soulbrother (9. April 2008)

*iscg*


----------



## Homegrown (9. April 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *iscg*




Danke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homegrown (22. April 2008)

Hier falls jemand ein RMX Rahmen braucht fürn guten Preis....

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=107935&sort=1&cat=500&page=1


----------



## Philanderer (25. April 2008)

Hallo,
nachdem ich noch ein paar kleine Probleme beim zusammenbauen hatte, ist mein RMX nun endlich fertig! 




Parts:
Rahmen: RMX Canuck 2005
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi RC2X WC
Steuersatz: Race Face Diabolus
Naben: Hope Pro2
Felgen: Mavic EX823
Speichen: Sapim Race
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F/R 2ply 60a
Bremsen: Formula Oro K18 200/200
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus
Pedale: Crankbrothers 50/50 XX
Kettenblatt: Truvativ 42--> TA Blade 38 ab nxt woche
Kefü: E.thirteen LG1
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 short cage
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Kassette: SRAM 11-25
Kette: SRAM
Steckachse: Alutech
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: SDG Bel Air
Vorbau: Marzocchi 888 integrated
Lenker: Syncros Bulk Bar
Griffe: Odi Ruffian

hoffe es gefällt

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Red Dragon (25. April 2008)

Uiiiii.....da hat aber einer gut beim neikless abgeguckt!  

Nee, sehr schönes Bike. Ist der Framekit ohne Dämpfer ausm Bikemarkt, nicht?


----------



## LB Jörg (25. April 2008)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem ich noch ein paar kleine Probleme beim zusammenbauen hatte, ist mein RMX nun endlich fertig!
> 
> 
> ...




Ja.

G.


----------



## luxuzz (30. April 2008)

Hier mal ein anderes Rmx au
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sm Forum.
Was haltet ihr von der Rahmen-Dämpfer-Kombination


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. April 2008)

also die 07er WC steht dem Canuck echt verdammt gut....

Wenn ihr mich fragt, auch 100 mal hüpscher als die neuen Modelle.

Joa wenn der Dämpfer auch gut funktioniert in dem Rahmen. Wenn das Ansprechverhalten und die Kinmatik des Hinterbaus nicht schlechter geworden ist, und wenn der Besitzer auf Leichtbau aus ist...warum nicht.


----------



## iNSANE! (1. Mai 2008)

Ist ne interessante Sache. Wüsste echt gern wie sichs anfühlt. Fand den DHX in meinem NOMAD sehr überzeugend.
Verstehe aber nicht, warum, wenn es am Dämpfer soviel Gewicht macht, dann an anderen Teilen nicht konsequent verfolgt wird  Also eher ein wenig unausgegoren.


----------



## numinisflo (1. Mai 2008)

Würde ich auch sehr gerne mal testen das RMX mit dem Dhx Air.

Und das Canuck ist natürlich wundervoll.


----------



## Homegrown (3. Mai 2008)

So nun endlich mein Bike für 2008...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (3. Mai 2008)

Ja geil, die Canucks vermehren sich! 

Gratulation, ein geiler Bock!


----------



## Sw!tch (3. Mai 2008)

So gehört sich das! Wer braucht schon ein Flatline, lieber das *RMX* nochmal auf die Bühne holen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Mai 2008)

jeah auch schön  

bekommst du den Lenker einmal rumgedreht? Bei dir sieht es so aus als wenn die Zughalter weiter unten liegen. Ich hatte auch mal meine 66 eingebaut. Die Gabelkrone stieß aber dagegen. 

Wie wohl min. 5 Canucks auf einem Haufen aussehen würden ? 

Ich sag mal so....ein Flatline kann man wohl DAZU auch noch gebrauchen


----------



## Homegrown (4. Mai 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> jeah auch schön
> 
> bekommst du den Lenker einmal rumgedreht? Bei dir sieht es so aus als wenn die Zughalter weiter unten liegen. Ich hatte auch mal meine 66 eingebaut. Die Gabelkrone stieß aber dagegen.
> 
> ...



Also das funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme...
Aber sobald du eine Nummer größer hast wirst du schon Probleme haben..
Dann sind nämlich die Zughalter näher ans Steuerohr geschweisst...
Kann aber auch einfach an der Länge des Rohrs liegen...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Mai 2008)

Homegrown schrieb:


> So nun endlich mein Bike für 2008...



wo hastn noch den revell sattel her?


----------



## Homegrown (4. Mai 2008)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wo hastn noch den revell sattel her?



Den habe ich mir irgendwann mal bei Ebay geschossen und dann lag der erstmal in meiner Teile Kiste...
Und ich muss sagen das hat sich gelohnt sieht richtig gut aus der Sattel am RMX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Mai 2008)

genau, ich habe 19,5 Zoll


----------



## luxuzz (4. Mai 2008)

Eine Hope m6 ohne Stahlflexleitung oO?
Schöner Hobel ist es aufjedenfall geworden.
Gruß


----------



## RattleHead (16. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand noch ein polierte dogbone/trustlink spare zum kaufen? Hatte meine 2004 gebrochen. 

Thanx

[email protected]


----------



## RattleHead (16. Mai 2008)




----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Mai 2008)

Klassischer Fall von zuviel Gewalt. Bei den Schrauben muss man unbedingt aufs Drehmoment achten!
Den Bone müsste es noch als Ersatzteil geben!? Schreib am besten eine email an Bikeaction. [email protected] (Tech Support)

Gruß,


----------



## fusi85 (17. Mai 2008)

Weiß jemand wo man die 4 Lager für den "BONE" bekommt zu einem guten
Preis.


----------



## pa-ho (19. Mai 2008)

Hoffe es gefällt  





Änderungen gegenüber dem Standard:
LRS wech und gegen Hope Pro 2 Naben mit Alpine 3 Speichen , 14mm Nippeln und Mavic EX 729 getauscht.
Müde Hayes gegen Avid Code 07 mit Straitline Hebeln getauscht.
e.thirteen und nen RaceFace DH Blattl druf...
Nen Shaman Racing Headset Tightener in den Steuersatz gepackt.. ist einfach stabieler.. 
Bisl kleinzeugs wie Aufkleber für die letzte schöne Bomber Marzocchi´s usw..
Geplant sind noch NS Bikes Legeaters Pedale in blau und ne 700er Fox Feder nachdem man mit dieser 450er Feder mal nichts droppen kann  und nen vorrat an Achsen die ja mal gern den Geist aufgeben sollen hab ich gehört
Wenn das Geld nicht immer so knapp wäre


----------



## Xexano (20. Mai 2008)

Hübscher Aufbau! 

Ist denn eine 700er Feder nicht bissl zuuu viel? Ich fahre jetzt im Moment eine 500er und sie fährt sich richtig passend! Muss sie aber noch testen, die Feder hat erst einen Bikeparkbesuch hinter sich und mit versch. Einstellungen.
Vielleicht mal Bottom Out mehr zudrehen und Rebound auf faster stellen?


----------



## pa-ho (20. Mai 2008)

Danke, hab mich sogar verschrieben da ist nur ne 400er drin. Bottom ist ganz drin Rebound ist 2 klicks vorm ende sonst schaukelts schon arg nach und es sind 200 psi reingepresst mehr "darf" man ja nicht. Ich muss auch mal dazu sagen für "Ausflüge" ist das ein angenehmes gefühl auf soner Butterschauckel zu sitzen aber einmal ne Steilkurve oder nen bisl "grösseren" drop und "ICH" fühle mich als ob ich die Kontrolle verliere und der Hinterbau arg weg schwimmt. Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu viel auf meinem harten Bock in letzter Zeit geritten... Ich fühle mich eben sicherer wenn es erst beim landen federt und sonst nichts "schauckelt". Ist eben jeder anders


----------



## pa-ho (20. Mai 2008)

Achso was ich mal noch sagen wollt, bin ja ganz neu hier im Forum, wäre doch mal cool wenn alle "so viel wie möglich" RMX´ler sich treffen täten um mal nen Bikepark einzunehmen  
Stell ich mir echt lustig vor hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoschiii (30. Mai 2008)

Hallo. Ich hab mal eine Frage. Ich will meinen RMX Rahmen im Winter neu lackieren/pulvern zu lassen. Jetzt habe ich bei meinem Händler gefragt ob er mir ein neues Decalset besorgen kann. Er hat bei Bike-Action angerufen und die haben gesagt, dass es das Set nicht einzeln gibt.

Nun meine Frage: Weiß jmd woher ich ein Decalset für ein 2007er RMX Team bekomme ?

Gruß Martin


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Mai 2008)

..deine Frage hat sich eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet. Bikeaction sagt die gibts nicht, dann gibts die nicht.
Aber müssen es wirklich haargenau die identischen sein? Da kann man doch krativ sein!?


----------



## luxuzz (31. Mai 2008)

Mach dir einfach selber welche und lass sie plotten


----------



## fusi85 (7. Juni 2008)

da ich auf der RM Homepage nichts mehr über die RMX´s in Erfahrung bringen kann, da sie nur noch die neuen Modelle online haben., muss ich hier fragen.

Ist vieleicht ne dumme Frage ich fahr den DHX 4.0 und möchte ihn nun gegen einen Marzocchi WC tauschen. Wie sieht es mit Einbaulänge und Federweg aus, auf was muss ich achten.


Ausführungen
241.3mm (76.2mm)
222mm (70mm)

kann ich beide Typen einbauen von der Grösse her?


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2008)

Nein, du mußt den 222er nehmen.

G.


----------



## fusi85 (7. Juni 2008)

das werden dan die Federhärten sein oder?

9.5 x 3.0
8.75 x 2.75
8.5 x 2.5

was ist da zu entfahlen ich mit ausrüstung max. 70kg


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. Juni 2008)

fusi85 schrieb:


> das werden dan die Federhärten sein oder?
> 
> 9.5 x 3.0
> 8.75 x 2.75
> ...




AAAlso:

Die Zahlen geben einfach nur den Dämpfertyp an, mit Federhärten hat das nix zu tun.
1.Zahl: Einbaulänge in Zoll
2. Zahl: Hub des Dämpfers in Zoll

9.5 x 3.0 bedeutet demnach ein Dämpfer mit 9,5 Zoll Einbaulänge (= 241mm) hat 3,0 Zoll Hub (= 76mm).

Dein RMX benötigt, wie Jörg schon korrekt angemerkt hat, 8.75 x 2.75 (222 x 70mm).

Welche Federhärte du brauchst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da ich nicht in deiner Gewichtsklasse bin  . Hinweis: Beim Kauf der Feder solltest du darauf achten, dass diese MINDESTENS in der Lage sein muss, die vom Dämpfer vorgegebenen 2,75 Zoll Hub zu leisten (sonst ist mindestens mal beim ersten satten aufeinanderknallen deiner Federwindungen der Federteller im Eimer - wenn du Glück hast). Das ist die zweite Zahl auf der Feder. Die erste gibt die Federhärte an.

PS: Und wieso willst du denn die Federhärte wissen. Nimm erstmal die aus deinem Fox, die sollte auch passen (welche Zahlen stehen denn da drauf?) Die baust du ein, testest deinen Sag, dann weißt du, ob das passt!


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## fusi85 (7. Juni 2008)

achso,  danke für die schnelle und genau Erklärung


----------



## numinisflo (7. Juni 2008)

Mal kurz Werbung in eigener Sache:

Wer mich zum weinen bringen möchte sollte mir bitte mein RMX Canuck abkaufen. (siehe meine Signatur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juni 2008)

Durch was willst Du es denn ersetzen? Viel schöner und besser geht ja wohl kaum...


----------



## luxuzz (7. Juni 2008)

Neues Rocky oder Intense oder Specialized ?? oder doch Nicolai, Santa oder Devinci ?

Gibt z.Z viele schöne Frames


----------



## Jendo (7. Juni 2008)

Garantiert kein Rocky!


----------



## luxuzz (7. Juni 2008)

Gut im Dh/Fr-Bereich haste da sicherlich recht.


----------



## numinisflo (8. Juni 2008)

Ich bin einfach mal ehrlich und mach da kein Geheimnis draus - es wird ein Intense Socom werden.


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. Juni 2008)

@numinisflo:
Ich würde dich sehr gerne zum weinen bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (8. Juni 2008)

Gute wahl  Ist auch z.Z mein absoluter Favourit


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> @numinisflo:
> Ich würde dich sehr gerne zum weinen bringen!



Schreib mir ne pm oder ne Mail, für Rockyfahrer gibts das Ding für günstig.


----------



## meth3434 (10. Juni 2008)

Auch mal wieder was bildtechnisches fÃ¼r diesen thread, mein neues RMX:
Der VollstÃ¤ndigkeit halber in gallery und rmx thread

















partsliste:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX team bronze 18Â
DÃ¤mpfer: Roco TST 600er feder
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL ata
Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5 --> 1 1/8
Vorbau: Race Face D2 stem 50mm 0Â°
Lenker: Race Face Atlas
Griffe: Odi Ruffian mit roten Klemmringen
Bremsen: Avid code 203mm
SattelstÃ¼tze: Race Face Diabolus
Sattel: SDG Bel air
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus
Innenlager: Race Face Diabolus
Kettenblatt: e.13 Guide ring 36 zÃ¤hne
KettenfÃ¼hrung: E.13 Light guide 1
Bashguard: E.13 Taco Transred
Pedale: Easton cully
Kette: XT
Ritzelpaket: Pg991 11-23
Schaltwerk: x.o short cage
Shifter: x.o 9-fach
Naben: Hope pro 2 32 loch rot
Speichen: dt
Nippel: dt rot
Felge: Mavic 729
Reifen: Intense DH 2,35
Sram Kettenschloss
Sram Matchmaker
Gewicht: sub 19,5 kilo

es kommt noch: obtainium titanfeder und straitline hebel fÃ¼r die code, nur ne frage der zeit

hoffe es gefÃ¤llt
gruss, meth












Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX team bronze 18Â		
DÃ¤mpfer: Roco TST 600er feder	^	6000		
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL ata 2008-04-22     3000		

Steuersatz: Chris King 1.5 ï  1 1/8		270		
Vorbau: Race Face D2 stem 50mm 0Â°	260		
Lenker: Race Face Atlas			290
Griffe: Odi Ruffian				120
Bremsen: Avid code 203mm			800

SattelstÃ¼tze: Race Face Diabolus       	250	
Sattel: SDG Bel air				350		
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain		60

Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus			1300
Innenlager: Race Face Diabolus		
Kettenblatt: e.13 Guide ring 36 zÃ¤hne
KettenfÃ¼hrung: E.13 Light guide 1 		240gr
Bashguard: E.13 Taco Transred			r		
Pedale: Easton cully				650gr
Kette: XT                                  		300gr
Ritzelpaket: Pg991 11-23
Schaltwerk: x.o short cage    			200gr
Shifter: x.o 9-fach      				112gr

Naben: Hope pro 2 32 loch rot 
Speichen: dt
Nippel: dt rot
Felge: Mavic 729
SchlÃ¤uche: Standart MTB
Reifen: Intense DH ------------------------	5600gr

Sram Kettenschloss		        
Sram Matchmaker

Gewicht: sub 19,5 kilo


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Juni 2008)

Boah, ein Fall für den Porno-Thread.


----------



## Flow.Zero (10. Juni 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schreib mir ne pm oder ne Mail, für Rockyfahrer gibts das Ding für günstig.



... wenn ich das Geld hätte. Aber ich komm in 1, 2 Monaten nochmal darauf zurück


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Juni 2008)

Yeeeehawww! Meth! Rock'n'Roll & Heavy Metal!


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juni 2008)

Sehr gut Mathieu, Glückwunsch.
Finde die Lackierung ist die zweitschönste die das RMX je bekommen hat!
Und die Ausstattung ist natürlich nicht von schlechten Eltern!


----------



## Rocky_Biker (28. Juni 2008)

Hi Ihr RMX Fahrer,
so heute war es soweit!
Ich total aufgeregt, hab eigentlich nur den ganzen Tag darauf gewartet, dass endlich dieser UPS-Mann kommt 

PlÃ¶tzlich hÃ¤lt ein UPS Auto vor meiner TÃ¼re und der UPS-Mann trÃ¤gt ein Riesenpaket mit einem naja ca. 50cm groÃen Logo von Rocky Mountain drauf in Richtung HaustÃ¼re,...
Ich stand natÃ¼rlich schon in der TÃ¼re und hab Ihm das Packet nur so aus den HÃ¤nden gerissen 
Noch schnell unterschreiben und dann hab ich mich einfach nur noch gefreut !!! *Ich hÃ¤tte heulen kÃ¶nnen  *
Da stand er,... Mein Rocky Mountain RMX Team Rahmen   
Dazu gibtâs noch eine schÃ¶ne Race Face Diabolus KettenfÃ¼hrung die ich richtig gÃ¼nstig bekommen habe, genauso wie die Avid Jucy Seven.
Hier die ersten Bilder! Ich fahre gleich los zu einem Kumpel in die Werkstatt und da wird gebastelt !!! 

GruÃ Rocky_Biker

PS: Ich will meth3434 keine Konkurrenz machen !


----------



## Jendo (28. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Juni 2008)

yeah....
ja viel SPaß beim Aufbau....eine sehr gute Wahl der Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (6. Juli 2008)

Man langsam muss ich echt zugeben, dass das Flatline ein guter Nachfolger vom Rmx ist.
Auch wenn es optisch sehr verschieden ist, ist es doch technisch echt nice 

Irgendwie hat man hier auch garkeine Chance sich eine andere Meinung zu bilden, da man vom Flatline ueberhaeuft wird in Whistler.
Ich glaube auf 1 Rmx sieht man hier 20 Flatlines, schade das unsere schoene "Generation" langsam ausstirbt.


----------



## santacruza (7. Juli 2008)

deswegen: behalten und fahren! habe letztens im bikepark wieder ein schönes babyblaues gesichtet 

wer seins verkauft, dem sollten die finger gekürzt werden...vor allem, da man für ein rmx eh kein angemessenes geld mehr bekommt lohnt es sich gar nicht es wegzugeben


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

so siehts aus...
das RMX ist noch richtiger Kult. 
Ich werde meins aus Prinzip schon behalten.

Es wird nächstes Jahr nur wohl ein wenig entlastet


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

Ist nen guter Punkt - würds evtl ersatzlos verkaufen, aber bei den Preise die man bekommt sollte man es echt besser behalten. 
Der Wert es noch nutzen zu können ist viel höher als die paar Scheine...

Erleichtert wird meins auch noch


----------



## Rocky_Biker (7. Juli 2008)

Jap !
Sehe ich auch so. Das RMX ist wirklich noch richtig Kult! "Handbuilt in Canada" 
Hier mein aufgebautes RMX Team wobei es noch nicht ganz fertig ist! Es kommen noch die Avid Code dran und naja paar kleinichkeiten.

Rocky I  YOU ^^

Wann findet eigenlich das nächste RMX Treffen statt und wo? Ich möchte unbedingt mal dabei sein.

Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

@ iNSANE!
ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das wir beide da zum Teil an das gleiche denken 

Vor allem hast du ja auch ein SE Modell. Alleine deswegen schon behalten.

Ja gute Frage.
Erfahrungs gemäß melden sich bei solchen Treffen immer 10-15 Leute an, und am Ende sind wir nur 3.

Aber sonst von mir aus gerne. Winterberg werfe ich einfach mal so in den Raum


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

@ Mr. Freeride - keine Frage...das tun wir auch!

Freu mich auch schon wieder ein bisschen aufs RMX - auch wenn ich das SS jetzt schon SEHR liebe...

Das RMX Team ist schick! An neues Rocky Treffen hab ich witzigerweise heute auf dem Klo auch gedacht. Na vielleicht geb ich mir ja am Ende doch nochmal den Act - allerdings habe ich vom letzten Mal genug gelernt. Hab da schon Idee.

Gruß!


----------



## Rocky_Biker (7. Juli 2008)

Also wir sind eine Gruppe von drei Rocky RMX Fahrer hier aus dem Odenwald und bei uns ist der Bikepark Beerfelden am nahesten, wobei man das eigentlich nicht als Bikepark bezeichnen kann. 
Nunja ich wÃ¤re dabei egal wo! Wobei ich rein vom GefÃ¼hl gedacht hÃ¤tte, dass mehr Rocky Fahrer zu so einem Treffen kommen!? *MerkwÃ¼rdig*
Und ich hÃ¤tte noch eine Frage, was ist eigentlich genau â*Wheeltec*/Mavicâ? Ich habe mal gehÃ¶rt, dass die irgendwas mit Rocky zutun haben. 

Ich habe schon wieder viel negatives Ã¼ber Rocky (speziell RMX) letztes Wochenende in Beerfelden gehÃ¶rt und es ist wie immer das selbe Thema âLagerproblemeâ ich hatte noch nie irgendeine Art von Problemen mit meinem RMX (bin vor dem Team das 2005Â´er R2 gefahren). Hattet ihr schon Lagerprobleme?

GruÃ Rocky_Biker


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Juli 2008)

Wheeltec ist die Marke unter der Rocky seine Laufräder produziert. Sind handgespeichte/Maschinenunterstütze Laufräder, die ich bisher immer ganz ordentlich fand (was Rundlauf angeht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

nein bisher noch keine Probleme mit meinem RMX, wobei ich auch schon sagen kann, das meins schon ziehmlich auf die Fresse bekommen hat. (hart beansprucht wurde).

Mal sehen was es in 3 Wochen zu 10 Tagen dauershreddern in Porte du Soleil sagt. Ich glaube aber nicht viel


----------



## Xexano (7. Juli 2008)

Ja, Wheeltech wird unter Rocky gespannt. Meistens kann man die bei den Komplettbikes von Rocky Mountain finden. Bei meinem RMX 2.0 z.B. sind die Wheeltechs Mavic EX 325 (wenn ich die Zahl richtig im Kopf habe, das Bike ist grad unerreichbar für mich). Meistens findet man da auch nochmals ein Etikett, wo der "Speicher" seine Unterschrift dranbringt. Bei mir z.B. steht Jason. 
Wheeltech belastet seine Räder scheinbar sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal. Bis auf 3-4 lockere, etwas verbogene Speichen, die wieder festgezurrt wurden, haben die Wheels JEDE Tortur ausgehalten.

@Mr. Freeride: Mein RMX hat diese Belastungen quasi schon 3 mal erlebt (okay, keine 10 Tage, aber dauershredden in PdS) und die Technik machte keinen Mucks... nimm dir aber DH-Schläuche, wenn Du nicht jemand von denen sein möchtest, der am Rand der Strecke sein Bike flickt. Ich habe am letzten Tag einen ca. 5 cm langen Stock im Reifen reingerammt bekommen, DH-Schlauch war aber noch heile! Musste aber erst die Luft ablassen, bevor ich den Stock überhaupt rausbekam!


----------



## xerdanny (7. Juli 2008)

so nun hat sich auch für mich der traum des rmx erfüllt und ich bau mir mein rmx auf... ursprung war ein rmx stealth.... da mein rmx nicht nur für downhillstrecken ondern auch mal ne normale route geeingnet sein soll habe ich gute aber normale komponenten gewählt und hab wohl wahrscheinlich das einzigste rmx mit der hs33 auch am hinterbau...

...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. Juli 2008)

Sehr arg!!!! So etwas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen! Wo lässt man so etwas machen? Candisockeln am RMX sind zwar nicht mein Ding, aber sonst ist der Rahmen sehr schön geworden!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (7. Juli 2008)

boah ich hoffe du hast ihn so in der Farbe gekauft.......

Wer eine SE überlackiert gehört eigentlich geschlagen.....

Sonst mal was anderes mit den Candisockel


----------



## Red Dragon (7. Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand die genau Bezeichnung für das Lager des Umlenkhebels sagen?

Meine das eingekreiste Lager 





Link zu dem passenden Lager im Kugellagershop wäre auch fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (8. Juli 2008)

Edit: Bild zu groß

Beim ersten Blick auf die Cantisockel dachte ich: 
WTF?!
...beim 7. immernoch!
Das ist immerhin ein RMX! Was verstehst du unter "normaler Route"?


----------



## blaubaer (8. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die genau Bezeichnung für das Lager des Umlenkhebels sagen?
> 
> Meine das eingekreiste Lager
> 
> ...



ich hoffe dein bild hat ein knick in der optik und nicht dein dämpfer ?!? 

in sachen kugellager, einfach ausbauen und damit in einen örtlichen shop (ev. von Autoteilzubehör) gehen, so hab ich es damals gemacht für RMX, oder mach es immer noch so wenn ich kugellager brauch, bis jetzt hab noch immer jedes lager bekommen und erst noch günstiger als die originalen von Rocky oder anderer hersteller


----------



## RattleHead (8. Juli 2008)

Du brauchst INA 3804-2RS1 lager. Sind nicht billig (â¬ 43,85 p/s) aber einfach ein zu bauen und bei normale lager shop zu kaufen.


----------



## RattleHead (8. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand ein RMX 2007 SE medium zu verkaufen (sthealth edition) ??? eventuel ohne dampfer. Angebot an ende des season auch gut


----------



## Red Dragon (8. Juli 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich hoffe dein bild hat ein knick in der optik und nicht dein dämpfer ?!?



Nein, keine Angst ist die Kamera. (Älteres Modell)



			
				RattleHead schrieb:
			
		

> Du brauchst INA 3804-2RS1 lager. Sind nicht billig ( 43,85 p/s) aber einfach ein zu bauen und bei normale lager shop zu kaufen.



Danke, wird zwar ein teurer Spass aber die Lagerabdeckung/ -dichtung von einem Lager is im Popo....


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2008)

du kannst das lager so noch locker fahren !!!
tausch es erst aus wenns wirklich auseinander fällt 
vielleicht hast du glück und es hält noch die ganze season
besorgen kannst du es ja schon mal ok !

mach endlich mal bilder vom RMX !


----------



## Red Dragon (9. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> du kannst das lager so noch locker fahren !!!
> tausch es erst aus wenns wirklich auseinander fällt
> vielleicht hast du glück und es hält noch die ganze season
> besorgen kannst du es ja schon mal ok !
> ...



Eigentlich braucht das Lager ja nur 'ne Abdeckung das die Kugeln nicht rausfallen.... 

Besorgen werd ichs mir erst wenn wirklich Not tut, Geld wächst bei mir leider nicht auf den Bäumen. 

Bilder gibts am Sonntag, da geh ich Biken und schöne Bilder machen. Kannst ja mitkommen Niclas, bisschen Feldberg und Altkönig heizen. 
Wäre cool wenns klappt, dann wären wir zu dritt.


----------



## luxuzz (9. Juli 2008)

xerdanny schrieb:


> so nun hat sich auch für mich der traum des rmx erfüllt und ich bau mir mein rmx auf... ursprung war ein rmx stealth.... da mein rmx nicht nur für downhillstrecken ondern auch mal ne normale route geeingnet sein soll habe ich gute aber normale komponenten gewählt und hab wohl wahrscheinlich das einzigste rmx mit der hs33 auch am hinterbau...



Ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach dem Sinn des ganzen. Gut ist mal etwas anderes aber die Begruendung ist doch mehr als schwach.

Sagt ja keiner das du 2 Gustels hinten ranhauen sollst oder so.
Aber auch normale gute xc Bikes haben Scheibenbremsen und das aus gutem Grund.
Ich wuerde mal sagen, wenn du die Bremsleistung der Bremsen nicht ausnutzt, haette man sich doch lieber etwas feineres holen sollen. Vielleicht ein Slayer oder ein Switch ?

Wann ist denn dein Bike fertig zu betrachten  ??

Gruss


----------



## xerdanny (9. Juli 2008)

sobald es fertig bzw großartig weiter gegangen ist gibts neue bilder.... geduld... und nicht immer gleich schimpfen nur wenn einer malw as anderes macht


----------



## Rocky_Biker (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Jungs,
habe heute ein Video gefunden (welches viele von euch kennen werden), dass einfach das ganze Rocky Feeling mal wieder etwas anregt !
*Rocky Mountain* 

Also machts gut,

Gruß Rocky_Biker

EDIT:

Das Video ist auch sau geil !

*A Tribute To The RMX*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Juli 2008)

das erste Video ist Vergangenheit.......so schwer mir es fällt das zu sagen.


----------



## Ope (9. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die genau Bezeichnung für das Lager des Umlenkhebels sagen?
> 
> Meine das eingekreiste Lager
> 
> ...



soviel zum Lagerproblem ........

de Ope


----------



## Rocky_Biker (10. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> das erste Video ist Vergangenheit.......so schwer mir es fällt das zu sagen.




Stimmt ! Leider !!!!!


----------



## Red Dragon (10. Juli 2008)

Ope schrieb:
			
		

> soviel zum Lagerproblem ........
> 
> de Ope



Lagerproblem? Ich hab die Abdeckkappe bzw. den Dichtring verloren. Im Prinzip also nix am Lager. Ich fahr das Lager jetzt mindestens seit 2 Monaten so, is mir halt jetzt erst aufgefallen und ich hätte halt lieber ein neues Lager drin, vornehmlich aus optischen Gründen.....

(So 'n offenes Lager sieht halt sche*sse aus.......)


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2008)

hatte schon mit dem gedanken gespielt ne große unterlegscheibe als deckel drauf zu machen, dann dürftest du die kappe auch nie wieder verlieren ... steinigt mich bitte nicht falls das völliger unsinn ist ...


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juli 2008)

So viel zum Thema vorurteilsbelastestes Lagerproblem im RMX. Ich hatte nie, ich betone nochmals, NIE, auch nur Ansätze eines Lagerproblems in meinem RMX.


----------



## neikless (11. Juli 2008)

tja flo bist es nicht genug gefahren ... scherz bei seite denke irgendwann gehen an jedem ich betone an jedem rahmen die lager mal in den popo, bei mir und meinem RMX hat es auch sehr lange gedauert, 2-3 jahre deutschland und dann 1 jahr dauershredding in Whistler und BC, dann hat sich auf einer seite die Staubdichtung gelöst wohl eher durchs putzen ... denke damit kann mann leben !


----------



## numinisflo (11. Juli 2008)

Absolut. Bin meinens ja zwei komma fünf Jahre gefahren und hatte keine Probleme. Allerdings ohne Garagendachdrops


----------



## xerdanny (11. Juli 2008)

so nun hier das nächste bild.... mit kurbel pedale inennlager umwerfer und sattelstütze.... weitere bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (12. Juli 2008)

Willst du das RMX tatsächlich mit 3 Kettenblättern fahren?
Was hast du noch für Teile geplant? Gabel zum Beispiel?


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juli 2008)

Also wenn es diese weisse VOTEC, oder was das ist im Hintergrund, werden soll dann wird es mehr und mehr ein Fall fürs Kuriositätenkabinett. 
Bin ja mal gespannt. Was kommt als nächstes? Ein Element DH? Gut, das gab's ja wirklich schon mal...


----------



## Rocky_Biker (12. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mir gerade mal dein Bike genau angeschaut und bin fast nicht mehr gworden!
Warum hast du dir kein altes gebrauchtes RMX geholt ??? aus der 2004Â´er oder 05Â´er serie?!

Das ist eindeutig das 2007Â´ner Team Rad (Rahmenpreis neu: 2790â¬) !!!!  Wie kann man das nur machen ?!

Dazu kommt, dass das RMX alleine von der Geometrie gar nicht auf XC ausgelegt ist!

GruÃ Rocky_Biker


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juli 2008)

Hehe...bin mal auf seine finale Variante gespannt!


----------



## xerdanny (12. Juli 2008)

was soll ich mit nem gebrauchten alten rmx???
ja ich fahre es mit 3 kettenblättern... kettenlienie tretlager wurde alles passend gefräst.... ich fahr kein bike von der stange, kaufen oder kaufen und dranbauen das es passt kann jeder da iss nix besonderes dran... ne eigenkreation ist das was ich gern mache was was wirklich niemand hat.... und ja es wird die votec gabel die im hintergrund steht... ich wiege nur 63 kilo wieso soll ich mir ne monstermassive schwere gabel dranbauen? mir reicht diese voll aus und bei 1,6 kilo iss die ideal...
hinterrad wird auch ne eigenanfertigung 135 mm auf 150mm...
achse ist bereit gedreht befindet sich gerad im ofen zum plasmatrieren... dienstag kommt sie wieder raus... dann wird weiter zusammen gebaut... 

bis die tage und wettert mal schön weiter... lächel
find es immer bemerkenswert wie man sich die mäuler zerfetzt... obs in autoforen ist oder hier ,es wird immer nur geschimpft weil mal einer was anderes macht was eigenes ...

gruß


----------



## numinisflo (12. Juli 2008)

Selbstverständlich kannst du mit deinem Bike machen was du möchtest, ich finde es ja sogar gut wenn es noch kreative Menschen gibt.

Aber ich finde hier hat keiner großartig gelästert oder sich das "Maul zerfetzt", sondern nur interessiert nachgefragt. Ausserdem solltest du bereit sein dich jedweder Kritik zu stellen wenn du dein Bike in einem öffentlichen Forum präsentierst. Darum gehts ja auch im gewissen Sinne: Ein Feedback zu bekommen und sein Radl zu zeigen.

Also lass dich nicht beirren, bau dein Rad auf und zeig uns weiter Bilder davon.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (12. Juli 2008)

das werd ich auch tun... keine frage.... und zum rahmenpreis von 2799 euro dafür bekommt man nen komplett aufgebautes bike.... bei ebay gehen die rmx team nagelneu mit garantie für 1300 euro weg... also so teuer iss der spass garnicht....

gruß


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juli 2008)

Servus
was der sinn des aufbaus ist versteh ich nicht und werds auch nicht verstehen du kaufst dir nen schweren FR rahmen willst damit touren fahren, lässt dir cantis dranschweißen für was? Votec Gabel nun ja geschmäcker sind verschieden aber die Gabeln von Votec haben nie sonderlich gut funktioniert. Was fährst du für touren das du ein rmx brauchst? Sollte etz keine kritik sein nur bei mir trifft sowas auf unverständnis, brauchst mer au net zu sagen das das du was anderes machst. Ich kanns net verstehen ein RMX so aufzubauen


----------



## bestmove (12. Juli 2008)

Was eigenes machen ist ja schön und gut, lang lebe die Individualität! Doch bei deiner Zusammenstellung zweifeln halt einige an der Sinnhaftigkeit ... nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch. Wofür muss das Rad künftig herhalten, Waldautobahn, Trails, Park oder alles?? Was ist der Vorteil einer Felgenbremse?? Was wiegt der Rahmen ... 6kg?! Sorry, für mich passt das auch alles nicht zusammen, Hauptsache individuell ... aber wenns es DIR am ende Freude macht ist ja alles bestens


----------



## xerdanny (12. Juli 2008)

fährt jeder porsche fahrer nur rennstrecke oder auch stadt????
meine votec gabel funktioniert bestens....


----------



## xerdanny (12. Juli 2008)

was ist der vorteil einer scheibenbremse? wie gesagt ich wiege 63 kilo ich bekomme mit einem finger meine räder zum blockieren ... mehr wie bremsen kannste doch nicht... und ich bin mit den maguras mehr als zufrieden... hab genug leutz im freundeskreis die scheibenbremsen fahren... ich find weder die dosierbarkeit bremsleistung noch bremsgeräusche besser das ich umsteigen müsste...


----------



## BergabHeizer (12. Juli 2008)

Dann fährste mal eine gut entlüftete Juciy, Code oder Hope m4, dann weiste was dosierung ist. Find die hs33 nicht wirklich gut zum dosieren, hat vielleicht ne bessere wärmeableitung wie normale cantis. Vorteile sind bei Regen gleich bleibende bremsleitung, sowie bei matsch, kein Felgenverschleiß und wenn nen 8. drin hast ist das bei Scheibenbremsen auch egal. 
gruß
BgH


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Juli 2008)

Fährste die VOTEC aber dann auch mit Cantis, oder? Schonmal über einen Luftdämpfer nachgedacht?


----------



## Sw!tch (12. Juli 2008)

xerdanny schrieb:


> fährt jeder porsche fahrer nur rennstrecke oder auch stadt????
> meine votec gabel funktioniert bestens....



Gibt wohl so Leute, die mit dem RMX zur Eisdiele fahren
 ...aber niemanden, der 'nen Motor aus nem Polo in seinen Porsche setzt!


----------



## Rocky_Biker (12. Juli 2008)

@xerdanny
Wie auch schon meine anderen Vorredner gesagt haben ist nichts gegen etwas neues zu sagen!
Aber bist du schon mal mit einem RMX den Berg rauf (Uphill ) gefahren?
Also ich, "ja" und es ist nicht wirklich empfehlenswert. Vielleicht hättest du viel mehr Fahrspaß an einem ganz anderen Bike?! z.b. einem Element ,...?
Mit einem Bike das zum Berg runter fahren gebaut ist kann man auch rauf fahren, dagegen wird hier niemand etwas sagen, aber ein Bike das zum Berg rauf fahren konzipiert wurde, kann halt viel besser, zum Berg rauf fahren geeignet!
Und deswegen rätseln wir alle warum du dir ein RMX ausgesucht hast?!
Ist es vielleicht nur wegen der Optik? Und das Bike in eine andere Farbe umsprühen zu lassen wird zwar nicht rechtlich verfolgt, ist aber unter uns Rocky Fahrern eine Art kavaliersdelikt! (sehe ich zumindest so!)
Zudem verlierst du auch die Garantie und das war es dir wert, nur um Felgenbremsen fahren zu können? Zudem ist das Kupfer eine Traumfarbe gewesen!
Ich finde auch, dass es nur eine Lackierung gibt die man ohne Verpönung auf sein schönes RMX sprühen darf, den schönen Canuck Style! 

Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Juli 2008)

Ich habe fertisch:









Partliste

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX Canuck 16,5 Zoll 
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco WC, 550er Titanfeder
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC2X Worldcup
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6, rote Einfingerhebel
Naben: Hope Pro II rot (VR: 20x110mm/ HR: 150x12mm)
Felgen: Sun MTX welded
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Nippel: DT Messing schwarz
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller UST (VR: 42A/ HR: 60A)
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV-13
Steuersatz: Race Face Diabolus
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus 83mm
KeFü: Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus 31.8mm
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus 30,9mm gekürzt
Sattel: WTB V-Pure Titan
Kassette: Sram PG-990
Kette: Shimano HG-93
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint short
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 2008
Griffe: ODI Ruffian, rote Klemmringe
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain
Züge: Jagwire Titan Stainless
Pedale: Straitline Flats X-Ray

Danke nochmal an Niclas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky_Biker (13. Juli 2008)

Ahh, also ,...
WHOW !
Du hast aber auch wirklich an nichts gespart!
Ganz im Gegenteil, habe schon viel Schlechtes über die 888 Modell 2008 gehört und da du das 07´ner Modell genommen hast, hast du noch wirklich Qualität! (Made in Italy)
Ich hätte nur eine Sache anders gemacht, KEIN SHIMANO, NUR SRAM.
Aber das ist Geschmackssache und darüber lässt sich ja nicht streiten.

Wurde der Rahmen neu gesprüht?

Aber du hast wirklich das schönste bike (auch Komponenten) dass ich jemals gesehen habe! Aber ich werde dir folgen, auch wenn es noch ein bisschen dauert! 

Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Red Dragon (13. Juli 2008)

Der Rahmen ist völlig im Originalzustand.
Shimano is zum probieren drauf, und ich bin bis jetzt top zufrieden.

Aufbau hat ja auch gedauert, waren 4 Monate bis es fertig war.

Ich wollte halt nur einmal investieren, daher das hochwertige Zeug, wobei einiges doch nicht zu regulären Preisen gekaugt wurde, nochmals danke an meinen Arbeitgeber


----------



## Rocky_Biker (13. Juli 2008)

Und ist der Rahmen neu, bzw. hast du Ihn neu gekauft? Und was zahlt man eig. für so ein Prachtrahmen/Prachtbike Komplett? *nur so ca. *

Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Juli 2008)

Super schön! Muss in den Porno-Thread.


----------



## luxuzz (14. Juli 2008)

Die Hs33 freuen sich aber auch maechtig wenn de mal nen Berg richtig runter schredderst 

Zum anderen Rmx, aufjedenfall schoen. Nur wie kommst du ausgerechnet zu den Felgen ??

gruss


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

yeeehaaa so muss das sein....
Sehr schöner Aufbau. Di Gabel macht echt noch mehr her als die normale 888.

Kannst du mir noch was zu dem Roco sagen? Fährt der sich gut? Ansprechverhalten?

Sowas lackiert man auch nicht neu!

Was ist mit den Felgen? Ich kenne die gar nicht.


----------



## Sw!tch (14. Juli 2008)

Jene Felgen hast du zwar auch schon besessen, aber nun gut... 

Das RMX ist natürlich ein Prachtstück


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. Juli 2008)

das sind neue S-Type?
Ja Sun Rims interessieren mich eben nicht


----------



## neikless (14. Juli 2008)

hey RED DRAGON das bike ist ja fast so schön wie meins seinerzeit 
einzige sache die weniger gefällt ist die kefü hatte ich auch mal und im vergleich
zur lg1 ist sie in sachen funktion ******* ! und optisch nicht so dolle auserdem schwerer ...
aber hey das bike ist absolut FETT !
Glückwunsch - das seht ihr mal wie heiß der ofen nach den jahren der misshandlung immer noch ist ... es tut dem bike einfach gut geshredded zu werden - artgerechte haltung   hurra lets ride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. Juli 2008)

Finde das RMX auch ziemlich geil!
Schön stimmig aufgebaut. Wo liegt denn das ungefähre Gewicht?


----------



## Red Dragon (14. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> einzige sache die weniger gefällt ist die kefü hatte ich auch mal und im vergleich
> zur lg1 ist sie in sachen funktion ******* ! und optisch nicht so dolle auserdem schwerer ...
> aber hey das bike ist absolut FETT !



Die Diabolus ist nur als Übergang gedacht, hab ich für 50 Steine von 'nem Kumpel bekommen. Wenn sie denn endlich mal kommt, bau ich die MRP G2 dran. 



			
				numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das RMX auch ziemlich geil!
> Schön stimmig aufgebaut. Wo liegt denn das ungefähre Gewicht?



Puuh, beim Gewicht müsste ich lügen, müsste aber über 20kg wiegen.



> Und ist der Rahmen neu, bzw. hast du Ihn neu gekauft? Und was zahlt man eig. für so ein Prachtrahmen/Prachtbike Komplett? *nur so ca. *



Über Geld spricht man nicht! Ich sag nur das ich vieles dank meinem Job billiger bekommen hab.



			
				Mr.Freeride schrieb:
			
		

> das sind neue S-Type?


Nee, ist nur die verschweißte Version (Sun MTX TCB Welded)

*Schön das es euch gefällt*

Ach ja, nächste Updates sind:
PG-990 -> PG-970 DH (damit ich endlich ordentlich schalten kann  )
Diabolus KeFü -> MRP G2
WTB V-Pure -> SDG Bel Air Rocky Edition
Diabolus Kurbel -> Atlas FR 83mm
Diabolus Vorbau -> Thomson X4 oder Sunline Direct Mount


----------



## Rocky_Biker (14. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> hey RED DRAGON das bike ist ja fast so schön wie meins seinerzeit
> einzige sache die weniger gefällt ist die kefü hatte ich auch mal und im vergleich
> zur lg1 ist sie in sachen funktion ******* ! und optisch nicht so dolle auserdem schwerer ...



Kannst du mir bitte kurz erklären, was du gegen die Kettenführung hast?
Richtig montiert ist die der absolute Hammer !!! Optisch sowieso !
Aber ich hoffe wir reden auch von dem 2008´er Modell, da einiges geändert wurde. 



> Die Diabolus ist nur als Übergang gedacht, hab ich für 50 Steine von 'nem Kumpel bekommen. Wenn sie denn endlich mal kommt, bau ich die MRP G2 dran.



Mein Kumpel hätte vielleicht Interesse, solltest du sie verkaufen, wobei das ein guterpreis sein sollte, da ich die Kefü mittlerweile neu für 60  bekomme. ^^


Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Red Dragon (14. Juli 2008)

Rocky_Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Kumpel hätte vielleicht Interesse, solltest du sie verkaufen, wobei das ein guterpreis sein sollte, da ich die Kefü mittlerweile neu für 60  bekomme.



Für 50  geb ich sie wieder her, zum Ende des Monats. Für weniger nicht, sonst bekommt sie ein Kumpel der grad mit dem Freeriden anfängt.



			
				neikless schrieb:
			
		

> es tut dem bike einfach gut geshredded zu werden - artgerechte haltung
> hurra lets ride



Ja, Lets Ride. Meld dich mal und dann fahren wir mal 'ne gepflegte Runde!


----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

@Red Dragon

Nur 'ne Frage am Rande. Was haste denn für den Umbau/die neuen Parts des RMX an Money investiert?

Ah, hab's grad gelesen:


Red Dragon schrieb:


> Über Geld spricht man nicht! Ich sag nur das ich vieles dank meinem Job billiger bekommen hab.


Wäre aber natürlich schon mal interessant, zu wissen  bzw. was kostet sowas normalerweise?


----------



## Red Dragon (14. Juli 2008)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



			
				Red Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Über Geld spricht man nicht! Ich sag nur das ich vieles dank meinem Job billiger bekommen hab.



Aber so als grobe Orientierung, da stehn min. 4500 . Ist aber lange noch nicht fertig, ich plane derzeit Evolutionsstufe 2.



			
				Red Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, nächste Updates sind:
> PG-990 -> PG-970 DH (damit ich endlich ordentlich schalten kann )
> Diabolus KeFü -> MRP G2
> WTB V-Pure -> SDG Bel Air Rocky Edition
> ...



Und dazu kommt evtl. noch 'ne 09er Fox, mal sehn ob sich da was preislich attraktives ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dd-bummi (14. Juli 2008)

Wirklich ein nobles Canuck. Viel Spaß noch beim basteln. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch 'ne Evolutionsstufe 3


----------



## Red Dragon (14. Juli 2008)

dd-bummi schrieb:


> Wirklich ein nobles Canuck. Viel Spaß noch beim basteln. Vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch 'ne Evolutionsstufe 3



Ach mir fällt da sicher was ein, ich komm zu häufig mit geilen Teilen in Berührung.


----------



## Rocky_Biker (15. Juli 2008)

@ Red Dragon
Dann rentiert sich das fÃ¼r mich natÃ¼rlich nicht, da lege ich lieber noch 10 â¬ drauf und hab eine neue mit Bashguard. Also wenn wir jetzt in so einer 30â¬ Preisklasse geredet hÃ¤tten ok,... nungut aber danke !

GruÃ Rocky_Biker


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

Das Canuck ist ein geiles Bike! Doch als kleine Kritik die Felgen wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen! Sonst aber...


----------



## Red Dragon (15. Juli 2008)

> Dann rentiert sich das für mich natürlich nicht, da lege ich lieber noch 10  drauf und hab eine neue mit Bashguard. Also wenn wir jetzt in so einer 30 Preisklasse geredet hätten ok,... nungut aber danke !



BG gäbe es dazu, der gehört normal dazu, also wird er auch mitverkauft.  



			
				Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Canuck ist ein geiles Bike! Doch als kleine Kritik die Felgen wollen mir nicht so richtig gefallen! Sonst aber...



Ja, die Felgen sind echt Geschmackssache, einigen und mir gefallen sie, anderen wie dir wieder nicht. Jedenfalls sind sie echt stabil und das ist erstmal nur wichtig....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> BG gäbe es dazu, der gehört normal dazu, also wird er auch mitverkauft.
> 
> 
> 
> Ja, die Felgen sind echt Geschmackssache, einigen und mir gefallen sie, anderen wie dir wieder nicht. Jedenfalls sind sie echt stabil und das ist erstmal nur wichtig....



Eigentlich stört nur das Gelb, sonst sind sie eh Top!


----------



## neikless (15. Juli 2008)

@red dragon achtung kanns sein das die bremsscheiben falsch rum montiert sind , warum tubeless und die zugverlegung könnte noch etwas liebe vertragen HR spannt etwas oder ??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (15. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> @red dragon achtung kanns sein das die bremsscheiben falsch rum montiert sind , warum tubeless und die zugverlegung könnte noch etwas liebe vertragen HR spannt etwas oder ??



Scheiben sind richtig montiert! Die Bremsleitung schaut nur so aus, den vorne ist sie zu lang!


----------



## Red Dragon (15. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> achtung kanns sein das die bremsscheiben falsch rum montiert sind , warum tubeless und die zugverlegung könnte noch etwas liebe vertragen HR spannt etwas oder ??



Bremsscheiben sind richtig rum drauf, extra bei der Montage 3-mal kontrolliert.

Die Tubeless-Highroller sind drauf weil ich sie noch hatte und die pro Reifen gut 200g leichter sind als die 2-ply, haben aber die gleiche Karkasse. Sind halt Faltreifen. 

HR-Bremse ist schon etwas verlängert, spannte zwar nicht aber sicher ist sicher. Eigentlich ist nur die VR-Leitung zu lang, aber die Stahlflex zu kürzen ist Bestrafung und ich denk aktuell eh über ne andere Gabel nach, also bleibt das erstmal so.....


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2008)

Taugt dir die Worldcup nicht oder was ist der Grund des Gabelwechsels? Könnte mir kaum eine geilere Gabel vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (15. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Taugt dir die Worldcup nicht oder was ist der Grund des Gabelwechsels? Könnte mir kaum eine geilere Gabel vorstellen.



Doch, die taugt schon nur es gibt ein Problem das mir die Gabel so gut wie unbenutzbar macht. Ich hab die Gabel mit den harten Federn bekommen, wiege aber nur gute 70kg mit Ausrüstung. Also bräuchte ich mittelharte Federn. Normal kein Ding, nur in die Worldcup passen nur die Titan-Worldcup-Federn und die sind nicht mehr oder nur sehr schwer zu bekommen.

Normale Federn hatte ich hier, die sind gut 2cm kürzer und verursachen Geräusche und mieses Federverhalten. Das ist das Problem........

Nunja, ich überlege grad was für 'ne Gabel sonst her soll, Boxxer will ich nicht, 2008/ 2009er MZ ebenso wenig. Bleibt nur die Fox 40 und die ist sau teuer, selbst für mich. (Und ich bekomm schon gut Mitarbeiter-Rabatt)

Mal sehen was noch kommt, solang muss ich mit der Worldcup leben. Vllt. wird die neue Dorado ja was.


----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2008)

Das ist natürlich saublöd mit den Federn. Aber das Cosmic-Sports da nichts anbieten kann wundert mich schon sehr. Wobei man ja von denen auch einiges gewöhnt ist.

Ansonsten kann ich die 40 aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen, passt besser ans RMX als man denken möchte und ist definitiv die beste Gabel welche ich bisher gefahren bin.


----------



## Red Dragon (15. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist natürlich saublöd mit den Federn. Aber das Cosmic-Sports da nichts anbieten kann wundert mich schon sehr. Wobei man ja von denen auch einiges gewöhnt ist.



Ist leider so, hab sogar direkt über unsern für Cosmic zuständigen Einkäufer fragen lassen, und nein sie hätten nichts mehr da, ich soll mich gebraucht umsehen. Geiler Service, 1A! 



			
				numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten kann ich die 40 aus eigener Erfahrung nur empfehlen, passt besser ans RMX als man denken möchte und ist definitiv die beste Gabel welche ich bisher gefahren bin.



Ja, bin die Gabel bei 'nem Freund gefahren. Hammerhart, besser als alles was ich bisher gefahren bin. Wenn sie nicht so teuer wäre hätte ich wohl schon eine.......


----------



## neikless (16. Juli 2008)

.... tu es nicht !  klar ist die fox ne gute gabel aber das wäre der optische tod für RMX
weiss wäre noch zu ertragen aber wenn soviel geld dann vielleicht die BOS oder halt die 
888 noch für weniger bei div. firmen tunen lassen(auf luft vielleicht) , die fox ist dazu ein
wartungs und service killer (anfällig service intensiv alle 25 std muss die laut fox
zum service /garantie hahaha da hätte ich in whistler wöchentlich gehen können )

ich würde ne BOS reinklotzen  vielleicht hol ich mir die für flatline ... braucht jemand ne ATA 888 World Cup (2008)?
(just kiddin´   ... but ... why not .... not ?!)


----------



## Red Dragon (16. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> .... tu es nicht !  klar ist die fox ne gute gabel aber das wäre der optische tod für RMX
> weiss wäre noch zu ertragen aber wenn soviel geld dann vielleicht die BOS oder halt die
> 888 noch für weniger bei div. firmen tunen lassen(auf luft vielleicht) , die fox ist dazu ein
> wartungs und service killer (anfällig service intensiv alle 25 std muss die laut fox
> ...



Wenn Fox 40, dann eh weiss! 

Passt ja sonst garnicht, macht alles kaputt! 

BOS, nö danke, 2000 für 'ne Federgabel von der ich nicht weiss wie sie is, da hab ich keine Lust drauf. Außerdem ist sie schwarz und passt somit optisch nich rein! 

Aber ich krieg das schon hin. Eben erst den Rocky SDG eingebaut, passt gut rein und passt bestens unter meinen Hintern. Das mit der DH-Kassette hat sich auch erledigt, meine Saint war nur verstellt. Spart gut Geld


----------



## bestmove (16. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Das mit der DH-Kassette hat sich auch erledigt, meine Saint war nur verstellt. Spart gut Geld


 Hey du hast mich um meine Kassette gebracht  der Rocky SDG ist ja mal richtig gelungen  wirklich sehr scheenes Ding


----------



## Red Dragon (17. Juli 2008)

Ist eigentlich schon jemand mal einen Roco oder DHX Air im RMX gefahren? Ich überlege grade wie ich mein Bike leichter machen kann, daneben dass so ein Air-Dämpfer für mein derzeit noch wechselndes Gewicht ideal wäre.

Verschlechter der Air das Ansprechverhalten und die Federeigenschafften erheblich?

Wäre gut wenn jemand was dazu sagen könnte


----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2008)

du wirst das RMX vernünftig aufgebaut nie zum leichtgewicht machen denke mit um 20kg
wirst du leben müssen & können ... bei meinem faltline ist es ähnlich da sind max 19,0 drin ,mach dir keine gedanken das bike ist so top ... fahr es erstmal beim fahren fühlt sich das bike eh nicht an wie 20kg - air im rmx habe ich erst einmal gesehen/gefahren hat mich nicht überzeugt ... zu linear !

ich glaube wirklich so wie du (ich schließe mich da mit einwenig ein) augebaut hast ist schon sehr sehr nah am maximum , perfect !


----------



## Red Dragon (17. Juli 2008)

Ja, mir gehts eigentlich nicht ums Gewicht, nur halt um die Anpassung ans Gewicht. Leichtbau und RMX, das geht einfach nicht. 

Anfühlen tuts sich nicht wie 20kg, das stimmt. Fährt sich gut, sehr agil und verspielt, aber mir ist das Fahrwerk noch zu hart. 

Von den Felgen weiss ich momentan auch nicht was ich von halten soll, heute aufm X-er Steintrail einmal seitlich weggerutscht und an ein Stein geknallt - Delle drin. Naja was solls, die kann man wieder rausbiegen....

Allein wegen diesem harten Fahrwerk spiel ich mit dem Gedanken an Fox 40 und Roco Air.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. Juli 2008)

nenn mir bitte eine felge die das ohne delle mitmacht ist eben dumm passiert ...

die MTX macht schon sehr viel mit ! habe vergleich zu deemax , dt6.1, dt 5.1, syncros usw


----------



## Red Dragon (17. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:
			
		

> nenn mir bitte eine felge die das ohne delle mitmacht ist eben dumm passiert ...
> 
> die MTX macht schon sehr viel mit ! habe vergleich zu deemax , dt6.1, dt 5.1, syncros usw



Ja, ist Pech gewesen. Bin halt deswegen heut ein bisschen angepisst. Aber hey - passiert halt und wärs keine FR-Felge geworden! 

Ich mach die Delle mit 'nem Franzosen wieder raus......


----------



## Rocky_Biker (17. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> ... bei meinem faltline ist es ähnlich da sind max 19,0 drin ,mach dir keine gedanken das bike ist so top ...



Da du gerade angesprochen hast, dass du ein Flatline fährst, wie stark sind die unterschiede zum RMX bzw. was gefällt dir besser? Und in welchen Kategorien ist das Flatline besser und in welchen das RMX?

Gruß Rocky_Biker


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

Servus,
ich habe gestern einmal ein wenig mein Baby aufgepimpt. Ich hatte langeweile und wollte mal schauen wie es aussieht. Da habe ich weiße Speichen gekauft
Ich finde es klasse! (jetzt habe ich doch wieder weiße Teile gekauft )

Heute auch noch schön den Rahmen polliert. Das hat echt was gebracht.

 Ich liebe das RMX


----------



## iNSANE! (19. Juli 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Ich liebe das RMX



Zurecht!  Echt schön!
Speichen? Ironfist?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Juli 2008)

nein DT Comp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (23. Juli 2008)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Juli 2008)

My is die Mieze süß!

Und am Bike finde ich die Bremse geil!


----------



## fusi85 (24. Juli 2008)

was sind das für Bremsen? noch nie gesehen..


----------



## Red Dragon (24. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich ganz schick, bis auf so Sachen wie Sattel und Vorbau.....

Bremsen sind Hope 04, wenn ich richtig sehe.


*PS: Hab ne 888 Worldcup zu verticken, für RMX- und Rockyfahrer gibts nen guten Preis*


----------



## luxuzz (24. Juli 2008)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz schick, bis auf so Sachen wie Sattel und Vorbau.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Sieht eher nach einer Bestrafung aus, dagegen ist der Rest gut gelungen


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Juli 2008)

@RattleHead:
Lass die Mädels reden....
Das ist ein ordentlicher Männersattel - das gehört so. Da geht nämlich auch nix kaputt, wenn mal die Landung suboptimal läuft 
Und wer will schon einen Rennradsattel auf seinem RMX. So fängt das nämlich an - und irgendwann rasieren sie sich die Beine und nehmen EPO. Jaja, so ist das .

Gruß

bike-it-easy (der einen fizik Atlas auf seinem RMX fährt )


----------



## RattleHead (25. Juli 2008)

Das sattel ist nicht das leichteste, aber habe es in 2000 auf mein canada trip gekauft, und ich hat er schon auf rm6 und rm7 und nun RMX gefahren. Die canuck version ist nicht easy zufinden. En wie Bike-it-easy sagt;"Das ist ein ordentlicher Männersattel - das gehört so. Da geht nämlich auch nix kaputt, wenn mal die Landung suboptimal läuft"

Die vorbau; ich liebe die mx/bmx kurze und hohe. 

Die bremsen sind hope DH/Enduro/4 mit hope mono levers und 225 discs.


----------



## Daniel12 (30. Juli 2008)

die Katze ist echt süß...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (31. Juli 2008)

ich habe lange überlegt ob ich es hochladen soll....

Ich hatte mal die Idee ein paar S/W Bilder zu machen. Sowas z.B. ist dabei herausgekommen

Ein RMX in etwas anderer Umgebung. (ich hoffe es gefällt ein wenig )


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Juli 2008)

@rattlehead woher hast du den vorderen bremssattel?

wenn du interesse hast den loszuwerden, sag mir bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (31. Juli 2008)

Das bremssattel ist sehr seltsam. Ich habe ihm bei Bob Sticha in der Schweis gekauft fur ein freund der ein travis hat. Die nichtmontage halbe (die sattel besteht aus zwei teile) haben wir von alter Hope import in der nahe. Nur paste er dort nicht weil er 205 bremsscheibe hatte, und die sattel +20 ist. Glucklich fur mir, er past direct auf 888 un 225 scheibe. 

Er ist nicht zu haben.


----------



## santacruza (8. August 2008)

meins nun mit shiver..demnächst noch blaue kolbendeckel und bremshebel...kurbel könnte sich auch noch etwas tun...weiss jemand wie schwer die neue saint sein soll? slx sieht auch hübsch aus.oder atlas...





und beim ausflug im bikepark


----------



## fusi85 (8. August 2008)

@ santacruza

sry aber ich kann mich mit der Zusammenstellung nicht anfreuen.

Nichts desto trotz tolle Arbeit. Wo hast du die Shiver ausgegraben die sieht ganz neu aus?


----------



## RattleHead (8. August 2008)

Shiver looks awesome in deine RMX!


----------



## santacruza (8. August 2008)

was würde dich denn erfreuen? shiver gabs bei ebay, war ein angebot an mich als unterlegenen bieter und ein guter deal


----------



## fusi85 (8. August 2008)

Ich find einfach bei de Gabel geht das Bike unter.
Eine Fox ist schon zuviel, max. eine 888 oder besser
single crown.


----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2008)

Wieso soll das Bike bitte bei einer Shiver oder Fox untergehen?
Ich dachte immer das es beim Radfahren auf die Performance ankommt.
Bin das RMX zwei Jahre mit der 40 gefahren und das war wunderbar.


----------



## Jendo (8. August 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Shiver looks awesome in deine RMX!



Absolut! Das passt Perfekt


----------



## fusi85 (8. August 2008)

Performance hin oder her, aber nicht jeder hat 1.500â¬ fÃ¼r ne Fox 40
und bekanntlich sind GeschmÃ¤cker ja verschieden (got sei dank).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2008)

Da hast du natürlich Recht, trotzdem lässt deine Argumentationskette sehr zu wünschen übrig und ich weiß absolut nicht was du sagen wolltest.


----------



## fusi85 (8. August 2008)

ach nichts


----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2008)

Hier mal das Abschiedsbild meines RMX. Ich bin irgendwie schon ein wenig traurig, es war ein wundervolles Bike mit dem ich wirklich sauviel Spaß hatte!
Aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Hobel.


Es ist zwar ein furchtbares Bild und beim Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich mich selbst übertroffen, aber was solls:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. August 2008)

Ich hab auch die selbe Shiver in meinen RMX und find die Gabel extrem geil! Meiner Meinung nach optisch die beste Gabel für ein RMX.
Früher war auch eine Monster im RM7 original verbaut, was sagst du dazu???


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. August 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


>



des is ja en Monster  sehr schick


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. August 2008)

Aber für den Kettenstrebenschutz gehört er gesteinigt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. August 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal das Abschiedsbild meines RMX. Ich bin irgendwie schon ein wenig traurig, es war ein wundervolles Bike mit dem ich wirklich sauviel Spaß hatte!
> Aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf meinen neuen Hobel.
> 
> 
> Es ist zwar ein furchtbares Bild und beim Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich mich selbst übertroffen, aber was solls:



Ich versteh irgendwie nicht, das man so einen Rahmen verkaufen kann??? Dafür gehört er gesteinigt!


----------



## santacruza (10. August 2008)

er wird sich irgendwann später sicher dermaßen über den verkauf ärgern.... ein wahnsinnig schönes rad!


----------



## Jendo (10. August 2008)

Ich glaub kaum das sich der Flo über den Verkauf ärgern wird... Wer würde denn von Euch ein RMX einem Socom vorziehen??? Also ich sicherlich nicht.
mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. August 2008)

Ich....RMX in der Lackierung ist einfach kult und gibts bei uns einfach nicht! Bei uns ( Bikepark Semmering ) fährt jeder zweite ein Intense.... ich kann es schon nicht mehr sehen! Was jetzt besser funktioniert das sei dahin gestellt!


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. August 2008)

Ich auch  ...weil's ein 2005er RMX Canuck ist, weil es in Deutschland nur 15 Stück davon gab, und weil für mich persönlich genau diese Canuck-Edition wie keine andere vor ihr und erst recht nicht nach ihr, den Mythos und Kult um die Marke Rocky Mountain symbolisiert. Klingt vielleicht ein wenig pathetisch, aber so sehe ich es.

Und nein, Flo, wir lassen die Steine schön brav liegen. Außer du verpasst dem Socom eine Canuck-Lackierung... dann bist du fällig 

Viel Spaß damit

Love the ride

bike-it-easy


----------



## santacruza (11. August 2008)

ich würde mich auch aufs rmx setzen....das socom is ne geile kiste aber irgendwie is es mir zu "normal" bei dem preis... aber zum fahren muss es natürlich ne macht sein, das socom is so quirlig, da fährt sich das rmx wie ein rentnerrad- träge. das socom is zum schnellen dh lern wie gemacht und es will immer nur springen  mein rmx will alles nur plattwalzen


----------



## luxuzz (11. August 2008)

Is einer von euch immoment bei den Crankworx in Whistler ?


----------



## DevilRider (14. August 2008)

kann mir hier jemand sagen wie schwer der "nackte" rahmen ist ?? (06er hauptrahemn+07er schwinge)


----------



## numinisflo (14. August 2008)

Rahmen ohne Dämpfer wiegt mit Sicherheit mind. 5kg.


----------



## fmxdave (15. August 2008)

So, grad gestern fertig geworden mit meiner kleinen....
Durch das Kackwetter heut bin ich leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen aber die erste Fahrten über Treppen und Kanten haben mich überzeugt,hammergeiles Handling und ein Traumfahrwerk..spätestens am Sonntag gehts ab nach Leogang ,schaun wie sich das Teil beim Springen verhält..

Bestückt ist das Bike mit nem Rocco WC ner RC3 WC und ner Avid Ultimate Anlage,der Rest wie auf den Pics..
Freu mich ,daß endlich ein RMX mein eigen nennen kann--hab mich verliebt! greetz Dave


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (15. August 2008)

Schaut sehr gut aus das Bike. Ein Bild von der Antriebsseite wäre noch sehr interessant.
P.S. Den Rahmen kenn ich doch...


----------



## santacruza (15. August 2008)

also wenn ich nicht wüßte dass ich ne freundin hab...ich glaub ich würde mich in dieses rad verlieben...bis auf den sattel... guter vr reifen (intruder 4 ply?)! für trockenes wetter noch nen intense dh und für hinten nen edge.dann gibts ein halten mehr


----------



## numinisflo (16. August 2008)

Hi Dave, bis jetzt sehr schöner Aufbau. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike, der Rahmen ist einfach ein Traum.
Sehr geschmackvoll finde ich übrigens den blauen Würger!

@Robert: Ich auch...


----------



## fusi85 (16. August 2008)

ein Traum der Hobel

Wie sind die Intense Reifen eigentlich.
Sehe immer mehr von denen, kommen die an Maxxis ran?


----------



## Red Dragon (17. August 2008)

Mist, Doppelpost.


----------



## Red Dragon (17. August 2008)

So, Evo II ist erfolgreich angelaufen: 





Hier die aktuelle Teileliste:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX Canuck 16,5 Zoll 
Dämpfer: Marzocchi Roco WC, 350x2.8 Stahlfeder
Gabel: Fox 40 RC² 
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6, rote Einfingerhebel
Naben: Hope Pro II rot (VR: 20x110mm/ HR: 150x12mm)
Felgen: Sun MTX welded
Nippel: DT Messing schwarz
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.5" 3C
Pedale: Straitline Flats X-Ray
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThread-Set rot
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus 83mm / 40T Blatt
KeFü: Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau: Thomson X4 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus 31.8mm
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus 30,9mm gekürzt
Sattel: SDG Bel Air "Rocky Mountain"  
Kassette: Sram PG-990
Kette: Shimano HG-93
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint short
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 2008
Griffe: ODI Ruffian, rote Klemmringe
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain
Züge: Jagwire Titan Stainless

Kommende Veränderungen sind:

Race FaceF Diabolus Kurbel 83mm - Shimano Saint oder Race Face Atlas FR 83mm 
Diabolus KeFü - E.13 LG1 white oder MRP G2
40T Blatt - 38T oder 36T Blatt
Diabolus Sattelstütze - Thomson Elite 
evtl. weiße Pulverung der 40


----------



## fmxdave (17. August 2008)

fusi85 schrieb:


> ein Traum der Hobel
> 
> Wie sind die Intense Reifen eigentlich.
> Sehe immer mehr von denen, kommen die an Maxxis ran?



Danke... Der Intense ist echt der Hammer ,super Grip.Bin davor meist Highroller gefahren aber dieser hält noch ne große Ecke besser..
Waren heut Leogang, da hats mir beim springen glatt den Rocco WC in der Mitte zerissen
Hab mich heut den Trail runtergehaun und der Rahmen ist echt ein Hammer,das Teil fühlt sich so leicht und handlich an unjd schluckt echt alles weg,saugeiles Flugverhalten wollte gar nimma runter von der Hobel!
So..genug geschwärmt muss ne Runde um meinen Dämpfer trauern und mich aufn nächsten Ausritt freun!

greetz dave


----------



## santacruza (18. August 2008)

maxxis reifen kommen bei weitem nicht an intense reifen ran. so siehts aus


----------



## Flow.Zero (18. August 2008)

Wenn des der Wade sagt, dann musses ja wohl so sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (18. August 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> maxxis reifen kommen bei weitem nicht an intense reifen ran. so siehts aus



Dann fahr mal ein 3C-Maxxis.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> maxxis reifen kommen bei weitem nicht an intense reifen ran. so siehts aus



Auf´s Gewicht bezogen gebe ich dir da sogar Recht,da liegen Maxxis weit drunter...gut so


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2008)

hui....die neue 888WC steht dem Canuck richtig gut
da stören selbst die Decals nicht mehr so doll 

Sehr schöne Bikes ganz nach meinem Geschmack


----------



## DevilRider (18. August 2008)

Also ich bleib meinem Minions 1ply treu .. super gewicht und guter grip !

hab bald mein RMX auch fertig =) .. aber vorerst brauch ich noch ein paar infos an euch !

welchen durchmesser hat die sattelstütze ?

woher bekomm ich eine steckackse ??

tretlager ist 83mm oder ???

Danke für die antworten =)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2008)

Sattelstütze  30,9

Tretlager ist 83 mm und Hinterradnabe 150 mm

Achse bekommst du unter anderm hier www.cnc-bike.de
so zu guten Preisen

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. August 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Also ich bleib meinem Minions 1ply treu .. super gewicht und guter grip !
> 
> hab bald mein RMX auch fertig =) .. aber vorerst brauch ich noch ein paar infos an euch !
> 
> ...



Ausser du hast ein altes RMX , da hast du eine Normale Tretlagerbreite und eine 135mm Nabenbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (18. August 2008)

danke für die flotte antwort !

ne ich habe einen 06er mit 07er schwinge =)


----------



## neikless (19. August 2008)

red dragon - die optische bankrotterklärung, PLAYMOBIL lässt grüßen, an meinem RMX gefällt mir weniger klar funzen die fox40´s gut
aber auch nur subjetiv besser als ne MZ WC !
Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus !


dave - sehr nice


----------



## Red Dragon (19. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> red dragon - die optische bankrotterklärung, PLAYMOBIL lässt grüßen, an meinem RMX gefällt mir weniger klar funzen die fox40´s gut
> aber auch nur subjetiv besser als ne MZ WC !
> Lenkwinkel sieht sehr steil aus !



Mit dem Lenkwinkel sieht das nur auf dem Foto so mies aus. Ich mach die Tage noch mal bessere.

Also mir gefällt die 40 besser, die Standrohre der MZ sahen komisch aus. 
Farbe der 40 pass ich auch noch an, sie wird weiß oder rot.


----------



## DevilRider (19. August 2008)

ich werde den rahmen erstmal mit einer boxxer wc fahren 

hier schonmal nen bildchen 






parts die verbaut werden
-boxxer wc (wenn der rahmen mich zu 100% überzeugt und ich ihn auch erstmal fahrne werde gibts eventl. einen totem)
-rote supra d (werden möglichst bald durch ex721+rote hope II ersetzt)
-codes
-minions1ply
-eventl. roco air
-e13 ligt
- ...

wird eher eine light-DH version


----------



## neikless (19. August 2008)

vorsicht 1ply taugen gerade so für xc nicht mal für enduro einsatz


----------



## DevilRider (19. August 2008)

ich bin mit denen bis jetzt super zurecht gekommen


----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2008)

1ply ist eigentlich kein Problem,bin z.B. die 2,35er Swamps schon 2 Tage lang am Stück in Ogau gefahren ebenso in winterberg beim IXS DH Cup...ohne Defekt...saubere Fahrweise ist dann aber wohl schon die Voraussetzung.


----------



## luxuzz (20. August 2008)

Was ich gerade gefunden habe find ich ja auch mal recht lustig, wodurch man so seine Garantie verlieren kann

Wodurch Ihre Garantie ungültig wird: 
Teilnahme an Rennen oder jegliche *kommerzielle Aktivität*. Fahrradverleih, Einsatz als *Kurierfahrrad*, bei der Polizei oder bei Sicherheitsdiensten. 
*Einbau von Komponenten, die nicht den ursprünglich am Fahrrad montierten entsprechen, oder von Rocky Mountain Bicycles empfohlen werden. Veränderungen an Komponenten.  *

"Find ich ja wohl mal sehr laecherlich"


Und 

Fahren in extremem Gelände, wie es in Mountain Bike-Videos gezeigt wird, birgt hohe Risiken und lässt darüber hinaus die Garantie, die in der Garantie-Tabelle beschrieben ist, ungültig werden. Dazu gehören "Trial"-Strecken,* Rampen, Stunts,* BMX-Strecken, *Fahren auf Treppen und Wällen in der Stadt oder jegliches Fahren in ähnlichem Gelände*. Weiterhin weisen wir ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass verbogene Komponenten, Rahmen, Gabeln, Lenker, Sattelstützen, Pedalen, Kurbeln und Felgen Zeichen von Unfällen und/oder unsachgemäßer Benutzung sind. 

somit hat keiner mehr Garantie von uns offiziel.....

sowie bei neulackierung und eloxierung, was allerdings bei fast jeder Firma so ist

Link


----------



## neikless (20. August 2008)

... ach deswegen fährst du dein bike nie, sondern postest nur bilder davon 

aber du musst es ja nicht jedem sagen wenn du wieder mal nen treppen stunt rockst


----------



## santacruza (20. August 2008)

wie??? du willst mit deinem wunderschönen rocky nicht etwa rumfahren?

zum reifen: intense edge hinten und ein dh vorne sind unschlagbar, in 2.35 ind 2 ply fast unpalttbar, worldcup erprobt und mein absolutes highlight bisher! der 909 in isoply ist für mich der beste allround freeridereifen. supergrip bei sticky rubber ohne den wabbeligen kaugummieindruck den ich von anderen reifen hab. und wer ohne luft immer noch bergab burnen will soll sich mal um 4 ply reifen bemühen.... nur mein eindruck, ich find die reifen super.finde sie halt einfach am besten, schwalbe conti und maxxis haben mich halt nicht überzeugt. ich will ja nur das beste für euer radl ;-))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (20. August 2008)

miese sache ! sollen wir unsere RMXs jetzt in der gerade fahren oder was ?? -.-


----------



## luxuzz (20. August 2008)

Gut zu wissen dass ich es nie fahre, schiebs wohl auch Bergab im Bikepark in Bc whistler....

Theoretisch duerften wir es nur auf der Strasse fahren, allerdings auch nur als Hobby nicht beruflich oder mit Geldverdienen und nur Anbauteile verwenden die von Rocky Mountain vorgeschrieben werden, also Race Face , Wtb und Rmb....


----------



## arseburn (20. August 2008)




----------



## santacruza (20. August 2008)

ich hab mir jetzt 1.4er conti sport contact reifen besorgt....damit komm ich jetzt viel besser übern asphalt. und des radl wird nun nimmer so dreckig


----------



## neikless (21. August 2008)

hey luxxi zeig doch mal paar bilder aus whistler am besten welche von dir beim fahren das wärs , los zeigs uns ! bin auch bald da vielleicht zeigst du mir dann die trails ein wenig du alter haudegen. was dein lieblingstrail/kombi ? meine ist original sin to in deep to fat crobat to too tide to dirt merchant to aline to GLC drop ...


----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2008)

Du alter Frotzeler...und das schon in aller Herrgottsfrüh...lass ihm doch seinen Spass 

Weekend...?

cu


----------



## neikless (21. August 2008)

frotzeler -- hm geiler name  wo bad wildbad + willingen vielleicht wiberg
oder halt eisdiehle  oder treppen gap

denke luxxis lieblingkombi ist cow´s icecream to starbucks to bike wash to fussgängerzone ... bissel spaß muss sein !


----------



## dufte (21. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> denke luxxis lieblingkombi ist cow´s icecream to starbucks to bike wash to fussgängerzone ... bissel spaß muss sein !


Ich liebe Dich! 
Bear Cub to Worldcup Singletrail aaaaaaaaaall the way down wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit


----------



## DevilRider (21. August 2008)

ähmm der dämpfer hat ne einbaulänge von 222nmm oder ??? fährt hier jmd das rad mit nem roco air ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (21. August 2008)

Was soll eigl die ganze Zeit dieser Kinderkram ?
Is man biken tuts euch net gut, is man zu hause is es genauso schlimm.
Nur weil ich net die ganze Zeit arschkriecher ummich hab die von mir Fotos machen, heisst es nicht das ich mein Hobel nicht bewege...

Aber gut, Freight Train vom Top, ueber Drop in Clinic, Freight Train, Dirt Merchant, A-line Drop und anschliessen A-line technical und zum schluss Glc Drop 
und weiter ?

Bin allerdings nur bis zum 28. August hier Hab nur Bilder vom Bikepark nicht von mir, da wir keine anderen Fotos gemacht haben...


----------



## neikless (22. August 2008)

ich kanns zwar noch immer nicht recht glauben hört sich aber auch nach einer spassigen kombo an auch wenns etwas einseitig ist die anderen trails auf gabanzo sind abwechslungsreicher  unten solltest du schleyer, whistlerDH, joyride und rock city nicht verpassen wenn du schon mal da bist !
ich hab ja kein RMX mehr und da ich mit meiner freundin unterwegs bin und auf einige
touren fahren werde bin ich im Sep. mit meinem slayer sxc unterwegs bin mal gespannt wie sich das im whistler-bike-park so schlägt !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2008)

Jetzt muss ich mich in die Sache doch einmal einmischen.....

"arschkriecher die Fotos machen" 
ist definitiv die falsche Wortwahl.

Es gibt Leute die brenne darauf endlich mal wieder Bilder zu machen, weil es deren Hobby ist und dabei Erfahrungen sammeln und besser zu werden.


----------



## neikless (22. August 2008)

... auserdem sind gute bilder einfach schön anzusehen, und machen wieder lust biken zu gehen, dazu sind sie eine tolle erinnerung !


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2008)

222m ?! =(


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. August 2008)

oh...ja 
die Frage habe ich völlig übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (22. August 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:
			
		

> ähmm der dämpfer hat ne einbaulänge von 222nmm oder ??? fährt hier jmd das rad mit nem roco air ?



Ich hab mal überlegt ob ich den Air Roco einbaue, ist bis jetzt aber nix draus geworden.

Mal sehn, evtl. mach ichs bald doch, aus meinem Coil Roco leckt irgendwoher Öl.........


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2008)

oohh ! dann würde ich den mal schnell wecheln  ... nen roco wc air wär schon ne schöne sach, 1kg weniger !

wisst ihr was ich gleich mache ?? 


..ich werde mein RMX aufbauen =)


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2008)

hier ist es mal provisorisch aufgebaut ...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/166377


sagmal wie groß seit ihr und welche rahmen größe hab ihr ??

bin 1,88 und habe den rahmen in 18" ... passt das


----------



## Hoschiii (22. August 2008)

bin knapp 1,95m und fahr 19,5"... das geht super.


----------



## luxuzz (22. August 2008)

Schon nur ob man ganze Zeit biken geht oder ob man nur biken geht um Fotos zu machen ist doch ein Unterschied. Und wer keine Fotos von sich machen laesst beim Biken ist dann kein Biker....
Klar sind schoene Bilder gut anzusehen und sehen auch geil aus, nur macht es einem gleich zum Icedealenfahrer nur weil man seine Zeit nicht damit verbringt waehrend des Bikens Fotos zu schiessen?

Whistler dh, joyride und Rock city hab ich schon ausprobiert, allerdings muss ich sagen gefaellt mir Schleyer am besten, mit den zwei Steindrops.
Kennst du noch einen groesseren drop ausser A-line und Glc gut, Drop in Clinic aber den kann und sollte man eigl nicht probieren zu springen...?


Devilrider: Bin 1,86 und hab auch 18" und passt super


----------



## DevilRider (23. August 2008)

so noch ne frage .. der 06er rahmen hat doch nen 1 1/8er steuerroh oder ?


----------



## Hoschiii (23. August 2008)

ja


----------



## neikless (23. August 2008)

fahr mal auf garbanzo kurz vor dem container step up step down nach links auf duff man oder so das ist der trail von tyler morland in roam  auf garbanzo gibts schon paar sachen die man droppen kann aber allgemein gibts in whistler besseres als drops

bone yard halt (slopestyle)


----------



## luxuzz (23. August 2008)

Jup das stimmt schon ist halt nicht so der dropper Bereich, trotzdem ein sehr sehr schoener Bikepark und schoen lange Strecken.

Den Trail muss ich mal suchen, kann leider erst ab Dienstag wieder fahren, da ich vorher paar Besuche noch bei der Physiotherapie leisten muss, nachdem mich mein Lenker so lieb hatte und mich glatt in die Innenseite meines Oberschenkels gekuesst hat.

Gruss


----------



## dufte (23. August 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Whistler dh, joyride und Rock city hab ich schon ausprobiert, allerdings muss ich sagen gefaellt mir *Schleyer* am besten, mit den zwei Steindrops.


Ich mag Dich zwar irgendwie nicht, aber da sind wir uns einig!
Siehst de Niclas, selbst der Typ findet SSSSCCCHLLLEEEEYYYERR am geilsten!
Und komm mir nich mit, dass ich die selbe Geschmacksverirrung hätte oder so...
(P.S.: bringst mir diesmal des Geschenk mit, was letztes mal nich ging?!....büdde)

Original Sin -> Goals Gully -> da den Stein Wallride/Drop rechts -> In Deep -> Captain Safety -> In Deep -> Fatcrobat -> Little A.(?) -> Too Tight -> Schleyer -> den Step Down vom Whister Downhill -> direkt rechts rüber zu Rockcity Detroit -> Heart of Darkness is meine Lieblingskombo  .. probiers mal aus!

btw. gibt es den oberen Teil von NoJoke wieder? Also bei Garbanzo nach ganz hinten (an Original Sin vorbei) in No Joke rein... 
Des hatten die letztes Jahr ja kaputt gemacht wegen Bauarbeiten. Sehr schöner Trail!  

Wenns den gibt, dann unbedingt No Joke -> Duffman -> den "neuen" Trail links bei der Kreuzung links, der wieder in No Duff bzw. Duffman mündet -> Creek Gap -> Lower A-Line... hat sehr viel Flow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. August 2008)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Schon nur ob man ganze Zeit biken geht oder ob man nur biken geht um Fotos zu machen ist doch ein Unterschied. Und wer keine Fotos von sich machen laesst beim Biken ist dann kein Biker....
> Klar sind schoene Bilder gut anzusehen und sehen auch geil aus, nur macht es einem gleich zum Icedealenfahrer nur weil man seine Zeit nicht damit verbringt waehrend des Bikens Fotos zu schiessen?



Naja kommt noch darauf an wie er die Fotos macht. Mein Bruder z.B. macht sie einfach. Er stellt sich an STreckenrand und wartet immer ab bis wir wieder vorbeikommen. Machnmal machen wie einige Einstellung mehrmals. Mir macht das aber trotzdem Spaß.



luxuzz schrieb:


> Und wer keine Fotos von sich machen laesst beim Biken ist dann kein Biker....



Das habe ich nicht gesagt



luxuzz schrieb:


> Klar sind schoene Bilder gut anzusehen und sehen auch geil aus, nur macht es einem gleich zum Icedealenfahrer nur weil man seine Zeit nicht damit verbringt waehrend des Bikens Fotos zu schiessen?



Nein


So und nun noch viel Spaß in Whistler. 
Ich will auch endlich mal hin....


----------



## DevilRider (24. August 2008)

sagt mal hattet ihr schonmal probleme mit den lagern ? wie teuer ist so ein satzt ?


----------



## Hoschiii (24. August 2008)

Ja ich hatte schon Probleme mit den Lagern. 2 Mal war das obere bei dem "Y"-Stück von der Umlenkung auf der Antriebsseite kaputt. Das erste Mal hab ichs vom Händler zu Bike Action schicken lassen. Die haben gleich mal alle Lager neu gemacht weil die platt waren. Hat knapp 100 Euro gekostet. Beim 2ten Mal war ich schlauer und hab mir das Lager besorgt und es selbst eingepresst.


----------



## fusi85 (25. August 2008)

ich kann die Lager Ã¼ber eine Schlosserei meines Vater beziehen. Kostet mich aber auch
um die 100â¬.
Am besten grÃ¶ssere Beilagscheiben (Karosseriebeilagscheiben) verwenden.
Dann verliert man die Gummidichtung des Lagers nicht so schnell.
Lager am besten von Hand neu Fetten und nicht sparen mit dem Fett


----------



## santacruza (25. August 2008)

kreuzeck tour vom letzten wochenende...der wade und ich haben bergauf sehr gut mitm carbon fully mitgehalten  





es geht auch ohne lift dank rennrad wadln


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. August 2008)

oha nicht schlecht 

und wie war die Tour? So wie in der Freeride beschrieben?

So wie es aussieht bin ich wohl die 2te Oktoberwoche da. Allerdings nicht mit dem RMX da hoch


----------



## Soulbrother (25. August 2008)

Sehr ordentlich ...aber ehrlich,ein RMX zum Eckbauer hochzutreten käm mir in 100Jahren nicht in den Sinn 

Noch 5 Wochen,dann fahr ich dort auch mal wieder mit´m Lift hoch um gemütlich zum Hintergrassecker zu spazieren und einen leckeren Kaiserschmarrn und ein Haferl zu verspachteln ...verausgabt wird sich wieder in Ogau


----------



## santacruza (25. August 2008)

ab und an denk ich mir auch ich wär bekloppt  aber es macht dennoch spass : die gesichter der cc typen sind unbezahlbar, wenn manche genauso langsam/ schnell sind wie ich     der trail ist wirklich nur bei trockenheit zu empfehlen, da im unteren wald der weg sehr von wurzeln duchsetzt ist...bei mir wars absolut schmierseifenglatt...und 3 stunden? mussten ein paar steige bergab schieben und dann waren wir 6,5 stunden unterwegs. aber trocken definitiv eine herausforderung an die dh trial fahrtechnik  aber nix für schnelles flowiges bergabballern


----------



## Dome_2001 (25. August 2008)

Also da hab ich auch mal richtig respekt davor.Das mit einem RMX hat was.Aber bergab hatten sie ja sicherlich keine chance mehr ...

Den Spruch: "wahrer sport fängt da an, wo er aufhört gesund zu sein" finde ich übrigens genial ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (25. August 2008)

schöne fotos =)

also, wie oft sollte man die lager fett ??


----------



## luxuzz (26. August 2008)

Hi, 
hab jetzt auch ein kleines Problemchen mit den Lagern, allerdings fehlt mir nur die dumme Gummidichtung.
Bekommt man diese auch einzeln oder muss ich mir ein komplett neues Lager holen ?
Wenn wie ist denn die Bezeichnung und ca der Preis fuer 1 Lager und nicht ein Satz|
Danke


----------



## fusi85 (26. August 2008)

@luxuzz einfach Karosseriebeilagscheiben drauf und gut, am besten auf alle Lager
das kannst die Dichtungen nicht mehr verlieren.


----------



## luxuzz (26. August 2008)

Ja gut nun is se aber schon weg


----------



## fusi85 (27. August 2008)

macht ja nichts solange alle Kugel drin sind


----------



## der bengel (27. August 2008)

wenn einer interesse haben sollte...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/128967/cat/45


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (27. August 2008)

so noch ne frage ... die buchsen haben doch ne länge von 21,8 mm oder ??


----------



## fusi85 (29. August 2008)

so hier nocheinmal meine Maschine.
Bremsen wurden getuascht ----> vorher Juicy7 jetzt Gustl
Dämpfer wurde getauscht   ----> vorher Fox 4.0 jetzt MZ Roco WC
Sattel wurde getauscht      ----> vorher WTB jetzt Selle Italia
Neue Decals Ahornblätter weiß


----------



## DevilRider (30. August 2008)

schickes ding !!!


fährt hier irgendwer ne e.13 light ketfü ??

weil meine passt jetzt irgendwie nicht drane


----------



## santacruza (1. September 2008)

wieder mal ein kleiner höhenrausch  am wildkogel


----------



## Soulbrother (1. September 2008)

MR.Freeride´s RMX


----------



## santacruza (1. September 2008)

geil aufm pickup  da würd ich auf der autobahn unmöglich überholen können


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. September 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> wieder mal ein kleiner höhenrausch  am wildkogel



Ich find die Shiver ist die Ideale Gabel für ein RMX!
(....ich hab auch eine an meinen RMX  )


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2008)

oh ja die passen richtig gut zusammen!
Aber mit dem Sunday als Nachbarn würde es immer noch passen


----------



## Xexano (2. September 2008)

@fusi85: Beste Bremsenwahl! Ich fahre selber die Gustls am RMX und da kommen garantiert keine andere Bremsen mehr dran! Die besten, stabilsten und aggressivsten Bremsen je! 

@Soulbro: Der Pickup ist echt geil! Leider schlucken die meisten viel zu viel an Sprit! 250 PS E-Motor Pickup.. das wär doch was!


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2008)

^^ 10L Diesel 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> oh ja die passen richtig gut zusammen!
> Aber mit dem Sunday als Nachbarn würde es immer noch passen



Oder Sunday als Nachbar vom M6...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ^^ 10L Diesel



außerorts oder innerorts? Für innerorts wärs ja noch ganz okay ;-)


----------



## Soulbrother (3. September 2008)

o.k.-orts!


----------



## Xexano (3. September 2008)

Nur 10 l? Ist für ein SUV recht wenig! Ich hätte irgendetwas um die 16 l geschätzt!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (3. September 2008)

Xexano schrieb:


> Nur 10 l? Ist für ein SUV recht wenig! Ich hätte irgendetwas um die 16 l geschätzt!



dat verbraucht dann en dodge mit seinen 5,4 l hubraum


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4. September 2008)

Zurück zum Thema  Hab meinem RMX neue Bremsen verpasst


----------



## Soulbrother (4. September 2008)

Seeehr geiles Stealth-RMX


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (7. September 2008)

Hallu^^
Ich will mir zum 18ten ein RM RMX kaufen.
Bzw. wenn die Kohle nicht ganz reicht nur den Rahmen^^
Und ich wollte jetzt Fragen was das Bike kosten würde.
Ich schätz mal ab 3.800 bis 5000 euro oder? =/
Und dann wollte ich noch wissen ob man noch iwo den Rahmen in diesen lacken bekommen kann:
1.
http://s5.directupload.net/images/080105/vbvnn7n6.jpg
2.




Danke im Vorraus 

VDV


----------



## Flow.Zero (7. September 2008)

Iwo, wenn 2009 dann bei ebay schaust und glück hast kriegst den Rahmen bestimmt für 1000 oder weniger!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (7. September 2008)

Hoffentlich^^
Nur werden die ja nicht mehr hergestellt das ist das Problem^^
Hoffentlich finde ich so einen Rot/Weißen, oder so einen Metallic Braunen oder so ein Cremig/Grünen  find die alle 3 derbe geil aber der Braune wie aufm Bild und son Rot/weißer sind meine Favourites ^^

Gibts eventuel paar gute Erfahrungsberichte von euch über den Rahmen bzw das Bike?
Hab gehört das der Hinterbau zu wiech sein soll...ne erklärung wäre eventuell hilfreich^^

VDV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (7. September 2008)

Hier gibts 97 Seiten positive Erfahrungen mit RMXs!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (7. September 2008)

Aber schwächen muss es doch auch geben oder?  

Achja...
Wie sieht das eigentlich mit umlackiern aus?
Geht das ohne weiteres oder lieber docht nicht?^^

VDV


----------



## luxuzz (7. September 2008)

Wenn du ihn umlackieren willst denke ich ,dass dich hier einige erschlagen würden 
Schau einfach bei Ebay rein und hier im Bikemarket, hab Geduld und du wirst glücklich werden  und wenn du nicht gerade uvp Preise kaufst, kommst du unter deine Erwartung

Gruss


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Info 

Freut mich das ich sone geile Com gefunden habe Top Infos 

VDV


----------



## DevilRider (8. September 2008)

http://s5.directupload.net/images/080105/vbvnn7n6.jpg

also den rahmen (jedoch von 06) mit 07er schwinge / chris king steuersatzt / roco tst hab ich neu für 777 bekommen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2008)

Servus Nachbar
sehr schön.... noch ein Hamburger auf RMX (hoffentlich)

Also wirklch in der Farbe...da brauchst du wohl viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (8. September 2008)

So, da es meinen Roco WC nun endgültig zerlegt hat, brauch ich Ersatz.

Daher die Frage: Was fährt sich am Besten im RMX? 

Preis ist mir bis auf den BOS alles recht, evtl. auch Luft. Was schlagt ihr so vor?


----------



## DevilRider (8. September 2008)

also wenn du noch nen paar/eine woche/n warten kannst, kann ich die erzählen wie der RMX mit nem Manitou Evolver 6 läuft ... bin den mal an nem anderem rad gefahren und war begeistern =)


----------



## Red Dragon (8. September 2008)

Der Luft-Evolver? Dachte zwar eher an FOX, da ich mit MZ und Manitou ziemlich Stress gehabt hab.....


----------



## DevilRider (8. September 2008)

japs der mit luft ... ne also der dhx 5 air ist laut mehreren testberichten absolut gleichwertig, sogar übertreffend  er schlägt deutlich weniger durch und hat ein besseres ansprech verhalten, was ich auch bestätigen kann, da ich den dhx mal einen tag gefahren bin (kann aber auch an dem falschen setup gelegen haben, apropo setup ... der evolver ist weniger kompliziert einzustellen) beim gewicht schlägt der evolver den dhx auch um ein paar gramm  


... also wenn ich meine bremse wiede habe (bzw. eine erstatz bremse bekomme) werde ich den evolver ausgibig am rmx testen und euch bericht erstatten


----------



## numinisflo (8. September 2008)

Ich fand den DHX 5.0 immer perfekt im RMX.


----------



## RattleHead (9. September 2008)

der rocco rc wc wirkt fur mir perfect.


----------



## luxuzz (9. September 2008)

Dhx 5.0, kannst dir ja auch den Revox holen, hast du ja nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## DevilRider (9. September 2008)

leute sagt mal bitte ... welche gabel fahr ihr bzw. welche findet ihr gut ?! 

ich fahre momentan ne boxxer wc will aber lieber auf single crown mit luftsystem umsteigen ... die totem solo air wär optisch klasse aber ich habe noch nicht viel gutes über sie gehört, ne MZ will ich eig net fahren, 36 hat zu wenig fw .. gibts sonst noch was ?? 

...naja sonst werd ich die boxxer wohl noch was fahren ... ist ja auch eig nen klasse teil =)


----------



## xerdanny (12. September 2008)

auch wenn jetzt wieder ne riesen disskussion losgeht hier mal mein 99,9 prozent fertigobjekt.... laut waage heute im bikeshop 17,4 kilos...



http://www.directupload.net


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2008)

Optisch auf jedenfall sehr schön  Damit hast Du wahrscheinlich das leichteste RMX worldwide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (12. September 2008)

sind ja auch mehrere dinge am bike dir normal niegepasst hätten die ich anpassen musste... somit das "geringe" gewicht


----------



## luxuzz (12. September 2008)

Bis auf die Gabel+Vorbau die "unschön" aussehen ist es doch gut geworden


----------



## Jendo (12. September 2008)

xerdanny schrieb:


> sind ja auch mehrere dinge am bike dir normal niegepasst hätten die ich anpassen musste... somit das "geringe" gewicht



Klar, ich wollte Dir bloß die Sinnfrage ersparen 
Mach mal bitte noch den Sattelschnellspanner andersrum zu.
Gruß


----------



## neikless (12. September 2008)

:kotz:    ... oder doch einfach nur      zum totlachen  das RMX geht überhaupt nicht ! Wenn das ein Lebewesen/zB Haustier wäre würde ich dich wegen Tierquälerei und nicht artgerechter Haltung anzeigen ... tztztz


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. September 2008)

Echt strange das RMX! Ja bitte den Sattelschnellspanner nach vorne zumachen und die Spanner bei den Laufrädern auf die andere Seite! Bitte Bitte!!!!
Wie geht sich die Kette eigentlich mit der Bremse aus? Die schlägt doch voll auf Bremse? Bzw. geht sich das kleine Kettenblatt aus ohne das die Kette an der Bremse schleift?


----------



## Homegrown (12. September 2008)

So mal wieder ein normales RMX....
Der Goldene Lenker ist nur als Ersatz momentan da der schwarze mir mal beim Sturz verbogen ist da muss ein neuer her.....


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (12. September 2008)

Geiles RMX,TOP! 
Ich will auch ein Canuck >.<

@ LB Jörg
PS: Aber ich würds nehmen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich würds auch nehmen 
wenns in M wäre 

mfg
Damian


----------



## LB Jörg (12. September 2008)

Viel zu normal.
Und die Scheibenbremsen find ich auch zu übertrieben

G.

PS: Aber ich würds nehmen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (12. September 2008)

Hmm.
Kann mir eventuell jemand bei der Rahmengröße helfen? :S
Ich bin 1,83 m Groß und ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich ein Angebot annehmen soll da der Rahmen nur S Größe hat. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen,

mfg
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (12. September 2008)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Kann mir eventuell jemand bei der Rahmengröße helfen? :S
> Ich bin 1,83 m Groß und ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich ein Angebot annehmen soll da der Rahmen nur S Größe hat.
> 
> ...



Also ich bin 1.82m groß und fahre das 16.5" (= S), das wendigste und angenehmste Bike das ich bisher gefahren bin. Würde es dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen da zuzuschlagen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (12. September 2008)

Meines ist auch 16,5 und ich bin 1,81m.  Damals war ich mir auch nicht sicher. Ich war dann sehr überrascht das es so gut geht! Hab es bis heute nicht bereut!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (12. September 2008)

Mhh
Is halt ziemlich schwer für mich.
So ein Bike ist ja nicht billig.
Und auf einmal gibt man die Kohle aus und stellt fest ist doch zu klein.
Und besonders bei nem Canuck / Privatkauf da nicht mehr Produziert muss man schon die Größe des Rahmens kennen mit der man am besten umgehen kann.
Nur ich hatte halt keine Möglichkeiten um sowas mal abzu checken


----------



## Red Dragon (12. September 2008)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Mhh
> Is halt ziemlich schwer für mich.
> So ein Bike ist ja nicht billig.
> Und auf einmal gibt man die Kohle aus und stellt fest ist doch zu klein.
> ...



Zu klein gibts bei einem FR-Bike eigentlich nicht, und das passt sicher!


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (12. September 2008)

Hoffentlich 
Hab mich jez nochmal dazu gebracht mich nachzumessen aber bin trotzdem immer noch nich kleiner als 182 XD

mfg
Damian


----------



## neikless (13. September 2008)

zu klein gibts sehr wohl auch bei freeride bikes !
ich (1,80) habe auch mit einem kleinen 16.5"RMX angefangen
mein jetztiges flatline fahre ich in M und fühle mich deutlich wohler
mein nächstest könnte vielleicht sogar ein LARGE werden !

ich würde daher zu M bzw 18" raten !!!
vielleicht auch ein switch ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2008)

ooooohh yeeah ein sehr schönes Canuck
so gefällt mir das 

@VIP
weißt ja, ich teile die Meinung von Neikless


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (13. September 2008)

Naja das Problem liegt ja daran das hier niemand ein M Rot/Weiß RMX anbietet xD
Muss ich nochmal sehen.
Eventuell frag ich mal im Fahrradladen nach wo ich mein Praktikum gemacht hab ob ich paar Ms und Ss fahren kann.

mfg
Damian


----------



## neikless (13. September 2008)

wenn du eins findest sag´s mir hätte auch gern wieder eins


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (13. September 2008)

Gefunden hab ich eins aber nur eins in S größe...
Nur wenn ich mit S klar komme kauf ich den mir xD

Ansonsten würde ich hier auf gerne jemandem ein Canuck "M Abkaufen xD

mfg
Damian


----------



## RattleHead (13. September 2008)

Ich bin 1.77, hat mal angefangen mit ein S (RM7) aber findete der M mit ein kurzen forbau besser, sicher fur mehr DH orentiertes fahren

Xerdanny; warum nicht auch ein luft dampfer...........


----------



## iNSANE! (13. September 2008)

Neikless hat Recht - zu klein (zu kurz!) gibt es sehr wohl!
Homegrown - Geil!
Der ander Dude - warum hast Du keinen Luftdämpfer oder ne wenigstens ne Ti Feder im Leichtbau RMX?


----------



## xerdanny (14. September 2008)

das ganze leben liegt noch vor mir das rmx iss grade neu man muss ja in der weiteren zeit auch noch projekte haben.... eins nach dem anderen das ist nicht der letzte baustand.....also das eien oder andere wird sich noch tun.... kettenführung isst noch in der fräserei daher 99,9prozent fertig. wird aber die woche noch fertig werden hoffe ich das ich dann auch alle gänge nutzen kann.... zu euren dämpfereinstellungen könnt ihr ja mal eure idealeinstellungen preisgeben ... würde mich mal so interessieren


----------



## bansheenr1 (14. September 2008)

eventuell steht der Rahmen hier zum Verkauf...aber nur wenn ein gutes Angebot kommt...sonst geht der an die Wand


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2008)

@ bansheenr1
verdammt Gute Einstellung 
und sehr schönes Stealth
das ist auch Rahmengröße S oder?

Dein Lenkwinkel sieht ja richtig normal aus.
Bei dem Stealth von Sw!tch sieht der Lenkelwinkel so verdammt Flach aus. Komisch....oder es täuscht durch seinen 30er Vorbau


----------



## santacruza (15. September 2008)

immer wieder spiele ich mit dem gedanken, mir ein 2t rad anzuschaffen...aber wenn ich es so sehe, bring ichs nicht übers herz es zu betrügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2008)

Aktuell mein RMX - aber evtl. nicht mehr lange...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. September 2008)

Obwohl ich eher ein Rocky Fan bin gefällt mir das Intense viel besser!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. September 2008)

Es wäre echt schade drum Felix 

Im WS sieht die alte Shiver verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Philanderer (16. September 2008)

Die Shiver passt echt genial an das WS
Das Crossfire ist auch echt Sahne, ist ja scheinbar extrem selten. Ich würds behalten, aber man kennt den Reiz des Neuen ja
Hier nochmal mein Canuck ausm Sommer


----------



## iNSANE! (16. September 2008)

Geiles Canuck! Aber Du sagst es...der Reiz des neuen  Mal sehen...


----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

wollte gestern kurz mal an die kampenwand am chiemsee (1200 m) aber dummerweise hab ich das snowboard vergessen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. September 2008)

und wieder ein Canuck....oh jaaa

@ iNSANE!
neeeeiiiiinnn!!! Bevor du es unter Wert verkaufst, behalte es lieber und hänge es irgendwo hin. So eine schöne Special Edition.

@ santa
ist das normal zu der Jahreszeit. Muss ich mich etwa dicke warme Klamotten mitnehmen nach Garmisch?? Is ja heftig

Ich weiß noch letztes Jahr zu dem Zeitpunkt habe ich mir mein Pelz auf dem Oktoberfest verbrannt..


----------



## santacruza (18. September 2008)

ich denke mal nicht...1200 ist recht hoch, und es war die letzten tage einfach saukalt...ich denke mal es wird aber wieder grün...wollte nur schonmal die bastelzeit ins gedächtnis zurückrufen 


das insane rmx kann ja gar nicht einem neuen projekt weichen...wenn ich mir die ebay preise für rm ansehe: welches geile fr/dh geschoss soll sich denn mit dem mickrigen erlös aus nem rmx finanzieren??? auf jeden fall kein geileres...evtl ein canyon


----------



## Daniel12 (20. September 2008)

Hallo, würde evtl. mein RMX verkaufen.
Ist ein weinrotes 05´er Modell, aber erst Mai 07 neu vom Händler gekauft. Größe ist M.
Entweder komplett mit weisser 888, RF Kurbel, Formula Bremse etc. oder Rahmen und Gabel im Set, dann auch gerne mit der Kurbel.
Bei Interesse bitte melden, ich schicke dann Bilder. Weiis grad nicht wie ich hier eins reinkriege.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. September 2008)




----------



## VIP Damian VIP (21. September 2008)

Rein vom Rahmen her absolut geil.
Die Farbe ist aber wirklich nicht mein Geschmack^^

MfG
Damian


----------



## neikless (21. September 2008)

wie die Farbe gefällt dir nicht ... ? EAT THIS !!!!


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. September 2008)

Das RMX wird dicke, v.a. bei inspirationspausen mit dem bier


----------



## Condor (21. September 2008)

oh nein niclas..................

Für deine Freundin (wegn den Anbauteilen) oder willst Du ernsthaft anstelle eines Enduros/Slayer neben dem Flatline ein RMX mit ner 36 aufbauen?!? Wollt Dir gerade ne Mail schreiben, was es geworden ist... Oo
Und die Farbe ist das einzige Geile ...
Warum denn dann kein STD 
Ich hoffe Du hast nen verdammt guten Deal bekommen, sonst hast ja keine Entschuldigung parat


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2008)

ich glaube auch für seine Freundin. Oder ?????
Ich finde die Farbe ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fusi85 (21. September 2008)

haha meine Freundin hat vor ner Woche ihr Spez. BigHit FSRII so lackiert.
Halt die Felgen, Pedale, Sterne aufn Rahmen.


----------



## Big Air 1 (21. September 2008)

hi mal ne frage was hat das Rmx fürn Steuerrohr? !.5 oder 1 1/8 "


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

Je nach Modell...

G.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (21. September 2008)

O.O
Alles Grün whoa xD
Vllt wirds am ende doch perverser aussehen als ich dachte 
Ich lass mich mal überraschen ;D

MfG
Damian


----------



## Big Air 1 (21. September 2008)

> Je nach Modell...



danke  dann kann ich ja mal anfangen zu sparen


----------



## Hoschiii (21. September 2008)

Big Air 1 schrieb:


> hi mal ne frage was hat das Rmx fürn Steuerrohr? !.5 oder 1 1/8 "



Bis einschließlich 06 hats 1 1/8". Das 2007er Modelljahr hat 1.5"


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2008)

Absolute Hammerfarbe Niklass! Wird sicher ein übel geiles Bike! Viel Spaß beim aufbauen.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. September 2008)

Hoschiii schrieb:


> Bis einschließlich 06 hats 1 1/8". Das 2007er Modelljahr hat 1.5"



2oo7 gabs doch beide Varianten. Hatten net nur die Sonderlackierungen 1.5?

G.


----------



## DevilRider (21. September 2008)

Erster Eindurch ---> super geil  ( rahmen ist klasse und mit dem dämpfer ein traum)
Fazit ---> ich brauch Bremsen um richtig rocken zu können !


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (21. September 2008)

Nett^^
Aber mit den Roten Rims imo nicht ganz passend zum Rahmen abgestimmt 

MfG
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (21. September 2008)

wenn ichs mir soangucke gefallen mir die ganz gut ! .. kommen aber bald mavic 721 auf roten hope 2 naben dran  ... thomson elite / slr tt / formula the one  im laufe der nächsten woche !

achja wollte noch kurz was zum dämpfer sagen: ... zuerst dachte ich sch**** den bekomm ich doch niemals eingestellt, dann hab ich einfach rebound auch max und in den ausgleichs behälter 4 bar gepumpt und auf 4 gestellt ... bissle an high/low speed rumgespielt und jetzt läuft der klasse ! .... suuuper teil !!! gefällt mir vielviel besser als jeder feder dämpfer ! 

ich weiß net wer hier nach einem luftdämpfer gesucht hat aber ich kann den manitou evolver nur empfehlen !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (21. September 2008)

hab gehört das air systeme bei dämpfer nicht für DH zu empfehelen sind, da sie schnell heiß laufen. Was ist deine Meinung?


----------



## neikless (22. September 2008)

LUFT wird warm das stimmt wenn du trails länger als 8-12 min
pur DH fährst solltest du keine air elemente nutzen ... vor allem dämpfer !
(wettkampfbedingungen ... mehr !)


----------



## DevilRider (22. September 2008)

da ich noch keine vr bremse habe konnte ich auch nicht "richtig" fahren ... d.h. ich weiß nicht ob der dämpfer warm wird, doch ich werde mal drauf achten !


----------



## SPackus (26. September 2008)

Hier ist dann mein´s mal (fast Serie, aber mit Rohloff Speedhub!!!
Steht auch im Bikemarkt nun zum Verkauf...


----------



## pillepalle127 (26. September 2008)

Hallo,
scheint ja echt was dran zu sein, an den Lagerproblemen. Bei meinem fast neuen 2007er RMX waren schon 3xTodtnau und 2Wochen Finale Ligure zu viel.
Mit dem Deckel sind gleich mal die meisten Kugeln raus. Ne Deckscheibe hätte da auch nichts mehr gehalten.
Ich habe jetzt bei Reiff (über Mercateo) 3804er für ca. 20 pro Stück gefunden. Hier lese ich immer von >40. Taugen die Lager was, bzw. sind das echte INA oder aus China (nach INA Standard)? Weiss jmd. mehr?


----------



## fusi85 (26. September 2008)

ja ~80â¬ musst du Rechnen fÃ¼r 4 Kugellager.
Am besten von einer Schlosserei besorgen oder ner grÃ¶sseren Firma die kÃ¶nnen 
die "blÃ¶de" grÃ¶sse bei SKF bestellen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. September 2008)

was macht ihr alle mit euren Lagern?
Meine halten seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren, und da war viel geballer dabei.


----------



## SPackus (26. September 2008)

Moin,
also ich habe meine damals von Rocky Mountain umsonst erhalten! Früher lief auch mal einmal eine Rückholaktion. Farblich konnte man die unterscheiden, dass die Simmerringe einmal blau waren und gegen schwarze ausgetauscht wurden, wenn ich das so richtig in Erinnerung habe. Vielleicht fallen Eure ja auch darunter. Habe die aber bis heute nicht benötigt und liegen immer noch im Schrank als Ersatz... 
Gruß,
Spackus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (26. September 2008)

ich hatte eher die Befürchtung, dass die Lager Schrott sind. Aber dann passt der Preisrahmen ja.

Ach ja, meine Kappen sind schwarz. Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?
-offensichtlich eher schlecht. Vielleicht auch bei der Montage geschlampt, oder einfach Pech gehabt... ;-)

Verkaufst mir deine zu nem guten Preis?

Erst sahen sie so aus, nach 2Km waren dann fast alle verbliebenen Kugeln auf der Seite auch raus:


----------



## numinisflo (26. September 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> was macht ihr alle mit euren Lagern?
> Meine halten seit fast 1 1/2 Jahren, und da war viel geballer dabei.



Meine haben 2,5 Jahre problemlos gehalten. Scheint sich wohl um Glück versus Pech zu handeln.


----------



## pillepalle127 (26. September 2008)

für Glück vs. Pech sind sie aber ziemlich stolz auf ihre Quali, diese Kanadier. Markenlager sind bei meinem keine drin. 
Naja, gibt schlimmeres (vorausgesetzt die Austauschlager halten länger).


----------



## blaubaer (26. September 2008)

das mit den lager ist/war ja nichts neues, damals bei meinem RMX schon (2006) 

sogar bei meinem SS waren die originalen lager nach 2monaten futsch, inzwischen sind SKF drinn und die laufen bis jetzt ohne probleme ...


----------



## ime1980 (28. September 2008)

So das vordere is mein steiler Zahn und dat hintere vom Devilrider. Sau geile Räder!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/0/4/7/2/6/_/large/ZweigeileBikesII.jpg

Zwei Heiße Eisen im Aachener Wald anne Schokolade


----------



## ime1980 (28. September 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage weiß einer, wie breit die Schwinge der letzten Modelle ist?
Lagerbreite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santacruza (28. September 2008)

die beiden ws sind sehr fein ( das crossfire stand ja auch mal als simmons sondermodell im katalog   )


----------



## luxuzz (28. September 2008)

blaubaer schrieb:


> das mit den lager ist/war ja nichts neues, damals bei meinem RMX schon (2006)
> 
> sogar bei meinem SS waren die originalen lager nach 2monaten futsch, inzwischen sind SKF drinn und die laufen bis jetzt ohne probleme ...



Wo hast du die denn genau gekauft und wieviel haste bezahl ?
Bei mir fehlen auch schon Kugeln im Lager und brauch somit ein neues.. (heute beim putzen entdeckt  )


----------



## michlfeit (28. September 2008)

hey will mir auch einen rmx zulegen.
kann mir jemand sagen von wann der rahmen auf dem foto ist und wie die einbaumaße sind?

danke lg michi


----------



## luxuzz (28. September 2008)

Ist ein Rmx r1 von 2005.
Die Daten sind ziemlich gleich mit dem 06er Frame 
12x150mm Hinten, 1 1/8" Steuersatz, 83mm Innenlager,
Dämpfer 222mm Einbaulänge und Sattelstütze war glaube ich 31,6

Bitte berichtigt mich wenn ich einen Fehler gemacht hab, ich bin mir leider gerade aus dem Kopf heraus nicht sicher.


----------



## Hoschiii (28. September 2008)

sattelstütze sollte 30,9 sein.


----------



## michlfeit (28. September 2008)

vll hat den rahmen ja wer gesehen im bikemarkt
er verkauft ihn als rahmen set 2007
was würdets ihr maximal dafür ausgeben inkl innenlager,sattelstütze und tretlager??

lg michi


----------



## Flow.Zero (28. September 2008)

Hier vielleicht RMX Canuck #26


----------



## luxuzz (28. September 2008)

Wo bekomm ich gute und günstige Lager her ?
Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung dafür?

Auch wenns schon sehr oft gefragt wurde,
danke


----------



## DevilRider (28. September 2008)

@ flow.0 ... also der rahmen ist ein taum aber der aufbau ist net so dolle!(z.b... gabel/vorbau/sattel)

@ luxuzz ... frag mal ime1980 der weiß bescheid  achja warum verkaufst du eig dein super geilen rmx ?


----------



## ime1980 (29. September 2008)

@luxuzz

nimmste diese hier
http://medias.ina.de/medias/de!hp.ec.br.pr/38..-B-2RSR_FAG*3804-B-2RSR-TVH_FAG;bqlPoaK1S-g6

Gute Qualität verwende ich auch in meinem Hinterbau. Keine probleme mehr mit den Lagern.
Da Schrägkugellager, ham die ne wesentlich höhere statische Traglast und können noch ein wenig axial belastet werden.

Kriegste bei mercato um die 18 Euronen

cjeers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2008)

Hast du ein Link dazu vielleicht ? Find auf die schnelle nix mit einem passenden Shop
Vielen Dank

Verkaufe es, da ich auf eine Maschine umsteige und zuwenig Zeit habe zum Biken

Gruss


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2008)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Hier vielleicht RMX Canuck #26




Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Bike! Ist einfach einer der schönsten Frames/Lackierungen die es gibt. Ich bin auf jeden Fall totunglücklich meinen verkauft zu haben...


----------



## Jendo (29. September 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall totunglücklich meinen verkauft zu haben...



NOT!

Der weiße Klotz, im Fachjargon Vorbau genannt, gefällt mir mal gar nicht! Ansonsten ein wunderbares Rad.
mfg
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2008)

Findest du jetzt das ich nicht unglücklich bin ihn verkauft zu haben?


----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2008)

Hört mal auf, ich muss mein Rad jetzt auch verkaufen  und wenn ich höre das ihr danach so unglücklcih seid..
Aber warum seid ihr so unglücklich ? Habt doch meißtens es nur gegen einen anderen Frame getauscht !?


----------



## numinisflo (29. September 2008)

Ich habe meinen RMX Frame durch einen anderen ersetzt, welchen ich jetzt mit den meisten Teilen des RMX aufbaue. Auch wenn mir mein Socom brutal gut gefällt, aber das RMX in der Canuck-Edition ist einfach mit eines der schönsten Teile die je gebaut wurden. 

Liebend gerne hätte ich mein RMX behalten, aber das ging nach dem Socomkauf u. über 3 Wochen Canada einfach überhaupt nicht, ausserdem brauche ich wirklich keine zwei 8 inch Bikes.


----------



## Flow.Zero (29. September 2008)

Danke sehr, aber welcher Vorbau ist kein Klotz?


----------



## Red Dragon (29. September 2008)

Thomson X4 sieht extrem schön aus, oder wenn er dir gefällt der Sunline.

Zu den Lagern:
Mir wurde erzählt (bzw. es steht auf einem Lagern) das die Lager 6804er sind. Da 6804er Lager bei uns wohl 61804 heißen und nicht so teuer sind, wäre das ja gut.

Stimmt das oder isses kompletter Bullshit?


----------



## luxuzz (29. September 2008)

Find den vorbau hübsch (hab ihn ja selber), allerdings andere Griffe und Kefü wäre schöner.
Trotzdem sehr edles Rad  Halt ein typisches Rmx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ime1980 (29. September 2008)

@ Dragon sorry, da muß ich dich entäuschen.Die Lager aus der 618er Reihe sind alles Standart Rillenkugellager, die können nur radiale Kräfte aufnehmen. Der Hinterbau nimmt auch Scherkräfte auf, die er in den Hauptrahmen einleitet. Die können nur wirkungsvoll von Schrägkugellagern aufgenommen werden.
Die Lagernr. 61804-2RS ist ein Standartlager das in fast jede VR Nabe mit Steckachse verbaut wird z.B. Hope Pro 2.
Außerdem ist es 3mm zu dünn. Die gibt es nur in 20mm innen 32mm außen und 7mm breite.

Vernüftige Lager kannste hier bestellen:
http://www.mercateo.com/p/140-205686/3804_2RS_C_SCHRAEGKUGELLAGER_FABRIKAT_SCHAEFFLER.html

Lagernr ist 3804-2RS


----------



## pillepalle127 (7. Oktober 2008)

True-Link - Fehlkonstruktion??

Umso länger ich mir die Umlenkhebelkinematik anschaue, umso mehr kommen mir zweifel, ob das RMX ein guten Kauf war.
Auffällig ist 1. dass der Umlenkhebel im Rahmen einen Keilförmigen Hohlraum bildet. Durch diesen wird jeglicher Dreck hindurch "gemahlen", mit einem Spaltmaß von ca. 0,5mm. Ich hab nach ein paar 100km schon üble Freßspuren. Bin gespannt, wie lange das sie unteren Lager mitmachen:





Noch viel interessanter finde ich, dass die Achse 10mm "zu kurz" ist. D.h. sie liegt in jedem Lager auf max. 5mm auf. Auf dem ersten Bild sind schon die Fressspuren auf der Achse in exakt 5mm vom Rand zu sehen (rechtes Ende).
Kein Wunder fliegen die Lager gleich weg.





Mein Fazit: das hätte jeder deutsche Maschinenbaustudent besser gekonnt!

p.s. hat hier jmd. eine Drehmaschine zur Verfügung und kann mir eine 10mm längere Achse drehen?


----------



## luxuzz (7. Oktober 2008)

Das letzte Bild sieht wirklich strange aus, ist bei mir allerdings nicht so, sofern ich mich recht erinnere.

Gruss


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Oktober 2008)

pillepalle127 schrieb:


> p.s. hat hier jmd. eine Drehmaschine zur Verfügung und kann mir eine 10mm längere Achse drehen?



machen könnt ichs schon aber ob ich lust habe und dir dann nacher die garantie geben kann... ist fraglich


----------



## pillepalle127 (7. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist die zweite Achse genauso. Verbaut mit versenkten Abdeckkappen. Warum wissen nur die Canadier.
Ich werd es mit 10mm längeren Achsen aus Stahl vesuchen. Dann halt mit flachen Scheiben. Damit sollte für immer Ruhe sein.

P.s. Garantie auf was? Auf das Material?


----------



## RattleHead (7. Oktober 2008)

Die lange der achse ist kein problem weil an die andere seite zwei buschen eingeprest wurden. Das dreck an die unterseite wird fressspuren machen, aber das machts keinem problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillepalle127 (7. Oktober 2008)

Meinst du mit "Buchsen" die versenkten Abdeckscheiben?
Wie sollen die Scheiben auf den Schrauben irgendwelche Kräfte von der Achse ableiten? Wenn die Achse nur zur Hälfte aufliegt ist das der Konstruktionsgau. Das Lager wird völlig verspannt.

p.s. was verstehst du unter "eingepresst"?
was bedeutet "Das dreck an die unterseite"?


----------



## RattleHead (7. Oktober 2008)

Mein Deutch ist nicht so gut, aber

Meinst du mit "Buchsen" die versenkten Abdeckscheiben? *Ja*
Wie sollen die Scheiben auf den Schrauben irgendwelche Kräfte von der Achse ableiten? *Die einprestiefe der abdeckscheibe komt gegen die achse*. Sie  Wenn die Achse nur zur Hälfte aufliegt ist das der Konstruktionsgau. Das Lager wird völlig verspannt.  
nein weil die abdeckscheiben gegen die achse heran kommen. 
p.s. was verstehst du unter "eingepresst"? na jah "tight fit"
was bedeutet "Das dreck an die unterseite"? Was Sie sagen, _der Durch diesen wird jeglicher Dreck hindurch "gemahlen", _ 

das grosste problem fur die lager ist das die umlenkhebel so nahe an die haubtlager sitst, so das die krafte durch die geringem heffungs wirkung sehr hoch sind.


----------



## pillepalle127 (7. Oktober 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Mein Deutch ist nicht so gut, aber


Wollte dir nicht zu nahe treten. 
Die Scheiben haben bei mir im Lager ca. 4/10-5/10 mm Luft. Auf der Achse 1-2/10mm. Was soll da noch stützen, wenn das Lager ca. /100tel Luft hat? Zumal sie sich nur auf der weichen Schraube stützen können, wird da garnichts bei rüber kommen.
Nee, die Konstruktion ist der volle Müll. Mit ner Stahlachse in voller Länge krieg ichs vielleicht stabilisiert.

Bei Dreck ist nicht der von unten das Problem, sondern dr von oben. Der will runter und hat mitunter Steinchen dabei. Die werden voll ins Alu gedrückt und der Klügere gibt nach. Oder das Lager.


----------



## santacruza (8. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich das so lese kann ich ja froh sein, dass mein rmx nach 4 jahren trail,alpen und bikepark immer noch läuft...und es will einfach kein lagerspiel haben...ich mach wohl was falsch...dass diese fehlkonstruktiuon bei mir einfach nicht kaputtgehen will


----------



## Red Dragon (8. Oktober 2008)

santacruza schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese kann ich ja froh sein, dass mein rmx nach 4 jahren trail,alpen und bikepark immer noch läuft...und es will einfach kein lagerspiel haben...ich mach wohl was falsch...dass diese fehlkonstruktiuon bei mir einfach nicht kaputtgehen will



Gibs zu, das Teil steht bei dir nur in der Ecke! 

Naja, meins hält ja auch noch und erfreut sich spielfreier Lager.....


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2008)

@Pillepalle: Die Achslänge ist durchaus ausreichend. Wenn es Probleme mit den Lagern gibt, dann scheint vielleicht der Abstand der Lager/ bzw. des Lagersitzes zueinander nicht zu passen.
Weil der Abstand muß nahezu spielfrei sein, da man sonst die Lager verspannt und der innerer Ring der Lager aus dem Äußeren gepreßt wird.
Und dann nützt auch keine längere Achse.
Haste den Abstand schonmal überprüft?...War auch das Problem der ersten RMXe..

G.


----------



## pillepalle127 (8. Oktober 2008)

also Lagerspiel ist gering. Von Hand ist keines Spürbar. Achse liegt in jedem Lager satt. 
Auf der Seite des Defekts hab ich aber schon eine deutliche Spur an der Auflagefläche auf der Achse. Langfristig drückt es die Achse wohl weg. Lagerspiel ist nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Aber Achse ist eh Alu. Alu > weich. 
Eine Al-Achse nur zur Hälfte im Lager aufliegen zu lassen, ist einer der größten Eimer, den ich je gesehen habe. Da sparen sie ja nichtmal Geld!



santacruza schrieb:


> wenn ich das so lese kann ich ja froh sein



Wie lang die Konstruktion halten könnte, oder manchmal auch tut, sagt nichts die Qualität des Designs aus.

p.s.
Vielleicht liegts am Gewicht. 100Kg bring ich mit Ausrüstung locker auf die Waage. Trotzdem eine grundsätzliche Fehlkonstruktion. Und ein Rahmen mit >5Kg sollte das unter allen Umständen ein paar Jahre vertragen.
Hat wer ne Emailaddresse vom Rock Mountain parat? Auf der HP find ich nur die Postanschrift?!


----------



## pillepalle127 (13. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwas stimmt bei meinem RMX nicht.
Neues Lager drin, drei Abfahrten in Todtnau und der Deckel ist schon wieder abgesprengt. Ich fahr jetzt weiter, bis entweder alle Kugeln draussen sind, oder ich an eine längere Stahlachse komme. Schöner Mist.


----------



## RattleHead (13. Oktober 2008)

Das ist scheiss. 

http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/2006_Tech_Manual_englisch.pdf

Haben sie diesem checkt ob das installation gut ist?


----------



## pillepalle127 (13. Oktober 2008)

RattleHead schrieb:


> Das ist scheiss.
> 
> http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/2006_Tech_Manual_englisch.pdf
> 
> Haben sie diesem checkt ob das installation gut ist?


Danke.
Passt leider soweit alles. 9Nm kommt genau hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (16. Oktober 2008)

Wer es will 

RMX


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (17. Oktober 2008)

Gerne aber nur komplett xD
Nur müsstest du dich bei mir bis Weinachten gedulten xD

MfG
Damian


----------



## DevilRider (17. Oktober 2008)

nächstes jahr zu wheinachen kannste meins haben ... ich glaub für meins musste auch so lange sparen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (17. Oktober 2008)

Mhm...
Ja das mit dieser schei** Kohle is schon sone Sache >.<

MfG
Damian


----------



## luxuzz (17. Oktober 2008)

VIP Damian VIP schrieb:


> Mhm...
> Ja das mit dieser schei** Kohle is schon sone Sache >.<
> 
> MfG
> Damian



Wird nur schwer ein gut aufgebautes Canuck für 2000 zu bekommen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (18. Oktober 2008)

So wie ich mein Leben kenne bekomm ich doch eh kein Canuck...

MfG
Damian


----------



## Red Dragon (18. Oktober 2008)

Ach, ich würde meins durchaus gegen eine ebenso geile Special Edition tauschen......


----------



## numinisflo (18. Oktober 2008)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Wer es will
> 
> RMX




Verdammt schade drum Felix, so ein schönes Bike. Ich hätte meins nicht verkaufen sollen, war aber leider finanziell drauf angewiesen. Auch wenn mein Socom ein geiles Bike ist.

Was folgt aufs Crossfire? Gerne auch per pm.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## iNSANE! (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ein lachendes und ein weinendes Auge: Klar, ich mag es, es ist schön, und mir wirds fehlen - aber letztlich war ich noch bei jedem Rad bisschen traurig es herzugeben - was man dann aber mit den neuen Tröstern immer schnell auch wieder vergisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (19. Oktober 2008)

hallo

ich hab ein problem mit meinem rmx welches ich bisher nicht selbst ermitteln konnt. ich hab beim langsamen einfedern ein knarzen. hab heute sämtliche hebel auseinader gehabt nochmals geschmiert. immernoch. mit anfassen spür ich des knarzgeräusch am deutlichsten an der hinteren dämpferaufnahme. hab den marzocchi roco tstr kann das sein das auch der dämpfer selbst dieses geräusch verursacht? wie bekomm ich die feder ausgebaut um ihn mal einzeln prüfen zu können oder hat noch wer einen anderen tipp???


----------



## SchrottRox (26. Oktober 2008)

@xerdanny:

Knarzt es noch? Bei mir waren es die Dämpferbuchsen, welche mal wieder etwas "Zuneigung" nötig hatten...


----------



## xerdanny (27. Oktober 2008)

ja es knarzzt noch immer... die dämpferbuchsen habe ich bereits geschmiert und trotzdem knarrzt es noch... nur beim langsamen einfedern bei schnellen stößen nicht.... wie bekomm ich denn nun die feder vom roco tstr ab keiner ne ahnung?

daniel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. Oktober 2008)

an sich nur die Feder komplett entspannen. Das Rädchen ganz zurückdrehen, Feder etwas nach hinten ziehen und dann vorne das Metallplätchen entfernen (Tick nach hinten ziegen und dann rausnehmen)
Kann auch sein das du ein Federspanner brauchst, wenn die Feder sehr lang ist.

Ich muss jetzt glaube ich auch ein Problem melden. Optisch sind die Lager alle noch in Ordnung. Nur die Spaltmaße am Hauptlager und am Umlenkhebel sind scheinbar größer geworden.
Seitlich habe ich insgesamt leichtes Spiel, wa natürlich auch beim Fahren spürbar wird. 

Jetzt ist Winter, da werde ich jetzt mal alles auseinander nehmen und mal nachschauen. Wehe da ist was verbogen


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (27. Oktober 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Winter, da werde ich jetzt mal alles auseinander nehmen und mal nachschauen. Wehe da ist was verbogen


 
Hoffentlich net!
wäre ja so schade ums schöne Canuck >.<

MfG
Damian


----------



## santacruza (28. Oktober 2008)

mal ne frage in die runde...plane zum frühjahr neues fürs rmx. ne totem fänd ich geil, weils singlecrown is, fette optik hat und im vgl zur shiver deutlich leichter ist. ich werde weiterhin das rocky bergaufquälen wollen und deshalb muss es abspecken. laufräder sind zwar chris king, aber ich steh auf england und somit kommen hope dran. dämpfer wär ein dhx 5.0 fein. oder ein vivid? luft oder stahlfeder (titanfeder?) mal so ein paar vorschläge würden mir evtl helfen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (28. Oktober 2008)

... also ich hab/will/wollte mein RMX so auf baun (sehr leicht)
-boxxer wc (totem solo air wollte ich zuerst)
-manitou evolver 6 air (bin super zufriede damit leichter/besser gehts nicht) 
-mavic ex721 mit hope naben (kommt bald)
-minion 1ply (bald muddy mary 2,5 fr...160g schwerer dafür bessere grip)
-code 08 (140g schwerer als die zuerst gewollten formula the one)
-thomson elite (super stabiel trotzdem leicht)
-slr tt (bald)
-davtus pedalen ( alu 390g .. sind okey)
-integrierter vorbau (144g)
-was leider noch schwer ist ist mein antieb (truvativ/boxguid/x9 ... bald xt,saint o. fsa kurbel / carboncage / x0 o. xts)
-lenker eventl. carbon

super kompromis aus leistung und gewicht !

wenn du auch mal bergauf fahren willst würd ich dir ne teleskop sattelstütze empfehlen


----------



## neikless (28. Oktober 2008)

schaut mal hier !
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/145914/cat/all


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

für meine Nerven war der heutige Service ein Fehler.

Kleines Spiel im Hauptlager des Hinterbaus.
Schief gebohrtes Loch in einer Achse und falsche Spaltmaße zwischen den Links.

wie man sieht liegt das Loch eher links unten statt in der Mitte.
Der Ausbau war nur mit einem Hammer möglich. Somit auch der Zusammenbau. Wie schön, dass der Mechaniker bei RM es trotzdem verbaut hat. Wäre ja nur ein Handgriff gewesen um eine neue Achse zu nehmen. Sowas darf echt nicht passieren.
Somit sind die Unterschriften der Endkontrolle fürn Arsch. 





Rechts ist der Spalt zwischen den Links fast doppelt so groß wie links.
Verbiegen durchs fahren? Das Frästeil am Hinterbau ist eigentlich recht massiv. Oder ein Fehler beim Fräsen 





ja das war mein Aufreger für den heutigen Tag.
Aber die Lager in den Links sind dafür immernoch alle Top in Ordnung. 
Immerhin etwas.


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (28. Oktober 2008)

Phu...
Zum Glück nichts verbogen!
Zumindest ist es nichts garvierendes...
Trotzdem schade ums Geld was für das neue Teil draufgeht ;D

MfG
Damian


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Oktober 2008)

Ach komm,halb so schlimm,dafür ist es aber auch "handmade in Canada" 

*Es gibt Schlimmeres:*




Was´n da hinter dem LRS los ??? Nach 2 1/2 Wochen immernoch Spaten in der Kiste


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Oktober 2008)

ich weiß noch nicht ob was verbogen ist.
Ich werde mir erst mal nur die verbohrte Achse besorgen.

Oha, das sieht ja verdammt nach zu kurz gesprungenem Double aus.

Jaha, weil nur ich davon trinke. Und auch nur wenn ich mal Zeit zum Genießen habe


----------



## santacruza (29. Oktober 2008)

nana, teleskopstütze geht gar nicht! aber den dämpfer,laufradsatz, stütze und sattel würd ich übernehmen  ansonsten bin ich auf der leichten seite mit meinen x0, hopebremsen und syntace teilen. da hoffe ich auf etwa 17 kilo gewicht am ende 

da werd ich mein rad am ende lieber mal nicht auseinandernehmen....da nix knarzt oder spiel hat...man soll ja schlafende hunde nicht wecken...


----------



## K!vin (29. Oktober 2008)

auch ganz cool das rmx so tiefergelegt


----------



## TurboLenzen (29. Oktober 2008)

Das RMX nenn ich mal Flatline  Da hats einer wörtlich genommen!!

Gruß,


----------



## santacruza (8. November 2008)

aufbauhilfe hat sich erledigt..der rahmen is jetzt im bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. November 2008)

Hi,
mein neuer Bolzen ist gekommen und das Bike ist wieder zuammengebaut.

Habe es auch endlich mal gewogen. Hehe ich dachte nicht das es so viel ist 

Wenn man der Wage vertrauen kann, sind es 21.4 kg
Naja ich habe ja nun auch nicht die leichtesten Parts verbaut.
Das einzige leichte sind die Lauffräder.
Mit der Zeit kommt wohl ein Gewichtsupdate.


----------



## Soulbrother (10. November 2008)

Ist doch so viiiel schöner als mit der imaginären Dorado.
Für was leichter...du kommst doch bestens klar damit


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (10. November 2008)

Das Bike ist wie schon so oft gesagt einfach awesome =D
Trotz den 21 kg 

MfG
Damian


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2008)

Ist trotzdem ein Hammer Bike!!! Echt zu beneiden!!! Gefällt mir deutlich besser als das Flatline. Wie ist die Performance im Gegensatz zum neuen Faltline? Das Gewicht ist aber ganz okay, ein kleiner Panzer halt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. November 2008)

ja ich komme super damit klar, aber wenns leichter wird ist noch besser 
z.B. die schwere Diabolus Stütze ist überflüssig, leichterer Vorbau, leichtere KeFü. Und die neuen Saint Parts sind leichter und würden noch besser daran passen.

Danke Dome.
also z.B ist das RMX deutlich Progressiver, gewollt unstabiler am Hinterbau, und nicht ganz so gut in den Kurven wie das Flatline.
Ich finde mittlerweile beide sehr geil.
Wenn man beide gefahren ist merkt man deutlich das das RMX ein reiner Freerider ist und das Flatline auch mehr in richtung DH geht.


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2008)

hm, dann ist also definitiv das RMX eher ein Bike für mich ... 

Wie meinst Du das mit "ungewollt unstabliler"?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. November 2008)

naja Freeride geht mit dem Flatline natürlich auch. Ich sag ja nur das es ein bisschen mehr in Richtung DH geht als das RMX
Ist halt ne andere Geo. und der Schwerpunkt ist tiefer etc.

Der Hinterbau verbiegt sich in Kurven leicht damit man halt besser kurven fahren kann. Der lenkt so quasi mit. 
Ist ein ganz cooles Gefühl 
Nur manchmal nervt es ein wenig


----------



## Dome_2001 (10. November 2008)

hört sich aber recht spaßig an .... 

hm .. muss mal schauen woich mal ein rmx probe fahren kann. Mal schauen wenn ich mal in Wildbad sehe  .. Aber RMX Bikes sieht man da eher selten ...

Danke Dir für die Erklärung


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. November 2008)

aber mein Flatline ab nächstes Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (11. November 2008)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> hm, dann ist also definitiv das RMX eher ein Bike für mich ...



Wenn du auf sowas bock hast:

_*KLICK (Video):* _






...dann ist es das Richtige ​


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. November 2008)

irgendwann dann schon .. momentan muss mein Slayer nur ca. 1,5 Meter Drops aushalten ... wobei ich da auch schon etwas respekt habe aber Freeride ist definitiv das was mir spaß macht ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. November 2008)

oh cool.

dieses lustlose Winken am Ende 

Aber das mit der Zeitlupe kommt sehr gut. 

Dann bin ich auch mal gespannt auf die anderen Videos 

Kannst du mir das komplette Rohmaterial auf CD zuschicken?


----------



## RattleHead (15. November 2008)




----------



## VIP Damian VIP (15. November 2008)

Schönes Bike ;D
Nur der Vorbau suckt n bissl,sieht zu heftig aus^^

MfG
Damian


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2008)

Servus,
seit heute mit einem kleinen Gabelupdate. Habe mir noch mal eine schöne 888 WC von 2007 gesichert.
Sw!tch ist dabei auch gut weggekommen und hat meine alte 888 bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (19. November 2008)

wie schon gesacht .. sehr schön  

nabe wären auch in rot ganz nett / sattel naja / bremse auch net so toll, aber sonst ein traum !

ist das die origi unterschrift von wade (also mit edding drauf?)

rahmen ist L, oder ? wie groß bist du ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. November 2008)

hey danke.
ich hatte mal ne rote Hope. Das passte aber nicht so mit dem Rot des Rahmens zusammen fand ich. Bremsen haben mich bis jetzt sicher und ohne Probleme durch sämtliche Situationen gebracht. Aber ich will trotzdem auf die Hayes ACE wechseln.

Ja, hat er letztes Jahr in Willingen auf dem Festival unterschrieben.

Ja ist 19,5 Zoll. Ich bin 1,93m


----------



## DevilRider (20. November 2008)

okey die blauen passen ja ganz gut zum dämpfer 

hol die doch die elixer oder die weißen codes von 09 ... kann ich nur empfehlen !

ich glaub ich hätte mit meinen 1,90 auch nen 19,5 zoller nehmen soll, wär für dh auf jeden fall besser .. was haben denn hier die anderen bei ihrer körpergröße ??


----------



## Philanderer (21. November 2008)

Die 07er WC sieht einfach am besten aus im Canuck!
Fand es vorher aber auch schon absolut klasse!
Mal ne Frage zu den Speichen: Meine mich zu erinnern, dass du da DT Comp in weiß verbaut hast. Wie macht sich die Farbe, bzw. der Lack/die Beschichtung?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. November 2008)

danke
ja sind die DT Comp.
Hält absolut klasse, wenn nicht gerade ein dicker, fetter Stein gegen die Speiche fliegt 
Vergleichbar mit den Schwarzen. Da hält es ja auch bombastisch.
Nun warte ich auch auf 64 weitere für mein Flow, aber die sind schon eine ganze Weile in Verzug.


----------



## Red Dragon (1. Dezember 2008)

So, war heut mal wieder ein bisschen spielen mit dem Bike.





Und ja, war sehr spaßig!


----------



## luxuzz (1. Dezember 2008)

Ach ist doch eine schweinerei, will auch Schnee und wieder fahren 
Vermiss es jetzt schon, das Biken.
Naja muss ich wohl oder übel 1-2Saisons noch warten.

Ps: Die zwei Hobel über mir sind sehr schick


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt, besonders des mit der 07er WC.

G.


----------



## Jendo (1. Dezember 2008)

@Red Dragon: Wieviel Zähne hat das KB?
Ansonsten sehr geiles Bike!


----------



## Red Dragon (1. Dezember 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> @Red Dragon: Wieviel Zähne hat das KB?
> Ansonsten sehr geiles Bike!



KB hat 40 Zähne. Wird aber demnächst gewechselt auf 36, ist damit einfach universeller. Die Diabolus-KeFü ist momentan nur als Übergangslösung dran, ich warte immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Dezember 2008)

danke Jungs. Bessere Bilder kommen wenn die Gabel wieder komplett beklebt ist.

@ Red Dragon
sehr schöner Teamkollege 
Sehe ich da das neue Saint Schaltwerk? Macht sich ja echt sehr gut daran 

Nachdem ich mir die Hängewaage gekauft habe und das RMX die Skala gesprengt hat, werde ich jetzt doch mal die unnötig schweren Parts rausschmeißen und ersetzten.

Wenn jemand interesse hat bitte melden.

Diabolus Sattelstütze 30,9
Diabolus Vorbau 50er 31,5
Diabolus KeFü 36er oder 38er  weiß ich erhlich gesagt gerade nicht genau


----------



## DevilRider (2. Dezember 2008)

hier nochmal meins mit neuem sattel und bremsen 








bild
Rocky Mountain RMX 06 (07er Schwinge)
-Manitou Evolver 6
-Boxxer WC
-Code 08
-Supra D auf Tatto Naben
-Costum Truvativ KetfÃ¼ (meine e.13 light passt leider nicht)
-Thomson Elite
-Oxygen Speedline RR Sattel (6â¬ fÃ¼r den Winter genau das richtige)
-Davtus Pedalen (390g) sonst Wellgo-Klicks
-...
und Tigga natÃ¼rlich !

Bald:
-Bellcoola rot eloxieren fegeln mit Hope II Naben
-Bellcoola Griffe mit rot-elox Klemmen
-RR Kassete
-rot elox Lenker 

... dann ist es fÃ¼r die Wintersaison gerÃ¼stet


----------



## Philanderer (2. Dezember 2008)

Für meinen Geschmack ein wenig zu "bunt" für den Crossfire Rahmen. Aber das tut dem Fahrspaß sicher keinen Abbruch
Was hat es denn mit der Schwinge auf sich? Ist die wegen dem Gewicht dran? Die 07er Schwinge ist ja schon etwas weniger massiv als die alte.
Weißt du was es komplett wiegt?


----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Dezember 2008)

Das ist hier echt mal einzigartig 
Werde ich es nächstes Jahr doch noch live sehen?
Die 36er kommt echt verdammt gut in dem RMX!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (7. Dezember 2008)

hammer geiles Teil freu mich schon auf die Fertigstellung


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2008)

... weiter gehts ... warte nur noch auf die Laufräder und dann bekommts
auch Schaltung und Kette ...


----------



## Red Dragon (12. Dezember 2008)

Schick schick, nur noch die 36 in der Rahmenfarbe wäre der Hammer!

So nebenbei, wolln wir mal wieder zusammen Fahren gehen?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Dezember 2008)

ja sehr cool
dann kanns ja bald wieder losgehen 
Vielleicht ist im Jan./Feb. Willingen ja mal trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (12. Dezember 2008)

Hähä...Jan/Feb...joa,das wäre durchaus ein Termin der für neues feeling sorgen könnte 


edit:
Nici,wie ist´s morgen mit riden/SchniPoSa?Müßt ich mal wissen,ansonsten mach ich Hundetag.PN mal!


----------



## neikless (12. Dezember 2008)

ja danke folks ... souly du hast PN, redDrago du auch 
das RMX baby bring so gerade mal 14kg auf die waage denke am ende 
sinds so 16-17kg


----------



## Jendo (12. Dezember 2008)

Das schaut sehr vielversprechend aus. Hoffentlich hat der Weihnachtsmann erbarmen mit Dir und schenkt Dir ne schöne Digicam


----------



## neikless (13. Dezember 2008)

ja war das mobiltelefon hatte meine cam nicht zur hand ...


----------



## Condor (13. Dezember 2008)

Cool nic, welches bzw. wessen Slayer musste dafür bluten?


----------



## woodracer (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen
Kleines Update Führung,Kurbel,Griffe,Sattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Dezember 2008)

cool , nur die sattel-stellung sieht nach "analgaynuß" aus ... wirkt sicher nur so  take it easy


----------



## neikless (22. Dezember 2008)

... pünktlich zum Fest fertig geworden  wünsche Euch auch allen frohe Weihnachten ...



+- 17kg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Dezember 2008)

verdammt gut.

Ist sie schon ne Runde gefahren? 

Euch auch frohe Weihnachten! Danke

Es muss wohl noch ein Wunder passieren, damit meine Weihnachte noch absolut grandios werden.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22. Dezember 2008)

Ist schön geworden das RMX


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin gespannt wie sie übermorgen darauf reagieren wird 
Schönes und recht einzigartiges RMX...hast du gut gemacht Bub 

Die letzte Chance für mein  Weihnachtsglück wäre nur noch morgen...ich hoffe auf die Punktlandung!

Das Rote vom Woodracer gefällt mir auch sehr gut,die silbernen Diabolus passen perfekt.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Dezember 2008)

zu neikless RMX.
Unbedingt noch eine kurzfristige Bestellung beim Weihnachtsmann. Weil der Sattel geht nicht klar und sehe ich das richtig, das ist ein Longcage??? Dann muss das auch noch auf den Wunschzettel. sonst ziemlich gut.
Und zum roten RMX, da muss ich mich Sourbrother anschließen. Vlt. noch ein bisschen leichter, aber sonst sehr gut. Und die Sattelstellung ist auch genau richtig.


----------



## neikless (23. Dezember 2008)

ja adlerauge ist ein longcage war halt noch da 
der sattel geht schon klar ... frohes fest !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (23. Dezember 2008)

ich würde sagen is jedem das seine  mir gefällts super!


----------



## ph-sn-de (2. Januar 2009)

Erst mal hallo und ein gutes Neues an alle RMXler...
Muss mein RMX "los" werden für etwas leichteres, wer möchte kann sichs ja mal ansehen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Tschöö


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (2. Januar 2009)

Cooles Bike.
Aber doch viel zu teuer und zu klein für mich 

MfG
Damian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph-sn-de (2. Januar 2009)

Naja bin 1.85 groß und war genau richtig um die balance zwischen dem spielen auf trails und runterschießen im park zu haben 

Das mit dem Preis ist Ansichtssache... habe wesentlich mehr reingeschaufelt ins bike und wenn ich mir da anguck was solche beklebten Seriendinger mit "sicht-blingbling-effekt" kosten denke ich der Preis ist mehr als fair .. auch wenn mein Herz blutet  
Was bringt der beste Rahmen wenn dir die Laufräder beim aufsetzen wegbrechen oder deine Bremsen nach nem halben Tag Bikepark wie nen Schwamm in den Händen vorkommen. 

Grüssle


----------



## ph-sn-de (2. Januar 2009)

Achso.. Wollt noch sagen das es mir beim ganzen Aufbau in erster Linie um Stabilität und Langlebigkeit ging und in zweiter Linie um ein wenig Farbe ins Clean-Weiß  
Das mit der DirtyDog Scheibe am HR ist Ansichtssache manche findens zum kot... andere findens voll geil ... ich finde am HR ist´s OK und bei der Schwinge mit so viel Ausblick nen Leckerbissen wenn man nicht grade ne Hope Tech V2 oder ne Cleg dran hängen hat. Sooo ... wollt ich nur noch loswerden


----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2009)

hi leutz

wollt mal was wissen ohne einen neuen tread zu eröffnen.

zum einen bei einer körpergrösse 1,72 geht da ein 18zoll rahmen(rmx?).

zum anderen ab wann wurde das rmx mit 1.5 steuerrohr angeboten??



besten dank


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2009)

das rmx hatte nur 2007  1.5  soweit ich weiss ... 
ich denke bei 1,72 könnte 16.5" noch sehr gut passen
aber auch 18" wenn du auf größere/längere rahmen stehst
ausprobieren ! an sich würde ich fast eher  zu 16.5" raten !


----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2009)

nun ich könnte eins billig bekommen in 18 zoll deswegen,mit nem roco.
ja 16,5 zoll ist glaub ich schon besser,aber ist der unterschied so groß?

mfg


----------



## luxuzz (5. Januar 2009)

Kommt ganz drauf an, was du damit machen möchtest und wo deine Vorlieben sind.
Wie neikless bereits sagte, wenn man eher etwas größeres möchte nimm den 18er, kannst ja auch ein 30mm Vorbau mit 170iger Kurbel nehmen.

Gruß


----------



## gobo (5. Januar 2009)

würde schon gerne auch im park damit fahren!
das oberrohr u. sitzrohr sind etwas länger,weiss jemand wieviel?
ist echt ne blöde sache,naja mal schauen.muß ich auf dem rad mal fahren und dann mal sehen.

besten dank


----------



## neikless (5. Januar 2009)

das  16.5" hat oberrohr von 555mm
das 18" - 590mm   ist also schon ein unterschied !


----------



## gobo (6. Januar 2009)

danke neikless ich fahr mal auf dem teil was ich haben könnte.da dieser auch mit uns im park fährt ist das ja kein thema.
ansonsten muß ich mal schauen was es da so gibt.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. Januar 2009)

Würde dir auch eher das 16.5er empfehlen.
Durch die Geo des Rahmens kommen die RMXe recht lang.
Fahre selber ein 18Zoll und bin 192cm groß.
Und vom tourenfahrtechnischem Gesichtspunkt ist es eben wegen der Geometrie so gut wie identisch mit meinem 19.5er Tourenswitch.
Und im Bergabmodus macht zu groß einfach weniger Spaß.

G.


----------



## Xexano (7. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mit 186 cm Körpergröße ein 16.5'' RMX. Die kleine Größe macht das Bike spielerischer! Ich saß mal auf einem 18'' RMX und dieser fühlte sich etwas komisch an. Hängt aber natürlich auch mit "Vorbauwahl" "Gabel" "Lenker(rise)" etc. zusammen bzw. diese Faktoren spielen beim Wohlfül-Feeling auch eine wichtige Rolle!


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2009)

Xexano, welchen Lenker/Gabel/Vorbau hast du denn gewählt ??
Denn ich bin genauso Groß wie du und habe das 18" Rmx und fühle mich darauf doch recht wohl. Bin leider nie ein 16" Rmx gefahren.

gruß


----------



## DevilRider (7. Januar 2009)

also ich fahre nen 18"er, der mir(190cm)zum downhillen leider ein weing zu klein ist  ... lenker ist ziemlich hoch und vorbau sehr kurz (integriert)  ich würde sagen leiber zu groß als zu klein


----------



## luxuzz (7. Januar 2009)

50iger Vorbau wäre da bestimmt eine gute Alternative


----------



## Xexano (8. Januar 2009)

> Xexano, welchen Lenker/Gabel/Vorbau hast du denn gewählt ??



Ich fahr eine 888 RC2 von 2006, 63 mm Integrated MZ Clamp 888 Vorbau und einen Evolve DH Lenker mit einem leichteren Rise. Was vllt. noch erwähnenswert wäre: Die Lenkerfront ist noch zzgl. mit Spacern etwas erhöht. 

Hier ein etwas älteres Bild (08.2007 - was sich geändert hat: Nur neue Reifen, da diese Pneus schon fast abgefahren waren)






Das Wohlfühlfeeling kommt aber übrigens auch mit der Zeit, wenn Du Dich an dein Bike gewöhnt hat. Beim RMX wars halt eben nur so: Ich saß auf dem Teil und sagte sofort: Ja, das ist es, ich fühle mich damit echt wohl! So etwas gibt es nicht häufig! Inzwischen gefallen mir auch andere Bikes, aber keins hat mir noch soviel "Sicherheit" und gleichzeitig Spielfreudigkeit beim FRX gegeben wie das RMX. 

Ich vermute, dass es einfach an folgenden Faktoren liegt: a.) große Federressourcen (200er Bigbike) b.) man "sitzt" recht tief im Bike c.) Small Frame (Spielfreudigkeit) d.) der Lenkwinkel stimmt

Wer eine bessere Theorie hat: Her damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (8. Januar 2009)

Gut ich fahr eine 66rc2x/50iger Diabolus Vorbau mit Diabolus Lenker bei 18 Zoll.

Da merkt man einfach wie die Geschmäcker verschieden sind, da ich mich auf kleineren Bikes nicht so wohl fühle.
Foto ist vom März, habe kein aktuelleres Pic. Hat sich allerdings auch nichts weiter verändert
Bild


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

hey xexano - freut mich das du dich auf dem rmx immer noch so wohl fühlst ...
aber wenn du denkst das man beim rmx schön tief sitzt solltest du echt mal ein
flatline testen da sitzt du wirklich tief im bike ! ich mag das rmx nach wie vor aber
als ich vor kurzen mal wieder in wiberg auf einem fahren konnte hatte ich eher das 
gefühl hoch auf einem ross zu sitzen ... anyways ich hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder
ride on niclas


----------



## Xexano (8. Januar 2009)

Wieso habe ich mit so einem Kommentar gerechnet?  Jeder schwÃ¤rmt vom "Tiefen Punkt im Flatty"!

Hey Niclas, klar, man sollte sich mal wieder sehen! Wohne und studiere jetzt Ã¼brigens in Bayern, Geisskopf ist nur 1.5-2 h entfernt. (Nee, bin nicht in MÃ¼nchen!) Habe aber noch kein Bike hier, da ich nicht dazu komme (Studium).

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine Chance gehabt, das Flatline on real conditions zu testen. Ich habe es nur ein paar mal gesehen, mal draufgesessen und betascht, mehr war noch nicht drin. Also "No Plan how this object feels like". Aber selbst wenn mir das Ding gefallen wÃ¼rde: Das RMX bleibt: Man kriegt fÃ¼r das Bike nicht mehr viel Geld und ich habe keine x000,- â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues Bike zur VerfÃ¼gung!


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)

klar das RMX ist nach wie vor ein TraumBike ...
... ein kollege hat sich auch heute seine Traum erfüllt ...




lass dich gern mal das flatline testen wenn wir 
mal wieder biking gehen ... wenn ich dann (mal wieder) RMX fahr darf


----------



## Red Dragon (8. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> lass dich gern mal das flatline testen wenn wir
> mal wieder biking gehen ... wenn ich dann (mal wieder) RMX fahr darf



Ja, kannste gerne haben, RMX fahren. Wäre sogar dann ja ein alter Bekannter. 

Wäre auch mal intressiert wie sich so ein Custom-Flatty fährt.


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2009)

Ich vermisse das RMX auch, vor allem aber aus nostalgischen Gründen. Rein vom fahren her u. auch von der oben angesprochenen Sitzposition im Bike ist mein Socom dem RMX um Welten überlegen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. Januar 2009)

@ neikless
welcher Irre hat dir den sein RMX in Winterberg geliehen? 

Glückwunsch an deinen Freund. Wenn es der 19,5 Zoll Rahmen ist an den ich denke, dann war er auch schon sehr oft in Winterberg.

@ LB Jörg
hui ich dachte eigentlich das du auch einen 19,5er fährst.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2009)

Nene, hab ein 18ner.
Mein Switch ist ein 19.5er

G.


----------



## luxuzz (9. Januar 2009)

Die Switch fallen doch auch kleines aus als die Rmx ?
Hab ich jedenfalls so in erinnerung und auch mal gemeint gehört zu haben.

Gruss


----------



## Daniel12 (12. Januar 2009)

ja, wie sich die Gefühle doch unterscheiden... ich fahre mit 1,80m ein 18" und finde es perfekt. es ist sicher beim Freeriden nicht so superhandlich, aber das ergibt sich ja praktisch schon aus dem Gewicht. je schneller es bergab geht, desto besser liegt das Bike - und hier finde ich das längere Oberrohr deutlich "sicherer".
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (12. Januar 2009)

Triffst es meiner Meinung nach auf den Punkt  Lag in Whistler perfekt bei schnellen Passagen in der Spur, dafür ist es anscheinend nicht so spielerisch


----------



## xerdanny (16. Januar 2009)

wo bekomm ich ein 2007ér rmx rahmen noch zu kaufen? meines wurde mir heute nacht aus dem keller geklaut... oder was gibts sonst für alternativen? muss ja nun wieder von vorn beginnen?

gruß und danke


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Januar 2009)

Zu allerst mal mein Beileid. Ich will dein Elend jetzt nicht sofort und so schamlos ausnutzen, da du jedoch direkt nach nem '07er RMX fragst, ich würde meinen Stealth-Rahmen gegen einen angemessen Preis verkaufen. Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Januar 2009)

xerdanny schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich ein 2007ér rmx rahmen noch zu kaufen? meines wurde mir heute nacht aus dem keller geklaut... oder was gibts sonst für alternativen? muss ja nun wieder von vorn beginnen?
> 
> gruß und danke




Ich hasse es... gleicher Fall, ist mir auch schon passiert mein Beileid.


----------



## xerdanny (17. Januar 2009)

es könn nur alle froh sein das ich keinen erwischt habe... den jenigen gäbs mit sicherheit nicht mehr... bin stinke sauer...


----------



## ph-sn-de (23. Januar 2009)

RMX 2.0 zum Schlagpreis erneut bei ebay eingestellt... konnt mich nicht entscheiden mal eingesetzt dann tats mir zu weh es zu verschachern aber jetzt bleib ich hart! Es muss weg für mein neues Bike. Wer will und noch nicht hat der darf jetzt 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160311430356


----------



## luxuzz (23. Januar 2009)

Beileid, aber wenns für den Preis rausgeht werde ich nun auch den Schritt in Angriff nehmen und es in die Bucht einstellen


----------



## Giuliano.B (23. Januar 2009)

Optisch eine mega sau


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2009)

Ich könnte kotzen! Alles mit dem Typ in Canada geklärt, einen Haufen Kohle für den Versand gezahlt und jetzt sagt er mir, der Versand wäre 20CAD teurer geworden, die er nicht hatte. Also hat er es nicht per Express bzw. Luftpost sonden über die Schneckenpost geschickt. 4 bis 6 Wochen warten!!! Hat der denn eine Macke!?
Ich kauf mir jetzt ein SX und gebe das RMX dann gleich weiter, wenn es da ist. Davon habe ich erstmal die Nase voll!

Also, wer hat Lust auf ein einzigartiges 2007er RMX in weiß mit Raventribal, das extra für einen Rocky Vertreter so gemacht wurde? 18", Roco TST, 1.5 Steuerrohr mit 1 1/8 Steuersatz drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2009)

das ist definitiv zum kotzen.
SX Trail? Oder SXC?

Schade schade! Willst du nicht doch noch warten? Das RMX ist sooo ein geiler Rahmen!

Andererseits....wenn es wirklich ein SX Trail wird, möchte ich hiermit schon mal eine Probefahrt anmelden bitte. Ich würde zu gerne mal wissen ob das Ding sich so gut fährt wie es aussieht.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2009)

Ein SX-Trail soll es werden, Größe L. Ist eigentlich genau das richtige für mich. Wer weiß, vielleicht steige ich dann ja doch noch auf das RMX um, wenn es denn da ist. Aber eigentlich ist das SX, gut aufgebaut, genau das, was ich brauche. Und dür Deister Trails mehr als gut, denke ich.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Januar 2009)

oder so.
Ja sehr cool.
Dann sag mal bescheid wenn du es hast, dann kommen wir mal wieder vorbei in Deister


----------



## ph-sn-de (24. Januar 2009)

Wahnsinn stellen sich die Leute tatsÃ¤chlich vor das ich das Bike fÃ¼r 1300 EurÃ¶nchen verscherbeln mÃ¶chte?!? Was ist los mit der Gesellschaft? 
Naja habs jetzt mal auf 2299 Tackos runtergesetzt. Mich wÃ¼rde mal von euch als Rocky-Kenner interessieren was ihr bereit wÃ¤rt dafÃ¼r zu zahlen? Einfach rein interessehalber, man kann das selbst schwer einschÃ¤tzen wenn man da so viel Geld, Zeit und liebe reingesteckt hat. Ist der Preis von 2299â¬ angemessen oder was denkt ihr?
Hier nochmal der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160311430356


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2009)

jaaa für 1300 nehm ich es(war ein scherz!!!!).das bike ist immerhin gerbaucht und die meisten denken sich das sie für das geld ein neues bekommen und dennen ist es glaub ich auch egal wo es herkommt.

würdest du den rahmen einzeln abgeben??wäre vieleicht interessiert.

mfg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. Januar 2009)

Ich würd sagen das RMX ist den Preis von 2300.- auf jeden Fall wert, auch wenn es gebraucht ist. Es ist in einen Top Zustand soweit ich auf den Bildern erkennen kann und der Aufbau selbst ist auch Porno, man beachte so manche Details. Also wenn ich noch kein RMX hätte wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert. Ich frag mich nur warum ein Bike so geil aufbaut und dann wieder zu so einen Preis hergibt, wo man zu den erzielten Preis nur einen 08/15 Rahmen bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph-sn-de (24. Januar 2009)

Glaub nicht das der Rahmen einzeln gut weg geht.. bei ebay liegt nen 18" schon Tage ohne Gebot...

Ist auch nen Top Bike "generell RMX", war das erste Bike das mich nie abgeworfen hat... möcht schon fast sagen es ist idiotensicher und seeehhhhr gutmütig. Naja ich vermisse eben das Tricksen auf trails auch mal in den Alpen etc. ohne Lift oder Transporter rumdüsen. War halt mein traum nen DH Bike zu haben, war auch schön aber nun möchte ich einfach wieder mehr spiel ins biken bringen...

Mal sehn, auf jeden fall danke für die Einschätzung


----------



## gobo (24. Januar 2009)

hast meine frage nicht beantwortet!!

mfg


----------



## ph-sn-de (24. Januar 2009)

Sorry Gobo  ... Antwort: Nein ausser du würdest 2299 zahlen dann schenk ich dir auch alles was dran ist smile.. ne im ernst würde für mich keinen Sinn machen denn dann würde ich auf den übrigen Parts sitzen die ich "schon aus farblichen Gründen" nicht an mein neues Bike bauen könnte.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (25. Januar 2009)

ob es es wert ist oder nicht: den preis wird niemand zahlen. klingt gemein, aber aus der erfahrung raus ist es so. alle meine beobachteten rmxrahmen sind bei ebay alsehemals 3000â¬ rahmen knapp unter 700 geendet. die teile sind gut, aber es zahlt keiner geld dafÃ¼r....x9, x7,code etc ist gebraucht nichts wert...die ebay beobachtungen zeigen des..oldschool parts wie 10 jahre alte xtr sachen werden aber mit gold aufgewogen


----------



## bestmove (25. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> ob es es wert ist oder nicht: den preis wird niemand zahlen. klingt gemein, aber aus der erfahrung raus ist es so. alle meine beobachteten rmxrahmen sind bei ebay alsehemals 3000 rahmen knapp unter 700 geendet. die teile sind gut, aber es zahlt keiner geld dafür....x9, x7,code etc ist gebraucht nichts wert...die ebay beobachtungen zeigen des..oldschool parts wie 10 jahre alte xtr sachen werden aber mit gold aufgewogen



Das ist die bittere Wahrheit ... das ergibt sich auch aus meinen Beobachtungen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. Januar 2009)

Na was wäre ein Realistischer Preis für das Angebotene RMX? Weil wenn man so Inserate, Verkaufsannoucen  oder Ebay Sofortkauf schaut da frag ich mich oft ob manche in der Zeitung schlafen oder einen Türstock übersehen haben? Manche haben eben eine Preisvorstellung die nicht realistisch ist. Aber 2300.- für das weiße RMX finde ich nicht zu übertrieben.


----------



## Jendo (25. Januar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Na was wäre ein Realistischer Preis für das Angebotene RMX?



Bei eBay sicherlich nicht mehr als 1700! Du kannst ja mal Numinisflo nach seiner Switchauktion fragen


----------



## ph-sn-de (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm... glaub komme langsam auch in der "SchnÃ¤ppchenschlachter" RealitÃ¤t an... naja auf jeden fall danke fÃ¼r eure EinschÃ¤tzungen!
Werde es noch die 6 Tage laufen lassen "GebÃ¼hr ist sowieso schon gezahlt" und wenns nicht weg geht wirds halt doch nichts mit nem neuem "leichteren" Bike, bin eben nur nen Normalverdiener der sich sowas mÃ¼hsam zusammen arbeiten muss deshalb werd ichs nicht fÃ¼r 1700â¬ "verschenken".
So long


----------



## neikless (26. Januar 2009)

ja schon schade die gebrauchtpreise sind ziemlich im keller
da lohnt es sich sicherlich auch mal das bike zu halten ...
fakt ist numal das ich fÃ¼r 2200-2500â¬ ein durchaus vergleichbares
bike neu bekomme mit garantie und allem drum und dran
eins noch das RMX ist ein einfach geiles bike und der aufbau wohl
genau nach deinem persÃ¶nlichen wÃ¼nschen also behalte es noch etwas
irgendwann kÃ¶nnen die preise auch nicht noch tiefer fallen ...

leichter bekommst du es sicher, das rmx meiner freundin hat gerade mal 17 kg, 
okay mit fox 36er aber 18 kg sollten  auch fÃ¼r Ã¼55kg sinnvoll mÃ¶glich sein !


----------



## bernd_spiegel (26. Januar 2009)

und da ginge sogar noch das ein oder andere grammchen...syntace vorbau/lenker, hope mini (mit 180er scheibe bissig), laufräder,reifen, x0 schalter/schaltwerk, nokonzüge, c.king tretlager/steuersatz, pedale....dann wärs übergepimpt bei ausreichender stabilität.ausser deine freundin wiegt ü 80kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

ich würde auch so 1800 - 2000 Euro zahlen.
Aber auch nur weil ich weiß wie geil das Bike ist.

Viele denken glaube ich auch, dass das RMX schon veraltet und deswegen schlecht ist.

Dem ist NICHT so


----------



## Jendo (26. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ja schon schade die gebrauchtpreise sind ziemlich im keller
> da lohnt es sich sicherlich auch mal das bike zu halten ...
> fakt ist numal das ich fÃ¼r 2200-2500â¬ ein durchaus vergleichbares
> bike neu bekomme mit garantie und allem drum und dran
> ...


GefÃ¤llt mir sehr gut!
Aber die Zugverlegen am Schaltwerk ist echt brutal. Das obere LÃ¶chlein ergibt doch nur Sinn bei Shimano Zuganlenkung...?!


----------



## luxuzz (26. Januar 2009)

Finde ich ebenfalls, da bei Sram sie perfekt durchläuft ohne das Löchlein, lediglich bei Shimano muss man es mitbenutzen

Ansonsten Top


----------



## ph-sn-de (26. Januar 2009)

Okay Okay... habs nun beendet bei Ebay.. habs satt "wills fÃ¼r 1200 â¬, wills fÃ¼r 1500 â¬, bin noch SchÃ¼ler, hab kein Geld" ... was fÃ¼rn **** 
Behalt ichs eben ...

Ach neikesse wegs dem Aufbau von deiner Freundin... sowas wÃ¤re fÃ¼r mich nichts denn das RMX ist schon sehr nah an ner DH Geo "Sattelrohr und Schwerpunkt, meiner Meinung nach" und einfach nicht tricki genug um was zum reinen spielen alla "Dirt-Slope-Freerider" aufzubauen ansonsten aber echt schick geworden


----------



## Daniel12 (26. Januar 2009)

ja, alles sehr traurig...;-)
stand vor kurzem vor der gleichen Entscheidung, dachte ich fahre mein RMX zu wenig und wollte es weggeben für was leichteres, wendigeres.
nun habe ich mir noch ein Slayer SXC dazu gekauft. ja, ich weiss, es kann sich nicht jeder noch ein zweites Bike mal eben so kaufen, aber ich habe auch gerechnet, was ich an dem RMX verlieren würde, und das war so ziemlich genau der Betrag, den das neue Bike gekostet hat. also behalte ich mein RMX und freue mich darüber, dass ich das Geld nicht daran verliere. Und jedesmal wenn ich in den Keller gehe und es ansehe, weiss ich dass es richtig war!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Januar 2009)

Einspruch! 

Ich finds schön tricky und verspielt. 
Ich glaube auch nicht das es ein Dirt- Slope Bike werden sollte.

Das RMX als verdammt gute Grundlage gemixt mit leichteren Parts um der Freundin ein schickes, erweiterbares Bike hinzustellen mit der sie ihre Fahrkünste auf ein Maximum bringen kann. Noch weit über unseren 

Und ganz ehrlich...das wäre auch das perfekte Bike für meine Freundin.


----------



## ph-sn-de (26. Januar 2009)

Joa Daniel12 so gehts mir jetzt eben auch .. naja auf der anderen Seite kann man so ein Bike doch hin und wieder fürn Bikepark mitschleppen ums mal beim DH krachen zu lassen... 
Naja wer kennt das nicht "neue Fahrkünste erlernen wollen aber nicht das passende Werkzeug zur Hand", da kann man schon mal graue Haare bekommen


----------



## gobo (26. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt wenn du den rahmen so verkaufen möchtest sag einfach bescheid,jaa ich weiss die abgestimmten teile die zum rahmen passen!!


mfg


----------



## ph-sn-de (26. Januar 2009)

merci gobo aber ne danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Januar 2009)

Jendo schrieb:


> Bei eBay sicherlich nicht mehr als 1700! Du kannst ja mal Numinisflo nach seiner Switchauktion fragen



Nein da würd ich es auch behalten! Wollte mein Demo auch verkaufen, da wollte auch keiner was bezahlen. Dann bleibts im Keller und ich freu mich wenn ich es sehe(wie eben von Daniel12 erwähnt).

Zum vergleich mit einen Switch, glaub ich das, das RMX doch beliebter war oder noch ist?!


----------



## luxuzz (26. Januar 2009)

So gehts mir genauso, deshalb stehts auch noch sauber und nicht mehr zusammengebaut seit Whistler in meinem Zimmer und wartet auf wieder wärmeres und schöneres Wetter...


----------



## Daniel12 (27. Januar 2009)

na ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich das RMX schon für den Bikepark hernehme  dafür ist es ideal und ja auch gemacht, steht nicht nur noch so im keller, kommt halt nur so max. 10-15 mal im Jahr vor, ein halbes Jahr steht es da aber schon.
hab es auch mal mit zum Gardasee genommen, dachte mal so "viel hilft viel", war aber nicht so, werde das nächste Mal (Juli) auch wieder was mit weniger Federweg nehmen. nicht wegen Berhoch-Fahrerei sondern weil es einfach handlicher ist auf den langsamen aber technischen Trails.
Das RMX werde ich noch weiter verbessern, hab schon wieder neue Teile im Auge ;-)


----------



## sportfreund_h (27. Januar 2009)

Hey Leute,
hab grad ma ne Frage. Will meinem RMX Team mit Boxxer nen neuen Steuersatz verpassen. Allerdings bin ich dabei noch verdammt unbetucht. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie heraus finde welche Maße ich brauche. Bzw. was sind überhaupt die Grundlagen bei Steuersätzen. Mit dem 1 1/8 oder 1 5 Zoll das sagt mir alles nich so viel. Hoffe ihr könnt mich aufklären. 
Schonmal danke.


----------



## bestmove (27. Januar 2009)

Mit 1 1/8 und/oder 1,5 Zoll ist der Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr gemeint. Also nur noch umrechnen (1 Zoll = 25,4mm) und jetzt weißt du was du brauchst


----------



## sportfreund_h (27. Januar 2009)

Aber wo bekomme ich denn raus welchen Durchmesser das Teil hatte ohne ihn Auszubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (27. Januar 2009)

Dafür musst du uns dein Baujahr des Rahmens sagen, dann sagt dir sicherlich einer dann deine passende Größe.

Gruß


----------



## bestmove (27. Januar 2009)

Messe den Außendurchmesser und ziehe in etwa 6mm ab (ca. 2x3mm Wandstärke vorausgesetzt). Landest du nach deiner Rechnung in der Nähe von 38mm brauchst du ein 1,5 Zoll Steuersatz, bei 28,5mm sinds dann 1 1/8". Andere Maße gabs meines Wissens nicht beim RMX.


----------



## sportfreund_h (27. Januar 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Dafür musst du uns dein Baujahr des Rahmens sagen, dann sagt dir sicherlich einer dann deine passende Größe.
> 
> Gruß



Das ist ein Rahmen von 2004. Wusste nicht das es da von Jahr zu Jahr unterschiede gibt.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (27. Januar 2009)

2004 hat 1-1/8 Steuerrohr und Gott sei dank eine 135mm Radeinbaubreite.


----------



## sportfreund_h (27. Januar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> 2004 hat 1-1/8 Steuerrohr und Gott sei dank eine 135mm Radeinbaubreite.



Okay Danke für die Hilfe. Aber warum Gott sei Dank?


----------



## ph-sn-de (28. Januar 2009)

Warum Gott sei dank?? Vielleicht deshalb:
 da heißt es doch immer die 150mm Einbaubreite bringt solch einen Steifigkeitsvorteil... dabei wissen wir doch alle das es nur Geldmacherei der Nabenindustrie ist "Man hätte ja nicht einfach ne 12mm Achse als 135mm Einbaubreitenversion machen können und das ganze mit Kits wie bei Hope etc. üblich anbieten können.. nöööö aber pssst niemanden verraten" 

Werde ja nun mein RMX Bike behalten und selbst mit nem neuem Rahmen werde ich wohl ne neue HR Achse brauchen, warum auch nicht habe ja das Geld...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Januar 2009)

Ja ich hab auch noch vergessen das beim 2004er, das Tretlager auch normal ist und nicht 83mm!


----------



## sportfreund_h (28. Januar 2009)

Und wo haste die ganzen Daten her. Wäre mal interessant für mich.


----------



## gobo (28. Januar 2009)

moin männer


bescheidene frage:

wieviel sollte man anlegen für nen gut erhaltenen rmx rahmen in 16.5"???

bin nach einem canuck o. crossfire am schauen,deswegen meine frage.


mfg und besten dank


----------



## luxuzz (28. Januar 2009)

Das "Wissen" über die Daten kommt bei den meißten daher, da sich schon seit längeren Zeiten sich für Rocky Mountain interessieren und somit sicherlich auch einige Daten im Kopf haben. Denn leider bietet Bikeaction nur Informationen des vorrigen Jahres noch an.
Ansonstne ist Google dein bester Freund =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (28. Januar 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> wieviel sollte man anlegen für nen gut erhaltenen rmx rahmen in 16.5"???
> 
> bin nach einem canuck o. crossfire am schauen,deswegen meine frage.



zahl doch einfach was er dir wert erscheint...rmx lagen neu bei 2800 euros ...wenn du ein schnäppchen machen willst dan beobachte einfach mal ebay 

denke es wird die nächste zeit schwierig sein an eins zu kommen,glaub nicht dass es einer verschenken will oder sich dem nervigen "ich hab kein geld,bitte gibs mir für billig" ausliefern will,dafür ist es zu gut... vor allem an se wirst du dir schwertun ranzukommen...die leute wollen nix mehr dafür zahlen, grausame canyon rahmen werden teuer bezahlt, aber bei rm wird um jeden cent geschachert


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Januar 2009)

sportfreund_h schrieb:


> Und wo haste die ganzen Daten her. Wäre mal interessant für mich.



.......von meinem RMX!


----------



## luxuzz (29. Januar 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> zahl doch einfach was er dir wert erscheint...rmx lagen neu bei 2800 euros ...wenn du ein schnäppchen machen willst dan beobachte einfach mal ebay
> 
> denke es wird die nächste zeit schwierig sein an eins zu kommen,glaub nicht dass es einer verschenken will oder sich dem nervigen "ich hab kein geld,bitte gibs mir für billig" ausliefern will,dafür ist es zu gut... vor allem an se wirst du dir schwertun ranzukommen...die leute wollen nix mehr dafür zahlen, grausame canyon rahmen werden teuer bezahlt, aber bei rm wird um jeden cent geschachert



Traurig aber wahr. Jeder will es haben, aber keine will etwas für zahlen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (30. Januar 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr. Jeder will es haben, aber keine will etwas für zahlen.



Das ist dann wohl der klassische Fall von "die Revolution frisst ihre eigenen Kinder!"


----------



## Giuliano.B (30. Januar 2009)

Bei ebay war demletzt ein RMX Rahmen drinnen fÃ¼r 650â¬ mit DÃ¤mpfer. Einen Tag vor Ende gabs noch kein Gebot. Der Rahmen hat mich auch gereizt. Habe dann aber lieber zum Switch gegriffen


----------



## gobo (31. Januar 2009)

650 euro hört sich ja nicht schlecht an,kommt aber auch immer auf den zustand an und was es für ein bj. ist.und zum anderen mußte mal einen finden der ein 16,5" rahmen hat!!


mfg


----------



## ph-sn-de (4. Februar 2009)

Frage mich grade wie billig solch einen Qualitätsrahmen denn noch sein muss?! 
Verstehs einfach nicht...  wird dann echt bald so enden das ein RMX nach dem anderen im Keller "verstaubt" weil es keiner "verständlich" für lau her(schenken) möchte. Wo steckt denn nun der Sinn dahinter??


----------



## gobo (4. Februar 2009)

es gibt ja nu auch normalos dennen es egal ist für wieviel ein rmx(frame) oder was auch immer weg geht.
für diejenigen die eins suchen kann es doch garnicht besser laufen auf so einen verkäufer zu stoßen.
aber ich denk die zeit wird kommen und der der eins sucht wird sich dann echt gedulden müssen eins zu bekommen.

naja in dem sinne


mfg


----------



## ph-sn-de (4. Februar 2009)

Naja finde es trotzdem traurig.

Aber mal etwas anderes, ich lasse mein RMX neu Pulvern soweit so gut müssen ja alle Lager raus. Null Problemo, allerdings bei dem Lager direkt über dem Tretlager das tief im Rahmen steckt habe ich so meine Schwierigkeiten. Da ich es nicht kaputt machen möchte wäre es toll wenn jemand erfahrung damit hat und mir verrät wie ich dieses Innenleben heil raus bekomme. Nur zum aktuellen Stand, ich habe bei besagter Stelle die Lagerstange "wie auch immer das heist" herausgezogen und blicke nun auf die Made in Germany Walzenlager. Weis nicht ob ich das so wie die anderen Lager einfach in eine Richtung auspressen kann oder ob es da einen anderen Kniff gibt.

Wäre gaaaaanz toll wenn mir da jemand weiterhelfen kann der sich damit auskennt "Müsste es doch hier bestimmt geben"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph-sn-de (9. Februar 2009)

Endlich was verwertbares gefunden, freu


----------



## ph-sn-de (9. Februar 2009)

Okay, okay.. wen es interessiert habe auf http://www.bikeaction.de/ das Tech von 2006 als PDF gefunden in dem unter anderem auch das RMX "mein RMX Frame" genau bis aufs letzte Schräubchen aufgelistet ist und siehe da selbst wenn auf den Lagern blabla INA steht und man sie mit dessen Bezeichnung nirgends findet, findet man die "richtige Bezeichnung" in dem PDF.
Also antatt F-55265 INA heißt es HK 1618 RS warum auch immer. Na gut genug der Selbstgespräche, dachte nur sollte mal wieder jemand vor haben aus seinem RMX ein Unikat zu machen und vor diesem Prob stehen hilft es der Person wenigstens weiter.

Ach und diese PDF´s sind in Combi mit www.industriekugellager.de gold wert da man im Fall der Fälle jedes Lager ab 3 Euro aufwärts bestellen kann, sollte mal eins nicht aufgelistet sein wirds eben beschafft. Also wesentlich günstiger als ganze Lagersets von "renomierten" "Fach" Händlern ....

So long haut rein und tschöö


----------



## Red Dragon (11. Februar 2009)

So, EvoII ist fertig, nun kann ich den Oldtimer gefahrlos zeigen. 





Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RMX 16.5  Canuck Special Edition 2005
Gabel: Fox 40 RC², 2009er Casting, lila Stahlfeder
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 
Dämpferfeder: 400er Fox Stahlfeder
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThread-Set 1 1/8 rot
Spacer: Hope rot
Vorbau: Thomson X4 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus 710mm, 31.8mm
Griffe: Odi Ruffian Lock-On mit roten Klemmringen
Bremsen: Hope Moto M6 203mm mit roten Einfingerhebeln
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Dual-Release
Schaltwerk: Saint Shadow supershort
Kassette: Sram PG-990 
Kette: Shimano HG-93 
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas FR 170mm, 83mm BB
Kettenführung: e.13 LG.1 40T white
Innenlager: Race Face DH, 83mm
Kettenblatt: Race Face DH 40 Zähne
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 30.9mm gekürtzt
Sattel: SDG Bel Air Rocky Mountain Edition
Sattelklemme: Rocky Mountain 
Naben: Hope Pro2, 32 Loch, rot, VR 20x110mm, HR 12x150mm
Felgen: Sun MTX TCB 32 Loch
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Nippel: DT ProLock
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV-13 
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F 3C
Züge: Jagwire Titanium

Gewicht ohne Dreck: 19,2kg

Endlich ists so wie es immer sein sollte. Wenn ich wieder Kohle hab evtl. noch eine Titanfeder und einen leichteren Lenker.


----------



## gobo (11. Februar 2009)

he red dragon dein canuck sieht ja mega geil aus,so soll meins auch werden,na mal sehen

aber mal ne andere frage hier in die runde:
kann man das rmx auch mit ner single crow fahren?kann mir da einer den unterschied sagen zu einer dc!?mal abgesehen von der bauhöhe und dem fw.
bin noch unschlüssig was ich einbauen werd.war am überlegen eine 66rc rein zu machen mit 180mm.


mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Februar 2009)

boah ey.....verdammt schick!
so solls sein


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, kannste absolut gefahrlos zeigen

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2009)

Bombe


----------



## Cuberius (11. Februar 2009)

@red dragon:
wirklich sehr schön...


----------



## ph-sn-de (11. Februar 2009)

@Red Dragon
schön zusammengekauft  
Bis auf die müden Hope M6 und den Sun Felgen echt nen tolles Bike

@gobo
klar wurde doch vor kurzem nen RMX mit ner 160mm Fox Fork hier eingestellt, möglich ist alles, wenn du aber mehr DH fahren möchtest würd ich dir zu ner 200mm DC raten weil du die höhe an der front brauchst wenn es steil abwärts geht. Zum Freeriden ist ne 180mm SC wegs dem Gewicht von Vorteil weil du das Rad besser hochreisen kannst zum hoppen


----------



## Homegrown (12. Februar 2009)

@gobo also ich hatte schon 2 RMX Rahmen im ersten siehe Bild eine 888 war richtig geil und ging auch sehr gut ab das Bike.....






Dann wollte ich das Bike ein bissel abspecken und habe mir dann eine 66rc eingebaut und muss sagen das ich damit eigentlich noch besser klar komme das Bike ist einfach noch ein bissel lebendiger geworden...






Nachdem ich dann ein gutes Angebot bekommen habe von einem Canuck konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und habe gewechselt...
Der Rahmen ist jetzt nochmal eine Nummer kleiner aber ich fühle mich super wohl damit....






Wenn ich aus Australien wieder da bin dann werde ich noch ein paar Sachen tauschen und dann lasse ich es so...

Dann kommt mein nächstes Bike dran....


----------



## ph-sn-de (12. Februar 2009)

Uhhh... ich liebe diese Saint Kurbeln mit nem FSA Kettenblatt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



P.s. sieht richtig wendig und verspielt aus... würd ich gern mal reiten das Ding


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2009)

ph-sn-de schrieb:


> @Red Dragon
> 1. schön zusammengekauft
> 2. Bis auf die müden Hope M6 und den Sun Felgen echt nen tolles Bike


zu1) Klaust du deine Teile 
zu2) bitte kurz das "müde" im Zusammenhang mit der M6 erklären, können auch gern ins Hope Forum ausweichen ...

Danke


----------



## LB Jörg (12. Februar 2009)

@Gobo: Hatte auch schon verschiedene Gabeln in meinem RMX. Unter anderem auch die Totem. Hat ja die gleiche Enbauhöhe 565mm wie die 66.
Des war mir aber ein Stück zu wenig und bin wieder auf 888 mit geraden Brücken umgestiegen.
Also mit 580mm Einbauhöhe und dafür tieferen Lenker taugte es "mir" halt am besten.
Wobei 565 auch richtig gut waren. Hat alles seine Vor -und Nachteilen, bzw. es ist beides gut....kommt ansich ausschließlich auf die Art des Fahrens an.

G.


----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2009)

... es gibt ja einige beispiele für single crown forksen im RMX
meine freundin hat sogar "nur" eine Fox 36 drin passt für die perfekt
genug federweg un der winkel macht es für sie schön agil 
high speed ist eh nicht ihr fall 

ich weiss nicht so richtig kann auch das foto sein irgendwas stört mich am canuck RMX
mit Mz66 die kombi mit spacern vorbau lenker oder so ... NBD (NoBigDeal)

für mich ist RaceFace more sexy als wie Saint ... (kurbel)

die M6 im RMX ist auch feden fall ausreichend !
ich bin meins lage zeit (whistler) mit M4 200/180 gefahren ohne probleme


----------



## ph-sn-de (12. Februar 2009)

@bestmove
1) wenn dir´s so besser gefällt sag ich eben schön zusammen "geschraubt"?! Man könnte hier gleich nen Bot integrieren der unter jedes Foto "uhhii, schön, voll toll" setzt um die Egos zu stärken wie toll man Parts schon ganz allein eingekauft hat und dann vielleicht sogar noch selbst zusammen geschraubt hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wollt eben mal was anderes als "toll" schreiben...
2) Das mit der M6 ist mein Erfahrungswert der sich auch bestimmt nicht von 5... 10? anderen Usern ändern lässt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die The One, Code mit Swissstop´s, und die V2 besser. 
Aber das ist meine Meinung, nur eine von vielen und ich lasse mich auch von eingefleischten "Tippern" nicht belehren wenn ich das Zeug schon selbst unterm Hintern hatte.

@ neikless
...die Gedanken sind frei ! bzgl. Saint und RaceFace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie lange bist denn mit einem RMX in Whistler ausgekommen? War leider noch nie dort, hab aber von nem Bikekumpel gehört das es der reinste Bikeverschleiß sein soll...


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2009)

@ph-sn-de
Danke, mit dem gelieferten Hintergrund, für mich nun verständlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (12. Februar 2009)

ja besten dank für die antworten,werde dann mal schauen was besser ist.dachte auch das es mit ner sc noch verspielter sein müsste und das ist es was ich eigentlich haben wollte.hab mir das rmx zum freeriden geholt und nicht fürs dh.

hab in meinem switch die `08 moto v2(vented)drin und muß sagen selten was besseres gefahren.ok nu kann man sich streiten ob es sinn macht diese bremse im switch zu verbauen aber ich find geil von der optik und erst recht von der bremsleistung.ich denke ans rmx wird auch wieder eine
moto v2 verbaut werden.

mfg


----------



## ph-sn-de (12. Februar 2009)

@bestmove
Möchte nicht über eine Bremse diskudieren die nicht ohne Grund von Hope aus dem Programm genommen wurde, schon gar nicht im RMX-Threat.
Aber wenns dich befriedigt, Kolben verklemmt, Totalausfall am Gardasee, meiner Meinung nach zu viele Kolben an denen zuviel kaputt gehen kann und das ist mir mein Leben wegs der Proll-schaut-her-ich bin-ein-ganz-schneller nicht wert. 
Deshalb, um niemanden anzugreifen schrieb ich schlicht "müde" um meine Erfahrung wiederzugeben ohne ein Produkt mit dem evtl. viele andere Menschen glücklich sind schlecht zu machen.

_Danke, mit dem gelieferten Hintergrund, für mich nun verständlich!_







Nun kann man das stehen lassen ohne sarkastisch zu wirken...


----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2009)

mein altes RMX sowie HopeM4 hat eine ganze season (whistler)
und div. tripps (BC Canada) ohne weiteres gemeistert
heute tut es noch immer gute dienste nicht wahr @RedDragon

zuvor habe ich das rmx auch 2 jahre zu hause in (D) nicht geschont
aber dem bike kann das alles nichts anhaben ... mal lager neu 
bremsbeläge reifen kette lenker öl felgen mehr war eigentlich nicht nötig.

ach das war schon ein tolles bike


----------



## ph-sn-de (12. Februar 2009)

Naja der Kumpel hat sich dort sein Gambler zerlegt... 
Fahrt ihr öfters ach Whistler? 1-2 mal jährlich? Hätte auch mal tierisch Lust den wohl besten Bikepark der Welt zu beehren


----------



## neikless (12. Februar 2009)

ich war in den letzten jahren oft dort habe ab und an fast 2 jahre dort gelebt
und gearbeitet (+ div. urlaube) ... wir fahren auch diesen sommer wieder siehe da ...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=376265


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2009)

ph-sn-de schrieb:


> @bestmove
> Möchte nicht über eine Bremse diskudieren die nicht ohne Grund von Hope aus dem Programm genommen wurde, schon gar nicht im RMX-Threat.
> Aber wenns dich befriedigt, Kolben verklemmt, Totalausfall am Gardasee, meiner Meinung nach zu viele Kolben an denen zuviel kaputt gehen kann und das ist mir mein Leben wegs der Proll-schaut-her-ich bin-ein-ganz-schneller nicht wert.
> Deshalb, um niemanden anzugreifen schrieb ich schlicht "müde" um meine Erfahrung wiederzugeben ohne ein Produkt mit dem evtl. viele andere Menschen glücklich sind schlecht zu machen.
> ...


Ich hoffe doch, war durchaus ehrlich gemeint ...

Ich fahre selber die M6 und bin bisher eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Muss aber zugeben die "The One" war noch nen Tick bissiger. RedDragon hatte meines Wissens auch noch nie Probs mir seiner M6 daher hoffe ich mal auf eine Montagsausgabe bei Dir ... 

Whistler wär schon was aber dieses Jahr leider nicht möglich


----------



## Cuberius (12. Februar 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> Whistler wär schon was aber dieses Jahr leider nicht möglich



Ich hab dieses Jahr die Qual der Wahl. Entweder ein RMX oder ein Trip nach Kanada. Habe mich allerdings schon für's RMX entschieden. Sonst ärger ich mich nächstes Jahr, wenn's keins mehr gibt.


----------



## Red Dragon (12. Februar 2009)

Erstmal danke an alle, freut mich das es euch gefällt! War ja auch ein langer Weg dahin. 



			
				ph-sn-de schrieb:
			
		

> schön zusammengekauft
> Bis auf die müden Hope M6 und den Sun Felgen echt nen tolles Bike



Naja, M6 und müde? Meine beißt wie die Hölle, man muss sie halt nur sauber entlüften und der Bremse ab und zu mal etwas Liebe schenken und sie säubern. Daneben tun die Einfingerhebel ihr übriges.

Die Sun MTX sind die besten Felgen die ich hatte, verdammt haltbar und garnicht so schwer, daher bleiben die garantiert. 



			
				ph-sn-de schrieb:
			
		

> 1) wenn dir´s so besser gefällt sag ich eben schön zusammen "geschraubt"?! Man könnte hier gleich nen Bot integrieren der unter jedes Foto "uhhii, schön, voll toll" setzt um die Egos zu stärken wie toll man Parts schon ganz allein eingekauft hat und dann vielleicht sogar noch selbst zusammen geschraubt hat  wollt eben mal was anderes als "toll" schreiben...
> 2) Das mit der M6 ist mein Erfahrungswert der sich auch bestimmt nicht von 5... 10? anderen Usern ändern lässt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die The One, Code mit Swissstop´s, und die V2 besser.
> Aber das ist meine Meinung, nur eine von vielen und ich lasse mich auch von eingefleischten "Tippern" nicht belehren wenn ich das Zeug schon selbst unterm Hintern hatte.



Was soll ich den sonst noch außer kaufen und dranbasteln? Selbst schmieden und fräsen? 

Bremsen nun ja, ich hab den tollen Vorteil das ich alles was ich kaufe probefahren kann. Arbeiten bei einem großen deutschen Shop ist halt schon fein. Deswegen kauf ich nur Zeug von dem ich selbst überzeugt bin.

Daher, die einzige Bremse die über 'ne sauber montierte M6 geht ist die neue Tech V2. Der Rest.....wems gefällt, die One läuft mies bei Temperaturen unter 5 Grad und die Code taugt nur mit Tuningbelägen was. Daneben sieht dieses Gusszeug halt nicht so toll aus. 



			
				bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre selber die M6 und bin bisher eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Muss aber zugeben die "The One" war noch nen Tick bissiger. RedDragon hatte meines Wissens auch noch nie Probs mir seiner M6 daher hoffe ich mal auf eine Montagsausgabe bei Dir ...



Richtig, so ist's, daher bleibt die defintiv an dem Rad. 



			
				neikless schrieb:
			
		

> heute tut es noch immer gute dienste nicht wahr @RedDragon



Ja das tut es, ich hab nun auch mal das Lager getauscht. 

Schönen Abend noch allerseits,
Red Dragon


----------



## ph-sn-de (13. Februar 2009)

_Richtig, so ist's, daher bleibt die defintiv an dem Rad. _
Hab auch nicht gesagt das du mir nun gehorchen musst und sie gleich vom Esel schrauben solltest weil ich damit schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe?! 

Gustl ist auch vielfach besser als ne M6.... "Jaja Gusszeug"
Übrigends, die Cleg ist auch besser, wenn auch teurer deshalb vorhin nicht angesprochen und "kein Gusszeug" um das Optische nicht zu verlieren wems bei soetwas wichtigem wie ner Bremse drauf an kommt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Jaja auch OffTopic aber von den 109 Seiten sind bestimmt 100 Seiten nur mit Rechtfertigungen von Usern wie mir versehen die eben nicht vollautomatisch Butter in den Popo anderer blasen. smile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph-sn-de (13. Februar 2009)

@neikless
sehr sehr geiler Sache das mit Whistler


----------



## bernd_spiegel (13. Februar 2009)

ph-sn-de schrieb:


> Übrigends, die Cleg ist auch besser



 kenne eine neue cleg die nach 100 m rad einrollen den geist aufgegeben hat....so geht das doch endlos weiter "ich habe selber/kenn einen der...." "aber ich habe/ kenn einen..." 
oder mein absoluter favorit " ich aber hab im biketest gelesen..."

btw sehr geiles canuck, dafür würd ich auch noch irgendwann mal schwach werden


----------



## sportfreund_h (18. Februar 2009)

Hey Leutz, würde mir gerne im Zuge einer Schlankheitskur für mein 04'er RMX Team nen Luftdämpfer rein knallen.
Jetzt natürlich die Fragen: 

Ist das sinnvoll wenn man sich mit Masse auf DH's bewegt oer auch gelegentlich ma nen Rennen mitnimmt?

und 

Wenn ja, welche Dämpfer sind empfehlenswert?


----------



## neikless (18. Februar 2009)

das RMX vom mohrstefan


----------



## DevilRider (18. Februar 2009)

... also ich fahre selber einen evolver 6 (vergleichtbar, sogar besser mit/als der DHX 5 air). Er ist ein klasse Dämpfer, ich hatte noch nie Porbleme mit ihm. Rennen bin ich noch nicht mit ihm gefahren, da würder er aber denk ich mal auch ohne Problme mitmachen. Große Drops oder sehr lange und anspruchsvolle Abfahrten würde ich mit dem Dämpfer nicht machen. Wenn du deinem RMX eine Diät verpassen wilst ist der Dämpfer die ideal Wahl !

Du hast Glück, ich verkaufe momentan den Dämpfer (habe einen Ironhorse mit Dämpfer für günstig Geld bekommen und werde jetzt erstmal den dhx 5 der dabei im rmx fahren)

Bei Interesse bitte Melden


----------



## sportfreund_h (18. Februar 2009)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ... also ich fahre selber einen evolver 6 (vergleichtbar, sogar besser mit/als der DHX 5 air). Er ist ein klasse Dämpfer, ich hatte noch nie Porbleme mit ihm. Rennen bin ich noch nicht mit ihm gefahren, da würder er aber denk ich mal auch ohne Problme mitmachen. Große Drops oder sehr lange und anspruchsvolle Abfahrten würde ich mit dem Dämpfer nicht machen. Wenn du deinem RMX eine Diät verpassen wilst ist der Dämpfer die ideal Wahl !



Ist das nicht ein Widerspruch in sich!?

Für Downhill geeignet --- große Drops/längere Abfahrten nicht geeignet

Habe ich ein falsches Verständniss für DH?

Was wäre denn deine Preisvorstellung für das Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (18. Februar 2009)

Also kommt drauf an was für dich große Drops sind, für mich ists so ab 5 meter aufwärts (zu DH gehören solche Drops normalerweise nicht! und lange Abfahrten mein ich über 15 min am Stück reine DH Abfahrt(da die Luft sich erwärmen könnte).
z.b.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/mount-7-psychosis-decade-2008.html

(wie man den Bildern entnehmen kann fahren dort einige luft-dämpfer)

 Jedoch habe ich nur gesagt dass ich das nicht mit dem Dämpfer machen würde, der Dämpfer würde bestimmt alles mach 


Ich hatte dich bereits per mail angeschichriben, falls nichts angekommen ist schreib mir doch bitte eine PN oder an [email protected]


----------



## neikless (18. Februar 2009)

also der fox dhx air wird auf kürzeren strecken (5min) schon gut heiß !

liegt nicht dran das es kein guter dämfer ist , liegt eben in der natur der dinge.

bei drops und oder einzelen stunts hätte ich weniger bedenken
ist ja nur ne kurze belastung 
im vergleich zu einer ruppigen dh stecke ... wo der dämfer ständig arbeiten muss.

wenn aber nur das gewicht zählt würde dich das ding halt quälen bis es im po po ist
auf die performance pfeifen und mir einen neuen kaufen wenn er kaputt ist 
ich glaube das ist eh die beste einstellung in sachen leichtbauwahn  
man beachte bitte das ich etwas zur ironie tendiere


----------



## Condor (20. Februar 2009)

Schön zu lesen nic, dass Du bezüglich Luftdämpfer mal zur Vernunft gekommen bist.


----------



## RattleHead (25. Februar 2009)

2009 upgrade (hope ceramic bb, D2 stem and Funn FatBoy 750)


----------



## luxuzz (1. März 2009)

Hi,
auch wenn ich jetzt bestimmt schon der 100. bin, allerdings finde ich nicht mehr die passende Seite.
Kann mir jemand von euch die Bezeichnung der Lager am Umlenkhebel nennen und am besten einen Link wo ich dieses bestellen kann?
Hab ein 2006er Frame.
Dankeschonmal und schönen Tag Jungs


----------



## gobo (1. März 2009)

so leute nu bekomm ich die woche mein rmx und nur weil ich immer hier mitgelesen hab und somit seit ihr das schuld.
tja bin nu richtig gespannt auf das teil und was soll ich sagen es ist ein
CANUCK,das ich doch noch eins bekommen hab,hammer.

naja wollt ich nur mal los werden.


mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> so leute nu bekomm ich die woche mein rmx und nur weil ich immer hier mitgelesen hab und somit seit ihr das schuld.
> tja bin nu richtig gespannt auf das teil und was soll ich sagen es ist ein
> CANUCK,das ich doch noch eins bekommen hab,hammer.
> 
> ...



Na, da sind wir doch gerne schuld 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Canuck

bike-it-easy (der auch eins sein eigen nennen darf)


----------



## neikless (1. März 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch wenn ich jetzt bestimmt schon der 100. bin, allerdings finde ich nicht mehr die passende Seite.
> Kann mir jemand von euch die Bezeichnung der Lager am Umlenkhebel nennen und am besten einen Link wo ich dieses bestellen kann?
> Hab ein 2006er Frame.
> Dankeschonmal und schönen Tag Jungs




ruf bei bike action an die schicken dir alles, ich glaub ab 2006 ist eh alles online ...

irgenwie gibts immer mehr canuck rmx dachte es gab nur 25 irgendwie 
kommts mir so vor als ob es viel mehr sind fast jeder hat eins  nur ein grünes hat fast keiner


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> irgenwie gibts immer mehr canuck rmx dachte es gab nur 25 irgendwie
> kommts mir so vor als ob es viel mehr sind fast jeder hat eins  nur ein grünes hat fast keiner



Die verkaufen die alle immer untereinander, wie die Banken ihre faulen Kredite. Dann sieht's nach mehr aus als es in Wirklichkeit ist


----------



## fusi85 (1. März 2009)

> ruf bei bike action an die schicken dir alles, ich glaub ab 2006 ist eh alles online ...



heisst das man bekommt die Lager umsonst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. März 2009)

fusi85 schrieb:


> heisst das man bekommt die Lager umsonst?


nein das soll es nicht ! da bekommt man bestell nummern und explosions zeichnung usw ... bestellen kann man das ganze über jeden rcoky händler
oder man geht gleich zu einem lagershop


----------



## gobo (1. März 2009)

na komm soo oft sieht man die canucks nu auch wieder nicht,auf jedenfall kommts in gute hände und verkauft wirds auch nicht mehr.
zum anderen hab ich nu zwei se modelle aus einem jahrgang,ist doch auch was.
wollt mal was wissen in punkto lrs.
wollte eigentlich nen deemax lrs drauf machen,nu sind mir aber zwei andere ins augen gefallen,easton und spinergy!!was haltet ihr davon weil die kohle will gut angelegt sein und deemax sieht man zu oft.


mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

Ich bin für Spinergy!!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. März 2009)

Gibt es überhaupt die Spinergy in 150mm Einbaubreite?!


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

Jawoll 150x12mm, fahre sie in meinem Canuck.


Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## gobo (1. März 2009)

also bike-it-easy ich muß wohl sagen das das switch und das canuck von dir ja wohl der absolute oberhammer sind.was sind das den für felgen die du auf dem rmx hast(die roten mit ahornblatt)?

zum anderen halten den die spinegy den??ich meine mit glasfaserspeichen in den park,na ich weiss nicht.

mfg


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> also bike-it-easy ich muß wohl sagen das das switch und das canuck von dir ja wohl der absolute oberhammer sind.was sind das den für felgen die du auf dem rmx hast(die roten mit ahornblatt)?
> 
> zum anderen halten den die spinegy den??ich meine mit glasfaserspeichen in den park,na ich weiss nicht.
> 
> mfg



Sind gepulverte Mavic D321 Disc (heißen jetzt EX729 Disc). Du kannst ja mal bei Bellacoola Components schauen (der Tobias vom Bikepark Oberammergau) die haben auch rot eloxierte Felgen im Sortiment, die laut dem Mario Lenzen von der Farbe fast perfekt zum Canuck-Rot passen sollen.

Speichen der Spinergys sind keine Glasfaser, sondern Vectranfasern (kleiner Unterschied für den Interessierten). Mit meinen >100 kg halten die jetzt am RMX schon seit knapp 2 Jahren meine (eigentlich immer noch zu wenigen) Bikeparkeinsätze in Lac Blanc und Winterberg aus.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## luxuzz (2. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ruf bei bike action an die schicken dir alles, ich glaub ab 2006 ist eh alles online ...
> 
> irgenwie gibts immer mehr canuck rmx dachte es gab nur 25 irgendwie
> kommts mir so vor als ob es viel mehr sind fast jeder hat eins  nur ein grünes hat fast keiner



Danke,
allerdings hatte jemand mal von einer Alternative geredet. 
Lager welche ich normal von einem Lagerhändler beziehen kann, welche gleich- oder höherwertig sein sollen

Gruß


----------



## ime1980 (2. März 2009)

http://www.mercateo.com/p/334-00580400/Schraegkugellager_3804_2RS_INA.html

Hier guckst du. Verwende ich auch

Cheers Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (3. März 2009)

moin leutz

so rahmen ist da und ne menge arbeit!

weiß jemand den farbcode für das rot/weiss beim canuck??

hat jemand ein foto von der seite des rahmens??ich würde gern wissen ob beim 16.5 zoll rahmen auf dem oberrohr der easton schriftzug geklebt ist.
laut dem katalog ist da einer weiss aber nicht genau welche grösse es ist.
das schaltauge ist das in weiss lackiert oder ist es poliert?
ja ich weiß ne menge fragen will aber auch nix falsch machen.

besten dank für eure hilfe

mfg


----------



## numinisflo (3. März 2009)

Das Schaltauge müsste, sofern im Originalzustand, weiß lackiert sein. Ein Ersatzschaltauge dann natürlich nicht.
Bei meinem Frame war ein Easton-Aufkleber unterlackiert, allerdings hatte ich einen 18" Frame, keine Ahnung wie das dann beim kleineren ist.
(Und laut welchem Katalog ist das so mit dem Schriftzug? Man kann ja auf einem Foto auf jeden Fall die Rahmengröße erkennen!).


----------



## neikless (3. März 2009)

bei meinem rmx 16.5" canuck war kein easton aufkleber drauf !


----------



## gobo (3. März 2009)

hi leutz

im 2005 rocky mountain katalog ist ja das canuck als rahmen abgebildet(neben dem ta moko).und darauf ist der easton aufkleber zu sehen,deswegen meine frage.
in sachen farbe wißt ihr da was???sonst müßte ich bike action mal anschreiben.
achja nochwas,an der kettenstrebe(unten)ist die kette paarmal heftig angeschlagenund hat da die ganze farbe weg gekratzt.kann man da evtl.
was machen um die katscher weg zu bekommen?weil man sollte ja nicht zuviel material wegnehmen deswegen meine frage.ich frage deswegen weil am unterrohr zwei katschen drin sind rechts u. links dann könnte man diese gleich mit bearbeiten.

leute besten dank


----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

... wie gesagt auf dem 16.5"er war bei mir keine easton drauf denke weil da weniger platz ist immer der fall !
 wieso willst du den haben ??? besorg dir doch nen sticker wenn ja !

lack etwas anschleifen, und lackieren kannst auch mit Qtipp tupfen
wenn du es perfekt haben willst kannst du dir die farben mischen lassen
einfach farbprobe mitnehmen und im lack- farben shop bestellen 
technisch reicht es etwas beizuschleifen und bissel lack drauf 
mit RAL farben kommt man auch nahe an den farbton aber eben nicht 100%

ich persönlich finds nicht schlimm wenn man es noch etwas sieht narben machen 
doch schließlich männlich und das rmx ist doch ein männer bike , bis auf das meiner freundin


----------



## gobo (4. März 2009)

lach,männer bike!!!

ja was heißt narben,es stört einfach.
wegen dem easton sticker,will den nicht unbedigt drauf haben es geht mir mehr um die originalität.
ja das mit der farbe ist blöd,na mal sehen.

erstmal besten dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

... hast wohl angst ein china-fake gekauft zu haben  ?! 

narben bleiben nicht aus, wenn man das bike artgerecht hält gehört einfach dazu !
auch wenn sich dank der sehr guten lackqualität in grenzen hält !


----------



## numinisflo (4. März 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> lach,männer bike!!!
> 
> ja was heißt narben,es stört einfach.
> wegen dem easton sticker,will den nicht unbedigt drauf haben es geht mir mehr um die originalität.
> ...



Dann stell doch mal ein Bild deines rmx hier rein, dann kann man sicher mehr dazu sagen.



neikless schrieb:


> narben bleiben nicht aus, wenn man das bike artgerecht hält gehört einfach dazu !
> auch wenn sich dank der sehr guten lackqualität in grenzen hält !



Genau so siehts aus.


----------



## DevilRider (4. März 2009)

hier nochmal meins mit neuen parts


----------



## neikless (4. März 2009)

... ah der dhx geht doch besser eh !? optisch sowieso ! schöne bilder !


----------



## gobo (4. März 2009)

china fake von wegen,da hätte er es behalten können.
dachte nur das der aufkleber auch drauf wäre,deswegen.
ja foto stell ich mal rein.


bis denne


----------



## gobo (4. März 2009)

so hier isser mußte erst suchen


----------



## neikless (5. März 2009)

jo ! ist auch viel schöner mit ohne sticker !


----------



## gobo (5. März 2009)

was mich etwas stört ist der 5th element weil nicht original aber was solls.


----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2009)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Rahmen.
Ich wusste gar nicht das bei der Kindergröße der Easton-Sticker nicht drauf war, schade eigentlich, fand ich viel schöner, denn das waren halt noch Zeiten: Easton Rohrsatz, made in Canada...na ja, jetzt gibts halt das Flatline...


----------



## neikless (5. März 2009)

äh kommen die rohre nicht immer noch von easton ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (5. März 2009)

Doch, glaube ich schon. Aber war immer so schön diese Verbindung: RM-Easton-Handmade in Canada.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. März 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> äh kommen die rohre nicht immer noch von easton ?



Aber dafür doch Easten nimmer aus dem Westen...

G.


----------



## gobo (5. März 2009)

kindergrösse,na danke kann auch nix für meine 1,72


----------



## gobo (8. März 2009)

hi leutz

müsste nochmal was wissen und zwar brauch ich den lagersatz für schwinge und dem umlenksystem.weiss jemand was der spass kostet?
es sind die enduro lager(6804rs!).gibt es da alternativen??


besten dank im voraus


----------



## luxuzz (8. März 2009)

Lagernummer : 3804-2RS
Herstellername: INA
Suchen: in google 

20â¬ pro StÃ¼ck kosten die...
WeiÃ einer die orriginal Rocky Preise ?


----------



## gobo (8. März 2009)

bei riderzone kostet der ganze satz(ich habs gefunden!!)119 euro.

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (8. März 2009)

Das Raven ist angekommen und, wie schon angekündigt, zum Verkauf bereit, da das SX für meine aktuelle Situation doch besser ist (und es ist L). Ich muss 900,- für bekommen, um da nicht drauf gelegt zu haben. Also, wenn jemand Interesse an einem wirklich einmaligen RMX hat, hier ist es.


----------



## él_karo (8. März 2009)

erinnert ihr euch noch an die grüne Möhre? -.-







Ich gebe zu, es war wirklich furchtbar.
Aber: frisch lackiert sieht das ganze schon anders aus:






nur noch net fertig aufgebaut... mach ich aber noch 
greetz Él


----------



## Condor (9. März 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Aber dafür doch Easten nimmer aus dem Westen...
> 
> G.


rischtisch... easton rohrsätze stehen für gar nichts mehr, würde ich nicht als großes qualitätsplus ansehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (9. März 2009)

Zum Glück haben wir fast alle noch ein echtes kanadisches Bike und freuhen uns darüber, dass dies noch echte Handarbeit war


----------



## neikless (9. März 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Zum Glück haben wir fast alle noch ein echtes kanadisches Bike und freuhen uns darüber, dass dies noch echte Handarbeit war


 stimmt , die Taiwanesen arbeiten ja mit den Füßen  und echt arbeiten eh nicht ... und in china essen sie hunde


ich fand die grüne möhre (farbe) gar nicht so schlecht !


----------



## bernd_spiegel (10. März 2009)

ich mach mir gleich ins höschen: 2 canuck in der Bucht!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cuberius (10. März 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> ich mach mir gleich ins höschen: 2 canuck in der Bucht!!!!!!!!!



Das erste Canuck lohnt sich. Sieht zumindest gepflegt aus. Das zweite hat aber seine beste Zeit schon hinter sich.


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2009)

Tachen
um nochmal auf das GesprÃ¤ch wegen der Lager zurÃ¼ckzukommen.
Sind die Skf und INA Lager um sovieles besser als die Orriginalen?
Denn diese kosten 20â¬/stk.
Nach 2 Wochen habe ich endlich eine Antwort erhalten.
Die Rm Lager kosten hingegen nur 4,80/stk

GruÃ


----------



## blaubaer (11. März 2009)

SKF sind schon einiges besser 
hab in meinem Slayer SS nach nur 3 monaten auf SKF lager umgestell-t/-en müssen, und die neuen halten jetzt schon das doppelte an laufleistung und beanspruchung aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (11. März 2009)

also 4,80 euro kann doch nicht sein.
bin mein rmx auch komplett neu am lagern,sprich 10 lager(enduro)um die 90 euro.
ich geh doch mal stark davon aus das die rmx serie alle die gleichen lager haben,oder??

mfg


----------



## luxuzz (11. März 2009)

4,80â¬ kosten die Lager am Umlenkhebel.
Bei mir haben diese 2 Saisons Ã¼berlebt und lediglich eins hat sich nun verabschiedet.
Irgendwie muss man mit denen wohl echt GlÃ¼ck haben.
Denn der preisliche Unterschied ist doch schon enorm


----------



## luxuzz (16. März 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die 66 Fahrer. (Ja ich weiß bissle off-topic)
Habt ihr mal einen Ölwechsel gemacht und gemessen wieviel Öl ihr drin hattet?
Laut MZ-Liste benötigt die Gabel 190ml pro Seite.
Ich hatte lediglich 105ml und 112ml pro Seite drin, mit ca 0,7Bar
Nun habe ich die 190ml und ist dem entsprechend auch härter.
Aber wie kommt es zu dieser massiven Abweichung?(bin wohl nicht der einzige)
Gruß


----------



## gobo (17. März 2009)

so das rmx geht heute zum lacker,bin gespannt was der daraus zaubert und ob er alle macken rausbekommt.
ist das ein sch...,haste fast alle teile hier und kannt das teil nicht zusammen bauen weil alles neu muß!naja.


besten gruß


----------



## sportfreund_h (23. März 2009)

Hey Leute,
auch wenn es mir sehr schwer fällt diese Frage zu stellen.
Aber leider muss ich mit dem Gedanken spielen mein geliebtes RMX TEAM 05
zum Kauf anzubieten.
Jetzt die Frage lohnt sich das denn irgendwie und was könnte man da an 
Einnahmen erwarten?

Parts: SRAM X9 Trigger/Schaltwerk,Louise FR, Boxxer RACE 05/06 mit Solo Air Umbau,Hussfeld Kurbel/Lenker/Vorbau, SDG I BEAM/IFly, Manitou 6Way, Atomlab TrailPimp Felge/Nabe, Ergon Enduro Griffe

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was realistisch drinn wäre.


----------



## bernd_spiegel (23. März 2009)

na das wird ein appel und ei geschäft...ein canuck geht bei ebay scheinbar zur zeit für etwa 630 weg....mit deinen teilen glaub ich kaum dass einer mehr als 800-900 zahlen wird...viel spass beim anbieten ( das wird dann etwa so laufen :"cooles bike, hab aber net so viel geld, gehn auch 500 für alles? " etc  )


----------



## gobo (23. März 2009)

find erstmal ein canuck!!habe selber gesucht wie ein bekloppter,bin zwar fündig geworden aber frag nicht für wieviel der rahmen dann an mich ging.
ich glaub diejenigen die ein rmx haben werden sich nur schwer davon trennen können.
will nicht mosern aber das canuck für 600 euro will ich sehen!!!


mfg


----------



## DevilRider (23. März 2009)

mit 600 kann ich leider nicht mit halten aber ich denke ein crossfire im fast neuzustand dürfte auch was mehr wert sein 

Ich verkaufe mein RMX Crossfire 06 mit 07er Schwinge 18" 
-der Rahmen wurde nur ca. 50 km gefahren und ist daher in einem Traum Zustand
-keine Kratzer/Risse/Dellen
-Lager TOP

Dazu:
-Chrisking Steuersatz
-Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
-DHX 5 mit 450er Feder
-Sattelklemme
-Ersatzschaltauge
-Steckachse
-race face evolve dh kurbel und x-type innenlager

Bei interesse bitte melden !

bald auch im bikemarkt zu finden (bilder in meinem album)


----------



## neikless (24. März 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> find erstmal ein canuck!!habe selber gesucht wie ein bekloppter,bin zwar fündig geworden aber frag nicht für wieviel der rahmen dann an mich ging.
> ich glaub diejenigen die ein rmx haben werden sich nur schwer davon trennen können.
> will nicht mosern aber das canuck für 600 euro will ich sehen!!!
> 
> ...



für den preis vielleicht etwas schwer aber eins zu finde ist momentan doch einfach es wimmelt in bikemarkt und in der ebucht immer wieder von RMX bikes/rahmen darunter erschreckend viele canuck/SE


----------



## gobo (24. März 2009)

also ich hab ca.zwei monate gesucht bis ich endlich fündig geworden bin.die meisten rahmen sind in 18",einen in 16,5" zu finden grenzt schon
bald an ein wunder.
einer war mal drin im bikemarkt,ich glaub der war aus münchen,der wollte ein canuck in 16,5" für vb 900 verkaufen,seitdem hab ich keins mehr gefunden,weder hier noch im auktionshaus.sollte es wirklich der fall sein das das crossfire wirklich nur 50km auf dem buckel hat,häng es an die wand und freu dich das du einer von 25 bist die eins haben(meine meinung!!).wenn man überlegt was das teil kompl. gekostet hat,schluck.


devilrider von wo aus aachen bist du??komme auch aus aachen deswegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2009)

Gerade eben zufällig drüber gestolpert:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. März 2009)

der ist auch hier im Bikemarkt


----------



## Fabeymer (24. März 2009)

Da habe ich nicht reingeschaut bzw. nicht in der entsprechenden Kategorie. Wollte mich eigentlich mal nach einem SC Chameleon umschauen, da ist mir der Rahmen über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Cuberius (24. März 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gerade eben zufällig drüber gestolpert:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-R...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand der schonmal bei ebay drin.


----------



## gobo (24. März 2009)

ja hab ihn dann auch gesehen nachdem ich hier reingeschrieben hatte!

so hab meinen rahmen gerade bekommen und was meint ihr??


----------



## xerdanny (24. März 2009)

nicht der letzte stand der dinge aber trotzdem schööööön... optisch wohl einer der schönsten rahmen das rmx


----------



## Cuberius (24. März 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen, aber wo sind Hebel und Dämpfer?


----------



## gobo (24. März 2009)

dämpfer liegt noch mit den anderen sachen in einer kiste und die hebel warten darauf neue lager zu bekommen.denke mal das die lager diese woche kommen.und dann wird zusammen gebaut,kanns kaum erwarten den ersten ride zu machen.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. März 2009)

mein Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club 

Das ist echt der wunderschönste und geilste Rahmen den es gibt 
du wirst damit ne menge Spaß haben.

Der sieht ja auch noch so neu aus.

Ich würde meinen nicht für 1Millionen wieder hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (25. März 2009)

danke,als ich ihn bekam sah man das noch nie was dran gemacht wurde,also dacht ich mir bauen wir ihn wieder auf,aber richtig.
wenn ich diesen hier stehen seh würd ich ihn am liebsten an die wand hängen aber ich glaub das wäre zuviel des guten.
ja ich denke hergeben werde ich ihn auch nicht mehr.


bis denne


----------



## Flow.Zero (25. März 2009)

Bald können wir nen eigenen RMX Canuck Thread aufmachen


----------



## bernd_spiegel (26. März 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stand der schonmal bei ebay drin.



und den hat wohl ein freund ersteigert dem er dann nicht gefallen hat, und er ihn deshalb noch mal einstellen muss 

wie geschrieben, zu der zeit war auch noch ein anderes canuck drin, beendet für 630...


----------



## DevilRider (26. März 2009)

so leute ... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/177781/cat/500


----------



## gobo (26. März 2009)

ich halts net aus,er hat es wirklich gemacht!!na wenn man das mal nicht bereut?!

sagmal das schaltauge würdest du es auch so verkaufen??

mfg


----------



## DevilRider (26. März 2009)

hmm joa ich werds wahrscheinlich bereuhen, versuch den rahmen aber auch noch zu behalten, aber bei einem gutem angebot werde ich ihn wohl abgeben ... muss leider sein da ich sonst 3 rahme hätte (lapierre 230/IH 7point/und halt das rmx -> einer zu viel)

ne, wird nur mit dem rahmen verkauft, aber schau mal im bikemarkt da hab ich letztens glaub ich eins für 5 euro gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (26. März 2009)

das Schaltauge bekommst Du doch bei Bikeaction für paar Euro fuffzig...


----------



## gobo (26. März 2009)

jo hatte ja auch nur gefragt weil er bei mir aus der nähe ist,deswegen!

mfg


----------



## Daniel12 (27. März 2009)

ah so, ok! hatte mich schon gewundert...
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## gobo (29. März 2009)

hab grad was langeweile und hab das rmx mal etwas zusammen gebaut um mal nen ersten blick zu bekommen.soweit eigentlich zufrieden,bin mal gespannt.


----------



## xerdanny (29. März 2009)

na das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus... weiter so


----------



## neikless (29. März 2009)

SC wäre nicht meine erste wahl und diese hässlichen gelben räder pfuiiii
(bin bekennender marvic deemax antifan, gelb teuer schwer hässlich und nicht die beste qualtität)
ist der vorbau dein ernst ?
aber wenns dich glücklich macht der rahmen iss hammer


----------



## gobo (29. März 2009)

was hast du gegen den vorbau??na komm schwarz hat jeder drauf,wollte eigentlich auch die kurbel in shiny silver drauf machen mit ner schwarzen kefü.bremse kommt auch in poliert daher,ich denke das kommt bestimmt gut und hat nicht jeder.ok die felgen sind geschmackssache evtl.mach ich die `09 deemax drauf mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## Daniel12 (29. März 2009)

ha, wenn Du die Räder abgeben willst meld Dich mal...


----------



## Soulbrother (29. März 2009)

haha der Nici der alte Frotzeler,ich wußte heute mittag schon das da wieder sowas kommt wegen den Deemax 


Rahmen 

Gabel SC 

Deemax 
Geil aggressives Gelb-einfach wunderschön,Top Qualität wenn man damit umzugehen weiß,sprich zwei Pflegeregeln beachtet:Immer auf eine hohe Speichenspannung achten und hin und wieder mal den Freilauf ölen,dann hat man gaaanz lange viel Freude daran!Versprochen!

Also lass dich nicht dummbabbeln und sieh zu das der da drin bleibt.Mir gefällts jeden falls saugut in der Farbkombi 

Vorbau  hat nix mit schwarz oder silber zu tun,es ist eher die Klotzform


----------



## xerdanny (29. März 2009)

find die deemax auch top super stabiler laufradsatz. ob gelb oder nicht ist geschmackssache.... mir gefällts auch gelb

das neikless kein mavic fan ist merkt man daran das er mavic MARVIC schreibt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (29. März 2009)

achso ... ich dachte die sind von MARVEL (comics) 

wer mich kennt weiss das man nicht alles so erst nehmen darf was ich so von mir geben
anderes widerrum schon naja vielleicht erwarte ich einfach zuviel


----------



## Sw!tch (29. März 2009)




----------



## neikless (30. März 2009)

danke sw!tch das ist schön !


----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2009)

Ja,Stealth-RMXe find ich auch immer wieder verdammt schick 

Allerdings hat mir Sw!tch seins,optisch,mit der grauen 66 irgendwie besser gefallen:


----------



## Sw!tch (30. März 2009)

Ich danke euch Jungs! 
Inzwischen passt an sich auch alles.

Soul, bei der Optik muss ich dir leider Recht geben. Das Grau sah viel "runder" aus, ich überlege auch schon die ganze Zeit, was ich damit mache. Material um die Gabel auf Hochglanz zu polieren hätt' ich schon hier liegen, mal sehen was nun kommt.
Ich lass den Niko einfach mal arbeiten


----------



## gobo (30. März 2009)

was ist ein frotzeler??

na ich werd mal sehen wenn es weiter zusammen gezimmert ist wie es dann ausschaut.


mfg


----------



## iNSANE! (30. März 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> was ist ein frotzeler??



Spezialbegriff für Rocky RMX Fahrer


----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2009)

Polieren - keine schlechte Idee ...genau,lass den Niko mal machen,mir hat er auch gerade erst herzallerliebst mein Pipeline umgeändert 

Was ist ein Frotzeler?  gute Frage,eigentlich nix Schlimmes...na halt so einer wie der Neikless...


----------



## gobo (30. März 2009)

aha wie neikless,na dann.also was komisches,lach??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2009)

Manchmal bin ich auch so Einer 

Der arme Niko, muß mit 2 Frotzelern nach Kanada


----------



## Mr.Freeride (30. März 2009)

@ Sw!tch
sieht gut aus und fliegt sich auch gut 
bekommst heute deine 3 Varianten.

Ja, ich habe es echt nicht leicht


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6. April 2009)

URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/321212]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## slayerrider (6. April 2009)

gefällt mir ganz gut. vorbau und Kurbel gehen vlt. noch besser


----------



## gobo (6. April 2009)

na das sieht doch mal lecker aus


----------



## luxuzz (7. April 2009)

Ebay gibt echt z.Z nichts mehr her...
1231â¬ fÃ¼r ein komplettes orriginal allerdings gebrauchtes Canuck Bike =(
Der arme arme VerkÃ¤ufer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (17. April 2009)

so nach acht wochen hab ich endlich mal die hauptlager bekommen und wollte mal ein update einstellen.


----------



## luxuzz (20. April 2009)

Sieht bislang doch recht geil aus Wobei ich keine gelben Felgen verwendet hÃ¤tte.
Was fÃ¼r eine Kurbel willst du denn verbauen ?

Kann mir einer mal erklÃ¤ren, warum ein *komplettes* Canuck  fÃ¼r 1231â¬ weggeht und ein R2 Rahmen mit DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¼r 1220â¬ oO??


----------



## gobo (20. April 2009)

für 1231 ist ne nummer,hätte ich es auch genommen!nur wie einer so bescheuert sein kann es zu diesen preis abzugeben ist mir ein rätzel?

ja in punkto kurbel hatte ich vor ne diabolus in shiny silver mit schwarzer kefü.evtl. wird der lenker noch gegen einen easton dh getauscht ,na mal sehen.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (20. April 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal erklären, warum ein *komplettes* Canuck  für 1231 weggeht und ein R2 Rahmen mit Dämpfer für 1220 oO??



Das find ich auch krass. Hatte das Canuck nicht gesehen, der R2 Rahmen sah aber ganz gut aus!


----------



## luxuzz (20. April 2009)

Rahmenpreis ist meiner Meinung nach schon echt an der Obergrenze. Wegen des Canucks, hÃ¤tte ich einen Freund drauf bieten lassen, als das SchmuckstÃ¼ck fÃ¼r 1300â¬ abzugeben...
Es sei denn man gibt das Geld fÃ¼r ne Waffe aus -.-"

Nun chillt ein einsames Rmx 2.0 komplettbike bei Ebay ohne jeglicher Teilebeschreibung


----------



## Sw!tch (10. Mai 2009)

So sieht's aktuell aus


----------



## gobo (10. Mai 2009)

mal so ne frage am rande:

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der haltbarkeit beim rmx aus?bei einem kumpel wurden 3 haarrisse festgestellt(rmx 2004).die ersten zwei an der schweiß-
nahtwo der dämpfer montiert wird(rahmen dreieck)und eine unten wo der
knochen verschraubt wird.nun geht mir etwas der k...stift das es auch bei meinem passieren könnt,fahr zwar nicht so heavy aber trotzdem.
werde später mal ein pic. reinstellen bekomm den rahmen.

mfg


----------



## bestmove (10. Mai 2009)

@Sw!tch
Sehr stealthig, schön dezent, sehr fein


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Mai 2009)

ich schließe mich bestmove an 

@ gobo
wie bekommt man denn seinen RMX Rahmen kaputt???
Meiner lief 1 1/2 Jahr ohne Probleme. Manchmal auch untere härterer Belastung.


----------



## Red Dragon (10. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> mal so ne frage am rande:
> 
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit der haltbarkeit beim rmx aus?bei einem kumpel wurden 3 haarrisse festgestellt(rmx 2004).die ersten zwei an der schweiß-
> nahtwo der dämpfer montiert wird(rahmen dreieck)und eine unten wo der
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung wie oft das vorkommt, aber ich hab gestern beim Saubermachen auch 2 Risse entdeckt. 

Nr.1 ist vor der Schweissnaht, die das Frasteil für die Umlenkhebelaufnahme mit dem Unterrohr und dem Rahmendreieck verbindet.

Nr.2 ist unter der Dämpferaufnahme zu finden, ebenfalls kurz unter der Schweissnaht. 

Bei Nr.2 könnte es sich noch um einen Lackriss handeln, Nr.1 ist aber definitiv ein Riss im Alu. Somit ist der schicke Rahmen nun doch schneller als gedacht für die Wand bestimmt.....

Wenn ich meine Cam wiederfind mach ich mal paar Fotos.

_PS: Tausche meine Seele und viel Geld gegen einen RMX Canuck oder Crossfire-Rahmen in 18" oder 16,5"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (10. Mai 2009)

...ihr Kerle müßt aber auch immer alles platt machen 

 Prima Stealth Bomber vom Sw!tch 



Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Meiner lief 1 1/2 Jahr ohne Probleme. Manchmal auch untere härterer Belastung.



...kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Cuberius (10. Mai 2009)

Hab gerade auch etwas Bammel bekommen und meinen begutachtet. Zum Glück alles in Ordnung. 
Schönes Canuck + geniale Action!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (11. Mai 2009)

@ Red Dragon
genau an den Punkten hat ein Bekannter von mir auch kleine Risse. Und das Bike wurde noch nie richtig dran genommen. Schon merkwürdig.

Wenn den Rahmen wegen der Risse loswerden möchtest, melde dich mal bei mir! Du weißt ja jetzt wer auf ein Fully wartet 

@ Soulbrother
ooohh das waren Zeiten!  Hoffentlich kriegen wie dieses Jahr so eine Woche noch mal hin 

Hey danke!
Wenn mal etwas Zeit ist baue die neuen Teile mal kurz wieder um aufs RMX


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2009)

das rad bzw. der rahmen wurden viel im dh bewegt(wheels of speed,ixs cup) oder auch den drop in w.-berg(7m!!).
ohwei ich glaub ich häng es direkt an die wand!sicher ist sicher der wegen.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (11. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> das rad bzw. der rahmen wurden viel im dh bewegt(wheels of speed,ixs cup) oder auch den drop in w.-berg(7m!!).
> ohwei ich glaub ich häng es direkt an die wand!sicher ist sicher der wegen.
> 
> mfg



Hattest du dein RMX nicht auch erst vor kurzem bebommen?


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2009)

ja hab ihn von grund auf neu aufgebaut,weil absolut schlechter zustand!!
deswegen auch meine angst,ok fahre vieleicht nicht so hardcore wie andere,aber trotzdem wenn ich nun bedenke was da nu an geld reinge-
gangen ist(lackierung,lager u. ein vernünftiger dämpfer)hätte man sicher-
lich ein flatline bekommen,neu versteht sich.

mfg


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe da noch einen 2007er im Keller, wenn Du Ersatz brauchst.


----------



## scratch (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
auch wenn ich jetzt bestimmt schon der 1000. bin, allerdings finde ich nicht die passende Seite.
Kann mir jemand von euch bitte die Bezeichnung der Lager nennen und am besten einen Link wo ich dieses bestellen kann?
speziell die vom Nadellager ( also da wo die Schwinge am Rahmen montiert wird ) 
musste heut leider feststellen das Ich da ziemliches Spiel habe  
Hab ein 2004er Frame. Gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den BJ 2004,2005,2006 ? 
Ich habe nämlich bei google einen Satz für das 2005er gefunden für 119 Euro 10 Lager, bloß die frage ob da auch die Nadellager mit bei sind.

http://www.riderzone.de//product_in...s-Lagersatz-fuer-Rocky-Mountain-RMX-2005.html

Danke schon mal

So und da noch mal mein Sorgen Kind


----------



## gobo (11. Mai 2009)

bei meinem sind es auch 10 stk.

6 unten im knochen und dann die 4 hauptlager!!

denke mal das die gleich sind,genau weiß ich es auch net.

3804 llb enduro.

hab die neuen lager aus nem laden für kugellager,der unter schied bei diesen zu den lagern von zb von ba ist das die schale im inneren des lagers
dicker ist,aber von den maßen gleich.ob das was in der praxis bringt weiss
ich nicht wird sich rausstellen.der preis für ein lager lag bei stolzen 45 euro.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch (11. Mai 2009)

Danke gobo,

also sind das nicht die Lager die Ich brauche ???

Habe noch mal ne Zeichnung angehängt von den Lagern die Ich meine hoffe mir kann jemand helfen


----------



## Cuberius (11. Mai 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> ja hab ihn von grund auf neu aufgebaut,weil absolut schlechter zustand!!
> deswegen auch meine angst,ok fahre vieleicht nicht so hardcore wie andere,aber trotzdem wenn ich nun bedenke was da nu an geld reinge-
> gangen ist(lackierung,lager u. ein vernünftiger dämpfer)hätte man sicher-
> lich ein flatline bekommen,neu versteht sich.
> ...



Das hört sich echt kacke an. Soviel Geld für nix investiert. 
Hoffentlich habe ich mit meinem RMX Glück und es hält (fast) ewig.


----------



## luxuzz (12. Mai 2009)

Schreib direkt Bikeaction an 
Die Lager bei Rocky kosten dich glaube 5,99â¬ bei der anderen hier genannten firma glaube 20-25â¬/stk
GruÃ


----------



## scratch (12. Mai 2009)

luxuzz schrieb:


> Schreib direkt Bikeaction an
> Die Lager bei Rocky kosten dich glaube 5,99 bei der anderen hier genannten firma glaube 20-25/stk
> Gruß



ja danke habe Ich schon gemacht 

weis jemand wie lange die für ne Antwort brauchen? 

will biken......


----------



## fusi85 (12. Mai 2009)

> Schreib direkt Bikeaction an
> Die Lager bei Rocky kosten dich glaube 5,99â¬ bei der anderen hier genannten firma glaube 20-25â¬/stk
> GruÃ



hab ich auch schon probiert, ohne erfolg.
Du wirst niergens die Lager 3804/2RS um 5,99â¬ bekommen.


----------



## gobo (12. Mai 2009)

6 euro ist ein witz,sorry.

normalerweise wollte ich die lager von ba beziehen und siehe da ich warte immer noch drauf,das ist nu bestimmt fast zwei monate her.es gibt kugellager händler die sowelche auf lager haben.

versuch es bei ksa industriebedarf in aachen,tel.0241/91828-0,lukasstr.13!!
soweit ich weiss hat der noch 10stk. da,vieleicht schickt der sie dir sogar.
hab meine auch von da,der hat die da!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luxuzz (14. Mai 2009)

Die Preise nannte mir Bikeaction und meinte das sei der Preis bei jedem verifizierten Rocky Händler, ob es stimmt weiß ich nicht da ich sie mir noch nicht bestellt habe.
Denn bei mir ist auch ein Lager matsch


----------



## Cuberius (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade ne Diabolus-Kurbel an meinem RMX montieren, nur irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter. Laut Anleitung brauche bei einem Tretlagergehäuse mit 83mm Breite einen Distanzring beim linken Lager und rechts zwei davon. Steck ich jetzt den Kurbelarm mit Achse durch, kommt gerade mal die Hälfte der Verzahnung auf der anderen Seite raus. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Einfach Distanzringe an den Lagern weglassen?

Gruß

edit:
Problem gelöst. Habe die falsche Kurbel bekommen.


----------



## Daniel12 (6. Juni 2009)

hi zusammen, falls jemand Interesse hat, ich möchte jetzt doch mein RMX verkaufen.
Da ich es einfach nicht genug fahre, wären mir die paar Euro doch noch lieber als es an die Wand zu hängen.
Schaut einfach bei Interesse in meine Anzeigen und meldet Euch.
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## gobo (9. Juni 2009)

so hab mein rmx nach langem endlich fertig wollte es mal reinstellen und schauen wie ihr es findet.


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Mir gefällts...!


----------



## Niggels (9. Juni 2009)

Eine kurze frage? Ist es Problemlos möglich das RMX mit 2 fach Kurbel, Umwerfer und schaltbarer KeFü zu fahren? Wenn ja ist es empfehlenswert?

Danke


----------



## Cuberius (9. Juni 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> so hab mein rmx nach langem endlich fertig wollte es mal reinstellen und schauen wie ihr es findet.



Willst du es doch trotz der Risse fahren?
Sieht echt gut aus.


----------



## maple leaf (9. Juni 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Eine kurze frage? Ist es Problemlos möglich das RMX mit 2 fach Kurbel, Umwerfer und schaltbarer KeFü zu fahren? Wenn ja ist es empfehlenswert?
> 
> Danke



Ob das aber noch Spass (begrauf) macht ist eine andere Frage! Dicke Wadeln bekommst Du aber unter Garantie...!


----------



## monacofranze (9. Juni 2009)

an sich siehts sicher geil aus wenn man auf seinem 12 kilo enduro hockt und neben einem tritt er sein rmx hoch...bergab gehts natürlich ab...aber bei den potenten fahrwerken die sich jetzt durchsetzen- 160mm bei 13 kilo- da gibts eigentlich keinen normalen grund mehr so ne mühle bergauf zu treten.
aber die schutzbleche???der flachenhalter ist ja ganz nett, aber dann noch der klischee august???bitte ein tegernseer!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. Juni 2009)

also ich finde es klasse 
wenn du jemals mit dem Gedanken spielst den Rahmen wieder zu verkaufen, dann melde dich bei mir (trotz Risse). Wenn das Konto zur der Zeit voll ist, bist du es los 



gobo schrieb:


> so hab mein rmx nach langem endlich fertig wollte es mal reinstellen und schauen wie ihr es findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (10. Juni 2009)

super wenns gefällt,jo bin da nu auch ein wenig stolz drauf.

na das mit verkaufen wird wohl nix,du(mr. freeride)hattest ja mal selbst
gesagt das du deins niiiiiiee abgeben würdest,siehste.
wenn man bedenkt was da an geld rein geht,das zahlt dir keiner wenn man es verkaufen will.aber das wissen die jungs ja hier am besten.
hab mir es so aufgebaut wie ich es immer haben wollte und da ist es.

cuberius:na ich denke rocken werde ich das teil auf jeden fall denn dafür ist es gebaut worden.jaaa das mit den rissen da kann ich dir entwarnung geben!!der kumpel hat den rahmen mal lacken lassen und irgendwie ist nur
die farbe an den besagten stellen aufgerissen jedoch nicht der rahmen.
nun soll der rahmen verkauft werden da dieser nun ein trek session 10 fährt.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (10. Juni 2009)

Da hast du ja (hoffentlich) nochmal Glück gehabt. Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deinem!
Erste Fahrberichte *spätestens* nach dem Wochenende.


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2009)

nein es regnet,hahaha.

wir sind in willingen da wirst dich noch was gedulden müssen.leihbikes müssen dran glauben z.b flatty,ss etc.
ich glaub an die grenzen des rahmens komm ich eh nicht von daher.

mfg


----------



## steep_deep (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo, wollte Euch mal mein bestes Stück präsentieren...was meinen die Experten?

Guggst Du: 

http://fotos-alt.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/374580/ppuser/52099


----------



## gobo (11. Juni 2009)

jaa lecker sehr schön
sieht(meine meinung!)sehr gut aus mit der fox 40

mfg


----------



## bestmove (11. Juni 2009)

mein bestes Stück sieht anders aus   Du arbeitest mit dem alten Fotoalbum  egal, der Paintjob war auch einer der schönsten beim RMX, geiles bike!!


----------



## Niggels (11. Juni 2009)

Eine kurze Frage 

Welche Feder passt bei 70kg Kampfgewicht? Der Rahmen ist von 07.

Danke


----------



## Cuberius (11. Juni 2009)

@steep_deep:
Hell Yeah!


----------



## Cuberius (11. Juni 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> nein es regnet,hahaha.
> 
> wir sind in willingen da wirst dich noch was gedulden müssen.leihbikes müssen dran glauben z.b flatty,ss etc.
> ich glaub an die grenzen des rahmens komm ich eh nicht von daher.
> ...



Was ist Regen?  
Gedulden? Och nee, das kann ich garnicht!  Wünsche aber viel Spaß in Willingen. Wieso nimmste denn das Rmx nicht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juni 2009)

Umwerfer, schaltbare Kettenführung,Flaschenhalter, Schutzbleche alles nützliche Dinge für son Tourer!!
Es geht ja immer auch mal BERGAB


----------



## Cuberius (11. Juni 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Umwerfer, schaltbare Kettenführung,Flaschenhalter, Schutzbleche alles nützliche Dinge für son Tourer!!
> Es geht ja immer auch mal BERGAB



Wieso füllst du das Bier extra in ne RM-Flasche?


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Juni 2009)

Ist Leichter


----------



## gobo (13. Juni 2009)

cuberius:

hab den träger für meinen van noch nicht,sollte die nächsten tage aber kommen.da ich im auto penne ist das so praktischer(etwas aufgeräumter!).
wollte da unten eh rocky,trek un co. testen von daher hab ich ihn zu hause
gelassen.und ich muß sagen das flatty,oh mann.

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (13. Juni 2009)

Kann ich verstehen. Ich hab's beim pennen auch lieber bequemer. Und wenn du eh andere Bike testen willst, ist das schon klar. Nur mir würd's ehrlich gesagt in den Fingern jucken. 
Habe heute erfahren, daß endlich meine Kurbel unterwegs ist. Hoffentlich kann ich endlich nächste Woche meins fahren.


----------



## gobo (13. Juni 2009)

na dann weisste bescheid ne,fahreindrücke posten,lach!

ja doch in den finger hat es schon gejuckt,aber das flatline hat dann doch "etwas" entschädigt,danach noch was mit mario getalkt und gut wars.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Juni 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ist Leichter



... dem kann man nichts vor machen , Profi !


----------



## mohrstefan (18. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... dem kann man nichts vor machen , Profi !


Es geht aber immer en tik, noch leichter


----------



## Niggels (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

welche Kettenlinie hat das RMX? Ich bin irgendwie bei 56mm. KLärt mich auf, falls ich falsch liege.

MfG Niggels


----------



## Niggels (21. Juni 2009)

?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Juni 2009)

@ Niggels
gute Frage! Keine Ahnung!

Mein RMX Rahmen ist seit Samstag wieder auf Hochglanz poliert und wartet auf seinen Einsatz nach dem Canada Urlaub


----------



## Cuberius (22. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## gobo (23. Juni 2009)

holla sehr schön und sehr schlicht.

biste zufrieden mit den pneus!weil wollte mir neue holen deswegen die frage.

mfg


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr cool, das R2 habe ich wirklich sehr selten gesehen. Da hast du noch Potential beim Aufbau, aber auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß mit dem RMX.


----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2009)

@gobo:
Danke! Sollte auch schlicht werden. 
Reifen werde ich heute testen. Gestern war kaum Zeit dafür. Werd dir die Tage ein Feedback geben.

@numisflo:
Danke! Das R2 habe ich bisher auch noch nicht gesehen. Bin gespannt, wie sich die neue Atlas FR im Härtetest beweist. Was irgendwann getauscht wird:
- Gabel (wenn die 2010er 'zocchis wirklich so zum :kotz: aussehen vielleicht Fox)
- Dämpfer (wenn auf, dann Dhx Air)
- Bremse (warte auf eine neue Gustav M)


----------



## gobo (23. Juni 2009)

jaaaa gustav m wie geil ist das denn.
wollte ich auch erst dran machen aber die meisten haben mir dann von der 
bremse abgeraten,weil man sie nicht schleif frei bekämme!!na und ist immer
noch eine reverenz bremse.hol sie dir!!!sollte der tag kommen wo ich ein
flattline bekomme kommt sie auch dran,basta.

ja warte auf dein feedback

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (23. Juni 2009)

das schleifen hörst nicht, wenn sie schleift, vorteil die beläge sind immer gewärmt 

porsche legt auch die beläge an die scheibe an, dass sie dauerhaft warm und giftig sind

lg chris


----------



## neikless (23. Juni 2009)

... mittlerweile gibts wohl bessere bremsen als den guten alten gustav


----------



## Xexano (26. Juni 2009)

Ich fahr die Gustls im RMX und bin mit denen glücklich! Die haben noch nie den Geist aufgegeben und sind schön weich vom Druckpunkt her! 

Mein Bike ist ja eh schon viel zu schwer, da bringt das Mehrgewicht nur eine bessere Beschleunigung abwärst....


----------



## GM210 (26. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... Mittlerweile gibts wohl bessere bremsen als den guten alten gustav



nein! :d


----------



## gobo (27. Juni 2009)

war die brembo nicht auf gleichem niveau?


----------



## Cuberius (27. Juni 2009)

@gobo:
Hab die Mudy Marrys jetzt mal ein bissel testen können. Auf trockenem Waldboden bietet das Ding echt guten Grip. Bei Regen konnte ich (zum Glück) noch nicht testen. Pannenschutz ist auch sehr gut. Bin mit meinem Rmx mit'm Hinterrad auf ner Kante gelandet, wo ich dachte, entweder Reifen oder Felge ist hin und gehalten hat beides. Bin echt zufrieden. Auch mit dem Rmx. Hab's diese Woche ausgiebig gefahren und das Radel macht echt Riesenspaß.


----------



## gobo (27. Juni 2009)

hi

leider konnte ich noch nicht so fahren,hatte die falschen reifen drauf
bin nun auf maxxis minion umgestiegen und bin da nu mal gespannt.
hab wieder mal was geändert,mal gespannt wie es ankommt:
lenker:easton monkey dh carbon
sattelstütze:syntace p6 carbone


----------



## Xexano (27. Juni 2009)

Echt toller Lenker und tolle Sattelstütze! 

Ich fuhr mal die Minions. Die Reifen haben mir schon sehr gut gefallen, es sind aber eher "Schönwetterreifen" (d.h. bei trockenem Boden sind sie schön griffig). Bei Nässe sind eher andere Reifen besser (bspw. Highrollers). Heißt aber nicht, dass die Minions ungeeignet bei nasser Strecke wäre!

Wer sehr gute Reifen bei rutschiger Untergrund (Erd- und Wiesenboden, wenig Steine, sehr schlammig oder weicher Schnee) sucht, dem kann ich nur die Michelin DH Mud III empfehlen!


----------



## gobo (4. Juli 2009)

so hab nochmal was geändert,hab mal die 888 rc3 verbaut.bin mir aber 
nicht sicher welches es denn werden soll.optik finde ich ja schöner mit
der 888 aber eigentlich reicht doch fürn park auch die 66 rc(180mm).
man ich weiss es nicht,was meint ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (4. Juli 2009)

Ich würd den Kopf nicht darüber zerbrechen (habe ich auch mal gemacht), sondern einfach nur fahren! Die 888 ist eine tolle sorglos Gabel und passt perfekt zum RMX. Fahr einfach und fertig! 


Wenn es dir aber ums Gewicht geht (du fährst ein Easton Monkey DH Lenker, oder?), würde ich die 66 nehmen. Da kannst Du nämlich ca. 500 g Gewicht sparen. Da würde ich aber auch gleich dann die Diabolus rauschmeissen!


----------



## gobo (4. Juli 2009)

was heisst gewicht sparen,also etwas leichter ist immer gut,aber mir gehts in erster linie um die agilität!ok bei 200mm ist das was anderes wenn mal was daneben geht und hinzu kommt das die gabel steifer ist als die 66.
ich glaub ich laß die 888 drin und fahre sie mal,zumal es im august nach pds
geht und da werd ich sie bestimmt brauchen!

jaa das mit dem diabolus vorbau hatte ich auch schon in angriff genommen.
wollte einen big earl(weiß) drauf machen,aber anstatt eines 50mm kam ein
70mm und der ist mir zu lang.also werd ich ihn mir neu bestellen müssen.naja was willste machen.

besten gruß


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Juli 2009)

Hatte in meinem RM auch mal ne 180mm Gabel.
Hab aber wider auf 888 umgerüstet.....ist meiner Meinung einfach besser.

G.


----------



## Xexano (5. Juli 2009)

Hey gobo,

mit Diabolus meinte ich nicht nur den Vorbau.... auch die Kurbel ist ein Schwergewicht. 
Big Earl? Nice!


PdS ist ein super Freerideparadies. 200 mm sind natürlich dann am Besten für die Muskeln, wenn Du bergauf so wenig kurbeln muss/möchtest wie möglich... bei den Dauerabfahrten kriegst Du ja schon so genug Muskelarbeit...  

Mit einer 180er wäre es aber auch ohne Probleme möglich. Bin sogar mal an einem Tag bei einem Testbike mit einer AllMountain-Gabel gefahren...  (netterweise sind wir als Gruppe dann u.a. durch die Morzine DH-Abfahrt durchgefahren, ich immer hinter einem babyblauem RMX hinterher). Es gilt halt nur dort: Desto weniger Federweg, desto mehr werden deine Mukis zu tun bekommen und desto langsamer fährst Du. Möglich ist aber alles!  

Bleib lieber bei deiner 888 und bau ein Zweitbike auf!


----------



## gobo (5. Juli 2009)

jo xexano

na die diabolus kurbel gefällt mir einfach,aber die atlas fr serie ist auch lecker nur leider kann man nicht alles haben.mal sehen vieleicht kommt
sie nach dem urlaub dran.muß auch sehen das der haussegen einiger
massen gerade bleibt,sonst dreht mein fräulein komplett durch.

ein zweitrad ist da,switch ta moko,es fehlt nur noch der downhiller und der
muß auch noch irgendwann bei uns einziehen(flatline!!).
aber pds mit nem `05 switch,na ich weiss nicht.für die ein o. andere strecke vieleicht optimal aber wenn du da mit ner downhill fraktion unterwegs bist bringt es das switch nicht so.

mfg gobo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7. Juli 2009)

Mit neuem Steuersatz




und im ganzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xerdanny (7. Juli 2009)

immer wieder schön das rmx.... trauer meinem heute noch nach...


----------



## Cuberius (7. Juli 2009)

Gefällt mir echt gut in dem schlichtgehaltenen Schwarz mit ein bissel Weiß und Rot dazwischen.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Juli 2009)

Und immer en, Edding einstecken


----------



## neikless (9. Juli 2009)

Erdinger meinst du !? schönes Stealth, rote parts gefällen mir (in diesem fall) nicht so aber trotzdem ...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Juli 2009)

Richtig geiles Stealth


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Juli 2009)




----------



## LukiSkywalker (10. Juli 2009)

Hi,
Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass in der Freeride 4/07 mit dem Hauptlager?


----------



## neikless (10. Juli 2009)

die Freeride hat Probleme !?

Alle Lager gehen mal kaputt, auch bei anderen Herstellern/Rahmen
Austausch ist aber kein Problem , im Lagershop bestellen, einpressen und fertig !


----------



## LukiSkywalker (10. Juli 2009)

Ok,
danke


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> die Freeride hat Probleme !?
> 
> Alle Lager gehen mal kaputt, auch bei anderen Herstellern/Rahmen
> Austausch ist aber kein Problem , im Lagershop bestellen, einpressen und fertig !


 Gewitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (11. Juli 2009)

JA BLITZ UND DONNER !!! aus meinem A.Loch direkt in dein krankes HIRN !!!


----------



## Condor (11. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> JA BLITZ UND DONNER !!! aus meinem *vergesslichen* A.Loch direkt in den krankes HIRN !!!



...


----------



## SchrottRox (12. Juli 2009)

Au mann...wenn ich nicht schon zwei Rockys im Keller gehabt hätte:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280366318353

...aber mein Babyblaues gefällt mir mittlerweile immer besser...


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Juli 2009)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Au mann...wenn ich nicht schon zwei Rockys im Keller gehabt hätte:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=280366318353
> 
> ...aber mein Babyblaues gefällt mir mittlerweile immer besser...


Mit dem ebay, könnte ich fast Überleben


----------



## monacofranze (13. Juli 2009)

evtl noch ein schutzblech am hinterbau


----------



## gobo (13. Juli 2009)

für 762 euro ein canuck,man das glaubt man doch nicht.und dann noch
mit nem roco wc.nun der der das ersteigert hat kann sich freuen sowas
bekommen zu haben!!

mfg


----------



## Cuberius (14. Juli 2009)

Defenitiv! Das ist echt schon krass. Am nesten garnicht
drüber nachdenken. Ich werd meins auch fahren bis es
auseinander fällt oder ich genug Kohle hab es zu "archivieren".


----------



## TurboLenzen (17. Juli 2009)

Wer ein RMX sucht... Hier ist was für liebhaber!!!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/198843/cat/500

Viele Grüße, 
Mario


----------



## mohrstefan (17. Juli 2009)

Schön schwarz.
Is halt kein 19,5erCanack!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (2. August 2009)

ripping the venosc at L2A


----------



## Tom-Ass (4. August 2009)

Servus Community.

Heute konnte ich mir dank Felix (User INSANE! ) einen Traum erfüllen. 

Mein eigenes Rocky Mountain RMX 





Hoffendlich ist es bald fertig, damit ich endlich damit auf die Piste kann 

Greez, Thomas


----------



## mohrstefan (4. August 2009)

Schön


----------



## Niggels (4. August 2009)

Sehr schöm, ist das ein 2007er? Welche größe ist das? Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau. Von meinem gibts die Tage mal Bilder von der finalen Ausbaustufe


----------



## Tom-Ass (4. August 2009)

Puh..Baujahr weiss ich leider nicht. Glaub ein 2006er.  Größe ist 18" also M.


----------



## Cuberius (4. August 2009)

Das Crossfire ist aus 2006. Verdammt fettes Ding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

verdammt , das wollte ich doch haben hat noch jemand ein RMX vorzugweise letze baujahr abzugeben ? (das braune wäre (m)ein traum)


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. August 2009)

@ tom-ass

geil, geil, geil!
Ich wünsche dir ganz viel spaß mit diesem Traum-Rahmen


----------



## Tom-Ass (5. August 2009)

Vielen Dank Jungs 

Die nächsten Tage sollte dann die 66 eintreffen. Dann dauerts nichtmehr so lange, bis es fertig ist.

 Ich hab mir nieee gedacht, dass ich mal ein RMX fahren werde. Ich bin auf jedenfall überglücklich


----------



## Cuberius (5. August 2009)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nieee gedacht, dass ich mal ein RMX fahren werde. Ich bin auf jedenfall überglücklich



Ging mir genauso und die Freude wird noch laaaange anhalten.


----------



## gobo (9. August 2009)

hi leutz


bin gestern aus pds zurückgekommen und muß sagen das das rmx wirklich ein hammergeilesradzumbergabheizen ist.
das fahrwerk (888 und mz rocco wc)bombe,nur mich würde es mal interessieren wie das bei euch ist in schnelleren passagen,also bei einer
schnellen rechts links combo.,wird euer rad dann auch etwas unruhig?
in bezug auf bremswellen ist der hinterbau sahne bis auf die tatsache das
nach zwei tagen sich ein lager der anlenkung verabschiedet hat(orig. rocky
lager!).
aber sonst echt nur zu empfehlen das rmx

mfg


----------



## Homegrown (9. August 2009)

So nun auch mal wieder meins nach etwas Tuning...


----------



## Tom-Ass (9. August 2009)

so verdammt gut das Rad


----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. August 2009)

@ homegrown
juchuuu so ein schönes Canuck!

Ich habe letzte Woche wieder umgebaut und bin auch erst mal wieder RMX Fahrer


----------



## mohrstefan (9. August 2009)

Tom-Ass schrieb:


> so verdammt gut das Rad


richtig,sitze jedenTag, auf demTeil,
Berg hoch & runter Bam BamBam


----------



## neikless (10. August 2009)

jeden tag , lustig !? 
im klimatisierten Stadtbus bergauf dann schieben und dann bier trinken , danach rolle rolle ... dann mehr bier trinken !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (10. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> jeden tag , lustig !?
> im klimatisierten Stadtbus bergauf dann schieben und dann bier trinken , danach rolle rolle ... dann mehr bier trinken !


 Du hast noch nicht mal, en ordendlichen ROCKY
Nur sone Plaste 
USSArme


----------



## gobo (11. August 2009)

oohhhh harte worte


----------



## neikless (11. August 2009)

immerhin kann das Plastik-Rocky ohne Bus den Berg erklimmen 

es regnet du brauchst sofort wieder 4- 5 Schultzbleche !!!


----------



## Tom-Ass (11. August 2009)

So Gabel heute eingetroffen. Macht sich echt gut im Rahmen. Steuersatz ist heut ein Sunline V1 dazugekommen. Der Schaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt.

Wird auch das letzte Foto sein vor der Fertigstellung, will ja nich wegen jedem Teil ein neues Bild posten 





Gruß, Thomas


----------



## gobo (11. August 2009)

na das sieht doch vielversprechend aus.bin gespannt wenns fertig ist.

aber den schutz für die kettenstrebe mußte nochmal neu überdenken oder

willste das so lassen?hab bei mir einen neopren schützer komplett drüber

gezogen,hat ganze zwei tage gehalten und nu ist im unteren bereich

der kettenstrebe der ganze lack wegescheuert,was ein shit.

mfg


----------



## Tom-Ass (11. August 2009)

Der Schutz für die Strebe war schon drauf. Da überleg ich mir auf jeden Fall noch was schöneres


----------



## luxuzz (12. August 2009)

weniger rmx, mehr Rocky.
Beim suchen meines 2. Hobbys (neine keine Müsli-Schalen ) fand ich das hier:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2009)

ja bitte, bitte! Nicht diesen schönen Canuck übergang mit so einem bekackten Neoprenstrumpf überdecken


----------



## mohrstefan (12. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja bitte, bitte! Nicht diesen schönen Canuck übergang mit so einem bekackten Neoprenstrumpf überdecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (12. August 2009)

na mr.freeride wie willste das denn sonst machen?zumal es auch noch einigermaßen schön aussehen soll?!
reifen drauf pappen?oder mx folie die vieleicht net hält drauf kleben?!
ok sieht nicht schön aus,geb ich zu,aber ist eigentlich die beste lösung,oder?
ich wüsste sonst auch nicht was man da machen kann.vorallem sollte es
halten!

mfg


----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2009)

Homegrown schrieb:


> So nun auch mal wieder meins nach etwas Tuning...


lenker ist mir ein wenig zu hoch sonst ziemlich gut.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


>



ich habe mir Fensterdichtungs- Gummistreifen beim Baumarkt gekauft.
In Weiß. (siehe Bild)
Beim Flatline und Slayer habe ich über die Streifen nochmal schwarzes Gewebeband drübergeklebt, um das ganze noch mals zu fixieren und der Rahmenfarbe anzupassen. In meinem Album befindet sich eine Detailaufnahme davon.

Beim RMX ist es ohne Gewebeband, da ich bisher noch kein weißes gefunden habe. Hällt aber auch so richtig gut und es ist obendrein auch noch absolut lautlos.


----------



## Tom-Ass (12. August 2009)

Hab auch mal was gesehen mit diesem Klettband. Sieht sauber aus und fällt kaum auf. Da wird sich sicherlich noch was besseres finden, als des hässliche Speedstuff dingens 

Oder eben nen Kettenstrebenschutz im Canuck Design erfinden


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)

oh ja Mr.Freeride´s RMX ist so schön das erinnert mich an die "Guten Alten Zeiten"



... was hatten wir Spaß, damals , mein RMX und ich ...


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)

... Heute , kommt nur noch meine Freundin in den Genuss , Hulk Green RMX !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (12. August 2009)

I love the green one.......sehr sehr schon, und seht leicht aus (17 kg??)


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)

ja so um 17kg aber da würde sogar noch was gehn  ist aber nicht nötig ...
die fox 36 passt erstaunlicher weise erschreckend gut , das bike ist für meine
freundin gerade zu perfekt ausgewogen, super agil und massiv reserven
für popo-komfortablen, gern auch mal unsauberen, fahrstil


----------



## Tom-Ass (12. August 2009)

Das grüne ist wirklich verdammt gut !


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. August 2009)

oooh ja hehe
sehr sehr schön!
Weißt du schon was neues wegen Samstag?


----------



## Niggels (13. August 2009)

Das Grün ist soo geil! Aufbau ist sehr intressant. Passt mMn gut. Hatte auch für ein paar Wochen ne 160er drinne


----------



## Hunter-dirt (13. August 2009)

wie groß isn deine Freundin?


----------



## neikless (13. August 2009)

" die größte " PN !


----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich habe mir Fensterdichtungs- Gummistreifen beim Baumarkt gekauft.
> In Weiß. (siehe Bild)
> Beim Flatline und Slayer habe ich über die Streifen nochmal schwarzes Gewebeband drübergeklebt, um das ganze noch mals zu fixieren und der Rahmenfarbe anzupassen. In meinem Album befindet sich eine Detailaufnahme davon.
> 
> Beim RMX ist es ohne Gewebeband, da ich bisher noch kein weißes gefunden habe. Hällt aber auch so richtig gut und es ist obendrein auch noch absolut lautlos.


Macht guten Eindruck.
Bin am Testen.
 Fensterdichdband
Man sied auch,was vorher verborgen war.!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2009)

Oh Leute, oh Leute!
Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich mein RMX liebe? 
Gestern das erste mal wieder Willingen, und es hat mich schon in den ersten beiden Kurven wieder überzeugt!

Es macht echt so viel mehr spaß als das Flatline!
Für meine Fahrweise "FREERIDE" ist es sowas von der perfekte Rahmen.

Flatline hat auch seine Vorteile, aber die liegen echt mehr im DH runter ballern ohne viel Spielkram.


----------



## gobo (16. August 2009)

jaaa mr.freeride da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen,das teil ist der hammer!!
waren in pds und muß sagen "ich will es nicht mehr missen".
muß leider aber auch zugeben das ich fremd gegangen bin,ohwei.was ich etwas blöd fand ist das das rad(16,5 zoll rahmen)auf längeren schnellen ge
raden unruhig wird.deswegen hab ich,nein kein flatti,ohh ich trau mich net.
naaa ich sags frei raus ....ein demo 8 geholt,mist jetzt kommts.leutz aber
bitte nicht mit den großen steinen schmeißen.
bitte bedenkt ich bin sensibel und nur 1,58 groß und trag brille.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red Dragon (16. August 2009)

Ihr macht mich alle total verrückt mit dem was ihr hier schreibt..... 

Ich möcht auch wieder RMX fahren, aber meins hat ja leider das zeitliche gesegnet. 

Hat irgendwer noch 'n RMX-Frame ab 2005 zuhause rumfliegen? (Der mit 83mm BB und 150er HR-Breite) Am liebsten in 18 Zoll, 16,5 ginge aber auch.

Also, wenn jemand noch einen Rahmen hat, immer her damit. Gerne auch wieder 'ne Special Edition, über den Preis wird man sich einig.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. August 2009)

hm ja bekackte sch****!


----------



## Sw!tch (16. August 2009)

bist mal wieder ne echte hilfe niko


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2009)

ja ich gebe mir Mühe 

um es hier auch noch mal anzusprechen!

Meine Idee für 2011:
Das WC Flatline weiterlaufen lassen und das normale Flatline einstampfen! 
Um die Lücke zwischen Slayer SS und WC Flatline zu füllen wäre ich für eine Neuauflage des RM7  gerne neue Rohrsätze und "leicht" anderes Design. Dämpferanlenckung muss aber den selben Zweck erfüllen. Und die Geometrie wie die des RMX.


----------



## gobo (17. August 2009)

jaaaa sowas wie ne neuauflage des rmx.

freund von mir hat noch nen rmx rahmen in 18zoll zu verkaufen.ist von
2004.dämpfer wäre ein 5th element(sollte mal nen service bekommen!!).
die farbe des rahmens ist weiss,war damals rot(team rahmen).
wenn interesse besteht sag bescheid.der will den loswerden weil der rahmen nur rumsteht und er auf trek umgestiegen ist.


mfg


----------



## Niggels (17. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> Update 8/09
> 
> Flite und e.thirteen
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. August 2009)

hammergeil


----------



## gobo (17. August 2009)

absolut top.sieht sehr schön aus!!!

wie läßt sich das rad mit dem flachen lenker fahren?

mfg


----------



## Niggels (17. August 2009)

Für meinen Geschmack fährt es sich so perfekt. Die Kontrolle ist mit dem Lenker echt toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2009)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich alle total verrückt mit dem was ihr hier schreibt.....
> 
> Ich möcht auch wieder RMX fahren, aber meins hat ja leider das zeitliche gesegnet.
> 
> ...


 Laß , es Schweißen.
Fachmenich, gemacht , ist es sogar haltbarer, als vorher.!


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2009)

Niggels schrieb:


> .


 Nic,
 ist das nix        ?
18Zoll             !
WEiß              !
RMX                !
Siet gut aus   !


----------



## neikless (18. August 2009)

ja klar und ein geflickter reifen ist auch besser als ein neuer,
und auf alten töpfer lernt man kochen , stimmts ! ha ha ha bla bla mohr stefan !
egal ja gegen ein RMX hätte ich nichts aber soweit ich weiss
steht das RavenRMX ohnehin nicht zum verkauf ...


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Oh Leute, oh Leute!
> Habe ich schon erwähnt das ich mein RMX liebe?
> Gestern das erste mal wieder Willingen, und es hat mich schon in den ersten beiden Kurven wieder überzeugt!
> 
> ...



Das war doch meine Rede, Flatline ist sehr DH-lastig! Switch und RMX sind da wesentlich verspielter und kleben nicht so am Boden.

Das Raven stand lange im Verkauf, auch das Crossfire vom INSANE stand im Angebot, ihr seid ein bissi spät dran, Jungs


----------



## neikless (18. August 2009)

ich denke das war uns allen klar !
Du warst doch so überrascht das das Flatline sich nicht wie ein Switch benimmt
dreh dir mal nicht deine worte selbst im mund rum ... 

ich für meinen teil hatte lange zeit ein rmx und nach zwei jahren
flatlinerei und auch dort sehr zufrieden , wünsche ich mir manchmal
mein RMX zurück was nicht bedeuten soll das das Flatline schlechter
ist aber das RMX war schon immer meine große liebe und liegt meinem
fahrstil wohl auch sehr gut - lieber verspielt als "FULL GÄS"

*seuftz (besser spät als nie !)


----------



## bestmove (18. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich denke das war uns allen klar !
> Du warst doch so überrascht das das Flatline sich nicht wie ein Switch benimmt
> dreh dir mal nicht deine worte selbst im mund rum ...



Ich doch nicht  stimmt schon, hatte falsche Erwartungen von einem Freeride Aufbau beim Flatty. Wenn ich vlt.mal das Roadgap in Wibe springe denke ich auch mal über ein RMX nach ... ansonsten ist mir die Klasse zu fett, für meine aktuellen Fahrkünste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2009)

und auf alten töpfer lernt man kochen , stimmts ! ha ha ha


neikless schrieb:


> ja klar und ein geflickter reifen ist auch besser als ein neuer,
> bla bla mohr stefan !
> egal ja gegen ein RMX hätte ich nichts aber soweit ich weiss
> 
> steht das RavenRMX ohnehin nicht zum verkauf ...


bla,bla,bla
Get auch gut runter
Hier mal en RMX , zuim hochfahren.
Nic.


----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2009)




----------



## neikless (19. August 2009)

ih du bist echt ekelhaft ist das GUINNESGÜLLE ?
wenn den RMX so toll bergauf geht wieso 
willst du dann ein slayer ????


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


>



Waaaaaaaa...... was hast du für Griffe?????? Ein RMX so verschandeln! 
Von der Dose red ich gar nicht!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. August 2009)

Is da eine Glocke auch noch drauf???


----------



## gobo (19. August 2009)

typen gibts das glaubt man nicht


----------



## mohrstefan (19. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> typen gibts das glaubt man nicht


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

tja ist halt ein enduro-feierabend-tour-bier-bike (RMX) ... 
die griffe (ergon) sind verdammt gut !!! (ohne die Hörner , die sind voll daneben)



so gehts ja fast ... aber so hat halt jeder sein set up und der eine lernt es 
der andere nie oder besser spät als nie in diesem sinne ...


----------



## maple leaf (20. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> "*FULL GÄS*"



 Der Typ spricht echt ein geiles Englisch - aber "gäsen" kann er schon der kleine Franzose...

Ist absofort auch mein Motto!

Also *"alwäse FULL GÄS"*

bas

*EDIT: Spricht aber wie ein Franzmann...*


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

... der ist schweizer !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> typen gibts das glaubt man nicht



Ich glaub der meint eher dich, mohrstefan!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

Meinste echt Ösi !!


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

ich galub der meint euch alle mich incl.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> tja ist halt ein enduro-feierabend-tour-bier-bike (RMX) ...
> die griffe (ergon) sind verdammt gut !!! (ohne die Hörner , die sind voll daneben)
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß schon das, das Ergon Griffe sind. Aber die mit den Hörnern auf einen RMX?????? Auf einen ETS oder ähnlichem sind sie OK, keine Frage.

Dann noch der sch....Kötflügel!!!

Eine Teleskop Stütze???? Hat das sonst noch wer von euch mal probiert und ist das dann auch damit gefahren? 
Das geht beim besten Willen nicht, da sitzt man wie der Affe am Schleifstein. Viel zu weit hinten, unmöglich damit gescheit zu fahren. 
Noch dazu sieht es ziemlich hässlich aus(soll doch mal der Kollege ein Seiten Profil Foto einstellen). 
Meiner Meinen nach eine völlige Verfehlung zu den Zweck für was das Bike eigentlich gemacht wurde. Tut mir leid so wie ich das sehe ein reines Poser Bike.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 170503Meinste echt Ösi !!



Jo!!!! 

Hast du dir den Kopf rasiert?


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon das, das Ergon Griffe sind. Aber die mit den Hörnern auf einen RMX?????? Auf einen ETS oder ähnlichem sind sie OK, keine Frage.
> 
> Dann noch der sch....Kötflügel!!!
> 
> ...


 He Ösi , ich stehe, dazu!"!"!
Als nächstes en Peleck RMX


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. August 2009)

Is OK Piefke, du kannst eh machen was du willst is ja dein Hobel. Aber is irgendwie peinlich!


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Is OK Piefke, du kannst eh machen was du willst is ja dein Hobel. Aber is irgendwie peinlich!


 Nö, ich habe , einiges gehabt.ABER--------)
RMX-------------ist der absoluter ,alles könner, geiles, um nix zu toppe


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

Hörner und Schutzblech geht an keinem (MT)bike !!!

TeleskopStützen habe ich allerding schon an einigen DH und Freeride Bikes
gesehen und kann schon nützlich sein wenn man nur ein bike hat
und nicht auf´s biking verzichten will wenn mal kein lift oder shuttel vorhanden ist.

zu weit hinten oder zu lang ist es nicht , geo geht so , ist halt schwer aber nunja 
er kommt damit besser bergauf als zuvor mit AM- bike , komsich ... ist aber so !

ich finde es ja auch etwas zweckentfernt aber wenn es für ihn funzt
immerhin hat damals rocky das rmx auch mit 2 kettenlättern  angeboten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (21. August 2009)

Da hat einer das wahre RMX Potential erkannt,jetzt weiß ich auch warum du wieder eins brauchst


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2009)

Hei Hannibal.....Telestütze paßt schoh, aber beim Rest.....
Hab nämlich auch ne Telstütze drann...mußte mit demRMX ziemlich oft bis zu 1000Hm´s meistern.....und beim Caidom konnt ich am Ende mit meinem RMX dank diese Stütze noch Leute auf der Ebenen platt machen

Denke aber mal die Hörnchen waren nur ein Gag.....ansonsten sollte er sich vielleicht mit dem Typen zusammentun der an seinem RMX ein Felgenbremse drangeschweißt hat

Das schöne RMX 

G.


----------



## gobo (21. August 2009)

felgenbremse an einem rmx?!nie im leben das will ich sehen.

also ich denk mal es kann ja jeder machen wie er will aber auch diese blöde dosen halterung vorne am lenker ist ein absolutes no go.
nein ich meinte nicht das alle sind!na irgendwie doch(ich inkl.!).
das mit dem schutzblech laß ich mir ja noch gefallen ist ja auch nicht verkehrt wenns naß ist oder wird aber so rumfahren auf keinen fall.
und sorry,witzig find ich dat net.

mfg


----------



## neikless (21. August 2009)

man kann über Alles lachen , und manches sollte einfach am A. vorbei gehen ...
stay krass !


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> felgenbremse an einem rmx?!nie im leben das will ich sehen.
> 
> mfg



Dann guck mal ab Beitrag 2214 

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. August 2009)

Hi Jörg! Gut heimgekommen? 
Hast du nicht eine Hydraulische stütze? Oder ist die nur am Morewood?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Dann guck mal ab Beitrag 2214
> 
> G.



Hab gerade den Beitrag gelesen. Konnte es auch nicht glauben. Warum schweißt man sich Canti-Sockel an ein RMX?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. August 2009)

Aus dem selben Grund wenn man sich Griffe mit Barends auf einen Dh Lenker montiert. Als Krönung dann noch auf ein RMX. 

OK ich höre eh schon auf!


----------



## Cuberius (21. August 2009)

dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> aus dem selben grund wenn man sich griffe mit barends auf einen dh lenker montiert. Als krönung dann noch auf ein rmx. :d
> 
> Ok ich höre eh schon auf! :d


----------



## mohrstefan (21. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hei Hannibal.....Telestütze paßt schoh, aber beim Rest.....
> Hab nämlich auch ne Telstütze drann...mußte mit demRMX ziemlich oft bis zu 1000Hm´s meistern.....und beim Caidom konnt ich am Ende mit meinem RMX dank diese Stütze noch Leute auf der Ebenen platt machen
> 
> Denke aber mal die Hörnchen waren nur ein Gag.....ansonsten sollte er sich vielleicht mit dem Typen zusammentun der an seinem RMX ein Felgenbremse drangeschweißt hat
> ...


 Blödsinn, schon mal so Teile gehabt , am Bike - BERGAUF????
Sehr Endspannend
Im Bike-park , ABMACHEN !!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Blödsinn, schon mal so Teile gehabt , am Bike - BERGAUF????
> Sehr Endspannend
> Im Bike-park , ABMACHEN !!!!!



Net Blödsinn....wenn ich mit dem Bike bergauf fahr, dann nur um irgendwo wieder einen echt tollen Trail bergabzuheizen.
Und wenn ich dann diese Hörnchen drann hab, dann verdirbt des jeden Spaß bergab....also wenn man denn Spaß bergab haben will.

Und wenn man lieber bergauf fahren will ohne dann im Trail bergab Spaß zu haben, also man mehr Spaß bei der Anstrengung beim Bergauf fahren hat, dann wiederum sind die Hörnchen auch unsinn, weil man ja ohne dann noch mehr Spaß haben kann weil es ja noch Anstrengender wird...also sie sind einfach falsch an dem Rad...und das ist kein Diskussionsthema sonder einfach nur logisch.

Hörnchen sind eh nur gut wenn sie mit Schoikofüllung auf meinen Frühstückstisch liegen...

@Hannibal: Nein mechanisch....die beiden Hydraulischen die ich hatte waren nicht funktionabel genug

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2009)

Falsch!!!
ich fahre zwei Stunden HOCH & ne Bam,Bambamm halbe Stunde RUNTER.
Probiere es aus !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2009)

Man kann auch nachts ohne Lampe fahren.
Probiers aus!!!

Und mit einem Verkehrswachtwimpel und einem Abstandshalter fährts sichs in der Stadt sogar sicherer.
Probiers aus!!!


G.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man kann auch nachts ohne Lampe fahren.
> Probiers aus!!!
> 
> Und mit einem Verkehrswachtwimpel und einem Abstandshalter fährts sichs in der Stadt sogar sicherer.
> ...


Und die Big Betty, nicht vergessen


----------



## LB Jörg (22. August 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und die Big Betty, nicht vergessen



???....was gibts an BigBetty auszusetzen???
In Winterberg zum Beispiel sind 1,2kg absolut überflüssiger Ballast.
Hab zwar zu 90% Maxxis Minon oder HighRoller drauf gehabt, aber ab und an wenns auf die 1000Hm zugegangen ist pro Tour waren auch mal BigBettys drauf.
Hab die Reifen übrigens zur Zeit auch auf meinem 180mm Tourenrad drauf...da gibts nichts drann auszusetzen...oder hab ich irgendwo einen Trend verpasst....

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ???....was gibts an BigBetty auszusetzen???
> In Winterberg zum Beispiel sind 1,2kg absolut überflüssiger Ballast.
> Hab zwar zu 90% Maxxis Minon oder HighRoller drauf gehabt, aber ab und an wenns auf die 1000Hm zugegangen ist pro Tour waren auch mal BigBettys drauf.
> Hab die Reifen übrigens zur Zeit auch auf meinem 180mm Tourenrad drauf...da gibts nichts drann auszusetzen...oder hab ich irgendwo einen Trend verpasst....
> ...


Nix fürn TAUNUS !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (23. August 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ???....was gibts an BigBetty auszusetzen???
> In Winterberg zum Beispiel sind 1,2kg absolut überflüssiger Ballast.
> Hab zwar zu 90% Maxxis Minon oder HighRoller drauf gehabt, aber ab und an wenns auf die 1000Hm zugegangen ist pro Tour waren auch mal BigBettys drauf...



dann doch besser zb ein HighRoller 1-ply 60a der ist gleich leicht/schwer
rollt dafür besser und hat mehr grip , bessere allroundeigenschaften,
soll heißen es gibt wirklich einige alternativen zur big betty !!!
soll jeder mal testen und den richtigen reifen für sich finden,
schwalbe steht da oft am anfang der suche aber selten am ende ...
ist einfach nicht der heilige gral  ... mein tipp siehe oben oder intense


----------



## LB Jörg (24. August 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> dann doch besser zb ein HighRoller 1-ply 60a der ist gleich leicht/schwer
> rollt dafür besser und hat mehr grip , bessere allroundeigenschaften,
> soll heißen es gibt wirklich einige alternativen zur big betty !!!
> soll jeder mal testen und den richtigen reifen für sich finden,
> ...



Habe vorne immer einen weiche BB drauf gehabt damits passt....und wenn man die BB´s zum drittel Preis zu den Maxxis bekommt, dann fällt die Wahl rel. einfach

G.


----------



## mohrstefan (1. September 2009)

Das, ist mal ne Downhill Pelle


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

wow , was kommt als nächstes ?


----------



## el Lingo (1. September 2009)

Wie wäre es mit einem Triathlon-Aufsatz!?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. September 2009)

Haha...... es wird immer besser!!!!!


----------



## gobo (1. September 2009)

das ist doch nicht etwa ein semislick??

freund von mir fuhr mit sowas den wheels of speed mit.eine ganze zeit
lang schwörte er darauf.hat aber irgendwie dann doch nix gebracht und
eine schneller zeit auch net.naja.

mfg


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

ja genau SS SemiSlick High Roller Maxxis 42a 2.35


----------



## LB Jörg (1. September 2009)

Für hinten sicher ab und an eine gute Option.....aber vorne schon etwas gewagt.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (1. September 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Haha...... es wird immer besser!!!!!



Darauf kannst Du wetten!

Wenn er das alles wahr macht, was er vor hat, dann könnt Ihr euch auf einiges gefasst machen...


----------



## Condor (1. September 2009)

haha.... hinten macht der ja ab und an sinn, aber ein semislick vorne??
dat ganze radl ist doch ein einziger diss gegen den niclas, weil das seine wirkliche große liebe ist, die dann mit schön gummistiefeln und strickpulli bei der konkorrenz rumläuft....


----------



## Cuberius (1. September 2009)

Semislick beim RMX? Ich geh mal eben den weißen Porzelangott anbeten...


----------



## mohrstefan (1. September 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Darauf kannst Du wetten!
> 
> Wenn er das alles wahr macht, was er vor hat, dann könnt Ihr euch auf einiges gefasst machen...


 Hi,Ha.


----------



## neikless (1. September 2009)

semislick am RMX find ich gar nicht so daneben
ist immerhin ein DH reifen, für die heutzutage 4X artigen
downhill pisten im WC und bei trockenem wetter sicher nicht schlecht ,
oder eben für aalglatte freeride slopestyle trax ala´wiberg ,
HR - okay !!! VR find ich naja auch zuviel bzw zu wenig


----------



## mohrstefan (2. September 2009)

Bei diesen Wetterverhältnissen,braucht's keine Stolle!
VR ist der Reifen super klasse,wien Minion bei SCHLAMM!
HR bischen ZU viel KLEB,ist ja 42er.
Von Intense , gibt es da auch was, in ner 50er mischung 
Ich hoffe, der SOMMER ist noch LAAANGE & TROCKEN !!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (2. September 2009)

Wie ein Minion bei Schlamm? Bin den bisher leider noch nicht bei Schlamm gefahren. Aber alle heulen mir die Ohren voll wie sch.... der bei Schlamm sein soll


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

ja für nasse böden gibts eindeutig besseres als Minion , egal !


----------



## Condor (2. September 2009)

So ne Hube mit Pressluft fehlt noch!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

Hmmmmh......hmmmmh.....die Dämpferfeder sieht so lang aus???...und irgendwie auch ein wenig kompremiert!!...oder täuscht des so arch auf dem Bild??

G.


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

... hier noch eins in schön .... von mr.freeride


----------



## gobo (2. September 2009)

mal ne frage(mohrstefan):

die befestigung für die y-strebe unten an der schwinge,wie rum hast du da die schraube drin??
wird die nicht von links reingedreht,weil bei mir ist an der rechten seite gewinde?oder täusche ich mich da mit deiner befestigung?!



mfg


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

... ich behaupte einfach mal das das ziemlich egal ist von welcher seite 
der bolzen durchgesteckt wird bzw die mutter geschraubt wird ...


----------



## gobo (2. September 2009)

neikless wie du weisst hat der 16,5 zoll rahmen keine mutter auf der anderen seite deswegen kann man diesen auch nur von links eindrehen!!!
ja ok war vorschnell weiss ja nicht was es für ne grösse ist.


mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2009)

meiner ist auch 19,5 Zoll
und ich kann ihn auch nur von links reindrehen wegen dem Gewinde.


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> neikless wie du weisst hat der 16,5 zoll rahmen keine mutter auf der anderen seite deswegen kann man diesen auch nur von links eindrehen!!!
> ja ok war vorschnell weiss ja nicht was es für ne grösse ist.
> 
> 
> mfg



RMX (green) 2008 meiner Freundin (16.5") - MUTTER RECHTS 
mein ehe. RMX Canuck 2005 (16.5") - MUTTER LINKS
Mohrstefan´s Canuck 2005 (19,5") - MUTTER LINKS

habt ihr da gewinde im Rahmen ??? hab ich noch nie gesehen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (2. September 2009)

ja das wundert mich auch warum das so verschieden ist deswegen auch meine frage.

mfg


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

2007er RMX 18" - MUTTER RECHTS

mach doch mal bitte ein foto, da ohne mutter und gewinde im rahmen ,
macht für mich auch absolut keinen sinn ...


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmmh......hmmmmh.....die Dämpferfeder sieht so lang aus???...und irgendwie auch ein wenig kompremiert!!...oder täuscht des so arch auf dem Bild??
> 
> G.



700er ziemlich langes Elend !


----------



## gobo (2. September 2009)

du machst mich fertig,jo geh mal knipsen!

mfg


----------



## gobo (2. September 2009)

so


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. September 2009)

so wie ich weiß haben 04er und 05er ein Gewinde.
Da sich meine schraube auch ständig löst haben sie wohl eine Mutter ab 06 raufgehauen.


----------



## neikless (2. September 2009)

also es scheint jahrgangübergreifend beides zu geben
mehrheitlich mit mutter , denke ist auch besser so ,
und dann ist es wurst wie rum , sonst geht es ja nur von links
also so wie bei euch ...
beide 2005er canucks hier haben muttern !


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2009)

Das Gewinde gabs ansich nur ein Jahr....kam wegen dem Gewinde zu vielen Schraubenbrüchen wegen der ständg leichten einseitigen Biegebelastung, drum ist wohl wieder eine Mutter draufgekommen.

Mein Kumpel (fast 100kg) hat dann einfach wieder ein Loch durchgebohrt

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. September 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Darauf kannst Du wetten!
> 
> Wenn er das alles wahr macht, was er vor hat, dann könnt Ihr euch auf einiges gefasst machen...



Was hat er angekündigt?Eventuell einen Ständer?.... das geht leider wegen der Schwinge so schlecht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (2. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Wie ein Minion bei Schlamm? Bin den bisher leider noch nicht bei Schlamm gefahren. Aber alle heulen mir die Ohren voll wie sch.... der bei Schlamm sein soll


ich fahren , in nassen Monaten, nur MINION!!!!
rumpf , sogar en ,dribbel , Pelle!!


----------



## mohrstefan (2. September 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was hat er angekündigt?Eventuell einen Ständer?.... das geht leider wegen der Schwinge so schlecht!


Las dich :::::


----------



## mohrstefan (2. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> mal ne frage(mohrstefan):
> 
> die befestigung für die y-strebe unten an der schwinge,wie rum hast du da die schraube drin??
> wird die nicht von links reingedreht,weil bei mir ist an der rechten seite gewinde?oder täusche ich mich da mit deiner befestigung?
> ...


Hmmm ist wol von Bj-zu-Bj WARIABEL


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was hat er angekündigt?Eventuell einen Ständer?.... das geht leider wegen der Schwinge so schlecht!



ich sach nur eh!bike!


----------



## gobo (3. September 2009)

eh!!bike,aber doch nicht mit dem rmx??!!
leute macht kein scheiß mit sowas find das net lustig!

mfg


----------



## neikless (3. September 2009)

AllWheelDrive AWD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (3. September 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Was hat er angekündigt?Eventuell einen Ständer?.... das geht leider wegen der Schwinge so schlecht!


Würde gerne mal DEIN, aktuelles RMX, sehen ,b.z.w.wier


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. September 2009)

ok, Bild kommt morgen!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2009)

ich hoffe das mit Spinergy und Shiver ist das aktuelle.
Dann beide  hoch. Geiler schwarz/weiß Kontrast.


----------



## mohrstefan (5. September 2009)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. September 2009)

So jetzt hab ich es endlich geschafft! 
RMX Evo II, geändert wurden, die Reifen, Sattel, Schaltwerk+ Hebel, Gabelschaft gekürzt und Flacher RaceFace Diabolus Lenker.






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Diesmal mit Pedale!


----------



## Da Goasse (8. September 2009)

Hier mal meins, Sattel wird auch noch geändert, irgendwann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (8. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ich hoffe das mit Spinergy und Shiver ist das aktuelle.
> Dann beide  hoch. Geiler schwarz/weiß Kontrast.



jeah, das meinte ich!  


hu mit Dorado........ ein seltener Anblick


----------



## Da Goasse (8. September 2009)

einer meiner größten Träume diese Gabel! Dieses Jahr endlich mal die Chance drauf gehabt, da musste ich zuschlagen


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2009)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. September 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 171727



Ein neues Projekt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2009)

:d:d


----------



## mohrstefan (8. September 2009)

18 Zoll


----------



## Da Goasse (8. September 2009)

Weil ichs grad gelesen und auch schon des öffteren gelesen hab wegen der Original Lager an den Umlenkhebeln. Hab mir da mal bei meinem die Arbeit gemacht und Abdeckkappen für die Lager gedreht.










falls da jemand Interesse hat kann sie auch gerne nochmal machen!


----------



## Soulbrother (8. September 2009)

@mohrstefan
Der Niki sollte dir gestatten es aufzubauen,dann wird wenigstens was Gescheites draus


----------



## neikless (8. September 2009)

... gute Idee mal sehen ob wir das auch können ...


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2009)

@Da Goasse:

Die Idee ist wirklich gut und sieht auch noch aus! 
Interesse besteht wohl.


----------



## Da Goasse (8. September 2009)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @Da Goasse:
> 
> Die Idee ist wirklich gut und sieht auch noch aus!
> Interesse besteht wohl.



Was wärs dir denn wert?


----------



## neikless (8. September 2009)

... es ist mal wieder Zeit dafür ...
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Wb_NWJSxCk"]YouTube - A Tribute To The RMX[/ame]
hier der mohrstefan schafft es wohl heute nicht mehr,
muss ihn mal loben hat heute immer "full gäs" gegeben und ist für mich
über seine grenzen hinaus gewachsen (heute wiberg)



so schön war "Rocky `made in canada" mal !!!


----------



## Dome_2001 (9. September 2009)

Den Teppich find ich auch klasse  

Ja, das RMX ist halt schon einfach optisch ein klasse bike .. fahrtechnisch und ich will haben faktor extrem hoch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (9. September 2009)

juuuuuchhuuuuuuuuuu!

fehlt nur noch der Souli


----------



## gobo (9. September 2009)

na das schwarze rmx,top.sieht richtig schön aus.

ohwei der moorstefan hat ein neues projekt,ich frag erst garnicht.
aber wie ich gelesen hab bekommt er fachmänniche unterstützung,sauber
dann wirds diesmal ja was(lach).


mfg


----------



## Sw!tch (9. September 2009)

yesyesyesyesyeeeeeessss!!!!!!


----------



## maple leaf (9. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... es ist mal wieder Zeit dafür ...
> YouTube - A Tribute To The RMX
> hier der mohrstefan schafft es wohl heute nicht mehr,
> muss ihn mal loben hat heute immer "full gäs" gegeben und ist für mich
> ...



Is ja ne top Fotoqualli...

Aber sehr schönes Projekt - wusste doch das Du im Jahr min. 2-3 Bikes kaufen musst! Wann kann ich die Kiste Bier abholen?


----------



## Soulbrother (9. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> juuuuuchhuuuuuuuuuu!
> 
> fehlt nur noch der Souli



Der fährt,in vorerst nächster Zeit,max. mitm Pipeline  ...wie jetzt auch gleich,weil Feierabend


----------



## mohrstefan (9. September 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> is ja ne top besser fotoqualli...
> 
> Aber sehr schönes projekt - wusste doch das du im jahr min. 2-3 bikes kaufen musst! Wann kann ich die kiste bier abholen?


So besser?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hunter-dirt (9. September 2009)

immer diese Schleichwerbung ...Bergamont... tzzztzzz


----------



## mohrstefan (10. September 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> immer diese Schleichwerbung ...Bergamont... tzzztzzz


 Jap:kotz:


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

Mohr´s RMX mit ohne weniger SchnickSchnack auf dem Weg nach Wiberg ...


----------



## neikless (10. September 2009)

... hier meine neue alte Liebe


----------



## Mr.Freeride (10. September 2009)

oh jaaaa!
Sieht ja verdammt gut aus!


----------



## RattleHead (10. September 2009)

sehrrrrrrrrrrrr schonnnnnn


----------



## el Lingo (10. September 2009)

Sehr geil, genau die Farbe will ich auch, bitte in L!


----------



## gobo (11. September 2009)

hi leutz

hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den laufrädern von rocky "wheeltech"?

könnt ihr mir was dazu sagen in sachen haltbarkeit etc. .

wollte da jetzt nicht groß die sufu nutzen,es reicht auch ein kurzes 

statement.danke im voraus!!


mfg


----------



## maple leaf (11. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ... hier meine neue alte Liebe



Von wegen - "Ich bau das erst später auf" - Dummbabbler!

Bin mal gespannt wie kurz es die MZ diese Mal mitmacht...


----------



## mohrstefan (11. September 2009)

Es ist , fertig 
M

orgen alter-könig Test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (13. September 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> hi leutz
> 
> hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit den laufrädern von rocky "wheeltech"?
> 
> ...



Läuft und läuft und läuft bei mir, trotz >3 Jahre Bikepark&Co Benutzung! Bis jetzt mussten die Speichen nur 2-3x nachgespannt werden. RMB Naben mit Mavic EX 325 Disc, von Wheeltech gespannt. (Toi toi toi!)


Zum braunen RMX: Bis auf 2-3 optische Kleinigkeiten ein sehr sauber aufgebautes RMX! Viel Spaß damit! Wem gehört es nun wirklich?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2009)

Hat Niklas' RMX wirklich ein rotes und ein rosafarbenes Pedal oder kommt das nur auf dem Foto so raus?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. September 2009)

jup hat es! Und die A-Line ist quasi dran Schuld!


----------



## Fabeymer (13. September 2009)

Ah, das hab ich in Eurem "Tagebuch" gelesen. Die Folgen einer verbogenen Pedalachse..aber drüber ärgern wird er sich nicht, immerhin klmmt so eine weitere Farbe an's Bike...


----------



## Sw!tch (13. September 2009)

aber ich muss doch zugeben, bin froh darüber, dass der rosa kettenstrebenschutz schwarz geworden ist


----------



## Giuliano.B (13. September 2009)

Die KeFü ist schlimm . Sonst fein


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. September 2009)

Giuliano.B schrieb:


> Die KeFü ist schlimm . Sonst fein



Stimmt! Noch was, die Griffe passen auch nicht. Gibt es diese nicht eh auch in Schwarz?


----------



## neikless (14. September 2009)

MEIN RMX ! 
die Griffe gibts in schwarz grün weiss schwarz/grau ... ergon GE1 und GA1
... mir ist das bike farblich noch etwas zu fade ... mal sehen womit ich
eure augen noch ärgern kann ... blaue oder lila kurbel vielleicht
neon grün/gelbe fox 40 ? troy lee sattel oh gott nein das geht zu weit  !!! ha ha !!!
den kefü.schutz habe ich leider nur un  schwarz bekommen ...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2009)

by the way....dir Griffe sind der Oberknaller! Ich habe sie jetzt auch dran und konnte sie am Samstag in Braunlage richtig testen. Nie wieder Andere!

Die Hayes Stroker ACE sind auch genial!

Lila Kurbeln passen wieder gut ins Gesamtkonzept. Blaue Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (14. September 2009)

ja ich liebe mein RMX


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. September 2009)

Sehr schönes Shirt! 
Gekauft oder selber designed?


----------



## Sw!tch (14. September 2009)

alter wo hast du das denn her. ich will auch eins - in schwarz!


----------



## mohrstefan (14. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> MEIN RMX !
> die Griffe gibts in schwarz grün weiss schwarz/grau ... ergon GE1 und GA1
> ... mir ist das bike farblich noch etwas zu fade ... mal sehen womit ich
> eure augen noch ärgern kann ... blaue oder lila kurbel vielleicht
> ...


Zeigs Ihnen , die Teile sind der KNALLER
UND das RMX 07 , der, zum bam,bambam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homegrown (14. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> by the way....dir Griffe sind der Oberknaller! Ich habe sie jetzt auch dran und konnte sie am Samstag in Braunlage richtig testen. Nie wieder Andere!
> 
> Die Hayes Stroker ACE sind auch genial!
> 
> Lila Kurbeln passen wieder gut ins Gesamtkonzept. Blaue Kurbeln



Hey sry für Offtopic aber wie war es in Braunlage......?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. September 2009)

@ Hannibal
danke! ja das kommt von mir.
Designed by NLD 

@ homegrown
der Oberknaller!
Schöner ballernde Strecken. Selbst der Freeride.
Der jetztige DH ist schon 3,6 km lange (Winterberg 1 km)
und der Race DH, ca. 6 km und noch heftiger, ist noch nicht freigegeben.
Den Single Trail bin ich noch nicht gefahren.
Es war schon das 2te mal richtig leer dort. Da ist man fast der einzige unten am Gondeleinstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (17. September 2009)

T-shirt kann doch jeder tragen...







In einem anderen Forum gefunden, rider unbekannt.


----------



## Cuberius (17. September 2009)

Das ist ja mal der Hammer.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. September 2009)

Net schlecht, aber für den Kollegen wäre eine Jahreskarte Eisenkammer angesagt!


----------



## gobo (17. September 2009)

na das nenne ich liebe zum model.
das ist echt krass,aber wenns ihm gefällt.


----------



## bike-it-easy (17. September 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Net schlecht, aber für den Kollegen wäre eine Jahreskarte Eisenkammer angesagt!



Ach was, fehlenden Muskeltonus lässt er sich bei der nächsten Session gleich mit drauf tätowieren


----------



## Cuberius (17. September 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Ach was, fehlenden Muskeltonus lässt er sich bei der nächsten Session gleich mit drauf tätowieren


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)




----------



## Condor (21. September 2009)

naja, wenigstens hast diesmal eine männergröße gewählt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2009)

sieht sehr sehr geil aus 

und was sagst du jetzt? Wie fährt es sich?


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

besser als alles andere !
das macht so Laune, läd bei jeder Gelegenheit zum rumspielen, fliegen und stylen ein ...
und liegt schön fett auf tech. trails , sicher bei größeren Brocken und Stunts sowie auf NorthShores & sogar auf Dirt
... habe es so vermisst - kaum zu glauben wie gut das RMX geht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2009)

und wie war Bischofsmais? Der richtige Park fürs RMX?
Ich hoffe ich habe nächste Woche nur gutes Wetter!


----------



## neikless (21. September 2009)

ja genau richtig ! ist auf jedenfall TOP Park in (D) !
wieso wo willst du denn hin ?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (21. September 2009)

na Garmisch - Ogau - und zum Schluss BMais.
Hatte ich doch erzählt, oder nicht?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. September 2009)

Normalerweise ist Braun nicht meine Farbe, aber das Bike gefällt mir!


----------



## mohrstefan (21. September 2009)

Dr Hannibal, nicht zu buuuuund..
Mai,es gefällt ihm!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. September 2009)

Na ja, wie schon mal geschrieben, die Kettenführung und die Griffe gefallen mir nicht. Aber auf den Foto sieht man sie eh fast nicht.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2009)

Hat hier jemand ein RMX Crossfire in L?
Oder kennt jemand einen der eins hat?
Ich würde es ihm abnehmen


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. September 2009)

ich dreh durch!
Bei Pinkbike wird ein nagelneues Crossfire in S verkauft! Und was ist mit L?


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> na Garmisch - Ogau - und zum Schluss BMais.
> Hatte ich doch erzählt, oder nicht?



Bist Du nächstes We in einem Park unterwegs? Wenn das Wetter passt, würde ich Dir evtl. Gesellschaft leisten bzw. bis zum Gehtnichtmehr ausbremsen.  Unter der Woche geht's bei mir leider nicht wegen Praktikum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. September 2009)

ja Freitag und Samstag in Bischofsmais


----------



## neikless (24. September 2009)

ich will auch ! 

wenn es euch dort gefällt würde ich für nächstes jahr da gern was planen 4 tage oder so ...


----------



## Fabeymer (24. September 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ja Freitag und Samstag in Bischofsmais



Samstag sollte passen! Ich geb Dir nochmal Bescheid, evtl. kann ich noch ein paar Leute mit an den Start bringen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (25. September 2009)

cool!
achte auf beide Bikes! Ich werde 100%ig auch mit dem Slayer da rumfliegen


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Sw!tch (4. Oktober 2009)

Tjaha das hätt er gern 

Zum Thema B-Mais: Eventuell bin ich Samstag oder Sonntag in zwei Wochen da! Ogau kommt sicher auch dran wenns Wetter passt, unter der Woche mal nach Lengries....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Oktober 2009)

ja mann ! RMX rules bis auf den LUFT roco echt gut ...
... das weiss noch weg dann richtig böse !

und ? Weltklasse so ein RMX ... wem iss das ?
RMX ist doch das bessere Big Bike eh !

war es in wiberg so kalt ? winterklamotten ?!
hier ging es beim night ride zur geisterstunde noch in shorts und T-shirt


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Oktober 2009)

@ Sw!tch
Joho...dann ma viel Spaß und lass krachen.

Zum Thema BMais 









mehr kommen heute Abend im Action Thread (unter anderem von Louisa )


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Oktober 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ja mann ! RMX rules bis auf den LUFT roco echt gut ...
> ... das weiss noch weg dann richtig böse !
> 
> und ? Weltklasse so ein RMX ... wem iss das ?
> ...



Wenn du das sagst,muß es wohl so sein...  

Jo,war recht frisch und feucht in Wberg.

Hahaaa,kuck mal,der Luschi hat ja auch nen schicken neuen D2  ...aber seine neue Surfshort irritiert mich ein wenig


----------



## numinisflo (4. Oktober 2009)

Super Bilder Mr. Freeride! Klasse.


----------



## RattleHead (4. Oktober 2009)

Wow, Bmais rules, idd super bilder!

Wen jemand fur gutem preis auf RMX fahren will; bikemarkt:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/214309/cat/all


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Oktober 2009)

Das beste ist aber da hängen die bösen Gabeln neben den Gartengeräten!


----------



## neikless (8. Oktober 2009)

*ZU VERKAUFEN*
*MOHRSTEFAN`S **RMX**19,5"*



*"darum..."*


----------



## rockyoernie (8. Oktober 2009)

hmm.. schade das du da schon zugeschlagen hast, sonst hätte ich dir mein slayer zum tausch anbieten können .


----------



## gobo (9. Oktober 2009)

was will den mohrstefan für das rmx haben??pn??


----------



## neikless (9. Oktober 2009)

schreib ihm doch ne PN ! ich helf ihm nur mit den bildern weil er
das nicht so drauf wie andere dinge 
*zu verkaufen von MohrStefan*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Air 1 (9. Oktober 2009)

hab ihm schon ne mail gescrieben  aber sind die aktuellen mäntel auch so runter wie die auf dem bild?


----------



## gobo (9. Oktober 2009)

das sind semi slicks!!!!


----------



## Big Air 1 (9. Oktober 2009)

ohh ups 
ignoriert meinen ersten beitrag einfach


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Oktober 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> das sind semi slicks!!!!


Richtig


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Oktober 2009)

gobo schrieb:


> was will den mohrstefan für das rmx haben??pn??


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

ein RMX in freier Wildbahn


----------



## gobo (1. November 2009)

mr.freeride:
bist du das??


----------



## mohrstefan (1. November 2009)

Geil
Bin aber weg, von der RMX Droge


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

danke.
ja das bin ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (1. November 2009)

wer sonst - und ein RMX


----------



## Jendo (1. November 2009)

Das ist einfach nur finster!
Hast Du das Teil gestanden`?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. November 2009)

Echt fett!!! Respekt

Da schaust irgendwie schief aus? Triffst du da die Landung?


----------



## bestmove (1. November 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> ein RMX in freier Wildbahn



Eijeijei, Monster Action  ganz dicken Respekt!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. November 2009)

die Landung habe ich getroffen.
Die Flugphase war relativ verkrampft und nicht optimal. Die Landung habe ich gestanden nur dann ist mein Vorderrad unten im weichen Sand weggedriftet und ich bin links weggekippt und seitlich voll in einen Sandhaufen.

Rippen geprellt, gebrochen glaube ich nicht. Und komischer weise ist meine Gabel leicht verbogen. Endweder das Casting und ein Standrohr. Mal sehen.

Es war auf jeden Fall ein heftiges Gefühl, da man null gesehen hat wo man hinspringt. Auf einmal war der Boden weg und man hat das Gefühl mal fliegt bis unten ins Flat.


----------



## Jendo (1. November 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. November 2009)

RESPEKT

aber egal was du nimmst,nimm weniger davon!
wie tief war es?
auch von mir eine gute besserung.
wie war das noch,"love the ride"?!lach

mfg


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. November 2009)

Mega Fette Aktion!! 

Vollen Respekt und Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

danke 
ich habe keine Ahnung wie hoch das ist.


----------



## numinisflo (2. November 2009)

Es ist auf jeden Fall sauhoch. Dicken Respekt und gute Besserung!


----------



## Knuut (2. November 2009)

Holla die Waldfee. Da kann man nur sagen "Hut ab"

Vielleicht mache ich sowas mit meinem RMX auch mal 

Hier mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. November 2009)

also ich wünsche dir jede menge Spaß damit!
Den wirst du garantiert haben.

danke


----------



## numinisflo (2. November 2009)

Sehr geiler Frame - hat aber definitiv noch Potential beim Aufbau. Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. November 2009)

Knuut schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee. Da kann man nur sagen "Hut ab"
> 
> Vielleicht mache ich sowas mit meinem RMX auch mal
> 
> Hier mein neues Spielzeug



Kannst du da noch ganz raufschalten? Das Schaltwerk schaut schon sehr gespannt aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. November 2009)

Oh Dr. Hannibal, was werde ich dich, miss you


----------



## Knuut (3. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kannst du da noch ganz raufschalten? Das Schaltwerk schaut schon sehr gespannt aus.



Hi, ja, geht ganz gut zu schalten. Werde es aber demnächst gegen ein Schaltwerk mit Shortcage tauschen. Ist noch von meinem Switch übrig geblieben.

Danke an Alle für die positiven Kommentare. Was wäre denn noch an Potential zum Ausbau drinne. Nehme gerne Tips an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (3. November 2009)

joa schönes RMX mach doch solange die kette einfach etwas länger  
sram kettenschloss


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. November 2009)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Oh Dr. Hannibal, was werde ich dich, miss you



Wie meinen???


----------



## gobo (3. November 2009)

mach ne andere kettenführung dran!!weil das mit den zwei rollen sieht
einfach net aus(meine meinung).passt net ganz zum rahmen.
vlt. e-thirteen,mrp oder wenns am geld scheitern würde eine boxguide.

mfg


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

tja, so wie es aussieht ist mit der 888 alles in Ordnung.
Nach dem Ausbau flutschte die Achse wieder ohne Probleme in die Führung. Auch beim Wiedereinabu in den Rahmen war alles in bester Ordnung. Keine Ahnung woran es lag.

Und aus irgendwelchen unerklärlichen Gründen ist auch das Spiel der Hauptlager im RMX verschwunden 
naja um so besser


----------



## neikless (3. November 2009)

wahrscheinlich braucht das bike das einfach von zeit zu zeit


----------



## VIP Damian VIP (3. November 2009)

Geeenaaaaau,
einfach mal vom Hausdach dropen dann wird alles heil! 
Geile Nummer. 


Greets
Damian


----------



## Da Goasse (3. November 2009)

Hier mal wieder mein RMX mit ein paar Updates:

Steuersatz - Chris King
Kurbel - SLX
Schaltwerk und Shifter - Saint
Sattel und Sattelstütze - I-Beam mit I-Fly Sattel
Dämpfer - Roco RC World Cup 2009


----------



## mohrstefan (3. November 2009)

Schön


----------



## Da Goasse (3. November 2009)

Merci

Ach so, normalerweise is ein 2350er LRS drin nur waren da die Reifen dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. November 2009)

wow, ich finde das passt echt gut zusammen


----------



## Knuut (4. November 2009)

Das is schick !!!!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. November 2009)

Sehr geiles Bike 
Der WS war auch schon immer einer meiner Favoriten bei den RMX Rahmen


----------



## Da Goasse (4. November 2009)

Merce  

weiß jemand ob man die goldenen Teil vom Saint Hebel und Schaltwerk irgendwo in anderen Farben bekommt??


----------



## gobo (4. November 2009)

kann mich da nur anschließen,sieht absolut top aus!
vorallem die gabel macht sich optisch sehr gut.


----------



## Sw!tch (4. November 2009)

Find's auch richtig klasse. Ifly und Dorado könnte man so im Set verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooisland (8. November 2009)

hi leute,
suche für mein crossfire schnellstens ein oder mehrere schaltaugen.falls jemand was rumliegen haben sollte-bitte melden.
danke & grüsse


----------



## gobo (8. November 2009)

bei mt-sports oder hibike kann man diese bekommen!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (8. November 2009)

Vom Slayer passen se auch!


----------



## Philanderer (24. November 2009)

Hier auch mal eins von mir.




Ist übrigens zu haben. Bei Interesse-->http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/222557/cat/500


----------



## numinisflo (24. November 2009)

Gefällt mir richtig gut dein RMX!


----------



## Da Goasse (23. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Thomas (23. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

